# What Was YOUR Nightly Fix? v. Can't Sleep Sober



## Tryptamino

Old thread here.

Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.


----------



## Pill2Chill

EDIT: I meant to post this in the how high thread, but I guess it's appropriate in both threads, so I'll leave it here as well.

I'm very high. Took 320mg oxy spread over 2 shots (160mg/80mg) ~1 hour apart. Did the second shot (80mg) about 10min ago.

Also took 6mg bromazepam (took 12mg total today, guess that's worth mentioning as it's a fairly long acting benzo) 
_*DISCLAIMER:* This is a very large dose of oxycodone, please don't attempt to take such doses. Especially combined with other downers such as benzos! I'm only taking this dose because my tolerance is ENORMOUS ATM. And I can't get off on less. But it takes a long time to get up to these doses and 20-40mg should get most people right.  */END DISCLAIMER*_

Right now I'm smoking on a spliff of my favorite strain, sour diesel. :D And I have another spliff for later. 

Yeah, I'm pretty wrecked. Will be deep into nod land very very soon... I'm feeling soooooooo good right now. 

Have a good one, my dear fellow Bl'ers!


----------



## Screaming_Skull

I would looove that dose of oxy pill to chill, maybe just 80mg. Mine was

45mg oxy iv'ed(mild rush) knew that wouldn't lead to a nod though so took 1.5mg of xanax and 1mg of klonopin... Also had 60mg oxy orally around 1pm, 15mg nasally, and, 52.5 IV and 1200mg of Gabapentin with 2mg of klonopin....so I'm sure thats also adding something to what I took like an hour ago,lol. Gaba last all day with me and Klonopins half life... Plus I was still KINDA feelin the oxy, but not strongly.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I just woke up at 10pm and have to be back up at 6-7.  Feel like crap.  Took 10mg Valium, brewed some coffee, rolled a spliff.  Stupid mail I need tomorrow won't be here til Thursday.

Edit:  my mail will be here tomorrow, thank goodness.   And I think the valium is doing a good job because I'm not as upset about random obstacles and roadblocks during this clusterfuck of a week.  Which is good, since it's only Tuesday.  I feel that by Thursday I'll be straight truckin again.  Gonna smoke another spliff soon and then try to doze before breakfast.


----------



## granddaddypercs

Going into the night I said I was going to keep it light and took about 150mg  mdma, but next thing I know the K is out so I partook in that and threw in some beer and a few bowls for the hell of it and smoked more cigarettes then I have in the past 4 months combined (half a pack). All in all a good night. Now to sleep


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Well not night but evening...around stating around or 7

50mg Oxycodone oral, a few hours later 40mg of Hydrocodone oral with 2.5mg of xanax and another 30mg of hydrocodone about an hour and a half later

 So total today in order: 60mg of Oxycodone IV, 1200-1500mg of Gabapentin 2mg Klonopin SL, 45mg Iv Oxycodone, 50mg of Oxycodone oral, 40mg Hydrocodone oral, 2.5mg xanax SL, and another dose of Hydrocodne 30mg. Feeling nice.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Screaming_Skull said:


> Feeling nice.



Fuck, I should hope so...

Sublingual Xanax, though? Yuck! I hate the taste of alprazolam.

For me: just weed & zolpidem. Boring I know.


----------



## whataboutheforests

.5 mgs lorazepam
4 beers
1 gigantic dab and a ton of bowls of weed


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Well not nightly, more like evening but around 5pm 200mg of Tramadol with 2mg of Klonopin. About an hour later 60mg of Hydrocodone oral with two hits off some really good weed that gave me a nod, also had 1mg of xanax a few hours before the Tram and Klon...Todayd totally I had 110mg of Hydrocone when I woke up with 3 xanax and one Klonopin with 1200mg of Gabapentin and  3 10mg percocets a few hours laters .

 So tatal opiate wise today 170mg of Hydrocodone and 30mg of Oxycoden all orally and 200mg of Tams to potentiate that
 Benzo wise about 6mh of xanax and 2mg of klonopin to also potentiate
1200mg of Gabapaentin
 2 hits of really good but, 

I've had a nod goin a few times today between the 170mg of Hydro and 30mg of oxy with the benzo's and wedd added...something about weeed and opiates that make me nod hard.

Time to go back on my Sub tomorow -(. Daan mone.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

13 beers and multiple bowls of weed.


----------



## SirTophamHat

13?  Damn, I'd be in the bathroom more often than on the couch!

Last night I had 5mg of diaZepam and a spliffski.


----------



## sean107

0.25mg Xanax
50mg tramadol
Cannabis
Cigarettes


----------



## Erikmen

Seroquel 50 mg.


----------



## Pill2Chill

About 75mg of amphetamines and ~120mg of oxycodone in the same rig. I had been nodding my ass off all day, and I wanted to watch some daredevil while actually fully conscious, yet still proper opiated, lol. Got plenty flurazepam and some clotiazepam if I want to sleep.

It's been a long time since I've taken a dose of amphetamines that's actually stimulating me. I sometimes take ~10mg with my oxy/benzo cocktail because in low doses it works sedating for me and actually makes me nod harder. Figured friday night is a decent choice for taking a higher dose of amphetamines for the first time in over a month.

Might've overshot it a bit with the amphetamines, the balance with the oxy isn't where I'd like it to be at. So I might add some more oxy. Gotta stop abusing my oxies this heavily soon or I'll run out hella fast.

Wish I had some weed.

/e: on second thought I'm not gonna add more oxy for a good while. I _am_ gonna take 1-2mg alprazolam to quash the side-effects. I'm not _really_ *too* stimulated, and if I take more oxy the chance exists that I'll be too fucked up to watch daredevil again.


----------



## Papaverium

Whelp, I made another stupid decision I never learn.
Was offered a rig with a point of meth, so I did it. I have a very, very low tolerance to methamphetamine.

This was at about 3pm, it is now 1am, and I am still wide awake. I had already been up all night the night before, so I don't wanna make this 2 nights. I took the last dose of kratom I had about an hour ago, and it actually helped make me a little more relaxed.

I dunno how I used to get spun for days at a time, totally can't hack that shit now, give me the downers! lol


----------



## sean107

Took another 75ug LSD earlier today after my 10ug-20ug microdose that I took this morning. Then took 0.25mg Xanax and 0.5mg clonazepam, smoked some bud and a few cigarettes. Now I'm going to sleep.


----------



## rayvechik7

Last 5mg of d-amp at ~5pm (bringing today's total to 20mg)
10mg methadone a few hours later (in addition to the 20mg from this am) with a bowl of mixed nuts for that fat potentiation
+ some caffeine (tea)
Finished off with a splyfff


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Meth. Not usually my cup of tea but makes music and sex great,good rush also, I like sleep tho and that ain't gonna happen with IV meth. Thot I might have some dick over but it was just me and porn...and boy was that porn good,bout to watch more,lol. Also made a thread about gangbangs in the love and sex forum if u wanna give yr opinion ion of them


----------



## WashedCNDL

Usually cannabis

Sometimes I use a couple grams of Gabapentin, alcohol or Kratom with DXM and DPH


----------



## PerfectDisguise

SirTophamHat said:


> 13?  Damn, I'd be in the bathroom more often than on the couch!
> 
> Last night I had 5mg of diaZepam and a spliffski.


Unfortunately that's my typical amount on my days off work. Really wish opiates/opioids were OTC here, codeine would be great honestly. Something else to give me a break from drinking. I get tired of the whole weed and beer deal, but it definitely isn't the worst combination.


----------



## SirTophamHat

It's one of my absolute favorites!

Last night I had some coffee.  Pretty boring.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Last night was 5mg oxy, 20mg tapentadol, and dabs.


----------



## sean107

1 tiny bump of cocaine
0.25mg clonazepam 
0.25mg Xanax 
A sip of red wine
Cannabis
Cigarettes
Caffeine


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Vaping  some sour diesel and my "e-cig" 
5-6 grams of kratom
150mg pregabalin 

2 Excedrin 

I still have my headache and might add in  some temazepam if gets any worse.


----------



## Tryptamino

mine was a spliff, a glorious spliff at that.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Sex, 30mg mirtazapine, and a very small amount of sleep(barely 3 hours) that made work pretty rough today.


----------



## Pibolar

Tequila.


----------



## szuko000

Few days ago it was a 400mg dose of ketamine, trying to K hole after a show i purposely save an amount for this usually about 300mg. So I do that and decide this time i am going to do a dab right afterward to see what a K hole after a dabs like. The very last thing i remember is torching the nail thinking "this is coming on fast better finish up." 

Wake up 2 hours later with 0 recollection of anything thinking "why am i fucked up did i do drugs" with the dollar i used stuck to me and everything pushed off my bed. Sucks because i had a CD set to play on my phone for the experience, i didnt even experience anything like 0 recall of anything after that last thought. It was a fucking waste of good K... but i know understand the difference between "anesthetic dose" and"k hole" dose. But i tell you waking up that fucked up and not remembering i did anything thinking i just woke up middle of the night, fucking weird. It lasted for all of 3 seconds but i instantly thought "what the fucks going on did i do drugs!?!?!" I've accepted my own death several times on K never warped through 2 hours though, expensive to simply pass through time id take like 3 xanax to accomplish that at 1/3 the cost


----------



## Papaverium

Just this here cannabis.

First night in a while without something to activate my opioid receptors. Ran out of kratom last night. Hopefully I don't go too crazy. I just wish I was tired. I mean I'm tired, but I'm not sleepy.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Heroin + marijuana + dextromethorphan


----------



## rayvechik7

~100mg heroin; insufflated (China White; the real deal, not 'fentadope');
25mg promethazine 
30mg DXM.  
I may add a little cannabis later on; hopefully it'll help push my evening into nod territory.

Edit: added a spliff, glass of iced cawfee & a swig of m-done (10mg).


----------



## Man in the Dark

Screaming_Skull said:


> Well not nightly, more like evening but around 5pm 200mg of Tramadol with 2mg of Klonopin. About an hour later 60mg of Hydrocodone oral with two hits off some really good weed that gave me a nod, also had 1mg of xanax a few hours before the Tram and Klon...Todayd totally I had 110mg of Hydrocone when I woke up with 3 xanax and one Klonopin with 1200mg of Gabapentin and  3 10mg percocets a few hours laters .
> 
> So tatal opiate wise today 170mg of Hydrocodone and 30mg of Oxycoden all orally and 200mg of Tams to potentiate that
> Benzo wise about 6mh of xanax and 2mg of klonopin to also potentiate
> 1200mg of Gabapaentin
> 2 hits of really good but,
> 
> I've had a nod goin a few times today between the 170mg of Hydro and 30mg of oxy with the benzo's and wedd added...something about weeed and opiates that make me nod hard.
> 
> Time to go back on my Sub tomorow -(. Daan mone.



Damn, can't see how you would be able to stay awake!!


----------



## Papaverium

Last night ended up with IV 32mgs Dilaudud. Two doses of 16mg. My tolerance isn't as huge as it was before, so I didn't wanna overdo it. I'm down to using about once a week which is huge since I used to use everyday.


----------



## sean107

0.25mg Xanax 
Cigarettes 
Cannabis
Ibuprofen


----------



## sean107

5 beers
1 glass of wine
0.25mg clonazepam
120mg vyvanse
Cannabis flower 
Cigarettes
Caffeine

(Last night after my last nightly fix update I also took 300ug ETH-LAD and smoked an 8th of cannabis to my self. Then went to work on my spray painting tags at 3:00am, foolish benzodiazepine influenced decision.)


----------



## sean107

10mg 4-HO-MiPT
10mg 4-AcO-DMT
10mg 4-AcO-MET
0.5mg Xanax 
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
Caffeine
Alcohol


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Papaverium said:


> Last night ended up with IV 32mgs Dilaudud. Two doses of 16mg. My tolerance isn't as huge as it was before, so I didn't wanna overdo it. I'm down to using about once a week which is huge since I used to use everyday.



Way to go


----------



## SirTophamHat

5mg valium (only dose of the day) + spliff + half a DIPA bomber

I would love to try cutting out valium for at least a week, in conjunction to alcohol, to see if my brain could handle it.  unfortunately I'm not confident it can right.  So I won't bet against myself and try anything radical just yet


----------



## dopemaster

Lean and ambien did me right proper earlier.  Still feel good after and have not had to take my usual medications yet.

Oh 6 gabapentin was in the mix too.


----------



## liz0

yowzah! that is quite the cocktail.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

My last tablet of Valium (half of a 10 mg pill, so 5 mgs I suppose).

That + (couchlock-y as fuck indica hybrid) weed & black coffee.

There's a party or get together or whatever happening later tonight that I might attend, if so then I'll probably end up using heroin and getting drunk 8) I know the crowd that'll be there


----------



## Tryptamino

beer n weed. still feelin the opium from earlier.


----------



## SirTophamHat

5mg val to help me not give so much of a shit at work


----------



## belligerent drunk

Drank myself to sleep. Probably like 4, or maybe 5, litres of regular beer. Considering I have "no tolerance", I didn't even get drunk, courtesy of ALD-52 afterglow and codeine w/d. Well, at least I fell asleep, I guess that counts for something!

With them pupils like I had last night, the people at the bar probably thought I was one crazy motherfucker.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Some dabs of some really fine shatter, was still feeling them dabs from earlier and a 20mg THC piece of a Hubbys hash oil bar.



SirTophamHat said:


> I would love to try cutting out valium for at least a week, in conjunction to alcohol, to see if my brain could handle it.  unfortunately I'm not confident it can right.  So I won't bet against myself and try anything radical just yet



This is wise: trust your own instinct and take reasonable, safe steps towards tapering. Your daily 5mg valium dose is very reasonable and can prevent neurotoxicity stemming from interdose alcohol wd's


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A whole lot of booze, sex, and weed.


----------



## sean107

Half a shot of vodka
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
1 tiny bump of cocaine
And I'll probably take 0.5mg Xanax or 0.5mg clonazepam in an hour or so.


----------



## weekend addiction

Rex Goliath Pinot Noir (12.5% drinking out a coffee mug like I like)
bowl after bowl of dank
and 2400ish? mg Neurontin (staggered)

Chewing a bit of Nicorette and plotting my next mug of wine.


----------



## Papaverium

3 small lines of Methamphetamine,
Cannabis,
2mg clonazepam


----------



## perception90

I fuckin hate trying to sleep coz its always a bitch to get my eyes to stay shut every night I will inject heroin take benzo's and other meds but I have to be careful because I know I need a lot to put me to sleep so about an hour before i want to sleep I will take a big hit of heroin, 200mgs of amitriptyline, 80 - 100mgs of diazepam, 600mgs of Gabapentin, 250mgs of trazadone and a spliff or two sometimes tho I will be lying in bed and have to shoot my mornings heroin just to get the nod and be able to have 8 hours. I wouldn't suggest such a mixture to anyone and I am truly unhappy with the fact that it takes this much to get me to sleep but I've only got myself to blame I have asked my Dr for help but all she keeps saying is right we'd stop the Gaba's straight away lower the diazepam its miserable if it takes that much to get me to sleep what is lowering the dose immediately going to do. LOL - FUCK ALL thats what


----------



## Tryptamino

caved and took more opium. also like 5 pot brownies (they're kinda weak)


----------



## SirTophamHat

Last night I fell asleep prematurely after a spliff.  It was OK.


----------



## sean107

Cannabis flower 
0.5mg Xanax
0.25mg clonazepam 
Half a shot of vodka
Cigarettes


----------



## AZtarDetroitpowder

Throw an 1/8th in a blunt, couple bumps of detroits finest and cute lil 20 somethin to lay with


----------



## SirTophamHat

Tonight I took the desired 5mg Valium with a nice cup of coffee before work.  Time to get cracking.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

30mg adderall and gallons upon gallons of beer. Also nicotine via pouches. Jesus Christ I was hungover this morning, and I still am. Had a great night though.


----------



## Tryptamino

rank some beers and smoked a bowl. randomly ended up doing some really good coke today.


----------



## skodeo

Just now woke up at midnight.
Administered 500mg tianeptine.
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## SirTophamHat

Is tianeptine recreational for you?

Tonight was 5mg val.  Some random came thru my lobby and I bought what looks to be about half ounce at the least of good homegrown.  I shouldn't have, since I have weed at home, but I can't pass up a good deal when I smoke every day.


----------



## sean107

70mg MDMA
3mg-5mg 4-AcO-DMT 
3mg-5mg 4-HO-MiPT
Cigarettes
Cannabis wax & flower
1/4th shot of 35% abv vodka
0.25mg Xanax
Caffeine
1 beer
30mg adderall XR
And lastly about 20 nitrous oxide canisters.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Extra beer, a fat spliff of low potency weed and Bali shag, and maaaaybe valium.

It's been an all right week so far.  Tomorrow should be pretty OK too.


----------



## sean107

50mg vyvanse
Cannabis flower
4 beers
1mg Xanax
Cigarettes 
5mg 4-HO-MiPT


----------



## SirTophamHat

Always a gigantic spliff of this outdoor weed lately.  Will probably buy some better weed on Thursday afternoon before meeting up with my pops.


----------



## sean107

2 beers
0.5mg clonazepam 
Cannabis flower
1 cigarette and my E-cigarette
2 nitrous oxide chargers


----------



## PerfectDisguise

30mg mirtazapine...makes for some damn good sleep though.


----------



## I B Profane

1.25mg Klonopin
1200mg Gabapentin
1g Phenibut
7.5mg Zyprexa
600mg L-Theanine
4 beers
Several bowls of weed
Nicotine

Man why can't finals be over already, fuuuck :/


----------



## sub21lime

So far,
3000mgs Taurine, 300mgs Magnesium Glycinate, 15mgs Diph, Half Multi Vit, Bunch of Bomb Ass Strong Weed Smoked from shop down the street. I love how its legal in Oregon now. And  cheap as phuck. Oh and Marb Black 100s.


----------



## ScuicidalNod

3 beers
2mg clanazapam
60mg oxycodone
60mg methadone
several dabs
some herbs from my chinese doctor
300 mg gabapentin
180mg Thc brownie
redose @ 1am w/ 600mg IBU and 30mg restorol, maybe some muscle relaxers and another 1mg clonazapam, 10mg methadone @ 4am.


----------



## bingey

Little PP


that's powerplant , high thcv strain ... yes thcV look it up , it's a cannabiniod with a sligthly different effect profile , more psychedelic but way shorter duration than delta-9-thc


----------



## sean107

Last night was another 60mg vyvanse
Another 0.5mg clonazepam 
1 beer
2 cigarettes & my E-cigarette 
Cannabis flower
200mg ibuprofen


----------



## PerfectDisguise

9 beers
3 or 4 bowls of weed
350mg carisoprodol 
Nicotine


----------



## sean107

Cannabis flower
1mg Xanax
3 beers
70% kava extract
Cigarettes & my e-cig
120mg vyvanse


----------



## sean107

1/4th-1/3rd gram of cocaine
3 beers or so
another 1mg Xanax
1 cigarette & my E-cigarette 
Cannabis flower


----------



## Scuzzy

Lately it's been 300mg tianeptine, 30mg loperamide and 150mg diphenhydramine for good sleep without waking up in WD


----------



## Tryptamino

Chillum bowls of gorilla glue and a few spliffs of some friends homegrown, unknown strain.
Also had some drinks, some rye whiskey.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

The other night was 7 beers and a few bowls of weed.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

5mg of xanax and a little bupe.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Lots of pot and a movie.


----------



## Tryptamino

dab weed cigarette whiskey

kratom lingerin from earlier.

i keep underestimating kratom, but its really a wonderful high.


----------



## Sleepwalker18

2mg's of Lorazepam, the rest of the Oxymorphone I found last night, and 300mg's of Gabapentin.


----------



## rbbohio

That last dose, 60mg, Adderall


----------



## sean107

Like 4-5 shots of liqour at the bar and 5-8 beers or so. Cannabis flower, cigarettes, 120mg vyvanse, and 0.5mg Xanax. I think that was it, but once these dudes wake up we're going to get some nitrous oxide. ?


----------



## PerfectDisguise

7 beers (again)
A shot of Calico Jack spiced rum
Bowl of weed
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## morphine-dreams

Weed, always. Going to sleep without it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## zirbeldude2

Dhc, beer and citalopram.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Well the other night into this morning... I did molly and mda  ketamine... got secretly dosed with lsd.... saw fractal spiders form out of a strand of my friend's hair blowing in the rain.  Had amazing sex while rolling with my boyfriend.  Went back out for an adventure.... did literally a huge pile of ketamine that I thought wasnt good (seriously snorted a pile that my k fiend friend was like wtf lol).... then well it was actually really good and spent forever trapped in my tent trying to find my pack of american spirits.  Rubber band walking out of the tent and they were on the ground near the fire.  Then went on a mission to find our family dealer to find more ketamine.  Then got stuck in a tent from said ketamine... only for sunrise to come and a random dude stop at our campsite to play guitar/sing.  Still rolling on the mda... and I ate methylone on purpose it was free.  Went to sleep around 8am and cuddled with my boyfriend who let me run off and get retarded with my friends.  We both had so much fun.... I would do it all over again.


----------



## Tryptamino

so many dabs
red wine
cigs


----------



## SterlingM.Archer

A shot of dope that's making my vision blurry and throat tingle just thinking about it.

Chilling until my bro gets up for work around 6 then gonna smoke some dank and crash.


----------



## ErgicMergic

1mg lorazepam before MRI

Dabs of that top-grade shatter


----------



## SterlingM.Archer

I guess it was good because I don't remember posting that^^^ 

For how much I went through, and the shots I was doing, I'm having a very mellow comedown. Yeah slight craving, but I've got a tall boy and about to smoke a bowl. Very relaxed and ready to rejoin humanity... for a little while.


----------



## Pibolar

Kratom, as per usual.


----------



## Tryptamino

ErgicMergic said:


> Dabs of that top-grade shatter



Here comes dat boi

oh shit whaddup

Dabs
Wine
Kratom
I did a whipit like an hour ago
also i guess i just did coke or something


----------



## MsBunnie

I wish I had the connections for dabs/hash anything of the sort. I have an excellent bud & dope connect but that's it. 
My vices are the two. I don't drink, period. I do a couple bags and smoke some weed and I'm as good as a baby with a spiked bottle of rum.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

1200mg gabapenitn
3mg of xanax
a bowl of weed
line of dope(crystal)
4 hits smoked crystal. 

This morning starting at 530 I had a small shot of dope, a line of dope, 2 hits smoked , some plugged(did this between 5 till 12:30..the plugging was done in small little bumps like 3 times, maybe a lines worth. Wish I had another rig that one I had was dull as fuck! Would never do that but just woke up after passing out on xanax and gabapentin. Also had 4mg of Suboxone plugged, 2mg SL, and 2 grams of phenibut right before work which is my usual...anyway didn't feel like posting in the morning fix thread


----------



## speedygonzo

Last night was very interesting started with about 3 points of Crystal Railed and Smoked. The smoked a blunt Of some dank. Followed by a couple shots of Hennesy. This is where my night got Werid my buddy came over with Some Tar. Ended up smoking probably about 2 points. I Couldn't stop Moving for some reason. Then my Girlfriende got off work and wanted to drop our last two hits of acid so 1 hit a piece. And I don't remember anything but her yelling at me to take a shower to Come down a Little. Woke up and shit was Everywhere I mean kitchen Chairs lined up in Rows of Two lol. NEVER AGAIN. Ps this was my first post Correct me if I did something Wrong


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Damn that is a crazy night.. I would tryi it,lol.

Nightly:
Starting at 6pm 1mg of xanax, by 7pm 3mg total.
Just got home 30 mins ago from work, smoked like 3 hits of mid
4mg of xanax followed by 2mg of xanax 5 mins later.

Morning fix
Snorted smoked about a quarter gram of crysttal...smoked more crystal than just for hits, more like 10., Smoking so compulsive made me go through it all
8mg of suboxone SL
1.5 mg of Phenibut

The dope is why I have taken so much benzo with some gabapentin and phenibut, with weed,lol.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

speedygonzo said:


> Last night was very interesting started with about 3 points of Crystal Railed and Smoked. The smoked a blunt Of some dank. Followed by a couple shots of Hennesy. This is where my night got Werid my buddy came over with Some Tar. Ended up smoking probably about 2 points. I Couldn't stop Moving for some reason. Then my Girlfriende got off work and wanted to drop our last two hits of acid so 1 hit a piece. And I don't remember anything but her yelling at me to take a shower to Come down a Little. Woke up and shit was Everywhere I mean kitchen Chairs lined up in Rows of Two lol. NEVER AGAIN. Ps this was my first post Correct me if I did something Wrong



Crystal meth & tar...sounds like the west coast where I'm from! 

Stepping on the gas AND pumping the brakes, gotta love that whole dynamic


----------



## PerfectDisguise

13 beers and weed crumbs/resin. Fucking boring.


----------



## speedygonzo

Tonight was Simple 4mgs of Suboxone. And some grade A Bud.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Last night was 0.5mg lorazepam, 5mg oxy, and dabs after dabs until bed



Tryptamino said:


> Here comes dat boi
> 
> oh shit whaddup
> 
> Dabs
> Wine
> Kratom
> I did a whipit like an hour ago
> also i guess i just did coke or something



whatup whatup...! miss that Kratom, haven't had it for months now even though i have a 500g sealed bag of Bali sitting around haha. I'm sending it back since the other bad was smoky due to the palm-oil plantation fires, as long as I send it back they'll include it in my new Bali order. It's so much better than low-dose Rx opiates in every aspect other than duration (sometimes).


----------



## 4meSM

0.25mg of clonazepam
2 spliffs
100mg of codeine
1 beer


----------



## johnlesliemackie

30 mg (plus 30 earlier today) methylphenidate

saving my last rohypnol for tomorrow. do not expect to get any sleep soon anyway


----------



## La La




----------



## johnlesliemackie

1 mg flunitrazepam
30 mg mirtazapin

bedtime


----------



## weekend addiction

4meSM said:


> 0.25mg of clonazepam
> 2 spliffs
> 100mg of codeine
> 1 beer



I like your style buddy keeping low doses!

I haven't eaten or got drunk properly in two days trying to get off the booze.
150mg l-theanine
1500mg phenibut
plenty of pot and kayak grape dip (shit taste JUST like a swisher grape blunt)
and about to chug 32 oz. of ICE house and double cup of sleepytime tea before bed (need lots of liquids cause I'm detoxing thats fucking 2 liters!)


----------



## SirTophamHat

Bbeeeerr

:/


----------



## Pill2Chill

Screaming_Skull said:


> 1200mg gabapenitn
> 3mg of xanax
> a bowl of weed
> line of dope(crystal)
> 4 hits smoked crystal.
> 
> This morning starting at 530 I had a small shot of dope, a line of dope, 2 hits smoked , some plugged(did this between 5 till 12:30..the plugging was done in small little bumps like 3 times, maybe a lines worth. Wish I had another rig that one I had was dull as fuck! Would never do that but just woke up after passing out on xanax and gabapentin. Also had 4mg of Suboxone plugged, 2mg SL, and 2 grams of phenibut right before work which is my usual...anyway didn't feel like posting in the morning fix thread


You did dope and Suboxone at the same time? Or was the Suboxone way after when the h had already worn off? Just curious!


----------



## hangyourhead

IV 350mg ECP heroin 
IV 200-250mg cocaine 
2mg Xanax bar sub'd 
10mg Melatonin 
Ashwagandha 
L-theanine 
2g phenibut


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Sup mate? 
What is this 'Ashwagandha' if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hangyourhead

Pill2Chill said:


> ^Sup mate?
> What is this 'Ashwagandha' if you don't mind me asking?



It's one of the better adaptogenic herbal nootropic supplements which has many benefits, especially for those with anxiety while also containing nootropic qualities: Protects the immune system, Helps combat the effects of stress, Improves learning, memory, and reaction time; Reduces anxiety and depression without causing drowsiness, and helps reduce brain-cell degeneration.

Goes great alongside herbal (L-theanine, Valerian, Skullcap) and racetam nootropic suppplements, as well as anxiolytics (GABAergics i.e. BZD's, TDZP's/etizolam, GHB/GBL, Phenibut), and IMO cannabis.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

3-4 hours of sleep. Enough to regain some mental clarity.

Now:
coffee
20 mg methylphenidate
15 mg diazepam (pretty weak compared to the flunitrazepam, but still pretty effective in eliminating the minor anxiety)


----------



## psynce of sound

Weed or any kind of sedative/hypnotic I can get access to at the time. Without anything like that I'm at the mercy of my insomnia/mind.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1 mg clonazePAM
~2ml of clonazoLAM
Weed
9 or 10 beers

Damn. Last night was the first time I've ever gotten "benzo'd out." Was stumbling around like a fool, tearing up ALL the food in my parents house and being generally obnoxious...I can't say it was something I would repeat. Definitely works well for anxiety but I noticed at this high of a dose I was actually really irritable. I don't see the fun in getting so fucked up on benzos that you don't remember shit/generally make an ass out of yourself. I mean I use benzos therapeutically and they work great. Oh well, to each his own though I suppose. I lost my car key and wallet and was looking for 4 or 5 hours until I finally found them lol. So stressful, that's never even happened to me in all my blackouts with alcohol.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I've lost count the amount of times I've read blackout stories in this forum about phenazepam and more recently clonazolam. I know you didnt black out.  Still though. Seems very strong

Last night I drank myself to bed rather quickly.


----------



## weekend addiction

*That's my goal tonight. Got some killer bud and discounted Bud ICE bottles hell ya!


----------



## sean107

I was coming down from last nights 120mg vyvanse, 3 beers, 2 shots of whiskey, cannabis flower and cigarettes BUT I decided to get some cocaine an hour or two ago.
So my current nightly fix is

0.5 gram cocaine
1/2 of a beer
cannabis flower
cigarettes
L-arginine


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Probably just weed, maybe a little temazepam depending how the next 10 hours go.  I took  8 grams of kratom about 3 hours ago to stop the w/d and to help the oral meth comedown bit.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

SirTophamHat said:


> I've lost count the amount of times I've read blackout stories in this forum about phenazepam and more recently clonazolam. I know you didnt black out.  Still though. Seems very strong
> 
> Last night I drank myself to bed rather quickly.


Yeah man it really is some strong stuff. I'm actually sore from falling down so much. Me and my friend probably asked each other 100 times where the weed was even though we were out for probably a few hours; still didn't stop our unrelenting search for it in our haze.

I'll probably drink a little bit tonight. First time in a long time that I didn't take any clonzepam, but that's because of the clonazolam. No hangover whatsover when I woke up this morning and the anxiety relief continued to last all day.


----------



## sean107

2 fat lines of cocaine
3 beers
1mg clonazepam
cannabis flower/wax
cigarettes
60mg vyvanse
like 5-10 nitrous oxide cartridges
caffeine


----------



## sean107

LOTS of cannabis flower
about 7mg liquid morphine syrup
0.5mg clonazepam 
cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

boosin it up 2x pint lager 1x 12oz dipa o shiii

im hoping my hngover wont be severe, dinner tonight was butttered popcorn.

PD: clonazolam sounds incredible, knowing me id get in a car wreck, or spend 1000 bucks on hookers and cognac if i took it.  and not even blink at any loss of memory.


----------



## 4meSM

^Funny how everyone here talks about doing that kind of shit on benzos but that's never been the case for me, never done something that I wouldn't at least consider doing while sober. 

What dose should I take to wake up to a room full of alpacas?

Ot:
Kratom, a bit of clonazepam and a lot of hash (+tobacco).


----------



## Pill2Chill

4meSM said:


> ^Funny how everyone here talks about doing that kind of shit on benzos but that's never been the case for me, never done something that I wouldn't at least consider doing while sober.
> 
> What dose should I take to wake up to a room full of alpacas?
> 
> Ot:
> Kratom, a bit of clonazepam and a lot of hash (+tobacco).



Same here man, I've never blacked out from benzos. Not once. 'Worst' thing that's happened to me is falling asleep because of them when I didn't want to (and I mean while in a comfortable position, not behind the wheel or in a public place or anything like that.. Lol. E.g. the couch or in my bed while watching a movie or series).


----------



## Keif' Richards

Cannabis

.2mg Clonidine


----------



## sean107

0.3 gram mushroom microdose this morning

Half a gram of cocaine, 2 shots of vodka, 1 glass of wine, cannabis flower, cigarettes, and 0.5mg clonazepam for my nightly fix.


----------



## hangyourhead

4mg bupe
25mg promethazine
1500mg gabapentin 
200mg L-theanine 
Valerian 
Passionflower 
Ashwagandha
Hops Flower extract


----------



## Soulgasm

Tried recreational doses of dxm for the first time. 400mg Dextromethorphan hbr down the hatch washed down with some Xanax. Fell asleep for four hours. Da fugg man thought this was suppose to disassociate me :/. Fucking preteen drugs man. Not for me. Weezy can suck my dick.


----------



## Soulgasm

I mean, I dig sleep and all, but I barely made it through that new wrecked show. Lame.


----------



## Soulgasm

Well guess I feel a little robo spacey now and had some wacky dreams


----------



## Burnt Offerings

DXM is a kid's drug. Like weed and Adderall


----------



## Soulgasm

Hey hey don't be talkin shit on weed and adderal . Got me though school.


----------



## Soulgasm

But yeah I generally agree. Cannabis in one of the only drugs that attracts those from all walks of life. Such a useful plant man in so many regards. Not for everyone, but overwhelmingly. Whenever I get a craving to go cop a killer speedball. I just take a giant bong rip of the indica and those cravings are long gone.


----------



## SirTophamHat

you took dxm at niht with abenzo?  that was the problem, not the dxm.  take the same dose at daytime with no downers added in.  

dxm + weed + vid3o games with friends = awesome

also try to find generic capsules, no nasty taste and same price if not cheaper.

also weezy did promethazine codeine syrup mixed with sprite so thats entirely a different drug combo.

to stay on topic i am havign beer and popcorn since im a grownup who does what he want.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Soulgasm said:


> But yeah I generally agree. Cannabis in one of the only drugs that attracts those from all walks of life. Such a useful plant man in so many regards. Not for everyone, but overwhelmingly. Whenever I get a craving to go cop a killer speedball. I just take a giant bong rip of the indica and those cravings are long gone.



If only that were true for me as well.


----------



## Keif' Richards

Lackluster marijuana. Sad face


----------



## xstayfadedx

Ate some adderall.  Saw leftover crack and now coming down from adderall.  I would try to sleep, but I have to call my boyfriend in an hour anyway... so he doesn't sleep through his alarms for work.  He had some vyavanse so I dunno how he is even going to sleep for an hour.  He only just got home >.> luckily I don't work today.  I shall sleep soon though.


----------



## SirTophamHat

wendys, a bomber of imperial something or other i mean fuck it its all booze, and a movie.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Lots of sex, beer, and a few bowls of weed. Some vanilla vodka too.


----------



## 4meSM

Last night it was weed, a dab and some alcohol, luckily it was all for free. 
Tonight its going to be a spliff and kratom.
 Im staying with my parents so I can't smoke as much as usual, im also pretty low on money gotta figure something out.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

xstayfadedx said:


> Ate some adderall.  Saw leftover crack and now coming down from adderall.



How was Leftover Crack?


----------



## weekend addiction

hangyourhead said:


> 4mg bupe
> 25mg promethazine
> 1500mg gabapentin
> 200mg L-theanine
> Valerian
> Passionflower
> Ashwagandha
> Hops Flower extract



You and me think a lot a like.

For me:
a little bit of good pot
200mg l-theanine
1000mg phenibut
and a moderate case of alcohol withdrawal.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Burnt Offerings said:


> How was Leftover Crack?



It was fucking awesome.  They even did a few choking victim songs like 500 channels and infested (expected because he was the vocalist...night made).  I died from happiness.  I saw them at the underground arts in philly... the venue was so fucking hot though and everyone was pouring sweat.  The moshpit was also great.  I would love to re-live that night.  Stza was really drunk and saying ridiculous shit lol.. 

/tons of talk about pills, alcohol, and crack stories... I will catch them again and days n daze when they come back around.  They always do :3


----------



## Pibolar

xstayfadedx said:


> It was fucking awesome.  They even did a few choking victim songs like 500 channels and infested (expected because he was the vocalist...night made).  I died from happiness.  I saw them at the underground arts in philly... the venue was so fucking hot though and everyone was pouring sweat.  The moshpit was also great.  I would love to re-live that night.  Stza was really drunk and saying ridiculous shit lol..
> 
> /tons of talk about pills, alcohol, and crack stories... I will catch them again and days n daze when they come back around.  They always do :3



Was Days n Daze with them this time around? I fucking love that band. I'm definitely gonna see them live as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## La La

shug


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Well gabapentin and Xanax and 2mg of klon... Don't kno exaxtly how much of the GABA I staggerdb 2day.2mg of Bupe plugged Bout to take 4mg of Xanax and smoke some resin snd nod off watchin game of thrones with some friends, lol


----------



## RDP89

4 (12 oz.) 9% Belgian style dark ales, a fair amount of hash oil vaped,250 mg. propylhexedrine.(lacking a more desirable stim, it gets the job done) Celebrating a little for myself starting a new,good and decent paying job doing something I'm actually damn good at. cheers me mateys!!


----------



## SirTophamHat

a spliff


----------



## Pill2Chill

2,5mg loprazolam


----------



## xstayfadedx

Pibolar said:


> Was Days n Daze with them this time around? I fucking love that band. I'm definitely gonna see them live as soon as I get the chance.


Yes they were!  I love them so much and have seen them a few times/they've crashed at my friend's house.  They're about to go over to europe next... ahhh definitely love them.  Such chill people and even smoked weed outside the venue with all of us.

/definitely go see them


----------



## SirTophamHat

rye whiskey n a spliff.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 bowls of weed
6 beers
1 cigarette


----------



## sean107

Last night: 1 hit of LSD, lots of alcohol, cannabis flower & wax, cigarettes, caffeine, 60mg vyvanse, and 0.5mg xanax.

Tonight: 120mg vyvanse, cannabis flower & wax, 0.25mg xanax, 3 beers, and cigarettes.


----------



## Pibolar

xstayfadedx said:


> Yes they were!  I love them so much and have seen them a few times/they've crashed at my friend's house.  They're about to go over to europe next... ahhh definitely love them.  Such chill people and even smoked weed outside the venue with all of us./definitely go see them


Oh I plan on it. I've watched live shows and interviews, they seem like very down-to-earth people. Definitely love to party, haha. Next time I get the chance, I'm gonna go see them. Probably gonna bring another friend of mine that digs their music too, it'll be a good ol' time.


----------



## SirTophamHat

whiskey


----------



## 4meSM

Kratom and a couple of spliffs. Need to start tapering kratom soon because I'm about to run out and can't get more atm.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Pibolar said:


> Oh I plan on it. I've watched live shows and interviews, they seem like very down-to-earth people. Definitely love to party, haha. Next time I get the chance, I'm gonna go see them. Probably gonna bring another friend of mine that digs their music too, it'll be a good ol' time.



I brought my friend who wasn't into that scene... and I played their songs before to her and she was like wtf is this?!  Then she went to the show and she finally understood why I liked them.  She even tried to convince me that we should go to the following show the day right after.

Cool that someone else on here likes their music 

Okay enough ranting lol


----------



## sean107

Last night was 4 beers, cannabis flower and cigarettes.

Tonight:
160mg vyvanse
30mg adderall IR
cigarettes
cannabis flower
10ug-15ug LSD (microdose)


----------



## Screaming_Skull

A few shots outta a 50mcg fent patch. First time doing it this way, usually just had it bucally a few times.  Been up since 10 yesterday, had 200mg of adderall.  Know all the horror stories but I figured since I've been on high dose bupe for 3 years it should be ok.. No rush( probly cuz I didn't use enuff in the shots, but wanted to go slow.  Not the most euphoric but i have been up like 38 hours


----------



## SirTophamHat

bourbon and marijuanas


----------



## hangyourhead

Cannabis 
120-150mg d-methamphetamine shards vaped
3.5mg alprazolam subL 
3mg buprenorphine subL 
Nicotine via ciggs 
Few shots of bourbon 

Need some escapism on this shitty night. A lot more cannabis and cigarettes. 

Update: A few fat more bowls of this Sativa-dominant strain + 1mg alprazolam subL


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Couple hits of crystal, cuz I had it and one if my friends & his boyfriend came over for a 3sime. Also shoulda done this just now not earlier like a dumbass but had gotten a 50mcg fent patch saw the foil and got 2 big ass hits I wasn't expecting at all, like huge, then a small one, was still speedinding kinda have been since midnight last night. Found the empty fent patch and held it under my tounge and chewed it, feel a buzz or could be tired I dunno I just got fucked pretty hard. Ummm oh had like a little over half a bar b4 the 3 some. Bout to see if I can get some resin hits. I have anther damn patch but CANT find it, it's just the clear package so that sucks. Think chewin that gave me a buzz or I'm crashing, but it feels like an opiate high I dunno. On subs and just found a fent hookup, nice to have on my days off


----------



## Keif' Richards

Good Bud, for the first time in like a month.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A lot of beer and weed.


----------



## SirTophamHat

ipa, weed

this should be a good week.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

A bar and a half. Spoke a load of random bartarded shit for an hour with weird music playing in the background then fell asleep.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

So much alcohol and a few lines of coke. Crazy night for sure. There's leftover coke too believe it not haha


----------



## hangyourhead

2mg bupe
~350-400mg D-methamphetamine shards; vaped and insufflated 
Chelated Mg
Nicotine via Marlboro Reds
Few beers


----------



## FnX

Writing a bunch of replies on the forums.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Beer, weed, bourbon, and about a quarter of a good cigar.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Yesterday/Last night's total:
5mg hydrocodone
.5mg clonazepam 
11 beers
3 bowls of weed
A cigarette
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## Stickman Roxy

Roxy 120mg + klonopin+ phenigrin


----------



## crazyhairman

bud , for a while benzos and or opiets


----------



## crazyhairman

FnX said:


> Writing a bunch of replies on the forums.



lol word


----------



## hangyourhead

6-pack of Fat Tire Amber Ale
100mg hydroxyzine
1mg bupe plugged
Marlboro 27's


----------



## strity1994

High carb late night snacks with milk....lol


----------



## SS373dOH

This whole thread is summed up nicely at 0:57..LOL


----------



## xstayfadedx

Ate some purple mdma with my boyfriend (lol we were nonstop dancing and the grinding had to happen too).  It was faint purple and from my friend.  He had two huge ziplock bags of it and yes, it was tested.  I forget why it was that color.  It tested well and it was literally some of the cleanest mdma I had... so smooth.  We then ate some sass.  Also great... I don't even feel like shit


----------



## ErgicMergic

Last night's was a few dabs of some tasty shatter and a 350mg soma


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A bunch of beer and weed. Also a shot of vodka plus a bit of gin.


----------



## weekend addiction

7nos-SS373dOH said:


> This whole thread is summed up nicely at 0:57..LOL



Yep it is.

I've eaten a SHIT TON of Neurontin to get through this boring day. Gonna end the night in an hour or two with some Seroquel and 2 cups of Sleepytime Extra tea.


----------



## SirTophamHat

dont tell us you joined AA buddy, i cant be the only lush in this forum


----------



## PerfectDisguise

700mg soma and a bowl of weed.


----------



## weekend addiction

SirTophamHat said:


> dont tell us you joined AA buddy, i cant be the only lush in this forum



I've had to cut back, Spent a total of 3 weeks last month detoxing at the psych unit. Haven't even smoked pot in almost a month. But I'mma be back getting fucked up soon and hopefully my tolerance wont be so high.


----------



## SirTophamHat

sorry to hear that man, glad youre on the up and up again.  i hate psychs wards, spent a few days in one June 2011 totally wack.


----------



## keeping

whoops.
was just vaping a point of b off foil for my nightcap and didn't notice the crack residue. i'm gonna be up a while.


----------



## weekend addiction

SirTophamHat said:


> sorry to hear that man, glad youre on the up and up again.  i hate psychs wards, spent a few days in one June 2011 totally wack.



I like 'em for detoxing anyway. I've been so many times even when I go to a new one I already know all the games, how to get good meds, lie and tell them you smoke 2 packs a day for shit tons of Nicorette that sort of thing. I stack up food, take shit tons of pills, and leave with all kinds of extra toiletries and shit. This last time they gave me a shit ton of prescription already filled and a month worth of scripts after that. Only thing worth a shit was all the Seroquel and Nuerontin though got 130 Neurontin and a script for 270 which I filled a few days after getting out. 

So yah its all about which ward your at, how you present yourself to the doctors, and how you spend your time there are you working out or just pigging out on the food and sleeping all day ya know? Small town ones are usually more friendly with the meds and in general. Pretty hard to get benzos in any of them but you can get things like gabapentin in respectable quantities.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Couple dabs of shatter and a mid-summer night's bike ride.


----------



## sean107

1 line of cocaine
1 beer
Lots of cannabis
Cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

chocolope spliff i love this pot.

edit: bourbon + spliff for this fellow again.  /¥£@÷!:¥&@$/¥!@÷¥£÷@8&££$$£:₩#


----------



## sean107

Like 30 nitrous oxide cartridges
Cigarettes 
3 beers
Half a gram of coke or so
Cannabis flower & wax
5mg zyprexa for the crash
Caffeine


----------



## Pill2Chill

160mg morphine, 0.25mg brotizolam, 10mg diazepam, a spliff of amnesia. Contemplating some K.


----------



## sean107

Tonight

6 lines of cocaine
1 beer
0.5mg clonazepam 
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## SLOMOpiate

percocet and a fresh cig


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Blunts an privalige hennessy 

Hope all my nikkas feelin jiggy

Rip miky, shits just not the same


----------



## hangyourhead

5mg clonazepam SL
4mg bupe SL
Plenty o' ethanol
Potent sativa

Stupid stoned since my tolerance for weed is next to none


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Blunt after blunt after blunt after blunt
An a lil more than half way into a 750 ml of that privi
I'm posted


----------



## SirTophamHat

i got stupid drunk slept 5pm-9pm woke up had a bunch of soda and water 

now its time for a few more shots before i go to bed freal


----------



## ErgicMergic

125mcg alpraz and dabs of some nice Fire OG shatter


----------



## 4meSM

Red wine.
3.5g of kratom, basically a mix of 4 different kinds.
Aaand some of the dankest bud I've had in a while


----------



## Jimzip

A few joints, 3 glasses of brandy and 120mg codeine


----------



## Screaming_Skull

About 1.5mg of bupe IV and 8mg of klonopin SL, the 2ng o Es that dissolve rlly easy under tounge. Also had 3 800mg gabapentin spaced out along with 4 grams of phenibut and my morning dose of 2mg bupe iv. Feel pretty good. If I could get a script for 120 gabapentin and 60 2mg klonopin along with my bupe I would be set and would feel NO need AT all to go on vacations from my bupe, can get the GABA but my sub doctor will not write it for me, I would have to go to another doctor. Have not asked about the anxiety meds tho... It just sucks she will not write the gabapentin herself...


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,3 gram of good quality amphetamine salts
2 mg flunitrazolam
a fat joint mixed with dank weed and hash

gonna stay up late and play odin sphere: leifhtrasir!!!


----------



## sean107

0.5mg clonazepam
A glass of wine
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## sean107

80mg vyvanse (25mg dextroamphetamine)
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
1 glass of wine


----------



## SirTophamHat

spliff of chocolope, tahoe og, n sour widow.  i feel like im living in the future


----------



## Pillseeker

Well my educated response is based solely on personal experience, and consultation from my psychiatrist. .If you're comfortable (and able to acquire legitimate prescriptions) ..I've found Temazepam 30mg capsule once before you're prepared to retire for the night. That used in combination with Lorazepam morning afternoon, and night have been proven through research and through my personal experience to be the ultimate anxiety AND insomnia cure all. Feel free to respond with questions I will do my best to answer your questions and/ or redirect you to confirmed research backing up my claim. Thanks for allowing me to provide with you with the most accurate and up to date information available. 

Sincerely, 
              Pillseeker.


----------



## sean107

Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
Possibly another 0.25mg of Xanax on top of the 1mg from earlier. But I'm leaning towards not. I could fall asleep now lol.


----------



## hangyourhead

Attempting to prevent d-methamphetamine's neurotoxicity with melatonin, ALA, chelated Mg, rhodiola rosea, and a multivitamin.

Smoked around ~150mg crystal d-meth + 6-pack o' Amberbock + 1mg buprenorphine + 600mg gabapentin. Might take my mirtazapine if I feel like it's necessary.


----------



## sean107

Cannabis flower, cigarettes, caffeine, 2 beers and 0.5mg Xanax.


----------



## ramajamsam

Had a little bit of hash, been steadily smoking bud since, as usual


----------



## kx_

went to trance party last night...

1 fc barcelona
1 pink domino
line of amph

afterwards: 0.75mg xanax, 1mg klonopin.
sleep.

drinkin sum coffe now.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A lot of yuengling and a couple bowls of weed.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Some 2mg Klonipins. I took 3mg at around 6 pm, another 3mg around 9, and another 2mg just now at 3. Also 100mg of hydroxyzine at midnight or something like that..trying to come down off some dope.


----------



## sean107

Last night

1 beer
0.5mg Xanax
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## PushingDaisies

Last night*
Too much vodka and squirt, lol god my liver was aching this morning......wah wah wah.....too many smokes


----------



## diacetylacid

A bowl and a beer, usually


----------



## sean107

Tonight was the exact same as last night for my nightly fix.


----------



## sean107

Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
600mg gabapentin 
0.25mg Xanax
1 beer

I've been dabbling a bit too much into downers/sedatives lately.


----------



## albatross

Marijuana and Kratom as always


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Last night was 1mg of bupe and 2mg of zanaflex(yes...zanaflex) mixed in the same shot. It was actually kinda a pleasant 'Rush' with the tinazidine added and definite nod...I got the idea after reading this was a popular combo in some country, and bored. Probly will repeat tonight but not something I'm gonna make a hAbbit of.


----------



## sean107

0.7g cocaine
Cannabis flower
2 beers
1 shot of rum
2 glasses champagne 
1mg Xanax 
Cigarettes
Caffeine


----------



## sean107

Last night

5mg oxycodone
1 beer
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## ErgicMergic

Two tiny snaps, one 0.05g and the other 0.07g, of some very nice Platinum GSC (2% CBD while still retaining high THC). Also had half a shot of vodka mixed with water.

Nice, relaxing smoke that helped me drift asleep effortlessly after kicking back for the night.


----------



## sean107

Tonight

Cannabis flower
45ug ALD-52
15mg 4-HO-DPT
Cigarettes
1mg Xanax

Gonna go do graffiti downtown. Might grab a beer at one of the bars too.


----------



## SirTophamHat

last night it was four dipa and 2 joints.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

7 or 8 beers and smoked weed out of my new bowl. My last one straight up disappeared.


----------



## sean107

5mg oxycodone
40ug ALD-52
1-2 glasses of wine
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes
1 line of cocaine
120mg-150mg crystal methamphetamine
0.25mg Xanax


----------



## ErgicMergic

Last night was 2g of kratom and a small snap of some Plat Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## Longhauler

10 mg dual-action melatonine, 7,5 mg mirtazapine, 5 g red vein kratom, 250mg theanine, 100 mg magnesium, verbena tea. Had a hard time to get up after 8 h sleep! (I usually need only 6).


----------



## woamotive

Lots of weed
2mg clonazepam
4 600mg gabapentin
.2mg clonidine
75mg seroquel


----------



## Tryptamino

Dabs
Bubble Hash Spliffs
Cap of GHB
30mg Morphine
Gin and Tonic


----------



## hangyourhead

6mg alprazolam via original white Xanax bars + some green "hulks" Dava bars (that hit way harder IMO) 
A feast of high-grade hybrid strains. 
0.15g MDxx off-white crystals 
2mg buprenorphine
Cheap beers and Marlboro Reds 

Those MDxx moonrocks were almost a very warm, stoning roll with little stimulation, serotogenic dreaminess, and good conversation. Not magical enough for me because I may have been on close to blackout status with the alprazolooo sticks. I know it had MDMA in it, because I dropped dirty at my addiction therapy group for amphetamine/MDMA ?? Next time I'll eat 0.25g and give dude's product another chance (w/o potent GABA-ergic alprazolam). 

I'm so stoked this dude with the MDxx crystals has bars and medical-grade cannabis. Lowest ticket for "Molly" I've had to pay for in a long time.


----------



## emptyseat

2mg lorazepam (sublingual)
150mg diphenhydramine (orally)

That's my usual nightly cocktail that I use to get a nice restful sleep.


----------



## Ab6423

Took 20mg ambien...still no high. So stressed. So frustrated.  I JUST WANT TO BE PEACEFUL FOR A MINUTE.


----------



## neozanoro

my nightly fix is a Newport short and my final dose of .25mg clonazepam


----------



## morphine-dreams

900mg phenibut and a lot of dank. It's a pretty good night

Edit: make that 1500


----------



## PerfectDisguise

9 beers, some gin, and some whiskey.


----------



## sean107

0.25mg Xanax
Half a shot of vodka 
Cigarettes
Cannabis flower


----------



## SirTophamHat

last night was 2 spliffs, lagunitas maximus x1, and a bowl of rice and fish with teriyaki sauce.


----------



## sean107

0.5mg clonazepam 
Cannabis flower
60mg vyvanse
Half a shot of vodka 
Cigarettes

Will probably take 30mg more vyvanse and 0.25mg Xanax later.


----------



## whataboutheforests

Tryptamino said:


> Dabs
> Bubble Hash Spliffs
> Cap of GHB
> 30mg Morphine
> Gin and Tonic



man that sounds fun..

dabs and bowls and lots of beer for me. Ran out of gin last night wish i had more!


----------



## SirTophamHat

a beer
a spliff

yall know me by now


----------



## cannablissss

37.5mg of Vicodin, a couple of cigarettes, followed by a comfy bed which I can enjoy without clothes on and a nice fan blowing beside me. Simple pleasures in life.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

350mg soma
Beer
Whiskey
Weed resin hits from my bowl


----------



## myfriendmorrissey

50mg diphenhydramine
1800mg gabapentin
45mg morphine sulfate
dabs on dabs

Recovering from a little meth bender sho I've just been eating snacks d watching movies lol


----------



## SirTophamHat

a beer
a weed


----------



## snazzy_sn

a moderate sized shot of meth


----------



## Screaming_Skull

A little over half of a 50mg snorted and 52.5 of Oxycodone shot up. Feel pretty nice, I wanted to take at least 60-75mg of oxy but was saving it for my day off. I have come to love promethizine as a potentiating for opiates, the rest of them just dnt do anything but make me just groggy and kill rhe high, now dnt get me wrong promethizine does make me groggy but it's seems to add a little more euphoria for me,and nods not just falling asleep. I snort it burns!!!!!! But kicks in faster then I do the shot and get that rush.


----------



## morphine-dreams

So far,

2mg etizolam
5mg diclazepam
900mg phenibut
Weed
Mushroom+cannabis tea 
200mg 5 HTP


----------



## myfriendmorrissey

meth & cigs. smh.


----------



## bomber

Malamatines and holly the God (Μαλαματίνες και Άγιος ο Θεός)


----------



## cannablissss

A fat blunt put me to sleep last night. I couldn't even stay awake long enough to eat my chicken tenders.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Yuengling (both lager and Oktoberfest), couple shots of Jim beam, and some resin hits. My friend got a hold of some adderall so I'm hoping he can give me some. I need variety.


----------



## SirTophamHat

pot
chick fil a, energy drink
more pot
some meat n veggies fried up, water
more pot
fin?


----------



## morphine-dreams

Nice little speedball. Strong seed/pod tea and vaped ethylphenidate. And of course, lots of weed. No real sleep, but nodding all night.


----------



## cleric

Usually a little line of dope and a beer. nowadays, sleep meds that don't work.


----------



## Amaraline

At night, used to be 5 bags of heroin and 10-12 mg of Xanax. I didn't so much fall asleep as just black out and fall unconscious, lol.


----------



## sean107

0.5mg Xanax
30mg adderall XR
20mg-25mg crystal methamphetamine intranasal, 5mg-10mg smoked
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## Effect

2.5mg clonazepam (SL)
.75g buprenorphine (IV)
15mg d-amphetamine (SL)

Decent combo to chill for a few hours of internet browsing before passing out in the wee hours of morning


----------



## bomber

Absynth last night. Crazy night. I was seing lights and stuff.


----------



## Effect

So far just...

.5mg clonazepam SL
.325mg buprenorphine IV

On my way to my boys right now so I'll hopefully be updating this list with more soon


----------



## morphine-dreams

Just weed and a smallish dose of poppy tea. Sleep will be good tonight, finally.


----------



## sean107

20mg+\- 4-HO-DPT
2 beers
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
30mg adderall XR
1000mg L-arginine
0.125mg xanax

I'll possibly take some kava extract & another 0.25mg Xanax later tonight as well.


----------



## kush

Half gram of tar heroin and some weed scraps. Low tolerance, thick nods!


----------



## SirTophamHat

weed always

got a lot to do tomorrow a lot to look forward to %)


----------



## sub21lime

1200mg Gabapentin
2mg Xanax ( taken 3 hours apart)
Lots of weed and a perfect shot of meth ( IV) I haven't done it in over a year and had the biggest rush I've had in a long time. Like a ecstasy Rush


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Good weed
9 beers
Decent amount of Jim beam


----------



## Longhauler

Okay... I had half a L tequila on the roks thru the evenin, and I recently popped 15 mg mirtazapine, .3 mg clonidine and 60 mg baclofen and 15 mg oxy.. Feeling seriously hammered and its getting more serious by the min. Dont plan to wake up before noon tm. Ciao badboys take care.


----------



## morphine-dreams

Some nice weed, and I took 300mg of l-theanine and so far it's made my adderall comedown non-existent! I'm pretty amazed.


----------



## Effect

Last night was..

2mg clonazepam
.5mg bupe IV
Smoked some bud
24oz 8% abv can


----------



## woamotive

Weed for miles
.2mg clonidine
125mg seroquel
3 600mg gabapentin

Camel, regular


----------



## sean107

Last night
1 beer
Cigarettes
Cannabis flower
0.5mg Xanax 
Caffeine

Tonight
1 small glass of wine
0.125mg Xanax 
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes
Ibuprofen 
Melatonin 
Kava extract


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Vaping weed and nicotine
8 grams kratom
50mg Lyrica
50mg diphenhydramine


----------



## morphine-dreams

1mg clonazolam
Dabs
Couple medical buds


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Just a few bowls of weed. Managed to not drink at all tonight, that was rough as usual but I know I'll be glad I didn't in the morning.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Broke down and washed back 10 mgs diazepam & 25 mgs doxylamine with a beer. Hopefully that'll do the trick and I'll get knocked out.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Three hours ago  I took 15mg temazepam, 8 grams of kratom,  and continually vaping the herb with the hopes of maybe getting a little sleep before noon. So far I've been up for 23 hours,  I'm  pretty intoxicated but still not all that tired.


----------



## dus_aster

90mg of O-Desmethyltramadol intrarectally, 160mg of codeine, 50mg caffeine, a 40oz of Olde English (anyone else notice that it tastes distinctly of bananas), a few bowls of wonderful locally grown BC bud, and, of course, Dunhill cigarettes. 
Tfw your work messes up your direct deposit payment so you can't buy groceries BUT the $250 of RCs you bought weeks again when you /did/ have money just showed up and being broke doesn't suck quite as much


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Bananas? That's a new one


----------



## SirTophamHat

some beer yeasts taste like bananas but old E hell nah not to me.

tonight just the usual assortment of gaba goodies.  no banjos nor opiates 
: (


----------



## woamotive

6mg suboxone
.2mg clonidine
150mg seroquel
some weed
5 600mg gabapentin
1 Camel 99, filter


----------



## dus_aster

Iunno, there's a distinct component (perhaps primarily olfactory?) that reminds me of bananas and antibiotics.

Mental health has been so-so as of late. As such, I've been deviating from the usual caffeine/cannabis/citalopram 'Triple C' dosing regimen.

Tonight: 30mg oral+10mg intranasal 3F-PM (to boost an earlier 6mg dose of 4F-MPH), 105mg of O-DSMT (intrarectal), two bowls of King's Bud X God cannabis, another 40 of OE (wistful longing for the craft beer of better-finances past), and 6.5 grams of Bali Kratom

To Kill A Mockingbird and cigarettes for hourz


----------



## hangyourhead

150mg MDxx bombed and IV'd ~60mg MDxx 
IV 100mg fentanyl/dope
Beerz 
Nicotine


----------



## SirTophamHat

beer and weed 

uuurrrggghhh


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

hangyourhead said:


> 150mg MDxx bombed and IV'd ~60mg MDxx
> IV 100mg fentanyl/dope
> Beerz
> Nicotine



IV mdma rush like 

Been a minute

Was gonna do some k decided just weed.


----------



## morphine-dreams

Had adderall earlier so..

Couple bowls of white widow
.75mg clonazolam 
2mg etizolam

Feeling super buzzed

Adding: 300ug AL-LAD

Make that 450ug AL-LAD and maybe 1 more etizolam 

Need a few more bowls, which I have 

sometimes everything is just really good


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 bowls of weed and .5mg clonazepam.


----------



## cannablissss

This is ironic, considering it's a "nightly fix" thread, but I took a 50mg Vyvanse about an hour ago. It's been sitting in my wallet for a couple of days now, so I wanted to see if anything would come out of it tonight. No noticeable effects. I feel a bit restless and more alert to my surroundings; but I'm about to smoke the last of my kush and call it a night. Always preffered the opposite end of the spectrum anyways.


----------



## dus_aster

Bali kratom (12g) and some Candy Kush
The remedy for what ails ye (mu opioid stimulation doesn't *not* help head colds, right)


----------



## Snake_Eyes

8 grams Kalimantan + 3 grams Bali kratom
Weed
Nicotine


----------



## SirTophamHat

beer and weed

runnin a big diet for a while been real sucky


----------



## ark9

2mg Xanax, as I'm going through sub w/d's.....yay me.


----------



## cannablissss

So, I never slept after taking that Vyvanse. Even smoking two bubbler packs of medicinal couldn't relax me enough to sleep. I've been up all night, not even feeling any uplifted effects from the 50mg Vyvanse. It was taken about 10 hours ago now. Nightly fix gone wrong.

What gives?


----------



## hangyourhead

IV 200mg cocaine
IV 150mg heroin
cannabis
nicotine 
melatonin


----------



## sean107

10mg Valium
about 5mg 4-HO-DPT
Caffeine
1 glass of wine
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes
10ug-15ug LSD microdose


----------



## bomber

Too much anxienty last night, couldn't sleep. I had a glass of conjiac, still couldn't sleep before 5 a.m. Today morning I couldn't wake up, so I called at work and told them Im ill, boss got pissed and I was almost fired.


----------



## cannablissss

I had stayed up all night, literally the previous night so last night I remember taking 20mg of Flexeril for my back and then I believe I passed out after that. I underestimate its strength sometimes.


----------



## sean107

Last night
Beer, wine, vodka 
Cannabis flower
1 tab of LSD
Cigarettes 
Caffeine
30mg adderall IR

Tonight
15mg+\- 4-HO-DPT 
0.75mg Xanax 
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## Snake_Eyes

9 grams Bali kratom + 3 grams of Maeng da
vaping cannabis and nicotine.


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

This is the "cleanest" I've been in years and feel great.

-Still taking my 3mgs of Clonazepam (I've tapered from a 6mg daily dosage)--I plan on tapering to 2.75mgs in 2 weeks and then reducing .25mg every 30 days until I'm done.

-I Live in Southern California and my weed tolerance is so heroic I can now really only get high from shatter hash...I've been toking Platinum Jack and Banana Green Crack Shatter Hash for my Sativas and Fire OG and LA Confidential Shatter Hash for my indica. 

--That's it----been almost 60 days clean from adderall, 199 days from booze, and I feel great...I never struggled with booze or enjoyed it, but I went on a plenty of fish date when I turned 30 and it was so bad I said "fuck it I'll never drink again" BOOOM!


----------



## ErgicMergic

Last night was 4g of Red Horn kratom and a couple dabs of some nice Hail Mary shatter.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Lot of beer
Bowls of weed


----------



## Snake_Eyes

ErgicMergic said:


> Last night was 4g of Red Horn kratom and a couple dabs of some nice Hail Mary shatter.


How do you like the red horn? 

The last time I bought some I was kind of let down, little to no euphoria but it was quite energizing for a red vein and long lasting.


----------



## sean107

0.5mg Xanax
1 beer
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## morphine-dreams

2 bowls of chronic
4mg etizolam
25 mg benadryl

May take some melatonin too.


----------



## bomber

I drunk half a bottle of coniac yesterday night, still didn't manage to sleep at all. Missed the day at work again...


----------



## morphine-dreams

Cannabis -white widow
1mg etizolam
.6mg clonazolam


----------



## hangyourhead

3 hits of white-on-white/Grateful Dead Family LSD-25
3mg clonazepam sub'd 
150mg heroin/fent IV
375mg cocaine IV
60mg liquid oxycodone in Pineapple Faygo mmmm
Several indica-dom blunts

My update should be better!


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ sooo peanut butter and jelly!

ive been drinking and im gonna smoke a spliff as is tradition.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

hangyourhead said:


> 3 hits of white-on-white/Grateful Dead Family LSD-25
> 3mg clonazepam sub'd
> 150mg heroin/fent IV
> 375mg cocaine IV
> 60mg liquid oxycodone in Pineapple Faygo mmmm
> Several indica-dom blunts
> 
> My update should be better!




Yeeaaaahhh nikkkaaaaaa  po up


An enjoy that trip, WOW the shit

Shit an blunts 

Good vibes your way dawg


----------



## sean107

1 tab of strong LSD
Cannabis flower
1 beer
0.5mg Xanax 
Cigarettes


----------



## hangyourhead

2mg green xanax bar
Bong rips of cannabis
Melatonin
ALA 
Chelated Mg
L-theanine 
CoQ10


----------



## woamotive

Last night...
just 125mg seroquel
.2mg clonidine
4 600mg gabapentin
2mg suboxone
lots of marijuana
a cigarette


----------



## ImSTILLtrying

1MG xanny
50MG seroquel 

usually about an hour and I am out. very, very dry mouth in the morning tho, and takes about 5 minutes to get going but its the only way I can sleep anymore. I also take 4MG bupe during the day but it really has nothing to do w/ my "nighttime" drugs and how I sleep.


----------



## Longhauler

15 mg mirtazapine, .2 mg clonidine, 10 mg dual-action melatonin, 500 mg theanine, 1 g taurine, 5 g kratom, 2 shots of _El Jimador_ tequila.


----------



## SirTophamHat

alcohol and spliff


----------



## wowens08

Bupe, for my everyday opiate abuse maintenance and I just scored some addies for free yesterday evening so why not?


----------



## ErgicMergic

Last night was 4g of Red Horn kratom, and a nice dab of Hail Mary/Skywalker shatters.




Snake_Eyes said:


> How do you like the red horn?
> 
> The last time I bought some I was kind of let down, little to no euphoria but it was quite energizing for a red vein and long lasting.



I like it, it has a familiar red vein alkaloid profile and still gives good pain relief despite having a slightly different alkaloid profile than Bali. Bali is my favorite strain due to its analgesic, anxiolytic, and sedative properties, while lacking significant stimulant properties. But, I didn't want to repeatedly take Bali on a daily basis and become somewhat immune to its alkaloid profile, so I figured that Red Horn was a nice change to cycle with the Bali.


----------



## sean107

Last night:
60mg adderall IR
Cannabis flower & wax
LSD microdose 10ug-20ug
Kava extract 
Cigarettes 

Tonight:
Kava extract 
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
CoQ10, multivitamins, ibuprofen, melatonin


----------



## hangyourhead

After plugging 120mg of d-meth I needed some landing gear which can suck being a detox ward. 

Needed some landing gear:
45mg mirtazapine 
15mg oxy oral 
2mg lorazepam sub'd
nicotine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Had a 7.5mg Vicodin at work. Definitely helped me feel better from the grogginess leftover from taking 30mg adderall the night before. Not the best sleep even though I popped .5mg clonazepam and took my usual 30mg mirtazapine. Just took some ibuprofen too, fucking headaches.


----------



## sean107

1 line of cocaine
1mg Xanax
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## dus_aster

Cannabis (Violator)
Hash (replica gold seal Afghani)
A few beers- local winter ale
25mg intranasal 3F-PM

Nicotine w/d, first time smoking cannabis after three days of cannabis w/d induced insomnia... might throw 140mg of MXP up the 'ol bum? First night off in a while.


----------



## SirTophamHat

mango juice and a spliff. plus my sups, L theanine, magnesium, gotu kola.

i got high hopes for this week...


----------



## Motsai778

*Bad meth comedown*

I smoked between 10 and 20 mg of crystal early this morning ,around 10 AM.  Now it is 2:52, he has eaten 3.5 Klonopin around midnight an he says he doesn't feel shit off of them and would appreciate any advice that can be given


----------



## RDP89

360 mgs. DXM, unknown amount of vaped shatter,MUSIC!


----------



## morphine-dreams

Few bowls of bud and 4mg etizolam. I think I've been doing good with my taper because I slept in way too late from 4mg. I think I only need 3 now, which is down from 4-6.


----------



## sean107

Massive amounts of cannabis flower
0.5mg Xanax
Alcohol (47% abv gin)
Cigarettes 
Caffeine
Melatonin


----------



## cannablissss

Xanax 2mg
Flexeril 10mg
Abilify 20mg
Half of a nicely rolled blunt.


----------



## sean107

Last night
40mg adderall IR
0.5mg Xanax
Alcohol 
Cannabis flower
1 tab of strong LSD (160ug-180ug)
Cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

it's gonna be pot.  just like the last (insert number of choise) MONTHS
fucked 

i wish i could go to bed without being either deathly tired, super drunk, or high.

honestly no joke i think needing to go to bed altered is my main reason for needing drugs.


----------



## bomber

Well that's my other night's fix since I spent the last 24 hours sleeping. 1.5 g of heroin, some drinks(yeah I know, stupid combo) and many sigarets.


----------



## Tryptamino

yeah i smoked a fair bit of heroin and possibly some meth that was smoked in the same pookie, if so it was a very small amount.

well, back to reality


----------



## albatross

Lots more spliffs of Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## sean107

Half a tab of strong LSD
Vodka & beer
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
Melatonin, valerian root, ibuprofen & kava extract here in a bit.


----------



## woamotive

Weed
4mg suboxone
.2mg clonidine
100mg gabapentin


----------



## ErgicMergic

4g Bali kratom and a hit of an OG Kush


----------



## SirTophamHat

pretty much marijuana.


----------



## ErgicMergic

SirTophamHat said:


> pretty much marijuana.



yay for marijuana! 

found 2g of some Raskal OG I took out of my pants while doing laundry weeks ago, great feeling as I just went dry :D packed a snap of it but went to sleep still feeling the half of a square of a hubby's bar I had saved for a rainy day, so the hash oil chocolate and 5g Bali kratom for me.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bowls of weed both vaped and smoked (got a new vaporizer)
Many beers
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## 4meSM

Still feeling a bit of methamphetamine's residual stimulation/comedown, not much though thanks to benzos and kratom.
3.5g of kratom in the evening and 2.8g more ~2h ago
1mg of alprazolam 
2 hash spliff

I'm just going to finish my second spliff and then watch some netflix until I manage to fall asleep.

Cheers!


----------



## SirTophamHat

I guess I had too much alcohol and phenibut because I fell asleep without warning around 7PM last night after only a few hours of drinking, maybe 3 beer total, and just woke up now around 4:30AM.

OOOPS


----------



## sean107

Last night
0.7g of some very potent magic mushrooms
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bowls of weed.


----------



## RDP89

150 mgs. DXM gelcaps, about 4 0z. delsym grape(spread out in 3 different doses),that chi town street shatter out of the vape pen throughout. I take back what I said about the polistirex...shits good...just be careful..and stay safe and high everybody!

 and I almost forgot fuckin energy drinks fuck yes.


----------



## miriiiixx

Just smoked half a joint.  My usual nightly is to smoke until I pass out.


----------



## sean107

Last night
1.8g-2g magic mushrooms
5 beers or so
1mg Xanax
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
Caffeine
Melatonin, kava extract, ibuprofen 

Tonight
1 & 1/2 beers
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
Caffeine 
Melatonin


----------



## Longhauler

5 g red vein kratom, 7.5 mg mirtazapine, .2 mg clonidine, 30 mg baclofen, 15 mg dual-action melatonin, ejaculation in a gloriously lubricated & willing pussy just before the meds kick, 5 min ago... Satisfied and pretty drowsy right now... 'Nite! dear fellow rebel cyber-mates without a face...


----------



## PerfectDisguise

350mg carisoprodol
30mg mirtazapine before bed


----------



## trunkofmycar

3 mg suboxone
.5 klonipin
1 healthy meth shot

& approx.
100,000 camel crush menthols


----------



## sub21lime

1200mgs Gabapentin
Lots of good weed and cbd weed
Probiotics, omega 3s, Iodine and my other night time vitamin supplements
Marb Red 72s


----------



## SirTophamHat

just pot

high thc indica flowers rolled up.


----------



## Tryptamino

some veeeeery potent dabs of blackberry kush. it's all clear, tested 94%. i'd take a picture but i'm high as hell and want to go to bed.


----------



## sean107

50mg+\- methamphetamine (insufflated)
1mg Xanax 
Dilaudid/morphine powdered mix (insufflated) dosage unknown
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## Tryptamino

around a point of some wonderful tar heroin, cigarettes, and some blackberry kush dabs. and kombucha.


----------



## Longhauler

I exceptionally had THREE black Russians earlier in the evening, but before I gave that Tia Maria n' Stolichnaya a chance to hurt me melen'ke cherep, I popped 15 mg of oxy (only on VERY special occasions for me), 5 g of most-upper-high-end-no-bullshit-don't-you-do-too-much-dude-for-you'll-be-terminally-anesthetized-and-sick-n'-dizzy-as-fuck Red Horn kratom, .3 mg clonidine, 15 mg mirtazapine, 40 mg baclofen, a full gram of l-theanine, 5 g taurine, 15 mg dual-action melatonin, 250 mg high-absorption magnesium, about 75 g of low-sodium potato chips and one-after-the-other-non-stop pumpkin seeds in their shells, and a green apple washed down with ice-cold spring water to form a convenient bolus ensuring the happy intestinal travel of all these favorably mind-tempering goodies. Fuck do I really wanted to tell you fuckers exactly what's in my numbing potion tonite, for it took me about an hour to write this stupid shit down in my increasingly comfortable state. Good nite BLers don't do any shit you don't know shit about or in insane quantities please. ttyl


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Tryptamino said:


> around a point of some wonderful tar heroin, cigarettes, and some blackberry kush dabs. and kombucha.



Tar and dabs = a righteous combo


----------



## SirTophamHat

double skin spliff

lipton black tea


----------



## Tryptamino

Burnt Offerings said:


> Tar and dabs = a righteous combo



2 true

ever dabbed tar?


----------



## hangyourhead

IV 200mg heroin x 150mg coca
70mg oxycodone PO
6mg clonaz SL
100mg crystal d-meth caped
Methocarbamol
Nicotine


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Tryptamino said:


> 2 true
> 
> ever dabbed tar?



No, never had. I've smoked hash oil off aluminum foil, though, herp derp


----------



## hangyourhead

IV 100mg heroin 
2mg alprazolam SL 
Nicotine
~45mg crystal d-meth vaped


----------



## SirTophamHat

time to smoke my weed

today was real shit.  now i can fall back on an enjoyable smoke and start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## hangyourhead

35mg oxycodone 
1mg alprazolam 
2mg clonazepam 
~45mg crystal d-meth vaped


----------



## SirTophamHat

a nice fire, a bunch of green tea, and spliffs.

this week is looking to be a good one.


----------



## Longhauler

melatonin, baclofen, clonidine, generic unsweetened Cheerios with stevia and unsweetened almond milk, my little lady's still quite tight juicy pussy.


----------



## SirTophamHat

tea and a spliff


----------



## hangyourhead

~30mg methamphetamine insuffL
Pint of Jack Daniel's 
2mg lorazepam SL


----------



## PerfectDisguise

5 cans of Miller High Life
A few hits of weed out of my vape pen
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## Effect

Bought a small bag of cocaine last night.

Twas good. Made a little over a half a gram into quite a few nice shots.


----------



## Longhauler

Mildly fishy smelling pussy juice.


----------



## sean107

Methamphetamine 
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes & E-cigarette
Xanax 
Beer


----------



## Longhauler

My intimate friend, Mr Johnson, proceeded with a cute girl's deep throat investigation (to appease all my daily emotions, including my urge to kill all politically ignorant morons and motherfucking Trump minions), thus enhancing the quality of my sleep, and ensuring by aging body's morning resuscitation. Oh! Plus 2 shots of Tequila, 8 g red horn kratom, 20 mg baclofen, .2mg clonidine, and the soothing andantino of a Schubert piano sonata. Later! maybe.


----------



## SirTophamHat

green tea and white weed 

plus a fun email exchange with my buddy in nippon land *Ohayō!!!* (it wasnt morning there)


----------



## sean107

0.5mg Xanax
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes & e-cig CBD/3mg nicotine mix
Half a beer lol


----------



## SirTophamHat

A pint of Busch and a spliff


----------



## xstayfadedx

Went to a 9 hour club event... such heavy bass.

Smoked weed for the first time in months since I got my new job... did ketamine... adderall and a few bumps of meth.  Then somehow came home with a ten strip of acid.  Have to still go to work this afternoon.  Day 6 of work, but it was worth it to go.


----------



## sean107

125ug LSD microdot
110mg-125mg MDMA
35mg adderall IR
1 beer
2 glasses of champagne 
1mg xanax
1mg clonazepam 
Cannabis flower
Caffeine
Cigarettes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Crown Royal apple mixed with apple juice
A bottle of wine with my girl 
Couple Yuenglings
Coors (banquet)
Many bowls of weed


----------



## SirTophamHat

a spliff.

i bought a "mike's harder blood orange malt beverage" thinking it would be OK, took one sip and then dumped it down the drain.  i hate it when booze tastes like cough syrup.  if something is going to taste that gross, i'd prefer to trip off of it.


----------



## Effect

^ I actually like the Mikes harder cherry lime one a lot. had it yesterday.

3mg clonazepam
3 beers
cig


----------



## SirTophamHat

word.  i think im just not cut out for the fruity malt stuff.  i like just about any other kind of alcohol enough that it won't matter in the long run haha
tonight it's gonna be a cigarette (after i go to the store to buy a spare peeler for my potatos) and a tablet of unisom/doxylamine succinate.

i'm so done with 2016 lol.  shit brought nothing but broken cars, alcoholism, and poverty to me. let's go 2016 awwright.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

5 grams kratom
Vapor bong rips of  Blue Dream flower throughout the night as well as some near flavorless cinnamon e-juice 3mg nicotine.


----------



## southwestG

if i have everything on hand its usually about 60mg roxanol, 2mg klonopin or some kind of benzo. Or I can cancel all that out with a teaspoon of a red vein kratom.


----------



## woamotive

Lots of weed
75 g seroquel (weening myself off)
5 225mg lyrica around 6pm

I take 4m suboxone in the morning.


----------



## Effect

.5mg alprazolam
couple nice speedballs

love the damn things but not only is it an expensive habit; it's a fucking difficult one to put the breaks on...


----------



## SirTophamHat

25mg hydroxyzine
30mg dextromethorphan
1 tulip of weihenstephaner vitus
1 lucky strike cigarette

woo hoo.


----------



## hangyourhead

5mg etizolam SL
~100mg IV crystal d-meth
Nicotine

Pre-load stack supplements before methamp:
400mg chelated Mg 
L-tyrosine
200mg L-theanine 
Vitamin B-6
Vitamin B12
10mg melatonin 
200mg 5-htp
300mg selenium 
200mg ALA


----------



## SirTophamHat

i tripped over an hdmi cable and broke my TV that i loved.  it's old an discontinued now.

against better judgement i am boozin myself to bed.  i will regret it.

oh and a cig + antihistamine.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Glass of red and a few chapters of The City and The Stars


----------



## Erikmen

Not really a fix but I hate having to take that half Seroquel at night. 
It takes care of the sleeping, but it gets difficult to wake up!


----------



## SirTophamHat

Have you tried other sleeping medications, Erik?  I am going back on Remeron soon myself.  Seroquel is heavy duty stuff...


----------



## sean107

40mg adderall XR
30mg+\- MDA
2 beers
0.5mg Xanax 
40ug LSD
Cigarettes 
Cannabis flower


----------



## Longhauler

50mg promethazine, 30mg baclofen, 10mg dual-action melatonine, pussy.


----------



## SirTophamHat

planning on taking some unisom, having bacon and eggs as a bedtime snack, and then smoking a lucky strike before hitting the sheets.

12/12:

a glass of chardonnay and a ol' browse of the internets.  i almost forgot how easy it is to quit weed.  i was smoking daily for almost a year before going C/T this month and it's been a breeze.

12/13:

glass of merlot and dxm.  also had a bit of oral thc, too low to give anything more than a + on the shulgin scale though.  still no smokey smokey


----------



## PerfectDisguise

The other night was 2 beers, a little bit of merlot, and 30mg mirtazapine.


----------



## eye dew Things

6 mg Etiizest 1 MDs
200 Mg Tramadol
Plenty of good bud...Tastes like it was in a tire @ 1 point. 8(

Probably more Etizolam later, maybe more Trams...Pretty Meh...thbh


----------



## Mmengel89

Mine was the last bit of the 1/8th of weed I got after I dosed at my methadone clinic im on100 mg


----------



## cannablissss

Even though I can't get to sleep... 37.5mg of Vicodin, a nice bubbler pack of some pretty good chronic (just isn't medical which I'm used to buying but I didn't have enough time to make the time for that today) and I'm about to take 1mg of Alprazolam to see if it will relax me any further to get to sleep. Work in the morning isn't going to be too appealing.


----------



## DaysNDaze

Man, I wish I had some of the ridiculous doses some of you guys have lmao :D 

Luckily, unless I'm coming off hydrocodone in particular, I seem to be able to sleep sober. 

My idea of a perfect sleep cocktail would be two 40mg Oxycodones (orally) and maybe some hydro lingos. 12mg should suffice  and a smoke of course. 

I however, am just getting by until I get paid next week so oxycodone 20mg around 8pm EST (I work overnights my day begins anywhere from 5pm to 7pm). And about to have a smoke and pass out because I know when I wake up I can take 50mgs tomorrow and still have enough to last me till next week. Joys of the addict life.


----------



## sean107

Last night:

LSD
Valium 
Beer
Cannabis flower 
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## sean107

Tonight

2mg-3mg dilaudid
60mg adderall IR
10mg Valium
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

merlot and melon vape juice


----------



## SirTophamHat

dxm weed cookie chardonnay and vape hits


----------



## MART1AN

Snorting 5 30 mg oxycodones! I love MDMA but oxy is just my favorite


----------



## SirTophamHat

about 5oz merlot
im gonna toast a lucky strike before slamming the sheets

sure need the "luck" lol


----------



## hangyourhead

4mg clonazepam subL
2mg alpraozolam subL
IV 95mg d-meth (got a nice almost opioidergic warm rush in my chest); May IV another 100mg meth; after taking Chelated Mg, L-theanine, Gingko bilboa + L-Tyrosine + Fish Oils (Omega 3's) + melatonin + nicotine via Marlboro Reds


----------



## SirTophamHat

green tea and the vape hits.  gotta consider if this new habit is worth it.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Corona
Little bit of Seagrams gin w/ lime
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## SirTophamHat

sugar, caffeine (jones soda)
nicotine (vaped and cigs)

friday was a bust, here's to saturday being better.


----------



## sean107

.7g+\- cocaine (high quality!)
Whiskey & beer
Cannabis wax, flower, & edibles
1mg clonazepam 
Cigarettes


----------



## 4meSM

Meth "comedown"
7g of kratom (2 doses)
Still feeling 1.5mg of clonazepam
1 spliff so far but I'll smoke at least 1 more tonight. 
Even if I took methamphetamine early in the day and redosed plenty I still managed to stay hydrated, eat some snacks and even dinner recently. And of course I also plan on sleeping tonight, shouldn't be too difficult (I hope).


----------



## Erikmen

I took seroquel so I could sleep well after christmas. Prescribe meds, made me feel better. 
Really hoping for a couple of beers as I don't think I have ever had problem with alcohol but perhaps I'll skip that. 
Wish you a Merry Christmas and a better 2016 version.


----------



## Erikmen

SirTophamHat said:


> merlot and melon vape juice



Suits well for the occasion.


----------



## SirTophamHat

thanks erik

tonight = lots of lemon balm and green tea

edit: night of 12/27, 1mg melatonin 25mg unisom (doxylamine)


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Crystal Somali xanax buprenorphine.... Lovely combo oh and some weed


----------



## 4meSM

1.5mg of clonazepam, 7g of red vein&green malay and a spliff that i'm actually struggling to finish. The stim comedown/afterglow might be contributing to that, too fucked up.
Going to be travelling on new years to visit some friends, so no more meth, benzos or anything but weed, kratom and beerss for a while.


----------



## SirTophamHat

lemon balm (tincture mixed with water) and a rollie of Norwegian shag.  the pouch I've had since May is still fresh, it's a fucking miracle.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

7 beers
Swigs of Jim beam


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Ecp and booze (gonna try to not get too messed up, im supposed to be meeting up with a girl tonight and want to appear minimally out of it, despite doing dope all day)


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Burnt Offerings said:


> Ecp and booze (gonna try to not get too messed up, im supposed to be meeting up with a girl tonight and want to appear minimally out of it, despite doing dope all day)



You hitter wit suma that dope dick or what?

OP: Bouta smoke a white peach white owl fulla that gorilla glue


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Haha, "suma that dope dick". Dope doesn't exactly do wonders for your dick, does it?  Not nearly as bad as (overconsumption of) booze, though

Nope, nothing of the sort happened. It was only the second time we'd met (know her through a mutual friend), though, and the invitation on my part was casual, sent a text message asking if she wanted to get a drink with me at some point in the night with no set time or place (she responded yes). 

We met at the tail end of the night (after midnight) after having spent most of the night at different bars lol, hung out for about an hour. Right before I left she gave me a warm embrace and a kiss and said to feel free to call her anytime. Was thinking about inviting her to something this weekend, she seems like a sweet cute girl to me 

OT: half a bag shot, half a bag insufflated. love dope before bed, it's the ideal time to use the drug IMO


----------



## sean107

Last night

60ug+\- LSD
DMT
Alcohol
Cannabis
Caffeine 
Cigarettes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bowl of weed
Gallons of cheap beer


----------



## Tryptamino

Ketamine!
Unfortunately was too opiated to want to go into a full hole, saving the rest for whenever I end up taking the 2C-B I've been saving.


----------



## 4meSM

Last night it was
0.5mg of clonazepam, 7g of red vein kratom, 3 spliffs, 0.3mg of melatonin, 0.2g of valerian root extract.


----------



## SirTophamHat

2.5mg of Valium

Remembered about my frozen blueberry stock and started a vodka/mead infusion to cure for an indefinite period of time.  Might be ready this spring/summer.


----------



## Methacodone

I get the very best sleep on--

Few trails/lines of smoked heroin
2mg Alprazolam
100mg Hydroxyzine
50mg Promethazine


----------



## detroitdeviant

3/10ths boy.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

4 and a half yuenglings. Didn't want to be hungover when I see my girl this morning.


----------



## 4meSM

3.5g of red vein kratom, 0.5mg of clonazepam. Gonna light a spliff soon as well, hoping for a good night's sleep.

Didn't sleep too well last night (though not terrible) until I woke up and took 3.6g of kratom while still in bed, I had a wonderfull 2h semi-nod/sleep in the morning.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bowls of weed, lots of yuengling, and some Jim beam too.


----------



## sean107

DMT
Shitty cocaine
Small amount of methamphetamine (vaped)
2mg xanax
60ug+\- LSD
Alcohol


----------



## SirTophamHat

12.5mg unisom
~2mg melatonin (i break up 5mg pills)

later may have 1-2.5mg diazepams (i break up 10mg pills) and a tobacco rollie.  i vape juice but find that it doesn't satisfy the way a real smoke does, and my oral fixation leads me to crave them at bed time.  for some reason i just love to smoke anything before bed.  i miss bedtime dmt trips, most especially because it's the only trip you can take that actually seems to facilitate good rest instead of impede it.  my next windfall is definitely going to acacia, not poppies.


----------



## sean107

lol yeah DMT is oddly almost like a sedative psychedelic if you don't breakthrough.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I smoked some liquid thc from a vape pen before going in to work.  It wasn't mine, but my friends and I was hearing the report from the last shift when I felt my eyes lowering.  Then I remembered I smoked.  I never smoke before work, but definitely wouldn't mind doing that again


----------



## SirTophamHat

unisom 12.5mg, melatonin 1.25mg, diazepams 1.25mg

once i finish my double ipa i will smoke a cigarette, regret it, and pass out.


----------



## Pibolar

Some Clonazepam, along with some ganj and Kratom...

Oh and Dex-amp so it's almost morning.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

6 and a half beers
Vaped bowl of weed


----------



## SirTophamHat

still on my lowdose melatonin/valium/unisom combo, it's the fucking tits and gets me to slumber as soon as i climb into bed.  washing down the pills with a beer.  hoping to eventually eliminate the banjo and the booze as always, yet i never make promises i can't keep


----------



## Effect

Last night I had a good little time chilling at my buddy's place. He picked me up after I went and copped a few bars in the city.

1mg alprazolam 
2x 25oz 8% abv c
Few small hits of crack
Couple small shots of coke
Small shot of dope that I was not expecting to feel but was great
Ended the night with 1mg clonazepam 

I hooked my buddy and his girl up with a bar but we supposed to be going to see my connect this morning after the clinic again and they'll get me back.


----------



## SirTophamHat

dex and dipa and a dabble in the diazepam.  

regrets r 4 tomorrow relaxation is 4 now.


----------



## Tryptamino

some homemade kratom alcohol extract, an edible, and a joint. was going to pick up heroin but decided against it.


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ can you post a tek on that extraction dude? i'm sure i'm not the only one very intrigued by the possibility of ingesting kratom without all the plant matter 

for me just antihistamine & melatonin, don't know if other stuff gonna be added.


----------



## morphine-dreams

Unknown amount of clonazolam

unkown amount of bail bail 

unknown of etizolam

Oh yeah and several bowls of Fire indica 

music sounds really good, I'm quite at peace. Surprised I can type tbh. Can't walk at all


----------



## SirTophamHat

about 1.5mg diazepam and about 1.5mg melatonin

12.5mg doxylamine succinate AKA unisom 

shiraz wine

gonna read some scifi til my eyelids get heavy.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Some cocaine, maybe I should've stuck with heroin because I haven't slept due to my choice. :D I'm feeling good though because the coke comedown was smooth on its own (it's really good stuff, which comes around only rarely so I had to get some! Bellringers with a comedown smooth as butter). And I dosed some heroin and lorazepam to make it even smoother. 

Relaxing now and gonna take a nod-nap during which I won't actually be asleep. Guess it's best described as a noddy dreamstate. Jigga's 'hallucinodding', if you will. 

Feeling v good.  Hope everyone is having a nice lazy sunday. This is the best sunday I've had since the end of december fo sure.


----------



## SirTophamHat

1mg valium, 1mg melatonin, 1 tablet (12.5mg) unisom

plenty of music, alcohol, and vape juice

i hope to god i pass out quick.


----------



## Effect

From 5pm to 4am last night...

1.5mg alprazolam 
24oz 8% abv beer
Small hit of crack 
Few hits of a synthetic cannabinoid
Small shot of methamphet (wasn't as good as I'd hoped but it wasn't expensive)

I regreted wasting the money today though as I should have used it for more benzos.


----------



## Oxynormal

Benzofuran 3-meo-pcp and metocin, few lines of dichloropropane UP 3days


----------



## 4meSM

5g of red vein kratom
2 spliffs 
1 cheese sandwich


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Pill2Chill said:


> Some cocaine, maybe I should've stuck with heroin because I haven't slept due to my choice. :D I'm feeling good though because the coke comedown was smooth on its own (it's really good stuff, which comes around only rarely so I had to get some! Bellringers with a comedown smooth as butter). And I dosed some heroin and lorazepam to make it even smoother.
> 
> Relaxing now and gonna take a nod-nap during which I won't actually be asleep. Guess it's best described as a noddy dreamstate. Jigga's 'hallucinodding', if you will.
> 
> Feeling v good.  Hope everyone is having a nice lazy sunday. This is the best sunday I've had since the end of december fo sure.



hey, hook me up with some of that good coke and hair-on buddy


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Smoked a bowl of dope and had a shot of dope. Watched gang bang flicks up until a few hours ago with, and people dent flip but my friend his dad and uncle who the two of them it was the first time doing, in the form of a quarter a piece hot rail Lola. First we were not but his dad kept watching it on the phone and his uncle rolled a blunt and hooked it up to a huge ass TV. First we were laughing and stuff but then everyone got quiet and was just watching the screen and finally his uncle said my hard on is painful so I gotta let it free...I agreed and then we jerked it for like 3 hours. They were wired as hell(we all were, kinda are still) sooooo I was joking but they said go for it so i blew my friend his uncle and also let them duck me... Uncle and dad are still in the living g room jacking watching pork and my friend has been fuckin me with a dildo um taking a break from. Ducked up but its been hot as well just hot, Lola.


----------



## hangyourhead

3.5mg alprazolam subL (green footballs)
5mg diazepam subL 
20mg methadone (Dolophine 10mg tabs x2) 
750mg methocarbamol
25mg promethazine 
10mg Roxicodone (oxy chewed up) 

Night time fuckin' nod in the hospital physical rehab ward gettin it to some Kodak Black. Skrrrt SKrrrt!


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Screaming Skull:

Thats a good tweaker anecdote. I love how such a story doesnt even seem that strange if you've ever experienced "meth culture", lol (and to everyone else they just seem really weird and fucked up)


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Ya, not really in the meth culture I mean I do it, and did get involved with the shady side for a little bit, I was using alto and dropped weight pretty quick, only lost my mind once the. And the ppl am with now(we calming down the still have the dirty stuff goin and am just in a jockstrap one naked two naked still strain at TV playing with their balls and my friend in his boxer briefs. Am still horny the and yes this is a whhhhat story, just to much dope and born. We all took turns fuckin his dad(including my friend and the dads brother) well all at the same time... Know that's www buuuut sooo hot in a perverted way. Am the only regular user, friend just does it every now and again, dad and uncle just do bud, drink, once in a blue moon a couple lines of coke sooo they are flying now. I could never do this with a blood relative the, no matter what but shot happens. Tonight am chilling with 2mg of klon and 1.5mg of sub IV. Still feeling the other good tho


----------



## Burnt Offerings

ah..so only the occasional meth-fueled incest orgy for them, then? Fair enough!


----------



## SirTophamHat

Burnt Offerings said:


> ah..so only the occasional meth-fueled incest orgy for them, then? Fair enough!



This was pretty much my train of thought when reading through the post.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Oh you guys...I was fuckin with you i was high and thought it would be funny, I am good. No it was just a marathon masturbation sucking fuckin session with lots of adult films, like all day, into the night. Now it was with my friend and his cousin BUT we made a Oreo Cruz well, get it um white there not. Anyway BUT for those who do the crystal, its like oh damn, people who don't do STAY AWAY FROM THAT SHIT MAN ducked up stuff goes on deep in the crystal scene which is why I avoid mass users that's just one messed up story after the other, and its just normal. Never post anymore so that was my welcome back?still buzzing from that shot its been 24 hours, along with two 1.5mg shots of sub and 3mg of klon, 4 maybe. Hope I don't feel like death at my klon doc tomorrow... Also getting bunha pain pills,not mine but I'm in on it. 90 norco tens 50 percocet, gotta love this doc. I get 40 but instead of 1mg gonna be bumped up to 2mg...oh no longer have a sub doctor, to expensive without insurance. Got like 9 12mg ones left. Which really last if you bang them, but I don't suggest. If this doctor would write benzos and opiates together I would be happy. FUCKIN TIRED OF SUB. Hell since I bang them 12 hours later 60mg of hydrocodone gives an ok buzz, but I.prefer 80mg of hydro for an ok buzz or 60mg oxy for an okay buzz. To be high 120mg hydro oxy is 80-90. I will shut up now


----------



## Pibolar

A fair amount of clonazepam plus a fair amount of Kratom. Got me sleepy and feeling pretty damn good. Time for some good ol' fashion chain-smoking. Shit.


----------



## hangyourhead

5mg diazepam sub'd 
3mg alprazolam sub'd 
~230mg ECP heroin insufflated 
10mg oxy chewed 
Nicotine

Moar droogz to come? hopefully


----------



## SirTophamHat

antihistamine for drowsyness
melatonin for good dreams
alcolols for gaba goodness
nicotines for potentiations


----------



## hangyourhead

5mg diazepam subL 
methamphetamine floating around in my system from earlier 
10mg roxicodone chewed 
20mg methadone 
Cotton Candy Faygo 
Rap, depressive indie/alt, and esoteric death metal jams with my girl. Her booty lookin' delicious right now though, maybe some sex.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

The other day/night was Labatt Blue (disgusting..don't know why I bought it but it's cheap), bowls of weed, yuengling, and a few swigs of vodka.


----------



## SirTophamHat

1.25mg melatonin
1/2 tablet unisom
nicotine juice
ice water

here's to another week.

edit:

same shit tonight, less melatonin, more unisom, plus plenty of alcohol (5 pints of good quality booze)


----------



## Pill2Chill

80mg oxycontin taken whole (orally) - whew i didn't IV it, my mom would be so proud.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

9-10mg mirtazapine, 1/2 ounce  everclear and a little weed/nicotine. 

That was a nice 12-15 hour nap.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Yuengling, labatt blue, few shots of Jim beam, bowl of weed, and 30mg mirtazapine


----------



## Oxynormal

Smoked noids and dropped eph and 6-apb snorkeled amphétamines


----------



## SirTophamHat

reggy unisom/melatonin super drowsy/dreamy combo plus many of the L-theanines.

gonna listen to some trip hop and then read a book until i get bored.  looking to have a full productive day tomorrow.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

The other night was a six pack of assorted local craft beer.


----------



## hangyourhead

Maple edible, fairly strong one at that. 

Fucking stoned...


----------



## SirTophamHat

yea same shit.  booze banjo melatonin and unisom it's purrrrfect.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

herojuana


----------



## SirTophamHat

same as last night minus the booze.  trying hard to improve.  progress is slow.


----------



## theMerovingian

a half a dozen of a few lines of speed


----------



## devilsgospel

1mg clonazepam, a kief bowl, and a dab or two of GSC


----------



## Methacodone

Smoking lines of black tar Heroin 
2mg Lorazepam 
2mg Alprazolam 
100mg Hydroxyzine 
800mg Gabapentin


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

Tonight is awesome...

6mgs Xanax
-2mg Klonopin
-Blunts of Paris and Vanilla OG and many other strains
-Korova brand edible cookie---anyone who lives in a legalizes state knows that Korova makes the king of edibles..

--GREAT sex with a woman 20 years older than me who is a burner, fake boobs and great body, beautiful mind and soul, and totally down with the old school blue lighter;s lifestyle ;-).

day 23 clean off of adderall...thank god


----------



## cannablissss

A nice blunt of sour diesel & xj13 combined, and 1.5 mg of Alprazolam. I had 1mg earlier in the day. Very relaxed and ready for sleep soon.


----------



## SirTophamHat

growler of local IPA plus otc sleep aids


----------



## dopemaster

I usually take a zanaflex (tizadine) and a codeine before I go to sleep.

First one makes me fall asleep, the second makes me not feel as sick in the morning.


----------



## SirTophamHat

whats your status dope master?  active user, maintenance program enrollee, chipper, ?  

i know you have mucho experience but i dont' know what your current goals are.

for me tonight its just the usual lots of gaba gaba gaba and downers in general minus the fun ones.


----------



## dopemaster

Between a rock and a hard place.

I am rxd benzos but as of last month pain clinics in my state can't be pain patients. 

Not that surprised given they did that with Methadone/Suboxone clinics and doctors but I guess all the overdoses and suicides that resulted were probably a good thing for the powers that be.

I have an Rx for pain medication but its not enough. My physician isn't very keen on giving me much pain medication but hopefully will.

So I do what I gotta do and buy pills. I don't shoot them. I used to shoot pills, coke and heroin until a bit over a year ago.

IV opiate use was taking a heavy toll and I couldn't afford pills that often so I was using heroin daily for a while.

I suppose I take some other drugs but not lately because I had been trying to get surgery and I did everything in terms of tests and x-rays but the law is you need to be under the care of a pain clinic to have the surgery so I am Sol there.

I have legal problems for some bullshit reasons and really don't care to elaborate but its drug charges.

I plan to move to a mmj state and do my probation there.

I mainly use drugs because of pain and withdrawal. I have had some severe injuries and I can't get a proper pain rx that is strong enough anymore.

That left me with no choice but to either just stop going to work and school or take drugs so I took drugs. 

I still take pain medication daily.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A mixed drink (earlier), 2 beers, and a glass of red wine.


----------



## LandsUnknown

Just coffee when I woke up and now having my nightly brewskis.  I'm drinking this beer called Lobster Lovers.  It's from Lithuania, and it's only like a couple bucks for a bottle of the stuff.  It's a little like Baltika 9 but nowhere near as good.  Honestly, it tastes like shit but this stuff gets you DRUNK.  Although, I wouldn't say it's terrible, not like old english or something..... more like regular crappy beer bad.  I only had a pint of the stuff and I'm already starting to get a nice buzz going.  I think it might have an even higher alcohol content than it says though, the stuff just seems strong as hell.  I have a big can of Founders Session IPA but haven't got into that yet.  That stuff is great honestly, taste wise but pretty low ABV.


----------



## hangyourhead

1mg clonazpam subL
10mg diazepam subL 
3,200mg gabapentin
ashwaghanda
melatonin
400mg chelated Mg 
~22mg mirtazapine 
bowl of some fairly potent cannabis
+nicotine via marlboro reds + joyetech cuboid box mod vapoe


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ fuckin dope stack man.  sounds postively delightful.

OT:  assorted 6pack of imperial stouts between 8-11% ABV (so roughly 12 standard units of booze) and maybe something else fuck it.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Ok saw ur reply dope master, sorry to hear of your circumstances.  I hope you can find a legal MMJ state to live in.  Where I am, we're allowed 4 plants per adult per household.  very bueno on hanging up the IV.  i used to love sniffin my dope but these days it's all opium tea for me.

OT:  been watching movies and wrenching on my car all day, not rly tired.  keep forgetting to buy more unisom, so tonight's fix is gonna be melatonin, maaaybe a couple millis of the pampam, and maaaybe a lucky strike.  i go hard 8)


----------



## PerfectDisguise

33cl beer, 3 50cl beers, and a shot of grappa.


----------



## SirTophamHat

about 1.5mg valiumyum and 1.5mg melatonin, staying on the straight and narrow sucks.  had a fantastic day doing stuff all over PDX with my friends though. i'm very thankful for that too, since my next 10 days are gonna be jam packed.


----------



## Methacodone

Smoking some dope ass black tar... I also popped 2mg of Lorazepam, 1mg Alprazolam, 50mg Promethazine, 100mg Hydroxyzine, and 800mg Gabapentin. Feeling gooood ☺


----------



## SirTophamHat

i had 1mg of diazepam and 1mg of melatonin and a whole camellia sinensis bush (slight hyperbole on the last)


----------



## ErgicMergic

couple liters of green tea, glass of red wine, 5g Bali kratom, 5-6mg adderall, and a few small dabs of shatter


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bierra 
Few glasses of wine
Shot of limoncello


----------



## thelung

Did a line of speed... And chronic of course


----------



## SirTophamHat

same as last night, low dose val/melatonin combo.  i've consumed about 35-40 bags of green tea in the last two days.


----------



## CousinCocaine

30mg temazepam and a shot or two of bourbon.


----------



## hangyourhead

1mg clonazepam 
0.5mg alprazolam 
600mg cimetidine prior 
800mg gabapentin
3-4 bowls of cannabis
nicotine 
Toffee Nut Latte


----------



## Dani_805

Drank 1/3 bottle of Jim and took 1 lorazepam and 1 zolpidem. I'm not gonna die right ? Lol


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g Kratom while at school, then a brown-bagged tall can of Rolling Rock with a classmate before the long train/subway ride home (3 hours). The beer was shitty, would not recommend.

also, a few hits of OG Kush once I got home


----------



## Pill2Chill

400mg ibuprofen, the last 875mg of my amoxicillin treatment, 12mg bromazepam, and I expect to smoke more H before I go to sleep. I might just do a shot, or smoke some and shoot some. But I'm definitely doing some more dope before the lights go out for me tonight. The RoA('s?) I'll use still remain uncertain, but it won't be very long before I decide. I'm pretty sure I'll smoke dope, but whether I'll shoot some as well... Well I just don't know that yet. Depends on how satisfying the smoking turns out to be.


----------



## Methacodone

Smoking H, 
And about to pop,
45mg Morphine 
2mg Lorazepam 
2mg Alprazolam 
100mg Hydroxyzine 
100mg Promethazine 
800mg Gabapentin


----------



## hangyourhead

1.5mg alprazolam sub'd 
1mg clonazepam sub'd 
4.5 x Not Your Pussy Father's A&W 100% ABV 
1 PBR 32 50mg hydroxyzine for hypnotic/sedative effects and AH effects for runny nose and mild fever I'm running causing chills. 
800mg Ibuprofen
Acetaminophen/QPAP
Nicotine (Blue Razz Custom Vapes organic e-liquid)- achieving subtle narcotic effects through deep, slow inhalations of high-dose nicotine vapor. "There is a distinct analgesic and anxiolytic component, which feels rather unique. I would very roughly liken the effect to nitrous oxide (albeit, not as pronounced). It has a 'non-psychedelic' dissociative effect with indirect/secondary opioidergic quality and minor anxiolytic properties" -negrogesic quote on an archival thread he made on uniquely exp with vaped, higher-dose nicotine that I found to be agreeably great (also initiated by the tranquil stimulatory effect in conjunction with the sedative/narcotic effect profile. 

Eventually: Valerian root extract, passion flower extract, hops flower extract 4:1, lactium + 5mg melatonin + 800mg chelated magnesium + 600mg ashwaghanda


----------



## Snake_Eyes

3 grams Bali kratom
small (.5 gram?) AVB weed capsule
2.5 ounce gin & tonic
50mg diphenhydramine
12.5mg doxylamine succinate
vaping   weed and nicotine until I fall asleep.


----------



## SirTophamHat

About 5mg valium, and green tea w/ agave syrup.  Maybe some unisom and melatonin in a bit.

Kind of a rough day.  Started off well enough, kind of fizzled out into an anxious malaise later on.


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g Bali Kratom
Cup of cold green tea with about 30mL vodka (a unit)
Small hit of OG Kush and a nice dab later on to put a cap on the end of the week



SirTophamHat said:


> Kind of a rough day.  Started off well enough, kind of fizzled out into an anxious malaise later on.



That sucks, man.  Looking at it from a different perspective, though, the more time you spend away from abusing alcohol and on your reasonable valium dosage, the easier it will become, as the GABAa receptors will begin to downregulate and normalize over time. There are just too many GABAa receptors created via homeostasis during your days of boozing, so now that they are not occupied to the brim all the time anymore, there will be days like this. Things will get better, what you're feeling is a sign of progress.


----------



## SexualFreakStacie

*Got to high on ICE just 45 min ago*

Wow I did a single gram of ice anally and like 10 min later I had a mind blowing orgasm sitting on my porch smoking a cigarette. 

We have a homeless vet living out back in our suite and he saw me and I am wanting to be bad and I am out of control in my thoughts and desires. 

How long will this last before I don't feel like letting every man walking by have me lol

As I typed I fell weak and walked to Walgreens across from my home and found a man looking for a card saying I'm sorry for his wife that had left him and I said come here and took him to my yard and let him have me in my husbands crew cab truck 

He asked to return with his friend and I said yes!!!!!

I have made myself a whore I think? 

Sorry if this is inappropriate


----------



## Burnt Offerings

You sound like a very nice young lady!


----------



## SexualFreakStacie

No baby I am 43


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Ok...in that case you sound like a nice mature lady.  I used to like shard too. It definitely makes sex highly enjoyable.


----------



## g0to

^Haha 

valium10 blue (internet brand)
24+16+24+24oz beer 8% (about 5-6 pints)
3-4 shots captain morgans white rum
bubble hash and good weed (bowls x2)
About to roll a kingsize spliff

Wishing I had another blue and some ice


----------



## sean107

I had to go to the hospital for an abscess in my throat today, I don't usually do opiates much but I got to try IV fentanyl. Pretty nice.
Also hydrocodone 5mg/325mg
Then the rest of my nightly fix was RSO cannabis extract, cannabis flower, cigarettes, and caffeine.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

^ Didnt you mention once that opiates made you feel like crap?


----------



## SirTophamHat

Thanks Ergie.  I really screwed up my relationship with alcohol in 2016 (it was never very good to begin with) and now I must work hard to fix myself.  It's tough being in love with a substance so insidious and ubiquitous.  Especially when other comparatively benign and enjoyable drugs are heavily stigmatized!  Pot makes staying off the hooch so much easier.

OT:  Still feeling the opiate/banjo combo from earlier today.  Taking it easy with some green tea. No melatonin since I gotta wake up early.


----------



## sean107

Yeah I typically don't really care for opiates but the IV fentanyl was decent. Probably won't really take many of the hydrocodone though.
Tonight
Cannabis flower, RSO extract & wax
5mg hydrocodone 
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## SirTophamHat

very small amounts of diazepam, melatonin, and unisom. i'm already exhausted, so these are kinda for placebo/peace of mind.

had a hell of a day.  didn't get as much accomplished as i wanted to, but i did my best.  the next two-three days are gonna be a shitshow haha.


----------



## albatross

SirTophamHat said:


> very small amounts of diazepam, melatonin, and unisom. i'm already exhausted, so these are kinda for placebo/peace of mind.
> 
> had a hell of a day.  didn't get as much accomplished as i wanted to, but i did my best.  the next two-three days are gonna be a shitshow haha.



Hey SirTophamHat, do you notice any sort of sedative/hypnotic/anxiolytic effects from melatonin?  

I recently started using doxylamine for insomnia and I was suprised by the amount of sedation it produces.


----------



## SirTophamHat

It's slightly sedating in my experience.  There's a ceiling effect at some point.  I used to take 5mg and have since dialed back to 1-2.  I like to take it 30min or so before bed.  Mostly it just promotes dreaming


----------



## albatross

That's cool, marijuana negatively effects dreaming for me so I might need to try melatonin just for the dream inducing effect hah.

My nightly fix will be many spliffs with Cherry Pie bud, 25mg doxylamine succinate, 0.5mg clonazepam, and 1200mg gabapentin.


----------



## hangyourhead

~100mg< D-meth (vaped)
0.5mg alprazolam subL

preload: 800mg chelated magnesium + CoQ10 + melatonin + NALT + huperazine A. + nicotine (for neuroprotective properties against meth via acetylcholine MOA) + selenium + chromium + vitamin D, E, C + and adaptogenic herbs: ashwaghanda and rhodiola rosea.


----------



## g0to

3 or 4 spliffs over the course of the night so far
big ~8% iced tequila and mango slushie
Wishing I had some blues to top off the night
prolly gonna finish things off with a few cones and try to hit the hay. Day 19(20?) of sub wd, finally making it past a week without switching to gabapentin/codeine and such, just with weed and alcohol, but need to start cutting it down as it is now Monday and I'm pouring up the exact same drink I had Fri, Sat throughout the day and yesterday. The weed is good, helps cut down on cigarettes and over- boozing ^_^


----------



## PerfectDisguise

30mg mirtazapine.


----------



## hangyourhead

5.25mg alprazolam (2 bars + 3/4's of these potent high-quality Qualitest-brand xanny bars) 
~25mg D-methamphetamine hits vaped out of the glass bowl 
Ashwaghanda
800mg chelated Mg
Rhodiola Rosea 
Valerian 
2 blunts of strong mid-shelf MMJ strain(s) my friend passed around
Shot after shot of E&J Brandy 

Possible 32 oz PBR tallboy, slim-possibility of taking ~10mg mirtazapine for m-amphetamine comedown. Gonna see what rhodiola rosea, gingko biloba, and dopaminergic/nootropic supplements have in hand for a meth comedown. At least I get my drink of methadone this morning + bars and coffee.


----------



## adampauldavies1

A bit of herion for sleeping


----------



## Panicattackpete

Sort your shot out it won't last long.

I'm very high. Took 320mg oxy spread over 2 shots (160mg/80mg) ~1 hour apart. Did the second shot (80mg) about 10min ago.

Also took 6mg bromazepam (took 12mg total today, guess that's worth mentioning as it's a fairly long acting benzo) 
_*DISCLAIMER:* This is a very large dose of oxycodone, please don't attempt to take such doses. Especially combined with other downers such as benzos! I'm only taking this dose because my tolerance is ENORMOUS ATM. And I can't get off on less. But it takes a long time to get up to these doses and 20-40mg should get most people right.  */END DISCLAIMER*_

Right now I'm smoking on a spliff of my favorite strain, sour diesel. :D And I have another spliff for later. 

Yeah, I'm pretty wrecked. Will be deep into nod land very very soon... I'm feeling soooooooo good right now. 

Have a good one, my dear fellow Bl'ers! [/QUOTE]


----------



## hangyourhead

1.5mg alprazolam subL 
3mg clonazepam subL (since I'm on a crystal-crash or comedown, the skeletal muscle relaxant properties are needed as well as the potent, long-lasting anxiolysis)
Blunt of some MMJ hybrid sativa-dominant strain
Buffered chelated magnesium
Few dopey, white clouds of D-meth (vaped out the glass)

Ashwaghanda, rhodiola rosea, NALT, DHA fish oil, bacopa monnieri, melatonin, nicotine (neuroprotective thru some aCH/mACH receptor modulation), b12, b6, liquid vitamin D drops, vitamins E and C, CoQ10, selenium, magnese, and caffeine. 

I actually really miss tianeptine sodium being able to be effective as it once was before MMT and ACH/PCP analogues  (rapid-acting mp sodium being in my stack/stash of noot-supplements.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A lot of sex, tons of beer (too many..what a long fucking day at work it's been), 2 bowls of medicinal weed.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

100mg tramadol
.5 pound PST
6 grams Bali/Kalimantan kratom
1 ounce tequila
continuous vaping of weed and nicotine.


----------



## SirTophamHat

after a 5 day break i decided to drink beerios

alcohol isn't as fun as it once was for me, i guess that's a good thing.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 yuenglings 
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## hangyourhead

-125mcg "crystal" D-methamphetamine (vaped) and IV'd a 80mcg shard with an intense, dopaminergic overload vomit intensity of a adrenergic, sweaty rush with the warm, sweet-spot IV desired m-amp "cough"; maybe it was some DL-meth/racemic shards with higher percentage of D-isomer ratio to L-isomer- Levo only beneficial for a good body-high/bodily rushing only intravenously preferred IME/O. 
-My favorite necessary bodily/mentally health maintaining mineral supplement for 100+ reasons: 600mg chelated magnesium bisglycinate which is buffered with magnesium oxide for maximum absorption/bio-availability. 
-2mg Xanax bar subL, just put 250mcg under my tongue for anxiogenic residing m-amp stimulation+tension. 
-Woodford Reserve bourbon on the rocks

Although this is 30% of neurprotective, antioxidant. and nootropic cocktail taken pre/during/post-load crystal m-amp usage: the most effective being the buffered chelated Mg biglycinate + 5mg melatonin + b12 and b6 + l-arginine&zinc + selenium + CoQ10 + vitamin D/C/E + gingko biloba + N-acetyltyrosine, alpha lipholic acid, DHA/omega 3 fish oils + rhodiola rosea + ashwaghanda + phosphatidylserine + nicotine + choline bitartrate. 

Ugh can't wait to dose my methadone early today + some alprazolam


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Sure you got the mcg right? That'd be like 2mg of meth. Could be, I guess. But it wouldn't be that much.

12mg bromazepam here and 100mg tramadol. 6 days into w/d, again. *sigh*


----------



## hangyourhead

Pill2Chill said:


> ^Sure you got the mcg right? That'd be like 2mg of meth. Could be, I guess. But it wouldn't be that much.
> 
> 12mg bromazepam here and 100mg tramadol. 6 days into w/d, again. *sigh*



Thanks for the correction, that is what I meant. I'm very, very scatter brained been off this crystal d-MA for 4 days with only 4-5 hours of sleep in those consecutive days. If it weren't for xanax bars and k-pins I'd be out of my fucking mind easily. 

Just insufflated ~60mg+ line of crystal d-MA (I saw that abbreviation for D-methamphetamine and thought it looked appealingly symmetrical haha. I'm so strange esp sleep deprived.) HOLY FUCK MY NOSE/THROAT IS DISINTERGRATING AS I TYPE, I hate the feeling of sniffing shards. 

So waiting on my girl to get here from her shift at work. She wants to get weed, so do I we've had no luck finding any lately. Ima def need more benzos too.


----------



## Methacodone

Smoking black tar H while on,

30mg Methadone 
30mg Diazepam 
2.5mg Clonazepam 
100mg Hydroxyzine 
75mg Promethazine
800mg Gabapentin


----------



## sean107

Half a gram of RSO cannabis oil 
5mg hydrocodone
1 beer
Cigarettes 
35mg caffeine 
Cannabis flower, CBD tincture, & wax
Half a shot of whiskey


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 cans of yuengling lager 
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## percojerk

1mg ativan
About 3mg chunk off an orange sub tablet. Snorted ...


----------



## SirTophamHat

~8 unit of alcohol. desiring more. my tolerance is rising really quick, i'm fucked.

++ 3.5mg valium fuuuuck


----------



## ErgicMergic

yerba mate + vodka, pineapple juice + vodka (probably around 70mL vodka total, basically 2 units)
2 fat dabs of OG Kush shatter


----------



## PerfectDisguise

30mg mirtazapine and 300mg chelated magnesium. Awesome..


----------



## PerfectDisguise

10 beers, a bowl of weed, 1 shot of Hennessy, and sex.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

- 2 shots (vodka)
- many hits of ("stony" indica) cannabis
- one cup kratom  (Maeng Da)
- diazepam (1 x 5 mg tablet)
- melatonin (2 x 5 mg tablets)

think I'm gonna call it a night


----------



## Mmengel89

350ish  mg of​ high quality tar heroin (IV)
And a eighth of pineapple kush before bed to help me sleep through the siatic nerve pain I have been dealing with plus my 100mg methadone dose each morning


----------



## SirTophamHat

1/2 tab of unisom

lots of banjo floating around in my system as well.  work tomorrow should be breezy, then i have Saturday off.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Beer
Weed
30mg mirtazapine 
.5mg clonazepam


----------



## 0100

.25mg alprazolam, followed by 10mg zolpidem about an hour later.


----------



## woamotive

Maybe 2grams of an indica
2mg suboxone

Thats tonight. So far, anyway. No hard drugs is my only stipulation on myself.


----------



## sean107

70mg vyvanse
1.5mg xanax
Cannabis flower
Alcohol 
Caffeine 
Cigarettes 
Probably more vyvanse xanax alcohol and cannabis later. Headed to a party and still dipping the pigs. Got me a police scanner.


----------



## treezy z

itchy off kratom (no opiate tolerance ATM) smoked some kief I'm tired trying to abstain from stimulants (other than caffeine, ephedrine, nicotine IE weak ones) generally.


----------



## SirTophamHat

triple bagged green tea with honey, unisom

just found out my best friend is moving back to mainland usa after being in australia and japan for the last five years.  even better, he's moving to CA so we'll be in the same time zone.  finally a reason to visit Los Angeles %)


----------



## bamos

slept like a baby... had 2mg alprazolam, 50mg diphenhydramine, 10mg hydromorphone and some weed


----------



## sean107

Weird evening & night
-150ug LSD
150mg-200mg methamphetamine vaporized & intranasal
2mg xanax
2mg clonazepam
Cannabis flower & wax
Alcohol
Cigarettes


----------



## Justo

Pill2Chill said:


> EDIT: I meant to post this in the how high thread, but I guess it's appropriate in both threads, so I'll leave it here as well.
> 
> I'm very high. Took 320mg oxy spread over 2 shots (160mg/80mg) ~1 hour apart. Did the second shot (80mg) about 10min ago.
> 
> Also took 6mg bromazepam (took 12mg total today, guess that's worth mentioning as it's a fairly long acting benzo)
> _*DISCLAIMER:* This is a very large dose of oxycodone, please don't attempt to take such doses. Especially combined with other downers such as benzos! I'm only taking this dose because my tolerance is ENORMOUS ATM. And I can't get off on less. But it takes a long time to get up to these doses and 20-40mg should get most people right.  */END DISCLAIMER*_
> 
> Right now I'm smoking on a spliff of my favorite strain, sour diesel. :D And I have another spliff for later.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty wrecked. Will be deep into nod land very very soon... I'm feeling soooooooo good right now.
> 
> Have a good one, my dear fellow Bl'ers!


----------



## sean107

100mg vyvanse
90mg mdma
25mg-30mg Valium
2mg xanax
1 beer
.2g of high quality cocaine
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bunch of yuengling
Hits of weed throughout the day


----------



## SirTophamHat

9 bags of tea %)


----------



## sean107

90mg IR adderall
3mg-4mg xanax
Cigarettes & E-cigarette
Cannabis wax & flower
150mg-200mg HQ cocaine
Alcohol


----------



## devilsgospel

2mg klonopin and some very potent pod tea with a chamomile tea bag. 

Might add more benzo tho, sad to say it but clonazepam is damn near unnoticeable to me now. Diclazepam on the other hand....take that shit within 15 feet of your bed or you'll wake up 10 hours later on the nearest flat surface wondering what day it is.

At least that's how my mornings usually start.


----------



## Methacodone

0.2g Heroin 
2mg Lorazepam
2mg Alprazolam 
50mg Hydroxyzine 
1600mg Gabapentin 

Goodnight BL


----------



## PerfectDisguise

350mg carisoprodol
Beer
Bowls of weed


----------



## adamturner

I used to drink myself to sleep. 
Now i take ativan/lorazepam sublingual
Trazadone seems to help good
And who takes coke or meth as a sleep aid? I like as much as the next person but come on, they are massive stimulants!


----------



## 4meSM

Last night it was like 5 spliffs and ~6g of kratom


----------



## Methacodone

0.5g Heroin 
0.1mg Clonodine
2mg Clonazepam 
75mg Hydroxyzine 
50mg Promethazine 
20mg Dicyclomine
400mg Gabapentin


----------



## Methacodone

adamturner said:


> And who takes coke or meth as a sleep aid? I like as much as the next person but come on, they are massive stimulants!


Not to mention fucking MDMA, Adderall, Vyvanse..


----------



## Pill2Chill

The thread says 'nightly fix' guys. Not 'before sleeping fix'. 
Maybe they are partying. I doubt anyone takes it right before bed... -_-


----------



## Methacodone

Pill2Chill said:


> The thread says 'nightly fix' guys. Not 'before sleeping fix'.
> Maybe they are partying. I doubt anyone takes it right before bed... -_-


Well, it says version 'can't sleep sober' so you can't blame anyone thinking otherwise, you know?


----------



## phoeski

2mg Subutex IV
50mg Seroquel
Pulls off the oil cartridge

Still can't shake the needle thing but this is progress over shooting dope and taking benzos for months and months on end. This last run sucked.


----------



## sean107

75mg methamphetamine (vaporized/intranasal)
1mg xanax
30mg codeine
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes

Probably alcohol soon.


----------



## SirTophamHat

In addition to the broozes

1 tab / 12.5mg generic unisom / doxylamine succinate
2mg melatonin
10mg diazepams


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Lots of yuengling, a bowl of weed, some nicotine I think?, and 30mg mirtazapine. I drink till I pass out every damn time. When I wake up in the morning I look at my computer to see what I was doing last. Usually I don't remember what I watched/looked at last lol.


----------



## whatvibe

Hooked on nicotine for when i wake up in the night. Weird stage of cigarette smoking at the moment :S


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Mad beer, 2 lines of adderal ER, and a hit of kief.


----------



## woamotive

Tonight

1gram of some blueberry og
.1mg clonidine

I already took my 8mg suboxone today.  Also already tool my 500mg lyrica. 

I should sleep like a rock. I have been biking so damn much lately. Drug court is kicking my ass.


----------



## Methacodone

Still high as fuck from this morning, I had just a couple hours of sleep last night, so I'm going to knock myself out with Benzos and other shit.

Something like this,

50mg Diazepam (from this morning)
4mg Clonazepam (from this morning)
2mg Lorazepam 
2mg Alprazolam
0.1mg Clonodine 
200mg Hydroxyzine (100mg this morning, 100mg right now)
200mg Promethazine (100mg this morning, 100mg right now)
3000mg Gabapentin (2g this morning, 1g right now)

Going to have a bad ass sleep tonight. Yes sir! 14 to 16 hours of sleep here I come lol


----------



## hangyourhead

20g red thai + white Indo Keaton
Beer


----------



## Mmengel89

Last night was a 150mg iv black tar which was retardedly strong cause I got a nice several hr high through my 100mg a day methadone, not saying I was uncontrollably passing out high but felt pretty nice off that tiny amount of tar


----------



## SirTophamHat

6er of IIPA


----------



## cannablissss

1.5mg Xanax (blue footballs)
2mg Clonazepam
A nice weed/resin bong pack since it's that time of the month where everyone is broke!

Feeling pretty relaxed from the benzos though and I'm ready to have a well rested night of sleep.


----------



## blackrose84

cannablissss said:


> 1.5mg Xanax (blue footballs)
> 2mg Clonazepam
> A nice weed/resin bong pack since it's that time of the month where everyone is broke!
> 
> Feeling pretty relaxed from the benzos though and I'm ready to have a well rested night of sleep.



the loser's drug.  tripping on dxm, but at least I'm relaxed and not in pain. my cnxns in a new place suck


----------



## PerfectDisguise

~12 beers or so, many bowls of weed, some hydrocodone, and last but not least some good sex.


----------



## SirTophamHat

alcohol, memes, anime. probably gonna light up a lucky strike before i pass out in an hour or so.  looking forward to seeing my family's dog in the coming week


----------



## ~kira~

Caffeine and alcohol currently!


----------



## SirTophamHat

12 oz curls, stroke sticks, and the new episode of silicon valley.

i'm heading toward an early death 8)


----------



## sean107

Last night
About 0.2g cocaine
30mg adderall IR
1.5mg xanax
5-7 beers
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes
Melatonin 
Chamomile extract
500mg L-arginine


----------



## Pill2Chill

Methacodone said:


> Well, it says version 'can't sleep sober' so you can't blame anyone thinking otherwise, you know?



I'm not blaming anyone. Just trying to point out the obvious. The versions of threads are just jokes regarding the topic of the thread, but aren't really supposed to be a part of what defines the thread's topic. But I guess I understand the confusion, even though it seems like common sense to me that no one takes meth before going to bed.


----------



## ErgicMergic

5mg ambien
50mg THC edible
5g Red Vein Thai Kratom
0.75mg etizolam
various strains of weed in a pipe


@STH - I still haven't watched the new SV episodes, rewatching season 3 now 
how's season 4 so far?


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Too many beers, some swigs of vodka, and bowls of weed.


----------



## SirTophamHat

legal boring sleep aids (no beer).  my body thinks it's 3 hours earlier than the local time


----------



## LandsUnknown

A couple tall boys of high gravity beer, nothing out of the ordinary.... nothing interesting really.  Nothing interesting tonight, maybe tomorrow night   The beer was pretty good, a 24 oz bottle of Torpedo and a Redd's which was okay, very easy drinking and very high alcohol.


----------



## ErgicMergic

1mg etizolam staggered
5g Red Vein Thai kratom
A few bowls of weed


----------



## SirTophamHat

somehow found myself having fallen asleep @8PM and then wide awake at 0100.  Debating on a small banjo and coffee combo to help me out with an essay that I'm procrastinating on.


----------



## cannablissss

30mg of hydrocodone, 2mgs of Clonazepam, a few cigs and some nm midnight kush and I'm about half asleep typing this. Thank you to whoever made autocorrect..


----------



## ErgicMergic

0.5mg etizolam, 5g Red Vein Thai, and bowls and bowls of weed while watching High Maintenance (not the web series' seasons)


----------



## sean107

150mg-170mg vyvanse 
1mg xanax
1/4th tab LSD
2 beers or so
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes/E-cig/shisha


----------



## SirTophamHat

not really tired, been oversleeping/napping a lot on my vacation.  nevertheless, ate the grapefruit, took some diazepam, unisom, melatonin.  this cocktail definitely seems to work for me.


----------



## Methacodone

This was a couple nights ago, but guys I now know why speed wouldn't twack me out, it's because of damn OPIATES. Heroin, Methadone, if I'm on either of those speed doesn't twack me out with the same level of energy as if I were normal.

But with Suboxone (buprenorphine) it works! I took 24mg Saturday morning and got twacked the fuck out that same night, one of the best highs I've ever had honestly.

I took,

24mg buprenorphine 
25mg chlordiazpoxide 
1mg clonazepam
250mg methamphetamine


----------



## ErgicMergic

6g of Bali kratom (finally some Bali), 3g earlier in the evening and 3g at midnight
Green Tea
1mg etizolam
Dabs of some nice pull n snap shatter, Platinum Jack (love that Jack Herer high and taste, been too long) and some Mary OG

these medical dispensaries have gotten so cheap over the years, I feel for those in non-medical states who are paying an arm and a leg for good bud/shatter :/


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ I hope you are doing ok, friend.  AFAIK, it's not like you to use supra-milligram amounts of banjo.  No judgement, just well wishes 

OT:

Grapefruit juice/pulp self-prepped from raw fruit into a jar of slurry.  A few gulps.
1mg etizolam (first time use of this RC since 2013) it's fun
2mg diazepam
1/2 tablet of unisom or 12.5mg doxylamine succinate if memory serves
~1mg of melatonin
2-3x Racer 5 IPA by Bear Republic

Probably gonna light up a stroke stick for the fuck of it before I go back to bed.  I napped plenty today.


----------



## Methacodone

Had a blast last night at the casino.. I took,

400mg heroin 
200mg methamphetamine
25mg chlordiazpoxide 
25mg promethazine  
2 12oz beers


----------



## ErgicMergic

SirTophamHat said:


> ^^^ I hope you are doing ok, friend. AFAIK, it's not like you to use supra-milligram amounts of banjo. No judgement, just well wishes



I'm doing well, thanks for asking.  I've gotten the ball rolling on several major life developments so the 1mg etizolam was mainly to physically maintain since I'm low-dose clonazolam dependent (150-200mcg daily for just about a couple of years) and partly to take the edge off of a stressful living arrangement. I'm glad I finally have more clonazolam now, I can go back to taking ~175mcg just once a day and not even feeling it kick in. Sending warm wishes your way as well, hope you're doing alright yourself.


---
5g Bali
200mcg clonazolam
Several dabs of Plat Jack/Mary OG shatter


----------



## SirTophamHat

Cool beans, glad to hear it %) I'm doing fairly well myself, all things considered.

Clonazolam is super potent, and it kinda reminds me of the phenazepam stories that were so abundant on this forum a ways back.  Substances like that are certainly a double-edged sword.  If I still am interested in RC 'zos when I eventually run dry of etizolam, I may check it out.  I imagine a liquid solution would be the safest way of dilution/titration. Its potency is what led me to etizolam instead this past week.  I maintain enough valium for my needs, so the etiz is mainly for peace of mind in case of emergencies.

OT: 2mg diazepam, 1/2 tablet unisom, and a crumb of melatonin.  My personal sustainable sleep-stack.


----------



## ErgicMergic

SirTophamHat said:


> Cool beans, glad to hear it %) I'm doing fairly well myself, all things considered.
> 
> Clonazolam is super potent, and it kinda reminds me of the phenazepam stories that were so abundant on this forum a ways back.  Substances like that are certainly a double-edged sword.  If I still am interested in RC 'zos when I eventually run dry of etizolam, I may check it out.  I imagine a liquid solution would be the safest way of dilution/titration. Its potency is what led me to etizolam instead this past week.  I maintain enough valium for my needs, so the etiz is mainly for peace of mind in case of emergencies.
> 
> OT: 2mg diazepam, 1/2 tablet unisom, and a crumb of melatonin.  My personal sustainable sleep-stack.



Yeah, it's definitely a hell of a substance. It's one that some have immense trouble with, but my problem was never with benzos. I always used them as prescribed, often taking a much lower dose than scripted, so I went into experimenting with clonazolam with the same mindset and it's been good to me: no redosing necessary and the half-life is long enough that you never feel the benzo kicking in if you dose low. Etizolam and Xanax, on the hand, make me have rebound anxiety after 8 hours or so and I found myself taking etiz 1mg twice a day which is stronger than the 200mcg clonazolam I normally take. I compare it to a maintenance dose of valium which I would take instead if I were scripted it. Volumetric dosing is the way to go for etiz/clam imo, even when I was getting .7mg clam pellets I would drop two into a 50mL nip of vodka and dose 5mL (~150mcg) a day. You can take a PG solution and dilute it as much as you want with PG or vodka to the point of taking 50mcg of clam (equivalent to 2mg diazepam ). Some don't treat it with the respect that a triazolobenzo that's 3-4 times stronger than klonopin deserves and subsequently start getting their asses handed to them taking >0.5mg a day.

That's good to hear. Don't underestimate that etizolam, 1mg is equivalent to 10mg Valium and it can get people hooked in a hurry due to its short half life and strong amnesiatic as well as compulsive redosing properties. Some people call it the crack of benzos but I don't see it being any different than Xanax imo.

---
+ a large glass of red wine an hour ago
edit: + a dab of Fire OG, feeling nice with the clam having kicked in and I don't feel the intense sedation etiz would give me


----------



## cannablissss

Clonazepam 2mgs, 50mgs of hydroxyzine, 20mg of Zanaflex for my back pain, followed up with 2mg of Xanax a few minutes ago because I wasn't really feeling it. And I need to get up for work in the morning less than 8 hours from now.


----------



## Methacodone

500mg Heroin 
25mg Chlordiazpoxide 
50mg Promethazine 
20mg Dicyclomine
400mg Gabapentin 

(Overall today I did 1.5g Heroin, 100mg Librium, 100mg Promethazine, 2g Gabapentin, and a bunch of sugar and made my tummy hurt so I took a bentyl (Dicyclomine).. From all the Heroin I smoked made me eat candy and cereal like a mofo.. Esp adding benzos in the mix and it's fucking onnn, I did a lot of Heroin today because I'm going back on Bupe til fucking Friday again.. I'm going to ask to be switched from films to pills so I can start snorting my bupe again I actually really enjoy and miss snorting bupe, IMO bupe snorted feels exactly like Oxy)


----------



## cannablissss

Oh and I smoked a bowl but that was about an hour and a half ago, but I still have a minor head high


----------



## SirTophamHat

2mg diazepam and probably a lucky strike on top of the beers.  skipping the unisom and melatonin because i can't wake up drowsy tomorrow; got an early-ish meeting.


----------



## Diacetylcodone98

60mg of oxy (2 blues)
Strong shot of black tar H Idk the exact amount
Nitrous oxide around 3 or 4 whippets 
E cig 
1 Strawberry Mike's hard lemonade
Residual effects from M1 and a small amount of G (slang for meth where I live)


----------



## PerfectDisguise

200mg ibuprofen 
30mg mirtazapine 
30ml Walgreens brand severe cold and flu


----------



## Erikmen

Methacodone said:


> 500mg Heroin
> 25mg Chlordiazpoxide
> 50mg Promethazine
> 20mg Dicyclomine
> 400mg Gabapentin
> 
> (Overall today I did 1.5g Heroin, 100mg Librium, 100mg Promethazine, 2g Gabapentin, and a bunch of sugar and made my tummy hurt so I took a bentyl (Dicyclomine).. From all the Heroin I smoked made me eat candy and cereal like a mofo.. Esp adding benzos in the mix and it's fucking onnn, I did a lot of Heroin today because I'm going back on Bupe til fucking Friday again.. I'm going to ask to be switched from films to pills so I can start snorting my bupe again I actually really enjoy and miss snorting bupe, IMO bupe snorted feels exactly like Oxy)



With the heroin intake why would you add anything else? it's not bc of tolerance is it? Just curious. 
1.5g should make you quite comfy even you get a high tolerance.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Well I drank beer from 10am until I passed out at around 8pm. Not sure how many I drank but I also ate an edible (sucker, pretty good) smoked a bowl of weed and vaped some as well.


----------



## Methacodone

Erikmen said:


> With the heroin intake why would you add anything else? it's not bc of tolerance is it? Just curious.
> 1.5g should make you quite comfy even you get a high tolerance.


Potentiation, my boy.

Heroin + Benzo of choice + Promethazine/Hydroxyzine + Gabapentin 
Feels better than
Heroin + nothing


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

100mg of 4-FA (at the end of a binge so it didn't do much), 250ug of clonazolam and 90mg of Desmethyltramadol. Managed to sleep for about 3 hours lol


----------



## SirTophamHat

Half tab unisom
2mg valium
Green tea

Not tired at all despite being up for 22 hours.  Damn.


----------



## bamos

yesterdays nightly fix was: 1200mg pregabalin, 2mg alprazolam, 12mg hydromorphone (nasal) + vaped some nice weed and then I blacked out for about 6 hrs.


----------



## Methacodone

No sleep for me last night, here's why...


400mg Methamphetamine
500mg Heroin
4mg Clonazepam
4mg Ondansetron


For comedown....

500mg Heroin (smoked, total of 1.0g)
30mg Oxycodone (IV)
1mg Lorazepam (IV) 
4mg Clonazepam (from last night)
75mg Hydroxyzine
100mg Promethazine
500mg APAP
800mg Gabapentin


----------



## Tryptamino

homegrown pod tea and a lot of pot


----------



## bamos

2mg Alprazolam
30mg Diphenhydramine
60mg DXM
20mg Oxycodone IR
10mg Hydromorphone (nasal)


----------



## CousinCocaine

Drunk + benzos again. Don't feel like goin int detail, shit writing something that makes some sense is har enough!


----------



## SirTophamHat

imperial coffee stout, semi-dry cider, and the usual melatonin+antihistamine+diazepines

lots to look forward right now.  start a new job next week, the next good brewfest is in a month, and that's just the beginning.


----------



## cannablissss

Smoked 2 blunts today, just smoked 3 bowl packs of OG purp, had some molly about an hour and a half ago and I just took 4mg of Clonazepam. Feeling just right.


----------



## cannablissss

3mg Clonazepam, a nice blunt, 20mg Flexeril


----------



## sean107

0.5mg xanax
80mg-100mg caffeine
Cannabis flower
2 beers
Cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

Tryptamino said:


> homegrown pod tea and a lot of pot



pretty much ditto 'cept for the homegrown part.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bowl of weed, 7 or 8 beers, and a cigarette.


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g Bali and several Plat Jack/Mary OG dabs


----------



## SirTophamHat

east coast style ipa from the west coast (starburst from ecliptic brewing in PDX) too many units
2mg diazedumb


----------



## 4meSM

Just got home kinda coming down from meth. My nightly fix so far: 0.5mg of alprazolam, 6.5g of red vein kratom and 2 spliffs + some food


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Sex, too many units of alcohol, bowl of weed, and 30mg mirtazapine.


----------



## SirTophamHat

melatonin, unisom, diazedumb, and green tea.  all mixed in with the evening's beers.


----------



## Pibolar

Right when I got off work, a customer bought all of the staff a shot of whiskey, so there's that. My buddy and I smoked a bowl on the rooftop once we left. Since then have taken 2mg Xanax. Feeling damn good. Drinking some pretty good Coffee now that I'm home.


----------



## Mmengel89

I'm smoking on some super fire white rhino before bed I did a small shot of tar earlier like150mg didn't feel it Soo much thru my daily methadone dose of 115mg

I'd say the weed was far more seating than the lack luster shot of smack


----------



## sean107

Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes 
0.25g-0.3g cocaine
3mg xanax
5-7 beers 
20mg-25mg dexmethylphenidate
1 glass of wine
1 hit of strong LSD
1 shot vodka


----------



## Methacodone

850mg Heroin
500mg Methamphetamine
600mg Gabapentin
50mg Promethazine
2mg Clonazepam

Np sleep for me tonight.


----------



## Mmengel89

Yesterday afternoon I partook of some vaporized D-methamphetamine and I'd say over four to five hour span I ingested about 100-130mg methamphetamine took my last hit about 5:30 In the afternoon then I smoked a 1/8th of herb and drifted out to sleep a little past midnight only to be woken up by the large volume of drunken basketball fans setting of fireworks celebrating the warriors wining I guess Not a sports fan myself but I live in San Francisco and over my 8 years here anytime SF'S sports teams win the resulting drunken festivities are always over the top and loud as shit sense I'm not a fan it's just annoying too me cause after smoking all that bud to even out enough to want rest I get lil over a hr of sleep then that


----------



## JK25

30mg of Midazolam HCL please.


----------



## SirTophamHat

hormone (melatonin) antihistamine (unisom) banjo (diazedumb) gabaergic (broozes)

last not least some yung lean and a lucky strike

hoping i wake up feelin' fine


----------



## 4meSM

Smoked a couple of spliffs and ate ~1 tsp of kratom


----------



## Methacodone

Morning daytime I took,

300mg Heroin (smoked)
90mg Oxycodone (oral)
400mg Methamphetamine (smoked)
2mg Clonazepam


Just recently I took, 

700mg Heroin (smoked)
10mg Oxymorphone (snorted)
2mg Alprazolam
1.2g Gabapentin
100mg Promethazine


YOU 4 E AH!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

10 yuenglings, weed (vaped a bowl and smoked one), 30mg mirtazapine


----------



## Ignio

Methacodone said:


> Morning daytime I took,
> Just recently I took,
> 
> 700mg Heroin (smoked)
> 10mg Oxymorphone (snorted)
> 2mg Alprazolam
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 100mg Promethazine
> 
> 
> YOU 4 E AH!



With that mix, can you really feel the gabapentin? What effect does it give you?

And out of pure curiosity, do you have prescriptions for the oxycodone, oxymorphone and xanax?

I know that the oral bioavailability of oxymorphone is around 10%, what do you estimate that the bioavilability is when it is snorted?


----------



## sean107

Last night 
5-6 beers
1.5mg xanax
Cannabis flower 
Cigarettes 
Caffeine 

Tonight
70mg vyvanse 
1mg xanax
10 microgram LSD microdose
Alcohol
Caffeine 
Cigarettes


----------



## keeping

earlier this eve, .3 mgs crack
this eve on thru til later, .9 mgs #3 heroin

wish i had a couple of vallies to top it off but i'll make do (ツ


----------



## Amaraline

Last night: 300mg Oxy IR (I don't recommend that dose to others, though), and 20mg Klonopin (I don't recommend this either, unless you have a truly massive tolerance). I don't do either drug for like, 3 weeks, then when I get them, they last a week, 10 days at most. So at least I'm not physically dependent on them, thankfully.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Muchos morphine and 18mg bromazepam.
(like 280mg morphine)

Also am on 30mg methadone that's still active for sure.

^These are very high doses. *Lethal* to people without a big-ass tolerance. *Be careful!!*


----------



## SirTophamHat

weed and 2mg diazepam.

my doctor sux >:[ >:[

i would normally take more before bed.  gotta wake up in like 4 hour tho lol. #oldpeoplethings


----------



## cannablissss

7mg Dilaudid and 2mg Xanax, and some nice bud.


----------



## Erikmen

SirTophamHat said:


> weed and 2mg diazepam.
> 
> my doctor sux >:[ >:[
> 
> i would normally take more before bed.  gotta wake up in like 4 hour tho lol. #oldpeoplethings



I thought Diazepam / Valium pills were only made in 5 -10 mg. 
Blue classic pills. Took them ever since I was 17 until a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ignio

Pill2Chill said:


> Muchos morphine and 18mg bromazepam.
> (like 280mg morphine)
> 
> Also am on 30mg methadone that's still active for sure.
> 
> ^These are very high doses. *Lethal* to people without a big-ass tolerance. *Be careful!!*



Is your morphine pills IR or ER ... or both?

Usually I stay away from morphine pills when given the choice between oral morphine, or oral oxycodone and methadone. The bioavailability of morphine taking orally is just too bad so I feel to much are going to waste and it gets even worse when the morphine pills are extended release in my experience.

However, this was before I was on methadone daily. Now, after several years of being on methadone, things have changed. The euphoric qualitites of oxycodone are just not the same as the methadone is probably blocking some of the uptake and know I actually start to enjoy adding morphine into the combo more so that oxycodone. As long as it is nor ER morphine still.

It is not like I say no to oxycodone - in no way  I just suddenly feel like morphine are better together with methadone that methadone and oxycodone. 

Before I took methadone everyday, oxycodone made me extremely euphoric and a dose lasted like half the day. Morphine just made me sedated and wanting to sleep after a few hours. This is close to turned around now I am on methadone.

Have you had any experiences like this?

But in Denmark - we have not had the same OxyCodone epidemic as in the states, so oxycodone is actually easier to find as i get prescribed more than morphine pill does. So it is not often I see oral morphine. More often than not, you see pharmeceutical morphine for IV than you see pills here.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

5mg hydrocodone
1 Budweiser plus some vodka and orange juice 
30mg mirtazapine 

Not hungover at all today. A bit sleep deprived but I'm feeling pretty decent.


----------



## Mr Dobalina

50mg methamphetamine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

3 beers
Couple bowls of weed
Some vodka and orange juice
Sex


----------



## Ignio

1 line of cocaine mixed with some ketamine
50 mg Quetiapine
1 mg clonazolam


----------



## samadhitrance21

Amphetamines
Opium Poppy 
Promethazine


----------



## sean107

Last night 
2 hits of strong LSD
20mg Valium
Cannabis flower & wax
Lots of nitrous oxide
Alcohol
Cigarettes 

Tonight
10mg Valium
1mg xanax
Alcohol 
cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## SirTophamHat

1.5 hits of pot because my lighter died (screw matches) and tiny Rx dose of diazedumb.


----------



## Methacodone

I dont `feel' the Gabapentin.. But I do notice that it surely enhances the effects of my opiates and benzos. I take it for potentiation.

Yes, oral Oxymorphone has a really poor BA.. Around 10%.
I'd estimate snorted Oxymorphone to have a 30-50% BA


----------



## keeping

༼ ༎ຶ ෴ ༎ຶ༽ < had a couple of cans of beer last night along with .3 of heroin and a zopiclone tablet


----------



## PerfectDisguise

9 beers, weed (vaped and smoked), 30mg mirtazapine.


----------



## Pill2Chill

keeping said:


> ༼ ༎ຶ ෴ ༎ຶ༽ < had a couple of cans of beer last night along with .3 of heroin and a zopiclone tablet


Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but what's that 'symbol-drawing' in front of the text in your post supposed to be? :D

Gonna pop an additional 2mg alprazolam, maybe more after that one's kicked in.


Spoiler: going a little off-topic but it's not a wall of text, so don't worry.



(today is 'go wild'-day on the xannies ). I only have 'em since yesterday, and today is the day I abuse them in nice and high dose. After today/tonight I'll go easy on them though. I've been dependant on a massive dose of benzos in the past and I don't ever want that again (I do not consider the 12mg bromazepam I'm dependant on a problem at all, I never run out and I kinda need it for my anxiety. It's not even 100% under control while using the bromazepam... But more would be noticable to others, so not an option. Anyway, I digress.


Also 25mg more hydroxyzine, maybe 6mg bromazepam extra, and perhaps some additional oxy to top it all off.

Or should I take a low dose of methadone... Hmmm.... Still deciding on that bit. I'm gonna stuff my face with proper downers though, and it will feel *so* good! Either that or I fall asleep instantly. Either one's fine with me. 

I'm taking the 2mg alprazolam, 6mg bromaz & 25mg hydroxyzine first (right after I hit post), once that's kicked in i'll decide on an opioid (and the dose of the opioid I pick), unless I am K.O. already. :D


----------



## Pibolar

Kratom, caffeine, and nicotine. As per usual. From the morning to the night. Boring. Might drink some liquor.


----------



## Ignio

I had taken some amphetamines throughout the day yesterday and had troubles falling a sleep so I took 120 mg Ketamine, turned of the lights and closed my eyes. Damn I had some strange experiences untill I fell asleep. I need more to reach the K hole, but turning of the lights and having closed eyes gives me a much more intense experience from the ketamine than if I am awake and doing stuff on the same amount. With closed eyes it is like I "see" things in a dreamlike state and sometimes I have to open my eyes just to make sure that I am still lying in the bed in my room. 
You can have some truely amazing experiences. I will probably take enough to reach the K hole in one of the next days. It have been years I think since I last experiences this properly.


----------



## RNP

*Mod edit:*  asking what to take to get high in against the rules! Sorry.


----------



## Methacodone

Throughout the day..

800mg Heroin
200mg Methamphetamine
40mg Oxymorphone
40mg Diazepam
2mg Alprazolam
1.2g Gabapentin
75mg Promethazine


----------



## SirTophamHat

2mg diazepam
2 bags green tea with honey

i dunno if anything else.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bunch of yuengling, 1 bud light, a bowl of weed, and pizza.


----------



## cannablissss

20mg of Cyclobenzaprine + 1mg Clonazepam just to relax. Feeling pretty good and stress free right now.
Smoked a few bowls earlier too, but definitely not high from that anymore.


----------



## SirTophamHat

lil bits of unisom and valium plus a cig.  i need to go back to vaping.

also where did my weekend go goddamnit


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Beer, some swigs of gin, bowl of weed, and a cigarette.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Let's see. 2 fat tire ales, 2 22oz dogfish head 90 minute IPA, 22oz yuengling, 2 double Bombay on the rocks and maybe half of another beer? It was spilled on my bed and I don't remember going to sleep.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well last night I had 200mg shot of fire tar with 10-15mg of Acetyl fentanyl added in made sure I felt it through my 115mg methadone


----------



## Methacodone

What ive been taking for sleep is..

20mg Methadone
2mg Clonazepam
2mg Lorazepam
1.2g Gabapentin
15mg Mirtazepine


----------



## hangyourhead

175mg MDA
Cannabis
Nicotine


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Smoked a fat blunt for the first time in a week plus last night.

Was fuckin lllliiiitttt


----------



## chrisincville

Gabapentin. It's one of my main DOC's and the only drug I depend on at the moment, though I enjoy others when the opportunity arises. 

But gabapentin helps me in so many ways, and sleep is one of them, and i depend on it first thing in the morning and well to get functional.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone from this morning  and just finished smoking my 7th joint of some top shelf dank


----------



## Mmengel89

Well on top of my methadone from earlier I just burned a fat joint of sum purple indica for a total of 8joints today and I took 50mg Doxylamine and 45mg DXM about hour and half ago feeling quite sleepy and ready for bed


----------



## CoatHangerAbortion

42 oz high gravity steel reserve 8.1% alcohol beer and 250mg propyhexedrine, gonna have another 250mg propylhexedrine in a while and part of a steel reserve.

Update: Added the beer, 50mg hydrocodone, 300mg DXM, and 2mg alprazolam.
Also had 9mg risperidone early evening to get rid of telepathy but that was pointless since I am going to try to have a plateau sigma trip starting within 24 hours that will make it come back - but I can rid myself of that later as much as possible if I feel like insanity reigns supreme.


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

- 5 Bars- 10mgs Alprazolam

-70mgs hydrocodone/2,275 tyenol

-hash oil vape hits from my Brass Knuckles battery

-larry og, LA confidencial, OG Kush, sour kush etc in blunts and joints


----------



## SirTophamHat

~250mg marijuana, smoked
~250ug melanotan II, IM (forgot i'm supposed to subc this)
12.5mg unisom, oral (1 tablet) 
~2mg melatonin, subl
2mg diazepam, subl 

gonna have a cup or two of tea before i call it a night.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

30mg mirtazapine


----------



## sean107

Cocaine 
10mg Valium 
5mg hydrocodone 
0.5mg xanax
10mg flexeril 
Cannabis flower
Alcohol 
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## JK25

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread here.
> 
> Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.





Yah no me as well.  I don't go to sleep, no no no, that is out of season, I PASS THE FUCK OUT, always through either complete and utter physiological exhaustion post-5 day binge.  Or 1-2, 15mg Midazolam HCL pills before bed with a nice coffe would always be just they way I like it, one minute your still here and blink once and it's morning.


----------



## aihfl

1-2mg Ativan
900mg gabapentin
15mg mirtazapine


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone from this morning and I just smoked my last joint of OG kush  I smoked about 4 grams of that and 3 g of Jack herrer earlier today


----------



## third_eye_lasik

25mg of a benadryl is out it took to knock me out cold. Been sleeping better lately after being off stimulants for a few weeks.


----------



## Ignio

The two last days have consisted of stimulants for me, so I have taken enough Ketamine at bed time to reach a K-hole and sometimes during that bus mostly after I fall a sleep like I have taken no stimulants and I completely revomes the comedown and bad mood etc. that often follow stimulants.

Avoiding the comedown from stimulants is amazing. I discovered it by and accident because I made an error and mix cocaine with a lot of Ketamine that put me in a K-hole. During the entire duration of the K-Hole I just stood up and with the glas plate on which my cocaine was placed (I snorted the Lines standing up)


----------



## 4meSM

Went to a party yesterday. It was alright, drank a few beers, a couple of mixed drinks and smoked a lot of spliffs.


----------



## sean107

3 bumps of cocaine 
350mg mdma 
4 hits of LSD
1mg xanax 
Alcohol 
Cannabis 
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## Mmengel89

My 115mg of methadone from this morning 
100mg DPH
1.7Grams smoked Durban poison


----------



## PerfectDisguise

The other night was too much beer, couple bowls of good weed, and 30mg mirtazapine.


----------



## Oxynormal

300mg morphine plugged
2mg xanax
4mg loprazolam
200mg oxazepam
600mg tramadol


----------



## ErgicMergic

3g Green Borneo kratom, 50mL vodka + water over the course of the evening, and a couple of small snaps of Fire OG to celebrate positive direction in my life

Hope you all are doing alright


----------



## hangyourhead

2 clonazepam
 .15mg iv methamphetamine 
Cannabis
Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## sean107

100mg-150mg methamphetamine 
Small amount of Black Tar Heroin
Alcohol
Cigarettes 
1 bump of cocaine


----------



## Bonch

10 grams red Sumatra Kratom 
Cold brew coffee
25mg diphenhydramine 
Spoonful dried kava root
Chocolate 
American spirit


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone from this am
3.2Grams high quality herb
60mg DXM
25mg doyxlamine


----------



## Erikmen

^ I used to have this methadone routine for years. 

Now I'm settled with coffee (plenty), chocolate & Nicotine.


----------



## sean107

7-8 lines of cocaine
Poor quality black tar heroin
Methamphetamine 
Alcohol 
Cannabis flower/wax
DMT
Cigarettes


----------



## 4meSM

^sounds like a party!

Quite a bit of red kratom and 2 spliffs containing the last of my wax. Feeling really sedated actually, can't complain


----------



## hangyourhead

80mg Adderall XR
5mg clonazepam SL
Cannabis
Nicotine
Alcohol


----------



## SirTophamHat

im gonna go with an indica and otc sleep aids. oh and ramen


----------



## I B Profane

Let's see...

~30mg 3MeoPCP taken throughout the course of the night (in doses ranging from 7-10mg at a time, spaced out about the course of a few hours)
An endless amount of weed
Lots of really good beer
2mg etizolam
400mg L Theanine
Cigarettes and vape
Lots of really good food
Lots of water
Little bit of yoga

Gonna exercise this morning. Fun night!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Yuengling, gin & seltzer water, bowl of weed or maybe two


----------



## sean107

Lots of

MDMA
DMT
LSD
Nitrous oxide 
Alcohol 
Cigarettes 
Cannabis flower & wax
Adderall
Valium


----------



## Oxynormal

Subutex 8 mg
Valium 30 mg
Oxazepam 300 mg
Xanax 3 mg
Loprazolam 2 mg
Tramadol 200 mg


----------



## Mmengel89

Well my 115mg of methadone from this morning still active 
I also had 400mg Shot of some fentanyl cut gunpowder tar (IV)
Plus I'm smoking plenty Night Terror OG


----------



## SirTophamHat

.25mg melanotan 2
1mg diazepam
15mg dextromethorphan
25mg doxylamine

1 lucky strike unfiltered cigarette


----------



## hangyourhead

3.5mg alprazolam sub'd 
Vitamin Water Power-C
melatonin
Marlboro Reds


----------



## johnlesliemackie

thought about benso -- i had after all insufflated 0,6 gram of coke and 300 mg of this obscure stimulant called NEIH -- but deciderad to first smoke an immensely potent joint, eat pulled chicken, guacamole, pita bread and a proteinshake. forgot about the bensos and fell asleep within ten minutes, walkinh up feeling fresh (might be cos I'm excited over doping mdma tonight).


----------



## johnlesliemackie

do i dare to take ecstacy 14-16 hours after 250 mg tramadol. i have bensos for safety.

really want to throw the two of the pills (chupa chupa might be the name

I took 1,5 pills of that sort four months ago, and inte was blissfull


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Quick anser needed.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Ok, done


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Went fine. Epically euphoric but i get so chill, just want to stay i bed and listen to music. Took 2,5 in all. Feel great today, slept 14 hrs: smoked a faaat joint, fell asleep 5 minutes later


----------



## I B Profane

On a nice lil benzo buffet...

1mg Alprazolam
1mg Lorazepam
0.25mg Clonazepam
2.5mg Olanzapine (technically a thenodiazepine but meh)
1200mg Gabapentin
Two pills of this really dank stuff called Cerenity. It has PharmaGABA, L-Theanine, 5-HTP, Taurine, Magnesium, Zinc, lots of good stuff to help with sleep.
3 very fat spliffs of indica
Cigarettes

Feeling not too shabby...trying to stay away from alcohol for now so I might make myself a cup of chamomile tea and head off to bed. Long day tomorrow...


----------



## hangyourhead

2mg clonazepam 
IV 125mg crystal d-meth/ 50mg intranasally 
Pabst Blue Ribbon
Chelated Mg
L-theanine
Marlboro Reds

More alcohol and probably some porn to put me to sleep. Oh meth... you fucking sex-drive inducing fucker.


----------



## sean107

About 350mg mdma
Tokes of DMT
1.5mg Xanax
Alcohol
Cigarettes
Cannabis flower & wax


----------



## johnlesliemackie

4 mg xanax
1050 mg tramadol
0,25 gram coke
2 gram hash


----------



## Roosterfl

Try mixture of diphrnhydramine and melatonin. If u need sleep and high drug amount in system you must likely not get much more from doing more. Diphrnhydramine and melatonin puts most to sleep as a sleep sedative would without feeling like crap when you wake


----------



## Roosterfl

Bonch said:


> 10 grams red Sumatra Kratom
> Cold brew coffee
> 25mg diphenhydramine
> Spoonful dried kava root
> Chocolate
> American spirit


Good option less painful interactive ingredients


----------



## Snake_Eyes

3-4 grams  kratom
50mg pregabalin 
2 bowls of vaped weed
1 gram AVB weed capsule
1 beer
1 ounce everclear 
50mg diphenhydramine 
2.5mg melatonin


----------



## hangyourhead

PBR after PBR
2mg clonazepam 
crack cocaine 
potent sativa 
nicotine


----------



## sean107

80mg methamphetamine
0.5mg Xanax
Alcohol
Cannabis wax/flower
Cigarettes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Assorted craft beers from a local brewery (very good)
Yuengling
Good conversation and food. It was a good day/night.


----------



## SirTophamHat

last night was 12.5mg doxylamine, 4mg diazepam with grapefruit juice, and stroke sticks.  

i need to find something other unisom and melatonin, they make waking up harder than it has to be the next day.


----------



## hangyourhead

IV methamphetamine 
IV yellow fentanyl-cut dope 
Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale
L-theanine


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone from this morning 
100Mg diphenhydramine
Bout to spark my 4th joint of night terror 
And a yerba mate


----------



## hangyourhead

75mg liquid methadone from dosing at the clinic this morning 
15mg diazepam subL
~3mg alprazolam subL
IV 60mg yellow fentanyl dope (few hours earlier)
800mg cimetidine (for BZD potentiation)
Bowls of some sativa dominant hybrid of NYC Sour Diesel x ? 

*Neuroprotective, adaptogenic nootropics:*
400mg L-theanine + caffeine for nootropic addition to the d-methamphetamine
600mg bacopa 
300mg chelated Mg
300mg ALA
5mg melatonin 
340mg rhodiola rosea 
Nicotine via Marlboro Reds


----------



## SirTophamHat

marijuana
nicotine
rooibos-based tisane with creatine and honey
multi vit + fish oil (4g DHA + others)
12.5mg doxylamine (1/2 tablet)
2mg valium, almost forgot


----------



## Erikmen

Tonight I will need to take 100 mg of Seroquel. I know that can spoil my Saturday but I really need to sleep.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

So much alcohol.
Suboxone 
Lyrica
Soma
Amphetamine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

10 beers, lots of weed both smoked and vaped.


----------



## ErgicMergic

2g Maeng Da Jong Kong kratom, a few beers, and a bowl of Fire OG


----------



## Blue_Phlame

&& beautiful Celtic music


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Yuengling, Miller High Life, and an ABV edible. Goddamn that edible got me fucking baked. I had to pop another .5mg clonazepam cause I just kept getting higher. Made plenty more too, just maybe a little less next time.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Coke 
Hash
4 mg norflurazepam
(already have 350 mg tramadol in my system)

don't need much more. completely content with everything and i know i'll feel fresh tomorrow, cos this coke is pretty damn pure, so there are no sweats, no anxiety, no high heart rate


----------



## SirTophamHat

12.5mg doxylamine
4mg diazepam

smokin' on an OG derivative and keepin' up with the nicotine headbuzz.  tomorrow i'm gonna visit friends and go out to eat most likely.  my one of my favorite types of day.


----------



## Oxynormal

Sniffed 60mg roxy
Popped 60 mg Oxycontin
Chewed 30 mg Oxycontin
2liters of 10% beer
Sniffed .3 Brown heroin
Popped 60 mg Valium and 1mg loprazolam
Popped 50mg prazepam
Smoked some rollies

Would love a spliffy

Peace y'all


----------



## devilsgospel

Oxynormal said:


> Sniffed 60mg roxy
> Popped 60 mg Oxycontin
> Chewed 30 mg Oxycontin
> 2liters of 10% beer
> Sniffed .3 Brown heroin
> Popped 60 mg Valium and 1mg loprazolam
> Popped 50mg prazepam
> Smoked some rollies
> 
> Would love a spliffy
> 
> Peace y'all



Damn, that'll put you to bed for sure lol. Jealous af 

Heroin (and probably fent) for me mostly


----------



## Erikmen

Seroquel, Nicotine, Caffeine.


----------



## Mmengel89

Besides my morning methadone it's been several fat joints with a big ass glob of hash oil in eachstill awake not from a good stimulant Buzz but because of the retarded 100° plus temps San Francisco has experienced make falling asleep hard it's still like 80's out side ....and that's the "hot"days 
This weather is highly unusual& set a New record breaking the 103 ° for yesterday set in 2000

Its almost impossible for me to feel comfortable to just lay down and drift to sleep instead I toss n turn and pass put for a hour , hour and a half if I'm lucky and once five am rolls thru I'm awake


----------



## Ganja Gremlin

Bong rips and my mod.


----------



## Just one more

Woke up at 9 AM
Took two halved 150mgs wellbutrin, drank two liters of Valentino Rossi energy drink. 
After that the day was usual smoking here and there, while popping xans by 5 blue footballs, and taking my legit pain medication with some tonic
And I finish the day with 20mg of clonazepam in an alcoholic solution administrated P. O.


----------



## Stargazer

-1800mg of Lyrica (detoxing from h)
-Pumpkin Spice coffee
-nicotine


----------



## johnlesliemackie

After weeks of constant stimulant usage (mostly coke), I'm just taking it chill with:

600 mg tramadol (in divided doses, 400 + 100 + 100 mg)
Lots of joints
2 mg alprazolam


----------



## ErgicMergic

3g Green Bali kratom, 2 beers, a 10mg THC edible, couple puffs of a joint, and some In-N-Out while standing in a parking lot next to some firefighters with an old friend, watching the mountains burn at 1am.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

I just ate italian food. Always treat myself with food after a stimulant binge. Donuts, biscuits, thai food, indian food, pizza, italian food, etc. Otherwise I'm on a strict diet.

I also add a light to moderate workout, like strength and conditioning for 25-30 mins. I

Smoked four more joints
0,5 mg alprazolam

Boosting the tramadol pretty well. Feeling really content and just satisfied with everything. Currently enjoying 'The Dunwich Horror' by HP Lovecraft.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Been using Ambien recently, the walrus is fun.


----------



## Mmengel89

Last night I said Fuck it and did a half gram shot of some good tar


----------



## Oxynormal

Railled 60mg roxy
Chewed 30mg oxycontin
50cl beer 7.9%
3 loprazolams
50mg oxazepam
30mg valium

Gonna take a few zannies and zopiclones, might pop a last oxycotton 30


----------



## Pill2Chill

160mg oxy, 
25mg diphenhydramine, 
2mg alprazolam, 
250µg brotizolam &
~30mg amphetamines


----------



## Oxynormal

Railled another 60 mg Roxy
Popped 30oxycontin
300mg oxazepam
Xanax bar aka 2mg

Smoked my only ciggy of the day


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Two Newcastle brown ales, two yuenglings, 30mg mirtazapine


----------



## misplaced energy

Woke at 3am after falling asleep crazy early after a xanax bar. Sniffed a line of speed at 5am. Still classed as nightly? Lol.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Tonight diazepam, clonazepam, and lorazepam mixed is mashing me the fuck up. Wobbling about just typing this. Some of that is probably the opiates I had this morning too.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

am pretty comfy after swigging back a hydroxyzine, promethazine + codeine syrup and toked a bowl of green earlier.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A bunch of beer, 3 lines of decent coke, and a joint to end the night. Overall I had a good time.


----------



## xstayfadedx

When you took 10mg of melatonin a few hours ago and smoked weed, but you still can't sleep


----------



## Parabolan

xstayfadedx said:


> When you took 10mg of melatonin a few hours ago and smoked weed, but you still can't sleep



I know the feeling...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*WOTD: Counter-metabolize*



xstayfadedx said:


> When you took 10mg of melatonin a few hours ago and smoked weed, but you still can't sleep



less is more. Melatonin does not _make_ you sleep in the same way other sleeping pills do - rather helps your body regulate itself to fall asleep naturally. Its a hormone and if you take too much, your body will counter-metabolize it. You're better off with a benzodiazepine or otc diphenhydramine.

I always take 1mg or less.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Blue_Phlame said:


> less is more. Melatonin does not _make_ you sleep in the same way other sleeping pills do - rather helps your body regulate itself to fall asleep naturally. Its a hormone and if you take too much, your body will counter-metabolize it. You're better off with a benzodiazepine or otc diphenhydramine.
> 
> I always take 1mg or less.



I know but I cut them up and still the same effect

Also I take benadryl every night for allergies and still nothing.


----------



## xstayfadedx

gabapentin


----------



## SirTophamHat

3x pint of hard grapefruit cider on top of 5x my normal valium dose

12.5mg doxylamine & 6mg vape juice as garnish

really felt like tickling the gabas. one more day of work before i get a day off to decompress again.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 pints of newcastle brown ale
Miller High Life
Bud Light
Bowl of weed
I think maybe some gin too.


----------



## sean107

2mg Xanax
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## xstayfadedx

Instant release adderall at work and a pot of black coffee to keep it kicking lol

I got done fast as fuck c:


----------



## dapperdandy

My nightly fix is 6 10mg temazepam, 100mg quetiapine, 4 300mg pregabalin and roughly a gram of good skunk half in a blunt or joint and half in my trusty glass bong, 
Puts me to sleep about 75% of the time, some nights I just lay awake in bed listening to audio books enjoying the high.


----------



## Oxynormal

I don't exactly remember... j/k
Can't be arsed to type it all...


----------



## Oxynormal

Night prior i took 180mg nitrazepam and plugged 120mg oxy to sleep after the days debauchery  30mg clotiazepam, 2 mg xanax and 3mg loprazolam.... finally i drifted off to sleep!?????


----------



## SirTophamHat

12.5mg doxylamine, 2mg valium, IPA

the week is just starting...


----------



## PerfectDisguise

30mg mirtazapine. Slept like a baby. (Good sleep)


----------



## 4meSM

3g of kratom
0.5g of some frosty nugs rolled with a bit of tobacco.


----------



## Mmengel89

Another 50mg methadone on top of my 115mg this morning for 165Mg today, and add
2 hits vaped D-methamphetamine
45Mg DXM
100mg promethazine 
Half gram joint of girl scout cookies

Just adding I slept like a heavily sedated baby


----------



## I B Profane

1.25mg Clonazepam
750ml of a nice pinot noir (13.5% ABV)
Two good beers a little earlier
900mg Gabapentin
A few bowls of strong indica
A few Nicorette lozenges

Not too shabby. Currently watching a trippy anime called Space Dandy.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A mac and cheese dish that wasn't very good..
Then five beers to wash it down.


----------



## third_eye_lasik

Couldn't fall asleep with thoughts of work and other stress ringing through my head. Finally gave in and took a nasty unisom and while I did eventually fall asleep now I feel really terrible today.


----------



## Rachella666

Ran a few lines, then fell asleep sitting up in bed


----------



## sean107

30mg-40mg methamphetamine
10-15+/- micrograms LSD
1mg xanax
beers
cannabis flower & wax
cigarettes 
ibuprofen


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 beers
30mg mirtazapine


----------



## Oxynormal

30mg oxy
Noids
125ucg 1p-lsd

Light tonight?

Xx


----------



## SirTophamHat

2x Lagunitas IPA

got the itchies and ran outta antihistamine, damnit.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Lots of beer
1 bowl of weed
Was breaking off parts of an edible too


----------



## johnlesliemackie

One bump of cocaine
One more fat joint (smoked waaay too much the last two days; refill tomorrow)
0,5 mg alprazolam


----------



## johnlesliemackie

used about 0,5 gram cocaine now. satisfied with the quality
Weed (ak47) and hash
0,5 mg alprazolam 
50 mg hydroxizine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Beers on beers at a couple bars. 
Met a girl at the one place, stepped outside to answer a call, and when I came back in she was gone. Man we were hitting it off too...my dumbass should have never answered that call.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I couldn't fall asleep last night, so some time in the middle of the night when I was supposed to be in deep sleep, I took a diphenhydrammamine, walked around a bit, had some water and fell asleep about 45 mins later. So tonight, instead of dealing with insomnia, I had the magic of suboxone give me a long-acting nod. 

But oddly enough, with the suboxone energy, I do get noddy, but less likely to actually fall asleep and stay asleep. Not really my recommendation for sleep aid, good for pain though.

Was gonna open a beer, but figured I don't feel like a 10% russian imperial stout tonight.


----------



## SirTophamHat

If you don't drink the beer, how are you gonna tell us what it tastes like?

Tonight for me will probably be alcohol/marijuana/tea.  Nothing so grand as a RIS though.


----------



## CoatHangerAbortion

Risperidone, some DXM, temazepam and ativan


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

A few beers after a week of not drinking and god does alcohol fucking suck. Can't wait to get my hands on some real drugs


----------



## SirTophamHat

(5/3)mg melatonin
15mg doxylamine on top of 25mg earlier
black (chai) tea - been goin absolute ham on this stuff as of late

also got val in my system from earlier and will prob smoke a nightcap lucky strike b4 passing out.


----------



## CoatHangerAbortion

4 42oz 8.1%alcohol steel reserve beers and 13.8g gabapentin, gonna piss the night away with another 6g gabapentin, 300-600mg Seroquel, 6mg risperidone, and another steel reserve. I want to pull and Agent Smith by time travelling back in time relentlessly after hacking the quantum computer we all live in and raping the entire global population with my copies/clones that biologically disappear as needed.


----------



## Oxynormal

J to get 4hours sleep took 50mg valium, 5mg xanax 6mg loprazolam 180mg oxy ir. 15mg zopiclone/Immovanne


----------



## CoatHangerAbortion

3 42oz 8.1% alcohol steel reserves and 3.5-4ml 1,4-butanediol


----------



## Oxynormal

240mg ocxycotton
60mg ir morphine
One Xanax bar
2 loprazolams
Puffed ab-fubjinaca
 7:45 am already


----------



## SirTophamHat

tea, marijuana, unisom, melatonin.  happy this week is full of good weather and looking forward to this weekend a bunch.


----------



## Ne0

750mg pregabalin and 0,3 booze. Thinking about getting some opioid and moer booze.


----------



## SirTophamHat

lagunitas beer


----------



## Oxynormal

Just  woke up afer 4-ho-met and noids, so had a coffee a splidf and160mg oxycontin , Xanax barr, 40mg valium.


----------



## I B Profane

5.5mg Diclazepam
~0.75mg Clonazolam
0.5mg Clonazepam
1200mg Gabapentin
Weed, and lots of it.

Feeling good. Seems like my benzie tolerance is getting high, I should probably watch that.


----------



## bamos

2mg Clonazepam
1mg Alprazolam
300mg Pregabalin
1 awesome Bloody Mary


----------



## evilbrain

heroin.


----------



## CoatHangerAbortion

2,640mg DXM + 352mg Chlorpheniramine maleate (the latter chemical is an unwanted source of side effects that can be dangerous but has not been harming me)


----------



## RDP89

CoatHangerAbortion said:


> 2,640mg DXM + 352mg Chlorpheniramine maleate (the latter chemical is an unwanted source of side effects that can be dangerous but has not been harming me)



I really hope you didn't actually take 88 triple c pills, people have died off less than that.


----------



## mrgg

dxm make sure dextro is the only ingredient, CAPSULES should be that neway


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Ok, so i've taken 1 mg alprazolam, 10 oxy mg and 3,5 mg clonazepam; i,ve smoked almost 1,5 gram ak47 and 1 gram hash rolled in joints. Shared one gram of fuxkin potent coke with a friend. The cocktail gave me 2 hrs of sleep. 

What should i do. Begin work in 4 hrs; need to catch the train in 3 hrs. 

Take half a gram with me (won't use all; just pixk me ups)
Take 0,5-1 mg clonazepam as needed to reduce paranoia

Sounds reaaonable? (I have more stuff but want to appear normal...)


----------



## cyberius

Smoking half a gram of crackrocks straight pullin' and teleporting into the future

Good shit


----------



## johnlesliemackie

No, this will work. I look worn out, pale and fatigued. But i had a stomach bug this weekend and my colleagues know that.

0,5 mg clonazepam
One fat line of coke
One small bowl ak47

My breakfast. I'm calm and content.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Beer and more beer. Some gin mixed in. I don't manage to sleep for more than a few hours when I'm drunk though, or ever. I hate sleeping but it only gets frustrating when I have to force myself to sleep when I have to work and then I can't. Can't wait to get in to see a psychiatrist for new drugs. Don't know what they'll put me on but my anxiety is too much, I can't deal with chest pains every day.


----------



## I B Profane

1mg Clonazolam
1 or 1.5mg Clonazepam (I honestly can't remember)
2ml 1,4-Butanediol
600mg Gabapentin
50mg DPH (for allergies mostly, but also potentiation)
A few fat bowls of very good weed
Exactly one beer (this is what happens when all the liquor stores close before I get off work)

Feeling good! Probly gonna pop some L-Theanine here shortly too.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Been doing coke and vaping NEIH all day, but now I'm half asleep:
One far joint with hash
One fat joint with just jack the ripper, 10% tobacco
2,5 mg clonazepam
And like 20 mg of NEIH, vaped. It weirdly calming and not tweaky enough to override the sedation from my cocktail

My eyelids are so heavy.

GN!


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Today i've done:

0,5 mg buprenorphine, snorted
300 mg NEIH, vaped
Almost a gram of coke
8 mg norflurazepam
1 mg clonazepam

My nightly fix will be: 
A joint with hash 
1 mg clonazepam
30 mg mirtazapine (prescribed; been out for five days)
75 mg lyrica
20 mg morphine


----------



## Ne0

I B Profane said:


> 1mg Clonazolam
> 1 or 1.5mg Clonazepam (I honestly can't remember)
> 2ml 1,4-Butanediol
> 600mg Gabapentin
> 50mg DPH (for allergies mostly, but also potentiation)
> A few fat bowls of very good weed
> Exactly one beer (this is what happens when all the liquor stores close before I get off work)
> 
> Feeling good! Probly gonna pop some L-Theanine here shortly too.



How does 1,4-Butanediol feel compared to GBL or GHB?


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1 gram dark sticky hash
0,5 mg clonazepam
0,2 gram coke


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Pool, beer, and disappointment


----------



## Ne0

1500mg pregabalin, not really high as using these doasages many weeks already but good take off the opiate wd's.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Been on a stim binge. Recently added:
400!mg tramadol
0,1 g amphetamine
4 mg norflurazepam
Theee joint
200 mg hydroxyzine 

Will fall asleep during ufc, so relaxed and sedatet


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Lots of pool (man it’s fun, kind of addicting), and of course cheap beer plus a Jell-O shot out of a syringe.


----------



## I B Profane

Ne0 said:


> How does 1,4-Butanediol feel compared to GBL or GHB?



Never actually tried GBL or GHB! But from what everyone describes, it's a very similar feeling, in fact I'm fairly certain that 1-4BDO is a prodrug to GHB (as in, its converts into GHB once entering your system). Other heads feel free to correct me on that if I'm wrong, I'm a bit too high/tired to go looking it up myself.

OT:
1mg Clonazolam
2mg Etizolam
0.5mg Clonazepam
1.2g Gabapentin
1 bottle of merlot
2 craft microbrews
2 or 3 bowls of high quality weed
2 fat dabs

Feeling quite splendid if I do say so myself!

EDIT: Added 1 more fat dab. 200mg L-Theanine and 3mg melatonin.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

I B Profane said:


> 5.5mg Diclazepam
> ~0.75mg Clonazolam
> 0.5mg Clonazepam
> 1200mg Gabapentin
> Weed, and lots of it.
> 
> Feeling good. Seems like my benzie tolerance is getting high, I should probably watch that.


How does diclazepam work for you? I’ve been looking into rc benzos and I was wondering how it would work for my anxiety compared to etizolam and clonazolam. I’m already scripted clonazepam too.


----------



## Erikmen

I’ll need Seroquel tonight- although I prefer not to. I don’t know how people like this. It makes me so drowsy and lethargic, and it seems to last forever.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1 mg alprazolam
35 mg oxy
A couple of bong hits
150 mg pregabalin
0,1 gram amphetamine

Gonna do some errands then get some sleep


----------



## sean107

1mg Clonazepam
0.1g methamphetamine, or so
Cannabis flower
Beer
Cigarettes
15mg Adderall IR

Probably more alcohol, Clonazepam and possibly cocaine later on.


----------



## CousinCocaine

A pinch of Super Sour Diesel (just enough to get mildly stoned) 
a joint of reg
A little hash
30mg temazepam 
1mg Klonopin 
and about 200-400mg tramadol hcl


----------



## ObieWan

A pint of bourbon
.5mg of alprazolam
50 mg of trazadone
1-12oz IPA


I still wake up at 3 or 4am and can't sleep.  Sleep deprivation is worse than withdrawals. Well, almost.


----------



## Oxynormal

I been through withdrawal that went hand in hand with sleep deprivation... horrible


----------



## cannablissss

I smoked a blunt earlier today and then being bored and going through some stress, I took 4mg of Klonopin and a nice cigarette.. I am relaxed as hell. Having no tolerance to it makes it even better.


----------



## bamos

the usual....
2mg Clonazepam
0.40mg Flunitralozam
20mg Zolpidem
10mg Hydromorphone IN
feckin tolerance!! 

/edit: havin a nice body high, very warm and relaxed, kinda comfy - though havin these light Zolpidem mind flashes - which are not annoying at all, some funny, some weird.

added: 6mg Hydromorphone IN and 300mg Pregabalin - hoping that the HM will extend the warmth and the PG the cozy, relaxed / comfy feeling.

/edit2: Oddly, I'm not feeling very tired yet... hope 1mg Clonazolam will fix this. 

*Good night everyone. Sleep well!*


----------



## bamos

yesterday... my goodness...
0.125mg Triazolam IN
0,25mg Triazolam
10mg Zolpidem
10mg Hydromorphone IN

slept like a rock and didn't move the whole night. limbs hurt!!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Yuengling
Couple one hitters of weed plus a blunt
One and a half cups of coffee 
A cigarette


----------



## Mmengel89

Last night was 
Cannabis 
1.5Mg clonazepam
12.5mg doxylamine
On top my residual morning methadone


----------



## SirTophamHat

plenty of spliffs, chai tea, melatonin


----------



## PerfectDisguise

chamomile tea, 350mg soma, and 15mg mirtazapine.


----------



## Tubbs

six day meth binge usually. sometimes longer, then straight to bed


----------



## xstayfadedx

Smoked blunts all night

Went to a throwback rave on Saturday
Did some drugs there but dipped early

Went home to finish the coke, nitrous, and pop the Rolex crown pressies I got for my boyfriend and me.  Omg, those were fucking amazing and so clean


----------



## SirTophamHat

my 5th spliff of the day and 500mg magnesium.

i'm averaging 5-6 smokes daily and i'm gonna run out way before schedule at this rate.  fuck fuck fuck i'm a weed glutton.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Codeine, benadryl, zofran and promethazine. 

Goddamn, I'm way too sensitive to opiate nausea. And it's a weak opiate even. Fuck.


----------



## Pill2Chill

480mg oxy, 50mg clorazepate, 4mg xanax & 50mg hydroxyzine. Hiiigh


----------



## bamos

Pill2Chill said:


> 480mg oxy, 50mg clorazepate, 4mg xanax & 50mg hydroxyzine. Hiiigh



Nice combo! A lot of Oxy though 

OT: 80mg Oxycodone, 2.5mg Clonazepam, 0.5mg Flunitrazolam, 0,5mg Triazolam


----------



## Pill2Chill

How is flunitrazolam? Sounds good tbh. Might be worth ordering  I don't really order benzos online anymore since I have good amounts of 4 of them. But that one intrigues me.

Ot; just 160mg oxy atm. Gonna add hydroxyzine, Pregabalin and I don't know which benzo yet.

Edit: added 50mg hydroxyzine, 300mg Pregabalin, 12mg bromazepam and 2mg alprazolam. Should be good. ;D
Edit2: forgot, also 250mg phenibut for shits 'n giggles.


----------



## bamos

Pill2Chill said:


> How is flunitrazolam? Sounds good tbh. Might be worth ordering  I don't really order benzos online anymore since I have good amounts of 4 of them. But that one intrigues me.
> 
> Ot; just 160mg oxy atm. Gonna add hydroxyzine, Pregabalin and I don't know which benzo yet.
> 
> Edit: added 50mg hydroxyzine, 300mg Pregabalin, 12mg bromazepam and 2mg alprazolam. Should be good. ;D
> Edit2: forgot, also 250mg phenibut for shits 'n giggles.



Regarding Flunitrazolam, I thought it'd be way more hypnotic, though I'm happy it isn't. IME it's more of a sedating / relaxing benzo with a short half-life. For me it works very well for potentiating opioids and enjoying a movie... feeling really comfy. I'm not a salesman, but I also wouldn't advise not to try it. :D Well, at least it seems to work for me.


----------



## myfriendmorrissey

2 pints of beer
.2 cocaine
2mg Alprazolam
6g Red Hulu Kapuas kratom
2g Northern Lights
50mg Benadryl
25mg trazadone

Just chillin with session 4 of the Simpsons with my girl til we pass out


----------



## Ne0

Fuck yeah GBL! lots of gbl


----------



## myfriendmorrissey

im jealous dawg, it's one of the only classics i haven't tried.


----------



## Ne0

myfriendmorrissey said:


> im jealous dawg, it's one of the only classics i haven't tried.



Yes it's rare drug for me too, best of the gaba-drugs. I'm dosing every 15 min, it might be the shortest acting drug I've ever done, aside from cigarettes.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Topping a great day off with:

Two fat joints (probably used 1 gram or more), smoked one
0,5 mg flunitrazepam
1,25 mg fluclotizolam (a couple of hours ago tho)

Speculated whether the hash from my new source was sativa or indica, and i’m pretty sure it’s sativa. Nice head buzz, mild euphoria (could be the synergy between the hash and the flunitrazepam), feel creative, which is enhanced by the residual stimulation from earlier stim use


----------



## PerfectDisguise

3 24oz beers.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Way too much beer, two shots of whiskey (someone bought them, don’t know why I requested it). Hungover as fuck today, questioning last nights decisions.


----------



## myfriendmorrissey

bth, kratom and lots of kush put me in a fucking fantastic mood.


----------



## bamos

8mg Hydromorphone IN
0.25mg Flunitrazolam
0.5mg Clonazolam
2.5mg Lorazepam
unfortunately, not really tired yet and out of Triazolam. Damn, this stuff rocked 
guess I'm going to add 5mg Zolpidem IN.... seems to fit best to this combo and should do the trick! :D


----------



## Ne0

4800mg gabapentin, 3mg alprazolam and 150mg DXM. I've read its good combo, so going to report back.


----------



## 4meSM

4.8g of kratom and a couple of spliffs.


----------



## Pill2Chill

160mg Methadone and 50mg clorazepate. The amps have worn off it appears. I'm absolutely smashed  because of my recent tolerance break. And 50mg clorazepate is quite potent too. It's literally the ONLY benzo I've ever found where 1 pill is plenty even for me. I don't get the same level of relief from like 8ish mg xanax than I do from 1 single 50mg clorazepate. Also I only need one of these every 2-3 days for it to be effective enough which is bonkers to me. 

If I take one daily, I end up sleeping far far more than I'd ever want to. It's really one of the best benzos I have ever gotten. And I'm prescribed 2 daily lol. So stockpiling these shouldn't take too long. (+ 2 xanax bars and 1 brotizolam daily, which I also never take when I've taken my clorazepate). I  this one.


----------



## nznity

3 ampoules of 20mg/ml of pure pharma morphine did all three at once with a 5ml syring, i just changed the needle for a smaller one. Oh what a lovely rush that was 99% pure morphine plus a 2mg klonopin, im in heaven =)


----------



## johnlesliemackie

30 mg morphine, plugged (on top of earlier doses still active or lingering)
0,5 mg fluclotizolam (3 mg in total today)
30 mg mirtazapine
300 mg chelated magnesium
200 mg theanine
2 grams morrocan hash, smoked in blunts, joints and bong

Zzzzleerpy, drowsy


----------



## XdimirXrageX

for me it's really light, like a bowl of indica weed will just put me right out and have me wake up feeling like a million bucks


----------



## bamos

had this combo yesterday night:
80mg Oxycodone
500mg Phenibut
500mcg Clonazolam
125mcg Flunitrazolam
250mcg Triazolam nasal
it was a relaxed night and pretty good sleep


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Ugh, the day after using too much of a serotonergic stimulant is horrible. Been taking 3 x 1,25 mg fluclotizolam spread out according to duration. Took the last (for today; saving the rest for later) one hour ago; i’ve also smoked about 1,5 gram of some pretty good hash, two joints and bong hit after bong hit, and drank two 5 % ABV lagers two hours ago. I’m in a pretty good mood tbh. Relaxed and stoned as fuck. Will sleep hard tonight.


----------



## Pill2Chill

80mg methadone, 20mg diazepam, also had around 50mg amphetamines like 10 hrs ago. I think I'll add 50mg hydroxyzine and maybe I'll go for the full 160mg done today. First Imma let my hydroxyzine kick in.

Edit: also, smoking a spliff of 'pineapple haze'. With 6 months break it's quite strong. :D


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Clonazepam, alprazolam, and pregabalin to help me sleep and comedown smooth after all the amphetamine I've been doing.


----------



## whynaught

went to the bar to drink.  came home bored.  took 4mg lorazepam

that shit does nothing for me :/


----------



## bamos

whynaught said:


> went to the bar to drink.  came home bored.  took 4mg lorazepam
> 
> that shit does nothing for me :/



IME Lorazepam works well as an anxiolytic for e.g. withdrawal anxiety, but not as a hypnotic benzo. IMO alc + benzos is one of the worst combos... just my 2 cents 

/edit: What about Zolpidem, would this work?


----------



## 4meSM

Last night it was kratom, a spliff and about 0.5mg of melatonin. 
Woke up about 2 times during the night due to the crazy dreams but despite that, I woke up early in the morning feeling really fresh and positive. I normally wake up tired and have a really hard time getting up (been like that for the last few months) but holy shit I didn't expect that from just 0.5mg of melatonin. The difference was pretty extreme, otherwise I wouldn't bother sharing it.


----------



## Pill2Chill

bamos said:


> IME Lorazepam works well as an anxiolytic for e.g. withdrawal anxiety, but not as a hypnotic benzo. IMO alc + benzos is one of the worst combos... just my 2 cents
> 
> /edit: What about Zolpidem, would this work?





Spoiler: Alcohol and benzo combo IME



A moderate dose benzos plus like 2 beers is a pretty fun combination IME. But I always take my benzo(s) first, and don't drink anything stronger than beer to avoid pushing it too far, which so far has always worked out. I'm not a big fan of alcohol either way, but with some benzo(s) first you don't need to drink as much to get that pleasant alcohol buzz, which you are far more likely to go past when only drinking. Good judgement goes out the window before you feel good from just alcohol. With benzos in my system it never gets that far for some reason.. I also never get a hangover this way and it looses up inhibitions pretty well; more than just benzos, & far less than when blackout drunk or close to it. 

I much prefer it over drinking on its own. But I usually only drink when in company with other folks who drink, or like me, only do so when in social settings & the others are joining too. I'll always have a benzo in my system and/or on me if I'm meeting people for a social occasion where alcohol may or may not be involved. Also I usually take more benzos with me if they know about my use and/or some or all of em also use benzos, incase a friend asks me for it (if someone I barely or don't know and haven't gotten to know the person yet I'll say I ran out, then if a friend asks 1min later I'm like sure, I don't really care bout the random - though I might offer one to that person later on if he or she grows on me). :D 

Friends have to ask tho, I will not offer, I don't like to push anything addictive on ppl I care about. Also, before anyone can have any, I always ask a few quick questions like if they have any benzo tolerance, if so how much. I also ask how many drinks they've had. And I don't give them anything if I'm not comfortable with it. Anyway I much prefer benzos and alcohol to alcohol alone. Or even to benzos alone (dull). But I don't drink by myself, I don't like it. 

Too much of either one and the combo sucks though Blackouts can happen or you can get dizzy. Maybe even puke. Or you might start acting like a dick, either by actually behaving dick-ish (being an asshole) or by making a dick out of urself by acting idiotic (making an ass outta urself). Or if you're really reckless have a potentially fatal OD. So tread carefully when combining these.





Spoiler: My experience with lorazepam



To me Lorazepam is a great anxiolytic _*and*_ hypnotic benzo for me. Works well for both, better than the 'real' hypnotic lormetazepam (IMO) or the 'real' and oh so loved anxiolytic alprazolam. But that's my experience with it. I knw the efficacy of lorazepam varies greatly from person to person.



OT: My nighty fix last night was oxy, diazepam, clorazepate and weed.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

A screwdriver (vodka and orange juice), tall boys of shitty beer/ mix drinks, more beer, 2 lines of coke


----------



## bamos

500mcg Clonazolam
125mcg Flunitrazolam
125mcg Triazolam IN
12mg Bromazepam
10mg Hydromorphone IN
1,2g Ashwagandha

...and if this won't knock me out if've got a secret weapon (Brotizolam) in my nightstand :D - though I really hope I don't need it.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

900 mg ksm-66/ashwagandha (love you for this bamos)
0,5 mg flualprazolam 
half a joint, rolled with maybe 0,4 g hash
hash coffee (melted 1 gram hash in butter and added to a small cup of coffee)
50 mg hydroxizine 
30 mg mirtazapine

yeah, i will probably wake up way too late tomorrow. Looking forward to it


----------



## tremours

vodka, i love buying a fith for less than $5


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,5 mg flualprazolam
900 mg ashwagandha
75 mg hydroxizine
0,5 gram hash, as edible, namely hash yogurt 
0,5 gram hash smoked in bong and rolled in joints


----------



## cannablissss

Royal OG and a simple 10mg of hydrocodone for the first time in months. I am happy ?


----------



## bamos

johnlesliemackie said:


> 900 mg ashwagandha



It's really good stuff isn't it? Today I tried a higher dosage (> 3.5g) which clearly isn't necessary. No superb or much better effect. 1.2g BID kinda seems to be perfect dosage for me - so I'll stay with it.

OT: 80mg Oxycodone, 250mcg Triazolam IN, 250mcg Flunitrazolam and a Chamomile Tea.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

I actually took a mega-dose of 2,1 g this morning, after a stim binge. Took it after felt the 1 mg flualprazolam kick in, and later i felt careless but calm and relaxed. Maybe the gaba mimetic properties and its potent cortisol reduction on mega doses, especially when combined with a potent benzo (and orange haze  gone now though), reduces a lot of the mental and physical fatique followed by a period of stress. I don’t know but i’ve had a great day. Must say the flualp is a godsent though.

20 mg oral morphine
0,75 mg flualprazolam
100 mg hydroxizine 
30 mg mirtazapine
probably smoked a gram of morrocan hash, in bong and pipe

blurry vision. Nite friends!


----------



## SirTophamHat

1g phenibut
2mg diazepam
12.5mg doxylamine succinate
2mg melatonin
a spliff
black tea with honey & milk


----------



## Pill2Chill

My latest nightly fix was 240mg methadone, 12mg bromazepam and a spliff. That was a good spliff!


----------



## Rexeh

- 100 mg of Morphine IR oral
 - 25 mg's of Amytryptilline (sp?) oral
 - a few restless legs pills to help combat my opiate withdrawals of the 28th December, anyone know of which pills I am talking? they work wonders but are usually prescribed as an anti-parkinson medication, any dangers in taking them regurally? they are a greenish color and are small four-sided pills which you can break in half, they really work wonders for RLS! 

  --  Peace o/


----------



## Pill2Chill

Maybe clonidine? Otherwise perhaps pregabalin/lyrica, or Pregabalin's little brother gabapentin/neurontin?


----------



## SirTophamHat

2mg valium
500mg magnesium
25mg doxylamine succinate
spliffs

i might *MIGHT* get lucky soon and come into a hook.  We will have to see.


----------



## Speed King

Hello all. I am in a weird mood.  railed 20 mg Ambien Parachuted 40 mg of Dexedrine took 60 mg of psudoephedrine   We'll see how I feel in 45 minutes


----------



## SirTophamHat

.5mg clonazepam
10mg thc honey stick
spliffs
WL Weller bourbon

holdin off on anything else for tonight.


----------



## Yuki117

Tonight is:
60mg roxicodone
6mg klonopin
2.4g gabapentin
50mg seroquel
100mg trazadone

Not at the same time of coarse, and i'm nodding out.


----------



## SirTophamHat

3/5th 25mg unisom pill
1/8th 5mg melatonin pill
500mg magnesium oxide
2mg valium
1 teaball white peony + 1 teabag black chai combined (l-theanine, EGCG)
a spliff

PEACE OUT


----------



## tyler5

135mg/ml methadone
8mg rivotril (clonazepam)

0.25mg halcion (triazolam)
0.25mg lendormin (brotizolam)

2x15mg dormicum (midazolam)

0.3g of A+ bud (Green Crack, lol thats the actual strain name. the-he.)


----------



## SirTophamHat

500mg magnesium
30mg dextromethorphan
25mg unisom
2mg melatonin
2mg valium

maybe a beer
definitely a spliff

3/4

same as above, minus the valium.  great stack imo

3/5

dextromethorphan/unisom/melatonin/magnesium/white tea/spliff.


----------



## bamos

*Wish y'all a great weekend!*

OT:
60mg Oxycodone IR
14mg Hydromorphone intranasal
250 mcg Triazolam
12mg Bromazepam
3mg Clonazepam
25mg Diphenhydramine
CBD Oil, Turmeric Extract, Magnesium


----------



## g-drug

drank some modelo & yuengling tonight

time to move on up


----------



## Speed King

Valium, Ambien , Promethazine, Lyrica  and cannabis. The promethazine helps but I think it has some shitty side effects the next day. 

I think I had 400 mg of skelaxin. I forgot.

I think the Lyrica blocks the benzodiazepine or overpowers it if taken at the wrong time.

Heavy dose not needed..

Oh yeah;

40-60 mg Valum
400 mg Skelakin
350-? Lyrica
25-50mg promethazine
1g + Strawberry Kush

Tonight I am lowering that.


----------



## LandsUnknown

Just beer/black cherry Mike's Hard. I got a 16 ounce can of the 8% Mike's Hard, this beer called Baby Horse that's like 9.5% plus a 24 ounce Icehouse. Plus, I'll be taking my usual dose of 15 milligrams of melatonin later.  I also took 10 milligrams of crushed adderall XR at like 7:15 for some work related stuff after I took 20 mg IR at like 2:30.  Hopefully, my last dose doesn't interfere with my sleep too badly.


----------



## SirTophamHat

beer, tea, & the typical sleep aids (dxm, magnesium, melatonin, doxylamine succinate)

today was a good day.  slowly moving in the right direction


----------



## Drug vet

Hoping tomorrow will be better and hoping I don?t have to see my worst enemy... boredom


----------



## SharedHalucination

Benzo if none is present then alcohol and cannabis. If thats not an option benydryl. Those dont have me snoozing I just do some sort of standard exercise till I feel like fuck this give me bed.


----------



## devilsgospel

Melatonin, ashwaganda, valerian, GABA, chamomile tea, Seroquel.

Still can't sleep.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Tonight I'll be snorting about 30mg Oxymorphone and probably around 15-20mg of Oxycodone.  Then I'll crack an ice cold beer.  Should set me up pretty well.


----------



## Tryptamino

6g Ganesh (Elephant and Red Maeng Da), 9g Gold Bali, and weeeeds.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Good old booze to sleep while I was still speeding a bit.


----------



## devilsgospel

Tryptamino said:


> 6g Ganesh (Elephant and Red Maeng Da), 9g Gold Bali, and weeeeds.



Hey I have some Ganesh arriving here today, how do you like it???


----------



## richardj

I have delayed sleep phase disorder and sleep at random times. I'm freelance though, and my deadlines are always 9AM. And I'm a procrastinator, so I always work at the last minute. So if I have 5 hours of work, I wake up at 4AM, and usually go back to sleep again at 9.

I've been using alprazolam for sleep for a couple of years, cycling it with melatonin and sometimes diphenhydramine, which seems to have stopped working recently... Luckily I have maintained the same alprazolam dose (0.25-50) and am always able to take breaks.


----------



## SirTophamHat

dxm/doxylamine succinate/melatonin/magnesium

beer + spliff on top.

running low on valium, out of health insurance, it sux. time to beg the state for help again


----------



## PerfectDisguise

7 or 8 beers and a shot of tequila. I had a good time, but I can't seem to shake this hangover.


----------



## cannablissss

Bud, resin, 2mg of Clonazepam, 10mg of Oxycodone and 10mg of Hydrocodone. What a night.


----------



## bamos

250mcg Triazolam, 2mg Clonazepam, 80mg Oxycodone, 8mg Hydromorphone


----------



## Chris42393

I absolutely LOVE a good Opiate. Hydrocodone, Morphine, Kratom (even though its not technically a opiate) etc, etc. I have a "ritual" every night. At 8pm i take whatever opiate i have that night/or want to take and enjoy the amazing warmth of it (nothing is better then that warm blanket feeling imo). I just sit back and relax after a hard days work. I cant drink beer because i have a history of epilepsy and it triggers my seizures. You know how people come home and have a beer? I come home and pop a couple pills or IV some morphine. After working anywhere from 24-48 hours STRAIGHT, i need something to "calm" me down and opiates are the perfect thing for me. They are like heaven on earth.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

75 mg codeine 4 mg lopermine both crushed and dissolved(mostly) for instant release top on a few bowls of lemon haze I got half hour ago at 4 am and u got yaself won banging tingalingding fam


----------



## SirTophamHat

beer

12.5mg unisom
2mg melatonin
500mg magnesium
30mg dextromethorphan
a cigarette

got a work shift tomorrow that's gonna be full of reading and waiting around, not excited about it yet also not dreading it.  hopefully i'll be able to grab a cheeseburger or fried chicken sandwich when it's all done.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Swig of vodka, a beer, and a tallboy of Rolling Rock. Then I had a cup of coffee later on.


----------



## Speed King

IR Dexedrine 
Later pregabalin then diazepam.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

60 mg codeine and a bong hit playing my ps3 and it just froze but I cba to get out of bed and restart it I will when I go for another bong rip


----------



## cannablissss

Lemon Haze, and 30mg of morphine. I don't think anyone can comprehend the amount of happiness i'm feeling right now. I haven't had morphine in years.


----------



## Speed King

cannablissss said:


> Lemon Haze, and 30mg of morphine. I don't think anyone can comprehend the amount of happiness i'm feeling right now. I haven't had morphine in years.



Cannabis for Cannablissss !

I had a physician tell me that cannabis and opiates can be a 1+1= 5 kind of ...

That lemon sounds tasty.


----------



## weekend addiction

Damn I cant edit my post.

Another tbsp of bali
Mountain dew 
L-theanine
3000mg cvs brand valerien root
Makla el kantar (traditional North African chew)


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg diazepam and 0.5mg clonazepam to come down off the dexamph.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Beer, couple shots, a dab, and multiple bubbler hits.


----------



## cannablissss

45mg of IR morphine. Not sure if I want to go ahead and take the other 15mg or not yet.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Just a little 0.5mg clonazepam to chill me out after work and squeeze the last out of this DHC high.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

1mg clonazepam and booze for the Friday night!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Many beers and a shot of vodka. Nothing new here. Although I did get a pretty good buzz so I can't complain. It can be hard to break through my anhedonia sometimes.


----------



## cannablissss

My nightly fix started off with .75g of coke, now I'm waiting a bit to end it with 60mg of morphine and a nice bowl of G13.


----------



## weekend addiction

nyquil and a double dose of robitussin dm.  
Lots of kratom all day long prolly 30gs today.
200mg l theanine
2 grams of phenibut
2700mg valerien root

Bout to pop some quill and sleep pretty soon.


----------



## bindingaffinity

One bourbon and several weed.


----------



## SirTophamHat

45mg dxm. a little melatonin, unisom.  magnesium.  plenty of marijuana.


----------



## simco

I just got one of those Pax Era vaporizers and some very nice hash oil cartridges for it.  I'm usually a pretty old-fashioned stoner, but I gotta say, this little kit has been great for the last few evenings.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Beer, lots of vodka, and a gravity bong hit.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Snort some Opana and Oxycodone.  Then crack open a nice cold beer and that should do me up just right me thinks!


----------



## envoy

that loud loud. it quickly becomes a habit but oh oh oh oh[said in a poker face song manner] do i sleep so gutentag [pardon my german]


----------



## Speed King

Fioricet, Valium and herb.


----------



## tanlinesfeelfine

Few fat lines of fentadope and a nice bowl of weed out the bong. My girlfriends laying in bed waiting for me and I've been in the bathroom for ten minutes already if not fifteen trying to piss. I'm pretty darn high.


----------



## Tramdream

150mg tramadol
Dip of Copenhagen long cut wintergreen
50mg tramadol (1hr later) dosing
1 beer


----------



## xstayfadedx

1mg of clonazepam

I am prescribed 1mg times 3 a day

Which is 90 mgs a month

I am totally going to be fucked getting off this, yay me %)

The only medication I'm on right now but actually need it and don't even feel anything from it.  Nor do I do any other substances.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

270 mg of codeine bong hits of bone dry amnesia and Pokemon anime with my girl!!


----------



## SadLobbyist

15mg 3-HO-PCP,
4g Kratom, 
Wine
(and podcasts for company) 

Wishing I had bud. Ah, well....


----------



## SweetiePie0824

50 mgs of Norco, 2 mgs of xanax, some pot and a nice cold beverage ?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

0.5mg clonazepam and weed.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Codeine - 75mg 

Cannabis - not much a 2 or 3 bong hits I've still got one loaded from half an hour ago

The first time I successfully plugged codeine(before I wasn't going deep enough and it was leaking out after I pulled it I'm probably gonna plug the rest to as I have to make it last it was defo more enjoyable than oral probably because it was the first time I had properly plugged.

I'm still quite high now 3-5 hours later

Unfortunately I had a bit of a buzz kill as I had to get up from bed when I realized I couldn't remember where I put my codeine tablets and then couldn't find them for 20 minutes when finally after lifting many tables and going under my bed looking through the same draws and places at least 3 times I finally found them in my trash I was pissed at myself I have done it before but mainly i was pissed of having killed the buzz now i have got dressed and sitting in my old comfy family arm chair in my bedroom the buzz has returned plus I'm gonna have a bong hit after I finish writing this just wanted to share my nighttime shananigans.

Oh also I made a thread that you opiate users will probably be able to mingle in really well it's basically me asking how do people get the most out of their opiate highs like what are their rituals an comforts etc i think it could be a really interesting and informing thread.

Sorry for the long post sort of babbled on their bye guys.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I actually managed to get to sleep with only CBD last night, impressed with that been having to use benzos for the past few nights.


----------



## Jabberwocky

50mg trazadone 
20mg pharma-THC
1 underwhelming orgasm

Very pleased I was able to fall asleep without massive amounts of melatonin last night.


----------



## 4meSM

Lots of spliffs shared between a few friends
Whisky on the rocks 
~6g of kratom
Many hits of CBD (vaporized).


----------



## weekend addiction

Bigass cup of black tea
Piece of nicorette
50mg seroquel and 25mg of doxylamine next

Sleepimg in hospital with my girl. Hope these ducking docs get in soon so I can sleep.


----------



## SirTophamHat

30mg dxm, 500mg magnesium, 12.5mg doxylamine succinate, enough alcohol to qualify as a "binge drinking" episode (by the way it's not much), and marijuana.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Weed, kratom, this thing called "Indian Warrior" which is a herb I was sceptical about but does legit have muscle relaxant properties, temazepam, codeine, oxycodone, and a bit to drink.


----------



## SirTophamHat

tons of alcohol and a cigarette.

i get my diazepam script renewed for the first time in a year next week, thank fuck.


----------



## envoy

it used to be benadryl to help me sleep then it turned into alcohol.


----------



## bamos

25mg Diphenhydramine
350mg Magnesium
60mg Oxycodone IR
0.125mg Triazolam
1.5mg Alprazolam


----------



## marley is good

molly > cocktails


----------



## Speed King

So far:

8 Fioricet ( 400 mg butalbital, 
320 mg caffeine and 2,600 mg of APAP

20 mg diazepam 

200 mg topamax ( usually dislike but 
pairs well with Fioricet )

That?s to start!


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 hour phone convo with my prime link on the east coast
absurd amounts alcohol
music


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ambien. I like a little visit from the walrus before bedtime.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

DHC and kratom and etizolam.

Guessing I won't be shitting tomorrow lol.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Threw some ketamine on top of the above, felt fucking amazing. Ketamine and opioids is lush mate.


----------



## tremours

nothing unsual drinking beer and smoking. i cant belive i didnt notice the 12 pack i bought was only 5 percnt instead of 8. though i only have myslef to blame for not paying attention.


----------



## Tubbs

About 30mgs oxycodone... zero tolerance is a blessing.


----------



## SirTophamHat

magnesium, melatonin, and a pounder of natty light


----------



## aihfl

500 ml wine
1mg Ativan
900mg gabapentin
15mg remeron
40mg propranolol

Still only got minimal sleep


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Approx 1200 mg of codeine over the last two days it's started to fade since I had an argument with a relative and I now feel restless and finding it hard to slip back into my groove ugh..


----------



## SirTophamHat

30mg dextromethorphan, 50mg hydroxyzine, some beer

I really miss marijuana, despite all the good my T break is doing me.  I was abusing it as much as possible for a very long time before this month.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Just some lovely kratom, but I'd taken Valium earlier in the day so that was still in my system I'm sure.


----------



## aihfl

200 mL vodka
2 mg Ativan
75 mg Benadryl
75 mg doxepin
15 mg Remeron
20 mg propranolol


----------



## SirTophamHat

30mg robitussin
25mg vistaril
~2mg melatonin

been drinkin beer all day.


----------



## Tubbs

Jack and cokes tonight, using vanilla coke for flavor.


----------



## 4meSM

Vodka, energy drinks and spliffs. Pretty fun night in a small beach town in central america


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Cannabis I've got so much codeine in my system it will last me until tomorrow afternoon and I'll just be smoking bong you guys want a catchy song? (https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qSG__nUiA5I)


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Well just been chemist I went to early and only 1\4 chemists were open which was problematic but I don't care after getting some fresh air and a couple 1 skins I actually feel buzzing again and I ain't bad any codeine since yesterday when I posted I did do a bit of a binge though at least tomorrow I can just buy another pack from the chemist across the road which is cheaper than the pharmacies open today hope everyone's enjoying the weather!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

More ket. Fucking love ket. Watch music videos all wonky until you feel tired enough to sleep. Lovely experience.


----------



## aihfl

900mg gabapentin
15mg mirtazapine
10mg Ambien
1mg Ativan

Lights. Fucking. Out.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Lots of alcohol + antihistamine (hydroxyzine)

Been a rougher day than the average.  With some luck I'll make it out to the other side


----------



## bamos

25mg Promethazine
10mg Hydromorphone
1mg Alprazolam
9mg Bromazepam 
10mg Zolpidem


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Back in the day and i mean a good 2-3 years back it use to be a good dose of 200mg dopaquel and 10mg diazepam.

But now lately it's a combo of benzo's, gabapentin and tramadol.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg Ambien just to help me get to sleep, nothing recreational.


----------



## GQ_chill

10-15mg Oxycodone - sub Fentanyl 25mcg/hr patch, Dextromethorphan 120mg, Multivitamin, Fish Oil, 10-15mg Melatonin, Xanax .5mg if available.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Yeah my night time dose for beddie bye time is still currently alzam, flurazepam, tramadol and gabapenetin. Tho even this combo only gives me a good 4-6 hrs of proper sleep. But that is a lot more then usually so i cant really complain


----------



## sub21lime

I feel asleep just before i could hit post reply. So last night i had in order~

15mgs Dxm
6.5mgs Doxilamine
70mgs methadone
About 1/2 gram Jager BHO smoked out of dab bong
1/4 g random bho put onto a bowl of a high cbd strain nug.
Bout a gram of high cbd/low thc bud and the same in pineapple diesel(high thc) all spread throughout the nite. 
Then to top it off i ate some Chocolate Fudge edible (Cbd,Thc) then couple hours later
62.5mg diphenhydramine to finish me off for the night.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just the xanax and dabs, probably might take more xanax to unwind more if needed but I'm at a comfy place


----------



## Effect

Last night's menu was short, but sweet and great for pre-sleep relaxation;

1mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud
24oz can 8% abv
Cigs (never usually list, but had more than usual last night for whatever reason)

Just chilled, ate Mac n Cheese and watched TV.


----------



## sub21lime

6.5mgs doxilamine
15mgs dxm 
3mgs liquid lorazepam ( this was a special, unexpected treat from my roommate. Just found out he had a bottle and had him give me some.)
Dabs and dank nugs 
Cbd fudge
Holy basil extract  
Marb black ciggerates
Think thats it. Im definitely sleepy enough to pass out. Night y'all


----------



## Howsway

Forever an insomniac #teamnosleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Can’t sleep sober.  Can’t sleep high.  Nothing changes. 

Had a milligram of alprazolam earlier.  Was nice to have sleep but woke up feeling like shit.  Doesn’t seem to blunt the nightmares.  

Woke up and had a few dabs and feel better.  Pretty baked. Might eat well. 

Going to try to get more sleep later today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Howsway said:


> Forever an insomniac #teamnosleep


That’s it!

I love being a night owl but it’s so lonely at this hour of the night.

I don’t even need stimulants to do this and I probably need real sleep meds like they used to prescribe.  Stuck in a country with no civil rights really sucks.


----------



## Howsway

Captain.Heroin said:


> That’s it!
> 
> I love being a night owl but it’s so lonely at this hour of the night.
> 
> I don’t even need stimulants to do this and I probably need real sleep meds like they used to prescribe.  Stuck in a country with no civil rights really sucks.



I love it too something about the silence but it’s definite been a lonely few hours. Bittersweet I guess. What country are you in??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Howsway said:


> I love it too something about the silence but it’s definite been a lonely few hours. Bittersweet I guess. What country are you in??



My location tag is accurate enough for the United States



> Life has no meaning, yet I keep searching...
> 
> No hope, no light... only death



I really like the silence in a huge city in the middle of the night.  If you don't see the similarity of nearly all other humans at that point and that you're unique/exceptional it'll probably never get across.  I'm glad I get it, a lot of other night owls get it too.  

Couldn't sleep.  Tried.  Lied down and did absolutely nothing but stare at ceiling.  Ugh.  Will have to sleep in the day in a bit.


----------



## Howsway

Captain.Heroin said:


> My location tag is accurate enough for the United States



LOLLL I was thinking of a third world country when you said no civil rights buttt jk who am I kidding, it’s 2019 and the U.S. is damn near a third world country at this point. Especially in terms of human rights and equal opportunities.

I’m just going to be naive and hold on to hope and let fate do the rest haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The civil rights movement died with MLK Jr. sadly.  Some might go so far as to argue America is already a white ethno-state, especially if you look at local, state, federal gov't involvement to prevent racial equality in a number of cases.  Assuming we did at one point or have now reached racial equality, which I theorize is less relevant now than LGBT/female rights in modern society (this might be a local/state phenomena for my area), it's also safe to assume the train stopped there.  The last human right we are fighting for is the right to die.  The right to use drugs, etc. is not available to us and for poor reasons.  State governments are drooling over the concept of rolling back abortion rights (my eye twitches as I type that; disgusting fucking stuck in the 1900's red states...), etc. 

When they scheduled LSD it was game over for civil rights.  That is the day the civil rights movement died.  MK Ultra didn't help things, but still... I digress.


----------



## sub21lime

300mg gabapentin
3mg liquid lorazepam
6.25mg doxilamine
Bunch of dabs and dank weed
Cbd fudge
Holy basil, borage,nettle tea

Down to my last few gabapentin and i prolly wont get anymore for awhile


----------



## Synaps3

Over the last 8 years or so:

First was beer, then
Weed for a month or so (decided weed wasn't my thing), then
2m2b, then
Soma, then
GHB, now

Red Kratom

...and I think I'm going to stick with that. So far no major side effects. The others quickly produced negative effects. I'm pretty new to the whole opiate thing. I was always scared of them because of the horror stories, but I've come to find that the euphoria and sedation is almost exactly the same as GHB. It even has a nod like GHB (never nodded on opiates though). Only difference is GHB has sexual effects and induces a natural sleep state which no other drugs or opiates do. GHB was my DOC for a while, but the withdrawal effects creep up extremely fast and personally I think it's the worst type of withdrawal to go through. I'm pretty sure it did some nerve damage because my finger dexterity was way reduced after the withdrawal. I couldn't type with much speed or acuracy for months after.


----------



## Tubbs

I work nights..... last couple days has been meth, meth, and you guessed it..... meth


----------



## Effect

Last night was the following:

Friend owed me a half bag of dope so did that.
Drank a couple beers
Watched Bruins lose
Smoked a little bud
Smoked cigs and passed out.

Eh.


----------



## sub21lime

Few really big dab hits
Bunch of dank bud/glass pipe
Cbd fudge
Borage,tulsi,nettle,chamomile, and a few other herbs made into a strong tea
6.25mg doxilamine
15mg dxm
300mg gabapentin,not in that order. 
   Pretty sure thats everything. Feeling pretty relaxed and content atm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Half a Xanax bar and hoping it kicks in thoroughly

ETA ~ 20 mins Dabs.  Big juicy dabs. Oh yes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Perfect.  Not too much not too little.  

Feels so good


----------



## sub21lime

Weed,dabz,doxilamine,sun theanine,chamomile extract,and a bunch of marb black ciggerates


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1mg alprazolam seems to have worn off, having several beers.  didn't want to keep pounding alprazolam; didn't seem right.

dabs


----------



## sub21lime

Weed,dabz
30mg dxm
20mg methadone
Marb black cigs
2 grams Tylenol with half gram naproxen
About to take 20mg ambien.. knowing me though, ill prolly end up taking what i have left.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dizzy as fuck, not a pleasant sensation
dabs

going to try to take it easy for a few days while I adjust


----------



## Howsway

sooo i am on day two of zoloft and i know it takes a little to start working, but i was hoping i'd be more tired....i feel wide awake


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Howsway said:


> sooo i am on day two of zoloft and i know it takes a little to start working, but i was hoping i'd be more tired....i feel wide awake


Sertraline is going to be slightly stimulating.  There is an opioid-like high to it which I think most SSRI/SNRI type antidepressives deliver on.  But it's mostly going to be stimulating; please be advised that it can have a terrible withdrawal.  

My nightly fix was just a dab.  Didn't have xanax for a second day.  None needed.  I just want to wake up well.  Probably won't happen; I'll probably wake up feeling like shit, but here's to trying.


----------



## Howsway

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sertraline is going to be slightly stimulating.  There is an opioid-like high to it which I think most SSRI/SNRI type antidepressives deliver on.  But it's mostly going to be stimulating; please be advised that it can have a terrible withdrawal.
> 
> My nightly fix was just a dab.  Didn't have xanax for a second day.  None needed.  I just want to wake up well.  Probably won't happen; I'll probably wake up feeling like shit, but here's to trying.


lolll gotta love ur optimism!
i smoked weed, but ima look for my wax pen and see if that helps !


----------



## Effect

Few hits of some of the new bud. Stoned watching TV.


----------



## Ganjcat

Codeine and whiskey irish whiskey im a lightweight and i got a nice body buzz going


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Tried pretty much every sedative out there. Right now 150mg Trazodone is working well for me.


----------



## Effect

24oz beer
Few hits of bud

Feeling right. Switching back and forth from Bruins and Celtics playoff games. Red Sox v Yankees are on too, but I'm passing on that for now.


----------



## sub21lime

Not in order~
20mg methadone
1800mg gabapentin
25mg dxm
About a gram of weed(headband×sour diesel)
2000mg Tylenol
750mg naproxen.


----------



## Effect

24oz beer
4 hits of quality bud

Been playing CoD MWR this afternoon, but now I'm ready to settle and find something to watch. Not much to eat here right now, fuck.


----------



## Ganjcat

My nightly fix was my morning fix.. you see i had 1100mgs of codeine when i woke up as i had it in the mail from a legit online chemist wont say which one obviously and for some reason this has lasted me all day the high it took long to come on but its lasting forever i swear codeine at does above 960mg for a veteran codeine guy is like discovering the drug all over again shame its not sustainable.


----------



## Ganjcat

3000mgs codeine

wow this is the first time I've doses since yesterday morning and that was only 1100 mgs I used to believe in the ceiling I think sometimes you can just convert more codeine than other days


----------



## sub21lime

Last night fucking sucked until my toothache stopped.

I had in no order ~
50mg diph
1500mg naproxen and 3grams Tylenol spread out over course of night
3 grams gabapentin (staggered dosing)
5mg ambien cr (chewed up)
Bong bowls of weed and DabZ out of the dab bong
Marb black cigs


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Lately i have been using Valerian Root and Melatonin but last night it didn't work for shit. Considering I'm on speed today I'll stop dosing it now and begin to stagger Gabapentin from 6pm on and take my normal combo and drink chamomile tea and not take any more Amphetamine.

Have to goto work tommorow morning so I really need to try and get to sleep by 11pm or so. Shouldn't be an issue cuz I took my last dose of Amphetamine at 3pm and it all added up to 45mgs. No biggie.


----------



## Effect

Just got back in from my buddy's house:

.2g dope after tossing in some money with my boy who wanted to use my plug.

2 light beers

3 hits of bud

Now watching Django Unchained haha, haven't seen this in a couple years


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Effect said:


> Just got back in from my buddy's house:
> 
> .2g dope after tossing in some money with my boy who wanted to use my plug.
> 
> 2 light beers
> 
> 3 hits of bud
> 
> Now watching Django Unchained haha, haven't seen this in a couple years



Bro that's some funny shit I literally just rented Django off Prime like two days ago. Love that movie my girl never saw it before. Ended up watching it two days in a row, the violence in that movie is incredibly graphic. Quentin Tarantino is an amazing director.

Love it


----------



## sub21lime

Just took~
100mg magnesium citrate
1gram l-theanine
Vitamin b complex
2tsp matcha
20mg diphenhydramine
1 gram vit c with rosehips
Smoked a bong bowl with dab on top
This is a combo of things i found works good at relieving stress and helping me relax. More or less on the diphenhydramine depending on how relaxed and sedated you want to be. The l-theanine will increase the effects of the diph, (or vice versa) so remember that.
The matcha is not totally necessary but most definitely incresses feelings of well being and relaxation. (Most likely from natural l-theanine content)  Id mess around with the l-theanine dose, dont start with my dose.
Oh and the weeds not necessary ether but helps

Will take later~
25-50mgs diphenhydramine
More weed


----------



## Effect

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Bro that's some funny shit I literally just rented Django off Prime like two days ago. Love that movie my girl never saw it before. Ended up watching it two days in a row, the violence in that movie is incredibly graphic. Quentin Tarantino is an amazing director.
> 
> Love it


 Haha I know man, the cinematics are so awesome. That's cool you got to show it to and watch with your girl. I unfortunately didn't have any female company last night but oh well haha


----------



## sub21lime

^^I absolutley love that movie!^^

I was hella faded last night. I need to start getting natural sleep and not get fucked up all the time. In other words I need to cut back on drugs. Grow seasons here and I have to have somewhat of clear mind. Lots of work to do and I need my brain lol. 

Last night I had~
1500mgs gabapentin
40mgs  ambien cr
Lots of weed and dabs
Marb black cigs
I can’t remember if I took anything else I was so fucked up. All out of ambien(which is prolly for the best) Not getting anymore prolly for a long time(lost connect)


----------



## marley is good




----------



## Xorkoth

Tonight it's gonna be:

4mg of 5-MeO-MiPT
125mg propylhexedrine
CBD and regular weed
Probably quite a bit of alcohol


----------



## Effect

Last night's fix:

.2g dope
24oz beer
Few hits of bud


----------



## sub21lime

Weed,dabz,doxilamine,ciggerates


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I haven't really done anything and I'm starting to snap.  Fun right.  Ugh.   Probably going to curl in a ball and cry a bit.  If I can't sleep this is going to be the worst next 12 hours ever.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Ton of coffee and cigarettes. Got about 90 days sober and I got to tell you I'm not a big fan of sobriety.


----------



## Effect

Couple .2g shots of dope
Last few hits of bud
Powerade and a Newport

Watching the Caps v Canes NHL game 7. Still on 2nd OT. Let's go Canes, I wanna go to bed sleep.

Edit: yesssss!!!! Legit 2 seconds after I posted this the Canes scored the series winning goal to eliminate the Washington Capitols, making the road for the Boston Bruins to win the Cup that much easier.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

two more milligrams of xanax, spaced out in 1mg intervals

I have some beers and a nice 7.2 or 7.4 % German  import, I forget the exact ABV for tomorrow or whenver I want to unwind.  Probably will be in a few days.

Going to get great sleep tonight, i hope.  Much peace and love to everyone.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Wish I had access to some of the stuff you guys take! Temporarily living with my parents after 3 years of being homeless and one of the conditions of being here is that my dad control my money so I *can't* buy drugs or alcohol ...planning to move out in the next few months.
So, for now:

200mg sublingual Tramadol (for some reason this ROA is MUCH more sedating than others), 50mg of Quetiapine and 150mg of Trazodone.
Sometimes several shots of vodka or a couple of joints if I can steal them from my brothers room haha.

When I have my normal drugs I take 15mg Zopiclone and 2mg of Xanax. Often I'll add some GHB or Lyrica.


----------



## Trev26

Effect said:


> Couple .2g shots of dope
> Last few hits of bud
> Powerade and a Newport
> 
> Watching the Caps v Canes NHL game 7. Still on 2nd OT. Let's go Canes, I wanna go to bed sleep.
> 
> Edit: yesssss!!!! Legit 2 seconds after I posted this the Canes scored the series winning goal to eliminate the Washington Capitols, making the road for the Boston Bruins to win the Cup that much easier.



60mg oxy 
20mg valium 
Some top shelf cali bud

Dude that game was insane! Every hockey game this years has been ridiculous. I think the islanders are actually super legit. 

My knights got completely fucked unfortunately.


----------



## Effect

Trev26 said:


> 60mg oxy
> 20mg valium
> Some top shelf cali bud
> 
> Dude that game was insane! Every hockey game this years has been ridiculous. I think the islanders are actually super legit.
> 
> My knights got completely fucked unfortunately.



Sucks about the knights man, but you have the right attitude about it and don't sound like a sore loser. San Jose unfortunately had luck" on their side the other night.

Rest of the NBA and NHL playoffs should be good. Wish I had extra money to make some wagers.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

sub21lime said:


> Not in order~
> 20mg methadone
> 1800mg gabapentin
> 25mg dxm
> About a gram of weed(headband×sour diesel)
> 2000mg Tylenol
> 750mg naproxen.



Why would you take Tylenol? Not only is it completely ineffective for pain in adults, it is also VERY hepatotoxic, and 2000mg is twice the maximum dose.


----------



## Effect

After the methadone and clonazepam from throughout the day, I added 2 24oz Milwaukee's Best while playing CoD and watching the Bruins unfortunately lose in 2OT.


----------



## sub21lime

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Why would you take Tylenol? Not only is it completely ineffective for pain in adults, it is also VERY hepatotoxic, and 2000mg is twice the maximum dose.


2 grams of Tylenol spaced out due to a massive toothache. Shit hella sucked. And yes it does help my pain. 

Tonight has been a pretty mellow night- Dabs,bud and am still a lil buzzed from the gabapentin I took earlier. I may take some diphenhydramine later depending on how I feel. It’s almost 9pm where live so it’s still kinda early.  Anyways, I’m gonna zone out on the couch, smoke some weed, munch some food and watch some YouTube or tv till I pass out. Hopefully one of my roommates or family members dont bugs me. Have a dabtastic night everyone.


----------



## Shady's Fox

indica and some xanax..


----------



## sub21lime

Been feeling anxious all evening and i wasnt even gonna get on bluelight tonight. But i took a combination of different supplements (i get the highest grade supps) and it seemed to reduce my anxiety enough to relax and surf the web.

Cbd weed with dabz on top(smoked out of pipe)
Cold brew tea (made out of licorice root, ginger root,and turmeric)
VitB complex,magnesium citrate,vitC, and flaxseed oil
 That surprisingly cured my anxiety for the night(so far)
Just took a probiotic and about to smoke some cherry ak-47.
May take some diphenhydramine later.
Oh and i always forget to add marb black ciggerates(cus thats what i smoke)


----------



## sub21lime

Last night i took-
40mgs dxm
55mgs methadone
Cbd joint
Few Dab hitz
Bong bowls good weed
50mgs diphenhydramine
Marb black ciggerates

Magnesium citrate, vitamin b6, l-theanine and vitamin c


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

1,4-Butanediol

It helps me sleep like a baby


----------



## Tryptamino

Ambien. Low key in love with this drug. Its like xanax but entertaining. I love having a conversation with someone and having a tree or couch Nod in agreement with me. Combining with coke is a recipe for saying weird stuff but im fairly sure that i say weirder stuff all day anyway. Yeah... zolpidem is great.
Currently my favorite sedative


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

300mg Lyrica, 3 cans of beer, half a bottle of champagne and 10 cigarettes this evening...


----------



## DrowzY

Quickfixgrrl said:


> 300mg Lyrica, 3 cans of beer, half a bottle of champagne and 10 cigarettes this evening...


wish i can get my hands on lyrica

half a gram of cocaine, 
2mg kpin and 4 mg or less of bupenorphine an hour before,
 few beers
newports
and if it was a special night end it with a sniff of china white or tab of oxy *if available


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

DrowzY said:


> wish i can get my hands on lyrica
> 
> half a gram of cocaine,
> 2mg kpin and 4 mg or less of bupenorphine an hour before,
> few beers
> newports
> and if it was a special night end it with a sniff of china white or tab of oxy *if available



I have an abundance of Lyrica ? And 3 prescriptions waiting... 
Oohh... and I want your oxy!!! 
If we could get some Ritalin, the 3 make the BEST combo ?


----------



## sub21lime

Tryptamino said:


> Ambien. Low key in love with this drug. Its like xanax but entertaining. I love having a conversation with someone and having a tree or couch Nod in agreement with me. Combining with coke is a recipe for saying weird stuff but im fairly sure that i say weirder stuff all day anyway. Yeah... zolpidem is great.
> Currently my favorite sedative


I freaking love ambien

Last night~
95 mgs diphenhydramine
1 bowl weed with dab on top
1 gram l-theanine
1 tbsp cbd infused coconut oil
Marb black cigs


----------



## Tryptamino

^right? Im in love with ambien and amanita muscaria. so underrated.

@ot: my nightly fix was the usual. Cocaine, alcohol, ambien, and a tiny bit of pot. Im definitely an alcoholic and coke addict atm. V hard for me to not buy blow if i have a few drinks in me. Having like 7 dealers who all sell the good shit doesnt help lol


----------



## ChiTown$lim420

Bed= Beer, dab, 1mg Alazapram


----------



## Ganjcat

codeine alcohol and weed I kinda miss.you the days when alcohol and weed were enough for me but oh well I Floridian cream I can't believe I told my chemist that I lost my tablets and he gave me some 30/500s for free! Only about 25 or so but still and he let me but a pack of conformal on top so quite happy with that I've only taken 8 tablets so far cwe and feel good the alcohol and codeine have really taken my breath away


----------



## sub21lime

Gonna take it easy this morning~

135mgs methadone
200mgs magnesium citrate (poteniates my methadone)
Cup of chamomile/lavender tea and that’s it!

I’m gonna wait to smoke weed until later today. I’ll prolly smoke on some of my high cbd/low thc bud. And I don’t plan on consuming any caffeine this morning.  If anything I’ll make a strong cup of raw cacao. ( I’ve been absolutely loving the effects of raw cacao powder lately)

My methadones kicking in so that means it’s time to surf n search bluelight!


----------



## Xorkoth

Last night it was a low dose of mescaline cactus, and some IPAs... not used to drinking strong IPAs anymore and ended up semi-blacking out.  Accidentally got an Uber XL and paid twice as much as I had to.  Boo.


----------



## schizopath

20mg of 2c-b with a shitloadda of weed for my non-existant tolerance


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

450mg Tramadol
46mg CBD (can anyone tell me if this is considered a low dose or a high dose? I have ZERO idea about dosing with this stuff)
800mg Ibuprofen
25mg Certirizine


----------



## Effect

Last night was:

2mg clonazepam
1600mg gabapentin
Couple beers

Was OK. Tolerance is a bitch right now.


----------



## schizopath

14mg of heroin, 10mg valium 3 hours ago and drinking a can of cider


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

50mg CBD oil
90mg Dihydrocodeine
150mg Trazodone
100mg Chlorpromazine
300mg Cyclizine


----------



## Effect

2 24oz Natural Ice
Managed to get 2 hits of keif - feelin it
Going to the dispensary tomorrow hopefully; if not them this weekend for sure

Bout to smoke a cig, shower and maybe eat before my roommate gets home and hogs the kitchen and starts bitching. Got about 45 mins.


----------



## schizopath

smoked 30mg of heroin, took 600mg of pregabalin and shits about to get a lot better soon..


----------



## sub21lime

Kept it simple last night. Been trying to get my rem sleep back.  

Last night~
300mg gabapentin
50mgs diphenhydramine
1 bowl of weed with a dab on top(bho)


----------



## Effect

Little lower quality bud from my friend
Drank 2 24oz cans
Still feeling the clonazepam and gabapentin from earlier.

Watching bruins vs hurricanes and debating walking to the liquor store and spend some of the little cash I should be saving for more important things. Probably won't but it's definitely a beautiful night for a walk.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

60mg CBD oil
150mg DHC
300mg Tramadol
250mg Cyclizine


----------



## Effect

Hit the dispensary and got an eighth of some 32% thca flower "Super Lemon Haze".

Been hitting that tonight
Took 1mg clonazepam earlier
2 24oz cans

Pretty nice.


----------



## Effect

Just finished my last 24oz beer with Taco Bell take out.
Have 1mg clonazepam under my tongue.
Been steady smoking on the sativa

Still hungry. Lying in my bed watching Netflix on the Xbox. Bout to smoke half a cig. Craving the nicotine but cigs been grossing me out lately for some reason.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ecig time lol

I have some snuff I don't use because I can't stand nicotine.


----------



## Ganjcat

Just had a fag debating weather to stack 30 mg (codeine)


----------



## DrowzY

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I have an abundance of Lyrica ? And 3 prescriptions waiting...
> Oohh... and I want your oxy!!!
> If we could get some Ritalin, the 3 make the BEST combo ?


Looks like we gotta make moves!!!   lol


----------



## Effect

Smoked a bowl of the new bud from the dispensary w/ my roommate
4 pints of beer
Smoking a cig

Just had ice cream and a sandwich


----------



## sub21lime

40mgs hydroxyzine(10mg pills spaced through out night)
10mgs valium
About a gram of good weed(bong n pipe) 
3 good hits of bubble hash
2 med size dab hitz
Marb black cigs
Lots of ice cream ?


----------



## Ganjcat

150 mgs of codeine what was left of some smoked foil heroin then put the ash from that in a split and quite content


----------



## Effect

Lots of bud
Drank both 24oz cans

Actually slept decent. Ran out of cigarettes. Not particularly craving them right now. I should stop thinking about em.


----------



## Hornywhenhigh

My favorite nightly fix is 1500 mg thorazine, 40 mg xanax, 150 mg hydrocodone, 80 mg oxycodone, 4 fat joints and a couple hours of hardcore sex. Puts me to sleep like a baby every time and wake up fully refreshed the next morning.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Hornywhenhigh said:


> My favorite nightly fix is 1500 mg thorazine, 40 mg xanax, 150 mg hydrocodone, 80 mg oxycodone, 4 fat joints and a couple hours of hardcore sex. Puts me to sleep like a baby every time and wake up fully refreshed the next morning.



*eye roll"


----------



## Effect

Took a drive late last night to but some pressies off an old buddy of mine.

3 24oz cans
Lots of bud hits
.5mg clonazepam
2mg alprazolam press

Glad there was nobody on the road last night as I really shouldn't have been out there. My roommate didn't want me using his whip.


----------



## Effect

2 24oz cans
Couple hits of bud I scrounged
.5mg alpraz under the tongue

Hopefully take a shower before the xan kicks, but it's a hassle when your feeling lazy to get everything together n use the shower in your roommates room when your racing to do it before he gets home from work. Plus it's kinda chilly, but you always feel good n warm with that fresh out the shower feels. Fuck.


----------



## 2spun4one

One thing I've never understood is how to measure mg"s of meth used...  I load a pipe, smoke the pipe, load the bong, smoke the bong, I don't even try to weigh it beforehand, just throw it in there....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't get nightly fixes because nothing works.  I am destined to stay wired like a vampire tonight and it's going to suck until I get restless body relaxation not sleep ugh



2spun4one said:


> One thing I've never understood is how to measure mg"s of meth used...  I load a pipe, smoke the pipe, load the bong, smoke the bong, I don't even try to weigh it beforehand, just throw it in there....


You can weigh out 0.1g, dissolve it, and then know exactly how much you're shooting through volumetric use.  That's how I calculate. It only takes about 20mg to get a good shot, maybe 50mg tops and I'm close to blacking out during the rush.


----------



## Specified

5mg etizolam


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nothing's working so I'm just going to lie in bed and hope I go to sleep, ugh.  wish me luck guys.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

sub21lime said:


> 40mgs hydroxyzine(10mg pills spaced through out night)
> 10mgs valium
> About a gram of good weed(bong n pipe)
> 3 good hits of bubble hash
> 2 med size dab hitz
> Marb black cigs
> Lots of ice cream ?



Do you feel Hydroxyzine has significant anxiolytic or recreational aspects above and beyond other similar anti-histamines? I currently take Cyclizine (on prescription) and Diphenhydramine (when my script runs out..I tend to run through my 14-day prescription in like 5 days) and am wondered if it's worth asking my doctor to switch to Hydroxyzine.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> nothing's working so I'm just going to lie in bed and hope I go to sleep, ugh.  wish me luck guys.



Sending belated luck your way, more so hopefully for this evening. For both of us. 

I'm thinking about how to take my last few mg of alprazolam. At least I reupped on bud thru a trade with my friend for tonight. Not as good as the stuff from the dispensary, but hey, I have enough for a couple J's.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks man.   I’m finally done with my pile of shit so I can have fun and act like a miscreant now.


----------



## albatross

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Do you feel Hydroxyzine has significant anxiolytic or recreational aspects above and beyond other similar anti-histamines? I currently take Cyclizine (on prescription) and Diphenhydramine (when my script runs out..I tend to run through my 14-day prescription in like 5 days) and am wondered if it's worth asking my doctor to switch to Hydroxyzine.



Question wasn't directed at me but I have been prescribed this medication previously.  For me it had subtle but definite anxiolytic/sedative effects that were slightly stronger than diphenhydramine.  I wouldn't say it is recreational, but if one was looking for a less harmful alternative to benzodiazepines/antidepressants than I would definitely look into it.  Also causes strong potentiation of other sedatives.

Edit: Forget about tonight!  So far..
.25mg clonazepam
25mg lamotrigine
Spliff of some decent outdoor bud


----------



## Captain.Heroin

eight to ten shots over 5 hours.  Not bad.  I just don't really feel that much better about anything and everything still kind of sucks.  Got a lot of stuff done.  I find myself saying that a lot, that I get a lot of stuff done but don't feel much out of it.  *NOTE TAKING* [cigar puffing]

not good. not bad.


----------



## sub21lime

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Do you feel Hydroxyzine has significant anxiolytic or recreational aspects above and beyond other similar anti-histamines


Yes but no....  For me they tend to work but only for certain types of anxiety. They definitely help me calm and come down from am anxiety attack. I sometimes actually enjoy taking them for night time general anxiety. The only problem i jave with them is that they make you really sleepy the first few days. I only take them maybe once or twice a week so i dont build tolerance cus i enjoy the sedation from them.

Last night i kept it really simple(lol have no choice prettt much out of drugs)-
1 bong bowl med grade weed
50mgs diphenhydramine


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Effect said:


> Took a drive late last night to but some pressies off an old buddy of mine.
> 
> 3 24oz cans
> Lots of bud hits
> .5mg clonazepam
> 2mg alprazolam press
> 
> Glad there was nobody on the road last night as I really shouldn't have been out there. My roommate didn't want me using his whip.



Forgive grandpa here for being a n00b - what what is it whip? The closest I think of it of when inmates mix gummy bears, cool aid and various rx meds into like a foam an "whip it" off their hand.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Thanks for both Hydroxy, replies, you, too.
So would you recommend using it to replace Cyclizine (or DPH)?


----------



## Ganjcat

Whip=car

Gonna have the rest of this dhc 58 mg on top of 600mg codeine 2 mg certiine and 158mg of dhc, im starting to like dhc a lot but its just so expensive and its a bitch on your tolerance


----------



## Ganjcat

I fear my opiate tolerance is not as low as it once was ive gone through these way to fast gonna have this 58mg of dhc and see whats what might have to call my guy buy some expensive pills cus ive reached that point which i thought told wouldn't when i dose if i stay below a certain dose i feel nice mellow not to much of any one emotion but when i go over that dose like i have done i just feel restless i fiend the pills more for some reason and no matter how many i take unless i take 1500- 3000mg its not enough so im hoping the dhc will do something the codeine wont anymore fingers crossed


----------



## Ganjcat

Its ridicolous the price i pay for pure codeine i mean ridicolous as in a rip off for what i pay for 750 mg i could get over 3000mg if i brought it from some chemist hopping if that gives you an idea but no chemists are open this time


----------



## Effect

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Forgive grandpa here for being a n00b - what what is it whip? The closest I think of it of when inmates mix gummy bears, cool aid and various rx meds into like a foam an "whip it" off their hand.



Pete already said but just in case you didn't see, whip is American slang for a car.

Today's totals:
45mg methadone
3.5mg clonazepam
Smoked 2 small J's (just finished one)
One hitters of bud


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Ahh, thanks.

Today:
7 Cigarettes
7.5mg Bromazepam
250mg Tramadol
2.5mg Bisopropol
50mg Diphenhydramine


----------



## 6am-64-14m

"Bout a gram of decent cush
.5 mg alp (taper from 6-8 mg day for about a month) got valium to help at the end. Then jump back on inna few weeks go figure.
30 mg oxyco (using for kratom break... I know I don't need that much it just feels nice ATM but tomorrow is a different story... maybe 10 mg for a coupla more days).
Be asleep soon been a long week
Peace


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Pete556 said:


> Its ridicolous the price i pay for pure codeine i mean ridicolous as in a rip off for what i pay for 750 mg i could get over 3000mg if i brought it from some chemist hopping if that gives you an idea but no chemists are open this time



This is the way a lot of users end up on heroin. They get prescribed opiates, eventually either the script ends or what you get isn't enough anymore so you start to buy more pills online or on the street. And opiates are insanely fucking expensive, so addicts turn to heroin due to it being much more affordable (though still not cheap).


----------



## Ganjcat

I find i get more out of 1000 mgs of codeine or 4 packs of cocodomal than I would for a bag of h at the same price


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Pete556 said:


> I find i get more out of 1000 mgs of codeine or 4 packs of cocodomal than I would for a bag of h at the same price



Sounds like you've been getting some pretty shitty heroin. How are you taking the heroin, btw? If you aren't injecting it [For the sake of Harm Reduction: I AM *NOT* SUGGESTING THAT YOU, OR ANYBODY ELSE, SHOULD DO THIS] you're pretty much wasting it. Smoking or snorting heroin is a waste of good money and good drugs.

Alternately, something like 5-10% of people are super-metabolizers of codeine and are able to convert up to three times as much of the codeine into morphine than the rest of us. Maybe you are one of those lucky people?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

50mg Diphenhydramine
100mg Cyclizine
12mg Bromazepam
200mg Tramadol

Feel real chillll


----------



## Coffeeshroom

night time for me is easy its either benzos or dopaquel for bedtime when im not on H but when im on H its normally H and boooze that knocks me out, sometimes i add an indica joint to the mix right at the end


----------



## Captain.Heroin

too. much.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Only 8pm but posting now because I'm very tired and ready for bed.
So far this evening had:
Cyclizine 250mg
Naproxen 250mg
Tramadol 250mg
Bisoprolol 2.5mg
Bromazepam 9mg
Diphenhydramine 50mg
Chlorpromazine 100mg
Trazodone 75mg

Nothing sounds better right now than just lying in bed chilling.


----------



## Effect

Last night included

Clonazepam
Super Lemon Haze
24oz beer


----------



## sub21lime

Last night was fun, spent the night in the city. I had~

Pint of vodka
Gram of super silver haze
Roll your owns (cigs )

I’ve been really enjoying my booze lately. I haven’t been drinking every day but it crosses my mind almost every night.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

sub21lime said:


> Last night was fun, spent the night in the city. I had~
> 
> Pint of vodka
> Gram of super silver haze
> Roll your owns (cigs )
> 
> I’ve been really enjoying my booze lately. I haven’t been drinking every day but it crosses my mind almost every night.



Be very, very careful the the booze. You sound exactly like my way when I first started developing an alcohol problem.


----------



## Effect

Hit the dispensary yesterday evening

Got some "Amesia Haze". Sativa dominant.

Smoke 2 bowls with my roommate and got crazy high. Also drank a couple beers.


----------



## Ganjcat

Im just waiting for my girl to get off work fuck drugs i just wanna be near her and smell her perfume we both live with a grandparent i live with my grandma and she l lives with her grandad and grandma I will admit the last few months aint been the most productive of my life i guess you could say ive been hibernating


----------



## Ganjcat

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Be very, very careful the the booze. You sound exactly like my way when I first started developing an alcohol problem.


Yo message me bro


----------



## sub21lime

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Be very, very careful the the booze. You sound exactly like my way when I first started developing an alcohol problem.


I appreciate the concern!  I plan on being careful and this is the most I’ve drank in years and am aware of that. For me I think it’s lack of drugs/stress and boredom.


----------



## sub21lime

Last night I had~

1 Reds Apple ale ( mom moved onto the property and she drinks this kind of stuff )
1ml Really strong thc/cbd tintcure 
Pipe Bowl of gorilla glue#4
40mgs diphenhydramine


----------



## Effect

1mg clonazepam
24oz beer
Smoking a few hits now before I try to pass out.


----------



## sub21lime

Last night I had-
2 wine coolers ( one apple and one pineapple)
1 Reds apple cider ale 
Small glass of red wine 
Couple bowls of good weed 
50mgs diphenhydramine


----------



## Effect

2mg clonazepam
2 24oz 5.9% beers
Lots of bud (for me)

The residual amphetamine effects from the past couple days were making sleep difficult for the second night in a row so I had to do it up.


----------



## NopeRope

4-6 beers
.15 gram of thc wax 

if I truly can't sleep and need to for whatever reason I will reduce my beer consumption and take: 

.5 - 1 mg of xanax


----------



## sub21lime

Last night~

Couple small bowls of good weed
50mgs diphenhydramine
Tulsi tea


----------



## tremours

poured the last of my rum in a glass, and decided to use the last last of some tonic on my dresser. first thing i notice my drink is now filled with ants.... ohwell ive drank worse


----------



## sub21lime

Last night was fun~
1 pint vodka
1 mikes hard 12oz
2 bowls weed from pipe
cbd tincture


----------



## Ganjcat

sub21lime said:


> Last night~
> 
> Couple small bowls of good weed
> 50mgs diphenhydramine
> Tulsi tea


Nice and simpe cool


----------



## Zonxx

Fuck id trade my morphine and dilaudids for a good dose of oxy like that ( i still get oxy but 20-40mg a day which i generally need for pain so its a no fuckaround for me unfortunately but even as i take 100mg morphine a shot 20mg oxy is just so nicely euphoric whereas morphine tends to be a gentle pillow from heaven

My night fix would be either 12 mg dilaudid w 40mg oxy or 100-200mg morphine + 4mg clonazepam
Other nights, arent sleepful nights, their 2-4gram crack nights =p


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Tonight had 300mg Dihyrocodeine, 100mg Trazodone, 5mg Bisoprolol, 400mg Sodium Valpoate and 100mg Chlorpromazine.
Feel decent after a few really rough withdrawal days.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

tremours said:


> poured the last of my rum in a glass, and decided to use the last last of some tonic on my dresser. first thing i notice my drink is now filled with ants.... ohwell ive drank worse



I feel ya. I had a bath with a spider today.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

sub21lime said:


> Last night was fun~
> 1 pint vodka
> 1 mikes hard 12oz
> 2 bowls weed from pipe
> cbd tincture



How is the CBD doing? I really liked it but it was so fucking expensive..


----------



## Zonxx

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> How is the CBD doing? I really liked it but it was so fucking expensive..


I dont find cbd that effective have you tried it yourself? I find its a mellow feel and thats it but im more of a wax oil smoker, i love making a flat piece of hash n buttering it with wax oil then rolling it into a ball and smoking it


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Weed ??


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Zonxx said:


> I dont find cbd that effective have you tried it yourself? I find its a mellow feel and thats it but im more of a wax oil smoker, i love making a flat piece of hash n buttering it with wax oil then rolling it into a ball and smoking it



I have tried it despite not liking cannabinoids and I did like it. Just not worth the expensive.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ket and weed was luuush.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Wilson Wilson said:


> Ket and weed was luuush.


If you could compare K to any other drug(s), what would you chose? I enjoy DXM and I think I'd really like low-dose ket, but the k-hole sounds like it'd make me seriously panic (maybe I could mix it with a benzo?).


----------



## Wilson Wilson

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> If you could compare K to any other drug(s), what would you chose? I enjoy DXM and I think I'd really like low-dose ket, but the k-hole sounds like it'd make me seriously panic (maybe I could mix it with a benzo?).



I don't tend to do k-hole doses I do smaller lines throughout a sesh, stick some music on, lay back and enjoy. I've never had anxiety from ket in fact it reduces my anxiety. Can't compare it to any other drug really, not used other dissos.


----------



## schizopath

Drank four long-drinks and had a fucking blast!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far today:
Venti White Mocha
7 Cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
200mg Celecoxib
200mg Cyclizine
240mg Dihydrocodeine
150mg Trazodone
100mg Chlorpromazine
500mg Naproxen
16mg Chlorpheniramine
125ug Vitamin D
Vitamin B Complex
Multi-Vitamin/Mineral
12 Drops 5% CBD Oil
30mg Senn
400mg Docusate
500mg L-Tyrosine
20mg Metaclopromide


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cider and Vali-yum.


----------



## Effect

Yesterday evening:

3mg clonazepam
2 24oz beers
Last few hits of my bud

Took a nice walk around my town with my mother last night (yeah I know corny, but I wanted to get some things off my chest to her and it went very well). It's nice that we live close enough to do that as my mother and I have a good relationship.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Boring me tonight. 1 glass of wine and 2 beers. 
Haven't taken my brain meds X10 as per usual, so sober as fuck unfortunately. Trying to be a good girl. 
For now.. ?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Last night I was out so had about 3-4mg alprazolam and 400mg+ of DHC. A good time was had and I actually remember a surprising amount of it. Nodded out a fuckload though.


----------



## Hylight

Wilson Wilson said:


> Cider and Vali-yum.



that's a nice vali !


----------



## Effect

Last night was pretty normal:

Few bowls of the new strains
3 24oz beers
Mac N cheese

Sat in front of the TV and indulged in Xbox and assorted shows for my viewing pleasure. Passed out before my roommate got home at midnight. God, I'm a bum haha.


----------



## Effect

Got to smoke with the same girl Im kinda crushing on tonight. We smoked 2 joints.

Also took 1.5mg clonazepam. Ripped and listening to music on my system in my room.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Vaped a light  bowl of grass
One 000 capsule of AVB
50mg pregabalin
7.5mg mirtazapine
12.5mg Benadryl 
2.5mg melatonin
1oz shot of gin

I still had issues staying asleep.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Effect said:


> Got to smoke with the same girl Im kinda crushing on tonight. We smoked 2 joints.
> 
> Also took 1.5mg clonazepam. Ripped and listening to music on my system in my room.



But did you smash?






To answer the question it'll be ket seshing myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Effect

3 bowls with my roommate
2 24oz 8% hard iced tea

Debating on taking one of my last clonazepam before bed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

woke up, still buzzing off that bar and whoa, it's fading though.  Feels good.


----------



## LandsUnknown

Some beer. Couple good pints of craft beer (e.g. bells two hearted and a local brew, both reasonable price). And a keystone ice. Also took 100mg dph a little later. I pretty much drink every night, then take benadryl and/or melatonin to sleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1mg alpraz on wgfj.  Cut my dose back as I want to enjoy and not super sedate.  

Still feel it well.

And juicy delicious dabs of wax and shatter.


----------



## sub21lime

Haven't been on bluelight in over a month.. been going through a lot of shit.. just waking up out of a 2 or 3 week bender( meth/heroin/coke and booze. 
 Last night~
pint of cheap vodka
couple pipe bowls of %32 bruce banner
150mg hydroxzine hcl
american spirts (organic mix)


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Last night I had a vodka/tonic, with a few bowls of mids, and then I topped it off with an eyeballed dose of etizolam (maybe 3-5mg).

Slept like a baby. Should probably lay off the etiz again though. So hard to keep downers out of my life. Always booze BZDs or opioids...


----------



## Effect

Cream Gravy? said:


> . So hard to keep downers out of my life. Always booze BZDs or opioids...



Oh I think many of us feel that

Got home from the city and ordered a pizza.

4mg total clonazepam
Weed
24oz 8%abv hard iced Ted

Ate the pizza, watched Sox beat Yanks and passed out benzo style for like 4 hours and hear I am now about to eat cold pizza, smoke my now small stash of bud and watch TV till I pass out again.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Last night just fell asleep on the accumulated alprazolam and DHC I'd been on throughout the day.

Tonight I imagine it'll be the same.


----------



## jb99

Seroquel does the trick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The alprazolam has all worn off and now I am just slightly high

Pretty sure it will last.  Probably too long.


----------



## Hylight

not sure still too stoned. 
jump start from dab
energy drinks for blackouts 
ooops i might need recovery lols
dreadful alprazolam ☺


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> not sure still too stoned.
> jump start from dab
> energy drinks for blackouts
> ooops i might need recovery lols
> dreadful alprazolam ☺


Alprazolam wearing off is only the least of my concerns.  Oh boy.


----------



## sub21lime

200mg herbal caffiene pill
Drinking a 24oz camo black ice %10.5 alc
Lots of low grade pot(still stoney though)
American club rolling tobbaco
25mgs hydroxyzine


----------



## KS78

Opium, swallowed.


----------



## Effect

Ended up taking the walk I mentioned in the how high thread. Since this evening:

5mg diazepam
3-6 hits of bud
24oz 8% abv can

Just took 1 more hit of bud. Bout to try to sleep. Don't want to take another diazepam.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Just did a line of 40mg oxy with a little ket sprinkled on top.

Holy fuck this is intense.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Wilson Wilson said:


> Just did a line of 40mg oxy with a little ket sprinkled on top.
> 
> Holy fuck this is intense.



Jealous. One of my fav mixes. 



Tonight personally for me it's a pretty sad state of affairs.
The best part was sex. 
The 2nd best part was a bag of sweets. 
Then I literally had 100mg dph potentiated with 400mg ibuorofen and 1000mg paracetamol. 
Attempted to scrape my k plate to no joy. 
And a cigarette. 

I do have some weed but I cba, it's not the sleepy type it's the lively type. 
Some cider in the fridge but if I drink it I'll be pissing every 2 or 3 hours.
Fingers crossed I'll sleep more than 4 or 5 hours for once! 
G'night folks!


----------



## Effect

Took a walk earlier. "Date" bailed on me. Fuck females that lead dudes on. I'm done putting the work in on this one

5mg diazepam
24oz beer
Last hit of bud

Took a nap. Woke up and made a turkey a cheese. Hopefully back to sleep early tonight. Not in the best of moods and sleep is what I need. I feel you Cap H.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It'll get better Effect.  If it helps I'm a recluse and hate others and I could easily be having the time of my life but don't want to.


----------



## jhjhsdi

2 cans of 6% cider (so far) 2 more in fridge, but just took;
100mg dph/1000mg Paracetamol/40mg ibuorofen/a multivitamin. 
A cigarette
Was supposed to score 10g K today but it fell through ffs. 

And crossed fingers in hope to pass out in this fucking heat.

Note to self. Buy a fan.


----------



## schizopath

Been hitting bong today. Prolly going to watch some movie soon. Twas a good day


----------



## Effect

Been smoking on the Skywalker Kush all evening, took a nap and woke up still stoned as fuck. Will take more hits as needed to get back to sleep.


----------



## schizopath

Like 40 hours awake. Decided to stop the binge and im starting to calm down nicely.
Sniffed 40mg oxy as a treat for myself so feeling double well 
Ive been able to sleep  better(3-6hours)what i did after hospital and the pain doesnt really bother me anymore.
So all in in been feeling best that i have had in years.


----------



## Effect

Bout to get back in the house. Been an eventful evening. I'll save you all the story but bottom line was out with my mom and ran into someone and it was a beneficial meeting for both parties.

1 margarita
1mg clonazepam
1mg alprazolam
.15mg clonidine
Couple one hitters of Indica

Playing 2k/watching TV till I pass out


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Friday night - what else but more oxy? Beautiful.


----------



## schizopath

Hard agree Wilson! Aint no goddamn possibility that i would have slept with  euphoria flooding in my system so decided to do more speed.
Been eating and drinking now so this day should be semi easy to go through..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dab and deep breaths


----------



## Ketamania

Probably going to take a couple of clonozolam to fall asleep tonight. I can't sleep after a coke, amph, and PCP binge.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ashwolf22101 said:


> Probably going to take a couple of clonozolam to fall asleep tonight. I can't sleep after a coke, amph, and PCP binge.


oh wow that sounds like fun stay safe ash?  I have never done that last one and adding stims on top can be risky from the sound of it but I'm sure you had a blast :D


----------



## Mr Crowley

my super special KO combo was a shot of heroin, 3-hydroxy-PCP, etizolam and clonitrazolam. maybe id eat a little benadryl beforehand. hopefully id make it to the bed and get the rig out, but it was 50/50


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Been taking 10mg Zolpidem nightly. Helps me fall asleep but doesn't help me stay there.

At least I don't get side effects. No hallucinations nor sleep-walking.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

schizopath said:


> Hard agree Wilson! Aint no goddamn possibility that i would have slept with  euphoria flooding in my system so decided to do more speed.
> Been eating and drinking now so this day should be semi easy to go through..



Know the feeling mate stayed up all night on speed setting up some computer shite just last week, then the next night after work I tried to finish off what I was doing but I started seeing shadow people at the corner of my eyes and things kept moving so I was like fuck it I need to make myself actually sleep this time.

Anyway just crushed up an 80 for tonight, got some cider too yummy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

over the course of last night I Had 4 beers and 4mg xanax (spaced out) and I only had 3 and a half hours of sleep.  

Yeah that's mental disease if I've ever known it.  PTSD is real.  The hypervigilence is real.


----------



## Effect

I added .5mg alprazolam to today's hefty benzo total about 5? hours ago
Just swallowed .05mg clonidine to help sleep and maybe bring back up that sweet benzo feeling. Lazzzzy....

Can't forget the fee hits of bud I just took and the few more before I get into bed. Loving life right now.


----------



## Effect

Fell asleep again and been up now for a couple hours. Smoked the last of the bud I'm gonna for the night. Also didn't wanna, but caved and took.

.01mg clonidine
.5mg alprazolam

Not sure weather to try to go back to sleep, try to stay up or if I even have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> I added .5mg alprazolam to today's hefty benzo total about 5? hours ago
> Just swallowed .05mg clonidine to help sleep and maybe bring back up that sweet benzo feeling. Lazzzzy....
> 
> Can't forget the fee hits of bud I just took and the few more before I get into bed. Loving life right now.


nice total; I have only pushed it that high during *extremely bad situations* and I'm finding 2mg for severe depression isn't too bad per day if you take it all at once (bit by bit doesn't do much in SEVERE panic/depression but still works for me if I'm not in SEVEREly bad moods).  

Mental health beginning to even out so that's something.

just 1 dab and I need to choke down more.  Omg.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Took 10mg of Ambien last night again.

Reminds me of a BZD (slight loss of motor control, difficulty speaking clearly sometimes) but without the mental effect. It hardly helps me fall asleep because my mind racing is what keeps me up. So my body ends up stoned and unable to move/articulate, while my mind is still going a mile a second. Weird, weird drug.

I wonder if it's any good in any combos or if it would have use in sleeping after a trip.


----------



## Effect

Stopped with the benzos today around noon.  Forget if I posted my today's totals in the "how high" thread.

Tonight is weak:
Scrounged up 2 hits of bud
24oz Natty Ice
24oz 8% abv hard iced tea

Debating going to the liquor store for another cheap Natty and see if the pizza place still has slices, but my JUUL pods better come by Thursday.


----------



## ThatSpaceyKid

Papaverium said:


> Whelp, I made another stupid decision I never learn.
> Was offered a rig with a point of meth, so I did it. I have a very, very low tolerance to methamphetamine.
> 
> This was at about 3pm, it is now 1am, and I am still wide awake. I had already been up all night the night before, so I don't wanna make this 2 nights. I took the last dose of kratom I had about an hour ago, and it actually helped make me a little more relaxed.
> 
> I dunno how I used to get spun for days at a time, totally can't hack that shit now, give me the downers! lol



I did like the same exact shit lol. Almost the same.... I have been on one since Saturday night. Havent slept at all. Just as I'm getting sleepy. I barely ate today since Saturday or sunday or monday I didnt eat. but it was only half a sammich. ... I get more meth and I got a big box of syringes.... It was supposed to be a small half a point 10 piece...  But that mother fucker was at least a good 40 piece in one shot.  And then it wasnt enough in my mind (It was totally enough.  My body is telling me it was and every one else sees it too. It was to much) so I did another dub IV. I didnt need this. I had 3 shots today and I'm definitely not sleeping for the next 3 days fuck.... lol I never learn.... That's what my morning fix is gonna be I'd some more meth... I fucking love meth (I fucking hate this bitch. Please I'd give anything to not be a slave to meth anymore. Its killing .. ) But I'm having so much fun and I feel great. ?


----------



## schizopath

Got highest I have been this year. 2 hours of awesome time then my ears started ringing and stuff.


----------



## sub21lime

Hmm lets see...
Meth( iv and smoke)
Half pint of black velvet 40% abv
Bubble hash from a few runs i helped my friend make.
Lots of weed.
American spirt cigs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

equivalent of 2mg alprazolam

might have a few beers if this doesn't help me have peaceful sleep soon but I'm thinking more benzos = better


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ thank god it worked


----------



## KS78

Opium (PO), 2 dried poppy pods (eaten straight without any preparations), 50 mgs of Hydroxyzine.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Been boshing the benzos (mostly bromazepam) today, and had a nap already especially since I was already on opiates, but now it's actual night time I'm wide awake lol so I'll have to pop a few zolpidem.


----------



## Hylight

KS78 said:


> Opium (PO), 2 dried poppy pods (eaten straight without any preparations), 50 mgs of Hydroxyzine.


omg that sounds good. oh. because i cant decide to take xanax  or a quarter vicodi. well off to do some laundry and waste some more time until i can figure it out. i will probably go with the xan and bake with dabs. the buds have been great.


----------



## sub21lime

.2 black tar heroin (8 out of 10)
Smoked a few bowls of meth
 Lots of really good high grade weed
Roll your own cigs
 25 mgs hydroxyzine ( gonna take another 100 or so more mgs before bed)  

May do some more black by the end of the night. Couple of my roommates drove to the city to get more..just hope i can get in on it lol.  
I sold my done dose for today so ive been doing h through out the day to stay well.


----------



## Effect

.2g dope
2.5mg alprazolam
2 bowls of some bud a girl I went to middle+high school with who's an acquaintance of mine now gifted to me


----------



## schizopath

Effect said:


> .2g dope
> 2.5mg alprazolam
> 2 bowls of some bud a girl I went to middle+high school with who's an acquaintance of mine now gifted to me


Sounds like a really good time


----------



## Effect

Small .2g dope
.5mg alprazolam
.01mg clonidine
Small bowl


----------



## jhjhsdi

Quarter of a block of cheddar. To enhance dreams. 
150mg dph. 
1000mg APAP. 
400mg ibuorofen and a cigarette. 

Skint times lol


----------



## sub21lime

Had a very relaxing night to myself last night(i RARELY get alone time)

Half pint of cheap vodka
Smoked a bunch of strong weed and bubble hash
150mg hydroxyzine
10mg methadone
Weed cookies

Stayed up watching DUST on youtube til 2 am. Reminds me SO MUCH of black mirror on netflex.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Just 100mg of dph tonight. 
150mg last night was a little too much. It never normally is for me, but the Paracetamol & ibuorofen really does potentiate it, and I ended up feeling restless and sweaty in bed which wasn't pleasant at all! So none of that tonight.


----------



## jhjhsdi

50mg of dph for sleep alongside 1000mg APAP and 400mg ibuorofen for neck pain. 
Hopefully they won't potentiate the dph too much lol. 
And a cigarette. 
Great times :/


----------



## sub21lime

So far tonight-
25mg methadone
Lots of good weed(cbd strains included) and bubble hash
Cup of coffee
Cbd/thc infused gummy bears
Marb black cigs
Also plan on taking 50-150mgs of hydroxyzine within the next couple of hours, and smoke more weed/hash ???????????


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Did a nice little 2cb trip last night. I like how easy it is to naturally fall asleep as the peak passes. But this time I was also on amph so I didn't keep falling asleep during the trip. Added to the serotonin euphoria nicely too. Lovely experience. Not deep or anything just fun and light.

Even smoked some weed on top. Still didn't spin me out like weed + most psychedelics does.


----------



## sub21lime

100mg hydroxyzine (will take another 100mg maybe 150mg) ive been doing methamp through out the day and hydroxyzine helps me come down and relax. So ill dose at least a couple more times tonight.
30mg methadone
Marb black cigs
Smoked a few bowls of high cbd/ low thc and a few bowls of high thc bud. Oh and some bubble hash


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Last night I vaped quite a bit from a cart plus I took 4mg etizolam over the course of the day into the evening (.5+.5+1+1+1mg). Had the best sleep I've had in months.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Not sleeping tonight just doing fat lines of k and trippin ballsack. Got some tramadol and some morphine and some dph. And some weed. Things could get interesting


----------



## jhjhsdi

Just ate 250mg of tram and 100mg dph might sleep might not 
Defo doing a line after the kettle boils


----------



## Effect

3mg lorazepam
24oz beer
Bowl of bud


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Don't drink as a rule (used to be an alcoholic) but been out with friends for meal then to see It: Chapter 2, so tonight:
25 drops 5% CBD Oil
2 large (250ml) glasses red wine
40mg Loratidine
500mg Naproxen
450mg Dihydrocodeine

Feeling nice. Also sleepy. Bed soon, methinks.


----------



## Effect

.5mg clonazepam
400mg gabapentin
3 x .2g dope/fent
24oz beer
.1mg clonidine

Passed out earlier while feeling good so kinda feel like I wasted the enjoyment. Woke up and cleaned some shit then back asleep.

Now I'm up again at 4am vaping nicotine and watching Rick & Morty wishing it never got so popular that it turned into a hipster novelty that you see made into various trinkets sold at Spencer's Gifts and Hot Topic.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Taken 37.5mg Quetiapine the last 3 nights. Been prescribed this stuff (was once on 600mg/day and it fucked my blood sugar up so bad I became insulin-dependent) for years but never take it anymore. Got loads of the pills lying around (100's, 150's and 300's).
Couldn't sleep and was in mild-moderate opioid withdrawal so decided to take a tiny dose - way smaller than I ever thought to take before - and tried about 1/4 of a 150mg. Amazing for sleep! I totally get what they say about the lower the dose the better it is for sleep now. I'm not getting the awful next-day lethargy or crazy appetite at this dose either.
I'd much rather be using a z-drug, but it's cool for now. Means I can take more DHC during the day as I don't have to save it to help me sleep so much.


----------



## Effect

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Couldn't sleep and was in mild-moderate opioid withdrawal so decided to take a tiny dose - way smaller than I ever thought to take before - and tried about 1/4 of a 150mg. Amazing for sleep! I totally get what they say about the lower the dose the better it is for sleep now. I'm not getting the awful next-day lethargy or crazy appetite at this dose either.
> I'd much rather be using a z-drug, but it's cool for now. Means I can take more DHC during the day as I don't have to save it to help me sleep so much.



Trying to sleep in mild opioid withdrawal sucks. It's a mind fuck because during the day you feel as though the mild symptoms are managble and that you'll be able to get through, but then you go to lay in bed at night to fall asleep and your body just won't let itself shut off and sleep.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Effect said:


> Trying to sleep in mild opioid withdrawal sucks. It's a mind fuck because during the day you feel as though the mild symptoms are managble and that you'll be able to get through, but then you go to lay in bed at night to fall asleep and your body just won't let itself shut off and sleep.



Yeah, during the day when I'm feeling shitty I'll go out for a cigarette and then try and got lost in a book (I can do this for like 3 or 4 hours and totally "forget" being sick if the book's really good) but at night there's no distractions. I consider myself lucky that in the later stages of withdrawal I get what someone on here told me was "yen sleep" where I can suddenly sleep for like 17 hours.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Had some weed and Ambien for a bit of a trippy night before I nodded off to sleep. Gotta say I don't get much of the "Ambien walrus" from Ambien alone but the weed brings out the trippy side of z-drugs for me including zopiclone too.


----------



## schizopath

Magnesium/calsium vitamin
rooibos vanilla tea with honey
well of weed
hornets to be eaten


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

Wilson Wilson said:


> Had some weed and Ambien for a bit of a trippy night before I nodded off to sleep. Gotta say I don't get much of the "Ambien walrus" from Ambien alone but the weed brings out the trippy side of z-drugs for me including zopiclone too.


I took Ambien years ago and it was fine until one night when I was almost about dozing off and started dreaming before I was actually sleeping.  That was the end of that stuff.


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Yeah, during the day when I'm feeling shitty I'll go out for a cigarette and then try and got lost in a book (I can do this for like 3 or 4 hours and totally "forget" being sick if the book's really good) but at night there's no distractions. I consider myself lucky that in the later stages of withdrawal I get what someone on here told me was "yen sleep" where I can suddenly sleep for like 17 hours.


I wish i could do that ... get lost in a book for hours.  Lately, there's too many thoughts that bombard me and I can't concentrate for the life of me.  It's extremely frustrating.  I really want to acrylic pour and I have all the stuff..  I just have to do it!


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

I sip on kratom tea (a red usually), GABA and either .5 xanax or .5 klonopin..  Usually the Klonopin is better for sleep for me.  Melatonin works good too, but I can't take all of those or I'll wake up groggy.  I choose between Gaba or melatonin, but not both and the other stuff I mentioned.  
Last night I had my kratom tea, gaba &  .5 klonopin.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Lizzy1Fair said:


> I wish i could do that ... get lost in a book for hours.  Lately, there's too many thoughts that bombard me and I can't concentrate for the life of me.  It's extremely frustrating.  I really want to acrylic pour and I have all the stuff..  I just have to do it!



Same with the thoughts, it's why I usually have so much trouble sleeping. But when I'm reading the book occupies my mind (sometimes the intrusive thoughts insist on creeping in but I just try and ignore them as best I can).


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Same with the thoughts, it's why I usually have so much trouble sleeping. But when I'm reading the book occupies my mind (sometimes the intrusive thoughts insist on creeping in but I just try and ignore them as best I can).


I used to do that but I'm at the point now that I just get up and do something else.  Usually something physical that doesn't take much concentration. 
I keep something soothing on when I'm trying to fall asleep or "light" tv to help me doze along with the stuff i mentioned before that helps me get there.  I don't get enough sleep though overall.  I think if we got a full nights sleep (8 hours is perfect for me) it would help with better functioning during the day.  My circadian rhythm hasn't been right for over a year now.


----------



## weekend addiction

Can of Four Loko sour 14 percent
32 oz. Can Milwaukee's best
1800mg gabapentin staggered
4mg Suboxone
Double shot of NyQuil

Bout to smoke a BLK and sleep.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

100 mg wellbutrin 
20 mg celexa 
1 benadryl 
1 cough and cold
And hopefully my last cigarette ever.


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> And hopefully my last cigarette ever.


yeah sure, see ya at your next ciggarette post 

I gave up smoking for 3 weeks, now I'm back on, gonna quit again, at least hope so


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I had a milligram of Etiz before bed plus 3 more over the course of the day yesterday. Ever since I started dosing Etiz daily I've had the best sleep and anxiety relief. It's like I'd take relief mixed with dependence over anxiety mixed with sobriety any day.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Been on oxy all day and now about to do some MDMA for the night. As The Weeknd calls it the XO combo. Which is fitting because his music sounds fucking amazing on Mandy.


----------



## somnilicious

LadyAlkaline said:


> 100 mg wellbutrin
> 20 mg celexa
> 1 benadryl
> 1 cough and cold
> And hopefully my last cigarette ever.



You can do it Ladyalk. Just keep reminding yourself of the nasty side of cigarettes. The smell, damage to lungs, noxious fumes, arterial damage and money wasted. 

I quit 4 months ago by retraining my mind to view smoking as disgusting. I wanted to gain weight and look healthier. My grandfather died from emphysema. He had to carry around an oxygen tank for years and eventually died by basically suffocating. It was horrible because he was delusional before he died at just 65. 

It's doable if you put mental effort into it and so worth it. Replace it with healthy habits.

Just kava and gabapentin tonight.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Wehhheeeyyyy the Mandy is proper hitting now love all oof you guys loooove you allll.


----------



## bamos

Wilson Wilson said:


> Wehhheeeyyyy the Mandy is proper hitting now love all oof you guys loooove you allll.



Love you, too man! But I'm also a lil jealous. Molly wasn't here for a very long time... and I love her so much.
Especially in combination with Oxycodone. Ohhhh yeah. Molly and when it's peaking the Oxycodone instant rel. - such a bliss.
Unfortunately, atm I can't get good Molly. Dafuq!
However, I'm very happy you had loads of fun, mate! :-*


----------



## Wilson Wilson

bamos said:


> Love you, too man! But I'm also a lil jealous. Molly wasn't here for a very long time... and I love here so much.
> Especially in combination with Oxycodone. Ohhhh yeah. Molly and when it's peaking the Oxycodone instant rel. - such a bliss.
> Unfortunately, atm I can't get good Molly. Dafuq!
> However, I'm very happy you had loads of fun, mate! :-*



Haha cheers mate, shame you can't get good MD, I'm in the UK so Amsterdam is right next door and we get the good shit direct and it's really cheap for pure MDMA and pills as in no cuts just MDMA. Oxy is actually real difficult to come by in the UK and I'm lucky to have a plug for it and I don't need to pay extortionate prices either even though I just got 56x OC80's. It's imported rather than UK stuff but it's legit pharma no fent concerns. I get a nice benzo supply too. I got a really good setup for my pharmas and I'm lucky to have it. But yeah MDMA is easy to find and real cheap on this island thanks to our Dutch neighbours.

I took pregabalin 300mg last night and am still utterly mashed off it right now since I don't really have any tolerance to it (only use it every few months if that). I find that pregabalin, while it gets you smashed, doesn't have any real euphoria on its own. However, it's great for drug combos. I just did ~50mg oxy, 0.5mg alprazolam, and 10mg dex and I feel fucking great with those on top of the pregab. Obviously I should say this is not a combo I'm endorsing since it's mixing three downers, but I took lower doses than usual of the oxy and alp and took the dex to balance it out a little, and it's making me feel really high with pregabalin. Should smoke some weed on top of this come to think of it, would round it off perfectly.

Just watched the first Johnny English cuz it was on telly, fucking hilarious.


----------



## sub21lime

Just ate 2 tbsp of cbd /thc infused coconut oil with 2 shots of tequila and around 10mg of doxylamine. Im atm drinking a mixed drink with a shot or so of vodka and smoking hash. Wish i had better drugs. Well at least i have what i have. Definitely could be worse.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Extra mature cheddar to bring on some mad dreams. And a cigarette. No real drugs though. Hence why I'm still awake at 5 fuckin 40 am


----------



## Effect

2 24oz 8% abv cans
10 mg diazepam
2.5mg clonazepam
Last .1mg clonidine 
Multiple little bowls troughout

Played 2k all afternoon pretty much after football.


----------



## weekend addiction

Woke up in the middle of the night with an upset stomach and sore as hell.

Smoked a couple drags of a BLK and then a couple hits of weed and took 100mg vistaril. Gonna smoke a bit more tobacco and drink alotta water and lay down. 

Damn I feel like shit. See you guys in the morning fix thread.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Damn, I had 6x1mg Etizolam over the day yesterday and into the night, finished off with some decent bud. I can't believe I have a solid recollection of most of the day/night. My tolerance is shooting up, time to scale back.


----------



## marley is good

^ Jack


----------



## weekend addiction

Tonight I'm unwinding with ibuprofen, a little cannabis, lots of vistaril, and a couple prazosin. I ate a bigass meal and am gonna smoke a bit of a cigar and sleep.


----------



## Effect

1mg clonazepam
Last 2 bowls of weed

No alcohol at all today for the first time in over a year.


----------



## Snowy_Hell

30mg Flurazepam and some 200mg of Promazine downed with about 0.5 L of red wine slosh sweetened with a teaspoon of honey, then about a gram of weed.


----------



## Effect

.5mg alprazolam
Bowl of bud
16oz Mike's harder 8%


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Quoted from how high are you thread:



> Stoned on some strong weed, strain is some kind of gelato thing. Also on 70mg morphine 100mg temazepam 180mg DHC 200mg oxy 2mg clonazepam.


----------



## MomaDance

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread here.
> 
> Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.



Mine is never exactly the same but typically a mixture of Klonopin, Xanax and Valium.

And a big dip of Kodiak.


----------



## Effect

One last bowl of some weaker bud and 1mg clonazepam under the tongue. Hopefully sleep soon.




Wilson Wilson said:


> Quoted from how high are you thread:



Jealous of the temaazepam. I can't ever seem to get it anymore since my buddy lost his script and it's not popular in this part of the US. That's quite the dose. Tolerance is a bitch tho huh. Either way great fix.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Effect said:


> One last bowl of some weaker bud and 1mg clonazepam under the tongue. Hopefully sleep soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous of the temaazepam. I can't ever seem to get it anymore since my buddy lost his script and it's not popular in this part of the US. That's quite the dose. Tolerance is a bitch tho huh. Either way great fix.



Very hard to come by in the UK too. It’s a popular benzo but one of the rarely prescribed ones. I’m lucky to have it myself.

For some reason oral morphine is hard to come by too even though it’s commonly scripted.


----------



## Effect

To cap off the night and the fading dope/fent, benzo and cannabis combo high from earlier, I just smoked the last of the bud and have .75mg clonazepam under the tongue which will be the last for at least another 18-24 hours if all goes as planned.

Because I chose to actually buy a bag of dope myself which is rare (usually get hooked up for a ride etc), I couldn't get anymore alcohol for Monday Night Football, but I'm doing OK and need to take it easy again starting tomorrow.


----------



## Effect

Bud
Nicotine via juul
.5 clonazepam earlier; fell asleep for a couple hours woke up and caught the end of the bruins game

Waiting for my McDonald's while watching Netflix then back to try and sleep.


----------



## xaddictx

1 tbs of quality Red Bali toss and wash.
600mg Gabapentin
30mg Mirtazipine
20mg Hydroxyzine
KLONDIKE BAR INBOUND!
A good dip of ole Skoal


----------



## Wilson Wilson

160mg oxy and 2mg clonazepam. Basically the same way I woke up haha.


----------



## Effect

1.5mg alprazolam
1.5mg clonazepam
Bowls of bud
Rotisserie chicken
Nicotine


----------



## schizopath

5mg zyprexa
last and propably strongest bonghit
Chamomile tea with honey and milk
Yung Lean - Yoshi City


----------



## 6am-64-14m

4g kratom
2.5mg alprazolam
weed
coffee
early so another 1mg apl and more weed
no tolerance to alp ATM and feeling it nicely
maybe more coffee is in the mix.... 
cigs


----------



## Hylight

i'm shattered like that mick jagger song.
shattered shattered shattered as in too much

half a xanax dose 

coffee
energy drink 
still staggering ?


----------



## Effect

2mg clonazepam
Few bowls of bud
24oz 8% abv screwdriver

Woke up multiple times in the middle of the night.


----------



## Effect

Bout to take the nightly..
.5mg more alprazolam
One more bowl of weed

TV and relax time... Too tired for Xbox right now I guess.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

180mg oxy and 330mg DHC last night. Was nodding hard.


----------



## Effect

Walked about 2 miles each way to cop 2mg clonazepam and 1mg alprazolam for a crazy deal so I didn't mind the walk.

2mg clonazepam
1mg alprazolam
Few bowls of bud

Had a mild fever, but took ibuprofen and hopefully am over it.


----------



## Snowy_Hell

Bah, I've downed some 300mg diazepam with 300mg flurazepam with 2 liters of red wine, couldn't sleep, got up, went to buy tobacco around midnight, then got set up an oxyhydrogen rack for cutting glass, broke the working piece, got mad, tried to stab myself in the neck, chickened out, put few holes in the wall, busted my fist and went to hate-sleep.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

240mg Dihydrocodeine

I really wanna take more but I have no anti-histamines and I'm already fucking itchy. Is there anything else that would help?


----------



## Lucy20

6mg hydromorp 
1mg lorazepam 
1mg clonazepam 
7 beer and 2 shots of vodka


----------



## Lucy20

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> 240mg Dihydrocodeine
> 
> I really wanna take more but I have no anti-histamines and I'm already fucking itchy. Is there anything else that would help?




I can't take codeine even with antihistamines so i highly doubt anything else would stop the itch. 
Hopefully for you im wrong but i rarely am lol


----------



## Hylight

overdosing on dabs

still out cold from extra xannie


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Lucy20 said:


> I can't take codeine even with antihistamines so i highly doubt anything else would stop the itch.
> Hopefully for you im wrong but i rarely am lol



Nah, you're right. I'm gonna take a bit more now as I'm taking Quetiapine to help me sleep anyway (just like 25-50mg) and I just remembered it acts as a very strong anti-histamine at low doses.
Dihydrocodeine isn't as bad as codeine for itching but I still get it sometimes. As long as I have anti-histamines I can take like 600mg no problem but without, not so much.


----------



## GENGAR

Klonopin and fireball whiskey


----------



## schizopath

3 Long Drinks


----------



## Effect

Had my buddy do my hair at his crib. Does it for 10$ and threw me a 2mg clonazepam cause I walked to him. Also offered a hit of hard and I obliged, but didn't so much enjoy as it was probably low quality

25oz lime a rite
2mg clonazepam (way over did it today)
2 bowls of bud

Got home about 30 minutes ago. Watching Netflix and trying to pass out.


----------



## GENGAR

Clonazepam works wonders for me


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Took some 4-AcO-DMT and 40mg oxy tonight. Tripping and nodding pretty nicely.


----------



## Snowy_Hell

Due to a lack of psychopharmatics, I wore myself out with exercise, then used endorphine high to jerk it off with 3mg melatonine and b-complex capsule to sleep, and it works.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

90mg temazepam, feeling decent, hope I can sleep tonight


----------



## Snowy_Hell

Captain.Heroin said:


> 90mg temazepam, feeling decent, hope I can sleep tonight


You need a teenage fairy instead, to wear you out and drown you with endorpines.


----------



## tremours

im finishing off the  dregs of the handle I bought yesterday.... fuck went to work two hours late last night, im so glad the people i work with are such good workers/'peoplei really should just off myself, most days in just feel like a waste of space. well theres always more alcohol


----------



## Nightrider19

tremours said:


> im finishing off the  dregs of the handle I bought yesterday.... fuck went to work two hours late last night, im so glad the people i work with are such good workers/'peoplei really should just off myself, most days in just feel like a waste of space. well theres always more alcohol



Why did you go to work late?


----------



## Nightrider19

BEEEEEEERRRRR

that is all 

Was at a social event - It’s so difficult/ pain in the ass planning to have a smoke whilst being out.  I took my pipe with me as I didn’t know my time frame and have been tired.


----------



## tremours

I work graveyard shift and last night I fell back asleep because my hours were shifted.but of course if you dirnk vodka all day. its easy to lose track of time


----------



## Effect

1mg clonazepam
Few bowls of bud
2 24oz beers

That was last night. Passed out for a few hours and now I'm already up and watching the news


----------



## Cream Gravy?

2mg etizolam. Fighting the urge to sleep...


----------



## sub21lime

Been doing alot of drugs lately due to harvest season and the work that comes

Smoking and shooting speed
60mg bacfolen
500mg gabapentin
Few bowls of weed
Camel ciggerates


----------



## GENGAR

Up all night on adderall


----------



## schizopath

Long drinks, magnesium, cigarettes, 80mg oxy, runescape and Crystal Castles.


----------



## schizopath

Had awesome 2 hour euphoric mania that tired me enough to sleep for 9 hours


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

schizopath said:


> Long drinks, magnesium, cigarettes, 80mg oxy, runescape and Crystal Castles.


Magnesium chills me out on another level. Oxy and some early MMORPG with cig breaks sounds utterly delightful. If I could Groundhog Day it any day between 1999-2002 life would be grand.


----------



## schizopath

OrbitalCombustion said:


> Magnesium chills me out on another level. Oxy and some early MMORPG with cig breaks sounds utterly delightful. If I could Groundhog Day it any day between 1999-2002 life would be grand.


Yeah, it does wonders for me too. Btw, you play the new old wow?

The ultimate combo for me is meth - heroin/oxy and just fucking grinding bosses for days on runescape. Was too young and raging back in the day so wouldnt want to go back.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

schizopath said:


> Yeah, it does wonders for me too. Btw, you play the new old wow?
> 
> The ultimate combo for me is meth - heroin/oxy and just fucking grinding bosses for days on runescape. Was too young and raging back in the day so wouldnt want to go back.


Path of Exile was a newer game to get lost in. Its free on Steam.


----------



## schizopath

OrbitalCombustion said:


> Path of Exile was a newer game to get lost in. Its free on Steam.


Oh yeah Ive played that one for 500 hours. Stopped playing cause I got bored of the grind which always resulted in me dying at lvl 80 mark on the hc.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

schizopath said:


> Oh yeah Ive played that one for 500 hours. Stopped playing it cause got bored of the grind which always resulted in me dying at lvl 80 mark on the hc.


Played Warhammer?


----------



## schizopath

Naa havent :/ Cant focus enough these days so I mostly play Overwatch or Runescape.


----------



## Effect

I was fucked up last night, I was still catching nods.

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
1mg alprazolam
24oz beer
.2 clonidine
25mg hydroxyzine


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

Effect said:


> I was fucked up last night, I was still catching nods.
> 
> 45mg methadone
> 2mg clonazepam
> 1mg alprazolam
> 24oz beer
> .2 clonidine
> 25mg hydroxyzine


Sounds like a good night.


----------



## scatterday

Few bowls of some cheese, An indica dominant hybrid.


----------



## Effect

1mg clonazepam
1mg alprazolam
25mg hydroxyzine
Lots of bud

Almost out of the benzos. Gotta be careful.


----------



## sub21lime

I got pretty fucked up last night on pregabalin. Man i love that shit.

Last night-

600mg lyrica(pregabalin)
Smoking on some really strong hash through out the night( i currently have a very low tolerance to weed)
Smoked a small bowl of a 50/50 thc/cbd strain before bed.
25mg promethazine


----------



## sub21lime

In order-

Joint of hemp flower cbd %10
80mg dxm
50mg hydroxyzine
4 teaspoons matcha (200mgs caffiene give or take. Was tired and i did not want to fall asleep before midnight cus i hate oversleeping for many reasons.)
My bro in law split a xanny bar with me ,so 1mg. (Kinda wish i would of saved it for tomorrow but oh well. Ahhhh its now kicking in  the dxm and l-theanine in the matcha is definitely poteniating it. 
Just got done taking 4 hits of hash and havent smoked in 5 days! By choice! 
Anyways i think im gonna smoke a cig and more hash. Nighty night


----------



## Effect

Been up late, but gonna be catching Zs soon after a little more CoD. Getting drowsy.

24oz 8%abv Smirnoff lemon lime drink
1.5mg lorazepam 
.75g dope/fent
Lots of bud (J and some bowls)
400mg cimetidine

Been feeling good overall and pleasntly drowsy. Watched half of MNF and was rooting for the Seahawks out of spite and got my wish and was exciting despite no real dog in the fight.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Been taking 2-3mg etizolam nightly and it really helps me nod off. I feel a good 'oomph' effect about 20-30 minutes in and by the time I finish watching a Murder She Wrote episode I'm longing for sleep lol.


----------



## sub21lime

Last night~

Cup of green tea with 3/4 tsp coconut oil infused with high cbd /low thc added. Hippy Bullet proof tea anyone?
Lots of hemp flower prolly 3 joints or so and couple bowls out of pipe 
Camel cigs
Cant remember if i took hydroxyzine


----------



## bamos

yesterday I took 0.25mg Brotizolam, 0.125mg Triazolam nasal, 0.5mg Alprazolam, 2mg Clonazepam, 60mg Oxycodone IR oral and some hits of vaped weed.
slept like a muthafukka!!


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Orgasm after sex was by far the best natural way to slip into a deep sleep. Alcohol,benzos and GBL/GBH always guaranteed sleep but quality was not good.

Cannabis is good but didn't always guarantee sleep,sometimes even that didn't work,either too much or too little smoked.

Once I fucked up my natural circadian rhythm with chemicals,then insomnia became a problem that's plagued me on and off for years.


----------



## schizopath

Bottle of wine deep. Why did I ever quit drinking wine? This doesnt even feel like drinking..


----------



## Cream Gravy?

3.5mg Clonazepam - last of the clonaz I have, but I figured what the heck. It's just not a very strong bzd for me. About to add a few fat weed bowls and pass out by 10pm I think.


----------



## Meth novice 79

10-40 mg Valium (depending how often I’ve had it lately) and wine mostly.

I don’t sleep unless it’s chemically induced. Haven’t since I was 11.

I find the Val’s and wine the least harmful


----------



## PotatoMan

750mg soma

roughly 30g of kratom tea (not = 30 dry grams)


----------



## sub21lime

250mg hydroxyzine( definitely need a tolerance break)
Large Cup of organic grn tea with cbd sugar and apple cider mix
50mg brood spectrum cbd hemp oil
Smoked a Few bowls of hemp strain "white wine"
American spirit cigs

I have to admit i am very relaxed with no anxiety all cus i took hemp cbd oil then smoked hemp flower. I actually feel good. Definitely makes cutting down on thc much much easier.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

had another 2mg alprazolam bar, several doxylamine tablets like 3 or 4 because 1 didn't do much and now I'm tired YAAAAY going to sleep night all, am gonna wake up nicely i hope


----------



## sub21lime

Last night~

Green tea with cbd sugar
2 small bowls of cbd/thc weed, few bowls of hemp flower and 3 hits of hash all smoked throughout the evening/night


----------



## Captain.Heroin

0.5 then 1mg alprazoalm spread over 4 to 6 hours, forget.

only slightly sad = WAY BETTER than I was yesterday I was a fucking nightmare.



Captain.Heroin said:


> had another 2mg alprazolam bar, several doxylamine tablets like 3 or 4 because 1 didn't do much and now I'm tired YAAAAY going to sleep night all, am gonna wake up nicely i hope


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH oh god, I woke up like, feeling like, total fucking shit and it was utter hell and I was acting terribly and PLEASE GOD if I go to sleep DO NOT WAKE UP LIKE THAT AGAIN I CANNOT DO THAT


----------



## sub21lime

Last night-

20mg full spectrum cbd oil under tounge
Joint of hemp flower
Bowl of high cbd/ low thc bud
Bowl of gg#4 x wedding cake 
100mg l-theanine with 300mg ashwaganda ksm66 extract 

Having a low tolerance to cannabinoids is awesome. I definitely want to keep it this way.


----------



## sub21lime

Last night i took 230mg hydroxyzine


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Vaping some Blue Dream shatter and watching some videos on YouTube until I pass out later. Probably going to take some Melatonin in a couple hours if I'm awake past midnight. Gotta try and sleep as much as possible I'm on the schedule six days at work for the Holiday and whatnot. The high doses of THC is pretty sedating for me in itself tho.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

3mg Etizolam and some decent condom free sex  still didn’t sleep great though


----------



## Effect

Bowl of good cannabis
900mg gabapentin
24oz 8% abv screwdriver (only can of the day )
25mg hydroxyzine

Playing nba2k then possibly some Oblivion


----------



## Cream Gravy?

.1mg buprenorphine
3mg etizolam

Soooo sleepy


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Night and Morning since it's 12:16am but I've only been up 2 hours (I'm really sick).
So far:

Amoxicillin 500mg (last one )
Sertraline 250mg
Dihydrocodeine 120mg
Codeine 180mg
Naproxen 500mg
Depakote 400mg
Cyclizine 100mg

Who's dick I gotta suck to get some morphine around here? (my neighbor's, that's who...but he's away this week)
I feel like utter shit thanks to:
1) A chest infection
2a) labyrinthitis
2b) inner-ear infection (anyone remember how much these muthafuckers hurt?)
3) I've fallen over outside three fucking times


----------



## Hylight

^^^ oh yeah. definitely do need the morphine .


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Just took 1.5mg etizolam, totaling 4mg for the day. Will take 3mg in a few hours before bed.


----------



## Effect

.5mg clonazepam
25mg hydroxyzine
10mg methadone
Bout to smoke a bowl
Nicotine via juul


----------



## Effect

2mg clonazepam
2 x 24oz beer 

Shieeeet


----------



## Crackedout420

Usually on work nights its weed, weed and more weed. Maybe some shatter if I have some. But weekends it's getting cracked out and waiting up late to pass out.


----------



## schizopath

Some long drinks, just took the edge off but it was all that I needed.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Couldn't sleep and got out of bed to take 2+3mg etizolam last night till I finally nodded off. Idk if it was the afternoon tea or WDs or what but I slept like ass last night.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

0.5mg triazolam, 1mg alprazolam, 25mg doxylamine succinate, naproxen (I'm guessing it's a 200/220 type mg dosage pill) and 25mg of ephedrine.  Going to have some dxm polistirex.  GOODNIGHTWORLD


----------



## Crackedout420

Lately booze, crack and shatter and a night cap.


----------



## Effect

24oz beer
.1mg clonidine
.75mg clonazepam
25mg hydroxyzine
2 bowls of 'super lemon haze'

Starting to feel tired. Might hop off Xbox and find something on TV to pass out to.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Had sex and now smoking weed, feeling tired, answering messages on tinder, whats..


----------



## Ketamania

300mg of tram, 300mg of gabapentin, bumps of k alongside. Noddin in and out a bit. Could take a trazadone to sleep whenever I feel like ending this floating feeling.


----------



## Effect

Ending the 2 day amphetamine session (definitely can't classify 100mg of amphet over the course of 48 hours, but it's time to sleep. Got only 3 hours each night because I had benzos) because it's time for some dopamine replenishing sleep.

1800mg gabapentin (staggered over 3 hours)
1.5mg clonazepam
Bowl of gorilla glue
24oz 8% abv screwdriver

Gonna play nba2k for a bit then take a clonidine and smoke a little more bud and get a solid 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## schizopath

Chamomile tea
Cigs
NOOO not bupre, shit sleep always gets me arggghh
Moderate dose of gabapentin


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far this evening I've taken:
100mg Sertraline
Two Capsules Milk Thistle
75mg Seroquel
270mg Dihydrocodeine
A lot of CBD
50mg Thorazine
550mg Naproxen
300mg Depakote

EDIT: Updated


----------



## Hylight

tried some cannabis oil sublingual , 
helped for a bit.
more dabz. helps 50/50.


----------



## devilsgospel

Effect said:


> Bowl of good cannabis
> 900mg gabapentin
> 24oz 8% abv screwdriver (only can of the day )
> 25mg hydroxyzine
> 
> Playing nba2k then possibly some Oblivion



Have to quote this month+ old post to tell you that Oblivion was the greatest game ever made.

Last night I drank a bunch of beer and absinthe, then fell asleep, then woke up because I spilled absinthe all over myself because I was still holding the glass.


----------



## Effect

.4g dope/fent
45mg methadone
2.5mg alprazolam
2 bowls of 'Grandaddy Purp' (just grabbed from the dispensary) 

Got a little nod going bud I hate too much sedation


----------



## Effect

2.5mg alprazolam
2 bowls of gdp
24oz beer


----------



## schizopath

last of my bupre, 0.3mg, and 1.5grams of gaba with tea and cigs. The nod is niceee.


----------



## Mizotlangval

Netflix after weed


----------



## Effect

1.5mg alprazolam (4mg total today )
Too many hits of "purple bubbleberry"
24oz  5.9% abv beer

Celts vs Bucs is pissing me off. Either Xbox or Netflix til bed. Might check out the new Netflix Aaron Hernandez documentary series because this one looks like they actually dug deep with Netflix money backing it.


----------



## devilsgospel

45mg DXM
5mg melatonin
GABA, ashwagandha, valerian

Yup, still awake 6 hours later. I need a fucking BENZO


----------



## Effect

1.25 last mg of alprazolam
2 bowls of the new bud
24oz beer 

Just woke up in the middle of the night at 4 to piss and couldn't go back to sleep (or more not tired so played a game of 2k, there on sports center with the sound off. 

Thinking I need the sleep so might just ASMR it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE HYPNOTICS WORKED THANK GOD I slept like 8 hours and it felt SO SO SO GOOD THANK YOU LORD.  

Oh god I hope I can get back into that kind of sleep cycle without needing hypnotics again.  

This one has not always worked ideally and IT DID oh thank god it was so motherfucking beautiful.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Opium (pod tea) and weed (cookies and cream).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> 45mg DXM
> 5mg melatonin
> GABA, ashwagandha, valerian
> 
> Yup, still awake 6 hours later. I need a fucking BENZO


I have found rebound insomnia = way worse than rebound anxiety from quitting benzos so it's best to use them sparingly for sleep.

I HATE hearing this come out of my mouth, you know I LOVE to pass out on benzos and get the sleep of a lifetime, that is like, my thing.  Flurazepam, temazepam, triazolam, midazolam, and more.  I just like to pass out on benzos for the sleep.  With good sleep most of my anxiety issues aren't going to flare up in the day because it all stems from bad sleep/nightmares.  

So to me a hypnotic dose is like that and a bar of xanax the next day for what it does to my brain.

IF others are similar, then yeah imagine like hypnotics are way more habit forming/addictive unfortunately.  Even the very short duration ones like triazolam.  

I would say it "fucks with sleep hormones/circadian rhythm" but I'm not sold on this as I'll have insomnia/fear of sleeping from my disorders even w/o medication.

Hope you get sleep my friend


----------



## Effect

Just got that feeling it's time to turn off the Xbox based on the hand-eye coordination falling off a cliff over the past 30 minutes due to the pre bed cocktail.

1mg alprazolam under the tongue now (half bar of quality yellows press)
.5mg alprazolam oral (half 1mg pharm tab)
Bowl of "Amnesia Haze
24oz 8% Smirnoff Lemon Smash 

Time for TV, ripping the vape, one more bowl possibly followed by a cannabis/benzo munchie sesh of ice cream cake 

 Good night my friends 

Might check back later in the middle of the night...


----------



## schizopath

1mg of bupre nasally.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

schizopath said:


> 1mg of bupre nasally.


That'd be puke city for me lol

Last night I nodded off well on 17mg O-DT and 2.5mg etizolam at the end of the evening. Planning something similar for tonight. Mmmm what a delightful combo. Social, warm, and most of all, relaxing.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

03:26am
So far tonight:
Sertraline 250mg
Dihydrocodeine 660mg
Morphine (Oramorph) 160mg
Naproxen 1000mg
Depakote 800mg
3 x Milk Thistle Capsules
Quetiapine 75mg
Chlorpromazine 100mg
CBD 200mg
Bisoprolol 5mg
Codeine 32mg

Damn nice night with the pills. Feelin' opiated and content


----------



## Effect

2 24oz beers
2 bowls of bud
1mg clonazepam (1 more mg I shouldn't have taken )
Nicotine via menthol juul pod

Finishing up one last game of nba2k then setting in with some TV to sleep too.


----------



## Effect

24oz beer
1mg clonazepam
Bowl of good Indica bud

Bout to smoke another and keep watching the Celtics. Just had a bowl of New England clam chowder.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Trying to catch some Zzz's got a big day ahead of me tommorow so I'm taking a little sleepy time combo that I use once in awhile when need be.

10mgs of Flexeril
10mgs of Melatonin 
1,500mgs of Valerian Root


----------



## devilsgospel

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Trying to catch some Zzz's got a big day ahead of me tommorow so I'm taking a little sleepy time combo that I use once in awhile when need be.
> 
> 10mgs of Flexeril
> 10mgs of Melatonin
> 1,500mgs of Valerian Root



The one thing about valerian root I hate is that it enhances my already super fucked up vivid dreams.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

0.5mg Xanax and 1mg etizolam with a little rum was enough to have me completely mashed last night, slept like a baby too. My tolerance is sooo fucking low right now. A blessing and a curse. Just gotta make sure I remember how low it is atm when I'm at work. Breaking my scripted clonazepam into quarters at the moment haha.


----------



## Blind Melon

Methadone, some vaped meth, benzos, dabs. Frustrating day waiting for what became nothing.
Vaped some meth.
Dabbed some wax 
Took gabapentin
Ate 4x 350mg somas
Ate 1mg alprazolam.
Took 400 of this metaxolone.
Dabbing and taking baby rips off the meth vape. Feel great, but something's off.. try some more gaba and 1 last dab


----------



## schizopath

25mg thc gum. Smiling happily so I guess its working.


----------



## phenethylo J

Having a bowl of some northern hash plant with some girl scout cookies crumble on top. Has a real nice earthy flavor. Been forever since I had flowers mainly just stick to concentrates these day.


----------



## S.J.B.

Rum, but just enough to make me tired.


----------



## schizopath

A relaxing half an hour in the sauna. I dont think Ive ever been this content and calm in stim comedowns.


----------



## schizopath

Drinking some tea in hopes my mind believes that its really a downer.


----------



## schizopath

Chamomille tea
schizophrenic amount of nicotine
currently 0.5mg buprenorphine but likely going to take 3mg of it total.


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg of bupre and chamomile tea


----------



## schizopath

1.5mg bupre and also chamomile tea. With good music of course.


----------



## outersp3ce

Indica THC cart plus some melatonin


----------



## schizopath

Drinking chamomile tea + smoking cigs every 30 mins. Propably gonna watch netfix soon.


----------



## schizopath

Well still got plenty of alcohol. Its been a good day but Im starting to get tired so gonna watch some shit on netflix.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Just some good ol' weed tonight.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've always regretted trying to use alcohol (especially alcohol + benzo) to get to sleep the first night after a stim bender. Inevitably I wake up at 3 AM in a near panic attack from the anxiety it brings on. Much better to wait for natural sleep or just the benzo alone. Alcohol brings nothing to the party at this stage.


----------



## Ganjcat

Not gonna lie I've been clicking for 3 days until tonight when I got a bag it's been tough.. on the plus I get paid tommorow so that's good


----------



## thegreenhand

Just some yummy schweedies. Indulged in a joint on this crisp, snowy night


----------



## devilsgospel

I went out drinking with my buddy at work and we got mighty fucked up. I even pregamed with 150mg lyrica and some O-DSMT lol. Got home and passed right the fuck out. Woke up a few hours later and just boofed a nice dose of O-DSMT. So now I'm just chillin high at 4am and don't know what to do.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

~50mg oral morphine, ~300mg DHC, some GSC, and 1mg clonazepam.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Small bowls of sativa mixed with 1-1.5mg doses of etiz over the evening.


----------



## schizopath

3 long drinks and atleast a dozen cigs


----------



## schizopath

Cigs, 600mg pregabalin snorted and some long drinks. Propably playing till I fall asleep on the chair.


----------



## schizopath

Fell asleep on my chair second time in row. Gonna go rest on my bed about right now.

Took about 1.2mg bupre just before drifting off. So feeling gooood.


----------



## schizopath

Green tea featuring cigs


----------



## BK38

I drank too much vodka yday on top the Phenibut, so I  hair-of-the-dogged it with 2 shots of vodka today and that's it. Be a good boy til Monday then prob do another Phenibut/vodka day...never learn lol


----------



## Specified

Nothing.....fucking nothing....but got some nice yummy bars coming up


----------



## schizopath

Down to my last 2 pieces of tea. Getting pretty fucking tired so might try sleeping soon.


----------



## jhjhsdi

200mg tramadol 
10mg diazepam 
3.75mg zopiclone 
1000mg paracetamol 
500mg naproxen
Broken ribs suck!


----------



## Ganjcat

Been waiting all tucking day and still waiting I just hope my money in in 15min otherwise.. Fuck..


----------



## schizopath

Yeah drugs are good but have you ever eaten a beef a la Lindström?


----------



## schizopath

Drank my last long drink


----------



## schizopath

Took antipsychotic cause I propably entered psychosis few hours ago. Shit got weird. Hoping I can sleep soon.


----------



## jhjhsdi

A cigarette and a 45mg mirtazapine, taken orally. Never tried em before. Heard they pretty good for sleep. Not taking for anti-depressant effects (heard you need to take for a good few weeks before they start anyway). 
Been on the cider all day. Quite tipsy. Heard the mirtaz can give really trippy vivid dreams, keen lol. 
Wish me luck, g'night peeps


----------



## Ganjcat

20 ml methadone on top of a bag of h 6 hours ago paying down cuz I feel nauseous shouldn't have any trouble sleeping tonight man I would kill for a spliff


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Took antipsychotic cause I propably entered psychosis few hours ago. Shit got weird. Hoping I can sleep soon.


sounds fun ha


----------



## Bonch

Kratom 
Kava
Liposomal vitamin C 
Herb 
Grape vape
New strokes album 
Peppermint cbd neck rub


----------



## Gaffy

3 liters Sangria
Cigarettes
A good wank.

Couldn't sleep..
I suspect the aromas to be somehow stimulating..


----------



## phenethylo J

A little bit of  mxe and dabs of some distillate, isolate, and crumble. 

Think I'll plug some mxe and 2cb tomorrow.


----------



## schizopath

Took it a few hours ago but 1mg of buprenorphine and some lemon ice tea


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Not being able to sleep is such a fucking hell. I'm an ADHS and I don't even know when I slept through one night -- must have been in childhood? With 16 i realised, ooooh, Cannabis lets me sleep sooo good, and since that time I'm using it for this and only for this - I never smoke during the day, I always roll one directly before going to bed. If there is no grass available I take 100 mg Seroquel, which also helps a lot but feels sooo... i don't know .... unnatural compared to Cannabis. 

Yeah and on weekends there are my benzoes.

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Drank 2 ginger long drinks. Feeling good.


----------



## whataboutheforests

10 mgs oxy.  For a total of 25 mgs through out the day. Couple beers and a sip of japanese whiskey with dinner too.


----------



## Hylight

i yah ty ! was looking for this page.

this *rosin *that is like 92% thc 
only had shatter _one _time that was better.
and better than crack i should add. than _it
could ever have been._

hydroxyzine half a hit, 5mg's okay
to . . . potentiate a small amount of 
an opioid.  And it seems to be taking 
me out cold. ruh roh ! 

oh yeah and the *Rosin *FTW !!!!!   _also. _


----------



## schizopath

Nobodys selling anything this time at night so Im only drinking me some tea.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Dropping another mg of alprazolam
5mg flexeril
2g kratom
 be asleep in 30 mins....
sweet dreams blue people.
love ya always
1


----------



## Karamazov

Nighty night!

500 mg magnesium glycinate.
1mg melatonin. 

we will see...


----------



## billykoz!23

4mg xanax, sleepytime tea, 1mg subutex or 2, and bam. out cold


----------



## schizopath

Took a total of 1.8mg bupre some hours ago and now drinking me some nightly tea. Propably gonna stay up few more hours to grind some levels I need in a game to start earning better btc/hour rate. Also smoking cigs every 45 min.


----------



## 4meSM

3g of kratom and a spliff.
Watching a couple episodes of Dr House, might take a final 1.5g of kratom to end the night.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2mg Clonazolam
2mg Flubromazolam
8mg Etizolam
5mg Roofies
300 mg Oxazepam

NO SAFER USE


----------



## jhjhsdi

My ket guy fell thru so, aborting the night ASAP before I kill someone  (was supposed to get a Henry) 
11.25mg of zopiclone, 30mg morphine, on my 6th drink of cider. Got 7 earlier. 4 x 500ml of 6% stuff, 3 x 660ml of 7.4 stuff%. 
Multiple cigarettes. 
Playstation until I pass out on the sofa. 
(hopefully the zopis actual use kicks in before that God dam metallic taste lol) 
G'night cunts  tomorrow's another day (unfortunately)


----------



## JoEhJoEh

10 mg Diclazepam
10 mg Etizolam
5 mg Flunitrazepam
300 mg Oxazepam
2 mg Flubromazolam
1 Wappa-Joint

_NO SAFER USE!!! DONT DO THIS IF YOU ARE NOT EXPERIENCED!!!_

EDIT: Even if you probably don't believe I'm still awake and do read about whatever interests me but I suspect my cocaine to be so awake. I mean, of  course I'm a litte tired but I dont want to go to bed. Besides I just do my first Pyrazolam-Solution, then Pagoclone. I'm so curious....... :D


----------



## schizopath

Some tea, some hardcore porn and some cigs. Might play Overwatch for a round or two and go to sleep.


----------



## jhjhsdi

How do I post images I cba to type it all


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fuck the images
5 x big bottles of beer0
4 x 50mg tramadol
1 x 10mg blue diaz Im pretty sure are fake/dif benzo but do the job
2 x legit yellow 5mg diaz
2 x 500mg paracetamol
1 x naproxen 
1 x omeprazole 
2 x 500mg turmeric and black pepper
1 x omega 3
1000 mg vit c
2 x multi vit with iron 
3 x Cranberry tabs
Cigarettes
Bag of sour tangy wine gums.... 
Then 1 more blue and 2 more yellew
1 x zopiclone 
I'm fucked. G'night


----------



## JoEhJoEh

10 mg Bromazolam
10 mg 3-Hydroxyphenazepam
5mg Flunitrazepam
100 mg Oxazepam
1 Wappa-joint


----------



## RedRum OG

A boatload of weed edibles to get me through to my methadone in the morning. Probably at least 150mg THC. I hate that my eyes are painfully dry but I dont perceive myself to be feeling any better. 6 more hours and I'll be straightened out, boys. Almost there.

The silver lining is these days it only takes me 30-40mg to get well after a bad weekend like this, as little as 20 if I'm dosing regularly. Pays to lower your tolerance, kids, even though they wont teach that in school. Just wish I'd remember that before I took another trip to "shoulda saved some" land


----------



## schizopath

Some Jinjer and two cups of cranberry cream red tea with milk and sugar.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

10 mg Bromazolam
10 mg 3-Hydroxyphenazepam

later

a Wappa-Joint.

EDIT: Just have been to reddit - OMG - never ever - what are they doing there? Huahhhhh!


----------



## schizopath

6mg of bupre. No lucid dreams this time sadly. Mostly just fucking wasted it but alas atleast Im feeling good.


----------



## Flower Fairy

A quarter of a 1mg Xanax and a fuck load of Valarian root as I'm coming off Xanax and before that in the last 2 weeks I've came off 2 sedating antidepressants and I can't fucking sleep sober, I was before this pandemic then back on pills soon as the world got fucked up 

Fucking nightmares are worse, waking up about 50 times sweating out, passing back out, I been on them 9 days that's all

Nice that I'm not the only one who needs something to get to sleep


----------



## schizopath

Did about 0.2mg bupre from the leftovers left at the plate


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Did about 0.2mg bupre from the leftovers left at the plate


hahahha bro, stop wasting ur money on bupe. Aren't there any other opiates in ur country?  There's better drugs than bupe.


----------



## schizopath

Anything else is a even bigger waste  Bupre lasts me for a while and Id need like 160mg of oxy which would cost me a hundred.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Anything else is a even bigger waste  Bupre lasts me for a while and Id need like 160mg of oxy which would cost me a hundred.


ahhhhhhhhhh oxy is far superior than bupe tho


----------



## schizopath

Of course it is but considering I can use bupe 20 days a month or oxy 2 days a month it aint hard to choose between them.

Small dose bupre feels like 60mg+ of oxy but costs maybe 20%


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Of course it is but considering I can use bupe 20 days a month or oxy 2 days a month it aint hard to choose between them.
> 
> Small dose bupre feels like 60mg+ of oxy but costs maybe 20%


i don't have an oxy connect atm but i slam my opis so i don't enjoy oxy that much anymore.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah. The only cost effective opiate would be heroin but since I dont iv its mostly a waste.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Yeah. The only cost effective opiate would be heroin but since I dont iv its mostly a waste.


it must be shit quality anyway....


----------



## schizopath

Youre propably right. Propably getting some cocaine in june cause I cant keep my shit together in amphs. The coke should be oily so hoping that its strong.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Youre propably right. Propably getting some cocaine in june cause I cant keep my shit together in amphs. The coke should be oily so hoping that its strong.


I Wouldnt buy coke outside my country, they cut that shit even here.i can't imagine other countries far away.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Green.. '


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I don't understand how cocaine is still on the market. Meth or even amp lasts much longer with at least twice as much dopaminergic activity max, and the price disparity is outrageous. Someone say how, beyond rich people, there's still a demand.


----------



## nznity

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> I don't understand how cocaine is still on the market. Meth or even amp lasts much longer with at least twice as much dopaminergic activity max, and the price disparity is outrageous. Someone say how, beyond rich people, there's still a demand.


bro, trust me REAL cocaine is just PUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. Makes you feel on top of the world, 1g is enough to have a good time by yourself with pure cocaine. It's a cure and a blessing that i was born in the country that makes mostof the coke in the world meh.


----------



## nznity

I chipped today:
20mg Morphine IV
2x 20mg Oxycodone Hcl (Old Formula)
4mg clonazepam
I'm flying high as a fucking kite
w00tttttttttt


----------



## Joey

Steady, daily ; alcohol and meth.


----------



## MsDiz

RedRum OG said:


> A boatload of weed edibles to get me through to my methadone in the morning. Probably at least 150mg THC. I hate that my eyes are painfully dry but I dont perceive myself to be feeling any better. 6 more hours and I'll be straightened out, boys. Almost there.
> 
> The silver lining is these days it only takes me 30-40mg to get well after a bad weekend like this, as little as 20 if I'm dosing regularly. Pays to lower your tolerance, kids, even though they wont teach that in school. Just wish I'd remember that before I took another trip to "shoulda saved some" land


Get a warm flannel and leave it over your closed eyes for 15 mins or so. It will help with the dryness. I’d also get some eye drops and use them. Drying of the eyes over time will cause serious problems. I’ve a condition where I don’t produce enough tears and have had ulcers on my cornea due to my dry eyes and it is brutally painful and can leave scarring. Luckily I don’t have scars but I’m extra careful now with my eyes.


----------



## Hylight

ktatom

edible serving


----------



## Coffeeshroom

For sleep only, its mostly a benzo and weed, plus sometimes maybe once a week dopaquel


----------



## bamos

Yesterday I took 0.125mg Brotizolam, 5mg Zolpidem and 0.125mg Triazolam - forgot the 50:1 Leonurus sibiricus HCL extract (aka Marihuanilla) 20mg. I slept very well.


----------



## Flower Fairy

RedRum OG said:


> I hate that my eyes are painfully dry



I have perssistant dry eye syndrome, its horrible I pour in so much eyedrops and I'm now on a better type of eyedrops, I've tried eye masks and eye gels and alsorts, I'm always rubbing my eyes it feels like they're full of grit or sand 

I have thirsty eyeballs, sometimes my eyeballs feel like raisins lol


----------



## bamos

Flower Fairy said:


> I have perssistant dry eye syndrome, its horrible I pour in so much eyedrops and I'm now on a better type of eyedrops, I've tried eye masks and eye gels and alsorts, I'm always rubbing my eyes it feels like they're full of grit or sand
> 
> I have thirsty eyeballs, sometimes my eyeballs feel like raisins lol



I had a similar problem. Very dry eyes and eyedrops and eyegels didn't help, so I bought a humidifier for my apartment which now runs all the day. Before I had the humidifier the humidity in my apartment was at about 18%, now it's at 32% which is enough. The humidity should be at a minimum of 30%. Now my eyes are not dry anymore and I don't need eyedrops. Sometimes I power up the humidifier to its maximum and let it run for a while, then the humidity in my apartment gets up to about 40%, but actually 32% is enough for me. If you haven't tried to fix you dry eyes with a humidifier then you definitely should give it a try. These things aren't very expensive.

OT:
Yesterday night I couldn't sleep so I took:
3mg Bromazepam
0.25mg Triazolam
5mg Zolpidem
woke up in the middle of the night which sucked and made me angry
so I took 5mg Zolpidem, 0.5mg Alprazolam and a benzo with a longer half life
2mg Clonazepam
then I could sleep very well till my alarm woke me up.


----------



## Flower Fairy

bamos said:


> If you haven't tried to fix you dry eyes with a humidifier then you definitely should give it a try. These things aren't very expensive.



I've not thought to do that, my flat can get quite damp though, so I thought the air would be moist enough and if I put more moisture in it will make it even more damp 

Our net curtains and some of the walls have mildue so I didn't want to add more water into it lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Last night?
1mg alp
~8 hits of crack
Slept like the dead.


----------



## Flower Fairy

My meds ain't working no more, this notification reminded me to put in for my zopiclone lol

Last night I had Mirtazapine and Promethazine and pukka bedtime tea, I'm supposed to be coming off pills but I seem just be adding onto them lol


----------



## bamos

Flower Fairy said:


> I've not thought to do that, my flat can get quite damp though, so I thought the air would be moist enough and if I put more moisture in it will make it even more damp
> 
> Our net curtains and some of the walls have mildue so I didn't want to add more water into it lol



Sure, that makes sense, if your place gets quite damp and the air is moist enough you don't wanna add more water with a humidifier, cuz than it gets moldy real fast. It was just an idea, cuz the humidifier helped me a lot... sorry that I couldn't help you with your dry eyes problem.


----------



## Flower Fairy

That's okay @bamos my new eye drops help and I'm glad I didn't go buy a humidifier and stuff lol I might buy a hygrometer and see how dry the air is, my flat gets cold and damp in winter but in summer it might be to dry who knows


----------



## bamos

Flower Fairy said:


> That's okay @bamos my new eye drops help and I'm glad I didn't go buy a humidifier and stuff lol I might buy a hygrometer and see how dry the air is, my flat gets cold and damp in winter but in summer it might be to dry who knows



That's how I found out that the air in my apartment was way too dry. When the hygrometer showed only 18% humidity I was shocked, but was quite sure, that this was the problem for my dry eyes. The next day I bought a humidifier for $40. As I said, these things are not that expensive and they do exactly what they are supposed to do. Right now I have only 29% humidity, so I have to power the humidifier up. 

OT:
Just gave the order to buy some more sleep meds. Not that I'm out of sleep meds. I still have enough for another week, but in these times you never know. It's better to stack up a lil bit. I hope they get the Triazolam, though I'm pretty sure they do, cuz it's my favorite and they know that. 

/edit: a nice delivery of benzos arrived and it contained: Triazolam (of course), Alprazolam, Lorazepam, Zolpidem and Bromazepam. the supply chain works.


----------



## bamos

Yesterday I took this combo to get to sleep:
1mg Clonazepam
0.25mg Triazolam nasal
0.25mg Alprazolam
5mg Zolpidem


----------



## jhjhsdi

Herbal sleep aids that HAVEN'T WORKED  even after 2 hours lying in the dark/silence ffs fml lol I need some decent sleepers 
Some of you take benzos I've never heard of. 
Can I get some recommendations of the best/strongest/shortest acting ones please? Or should I just go with Xanax?


----------



## bamos

jhjhsdi said:


> Herbal sleep aids that HAVEN'T WORKED  even after 2 hours lying in the dark/silence ffs fml lol I need some decent sleepers
> Some of you take benzos I've never heard of.
> Can I get some recommendations of the best/strongest/shortest acting ones please? Or should I just go with Xanax?



This is of course not a recommendation, I'm just answering to your question which is a strong, short acting benzo that'll help you get to sleep.
Triazolam, but I'd advise not to take it nasally. Just take it orally. It'll work. (y)


----------



## jhjhsdi

@bamos thanks, I've never tried that one.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm fucking sick so it were painkillers and antibiotics... Because of that I couldn't speak to the person who ownes the practice I wanted to be part of - FUCK! 

She seems to be waiting until i'm O K again but I never trust people...

JJ


----------



## jhjhsdi

Took 2 of the herbal sleepers earlier and supplemented with 600mg of magnesium. 
Just took a 3rd herbal sleeper (extracts of valerian, passion flower and hop strobile) it says in leaflet adults take 2 a night and if you take too many contact doctor or pharmacist immediately. 
Soooo... if I wake up dead, I've OD'd on some flowers 
I'm probably more likely to shit the bed than die   

Really need to get some dph. Going to order a magnesium and melatonin blend when I get paid. I'd love to just use benzos, but after my previous addition and the past few weeks on them I've decided I definitely can't be trusted around them. So I'll go for a massive blend of natural/herbal shit instead


----------



## bamos

jhjhsdi said:


> Took 2 of the herbal sleepers earlier and supplemented with 600mg of magnesium.
> Just took a 3rd herbal sleeper (extracts of valerian, passion flower and hop strobile) it says in leaflet adults take 2 a night and if you take too many contact doctor or pharmacist immediately.
> Soooo... if I wake up dead, I've OD'd on some flowers
> I'm probably more likely to shit the bed than die
> 
> Really need to get some dph. Going to order a magnesium and melatonin blend when I get paid. I'd love to just use benzos, but after my previous addition and the past few weeks on them I've decided I definitely can't be trusted around them. So I'll go for a massive blend of natural/herbal shit instead



If you are trying various herbal sleep remedies you should give Blue Lotus (Nymphaea caerulea) a try. I've tested it in the last week a couple of times and IME the best way to use it for sleep is to put some of the extract in a 00 size capsule and just swallow it. If you use high doses of Blue Lotus it's very sedating, especially the extract, though it also is quite expensive. However, if you know a vendor who sells high quality herbal extracts, search for Blue Lotus (Nymphaea caerulea). When the pure extract in a 00 size capsule doesn't help, you can potantiate it with magnesium, CBD oil or passion flower extract.

/edit: I use the blue lotus extract in capsules, because I don't like the taste of the blue lotus flower tea.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@bamos cheers I'll give it a go


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Last night had 240mg DHC, 20mg tianeptine sodium, and 20mg oxy after a lovely strong roll. Came down smooth and slept like a fuckin baby.


----------



## jhjhsdi

2 x herbal sleep aids (valerian, passion flower and hop strobile extracts) 
2 x 300mg magnesium supplement
10mg blue diaz which I expect to be fake but defo stil a benzo I suspect etizolam actually down to the taste n the way it reacts under the tounge
5mg yellow diaz which I know is pharmacy stuff. Legit 110%
3.75 zopiclone which i fucking hate the taste of and can taste it now ugh metal
On my 8th bottle of cider, 500ml bottles, 7.5%.I'm pissed. Yolo n that u cunts. Love u


----------



## jhjhsdi

Just added another
5mg diaz
3.75mg zopi
200mg tramadol cuz why not
2 x paracetamol
2 x ibuprofen
4 hits of butane gas
A cigarette

Yolo stil got 1.5 ciders and smashing them too. Why the FUCK not lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

When I'm sober I'll punch myself for saying Yolo lol
And for doing gas


----------



## jhjhsdi

Another 10mg "diazepam'taken subling.
Another cigareee. Few more hits of gas
Another 100mg tram and the last cider. Fuck it.. A d another .3.75 zopi. Fuck it. On one tonight lol


----------



## nznity

2mg clonazepam, chill as fk


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> 200mg tramadol cuz why not



Because it keeps you awake lol, well they do me, till 3 or 4 hours later when they then help to keep me asleep 

I took Mirtazapine and Promethazine


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> Because it keeps you awake lol, well they do me, till 3 or 4 hours later when they then help to keep me asleep




It was pointless taking the tram at that time yes but, I felt nice when I woke up 

Tonight I'm not drunk so alot more sensible 
600mg magnesium 
Herbal sleep aid 
3.75mg zopiclone 
Yellow diaz 
Blue diaz
2 x ibuprofen cuz my back hurts 

No tram, no alcohol and most importantly NO GAS wtf was I thinking


----------



## schizopath

900mg gabapentin


----------



## schizopath

Got unopened vanilla cream soda in front of me which Im using as an long drink substitute


----------



## Flower Fairy

So last night was my first night without mirtazapine but I needed 3 x 7.5mg zopiclone and 20mg promethazine and still was in and out of sleep

I've now took 800mg Valerian, I've only got 2 x 7.5mg zopiclone left for bedtime and my new pharmacist wouldn't sell me the promethazine and prescribe the zopiclone at the same time as both are sleeping tablets, so is mirtazapine fucksake I take all of them and lots of each so who's she to tell me what I can buy, I had to order online so don't have any promethazine just Valerian and zopiclone 

I'll end up back on mirtazapine tomorrow by looks of it


----------



## JoEhJoEh

10 mg 3-Hydroxyphenazepam
10 mg Nitrazolam
500 mg Oxazepam 
2 Roofies
.... and in the end a Wappa-Joint. Good night!

JJ


----------



## Flower Fairy

JoEhJoEh said:


> 10 mg 3-Hydroxyphenazepam
> 10 mg Nitrazolam
> 500 mg Oxazepam
> 2 Roofies
> .... and in the end a Wappa-Joint. Good night!
> 
> JJ



Are you joking lol 2 roofies ontop of all that are you sure you'll wake up in the morning lol? Are you going to sleep or topping yourself

That's some tolerance, maybe I'm just jealous all I had was Valerian and Promethazine fucksake I want some benzos


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flower Fairy said:


> Are you joking lol 2 roofies ontop of all that are you sure you'll wake up in the morning lol? Are you going to sleep or topping yourself
> 
> That's some tolerance, maybe I'm just jealous all I had was Valerian and Promethazine fucksake I want some benzos



I'm still awake and eating ice-cream. I have a fuckingpornohigh tolerance; it is as it is...

JJ


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Vaped some good weed and ate some of the AVB which, once it hit, was fucking intense. Had some bromazepam and diazepam on top for muscle relaxation. Ahhhh.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Wilson Wilson said:


> Vaped some good weed and ate some of the AVB which, once it hit, was fucking intense. Had some bromazepam and diazepam on top for muscle relaxation. Ahhhh.


Sounds very relaxing, hope you had a good sleep.

JJ


----------



## Wilson Wilson

JoEhJoEh said:


> Sounds very relaxing, hope you had a good sleep.
> 
> JJ



Had a great sleep, had a playlist going while I was lying in bed as well and the music sounded real good as you can imagine.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Wilson Wilson said:


> Had a great sleep, had a playlist going while I was lying in bed as well and the music sounded real good as you can imagine.



I can hardly imagine, because I suffer from big sleep issues since childhood. but I'm glad you had a good night 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flower Fairy said:


> Are you joking lol 2 roofies ontop of all that are you sure you'll wake up in the morning lol? Are you going to sleep or topping yourself
> 
> That's some tolerance, maybe I'm just jealous all I had was Valerian and Promethazine fucksake I want some benzos



I suffer from sleep issues since childhood. 2 roofies - hihi - I don't feel them  - not at all. Also not in combi with the other stuff. It is as it is. 

JJ


----------



## Flower Fairy

JoEhJoEh said:


> I suffer from sleep issues since childhood. 2 roofies - hihi - I don't feel them - not at all. Also not in combi with the other stuff. It is as it is.



I want to try roofies lol can you buy them at chemist where you live lol?


----------



## Flower Fairy

I had 3 x 400mg Valerian and 40mg Promethazine, I'm getting there slowly 
I did drink a couple of bloody Mary's during the day too though 

Ran out of promethazine till mine get delivered so it's just lots of valarian tonight 

I'm scared already as I'm not sure I'll sleep that well for hours


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flower Fairy said:


> I want to try roofies lol can you buy them at chemist where you live lol?



First theses questions you should be a bit careful with (sourcing) and second, you can't buy this here. It is the only Benzo that you get on a hard-drug-prescription.

I take a lot of RC-Benzos, too, but the Xanax, the Bromazepam, Oxazepam, Lorazepam and so on I only get in Pharma-Quality in Blisters and normal packages. These are no false meds 

JJ

With what I took yesterday I slept 3 hours. And I took a lot of RC-Benzos during the day, but also a lot of Cocaine.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Oh it's it, lol I'm not looking to buy I'm just being nosey, I find it so interesting that people on this forum can go and buy things like tramadol ampoules at the chemist, so thought maybe that's how you get such a crazy pill




JoEhJoEh said:


> but also a lot of Cocaine.



Yep that will keep you awake lol, if you've a tolerance that shit will sneak back through


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flower Fairy said:


> Oh it's it, lol I'm not looking to buy I'm just being nosey, I find it so interesting that people on this forum can go and buy things like tramadol ampoules at the chemist, so thought maybe that's how you get such a crazy pill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that will keep you awake lol, if you've a tolerance that shit will sneak back through



My tolerance on Benzos is so high that nobody believes me. I'm taking them since 2008. Normally not everyday, I have a full time job or better said right now I'm in between two full time jobs, but also when you take Benzos over years "just" high-dosed on weekends, your tolerance explodes. It's always funny when I'm in hospital for some reasons and they want to sedate me. Doctor: "Count from 10 backwards!" Me:"... minus 3457, minus 3458..." 

BIG EYES all around me.

Yes, normally the Cocaine all day long wouldn't let me sleep, even If I didn't sleep the night before...


----------



## Flower Fairy

JoEhJoEh said:


> It's always funny when I'm in hospital for some reasons and they want to sedate me. Doctor: "Count from 10 backwards!" Me:"... minus 3457, minus 3458..."



That's hilarious lol, I thought I was on big doses at 100mg-150mg vallies a day, I could of took way more but they're not cheap


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Believe me, I'm not proud of it.

JJ


----------



## jhjhsdi

3.75mg zopi
15mg diaz
Valerian
Magnesium 
Paracetamol 
Ibuprofen 
Slow release vit c
Multivit
Omega3
Turmeric 
Cranberry extract
Cigarette and into bed


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Here again - got to bed for 3 minutes and decided no - I had SUCH an appetite on chocolat but this not the world :D

JJJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Did I really so much Cocaine? Wow. I can tap myself on the shoulder.

taptaptaptap



JJ


----------



## Catflap

Well and truly fallen off the wagon now. Up all night doing crack and heroin.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I had the worse night's sleep, I took 4 x 400mg Valerian and had ran out of Promethazine, I layed there for hours having bad thoughts and worries about the day, took another 2 x 400mg Valerian and regretted flushing my mirtazapine away yesterday as I'm trying to come off it and didn't want tempted to take some, which I would of last night

Nightmares and I kept waking up FUCK THIS FUCKING INSOMINA AND ANXIETY 
Yeah my promethazine best come today or I'll be taking mirtazapine as have some at my mates

If my brain wants to seriously mess with me like this I'll fucking ram it with benzos, I try to be good I gave up tramadol and valium last year, and I want too buy xanax and I haven't and I'm having a break from ketamine, and for what, to lay there for 4 fucking hours NO


----------



## jhjhsdi

1000mg paracetamol 
500mg naproxen (tooth ache) 
A cigarette. 
Shit times


----------



## 4meSM

2.5mg of diazepam (took that hours ago)
2g of kratom
High CBD spliffs (50% cbd weed and 50% medium/high thc weed)


----------



## MagicMushroom

Screaming_Skull said:


> I would looove that dose of oxy pill to chill, maybe just 80mg. Mine was
> 
> 45mg oxy iv'ed(mild rush) knew that wouldn't lead to a nod though so took 1.5mg of xanax and 1mg of klonopin... Also had 60mg oxy orally around 1pm, 15mg nasally, and, 52.5 IV and 1200mg of Gabapentin with 2mg of klonopin....so I'm sure thats also adding something to what I took like an hour ago,lol. Gaba last all day with me and Klonopins half life... Plus I was still KINDA feelin the oxy, but not strongly.


Can u do a perc 325 to?


----------



## nznity

Catflap said:


> Well and truly fallen off the wagon now. Up all night doing crack and heroin.


The peanut butter AND jelly of hard drugs, Yum.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> I had the worse night's sleep, I took 4 x 400mg Valerian and had ran out of Promethazine, I layed there for hours having bad thoughts and worries about the day, took another 2 x 400mg Valerian and regretted flushing my mirtazapine away yesterday as I'm trying to come off it and didn't want tempted to take some, which I would of last night
> 
> Nightmares and I kept waking up FUCK THIS FUCKING INSOMINA AND ANXIETY
> Yeah my promethazine best come today or I'll be taking mirtazapine as have some at my mates
> 
> If my brain wants to seriously mess with me like this I'll fucking ram it with benzos, I try to be good I gave up tramadol and valium last year, and I want too buy xanax and I haven't and I'm having a break from ketamine, and for what, to lay there for 4 fucking hours NO


Have you considered moving to south america? Otc benzos, cheap Pharma ketamine, Pharma morphine, cheap oxy, cheap coke. Hahahaha lifes good down here. At least for the Ppl that got Money.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> Have you considered moving to south america? Otc benzos, cheap Pharma ketamine, Pharma morphine, cheap oxy, cheap coke. Hahahaha lifes good down here. At least for the Ppl that got Money.


Man, you lucky guy, you really make me want to move there 
I'd probably end up with no bladder and or/dead within a year but hey, I'm 32...I've had a good run


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Man, you lucky guy, you really make me want to move there
> I'd probably end up with no bladder and or/dead within a year but hey, I'm 32...I've had a good run


My nose Is fucked from 10 years snorting cocaine, deviated septum. Not the point that it looks deformed but it's all fked on the inside of my nostrils.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> My nose Is fucked from 10 years snorting cocaine, deviated septum. Not the point that it looks deformed but it's all fked on the inside of my nostrils.


Same bro. I got a hole about the size of a pea, starts a few cm up from the bottom. Slowly getting bigger too lol, one of reasons I turned to plugging my drugs then to the needle. Now my veins are all fucked up and I have horrible scars


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Man, you lucky guy, you really make me want to move there
> I'd probably end up with no bladder and or/dead within a year but hey, I'm 32...I've had a good run


I had a good run by the Time i was 20, i inherited 50k dollars AND was partying literallt everyday. Was on massive doses of morphine IV, IV coke,crack, weed,infinite cigs, benzos. They had to force me to go to rehab or i was going to die haha. 6 years later I'm still doing drugs but I'm not that reckless anymore.


----------



## nznity

@jhjhsdi ud be shocked how much drugs i could get with just a 50£ note haha. Enough for everything i mentioned AND a Hooker haha


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> I had a good run by the Time i was 20, i inherited 50k dollars AND was partying literallt everyday. Was on massive doses of morphine IV, IV coke,crack, weed,infinite cigs, benzos. They had to force me to go to rehab or i was going to die haha. 6 years later I'm still doing drugs but I'm not that reckless anymore.


Wow nice, if I inherited 50k I'd defo be dead 

I got forced to go to rehab too, docs said I had 2 weeks to a month before I would have to have my bladder removed and my family found out and spent 10k to put me in rehab for 3 months, I got kicked out after 1 month. It did sort my bladder out tho. Before I went I was pissing blood 50+ times a day and I was snorting 15-20g a day plus a few g of coke too. 
Now I only use K, rarely do coke, rarely sniff K only inject, and only on the weekends. And I only normally do about 3-6g during a session. Once before rehab I did 36g in a day and 14g the next, only stopping cuz I ran out. Plenty of times did 25g in a day too. Mad times. Could afford to do so back then cuz I used to hustle it too. Now I have to be a good boy because I got caught with a load


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Wow nice, if I inherited 50k I'd defo be dead
> 
> I got forced to go to rehab too, docs said I had 2 weeks to a month before I would have to have my bladder removed and my family found out and spent 10k to put me in rehab for 3 months, I got kicked out after 1 month. It did sort my bladder out tho. Before I went I was pissing blood 50+ times a day and I was snorting 15-20g a day plus a few g of coke too.
> Now I only use K, rarely do coke, rarely sniff K only inject, and only on the weekends. And I only normally do about 3-6g during a session. Once before rehab I did 36g in a day and 14g the next, only stopping cuz I ran out. Plenty of times did 25g in a day too. Mad times. Could afford to do so back then cuz I used to hustle it too. Now I have to be a good boy because I got caught with a load


Shit Man, that Is some hardcore shit. You're a true ADDICT LOL jk, but really over an ounce of K? A half Gram vial can last me 3-5days xd i only do 50-100mg shots AND Max twice a day. Cocaine on the other hand, when i shoot it i once did 10grams with a friend over the course of 14 hrs. Didn't do a single line, everything went to my arms i shot like 40-50 times that night. Makes me cringe just to remember those days haha i rmemeber i shot my friend up with 70mg morph+120mg coke speedball that night AND he threw up outta my window after 10 secs. Then he SAT down un my couxh without movinh for a solid 10 mins rushing His tits off. While i prepared an even bigger shot .15 for myself lols good times


----------



## jhjhsdi

@nznity yeah man my tolerance to k is fucking ridiculous. I had been doing it for over 10 years at that point so.. 
100mg IV shots don't even effect me now ffs lol. My biggest IV ever was 2100mg 
I wish I could still do big shots like that and remember it. 
Now I do around 300-500mg a shot. Any more and I just black out/fall over and don't remember it which is a massive waste. I think I've fried my brain too far to ever remember a k-hole again


----------



## deficiT

Blasted off with the SO w/ mr DiMiTri, was a fuckin hell of a good time. Looking forward to doing it again. Now I'm settling down with some 2fdcketamine, listening to music and counting down the days till I have to go back to work :/


----------



## jhjhsdi

@nznity that doesn't mean I don't occasionally still shoot up 1000mg+ after I've had a few drinks. I just make sure I'm sat the fuck down (on the floor) lol


----------



## deficiT

Y'all some Mad Men


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> @nznity yeah man my tolerance to k is fucking ridiculous. I had been doing it for over 10 years at that point so..
> 100mg IV shots don't even effect me now ffs lol. My biggest IV ever was 2100mg
> I wish I could still do big shots like that and remember it.
> Now I do around 300-500mg a shot. Any more and I just black out/fall over and don't remember it which is a massive waste. I think I've fried my brain too far to ever remember a k-hole again


Shit, a khole for me Is around 100mg. 150mg AND i pass out. 50mg Is enougj for me to get high goooood xp but well I've never abused K. Morphine on the other hand , I've shot 10 20mg ampoules at once everyday for months on end.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> Shit, a khole for me Is around 100mg. 150mg AND i pass out. 50mg Is enougj for me to get high goooood xp but well I've never abused K.


Once again I am jealous


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> I've shot 10 20mg ampoules at once everyday for months on end.


 How many ml is a 20mg Amp? That's gotta be quite alot of fluid. 
Probably not as much as you used doing 40-50 shots of coke tho i guess 
I reckon my record amount of shots in a day is at least 30. Maybe 40. When me and my friend (rip) were shooting ket and speed together to prevent passing out from the ket, it was pretty much; do a shot, smoke, drink, maybe change the song, start preparing another shot lol. My track marks were ridiculous in those days, killed alot of veins back then. I wish I still had them now my technique is so much better. Now I only manage to hit myself in a few spots before I have to turn to IM which I don't like as there's no rush or back to snorting which also I don't like doing anymore cuz my nose is so fucked. But I have no hittable veins left in my right arm. 1 in my left arm which I may well have killed last weekend. None left in my wrists. I mainly have to use my hands and they swell up after 1 or 2 shots (I think because I am using street k not pharma) and I have to wait a few days before I can hit them again. I managed to get myself in the leg the other day. I still have veins in my feet. And of course I have groin and neck but I've never turned to them apart from 1 time I got a friend to hit me in the neck. 
Sometimes I feel like I'm on a mission to (ab)use them all until they are all gone so I can never IV again lol


----------



## alarminglynefarious

a few beers, a bonghit - well a couple poppers a couple times an hour dextroamphetamine and flurazepam


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> Have you considered moving to south america? Otc benzos, cheap Pharma ketamine, Pharma morphine, cheap oxy, cheap coke. Hahahaha lifes good down here. At least for the Ppl that got Money.



And I'll have to pay for healthcare to re start my heart when I OD on all that good shit, I'll have to sell myself to pay for it as I've no money and end up raped and murderd or some shit


jhjhsdi said:


> Once before rehab I did 36g in a day and 14g the next, only stopping cuz I ran out. Plenty of times did 25g in a day too. Mad times. Could afford to do so back then cuz I used to hustle it too. Now I have to be a good boy because I got caught with a load



Fuck that's some crazy shit right there

How much was you caught with and what was your punishment other than the basturds took away your drugs lol?


----------



## Kelmasterflex

I haven't succumb to serotonin syndrome.

333 mg dxm 
Prior to that, shot of rum and long tall sip.
Have Good talk with pop.
Eat hearty dinner, 35 minutes pass I down 
50 mg hydroxyzine
333 mg dxm
Long rigorous walk


----------



## Flower Fairy

Last night I took 80mg promethazine, it says take 1 tablet on the packet though lol which is 20mg

So that's no Valerian and it's been 12 days since I stopped Mirtazapine 

2 sleeping pills down one to go which may take a while to come off, unless it stops working and in cross over Diphenhydrinamine for a taper


----------



## jhjhsdi

2 x valerian root sleep aids
11.25mg of zopiclone
Cigarette and back into bed, where I've been all day lol. 
Took my last 300mg of tram today and didn't feel a thing  but I'm hoping the zopi might bring it on


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> 2 x valerian root sleep aids



What strength do you take, I was taking 400mg but took a whole pack once to try and get fucked up but it just kept me awake weirdly enough


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Honestly  till now I'm so high on Cocaine and the 3-Hydroxyphenazepam -  it's such a wonderful balance  - so I don't  know what my nightly fix will be - Etizolam and Diclazepam I guess...  But there is time.... Now that I'm searching for another job........

Reminds me of a call to my pharmabenzofriend. Need Oxas and Roofies. 

JJ


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> What strength do you take, I was taking 400mg but took a whole pack once to try and get fucked up but it just kept me awake weirdly enough


I can't remember the dose, it's a mix of valerian root and 2 other things, passion flower I think and something else. 
I had dif valerian ones before called kalms which were pure valerian I think they were like 96mg each and u had to take 4.


----------



## mrbluestone

Weed and stress-free life. The first one I can score, the second not so much.


----------



## Catflap

80mg of diazepam and a swig of gin so far.  Stressed about going into rehab on Monday


----------



## schizopath

600mg more gabapentin. Propably gonna sleep soon.


----------



## bamos

Unfortunately, yesterday I needed a lil more to get to sleep

2mg Clonazepam
0.5mg Alprazolam
0.25mg Brotizolam
10mg Zolpidem
60mg Oxycodone nasal
high CBD oil

But then I slept like a stone.


----------



## bamos

schizopath said:


> 600mg more gabapentin. Propably gonna sleep soon.



What's the equivalent dose of 600mg Gabapentin to Pregabalin?


----------



## schizopath

I think about 100-150mg. Taken 2.1g of gabapentin so far so like 400mg of pregabalin.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

bamos said:


> Unfortunately, yesterday I needed a lil more to get to sleep
> 
> 2mg Clonazepam
> 0.5mg Alprazolam
> 0.25mg Brotizolam
> 10mg Zolpidem
> 60mg Oxycodone nasal
> high CBD oil
> 
> But then I slept like a stone.



No worries, that's NOTHING 

I'm doing Cocaine, 
then 10 mg Diclazepam, 
10 mg Bromazolam and perhaps 5 mg 3 Hydroxy-phenazepam
plus 100 mg Seroquel
and a fat Wappa-Joint.


So don't worry 

Good night all 

JJ


----------



## BK38

1mg Lormetazepam


----------



## schizopath

1,8g of gabapentin. About to head to bed soon (gonna watch some overwatch league)


----------



## TRAVELERGRL

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread here.
> 
> Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.



I like to take about 4mg of Xanax and a .3-.5g shot of heroin.


----------



## schizopath

Enjoying the combination of cigarettes, buprenorphine and energy drink.


----------



## dopamimetic

Added some more DXM, and another 5g of kratom (oh well, need to find a better recipe than just to pour that nasty shit into hot water). Smoked some salvia two hours ago. Craving for a real opioid.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Valerian root and a cool menthol filtered cigarette. 
Been in bed all day hungover, was awake Fri morn to sun afternoon got through over £100 worth of booze and did over 8g of ket. Unfortunately 5g of it was pretty shit and too cut to really iv. Kept clogging up in the barrel (annoying as fuck). But the other 3g went straight in some of my last remaining veins lol


----------



## Hylight

I started taking xanax and i can't 
fucking _wake up _anymore


----------



## schizopath

Cigs and some ice cold water


----------



## ghostfreak

20mg diazepam and 600mg pregabalin, also nicotine - chilling time


----------



## marley is good

weed: green dream
beer: vanilla coffee


----------



## jhjhsdi

3 valerian root sleepers 4 hours ago THAT HAVEN'T WORKED


----------



## jhjhsdi

Tried to score k earlier but had no luck so ending up getting myself a little cocktail;
2 x 500ml 7.4% ciders
400mg of tramadol, staggered over a few hours
5mg diazepam sublingual
10mg diazepam oral
15mg diazepam snorted (I know it's basically pointless - but I was craving nose candy)
2 valerian root blend sleep aids
Huffing butane lighter gas (lol)
Menthol cigarette and got into bed...
And I've got 22.5mg of zopiclone, once the tram peaks I'm going to take 7.5 or 15mg to strengthen/induce the nod, unless I pass out first...

Edit: I am fucked on the tram now, loadsa euphoria and slightly nodding on and off, feel sweet so decided on just 7.5mg zopiclone (for now) cba to get up for a fag so gona huff some more gas in bed instead lol

G'night BL family x

Double edit: make that 15mg zopi


----------



## bamos

yesterday's sleeping combo

0.5mg Alprazolam
0.25mg Brotizolam
2mg Clonazepam
10mg Zolpidem
Melatonin and high CBD oil

it worked very well :giggle:


----------



## schizopath

800mg of gabapentin. Might take another one soon.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Sweet fuck all. 
Toothache
600mg of ibuprofen (ran out of naproxen) 
1000mg of paracetamol 
Cigarette with cool menthol filter 
Binge re-watching shameless on Netflix until I pass out (fucking love this program, haven't seen it in years - the scenes of paddy being pumped full of H are kind of triggering me though ffs - even though it's made out to be a really bad torture scene, God dam my needle fixation )


----------



## schizopath

800mg gaba, 1mg xanax and some speed + 1.5mg of bupre


----------



## Coffeeshroom

for sleep purely is either been halcion or dormicum and on the odd occasion dopaquel.


----------



## nznity

who wants to sleep? MORE COCAINE.


----------



## schizopath

Kinda worn out from not sleeping etc but been eating and drinking fluids and just took 1mg of xanax and 1.2mg of bupre. Withdrawls about to get real easy.


----------



## schizopath

Drank 1 cider. Gotta stay sober till friday. Drug tests and shit.


----------



## Vinnie77

0.2 l of vodka, then 0.5mg of Xanax + small bowl of weed and then 15mgs of Ambien. Finally had 8 hours of sleep. I am 3 weeks of opiates. WD is gone, but i can't sleep more than 4 hours without meds


----------



## Coffeeshroom

last night bed it was .25mg halcion plus .25mg alzam. that made me sleep for a few hours. woke up this morning just past midnight and had a lot of alzam to sleep again, 3.5mg alzam.

But this morning at 7ish it was
6mg bromazepam
5mg valium
400mg gabapentin
1mg subutex ( insuffalated )

Edit: just for you Bamos lol


----------



## bamos

Coffeeshroom said:


> 1mg subutex ( unsuffalated )



That would be awesome if your body produced subutex and it came out of your nose. :D

For me it was:
0.25mg Triazolam nasal
10mg Zolpidem
80mg Oxycodone nasal
1mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
vaped some good weed

I've slept so hard that I've almost pissed in my bed. Fortunately I woke up in time.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

bamos said:


> That would be awesome if your body produced subutex and it came out of your nose. :D
> 
> For me it was:
> 0.25mg Triazolam nasal
> 10mg Zolpidem
> 80mg Oxycodone nasal
> 1mg Alprazolam
> 2mg Clonazepam
> vaped some good weed
> 
> I've slept so hard that I've almost pissed in my bed. Fortunately I woke up in time.


jaja you got me, if only


----------



## jhjhsdi

400mg valerian root
600mg magnesium 
Loads of vitamins + some omega-3
Cigarette out the window and lie down. 
More shameless on Netflix. 

Told you lot I'm (normally) a good boy during the week


----------



## bamos

vaped decent weed
0.25mg Brotizolam
1mg Alprazolam
10mg Zolpidem
1.5 mg Clonazepam

800mg Ashwagandha, high CBD oiland 400mg Magnesium <- I'm a good boy, too @jhjhsdi :giggle:


----------



## schizopath

Drinking rooibos tea with sugar and milk


----------



## schizopath

About to start drinking a chamomile tea and listening to this classic


----------



## Flower Fairy

Just took 50mg pregabalin and made a cbd tea, not sure I'll sleep but I don't want to cave and have a benzo


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Weed and bromazepam for me last night, proper chill one.


----------



## schizopath

Did 12mg of tizanide, drank a few and smoked 2 joints. These are the indegrients that great nights are made of.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Last night?
Food and more food
1mg alpraz
600mg gabapentin
some diff (relaxing) weed


----------



## schizopath

2 joints, 8mg of tizanide and some quality food


----------



## Hylight

anxiety / depression 

took a little xanax to help 
for that i guess

incapacitating _dabs _

drank one little bottle at the lake  
a sparkly brut because the water 
was _too cold_ to get in.

flower

need a sedative to get through. 
the xan was just a little bit that helps.

sugary edible and more sugar.
edibles incredible scary at times.

oh i'm rambling

. . . dabs 

almost blackout from xan this week 
but didn't do it ! 

back to work.


----------



## 4meSM

3g of kratom and quite a bit of kief rolled with tobacco (cause I'm out of weed...)

Was looking at some DMT inspired paintings and it's making me want to blast off really bad  It's been a few years since my last trip.


----------



## schizopath

4 joints, 16mg of tizanide and some chamomile tea


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> 4 joints, 16mg of tizanide and some chamomile tea


also 3mg of xanax in total


----------



## Flower Fairy

Fucking clonazepam again, SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME if it's half life is so long why am I waking up 3 or 4 hours later ill as fuck with fucking withdrawal symptoms and anxiety bad enough to redose when it's effects are said tm to last 6-12 hours as I'm sick as fuck AGAIN it's not the mirtazapine not took that in over 3 week's maybe 4

Fuck this shit I'm never going to get off pills am I insomnia is a bitch!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I finally had 12 hours of the deepest uninterrupted sleep I’ve had in month last night. I feel reborn. Unfortunately I only had to stay amped up for the previous three days and nights and close things out with 50 mg of seroquel to enjoy getting a decent respite from my otherwise endless insomnia. All that because my psych declined to add something like zolpidem to my mix.


----------



## bamos

I've slept terrible.

Even though I took:
60mg Oxycodone nasal
1.5mg Alprazolam
10mg Zolpidem
2mg Clonazepam

I woke up 3 times. Everytime I woke up I took more stuff - Alprazolam, Bromazepam, Zolpidem.

Was still awake way too early. 

/edit: Is my body so used to benzos that it needs more? Fucking tolerance. The stuff I took yesterday was enough for about 3 years. 
Ah, fuck it - I guess I just had a bad night. Today I'll take a similar combo and will sleep the whole night.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Paracetamol
Naproxen
V-root
300mg tram, prob end up taking 400mg
Cigarette
Shameless 

Edit: make that 400mg tram. It's working well tonight, feel lovely. 
Another cig, love smoking on opis


----------



## bamos

jhjhsdi said:


> Shameless




vaped weed
1mg Alprazolam
0.25mg Brotizolam
15mg Nitrazepam
10mg Zolpidem

I've slept way better than the other night. Guess thanks to the Brotizolam and Nitrazepam.


----------



## Quere

2mg clonazepam, 25mgs levomepromazine and some dank in the vape


----------



## albatross

bamos said:


> vaped weed
> 1mg Alprazolam
> 0.25mg Brotizolam
> 15mg Nitrazepam
> 10mg Zolpidem
> 
> I've slept way better than the other night. Guess thanks to the Brotizolam and Nitrazepam.



As a DC lurker I'm just curious if you get prescribed various benzos concurrently for various conditions or just accumulated over time?  Your BZD arsenal sounds marvelous hahah.


----------



## schizopath

Smoked a huge ass joint. About to eat some more


----------



## bamos

albatross said:


> As a DC lurker I'm just curious if you get prescribed various benzos concurrently for various conditions or just accumulated over time?  Your BZD arsenal sounds marvelous hahah.



Hehe, yeah my benzodiazepine arsenal is pretty large. I've managed to get various benzos prescribed concurrently and steadily over the years. I take too much of this stuff to accumulate it - lol - though I've always got enough.

OT:
1.5mg Clonazepam
1mg Alprazolam
10mg Nitrazepam
10mg Zolpidem


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Over the course of the day - starting at 4:30 AM - ~130mg diazeoam and slept not a wink.


----------



## albatross

bamos said:


> Hehe, yeah my benzodiazepine arsenal is pretty large. I've managed to get various benzos prescribed concurrently and steadily over the years. I take too much of this stuff to accumulate it - lol - though I've always got enough.
> 
> OT:
> 1.5mg Clonazepam
> 1mg Alprazolam
> 10mg Nitrazepam
> 10mg Zolpidem



What's your favorite for hypnotic use and fav for anxiolytic effect?  

OT: 
Last night included,
~20mg THC edible
2.5g Kratom
50mg 2-FDCK (spread out over 3hrs nasally)
75mg O-DSMT


----------



## schizopath

Drinking some rooibos tea while smoking a cigarette. Can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Garent

Australian players news  is simply one of the most useful blogs out there dedicated entirely to live and online casinos, latest rends in industry and usefu tips (yeas, how to win more often)


----------



## schizopath

Drinking a beer. Took some drugs in the morning so the beer is really doing it.


----------



## schizopath

900mg gabapentin
12mg of tizanide
1mg klonopin
3 ciders
some cigarettes and
360mg of codeine

Feeling fairly fucking good


----------



## schizopath

+ 15mg zopiclone and 2 more ciders


----------



## schizopath

Now that the zopiclone is working Im actually having uucid dream. Gonna go to bed with 1 more cider.


----------



## schizopath

Smoked a joint. Just about to go smoke another and sleeep-


----------



## schizopath

Fucked up from im bupre and too many klonopins


----------



## schizopath

1mg xanor, a lot of weed propablöy 8mg klonopion still in my system.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Naproxen
Paracetamol 
Valerian root 
Junk food, Pepsi and cigarettes

Meh 

I got 7 more nights until I'm possibly getting sent to prison for a lil while. So the next 5-6 nights I am going to get Hella loaded. Probably (hopefully) too loaded to post here  I got 4 dates with 4 different SLUTS lined up aswel. Doubt I'll be in any fit state to perform but, ya know, at least I can get some tits and cunt in my face for the wank bank if i do go down. 
And then have 1 sober night before court


----------



## schizopath

å300mg gaba and few joints and a cider


----------



## bamos

10mg Zolpidem
2mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
9mg Bromazepam
12mg Hydromorphone nasal

Slept quite well. :giggle:


----------



## 6am-64-14m

just dosed 250mg phenibut
600mg gabap
will take 5mg cyclobenzaprine around 9-10pm.
wanna sleep tonight without a grip (not my dick) in hand....


----------



## schizopath

A few long drinks and a lot of cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

10mg Diazepam (30mg total today) and trying to find something to watch but of course takes me all night to find anything.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Last night it was all edibles and ket out with my mates, amazing time.


----------



## schizopath

1 cup of rooibos tea
1 cig and a 
few quaoity sngs


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

3 or 4 grams Phenibut FAA

12 cans of Beer


----------



## xaddictx

5g of Red Bali kratom
1200g of Gabapentin
4 Sleepy time capsules (from a vender)
2, 50 mg Hydroxizine
Beautiful synergy with the kratom and gabbies


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Last night it was

10mg valium
0.25mg triazolam
a lot of bong hits.

Then slept like the dead for a good 6hrs and then tossing and turning till i got up an hour later.


----------



## Rusharts

Quetiapine 200mg  nasty substance if you are not used to it, and the tolerance grow pretty fast.


----------



## Flower Fairy

7.5mg zopiclone and 50mg pregabalin and kept waking up with nightmares from the zopiclone 

Anyone know what dose of pregabalin is good for sleep as its not 50mg lol and I need to phone my doctor up and tell her to up my dose as my anxiety is still bad

She thinks I'm coming off Mirtazapine but has no idea about the benzo and oxy I used for a while to come off Mirtazapine then just because I liked them lol


----------



## schizopath

1mg more xanor
1mg more subuxone film
and a few long drinks


----------



## schizopath

A lot of weed


----------



## Flower Fairy

Pregabalin but had to take extra than prescribed as its not working, my body got used to that quick fucksake


----------



## schizopath

1mg more bupre iv and been drinking


----------



## schizopath

Some red tea and scoring valium soon


----------



## schizopath

The valium was fucking blood pressure meds. Fuck this. Well took 1mg of klonopin to calm down for the night.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuuuuuuuuuck i was playing resident evil directors cut on ps2 and kept nodding off... i mean _nodding lol_
musta been a buildup of the day but last cortibuting factor may have been 2mg alprazolam, the 600mg pregabalin and the 600mg gabapentin. add some "wrapper" weed and it worked a charm
slept very well thank you very much


----------



## Engine_Of_Chaos

400mg seroquel, 250mg diphenhydramine,  2mg risperidone,  45mg buspar 50mg melatonin and I kno I don't get "the good shit" please don't laugh at wat I got. I just wanted to get in on this post...Wish I had some zannies an soma's along with valium.


----------



## schizopath

Coming down from a amphetamine binge so took 1.5mg klonopin. Should be enough.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

5mg Amitriptyline  
's'it


----------



## schizopath

1mg xone
5mg nitrazepam
Drinking a energy drink


----------



## schizopath

3mg lorazepam
1mg bupre (which my friend ivd for me, she has like 20 year experience and is my "personal IVer")
Energy drink


----------



## Jabberwocky

Some bupre.


----------



## schizopath

I feel like Im having delusions of sobriety or something cause I can just barely feel the 3mg lorazepam. No tolerance either. Well Im feeling good enough I guess.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> I feel like Im having delusions of sobriety or something cause I can just barely feel the 3mg lorazepam. No tolerance either. Well Im feeling good enough I guess.


Loranzepam doesn't give any kicks to me. Gotta eat like 20mgs.


----------



## schizopath

Ohh, I see. Guess Im gonna go half nod in the bed or something since its pretty late.

Night


----------



## AutoTripper

Clean organic cannabis vaporising has been helping me just recently to actually stay asleep and keep getting back to sleep.


----------



## AutoTripper

PtahTek said:


> fuuuuuuuuuck i was playing resident evil directors cut on ps2 and kept nodding off... i mean _nodding lol_
> musta been a buildup of the day but last cortibuting factor may have been 2mg alprazolam, the 600mg pregabalin and the 600mg gabapentin. add some "wrapper" weed and it worked a charm
> slept very well thank you very much


Do you mean "wappa" weed? A medical indica starain emerging around 2012.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> wappa


Hahaha
Possibly: Just heard the term recently and have never hear it in 53o,ooo years of smoking.  
I asked dude what it meant and he described it as the way it comes from cali... wrapped. Which didn't make much sense as most weed I have seen transported was wrapped in _some _fashion. 
Tonight it's going to be nothing but food and weed to knock me out. Hopefully.  If not I will take 5mg cyclobenzaprine as it has been a while and last night it was tossing.
Think it's going to be an early night.


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg bupre and some tea


----------



## Coffeeshroom

well my nightly fix now was

5mg valium 
5mg nitrazepam
1mg alzam
Sipping on a glass of dry red wine 
And smoking bong hit after another


----------



## Engine_Of_Chaos

schizopath said:


> 3mg lorazepam
> 1mg bupre (which my friend ivd for me, she has like 20 year experience and is my "personal IVer")
> Energy drink


I've IVed a 8mg bup once and felt NOTHING from it. How did she prepare it?


----------



## n3ophy7e

40mg CBD, 10mg melatonin, 2ml Lions mane mushroom extract tincture + cocooning myself in my 12kg weighted blanket = the best sleep I've had since I was a newborn baby.


----------



## schizopath

Engine_Of_Chaos said:


> I've IVed a 8mg bup once and felt NOTHING from it. How did she prepare it?


Bupre is all we got. I should have a break cause I can barely feel it at this point.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

well as things are atm i just consumed 1mg alzam, 15mg nitrazepam, 0.25mg triazolam, 20mg valium plus weed and roughly half a bottle vodka. sweet dreams to all


----------



## Engine_Of_Chaos

schizopath said:


> Bupre is all we got. I should have a break cause I can barely feel it at this point.


How is it prepped? I was on bup from 2016 up until July this year. They helped me to get off hardcore use of pain pills. The last year or 2 I just didnt feel anything..unless I went 7-10 days without then it rocked my world. I still have some left.


----------



## schizopath

Glad to hear that you got off. We mostly use subutex which is buprenorphine without naloxone, subuxone I can barely feel too. I think its also a question of tolerance.


----------



## schizopath

Gonna drink me an cuppa of rooibos tea


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Gonna drink me an cuppa of rooibos tea


AAH, cream, strawberry, milk and sugar. Illusionally good dream tea.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2mg Flunitrazepam
200 mg Oxazepam
5 mg Etizoam and a Jay


----------



## schizopath

Missed half of my 1.6mg bupre shot. Shit gonna work in depot. FUUUUUCK. Might drink a cup of tea.


----------



## alarminglynefarious

fuck i couldn't sleep last night and smoked through like a gram and a half of kush overnight - just got a big bag of Northern Lights x Blueberry and the shit smell like blueberry pie - 24% thc its the shit. i'm outta pills [uppers and downers] but i reup tomorrow - that'll be sweet.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bout to dose 10mg valium and a couple Gs of chocolate krtatom
gonna ease into darkness i love it so much

sleep well you rulers of chaos
night, loves
always


----------



## Flynnal

When I still had Nembutal, it worked wonders for sleep when the mirtazapine would occasionally fail. But mixing it with carbamazepine is a big no no, so I never used it. Last month it went bye-bye down the toilet for a good reason.

Valium is a good substitute and for anxiety it works better. But for pure body load, Nembutal beat it 10-fold.


----------



## alarminglynefarious

im not even gonna try sleeping tonight
ive been  outta pills and cant reup until tomorrow but oh dear am i glad tomorrow is only a matter of hours
dexedrine and flurazepam mmmmmmmm im like fiending SO hard tonight


----------



## alarminglynefarious

Flynnal said:


> When I still had Nembutal, it worked wonders for sleep when the mirtazapine would occasionally fail. But mixing it with carbamazepine is a big no no, so I never used it. Last month it went bye-bye down the toilet for a good reason.
> 
> Valium is a good substitute and for anxiety it works better. But for pure body load, Nembutal beat it 10-fold.


i'm on remeron [mirtazepine] damn does it work [most of the time]

i sleep an average of 10 hours a night at least when i take it or i can't - literally can't wake up


----------



## Flynnal

alarminglynefarious said:


> i sleep an average of 10 hours a night at least when i take it or i can't - literally can't wake up



I wish I had that problem


----------



## schizopath

300mg of magnesium and got half a liter of quality cider for laterz. Just vibing and shit.


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre and saw a movie with my friends. Good shit.


----------



## schizopath

Just started to drink a cider. Gonna go in bed soon to watch something.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well i just had
15mg nitrazepam
.5mg alzam
20mg xycam
and sipping on a dbl vodka and sprite slowly. 

Sweet dreams


----------



## Ganjcat

Ciggies lots and lots of ciggies can't wait until a week, in a week I am going to visit a family member and they have agreed to pay for all expenses including my gear so basically it's a free holiday xD


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Just started to drink a cider. Gonna go in bed soon to watch something.


hello my friend how are you


----------



## schizopath

Ganjcat said:


> hello my friend how are you


Hey, nice to see you. Im doing good, just saw a couple of mates and drinking me an energy drink + bupre be working.

How have you been? I havent seen you in a while.


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Hey, nice to see you. Im doing good, just saw a couple of mates and drinking me an energy drink + bupre be working.
> 
> How have you been? I havent seen you in a while.


I'm doing ok mate I'm doing ok be careful those energy drinks are unhealthy in just waiting on someone at the moment for half an egg should be here in the next hour


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Ate 5mg diazepam yesterday afternoon
Didn't feel the need for anything else last night but did get up early.
I kinda like this bed time thing when not going through withdrawals.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far tonight (over the last two hours) I have had:

Dihydrocodeine 210mg
Naproxen 500mg
Valproate 1200mg
Quetiapine 75mg
Gabapentin 700mg
Trazodone 100mg
Chlorpromazine 50mg

Feeling happy and very chill.


----------



## schizopath

Too much benzos... shit. Wont do the same mistake again.


----------



## schizopath

0.6mg of bupre and some tea.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Tooth pain is at 15000% tonight tried to sleep for 4 hours and couldn't even with an ice pack 
Too much paracetamol aspirin ibuprofen and naproxen 
2 x trazodone (dunno the mg)
1 x 3.75mg zopi (wish I hadn't cuz the fucking metallic taste is in full effect already) 
25mg diazepam 
300mg tramadol
4.5 bottles of 7.4% cider
5 shots of spiced rum
Menthol snuff 
Cigarettes

Fucking wish I had some ketamine so badly


----------



## jhjhsdi

Make that 400mg tram and 45mg diaz
Plus more para+ibu with lysine 

Fucking agony


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

Nothing last night but a couple of beer and big bag of weed vapour (a mix of strong indica and CBD buds). I hadn't slept the night before so I didn't even need the latter after I'd had the brews but it seemed like a good idea anyway.


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin. Gonna leave it at that. Friend was totally fucked up from just a 2 so expecting some good shit out of this.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> 1mg klonopin. Gonna leave it at that. Friend was totally fucked up from just a 2 so expecting some good shit out of this.


Gonna serve myself a cuppa of some white tea


----------



## cowboyjim

Tonight on the tramadol, 400 + 300 pregabalin. Enjoying the wake a bit.


----------



## schizopath

Some weed, alcohol and tizanidine.


----------



## schizopath

35mg of 4f-mph iv
and some white tea


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> 35mg of 4f-mph iv
> and some white tea


Added 1mg of bupre and 2mg of ksalol both straight to the vein


----------



## Ganjcat

eight ball of heroin well what was left e on the eightball sorry I mean half an eighth due to a happy mistake my dealer thought I wanted £35 worth not £20 but he couldn't be arsed so just told me to pay him when I got it if all goes to plan I should have another eighth by tomorrow


----------



## Ganjcat

Celestial_Robot_Cat said:


> Nothing last night but a couple of beer and big bag of weed vapour (a mix of strong indica and CBD buds). I hadn't slept the night before so I didn't even need the latter after I'd had the brews but it seemed like a good idea anyway.


dude sick profile pic I love it


----------



## Ganjcat

jhjhsdi said:


> Tooth pain is at 15000% tonight tried to sleep for 4 hours and couldn't even with an ice pack
> Too much paracetamol aspirin ibuprofen and naproxen
> 2 x trazodone (dunno the mg)
> 1 x 3.75mg zopi (wish I hadn't cuz the fucking metallic taste is in full effect already)
> 25mg diazepam
> 300mg tramadol
> 4.5 bottles of 7.4% cider
> 5 shots of spiced rum
> Menthol snuff
> Cigarettes
> 
> Fucking wish I had some ketamine so badly


ahh I hate tooth pain if you know someone who can punch accurately get them to uppercut you with one knuckle hitting the effected tooth it should come clean out and no more bad tooth I swear this 100% works


----------



## Ganjcat

Anyway good night fellas ima watch some vevo music to go sleep to peaceeee


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Added 1mg of bupre and 2mg of ksalol both straight to the vein



I thought you couldn't IV benzos unless you had the ampoules


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I thought you couldn't IV benzos unless you had the ampoules


These ksalols are research chems and you can iv them.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

recently a benzo and a strong muscle relaxant has been doing its job to give me at least 4-8hrs sleep that is more then enough for me


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> These ksalols are research chems and you can iv them.



I googled it and it says it's alprazolam which is a regular benzo. But I mean if it worked and you didn't lose your arm I guess I can't say anything.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I googled it and it says it's alprazolam which is a regular benzo. But I mean if it worked and you didn't lose your arm I guess I can't say anything.


I just did it again. They are definitely not alprazolam. They are black market shit and you can iv them. Its way fucking better.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I just did it again. They are definitely not alprazolam. They are black market shit and you can iv them. Its way fucking better.



Careful man, with presses you really should get them tested or it could be seriously bad news. At the very least for Fent. There are instances of Fent being pressed into them alongside RC benzos like fluaprazolam, etizolam etc.


----------



## schizopath

Still feeling the bupre + klonopin. Also smoked a bowl so still somewhat high. Might play some games of Overwatch.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I do not know if I get to sleep then or make the night trough with cocaine. Let's see.

JJ


----------



## schizopath

600mg gabapentin
1.2mg bupre
Weed
Tea

Shit Im high as fuck especially with the klonopin still working. About to start eating.


----------



## schizopath

Feeling good and drinking me a cider.


----------



## Dick&Warty

Heroin, but it's just kept me awake all night


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg of bupre
3mg ksalol
A lot of good tasting liquids
Good times with close friends


----------



## Hylight

a plate of spaghetti. well that was different.


----------



## schizopath

Well happened to iv 2mg more ksalol. Think Im ready to watch "The Devil All The Time"


----------



## devilsgospel

🜏 10mg NEH intranasal - little counterintuitive for a night fix heh
🜏 2.25mg etizolam oral solution - soon to be more as I just mixed up a new stronger solution
🜏 30mg O-DT sublingual - took a day off of the desmetram and drank like an ounce of kratom instead, besides this little reward

Still have a few things I need to get done before work tomorrow. I'm also contemplating flipping my sleep schedule so as to make work easier and minimize contact with the people I share a home with. Wish this NEH lasted longer, was more functional, and wasn't concentrated paranoia powder, but hey it'll do.


----------



## Kelmasterflex

So it's another late night, will be my morning dose.
Line of crystal
Hits of cannabis

Thing is I took 35mg seroquel and profuse hydroxyzine with malt liquor to attempt a comedown, about 14 hours ago.

Probably gonna be rough because impulsive compulsivity.


----------



## schizopath

8mg of tizanidine. Might nod soon


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2,5 g GABA-A  (say what you want about the blood-brain-barrier, it gives me a better sleep)
30 mg Diazepam
2mg Flunitrazolam
a Good-Night-Joint

later.... now I enjoy my meal.

Have a nice evening, ,,

JJ


----------



## schizopath

4mg more tizanidine snorted + some green tea with honey and milk


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg of bupre and 400mg of gabapentin


----------



## schizopath

Coming down from a amph binge and just took 0.6mg of bupre and 1mg ksalol. Also drinking apple juice.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2g Kava Kava
2g L- Tryptophan
2 mg Flunitrazolam
10 mg Diclazepam
10 mg Norflurazepam
now a good-night-joint ---- sleep well all 

JJ                                                                              

*NO SAFER USE!*


----------



## devilsgospel

JoEhJoEh said:


> 2g Kava Kava
> 2g L- Tryptophan
> 2 mg Flunitrazolam
> 10 mg Diclazepam
> 10 mg Norflurazepam
> now a good-night-joint ---- sleep well all
> 
> JJ
> 
> *NO SAFER USE!*



Damn you could probably take out a horse on all that, I'm impressed as a benzo fanatic myself


----------



## schizopath

A few smoothies
Cigs
0.3mg of bupre (cause Im a needle addict ffs)
Delicious food
My usual 5mg zyprexa


----------



## deficiT

a point of meth
some clonazolam next
always ciggies
200mg seroquel later and ill sleep through my day off


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Last night:

40mg oxy
240mg DHC
1mg alprazolam
2mg clonazepam
12mg bromazepam
Some mids weed, not sure of strain, vaped


----------



## schizopath

0.6mg of bupre
Chamomilla tea


----------



## sub21lime

Last night- pint of vodka,few bowls of good weed with hash, couple of dabs,20mgs methadone n cigs.

Tonight- so far ive taken 60mgs dxm, snorted good size line of speed, smoked bowl of weed w hash and took 20mgs methadone.
I have some beer and vodka im sure ill indulge in later tonight seeing how its only 420


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Friday night wooo took some GBL clearly more than I was expecting feels like a cross between being very drunk and having too much pregabalin bloody hell fuck me I am tired as well this is some mad shit I am nodding like a smackhead over here.


----------



## RavenECW

40mg of oxy
2mg Alprazolam 
and a few blunts


----------



## sub21lime

So far all together-
~half pint of abso citron vodka 
~weed, hash and dabs 
~90mg dxm
~3.5mg xanax
~10mg methadone


----------



## sub21lime

Half pint vodka, 1 ale, hash and dabs, bowl of meth from pipe and marb black cigs.
Here in a lil bit im gonna take a xanax bar and more dabs.


----------



## schizopath

10mg more diazepam
The rest of my weed

Bout to get real high


----------



## JoEhJoEh

It's 6pm here and I'm superhigh on cocaine and fighting with my fucking neighbour verbally. She is so stupid I can't believe. Has not the balls to talk to me in person -  always just to people who are not there to the police or the firemen because my flat burns. She did it two times. Never burnt here anything thank God. So we scream out of the window - its also a possibility of communication. But i am calm and she already got to an end with here issues because there are non. it's such a torture to live next to somebody like her... But she's 78, I'm hoping the best...

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Smoked one more joint. Should carry me well into the night. Getting gabapentins later.


----------



## deficiT

Just got home from work; blessed myself w/ a decent 70mg pile of 2fdck; makes me feel alright but I feel my tolerance is such that this bit I have will just wittle itself away slowly into nothing; really hoping 3-ho-pcp gets into my hands soon.

@sub21lime I really wish I could still drink w/o the damning repercussions that always follow swiftly behind


----------



## JoEhJoEh

A friend called me at 1am and asked If he could sleep on my sofa - his wife was again totally freaking out - i said yes sure. So we did a lot of cocaine and marihuana  - now we go to bed, it's enough. 

JJ


----------



## Papaverium

Some good ol' cannabis, and trying to eat these hashbrowns and chicken fingers but I'm also starting to get dopesick because my methadone dose is too low and I havent scored anything today, so I'm hoping I will be able to eat it. I haven't eaten all day, so that's probably a wise idea.


----------



## sub21lime

Couple sips of vodka earlier 
2mg xanax spread over few hours
Dabs, hash and good weed
Marb red cigs
Couple cups of coffee
Will prolly drink a lil more vodka/redbull, take more dabs and smoke more bowls of weed/hash.

For now its back to work. Taking down the plants early this year, lots of bucking down and trimming. We definitely had an odd summer this year weather wise.


----------



## Papaverium

40mg methadone cause I didnt get to the pharmacy til like 5pm.

64mg IV Dilaudid
8 x 8mg pills.. i have 7 pills left but i promised myself I'd stretch em til Friday when i can see my doctor and go back up on my methadone because of course this taper lead to another relapse

That and some weed.
There is always weed.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

nothing instead my normal medication


----------



## schizopath

Some weed
Took 1.2mg of bupre too. Not feeling it yet.

Bout to see a friend


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I did nothing until now because I slept the whole day.


----------



## ghostfreak

30mg Mirtazapine and that’s it.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> 30mg Mirtazapine and that’s it



I'm on 22.5mg mirtazapine that's all I normally take too, with a few zopiclone each month, then once every couple of months I'll have a benzo binge 

Benzo binge time started today, I've already took 6mg clonazepam and 15 mgs of vallies, but only got one of those vallies left now, zopiclone before bed, and if I don't sleep without mirtazapine I'll take more clonazepam 

I'm on a tolerance break from mirtazapine, which I need to do occasionally


----------



## deficiT

100mg tianeptine
4g kratom
menthol lights
pizza
spooky movies


----------



## Fiori di Bella

To sleep I’ll take 50mg of diphenhydramine, 600mg of gabapentin, 50mg of seroquel, and 10mg of cyclobenzaprine.


----------



## sub21lime

1mg xanax
Vodka
Coffee
Weed,hash,dabs
Cigs
Prolly some diph later for my allergies


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

sub21lime said:


> Coffee



Coffee before bed lol? But why? It defeats the purpose of taking the xanax lol that would keep me up for a week lol


----------



## schizopath

Bupre is doing me wonders and drinking some chamomilla tea.


----------



## Papaverium

Tonight in total, ive had 56mg hydromorphone + 100mg morphine in the veins

And of course some good ol cannabis in the lungs.


----------



## sub21lime

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Coffee before bed lol? But why? It defeats the purpose of taking the xanax lol that would keep me up for a week lol


I drank the coffee at a different time than the xanax. Lately ive been drinking coffee and or taking uppers in the evening due to long work hours. Its harvest season for cannabis which means lots of work.

Tonight so far and in no particular order-
70mgs dxm
Smoked couple bowls of speed earlier in the night
20mgs methadone
.5mg xanax
Dabs, weed, hash
Ill either drink some alcohol or take my last xanax at the end of my night with more dab hits.


----------



## schizopath

Bupre + got me a few long drinks. Blessed be sudden death.


----------



## deficiT

Methamphetamine..... sleep doubtful lol


----------



## AutoTripper

I drink lots of kava daily, which is by nature sedating, some cultivars markedly more so than others.

Plus a naughty etizolam addiction.

Cannabis edibles. Also vaporizing cannabis can be very sleep inducing, and instantly comforting when you are mentally unwound but angstfully restless.

Also, uncannily, LSD can help you sleep remarkably deeply and restfully after a trip.


Others use melatonin. Or 5 htp capsules.

Valerian carries a hang over IME.  Chamomile tea...is NOT to be underrated as an effective sleep aid you know.


----------



## AutoTripper

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Coffee before bed lol? But why? It defeats the purpose of taking the xanax lol that would keep me up for a week lol


I think caffeine alongside sedstive benzo effects, makes for a more consciously pleasurable, recreational experience, without the mind switching off blank, or caffeine being over stimulative.

However I don't mean to dispute your points in any way.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm not ready for bed. Coke again... plus 5 mg Etizolam


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Then a good-night-Jay and good bye bluelighters - have fun


----------



## Joey

Meth and beers and weed.


----------



## schizopath

Didnt sleep last night, so todays taking it chill

1mg klonopin
1mg Ksalol
1mg bupre
Cranberry long drink
And some weed


----------



## deficiT

300mg gabapentin
.1mg clonidine
50mg quetiapine
300mics clonazolam

It's not technically even night anymore but I would just love to sleep.


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> Didnt sleep last night, so todays taking it chill
> 
> 1mg klonopin
> 1mg Ksalol
> 1mg bupre
> Cranberry long drink
> And some weed



Are you tapering off of buprenorphine, or you just normally only take 1mg?


----------



## schizopath

Normally do 1mg cause its all the same even if I take 4mg but for my wallet it aint. I think bupre is underrated, ofc if youve done kilos of fent-h it wont work but you feel me?


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> Normally do 1mg cause its all the same even if I take 4mg but for my wallet it aint. I think bupre is underrated, ofc if youve done kilos of fent-h it wont work but you feel me?



Oh word. Yeah idk taking 8-16mg seemed like that was the only way I could appreciate bupe. I have terrible memories of detoxing from dope at the beginning of the year, and only really having access to 2mg bupe to help at all. I could barely even hold the film or get it down. And it just felt so miserable and useless. Been since the 6th I haven't had any bupe after tapering. That was 4 though, I guess I just never tried to take 1mg again. Def nice to have a low tolerance though.

First time I took bupe though in fact, I did indeed take like 1 mg a coworker gave me back when I was a little more opiate naive. I promptly got super light headed, sweaty, and puked in a big ass trash can. Felt ok after that. I never really started to enjoy opiates until discovering oxycodone w/o apap.

Fuck it's a trap. I would kill for a proper opiate buzz.


----------



## schizopath

Oh yeah. I get your stance. Im going with the "less is more" view on bupre myself cause I havent had an h or fent addiction. 0.5-2mg are typical bupre doses while 2-32mg are the maintenance doses.


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> Oh yeah. I get your stance. Im going with the "less is more" view on bupre myself cause I havent had an h or fent addiction. 0.5-2mg are typical bupre doses while 2-32mg are the maintenance doses.



Absolutely good idea. I actually didn't really know that before seeing it listed on pnautwiki. My opiate tolerance is just stupid high, even at this point.


----------



## schizopath

Snorted my own blood... About 0.4mg bupre...


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Trying hemp tea again, it's sold as CBD, but it's not really I don't think as it says hemp, I want to see if it helps along with clonazepam that I've built up a bit of a tolerance to as woke up at 2:45am and it's now gone 10pm need sleep but don't want to take to much clonazepam as I'm being good with them


----------



## 4meSM

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Trying hemp tea again, it's sold as CBD, but it's not really I don't think as it says hemp, I want to see if it helps along with clonazepam that I've built up a bit of a tolerance to as woke up at 2:45am and it's now gone 10pm need sleep but don't want to take to much clonazepam as I'm being good with them



You may want to try a CBD tincture or something like that if the tea doesn't work  . CBD and cannabinoids in general have a very low solubility in water, so tea may not be the best way to extract them. Milk may help but I don't know how a milk hemp tea would taste (either delicious or pretty bad I guess).


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

4meSM said:


> You may want to try a CBD tincture or something like that if the tea doesn't work



I've tried CBD oils, tinctures and vapes but it all costs to much money and only lasts 3 days so I can't afford it, I might try CBD weed on payday as we have a shop that sells it up the road, but not sure how I go about getting it, I think I can just walk in and ask for a gram lol, but I can't have THC so it needs to be very very low THC content, they only sell it with about 4% THC anyway by law, but I'm even to scared to smoke that as THC makes me feel so bad

I'll try this hemp tea with milk next time, I normally only have honey as sugar will keep me awake 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## ghostfreak

30mg Mirtazapine and 100mg Diphenhydramine - been a really stressful few days.


----------



## schizopath

More weed


----------



## schizopath

Some tea and rolling me one last joint


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Hemp cbd tea again and clonazepam, might have more clonazepam they fucking build up a tolerance as quick as vallies and xanax don't they lol


----------



## schizopath

Bupre and weed with some friends


----------



## ghostfreak

125mg Diphenhydramine and that’s it for the night. Up early for work but off from Wed and not back till the Monday after - roll on the Pregabalin and few benzo’s thrown in but only like 10-20mg Diazepam at the most.


----------



## deficiT

4fmph

weed

kratom

2fma

diclazepam

cigs

more diclazepam

gabapentin

Certainly not sleeping again


----------



## jhjhsdi

Menthol snuff
Lots of strong cheddar cheese(to induce weird dreams)
Pepsi max to wash the cheese out of my teeth cuz i cba to move to go brush lol
Living large


----------



## Jabberwocky

A hit of indica at 7:00 a.m. this morning, tried to smoke a little in the afternoon to no avail, the relief isn't worth the bad head space, I'm getting. Told my wife I'm throwing out my last bit left, maybe a gram or two left. Smoked about 1.5 cigarettes worth of tobacco throughout the day. No alcohol, no anti-depressants, no anti-psychotics. Hopefully I'll get some good sleep.


----------



## deficiT

jhjhsdi said:


> Menthol snuff
> Lots of strong cheddar cheese(to induce weird dreams)
> Pepsi max to wash the cheese out of my teeth cuz i cba to move to go brush lol
> Living large



Eat feta and you wont have to brush your teeth ever again

And all the ladies will love you

And you'll switch to coca cola

And then this will be acceptable


----------



## jhjhsdi

@deficiT feta doesn't produce nearly as good dreams
The ladies already do
Coca cola hurts my teeth well apart from zero
I don't want it to be acceptable. I love the unaccept
I'm gona get EXPECT THE UNACCEPT tattooed on my face


----------



## deficiT

jhjhsdi said:


> @deficiT feta doesn't produce nearly as good dreams
> The ladies already do
> Coca cola hurts my teeth well apart from zero
> I don't want it to be acceptable. I love the unaccept
> I'm gona get EXPECT THE UNACCEPT tattooed on my face



Any tattoo on the face and youll rake in the booty

Have you never heard of our lord and savior Lil Uzi Vert 

He's gotta bunch of face tattoos and now he's rich

Feta produces feta smells but you should still switch to coke

Put some cocaine in it and your teeth won't hurt any longer and you won't have to worry about dreaming

Be unacceptable and unexpect the expected


----------



## sub21lime

Holy fuck face today was an awful day i just wanted to cry myself to sleep until i read a post up top about dude snorting there own blood. Definitely put a smile on my face and made me lol thanks for that schizo.
2mg xanax 60mg methadone and dabs kicking in now.


----------



## deficiT

7 hours now since my previous post and the whole night ran away and I've wasted everything

But at least the 2fma will continue but I ran out of 4f-mph and probably will never sleep as now it's nearly 7am and if i take a seroquel I probably wont wake up for work right for the night shift; 

So you could say I failed my night fix and it became another frustrating dawn fix

Will proceed to do more 2fma though ive got a fat bag of that still hopefully i find a distraction + an adequate breakfast fix


----------



## sub21lime

20mgs methadone
Dabs n bong bowls of weed
Marb black cigs
On my 5th ale starting to feel warm n fuzzy


----------



## jhjhsdi

Nothing and sleep is NOT happening


----------



## schizopath

Drinking some gatorade. Also got me an cider for the night


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Just munched a 2mg clonazepam they taste like minty sweets don't even need water, nom


----------



## Dextro .45

Etizolam 0.5mg or Xanax 0.25mg
2.oz Jin & Canada Dry
Indica Cannabis 

perfectly relaxed and ready for a good sleep in a few hours


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Just downed 900mgs pregabalin... feeling a bit tipsy to say the least.
Will top it off with 5,mgs cyclobenzaprine in about an hour to make sure I sleep well tonight; been a super stressful day.
Will stay and read up here til the bed calls my name.
One

edit:
Not sleeping tonight... have too much on my plate and too much pregabalin: Added another 300mgs and feeling like I can figure it all out before sunrise.
Will be fuckin around here for a while intermittently and looking to hand out a couplathree 86 beatdowns.


----------



## schizopath

Hella lot ksalol and some army level powdered energy drinks


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Zopiclone and Promethazine last night and night before but also before that clonazepam for few weeks


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Zopiclone and Promethazine last night and night before but also before that clonazepam for few weeks


Zop and prometh combo gives me a pretty good sleep but makes me groggy the next day 

Tonight for me its going to be EATING MY WAY INTO A FOOD COMA and probably not actually sleeping until 6am, just getting fatter


----------



## deficiT

2fma
4 grams of kratom
300 mics clonazolam
and more 2fma

But I don't know if I consider it night yet, since I woke up at 4pm and it's only 6 here  Nice to have a day off work but I still lack all motivation


----------



## Dick&Warty

2mg xanax
1 spliff

was out by 10pm


----------



## whataboutheforests

Half pint of vodka, couple of beers, 20 mg vyvanse snorted that did nothing,  hits from the vap pen


----------



## schizopath

Took 1mg of ksalol an hour Ago and been chilling since that. Propably seeing a friend later tonight.


----------



## schizopath

0.2mg More bupre and some tea with a friend. Still Cant sleep but Theres a great New movie out on Netflix So not too bad


----------



## 4meSM

150mg of pregabalin
Kratom
0.25mg of etizolam
3 or 4 spliffs


----------



## Pinkbeam

Smoked a bowl of  meth around 2 am so about to smoke some pot and take my vape and my phone to bed, oh and my kitty cat.


----------



## deficiT

an ever escalating pile of 3hopcp 
clonazolam 600 mics


----------



## Dick&Warty

amphetamine induced sleep deprivation. ugh.


----------



## schizopath

2mg ksalol 
0.3mg bupre 

Did some speed earlier So need these Parachutes So i dont fucking stay up all might


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> 2mg ksalol
> 0.3mg bupre
> 
> Did some speed earlier So need these Parachutes So i dont fucking stay up all might


3mg more ksalol. Should be able to get sleep for once


----------



## schizopath

1mg more ksalol iv (filtered it properly)

Should be set up for the night


----------



## sub21lime

Last night-
Pint of vodka
Lots of weed edibles
Dabs and weed
Cigs


----------



## Abyss_it_is

The usual 

gabapentin
Clonidine
Waaaaay more Xanax than usual because I was pissed off, sad and ... shit my head hurts thinking about it.

And weed.
Now I need excedrine.


----------



## Dick&Warty

Tonight I'm snorting what was sold as Ketamine and clearly some RC dissociative.

Then taking some valium which may be etizolam.

:/


----------



## ghostfreak

Nothing but my usual 30mg Mirtazapine.


----------



## schizopath

3mg ksalol 
0.2mg bupre
C vitamin


----------



## jhjhsdi

Cheese and Ribena


----------



## Snafu in the Void

You know that feeling where they day's anxieties retreat and your brain goes into tired mode and you suddenly become very relaxed

no drugs, just real shit

that feeling

I love sleeping


----------



## jhjhsdi

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> You know that feeling where they day's anxieties retreat and your brain goes into tired mode and you suddenly become very relaxed
> 
> no drugs, just real shit
> 
> that feeling
> 
> I love sleeping


No!? Thats a thing??? Wow.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

jhjhsdi said:


> No!? Thats a thing??? Wow.



IDK I heard it was possible.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Clonazepam and still woke up before 3 am fucksake


----------



## jhjhsdi

jhjhsdi said:


> Cheese and Ribena


Turns out these aren't very good sleep aids

I'm getting fed up of this sleep pattern


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre. Coming down from an amph binge So just chilling.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Clonazepam again, I'll munch more now I've thought about it lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Haven't been having a nightly fix so havent been sleeping. Well, lightly at best. ahaha


----------



## ghostfreak

Few beers, in a bad mood as neck has started killing me past few days. May just go to bed.


----------



## Abyss_it_is

Xanax
Gabapentin
Clonidine
Lots of weeeeeed
Then some seroquel because my mind wouldn’t STOP.

it did.


----------



## Bigmickk

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Clonazepam again, I'll munch more now I've thought about it lol


Did you manage to see if the old ones are still around or are you just munching the ones you sent into wedinos, wondering If they are still worth getting as a first time trying it.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bigmickk said:


> Did you manage to see if the old ones are still around or are you just munching the ones you sent into wedinos, wondering If they are still worth getting as a first time trying it



These are fine yeah, didn't order off the person I got the crunchy, sweet, underdosed ones again


----------



## Bigmickk

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> These are fine yeah, didn't order off the person I got the crunchy, sweet, underdosed ones again


Nice to hear, hows the blister pack on that one still different with more text?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bigmickk said:


> Nice to hear, hows the blister pack on that one still different with more text?



I've checked my most recent pack and the writing is exactly the same as the underdosed, the first lot was slightly different writing, very very slightly different so I have no idea, just like why I stopped buying vallies and moved onto Clonazepam as to many fake vallies around


----------



## Bigmickk

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I've checked my most recent pack and the writing is exactly the same as the underdosed, the first lot was slightly different writing, very very slightly different so I have no idea, just like why I stopped buying vallies and moved onto Clonazepam as to many fake vallies around


Would you please be able to upload a pic of the pack of your most recent ones that work if possible? Whenever you get spare time of course


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bigmickk said:


> Would you please be able to upload a pic of the pack of your most recent ones that work if possible? Whenever you get spare time of course



Its EXACTLY the same as the pack I just commented on my Clonazepam thread you have been commenting on, the first pic the fake ones lol so I do not know how to tell the difference, I'll try and PM you a pic but I'm not uploading anymore to imgur lol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bigmickk said:


> Would you please be able to upload a pic of the pack of your most recent ones that work if possible? Whenever you get spare time of course



Its EXACTLY the same as the pack I just commented on my Clonazepam thread you have been commenting on, the first pic the fake ones lol so I do not know how to tell the difference I'll try and PM you a pic but I'm not uploading anymore to imgur lol


----------



## Bigmickk

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Its EXACTLY the same as the pack I just commented on my Clonazepam thread you have been commenting on, the first pic the fake ones lol so I do not know how to tell the difference I'll try and PM you a pic but I'm not uploading anymore to imgur lol


I got confused when you said the writing was slightly different i guess you meant the first ever pack.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bigmickk said:


> I got confused when you said the writing was slightly different i guess you meant the first ever pack



Right the first pack I got was legit and had slightly different writing to the second underdosed pack, then I've bought two more packs since that look exactly like the underdosed packs but are legit, so have no clue anymore lol


----------



## Bella Figura

4mg xanax

after putting a pizza in the often and waking up to find it completely burned.


----------



## Abyss_it_is

Seroquel - only 12.5mg
Xanax 1mg
600 and then 600 more mg gabapentin
.1mg clonidine
Weeeeed

It’s been too long without a worry free snooze help me zeusssssss.


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre
0.5mg depot xanor

Keep throwing up though. Meh


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Keep throwing up though. Meh



Why you throwing up mate?


----------



## schizopath

Staying up and bupre on top of that aint for me


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Staying up and bupre on top of that aint for me



Feel better soon mate, no uppers, get some sleep, eat a decent meal etc, get yourself healthier before you start doing it all again, like we always do eh lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Didn’t realise how low I’d got on my Clonazepam supply.

Nothing tonight am wrecked. Well apart from the Mirtazapine.


----------



## deficiT

Etizolam always hits the spot
And dissociatives on top makes for an egg melting brain
Wifeys still divvying me out some 3hopcp, since I become brain dead if I do too much


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Nightly? Currently for my nightly routine I take ZzzQuil, melatonin, 5mg of percocet, and smoke lots of weed. I can't sleep at all otherwise. Once a month I'll take a big dose of oxycontin though (like 200mg) and throw in some booze and whippets to make it more interesting along with the ZzzQuil, melatonin, and pot. Also, I am not by any means suggesting that anyone combine alcohol with painkillers. I'm a seasoned addict, but I know mixing alcohol with meds can lead to fatal consequences.


----------



## schizopath

50mg atarax
And 450mg pregabalin


----------



## schizopath

40mg methadone iv do far and holy shit


----------



## deficiT

4mg etizolam
10mg 3hopcp - finally made into some PG solution, makes for a smoother ride and doesn't put me on my ass quite so easily (so far)
5g red bali kratom
cannabis + some menthol cigarettes

Standard night, and looking forward to leaving town tomorrow, for the first time in a while
Late summer weekend vacation


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> 40mg methadone iv do far and holy shit



Wait what, the green gloopy syrup sort of methodone?


----------



## schizopath

No the pill version


----------



## Hylight

sugar. what ?


----------



## Hylight

YEAH


----------



## LandsUnknown

500mg propylhexedrine and god only knows how much alcohol. Probably somewhere north of a 12 pack though honestly. I was doing a bit better in terms of drinking less for a little while, but the last couple nights I've gone right back to drinking like a fish again. For some reason, I think PPX has a way of causing me to drink more. Oh well, it's not like there's anything better to do.


----------



## schizopath

Few ciders
7.5mg zopiclone


----------



## Fiori di Bella

schizopath said:


> Didnt sleep last night, so todays taking it chill
> 
> 1mg klonopin
> 1mg Ksalol
> 1mg bupre
> Cranberry long drink
> And some weed


Schizo,
When you and DMW talk about “long drinks” what does this mean?
Also, what’s Ksalol?
 Bella


----------



## Fiori di Bella

My psychiatrist made some changes to my meds.
My nightly routine for getting to sleep is now:

• 600mg Gabapentin
• 25mg Seroquel
• 10mg Lexapro (my psychiatrist said it would help with sleep)
• 50mg Diphenhydramine 
• 20mg Baclofen
• 50mg Amitriptyline

It seems to be working and I usually fall asleep within minutes of getting into bed.


----------



## schizopath

BellaJewel said:


> Schizo,
> When you and DMW talk about “long drinks” what does this mean?
> Also, what’s Ksalol?
> Bella


In Finland, _long drink_ (in Finnish _lonkero_) refers to a mixed drink made from gin and, most commonly, grapefruit soda, although other long drink flavours include cranberry and lime.

Ksalols Serbian Xanor


----------



## Ketamania

Been up way too long. Took 60mg of adderall about 9 hours ago, and still can't fall asleep. Had a couple beers. I've taken 1mg of clonazepam, and 8mg of xanax. It's 4:30AM here and I just want some God Damn sleep so I can work on my assignments tomorrow that have been well overdue.


----------



## schizopath

A cigarette
Apple juice
Some gabas earlier


----------



## schizopath

Woke up from a nap and shot 0.3mg bupre. Also drinking me an white tea.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Man, normally I don't use my alprazolam for 'recreation' so to speak, being that it's a life-saving necessity in my life I try not to abuse it.

But last night, I was working on a new computer build and I was waiting for a terabyte of media to transfer from the external backup to the new hard drive, and so I munched through about 3mg of alpraz over a few hours mixed with loads of delta-8... next thing I know I wake up and it's 5:30am and I'm just passed out on the couch lol. Ate another milligram and then tiptoed into bed and passed out till 10am.

Admittedly, it had been a long weekend of driving 4 hours, drinking, drinking some more the next day, then driving 4 hours home hungover as fuck. So I guess you could say I went into my night pretty exhausted already lol


----------



## schizopath

1mg iv ksalol
My usual 5mg nightly zyprexa

About to start cooking some proper food


----------



## schizopath

Man, Im so fucking happy. I found about 0.5mg bupre from where Ive usually held and cut it. Miracles are real


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Are you fucking kidding me right now, so I've took 4 x 7. 5mg of zopiclone since 8pm as needed an early night and I'm still wide awake nearly 2 hours after, I've just had to take a small amount of mirtazapine to try and nudge the zopiclone into getting me to sleep, 2 zopiclone used to do it, what now 4 does nothing!

Fucking clonazepam has a lot to answer for I didn't think stopping it and moving on to zopiclone would be this difficult as I've done it before, and I wasn't on clonazepam longer than a month or 6 weeks or something, sigh and so I'm going to lay down again with my bag of lavender that's meant to help anxiety and sleep, but I'll end up taking more zopiclone and be on a proper downer tomorrow as they make me depressed if I take to many


----------



## schizopath

If you take z benzos, using normal benzos are gonna make them virtually useless from what Ive heard. Same thing with zolpidem. Dont fret, youre gonna get sleep in a few hours for sure.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> If you take z benzos, using normal benzos are gonna make them virtually useless from what Ive heard. Same thing with zolpidem. Dont fret, youre gonna get sleep in a few hours for sure


I'm always crossing over from mirtazapine to vallies, or xanax to z drugs, to mirtazapine, back to z drugs, and then my benzo of choice is now, or was clonazepam, so I just thought I'll do what I normally do, but that clonazepam seems to be a pisser because I've took fucking 5 zopiclone and I'll take another in a minute

But yeah I've laid here 2 and a half hours on so many z drugs I should sleep soon, I can't keep laying here as the more zopiclone I take the worse I'll feel tomorrow, I might fuck them off with another mirtazapine and be done with the zopiclone as they're clearly not working

But nor did taking 30mg mirtazapine the other night without zopiclone, so I thought mixing them might help but nope,
you know I might actually be done with my lovely lovely benzos, as they're so hard to come off, but that's probably a lie my inner addict just whispered in my ear!

Insomnia is a bitch why did I even try and stop med in 2020 lol, I feel like I'm going to be on some sort of sleeping pill forever and to add insult to injury none of my sedatives I have here work, and I know what would work, benzos but nope not buy any, can't afford any, even if I could, I'll be here like this unable to sleep when my next box of clonazepam runs out, night I'm going to try sleep again


----------



## schizopath

I came off from a 4mg xanax/600mg pregabalin daily for 3 years addiction. You can definitely stop them if even I could. You have to make an conscious decision to stop them and find something thats gonna help you get sleep, I think. (sorry for the toxic positivity)


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> I came off from a 4mg xanax/600mg pregabalin daily for 3 years addiction. You can definitely stop them if even I could



I had been addicted to vallies for years I go off and on off and on, stop them for a couple weeks, get lured back on them as they're so good fory anxiety and sleep, then I stopped benzos for a year, A YEAR and went back on them, I know I can do it, its just the lack of sleep gets to me


----------



## schizopath

Maybe its time you change the drug. Benzos are the worst drug to be addicted to for multitude of reasons. Or find some other solution. I dont use benzos for over 3 days/14 days cause I assume Id get terrible withdrawals.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

@schizopath 
My DOC is Ketamine anyway but can't afford any of that or benzos or anything as money situation has changed, so I need to stick to my prescribed Mirtazapine and see how I go being good lol


----------



## schizopath

I see. Thats wild addiction for sure. It takes a strong mental. You dont like speed?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> I see. Thats wild addiction for sure. It takes a strong mental. You dont like speed?


 
Me? You mean uk base putty amphetamine paste stuff, not meth? Yes at raves with mdma but not to do while I sit round the house lol, I'm a downer girl


----------



## Effect

Hey everybody!

40mg methadone
.75mg clonazolam
2mg alprazolam
Juul virginia tobacco
24oz can of 8%abv

I'm disgusted that I'm 30 in less than 48


----------



## Pillhead111

Bunch of tizanidine, tramadol and weed


----------



## sub21lime

Effect said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> 40mg methadone
> .75mg clonazolam
> 2mg alprazolam
> Juul virginia tobacco
> 24oz can of 8%abv
> 
> I'm disgusted that I'm 30 in less than 48


Holy shit dude, i know we never really talked but i was just thinking about you and cptn heroin then bam i see this post. I havent seen a post with you in it in prolly over a year. My intuition has been dead on lately. Ill think of someone then ill get a call from them or run into them.
Anyways in 23mins ill be exactly 33years old. Nov 20 at 130am. Sitting here drunk pondering my 20 year drug career..
Tonight-
Half a 5th of vodka
30mgs methadone
Lots of weed and roll your own cigs
Bacon potato soap


----------



## sub21lime

Effect said:


> I'm disgusted that I'm 30 in less than 40


You born on the 20th too???


----------



## deficiT

We all gotta hit 30 at some point. I'm living in denial. Thought I was gonna join the 27 club; but alas here I am 28 and hating the prospects of my future


----------



## schizopath

8mg tizanide and 150mg pregabalin. Off  to drink some coffee with an old friend.


----------



## schizopath

Man, iv tizanide was fucking wild


----------



## schizopath

Gonna smoke one More cig and just fall a sleep. Everyone should try iv tizanide


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Everyone should try iv tizanide



I want some lol all I've got is mirtazapine I'm being a good girl


----------



## schizopath

Bad advice but that shit was wicked. Tonight Im gonna try 6mg and propably fall asleep instantly.

You dont have tizanide in uk? Say you have some muscle pains or some shit.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> You dont have tizanide in uk? Say you have some muscle pains or some shit


I have fibromyalgia and all I'm offered is amitriptyline and shit, was on pregabalin but it didn't suit me, they don't give you anything decent in the UK lol


----------



## schizopath

What the fuck. My friend with fibromyalgia is from whom I got the tizanides. Hes prescribed pregabalin and tizanide. Ask for the tizanide as they would considerably help your sleep problems (again horrible advice but your situation is special)


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Ask for the tizanide as they would considerably help your sleep problems



I'll ask my doctor next time I speak to her, but she seriously has no idea what to do about me and my mental health as she doesn't believe mirtazapine stops working on my sleep after a while and I need tolerance breaks every couple of months, if I ask for other stuff she'll probably moan as I've been on so many things and get side effects on almost everything


----------



## schizopath

Maybe ask to change mirtazapine to tizanides and then switch between them every few months. Tbh, your doctor is a fucking moron. Sorry.


----------



## schizopath

Having had 10+ amphetamine psychosis in the past, if I take amphetamine lets say at 2am, I fucking cant sleep next night. Its sick. So I can atleast somewhat feel you on your sleeping problems.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Maybe ask to change mirtazapine to tizanides and then switch between them every few months



I do this myself but with benzos lol, I'll see what she says but after the last phonecall we had I'm not speaking to her for a while


----------



## schizopath

I see. Is finding a new more understanding doctor possible?


----------



## schizopath

Cigs 
150mg pregabalin 
1mg ksalol 
Got 4mg shot of tizanide ready (rip blood pressure)


----------



## schizopath

Woke up to junkies begging and shit. 
Took 1mg More ksalol and got a shot of tizanide waiting do ima fall a sleep despite no bupre


----------



## schizopath

Shot 3mg tizanide. Got 4mg waiting. If mt heart gives up, but ne on shine


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Woke up to junkies begging and shit.
> Took 1mg More ksalol and got a shot of tizanide waiting do ima fall a sleep despite no bupre


Damn where you been bruv lol


----------



## Pillhead111

^^ It’s called Tizanidine or Zanaflex is the brand name, I’m prescribed 4mg 3 times a day


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was up for 36 hours and still huffing meth at midnight when I took just 25 mg seroquel and 100 ug clonodine. By 1 AM I was out like a light for a good 4 hours. Still high when I woke up but the respite was much needed.

A little goes a long way when you are exhausted I guess.


----------



## schizopath

Ganjcat said:


> Damn where you been bruv lol


Currently at my parents house cause i havent seen them in a long time cause my brother Whom i fucking love moved away. Been seeing friends and using the needle. Got a bupre deal ready for today 1x:xx So all good Pete


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> I see. Is finding a new more understanding doctor possible?



She knows all my history and I like her, she just don't seem to know as much about certain medications as I do lol, so when I fucking know shit and I try and tell her it's so annoying, she didn't even know mirtazapine is an appetite stimulant, and that I obviously can't eat when I'm not on it, I don't want yo change doctors as this one knows how fucking crazy I am lol


----------



## schizopath

I get it. Shitty situation. Positives and negatives. The tizanide loses its iv potency if used every day btw. So keep that in mind if you ask for it.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> So keep that in mind if you ask for it



I'm not going IV anything lol, not IV'd since I quit heroin, I have IM'd ketamine recently though but won't even IV that, nope lol


----------



## schizopath

IM tizanide propably works too. I missed a shot of it (fuck muscle needles) and it started working immediately. But yeah, hopefully your doctor gains some sense.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> IM tizanide propably works too



Noooooo I'm not into needles for the sake of it, it's because my K tolerance is crazy and K ain't cheap when you've got a stupid tolerance and I started getting indegestion and stomach ache from snorting it so that's why I started IM'ing it but pills I just eat, apart from when I tried Oxys for ten days strait and snorted them lol


----------



## schizopath

I see. Is it possible to stop the k? If youre already getting issues with it..


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Is it possible to stop the k? If youre already getting issues with it



Yes it's possible but I don't want to lol, it's like if I said for you stop the bupe if your opioid tolerance is getting high lol, I need to cut down anyway as can't afford it as much anymore, my stomach is fine now too, it's just because I got a big amount and wasn't eating much because I'd stopped mirtazapine and I don't get hungry on K, had nothing to line my stomach and was snorting K for breakfast lol, I need a tolerance break then snorting it will work again but tolerance breaks are so fucking boring, I'm going back to K every 2 weeks, everyone needs a treat and my treat is K on paydays lol


----------



## schizopath

No, psychosis' ruined my tolerance. It jumpstarted from lets say 60mg to 160mg in a matter of 10 uses. Im gonna stop the bupre cause I made a promise to myself to stop when I dont feel it anymore.

Yeah, you do you. Its for sure better than iv h addiction.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> It jumpstarted from lets say 60mg to 160mg in a matter of 10 uses



I went from 40mg to 80mg of oxy a day in around a week, I'm sure it's tolerance from being on heroin all those years ago, I was same with tramadol and oramorph, could take loads right from the start, even though I quit heroin nearly 20 years ago, fucking weird it's like my tolerance stayed 




schizopath said:


> Im gonna stop the bupre cause I made a promise to myself to stop when I dont feel it anymore



Are you, well done and good luck with that mate, it's good in a way I can't afford much K as I'd waste my money on it, I also have enough for a gram now as sold my acid I had to try and trip because I'm bloody immune or some shit, I give up trying to trip so sold it, had enough for a gram since yesterday but not bothering to go ask around who's got any so I can't be that bad on it if I can't arsed to even go and find it lol


----------



## sub21lime

Ive been craving gabap or pregabas bad! I fucking love gabapentinoids, but thanks to the lockdowns and stay at home orders i havent been able to get those. I use to get em from people at the methadone clinic but since last march everyones on some type of take homes. I only go to the clinic twice a month and havent seen my dealers or heard from them. Poor me. Anyways last night-
~2 ales,2 manga pale ales and a half pint of vodka
~Loads of weed, couple cbd joints and roll your own cigs
~half mg xanax


----------



## 4meSM

Still pretty amped, smoked some meth like 8-9h ago but I actually feel more stimulated than before... 
Just ate a bit more alprazolam, about 0.5mg in total.

Gonna take some more kratom as well and try to smoke a small spliff.
It's almost 2am here, not super late yet but don't really feel like staying awake till 5-6am like last night.


----------



## schizopath

Shitload of diazepam
150mg pregabalin
2mg ksalol
5mg bupre cause Im a retard


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> Shitload of diazepam
> 150mg pregabalin
> 2mg ksalol
> 5mg bupre cause Im a retard


Methamphetamine smoke
2mg etizolam
10mg 3hopcp

The cold embrace of hearbreak and having no idea where my life is headed cause my wife left me for a friend I met in AA


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Beer was my nightly fix forever...its gone. Forever. Never had problems sleeping for years. Wake up, drink, take a nap even. Haha.

Had a little extra methadone to take a night these past few days, tonight none 

Floating on some xannies and weed now. Took 2mg which I do like once a month. Even 1mg a treat for me. Should sleep I hope.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve been running hot for 4 days. It’s now 4:20 PM. I’m just going to smoke to last 3 points of meth I have left and hope that pushes me over the line into incoherence and that peculiar burned out on meth kind of sleep. I’ll help it along with a small dose clonidine and valium. I want 12 hours solid sleep to kick off a period of recovery.


----------



## deficiT

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Beer was my nightly fix forever...its gone. Forever. Never had problems sleeping for years. Wake up, drink, take a nap even. Haha.
> 
> Had a little extra methadone to take a night these past few days, tonight none
> 
> Floating on some xannies and weed now. Took 2mg which I do like once a month. Even 1mg a treat for me. Should sleep I hope.


Happily can say I haven't drank in 5 months, but my nightly fix will likely be a shit load of benzos and dissociatives. Cold mountain air, meth smoke, and some menthol cigarettes. And kratom of course. If you been on here long enough you know my routine. But I'm newly single so shit's about to get weird.


----------



## deficiT

Atelier3 said:


> I’ve been running hot for 4 days. It’s now 4:20 PM. I’m just going to smoke to last 3 points of meth I have left and hope that pushes me over the line into incoherence and that peculiar burned out on meth kind of sleep. I’ll help it along with a small dose clonidine and valium. I want 12 hours solid sleep to kick off a period of recovery.


Hang in there brother, looks like we're both riding the struggle bus.


----------



## Jabberwocky

deficiT said:


> Hang in there brother, looks like we're both riding the struggle bus.


I was doing fine from quitting shooting up but about a month ago my evil dealer gave me a point of what must be 95% pure meth for a smoke before I had a fuck. I’ve been riding that rocket ever since. I’m in the fucking stratosphere but I want to come back to earth for a while.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Stim users fascinate me. Why take a drug that makes you stay up like that? I like to sleep  Meth must feel good as fuck to you. Only explanation.


----------



## schizopath

I love meth but hate staying up. Paradoxical shit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Stim users fascinate me. Why take a drug that makes you stay up like that? I like to sleep  Meth must feel good as fuck to you. Only explanation.


I’ve caught a few hours sleep or at least good rest every night which keeps psychosis at bay.

Basically meth takes away every insecurity and anxiety I have and makes me feel really centred, relaxed, and content.

It also makes me horny and uninhibited leading to multi/day orgies.

It’s way more fun than going on the nod!


----------



## deficiT

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Stim users fascinate me. Why take a drug that makes you stay up like that? I like to sleep  Meth must feel good as fuck to you. Only explanation.



It's a love/hate thing but i consider dissociatives to be my drug of choice. Although they turn me into a big old derpy donk head. Drugs are good mmkay????


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

I guess if adderal is a mini meth (never did meth) then I could see that. It does make you feel pretty good, but still feel a tad tweaked. Couldn't imagine it being more. 

Still want to try meth once.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Still want to try meth once.


Famous last words of many a tweaker.


----------



## Lawrence Arms

Atelier3 said:


> Famous last words of many a tweaker.


Lol yep. I used morphine daily for 10 years, never any needles, vowed I wouldn't and it wasn't even an issue. One day my now-ex gf says she's gonna buy some meth from our neighbor who we had lived next to for 3 years at that point. Tell her it's a bad idea blah blah.

Two months later I decide fuck it, not gonna let the girl I love drown alone, and figure ill use it to quite morphine and get thru withdrawals. Well, it worked! For 60 days, till I had a "celebratory" pill and was instantly back to daily use. Like, not even a second thought about it. I'm fucking stupid.

And now also addicted to meth for two years straight. Quit the morphs tho, but I'm with homeboy up from earlier on the bupe, instead now. Oh and shooting both. I blame 100% the meth. And myself. And my ex, rly. But mainly myself. 

Also just found ketamine last week for the first time ever and Ive been doing that with dmt a few times this week, gonna try to bmfully breakthrough while holed tonight!


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Nah. Im not a stim user. Don't like them. I would smoke the meth and regret it. Same as every line of coke I sniffed. Still want to try it, though.

On the straight and narrow now, anyway. Will bump into meth one day.


----------



## Ganjcat

0.8 of some shit heroin compared to the normal strength but still enough to nod out glad I didn't buy a full half also had 3 or 4 spliffs I just got up cuz I got the munchies and want some munchies it was a hard decision I've still not got fully out of bed I might just pass out now instead who know s


----------



## Ganjcat

deficiT said:


> Happily can say I haven't drank in 5 months, but my nightly fix will likely be a shit load of benzos and dissociatives. Cold mountain air, meth smoke, and some menthol cigarettes. And kratom of course. If you been on here long enough you know my routine. But I'm newly single so shit's about to get weird.


I like .menthol but they banned em in the UK a few weeks ago unfortunately


----------



## Lawrence Arms

nohandsjoe said:


> A chill, comfy Sunday night for me, tonight:
> 24mg deschloroetizolam





nohandsjoe said:


> (Still a good 30mg brorphine floating around all magic-like from this morning, too; hell of a half-life on that bad-boy.)


What are those two?? Is brophine similar to buprenorphine??

Also wanted to add that, holy fuck, ketamine plus breaking thru on DMT is the most beautiful, but confusing experience I've been thru. 10/10 recommend!


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


>


Is that fucking white wine? I thought we were brothers!!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

damn bro i was tinkerin with images to get some screenshots and didn't (but did) post it. wierd. fuck it. lol
sake from a coupla days ago  random photo from phone
not a drinker (but am)
would rather have some absolute buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttt................


----------



## 6am-64-14m

OT: 
That fuckin weed knocks me the fuck down. havent needed anything lately. 
Outside and fingers are getting frostbit from cold. haha not so much
need coffee more


----------



## schizopath

Man, Im getting some sweet as fuck red wine next week. Havent had wine in too long of a time. Wine + hash was my go to.


----------



## Bagseed

PtahTek said:


>


quoted for the fish sauce


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Man, Im getting some sweet as fuck red wine next week. Havent had wine in too long of a time. Wine + hash was my go to.


----------



## KA○S

schizopath said:


> I love meth but hate staying up. Paradoxical shit.


Do morning and afternoon doses and eat if you still can't sleep taper the last dose till ya find what ys need i like to run for 5 or 6 days love how far it lets ys get from reality aftern5 days hahs but i only do it once in a while when i have zero shit to accomplish that werk week hahs otherwise use it to get me going and good solid weekend  sexathon


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bagseed said:


> quoted for the fish sauce


quoted for being the one that outed it.
was wondering when I was made aware of the img if anyone would recognize. lots of this used in our eats (thai). 
guess schizzie gonna have to give up that Dahmer award now. 
Peace


----------



## Bagseed

PtahTek said:


> lots of this used in our eats (thai).


nice, what do you like to cook?

I use fish sauce in many faux asian-ish stuff, allthough I do nothing "authentic", but I also use it sometimes as a general flavour enhancer in other stuff (stews, soups). If you don't overdo it, it is really amazing at bringing out the taste while staying in the background with the dank rotten fish smell ;D. Especially when the flavour of soy sauce wouldn't work with the dish.


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> guess schizzie gonna have to give up that Dahmer award now.


Fuck it, fine, go ahead. You can have my Dahmer award. I still got my Richard Chase award!  

Some nightly rooibos tea with a friend. With milk as usual.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bagseed said:


> what do you like to cook?


Oh, I am one of those that love to bastardize any and all cultural cuisine to render it my own and unique. Not only foods but mostly anything is corrupt when i get done with it. 
She is Thai and does most of the asian-style cooking: Steak-salad, chicken soup, beef soup, fried-rice, ground-beef salad, ground-turkey salad, papaya salad, carrot sallad, pad thai, ... cannot come up with a lot of what she cooks but it is all spicy (hot) and goooooooooooood. After 25 years I still haven't grown bored with it. Really healthy and tasty foods. Best IMO.
Yeah, the fish-sauce is rather poignant and overwhelming when using too much: There is a fine line between making a dish super-delicious and inedible. I still haven't gotten the use to a science/art and rely on here expertise to do that seasoning.
Also have some really dark and thick soy-auce that after being turned on to it will not touch anything else (soy sauce) as it is mostly colored water with salt added. The real deal is something I encourage all to try if inclined to soy.
Peace


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> You can have my Dahmer award.


And the Dahmer award goes to....
*Drumrolls*

@Bagseed


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> And the Dahmer award goes to....
> *Drumrolls*
> 
> @Bagseed


What are you then? A killer of killers? You propably think you are above the rest of us! Fuck you!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> What are you then?


I am merely what you deem me. A reflection, if you will. A product of a hive consciousness. I take and give life. I am god (enter interpretation). I am you. I am.


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> I am you.


The fuck You got addicted to bupre then, i thought You were smarter than that? Semi psychotic downs staring your own reflection in the mirror


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> You got addicted to bupre then,


Since when? Musta been that mf in the shiny glass on the wall referenced below. We gonna be aight... he knows I aint the one. yeah....
That sub thing was OK. Nothing strong enough imo to get sideways with, ya know? Never had it and wanted to give it a go. It was free fuck it. lol Now I know what the deal is wit dat and can move on. Time is my friend even though it is plaskit.  Gotta experience all of what life has to offer in all ways. And the people I meet and rsason with is the cherry. We all heve the same blood, babez. 
Fuckem he sad. 
wtf?


schizopath said:


> Semi psychotic downs staring your own reflection in the mirror


 
*This is kinda insightful. I was wondering who that mf was lookin back at me looking at his wierd ass. Maybe now I may be able to come to terms. Darkness is what it is. I have become comfortably numb. hahaha




*


----------



## 6am-64-14m

OT:
Got summoodat bomb ass weed. Gotta get up early to cook and it is def relaxing bout to pass out on mobile soooo mostly reading. 
be easy bro.
stay away from mirrorz


----------



## Bipartyguy

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread here.
> 
> Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.


I would smoke crack and even though straight have an urge for cock


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bipartyguy said:


> I would smoke crack and even though straight have an urge for cock


Same here, bro. Gotta be a big ass hit. lol
Welcome to bluelight.
Be safe?
Peace


----------



## Bella Figura

Vodka


----------



## schizopath

Done speed so

60mg oxazepam
10mg zyprexa
300mg depakote
Some weed
Ginger tea
And 0.1mg of bupre


----------



## deficiT

300 mics clonazolam
Meth
3hopcp


----------



## SunriseChampion

10 pints of Golden Pheasant aaaand one Negroni.*

*--pending


----------



## SunriseChampion

Yeah, the Negroni happened. Anyone want one? Firing up my fax machine.


----------



## deficiT

SunriseChampion said:


> Yeah, the Negroni happened. Anyone want one? Firing up my fax machine.


Fax me a Negroni and while you're at it, Beam Me Up Scotty


----------



## SunriseChampion

deficiT said:


> Fax me a Negroni and while you're at it, Beam Me Up Scotty



Yo, fuck....my laptop is saying it can't "process a request for beaming". Piece of shit laptop.

Negroni's on the way.


----------



## schizopath

Drank a long drink and got so tired I almost nodded


----------



## sub21lime

Oh damn ive been playing skyrim since 8pm yesterday and its 425am now. Ehh stomachs growling im hungry.

50mgs methadone
Pint of vodka
Dabs
Ashwagandha
L theanine
Redbull
Yerba mate
Roll your own cigs


----------



## schizopath

The withdrawal havent started yet, but Im enjoying some Baileys strawberries with cream. Like holy fuck this tastes good. Also took 150mg pregabalin and 0.5mg klonopin.

Wont be on for some time. Enjoy the time of no sun to your best abilities.


----------



## Ganjcat

Couple lines my mate sorted me a little beatle of heroin and a spliff and in return for some methadone can't complain the gear is very good smooth stuff I'm pretty high the weed  only had 3 lines before I had the lines I felt kinda burnt out I had 2 bags of super strength my mate gives me for getting him a bundle pretty much everyday which is a bargain cuz they are fire bags then I took a trip to the Chemist for my methadone daily pick up and pretty much not had anything except a spliff and what I had left from my two bags after chemist and now 7+ hours later I've got a little bit of skag left which I am gonna save until tomorrow cuz the methadone should peak again or something anyway while I'm sleeping and it will be so nice to wake up and have a few lines of super strength gear left just wish I had some weed left


----------



## sub21lime

^Hardcore Brit^ lol. 
Lots of slang ive never heard here in the states. Anywho

Pint of vodka
20mgs methadone
Dabs joints and bong bowls
Roll your own cigs


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

15mg methadone
1mg xanax
Some weed
L-theanine

Smoking too many roll up squares. Can't sleep for shit. 

Clinic open soon. Chug the juice then crash.


----------



## schizopath

7mg tizanide. That shit is just...


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> The withdrawal havent started yet, but Im enjoying some Baileys strawberries with cream. Like holy fuck this tastes good. Also took 150mg pregabalin and 0.5mg klonopin.
> 
> Wont be on for some time. Enjoy the time of no sun to your best abilities.


I loveee Bailey's only had the original flavour and some irish cream knock offs the only alcohol except maybe( edit: magners )that I enjoy the taste of well I also enjoy cocktails but people think your gay if you drink them I'm not a big drinker though to be honest I had 1 bottle of magners on my birthday which got me smashed that's probably the only drink I've had all year


----------



## Ganjcat

Wow this board is dead tonight just got a couple spliffs off my mate he's shotting weed again and gave me a fat tester quite happy


----------



## jhjhsdi

30 mg mirtazipine my friend gave me
10 diaz (so far)
Loadsss of vitains


----------



## Pillhead111

Beer, tizanidine, and weed tonight. 
Got some poppy seeds and phenibut coming in the mail, can’t wait for that. Going to be my first time trying phenibut.


----------



## Bella Figura

GBL - seeing as I just passed out again. And it's bedtime after a cig.


----------



## schizopath

I got 6mg tizanide waiting. Gone through 2 needles already. Gotta stop this shit.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

LOL ^^^ What the fuck you kicking bupe IV'ing muscle relaxers for? Ain't gonna work brother. 

Barely slept 10 minutes last night and woke up vibrating and shit. Crazy.

Tonight will be different - 

40mg methadone
1mg xanax

Feeling the warm. Now time to blaze.


----------



## Bella Figura

Sleep was impossible after a double rebound...had to grin and bear it rather than 24/7 dose. Oh well.


----------



## schizopath

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> LOL ^^^ What the fuck you kicking bupe IV'ing muscle relaxers for? Ain't gonna work brother.
> 
> Barely slept 10 minutes last night and woke up vibrating and shit. Crazy.
> 
> Tonight will be different -
> 
> 40mg methadone
> 1mg xanax
> 
> Feeling the warm. Now time to blaze.


It was weekend.... but youre right. Im not ready to give it all up yet, Im starting with weekday use and such stuff. I need to stop muscle relaxant iv, last night my main vein collapsed or something.... hopefully its just repairing.


----------



## ghostfreak

Passion fruit Cider and now bottle of Corona.

40mg of Diaz during the day/evening there and haven’t felt much so not really sure what’s going on there.


----------



## schizopath

4mg tizanide nasal
150mg pregabalin


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> It was weekend.... but youre right. Im not ready to give it all up yet, Im starting with weekday use and such stuff. I need to stop muscle relaxant iv, last night my main vein collapsed or something.... hopefully its just repairing.


Tie off as if you're gonna hit it but don't and do a load of push ups or curls if you have weights... FORCE the blood through that vein... Best way to prevent it collapsing once it ducks out... Has worked for me with a few. Just don't keep it tied off for too long. Say 5-10 mins and repeat 3 or 4 times a day. 
I know it sounds like hassle to do but think how thankful you'll be to keep that vein, it's a small price to pay. 

----

Tonight for me;
Loads of vitamins
4 x 440ml 6% scrumpy
25mg diaz 
And anger that I couldn't get K, lol


----------



## schizopath

This far

300mg gabapentin
1mg ksalol iv...


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> This far
> 
> 300mg gabapentin
> 1mg ksalol iv...


150mg pregabalin
Might inject 4mg tizanide....ITS WEEKEND AND OTHER LIES WEAK JUNKIES TELL THEMSELVES


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Yeah man, kicking long term opiates is a bitch. At least you are getting through it.


----------



## schizopath

I was fucking offered bupre. I feel like.... yeah, atleast Im not that weak and didnt touch it


----------



## schizopath

Injected that tizanide and oh boy. Im eatin some chicked and enjoying the blood pressure mindfuck


----------



## Bella Figura

Casual Gbl tonight


----------



## D-Amphety

schizopath said:


> This far
> 
> 300mg gabapentin
> 1mg ksalol iv...


Hey, since you're clearly a man of culture, do you know if you can rail gabapetin or pregabaline?


----------



## Ganjcat

Half a bag of shit gear yep my guy still ain't got ote better ffs he's my main man 0.6 for a tenner etc this is the same stuff it's just bashed and he said what do you want me to do and I said well put some tt in it then he said sorry nothing he can do but will let me know when he's got more obviously I don't want to get ote off him because it looks like it's strong enough cus why else would I buy it Well maybe cuz I'm desperate and got nothing else


----------



## schizopath

D-Amphety said:


> Hey, since you're clearly a man of culture, do you know if you can rail gabapetin or pregabaline?


Man of culture.... Fucking hell mate. 
But you can rail pregab and it hits a bit different


----------



## schizopath

Tizanide on top of tizanide. Fuck its hitting me hard


----------



## Hylight

I have to work a shift 
so just a big fat bud joint 
and walked with the dog


----------



## 4meSM

It's almost 3:40am here, went to bed ~2h ago but couldn't sleep so I just took 2.5g of kratom. 
Benzos would be the obvious choice but I don't really want to take them and by the time they kick in it would already be too late anyway. 
I'm actually tired but as soon as I close my eyes I start thinking about stuff and it doesn't let me sleep... I wonder why some thoughts tend to keep me awake while others don't have any impact (some may even help actually).


----------



## Snafu in the Void

I have great anxiety if I don't fall asleep without listening to some sound, music, white noise or a TV or something.

If I can't drone out to some sound like at least the background sound of a fan I freak out.

I can't fall asleep in pure silence. I get tinnitus and anxiety.

I've always been that way since a kid.


----------



## D-Amphety

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I have great anxiety if I don't fall asleep without listening to some sound, music, white noise or a TV or something.
> 
> If I can't drone out to some sound like at least the background sound of a fan I freak out.
> 
> I can't fall asleep in pure silence. I get tinnitus and anxiety.
> 
> I've always been that way since a kid.


Have you ever tried olanzapin? It’s not a benzo but it puts you right to sleep in like 30 minutes max plus you surely won’t wake up until the morning. Another option would be to pop some pregab, preferably a low dose


----------



## 4meSM

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I have great anxiety if I don't fall asleep without listening to some sound, music, white noise or a TV or something.
> 
> If I can't drone out to some sound like at least the background sound of a fan I freak out.
> 
> I can't fall asleep in pure silence. I get tinnitus and anxiety.
> 
> I've always been that way since a kid.


Yeah I get it, if there's no noise the brain usually starts making it itself (AKA thinking). To me it only works if the noice is naturaly part of the environment (rain, waves, even a ventilator) but for some reason everytime I've tried to put some chill music or "ambient sounds" it actually had the opposite effect. So I usually fall asleep in silence, although I usually listen to some youtube videos when I go to bed but I turn my phone off right before sleeping.


----------



## bingey

20 mg of temazepam , pretty tame by my standards


----------



## schizopath

Meh, too much benzos "baby lost all his braincells"

8mg tizanide nasal
Some long drinks


----------



## D-Amphety

2mg clonazepam
300mg pregabalin insufflate
1 joint 

Pure bliss!


----------



## Snafu in the Void

D-Amphety said:


> Have you ever tried olanzapin? It’s not a benzo but it puts you right to sleep in like 30 minutes max plus you surely won’t wake up until the morning. Another option would be to pop some pregab, preferably a low dose


Was on it for schizo. I would only take it for sleep if I was desperate. I really don't like that drug.


----------



## schizopath

300mg gabapentin
Shitload of cigs
Some OW with friends
Ginger & lemon tea


----------



## D-Amphety

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> Was on it for schizo. I would only take it for sleep if I was desperate. I really don't like that drug.


I had a bunch left after my schizo episodes, and the litterateur says it’s also a sleep aid at 10mg or so... anyhow, i took 150mg once and blacked out for 2 days, so yeah you’re right to treat it with care


----------



## Ganjcat

Well what can I say a bag of shit gear but I wasn't expecting it so at least I got something it's better then nothing and 50 ml methadone taken 4 hours ago got a tenner I'm saving for tommorow so I can get some proper gear and the guys who have the good shit are up early morning sometimes 7 am so it's all good it's probably for the best that I had weak gear today and took a break off the super stuff obviously if I had a choice I would have got the super stuff today but like I said I wasn't expecting anything because the guys with super ain't on until tomorrow but the guy who gave me this done it me on loan to be fair this is the only batch he's had that's weak all the others have been decent and he don't mind loaning them good quality of bad quality he also promised to get some better stuff soon theirs no way I'm giving him my last tenner though


----------



## bingey

20 mg of oxycodone

lavender , camomille and valerian tea


----------



## schizopath

300mg gabapentin
Some ginger lemon tea


----------



## ghostfreak

30mg Mirtazapine


----------



## jhjhsdi

Drunk, Drank a LOT of 7.4% cider
Had 2s on 2 kingsize squidgy black spliffs
Just got home n sat down, 4.49am right now.
Big multi vit
Extra vit c
Extra vit d(or d3)
Cranberry extract for ze ol k bladder (equivalent to 5g dried berry)
Garlic extract
Turmeric
Magnesium
Big omega 3 and other fish oils
6 x 5mg diazepam
And a few bumps of eucalyptus snuff
Now to rest and heal 


Also gona eat a gooood sized lump of vintage cheddar. Gotta love those spun-out cheese dreams #freetrip


----------



## Rexeh

Can't sleep even if my life depends on it... nahhh it's mostly the lack of a good benzo and the combination of 4-CMC and 4F-Methylphenidate. *-* 


  --  Peace o/


----------



## Effect

Clonazolam
More beer than I would have liked


----------



## Effect

sub21lime said:


> Holy shit dude, i know we never really talked but i was just thinking about you and cptn heroin then bam i see this post. I havent seen a post with you in it in prolly over a year. My intuition has been dead on lately. Ill think of someone then ill get a call from them or run into them.
> Anyways in 23mins ill be exactly 33years old. Nov 20 at 130am. Sitting here drunk pondering my 20 year drug career..
> Tonight-
> Half a 5th of vodka
> 30mgs methadone
> Lots of weed and roll your own cigs
> Bacon potato soap


Shit was meant to be man. I'm usually lurking but not posting. Cap H left?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well my fix last night was just to get some sleep was
25mg valium
2mg alzam
20mg xycam
Few bong Hits
2 glasses of semi sweet wine.

All this gave me a good 6 hrs sleep but then was awake again and couldnt sleep any further


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Last night i got away with following just before bed

25mg valium
1.5mg alzam
20mg xycam
1 glass wine ( 9.5% alc/v)
few bong hits
No opiates juts yet.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Nothing and CAN'T SLEEP SOBER lol I've been saying this for ages but really need to stock up on valerian and dph, promethazine and zopiclone and maybe some diaz. 
Actually no i don't. 
I'm so shit at keeping drugs around
Got a box of 20 dph few weeks back, gone in 2 nights
Got 70mg valium, 2 nights, gone
Got 30mg valium and 22.5mg zopi, ate the lot in one night 

This is why i like valerian because i cant abuse it and it actually works. 

If i had loads of the above id probably do the my old classic when i did loads of benzos/sleepers take a blackout dose thinking it would KO me then get up and eat the rest and not remember


----------



## Coffeeshroom

LAst night surprisingly i only went through the following

Before bed 7pm
 15mg valium 
20mg xycam
glass wine
800mg Gabapentin ER

Slept solid till midnight and redosed
15mg valium
glass wine
few bongs hits
and slept till 4am again and been awake since, 06:15am here now


----------



## Effect

.5mg clonazolam
15mg methadone
Few bowls of bud
2 beers
Took a nap, got up and cleaned my room for some reason. My roommate being a bitch tonight


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Coffeeshroom bed @ 7pm? Are you a child


----------



## Coffeeshroom

jhjhsdi said:


> @Coffeeshroom bed @ 7pm? Are you a child


Sarcasm much?

Whats wrong with going to bed at 7pm. If all my stuff is done and i can relax then why not?


----------



## Rexeh

Last night I had picked some extra goodies from my stash so slept like a baby for 9 hours straight! :D

Did the following things before nodding out and falling asleep @ 0:30 AM:

 - 5 Drops of about 1 mL THC oil, this stuff made me get high as fuck so it's best to do only a few drops / mL.
 - 40 mg of Oxycodone (generic brand 10 mg / opiate / painkiller) - intranasal
 - 60 mg of Methylphenidate (Ritalin 10 mg / stimulant / ADHD) - intranasal
 - 10 mg of Dextro-Methamphetamine (Desoxyn 5 mg / stimulant / ADHD - intranasal
 - 2 mg of Clonazepam (Rivotril 0.5 mg / Benzodiazepine / anxiolytic) -sublingual
 - 20 mg of Diazepam (generic brand 10 mg / Benzodiazepine / used when dosing with Methylphenidate or Amphetamines to get a smooth high) - oral
 - 20 mg of Temazepam (Jelly pills 20 mg / Benzodiazepine / insomnia) - oral
 - about ~0.25 g of good 4-MMC (4-MethylmethCathinone / Mephedrone) - intranasal

Smoked some potent hash, drank an energy drink, a few cigs lighted here and there, looking back: it was a great afternoon, evening, and night which was planned for the duration of one weekend every two weeks. Still having - Friday evening, night - Saturday morning, afternoon, evening, and night - Sunday afternoon and evening - I have plenty of stuff to do this weekend which might include some Ketamine and/or truffles. 

Maybe there was some other psychoactive substance like Promethazine or Amitryptiline which may have influenced myself being high and nodding like the good old 60-80 mg of Oxycodone doses when I had prescribed 240/320 mg daily, now on MMT though. 

Let's see what tonight brings... har har har xD


  --  Peace o/


----------



## Ganjcat

A decent amount of some ok gear and lots, and lots and lots of weed just rolled my next and last one after a very long lye in that's a nice smoke walking back from the Chemist sorted:D


----------



## ghostfreak

300mg Tramadol about 40 mins ago. Starting to feel it slowly.

Also bottle of Corona. Lovely. Might add in some Benadryl soon.


----------



## sub21lime

1/4 gram iv heroin split into 2 shots
Weed hash cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

ghostfreak said:


> 300mg Tramadol about 40 mins ago. Starting to feel it slowly.
> 
> Also bottle of Corona. Lovely. Might add in some Benadryl soon.



So damn itchy last night and couldn’t sleep so hard to take 20mg Diazepam as a last resort.


----------



## schizopath

I fucking took bupre too late again and Cant sleep now. Holy shit. Im gonna check if i could start a trial of Disney+ or amazon

Cigs
Tea
Bupre


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

I have to take ambien but then after awhile that doesn’t work.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

LordOfThisWorld said:


> I have to take ambien but then after awhile that doesn’t work



We get zopiclone in UK it's very similar but longer lasting, and yes you get used to z drugs quite quickly, so I only them a few times a month now but 3 or 4 pills a time, I get ten 7.5mg a month, but I was addicted to them for quite a while taking 2, 3, 4 every night for about 3 months strait or more, I've been known to take 8 after uppers when I've been raving, and they are a bitch to come off so I won't get addicted to them again, I'd take a few and still wake up every hour and have trouble getting back to sleep, they made my sleep worse taking them every night


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> We get zopiclone in UK it's very similar but longer lasting, and yes you get used to z drugs quite quickly, so I only them a few times a month now but 3 or 4 pills a time, I get ten 7.5mg a month, but I was addicted to them for quite a while taking 2, 3, 4 every night for about 3 months strait or more, I've been known to take 8 after uppers when I've been raving, and they are a bitch to come off so I won't get addicted to them again, I'd take a few and still wake up every hour and have trouble getting back to sleep, they made my sleep worse taking them every night


I take doxylamine with my zolpidem


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

15mg mirtazapine
20mg vallies

Let's see if I sleep on that and not munch more vallies, need to be good on them this time I'm such a benzo nommer when I get a pack lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

A handful of vitamins and some serious thinking about my mental health, lol fun


----------



## Hylight

jhjhsdi said:


> A handful of vitamins and some serious thinking about my mental health, lol fun


Wow. You were in a blackout a little while back there !  Whoa. A real blackout.
I hope you can get better from here on. That was pretty bad one though anyway.
I hope that you can get better from here. 
I don't know what I am going to do either.
Maybe some boring edibles. lolol.
Prayerz.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hylight said:


> Wow. You were in a blackout a little while back there !  Whoa. A real blackout.
> I hope you can get better from here on. That was pretty bad one though anyway.
> I hope that you can get better from here.
> I don't know what I am going to do either.
> Maybe some boring edibles. lolol.
> Prayerz.


Bro I've probably been in well over 100 blackouts, only the last 2 have involved growling, actual serious death threats to my friend and following random people to their front door and shouting violent threats for them to come out. And the rest of the stuff i mentioned earlier. 
I normally just turn mega delirious/confused and go into auto-consume mode, or get stuck in a loop, and talk really softly. My behavior on the last few have shocked me. 
I didnt believe my friend when he told me about the death threat one but then I saw the text from his neighbor explaining why she called police, genuine concern for his life. I still wished he'd filmed me as i was still finding it hard to believe. 
Funny that I filmed myself on last nights one, i never film myself. I guess it could be a sign


----------



## Hylight

ffNO to drugs


----------



## Hylight

calm downs homes 

lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hylight said:


> ffNO to drugs


When theres more drugs involved i seem to be alright, lol. Seems when booze is the main poison of the night things go tits up. 
It was probably just anger for lack of drugs. 
I sometimes forget there is a reason I do tranquilizers


----------



## Hylight

dabs 
need to stop


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> Funny that I filmed myself on last nights one, i never film myself. I guess it could be a sign



What the fuck happened? I been trying to get back yo sleep since 4:30 and gave up came on here and see this


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Took 10mg vallie again as woke feeling withdrawal and anxiety, from what fucksake, my mirtazapine dose I think

Its not vallie withdrawal, only got them yesterday to help with the drop in mirtazapine 

Antidepressants cause so much shit


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Took 10mg vallie again as woke feeling withdrawal and anxiety, from what fucksake, my mirtazapine dose I think
> 
> Its not vallie withdrawal, only got them yesterday to help with the drop in mirtazapine
> 
> Antidepressants cause so much shit


Weird having anxiety upon waking after the vallies.. strange indeed


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Weird having anxiety upon waking after the vallies



I took another 10mg went back to sleep and had strange dreams and was a bit anxious when woke up, I'm going to send one off to wedinos but I do think they are vallies and I'm just have symptoms from dropping from 30mg mirtazapine to 15mg


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve had at least a gram of primo meth every day for the last 4 days, It’s now 10 PM on Xmas eve and I really want to be in good shape when I video call my daughter in the morning at 8 AM. I can’t do that without sleep so I’m trying to work out the right mix and quantities of Valium, Seroquel, Clonidine and Abilify to drift off but also wake up.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Atelier3 said:


> I’ve had at least a gram of primo meth every day for the last 4 days, It’s now 10 PM on Xmas eve and I really want to be in good shape when I video call my daughter in the morning at 8 AM. I can’t do that without sleep so I’m trying to work out the right mix and quantities of Valium, Seroquel, Clonidine and Abilify to drift off but also wake up.


Valium and seroquel should do the trick, hoe much time you giving yourself to rest and gather yourself?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coffeeshroom said:


> Valium and seroquel should do the trick, hoe much time you giving yourself to rest and gather yourself?


Unfortunately at this point  I could probably stay awake for another 24 hours without any additional meth. So I plan to take my sleeping aids at midnight (in 2 hours) and aim to get up at 6. I really want to avoid having to smoke a big heart starter when I wake up just to get functional again. Christmas Day is not for meth. Even if I can just lie quietly listening to chill music for a few hours I should be in much better shape than if I just try and power through for another day.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Atelier3 said:


> Unfortunately at this point  I could probably stay awake for another 24 hours without any additional meth. So I plan to take my sleeping aids at midnight (in 2 hours) and aim to get up at 6. I really want to avoid having to smoke a big heart starter when I wake up just to get functional again. Christmas Day is not for meth. Even if I can just lie quietly listening to chill music for a few hours I should be in much better shape than if I just try and power through for another day.


Well then i would go for 5-10mg valium and 25mg dopaquel. Should give you a solid 6-8 hrs sleep without feeling hangover the next day from my exp

Edit: Im not a stim user or an exp stim user so those dosages normally do the trick


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well then i would go for 5-10mg valium and 25mg dopaquel. Should give you a solid 6-8 hrs sleep without feeling hangover the next day from my exp
> 
> Edit: Im not a stim user or an exp stim user so those dosages normally do the trick


Thanks. That’s the dose I’d normally take at the end of a run when I’m already running out of steam. It will be interesting to see if it equally effective for coming down from high as a kite.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> What the fuck happened? I been trying to get back yo sleep since 4:30 and gave up came on here and see this


Haha you missed it mate. Its on here, too pissed up to type again am out walkin


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

15mg mirtazapine 
10mg vallies
Valerian bedtime tea, it's got other herbs in it too

And I'll take another 20mg vallies when I go to bed, more if needed lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well then i would go for 5-10mg valium and 25mg dopaquel. Should give you a solid 6-8 hrs sleep without feeling hangover the next day from my exp
> 
> Edit: Im not a stim user or an exp stim user so those dosages normally do the trick


A good 10 hours sleep. You should be a doctor. Although I went 5 on the valium and 50 on the seroquel. Woke up feeling like I’d never taken a drug in my life.


----------



## Bella Figura

I almost recommended you take 50mg seroquel and at least 30mg diaz...probably good I kept it to myself


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bella Figura said:


> I almost recommended you take 50mg seroquel and at least 30mg diaz...probably good I kept it to myself


I probably would have done it but it’s clear that 30 mg valium would have been overkill. I really HATE taking my valiums just to sleep when speeding because I really need them a couple of days after I stop speeding and my emotions and anxiety go haywire for a couple of days as my mind re-adjusts to not living in a chemical soup anymore.


----------



## Bella Figura

I remember when I was taking seroquel, 50mg was just straight up lights out for me, I figured the diaz would help smooth out any crash you might be feeling in the AM, but forgot that I've got somewhat accustomed to large doses of benzos so 30mg is kinda overkill for most...anyway, glad you managed to get some rest!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bella Figura said:


> 50mg was just straight up lights out for me


I went from being supersonic to unconscious in no time at all. The last thing I remember was standing next to my bed feeling like I was in a lift with a snapped cable plunging 50 stories. Then it was Christmas morning. Joy O Joy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

had tons of fun taking pics of my parents and youngest sibling working on some space puzzle this christmas eve. after a big shot of 3 meo pce.

used a 1950s kodak retina iii loaded with cinestill 800t. hope they turn out.

now that they’ve gone to bed i did 200mg shot of osdmt and smoked some etizolam out of an oil burner to wind down. gonna work on some shots i took of the planet alignment two days ago and finish reading Agua via (sp?) before falling asleep.

might pop a 30mg temazepam after brushing my teeth.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hydroazuanacaine said:


> used a 1950s kodak retina iii loaded with cinestill 800t. hope they turn out.


That’s so cool. Shooting things with antique cameras and obscure or quirky films was my main hobby until last year. Cinestill is a beautiful film. Do you ever develop your own film?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

black and white sometimes but those c41 chemicals are possibly carcinogenic and i dont have a closed system. always make sure to buddy up with a lab worker in whatever city im in. 

you got any cinestill shots to share?


----------



## Jabberwocky

hydroazuanacaine said:


> black and white sometimes but those c41 chemicals are possibly carcinogenic and i dont have a closed system. always make sure to buddy up with a lab worker in whatever city im in.
> 
> you got any cinestill shots to share?


All my cinestill shots are portraits so I can’t really share. I’ve only shot 2 rolls of it. Mostly I shoot b&w because I really love the developing and printing. If I ever got a job again I’d love to own a little custom printing shop doing art prints.

Edit: again the mod takes the thread off topic. I’m gonna get fired soon.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

word. i post portraits on here sometimes. what's you're fave 35mm camera?  we can take it here to keep this thread drug related.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I can't remember having this effect but last night the 15mg mirtazapine and 20mg vallies, well 30mg as took 10mg about an hour or so before my night dose of pills I remember feeling heavy when laying in bed trying to sleep, and couldn't be assed to shout something through to my son, was quite nice but strange still woke again not long after 4am like the night before, and took another 10mg, they'll fucking run out before I can get more at this rate I need to behave


----------



## schizopath

Coming down from amph. Took some bupre and ksalol. Going to shower and gonna eat afterwards.


----------



## Hylight

scraped up some dabs to save the day !

cookie crumbs.


----------



## jhjhsdi

hydroazuanacaine said:


> might pop a 30mg temazepam after brushing my teeth.


How about i brush your cat

Nah seriously woman your selection of poisons reallt turns me on

Anyway my nightcap is an OHEL amount of multiple rums, squidgy black, 10mg of val and 7.5 of zopi, and some WHITE rum, that g of k didn't touch thr sides earlier, my tolerance is reaching unacceptable levels again OH BEBI


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I woke up with shortness of breath yet again after taking vallies the night before, I remember it's happened with another brand vallies, to the point I sent one to Wedinos, strange!


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I woke up with shortness of breath yet again after taking vallies the night before, I remember it's happened with another brand vallies, to the point I sent one to Wedinos, strange!


That doesnt sound good


----------



## Hylight

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I woke up with shortness of breath yet again after taking vallies the night before, I remember it's happened with another brand vallies, to the point I sent one to Wedinos, strange!


Could it possibly be stress or anxiety ? 
Try to rule out what the cause may or may not be then ?


----------



## Hylight

Edit: shortness of breath could be very concerning 

however it could be anxiety from stress, but hopefully nothing more serious !


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Hylight said:


> shortness of breath could be very concerning



I took 5mg vallie, it helped but so could the fact I'm up and about as like I mentioned in a thread I made earlier the breathing thing lasts an hour or so after I wake up, so I'm not sure the vallie helped or not lol, 5mg doesn't normally do shit, but I've still got last nights 30mg in my system maybe it did help


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> That doesnt sound



I know mate, not sure what to do about it, I'm okay now though, just out of ideas for meds now, apart from K lol, that is the best thing for my head, just not for sleep as it keeps me awake


----------



## Hylight

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I took 5mg vallie, it helped but so could the fact I'm up and about as like I mentioned in a thread I made earlier the breathing thing lasts an hour or so after I wake up, so I'm not sure the vallie helped or not lol, 5mg doesn't normally do shit, but I've still got last nights 30mg in my system maybe it did help


It might be your body reacting to wanting more of it.

That is what happened to me with my muscle cramps in my heart whenever the xanax would wear off.

It seemed similar to me.

And it sure seemed to be realated however. Like an ice pick in the heart pain. It didn't take much.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hylight said:


> It might be your body reacting to wanting more of it.
> 
> That is what happened to me with my muscle cramps in my heart whenever the xanax would wear off.
> 
> It seemed similar to me.
> 
> And it sure seemed to be realated however. Like an ice pick in the heart pain. It didn't take much.


Mate i had that when i was coming off xanax it was horrible


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Hylight said:


> It might be your body reacting to wanting more of it



That's what happens with xanax but I thought it's because xanax is so short asking but yeah, it crossed my mind that it was the vallies wearing off lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> That's what happens with xanax but I thought it's because xanax is so short asking but yeah, it crossed my mind that it was the vallies wearing off lol


Are you sure theyre real diazepam and not something else?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xanax half-life is 6-12hrs
Valium half-life is like 200 or something


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> Are you sure theyre real diazepam and not something else?



Its happened on a few different types of vallies and benzos though, don't want to overtake this thread as have a thread going about this lol, will send one to Wedinos unless I eat it first lol


----------



## TheAcetylationGame

Skunky buds in the vape and 50mg levomepromazine


----------



## Pillhead111

Took a small dose of phenibut last night about 500mg. Woke up in the middle of the night having anxiety and could not remember anything, couldn’t remember going to bed, couldn’t remember why I was in my room and had a terrible feeling that I did something bad while I was blacked out. The feeling slowly went away and I ended up sleeping again but it was horrible. Anyone ever had similar experience on phenibut?


----------



## schizopath

Coming down from an amph binge 

C-vitamin
0.5mg bupre
1mg ksalol
Cigs
About to start eating something


----------



## jhjhsdi

Pillhead111 said:


> had a terrible feeling that I did something bad while I was blacked out. The feeling slowly went away and I ended up sleeping again but it was horrible. Anyone ever had similar experience on phenibut?


I get that feeling every time I black out. Probably because its usually true. 
Never tried phenibut though


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Just took a 15mg mirtazapine 
Let's see if I can sleep after only taking a 10mg vallie before bed, as if I don't calm down on them I will run out of vallies, then it's back to promethazine shite with the mirtazapine lol


----------



## Snafu in the Void

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> What do you think the tinnitus is from?



I'm really not sure bro, I think it's just genetic. I first noticed I had it when I was only 8 or 9 years old.

Or it could be hearing damage, I listened to music way too loud growing up (still do xD)


----------



## Snafu in the Void

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I do play a lot of loud music myself. My whole life. Slammed a lot of bass too back in the day.



talking about those old late 90's and early 00 headphones and ipods and shit. No hearing protection. I remember actually having my hears hurt after listening to that shit on blast lmao


----------



## D-Amphety

schizopath said:


> Coming down from an amph binge
> 
> C-vitamin
> 0.5mg bupre
> 1mg ksalol
> Cigs
> About to start eating something


I’m currently in the middle of it, it’s been almost 24h no sleep, I rationed my meth and speed to last exactly 3 days. Even though I don’t sleep, I take about an hour or two to lie in bed and clear my mind. Then it’s gaming time for like 12h straight. Planned to ease into the 3rd night to fall asleep at a “normal” time by using about 20mg olanzapine and 1mg clonazepam, but before that pop 600mg pregabalin. Should be a fun binge!


----------



## schizopath

Sounds pretty fun. The pregab with klonopin is gonna do You good. Should be a fine binge 

Havent slept yet but starting to feel like it finally. Atm eating and might smoke a cig afterwards then drift off to some garbage on Netflix


----------



## D-Amphety

schizopath said:


> Sounds pretty fun. The pregab with klonopin is gonna do You good. Should be a fine binge
> 
> Havent slept yet but starting to feel like it finally. Atm eating and might smoke a cig afterwards then drift off to some garbage on Netflix


Speaking of food, do you have any tips for actually eating during a binge? I can only seem to eat oranges... 

Smoking on uppers is a gift from the gods.


----------



## schizopath

D-Amphety said:


> Speaking of food, do you have any tips for actually eating during a binge? I can only seem to eat oranges...
> 
> Smoking on uppers is a gift from the gods.


Buy something that has all the necessary calories etc except its drinkable


----------



## Jabberwocky

D-Amphety said:


> Speaking of food, do you have any tips for actually eating during a binge? I can only seem to eat oranges...
> 
> Smoking on uppers is a gift from the gods.


I survive on fruit yoghurt (with real fruit) mixed with tinned fruit like apricots and peaches. I keep them in the freezer and then they help cool me down as I get too amped.

I also slowly gnaw on high-protein muesli bars. I’m always surprised by how much of this stuff I go through on a binge even when I have no appetite. I think it’s something about the cold and the texture that is pleasant.


----------



## D-Amphety

I will definitely give this a try! Time to go on an adventure grocery shopping with my pupils the size of the moon!


----------



## Jabberwocky

My drug life has became very boring. My night fix is always and only diazepam. Wish I could go without it, but after 20 years I don't think I will ever get off it. I would rather have full blown cocaine addiction than 20 years benzo dependence... But yeah, I wish my night fix were  3 100mg lines of  pure cocaine. But it isn't.  Just 20mg of plain old diazepam... Meh...


----------



## D-Amphety

Psycho_Logic said:


> My drug life has became very boring. My night fix is always and only diazepam. Wish I could go without it, but after 20 years I don't think I will ever get off it. I would rather have full blown cocaine addiction than 20 years benzo dependence... But yeah, I wish my night fix were  3 100mg lines of  pure cocaine. But it isn't.  Just 20mg of plain old diazepam... Meh...


No such a thing as a boring drug use, it always creates a unique moment, even with repetition. Also, a cocaine addiction like I experienced can really wreck your budget... 

As for your benzo addiction, you might want to check this out: Benzodiazepines withdrawal


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Psycho_Logic said:


> But yeah, I wish my night fix were 3 100mg lines of pure cocaine



But that might fix won't let you sleep and the vallies will lol




Psycho_Logic said:


> Just 20mg of plain old diazepam... Meh...



20mg after all those years still works on your sleep? My tolerance builds up CRAZY QUICK as does most people's


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thsnks @D-Amphety  I have read everything there is about benzos. Tried multiple tapers, but my life gets unmanageable, cause my body and mind are unusable, when I get below 10mg of diazepam daily. And I know about cocaine addiction first hand. It is just that cocaine addiction I could deal in the end. Benzodiazepines have just taken over my central nervous system and I feel beaten. But, ok, if that counts, my night fix is 20mg diazepam.


----------



## Jabberwocky

D-Amphety said:


> No such a thing as a boring drug use


I get bored out of my highly overactive mind on long meth sessions sometimes. Too spun to follow TV, too flaccid to masturbate, too incoherent to go out of the house, every chore done earlier in the session but still feeling brilliant and in need of external stimulation that just isn’t there at 3 AM in my bedroom.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> But that might fix won't let you sleep and the vallies will lol


Yep, but after 2-3hours, cocaine would wear off and I would sleep. Without benzo dependence keeping me awake.




Fairy of the Flowers said:


> 20mg after all those years still works on your sleep? My tolerance builds up CRAZY QUICK as does most people's



My tolerance is much higher, it is just that if I don't take 20mg diazepam daily I dont get to sleep. Also I take it in evening. It is not doing anything anymore except keeping me on the verge of withdrawal.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Psycho_Logic said:


> My tolerance is much higher, it is just that if I don't take 20mg diazepam daily I dont get to sleep. Also I take it in evening. It is not doing anything anymore except keeping me on the verge of withdrawal.


Separate to any problems and dangers of withdrawal have you tried low dose seroquel for the sleep problem? I find it way better than benzos.


----------



## D-Amphety

Psycho_Logic said:


> Thsnks @D-Amphety  I have read everything there is about benzos. Tried multiple tapers, but my life gets unmanageable, cause my body and mind are unusable, when I get below 10mg of diazepam daily. And I know about cocaine addiction first hand. It is just that cocaine addiction I could deal in the end. Benzodiazepines have just taken over my central nervous system and I feel beaten. But, ok, if that counts, my night fix is 20mg diazepam.


Honestly @Psycho_Logic , although it's still a benzo, diazepam is long-acting and safer to use than say alprazolam, where the propensity of dose increase is rather high. What I'm thinking is that you can easily live your whole life with that habit. I struggled with benzos in the past before I educated myself properly and the withdrawal is possibly the worst I've experienced after only 2 years of constant use.


----------



## D-Amphety

Atelier3 said:


> Separate to any problems and dangers of withdrawal have you tried low dose seroquel for the sleep problem? I find it way better than benzos.


In my opinion, while quetiapine is a potential solution to fixing sleep issues, it may not be the best idea to use it while withdrawing from benzos because it can create and accentuate tremors.


----------



## D-Amphety

Atelier3 said:


> I get bored out of my highly overactive mind on long meth sessions sometimes. Too spun to follow TV, too flaccid to masturbate, too incoherent to go out of the house, every chore done earlier in the session but still feeling brilliant and in need of external stimulation that just isn’t there at 3 AM in my bedroom.


Learn how to code online! I can't ever follow TV on meth...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Atelier3 said:


> Separate to any problems and dangers of withdrawal have you tried low dose seroquel for the sleep problem? I find it way better than benzos.



I have seroquel leftover from amphetamine using days. I don't like using it, but if I were to stop diazepam I would use it instead of benzos for sure. Also have a history of amphetamine psychosis (the same time I was put on benzos) and even though I know seroquel is not active anyipsychotic in 25-50mg range, I just have aversion to taking antipsychotics.


----------



## D-Amphety

Psycho_Logic said:


> I have seroquel leftover from amphetamine using days. I don't like using it, but if I were to stop diazepam I would use it instead of benzos for sure. Also have a history of amphetamine psychosis (the same time I was put on benzos) and even though I know seroquel is not active anyipsychotic in 25-50mg range, I just have aversion to taking antipsychotics.


There's also the option of mirtazapine. Check this out.


----------



## Jabberwocky

D-Amphety said:


> There's also the option of mirtazapine.



I last 15 years I have read about and taken every single medication that is avaliable in my country, including mitrazapine. As I have diagnosed chronic pain problems I have used every antidepressant, antisiezure medication and muscle relaxant. Not to mention opioids. Thank you for advices but I have tried all available options in my country and settled on this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

D-Amphety said:


> Learn how to code online! I can't ever follow TV on meth...


I get a migraine from my eye focus jumping back and forth between the TV trying to follow it and my pipe bowl trying not to burn anything. I should just listen to music while still huffing.


----------



## D-Amphety

Atelier3 said:


> I get a migraine from my eye focus jumping back and forth between the TV trying to follow it and my pipe bowl trying not to burn anything. I should just listen to music while still huffing.


If I'm at my PC, I keep my pipe bowl on a ring that I put on the table, so it doesn't touch the wood but also stays upright haha


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Psycho_Logic said:


> Yep, but after 2-3hours, cocaine would wear off and I would slee



Not me lol, 4 or 5 hours, I hate coke but was with a coke head and couldn't say no


Psycho_Logic said:


> My tolerance is much higher, it is just that if I don't take 20mg diazepam daily I dont get to sleep. Also I take it in evening. It is not doing anything anymore except keeping me on the verge of withdrawal



I'm addicted to any sleeping pill, can't sleep without something


----------



## thegreenhand

1/4 bowl of weed

5 or so NO2 balloons

one beer

probably should sleep soon lmao


----------



## Pillhead111

4mg zanaflex and some weed


----------



## ghostfreak

30mg Mirtazapine 

Noid vapes.

Feeling good


----------



## Effect

Finishing a 2nd 24oz beer
Smoking a bowl of bud
I won't take more cLam, I won't take more cLam, I won't take more cLam


Bed soon anyway


----------



## RowdyMic

2 xanax but eventually you have to take tolerance breaks. when im on t-breaks i use it knocks you out with 3 hours. take about 2-3 hours to kick in and you cant fight it. just becareful it is a anti-psychotic and is very hard to come off so i wouldnt use that as often. mostly wee and a couple drinks


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

15mg mirtazapine 
20mg vallies 
Pukka bedtime tea, it's valerian and other herbs, basically what I've been taking for a few days or more now 

Oh and I forgot to mention in previous posts I have a lavender eye pillow mask that I smell and hold onto in bed, but you're meant to lay flat with it over your eyes, lavender is meant to help anxiety and sleep 

So yeah, weird I keep needing to catch a breath eh 

Now I can't sleep as keep taking a deep breath is annoying me, it was only happening when I woke up not before bed as you might of seen in my thread about it


----------



## Jabberwocky

My New Year party includes:
-1 bed
-800mg of ibuprofen
-1000mg of paracetamol
-5 grams of Red Thai kratom
-150mg of pregabalin
-30mg of diazepam
-18mg of bromazepam
-2mg of clonazepam
-20mg of zolpidem.

Let's see how long will I stay awake. I hope that at least back pain subsides...


----------



## 4meSM

0.25mg of alprazolam
5mg of diazepam
6g of kratom (in 2 doses)
A couple of spliffs


----------



## ghostfreak

Went to bed early last night fuck it. Feeling like crap all day yesterday. Just had some noid vapes and drifted off.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i would like to have a word with engineers at bd to remind them they are designing  syringes not spaceships.

about to lose my brand loyalty.

two heaping pen caps of iv mixpr
200mgs iv osdmt

at some point i smoked a heaping pen cap full of clonazolam to relax and avoid seizures.

about to take a pretty pink benadryl to avoid scratching my face off.

far as im concerned iv osdmt is the new heroin. lasts 6 - 8 hours like dope should.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

2mg clonazepam and 10mg vallie then my cat woke me up after an hour ish, so took 1mg clonazepam, taking more if I can't sleep


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I'm in so much pain with fibromyalgia so 2mg clonazepam ages ago and ibuprofen and paracetamol and deep heat

Now I'm going to tame more clonazepam as I need sleep before I seize up, my poor back owww


----------



## Effect

.5mg clonazolam
Bowl of bud
24oz beer

Bed time


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Only got a couple of clonazepam left now and 1 vallie I was going to send to wedinos but dought I will, I'll eat it 

Back to the mirtazapine tomorrow night or promethazine or both as no more sleeping pills left


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

10mg vallie 
1mg clonazepam 
40 mg promethazine
7.5mg mirtazapine 
pukka bedtime tea
And my lavender eye pillow that's meant to be sedating but it's loosing it's sceant 

And I still can't sleep it's 2:38am fucksake


----------



## Effect

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Only got a couple of clonazepam left now and 1 vallie I was going to send to wedinos but dought I will, I'll eat it
> 
> Back to the mirtazapine tomorrow night or promethazine or both as no more sleeping pills left


I know the pain


----------



## jhjhsdi

1 x 5% beer 500ml
8 x 6% cider 440ml
Rolled cigs
Passed out well early for me but then woke up with mega drymouth at 6 and necked a pint of water ate some cheese and had a can of pepsi max, cant get back to sleep i wish i had benzos or thc. Or k lol


----------



## Burnt Offerings

- 1 cup of kratom tea (approx. 10 grams of “white Borneo” kratom) 
- 1 5mg melatonin supplement 
- 1 hit o’ weed (“white widow”)
- 1 cup of ginger iced tea
- 15 mgs of zolpidem


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well last night i had a bit of a bender and had alot to try and sleep
From 6pm i had the following 
6pm till 9pm - 10mg valium, 30mg oxazepam, 6mg bromazepam. That knocked me out at about 30 min later but woke up again at just past midnight. Then i dosed gabapentin and more benzos to sleep more. But i stayed awake till about 4:30am and then past out till 8am. and then i moved to my morning fix. But i can say this being of the gabapentinoids for some time helped give me a awesome high so to speak. 

Happy days to everyone


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> But i can say this being of the gabapentinoids for some time helped give me a awesome high so to speak



Gabapentpoids not for me, bad BAD dangerous horrible bad shit, pregabalin fuck right off, could of carried on getting them free off my doctor only 150mg a day and I could of sold them but I told her NO MORE put me back on mirtazapine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Gabapentpoids not for me, bad BAD dangerous horrible bad shit, pregabalin fuck right off, could of carried on getting them free off my doctor only 150mg a day and I could of sold them but I told her NO MORE put me back on mirtazapine


glad to hear that you staying away  from them


----------



## schizopath

Green tea
Cigs
Lil bupre

Watching an older justice league dark movie. Shits good.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Magnesium plus other sups and vits. 
A hand rolled cig out the window. 
Stupid youtube vids

2 weeks until i get money lol fuckin lockdown. 
Must ring GP and ask for sleep aids hopefully get some zopi, cant even afford valerian or dph atm


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Going to test out my nitrazapam soon but need to go carefull as had GHB all day lol it was a lovely day, only got a tiny bit left now or I might of carried on into the night but I need my sleep, I'm so not tired though, I remember GBL used to keep me awake to thinking back on it


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Going to test out my nitrazapam soon but need to go carefull as had GHB all day lol it was a lovely day, only got a tiny bit left now or I might of carried on into the night but I need my sleep, I'm so not tired though, I remember GBL used to keep me awake to thinking back on it


Yea go careful please mate, whenever I did benzos and G i ended up coming round with my face almost in my lap lol sounds funny i know - but its a well dangerous combo! How long since you last did any G?


----------



## Sertürner

Currently my nightly routine is a shot of H, then a xanax, then another shot of H about an hour after the xanax. 
It used to be kratom and xanax until the stupid relapse.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> Yea go careful please mate, whenever I did benzos and G i ended up coming round with my face almost in my lap lol sounds funny i know - but its a well dangerous combo! How long since you last did any G?



Aww mate thanks for worrying about me, its okay it's been well over 2, 3 hours or maybe more as I knew not to do anymore as I wanted to sleep and was doing benzos, and I only took 10mg of nitrazapam as I looked at an equivalent chart and it says nitrazepam same strength as vallies 

My eyes are burning I'm so tired let's see if I can sleep as the G keeps me awake, hopefully 10mg Nitrazepam will work

I've got a high tolerance to benzos but the first time I done GHB I took a bigger dose as its much weaker than GBL and I passed the fuck out and been carefull with it since as it was a waste


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Last night was a light dose. I went to bed roughly 10ish and had 10mg valium, 1mg alzam, 30mg oxazepam and 400mg gabapentin. Gave me a good relaxing sleep especially with the muscle relaxtant properties of 2 of the benzos and the slight pain relieve or also relaxation of the body from the gabapentin. I slept a good solid 6hrs and then i was awake and no more sleeping and then waited an hr only smoking weed and moved onto my breakie


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Well I couldn't fall asleep properly on 10mg nitrazepam so just another half and tasted it chewed it up tastes of nothing, so unless the G kept me from feeling it then I've been ripped off, so they are underdosed or bunk, and fake and being sent to wedinos if I can find a print shop open 

Going try avd sleep again


----------



## Joey

Crystal nightcap its gonna be a long night. Last relapse i can handle without losing all self worth this is really bad.

dont become a methhead i promise youll lose everything. I am.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Alex_1991 said:


> dont become a methhead i promise youll lose everything. I am



Sorry to hear that, I'm a downer girl but you don't want hooked on downers either


----------



## Joey

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Sorry to hear that, I'm a downer girl but you don't want hooked on downers either


I used to be. I can say Im a recovered opiate addict, and Im still an on/off alcoholic. I just switched unfortunately to stims. Its beautiful and insanely damaging all at once. Im 29 and my heart /cardiovascular health is at serious risk now, possible stroke too. not to mention a variety of other issues that are ongoing with crystal.

at least when I was a heroin addict I had my mind and I worked hard. For a stimhead I sure dont get things done much anymore.. Not to make too many comparisons from one addiction vs another its just a terrible hell Ive been in for years.


----------



## Hylight

tolerance break.
less of more.
great bud. 
potent dab hits. 
aspartame. sweet.  
a chip. ♡


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Alex_1991 said:


> I can say Im a recovered opiate addict



Me too, why not go back to that it's better for you? 




Alex_1991 said:


> Im 29 and my heart /cardiovascular health is at serious risk now, possible stroke too. not to mention a variety of other issues that are ongoing with crystal.



Fucksake man please get help, you're to young for this shit, how long you been on meth? 

I had 2 tiny lines once and must say it was alright, but I started getting anxiety so had K, which I had made sure we had some for after doing the meth, I didn't sleep for 2 days on two small lines and K andoys of valium lol

I'm in the UK meth is really frowned upon here, rife in chemsex gay sceane though


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I'm in the UK meth is really frowned upon here,


Frowned upon by whom? More so than heroin?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Atelier3 said:


> Frowned upon by whom? More so than heroin?



Fuck yeah big time, if you tell people you have tried it they look at you in shock and think differently of you, I've not told many people I done 2 line's 

Yet methodrone here was huge, and it's so closely related to meth lol, the effect for me was just like meth only it had more anxiety that I didn't get on methodrone, but the anxiety on meth was no where near what coke did to me HATE COKE but I'd try meth again if I was offered, especially if it was in a meth pipe just to see what the hype is about lol, not much chance of that though here


----------



## schizopath

Meth is just too good. All there is to is.


----------



## Joey

I wasnt trying to glorify meth or make opiates seem like a lesser addiction Im sorry if I hit a nerve there  @Fairy of the Flowers 

it was a part my my life and I was just sharing that ive been there and am off it, but im clearly not off everything Im actually worse. If it was financially viable I probably would prefer to choose an opiate addiction over a meth addiction because at least I had my head when I was on that. Sorry if I offended you that wasnt my intention to slam you or opiate addictons lr anything by calling myself recovered from that one thing. Im not recovered and youre right that meth is bad news and it is looked down on for a reason.

im sorry again


----------



## TripSitterNZ

Atelier3 said:


> Frowned upon by whom? More so than heroin?


man i swear we forget that meth is not socially accepted in other countries. In NZ and AUS people don't even bat a eye i swear if you say you tried it these days since its use is so common now. People do really just rock up to clubs and hit meth vapes in the smoking areas aswell pretty wild but no one cares these days.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

And here by me you scum if you do H but a hero if you do Meth, Like WTF?!?!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think it’s a bit silly to stigmatise the drug. Some drugs have bad PR. Way better to stigmatise the person taking it if it turns them into a fuckwit. I’m usually friendly, polite, and helpful on meth but quite often an arrogant selfish bastard if I drink or take coke. If I take H, I’ll just vomit all over your shoes.

Some people would be exactly the opposite.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Alex_1991 said:


> I wasnt trying to glorify meth or make opiates seem like a lesser addiction Im sorry if I hit a nerve there



You didn't offend me in any way at all, honestly don't worry, you're like me I worry I offend people when I haven't 



Alex_1991 said:


> If it was financially viable I probably would prefer to choose an opiate addiction over a meth addiction because at least I had my head when I was on that



Meth is cheaper than heroin or opioids? 



Coffeeshroom said:


> And here by me you scum if you do H but a hero if you do Meth, Like WTF?!?!



The world's a strange place Shroomie


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Haven't slept well for a few nights so last night it was
5mg cyclobenzaprine hcl

Slept great for a few hours and then _*BAM! *_wide awake.

Gonna acquire a big ass bag of weed today to help out a bit... been a couple weeks.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Meth is just too good. All there is to is



I said I'd never try it as I'd like it to much, then met a bloke I was with for 2 months, if I'd of stayed with him we was on about smoking meth next time but the bloke who got it of some gay men said if I suffer from anxiety then smoking it will cause more anxiety than snorting it

I fucking loved methodrone though and it's similar like I said

It's my favourite upper, I can't believe it was legal the first time I took at an after party my eyes was vibrating from side to side, it blew my fucking head off, another time I took it at a rave I could dance on it like a real proper podium dancer, a bloke comes up and asks if I fuck as good as I dance haha I never knew I could dance like that, and I haven't been able to since 

Sorry for rambling on I finished my GHB lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Very mild noid vape. Night everyone.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

10mg Nitrazepam see if it works tonight it didnt last night

And 7.5mg mirtazapine


----------



## Bella Figura

Atelier3 said:


> Some drugs have bad PR.


They basically all do depending on the era and culture in question.

Meth in the UK is non existent outside of the gay scene.

If you told someone you accidentally smoked crack once they'd probably laugh. Say the same with meth and you'd probably get a omfg breaking bad how do you still have your teeth etc

A friend of mine was trying to explain the hierarchy of drug class in the UK because when I constantly tell him about my adventures with meth and heroin he has to tell me those are considered the lowest of the low over here and that no one else is gonna be as entertained by my degenerate stories as he is...

Anyway, I haven't taken anything today, and that's why I'm still awake at 4am.


----------



## Joey

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> You didn't offend me in any way at all, honestly don't worry, you're like me I worry I offend people when I haven't
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is cheaper than heroin or opioids?


Far cheaper in the west but not in AUS. In AUS Its insanely expensive for whatever reason and supposedly not as pure on average.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Meth in the UK is non existent outside of the gay scene



Yeah exactly, chemsex and all that with G too


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Have to wait til this afternoon to get my weed but my plug - an elderly lady - gave me a few real oxys to help ease my back pain (which was definitely welcome). Of course I took them all... 30mg total.
Slept well and woke up feeling rested. 

FWIW: The oxy did _not _ease my discomfort: Kratom actually does more for me regarding pain.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

PtahTek said:


> my plug - an elderly lady - gave me a few real oxys to help ease my back pain



Your plug is an elderly lady lol, don't she need her oxys for herself, what does she get them for? 



PtahTek said:


> The oxy did _not _ease my discomfort



When I had a ten day binge they helped my fibromyalgia, but I was taking 40mg-80mg lol, I can't get them no more he got busted post office must of caught on he was sending lots of packages as it was an online vendor


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Your plug is an elderly lady lol, don't she need her oxys for herself, what does she get them for?


Had brain srgry and shit but she has them piled up as she doesnt always take em. I told her to keep them and she said she wouldnt offer if it was going to put her in a bind. I have been without for some time and it doesnt bother me in the least if I do not have. I do not ask or seek anymore and love the freedom of choice.
On top of being an elder woman... she is of colour. Does that make it even more of an abomination? lol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

No if she wants to give you you the drugs let her lol


----------



## ghostfreak

More white wine here, don’t really drink it at all but Oyster Bay send the only make I like. 13% too.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

7.5mg mirtazapine 
Some CBD jelly sweets think I had 2 or 3 they're 50mg and taste lovely
And when I'm ready for bed I'll take a nitrazapam but not many of them left, so scarey that I'm weaning off mirtazapine 

I want to try cbd for my anxiety and depression and herbal teas before bed, and also I'm switching to bottled water as someone told me tap water in hard water areas does something to your musclesand that might be making my fibromyalgia worse, I can't remember what he said but he knew his stuff


----------



## blowjay

I am frying on 100mg of memantine taken orally, this is going to be a long ass time and I am feeling good, thinking about watching youtube videos about lasers and shit, feeling all into energy thats where I am headed.

YAAA


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

blowjay said:


> 100mg of memantine taken orally



Is this stuff like Ketamine?


----------



## blowjay

I find it at the moment to be more similar to manic moments of MXE, there is definitely no K-Hole feeling at this dose as I just helped my parents rearrange the living room perfectly well but the energy is similar to MXE when manic or perhaps diphenidine, not as exuberant as 3-MeO-PCP but not dissimilar.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I'd not like it if its like an upper 

Just drank pukka bedtime tea 
And 10mg Nitrazepam


----------



## schizopath

Coming down from a binge. So took some bupre + ate some food


----------



## Young n inebriated

Strong cup of black coffee, bout to sip another one down for bad migraine 

good thing I’m very tolerant to caffeine 

-200mg cimetidine
-30mg diazepam
-Nicotine


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

A tiny a quarter of a 15mg mirtazapine
defcaf Earl Grey
10mg Nitrazepam that might turn into more if its anything like last night, but only one and a half left, so my chemist better have my zopiclone tomorrow lol

I need to make ten I get a month last more than 3 days lol

If not all I have is mirtazapine and Promethazine both dry my eyes out and I want off mirtazapine or down to a very low dose


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

A nice dab, at least 100mg of thc worth, and sometimes half a Valium 5. 4-5 cigarettes and a small bowl of medical grade flower (22-26%).
The cannabis part everyday, the Valium only sometimes, even though I probably got a a whole grams worth of 5mg pills stocked up from past rx's.. It just seems like it makes me easily irritable the next day whenever I take benzos


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I'd not like it if its like an upper
> 
> Just drank pukka bedtime tea
> And 10mg Nitrazepam


Would you recommend Nitrazepam for sleeping/sedation issues?


----------



## PDXman

I've had insomnia for years...it started after the "pain management " doctors put me on fentanyl patches totaling 125 mcg/hr. Go figure. After a 4 month weaning down, my doctor successfully got me off all opiates (at my request...I'd had enough after 7 years of fentanyl). After that, my insomnia got even worse, keeping me up all night.
If I really need to sleep, I can take one 1 mg lorazepam and I'm out for 8 hours.  The low dose works because I rarely use them. 
Most nights, I'm up all night, whether I'm using meth, or not.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Would you recommend Nitrazepam for sleeping/sedation issues?


I'm waiting to hear back from wedinos too see if they are legit, the ones I have don't seem as strong as people say they are I had to take another quarter of a 10mg

I've gone one 10mg left and a quarter of one for tonight, I had very bad nightmares though but that could be from dropping down on the mirtazapine


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

The last 10mg of nitrazepam 
7.5mg mirtazapine
20mg promethazine
And I'm trying out a bottle of cbd water for my bedtime drink as I always need water during the night, don't know the dose it doesn't say so it's probably 0.1% cbd lol

But I might take more mirtazapine as its got its hooks in to me


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> The last 10mg of nitrazepam
> 7.5mg mirtazapine
> 20mg promethazine
> And I'm trying out a bottle of cbd water for my bedtime drink as I always need water during the night, don't know the dose it doesn't say so it's probably 0.1% cbd lol
> 
> But I might take more mirtazapine as its got its hooks in to me


How do you find the Mirtazapine helps you sleep? Am on 30mg at night and without it I’m a bit manic the next morning. Only AD I could tolerate though.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Night time is a few hours away but wont mind if i dont see the sunshine. A lot of opiates and benzos lined up


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> How do you find the Mirtazapine helps you sleep? Am on 30mg at night and without it I’m a bit manic the next morning. Only AD I could tolerate though



Its the only one I can tolerate too, tried about 15 others, andvpropranolol and busperone another stuff like herbs, valerian etc 

It really helped me sleep at first even half of a 15mg but it's pooped out then I got serotonin syndrome on 30mg which started as insomnia 

Now on self medicating trying to come off as the on duty doctor who called the ambulance took it off my repeat prescription, I'll probably be out back up to 15mg which don't help me sleep but Eil help me eat, as I've not ate in dats, weeks I djnt know when I ate properly last, before the drop in mirtazapine 

It fucks you up, I need it though, it gets it claws in you, or maybe it's just me and my tolerance to sleeping pills and benzos but I can't sleep with or without it now, hence self medicating ontop


----------



## schizopath

Some night time Coffee and cigs. Watching a friend play gta.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

7.5mg mirtazapine and and 20mg promethazine as got nothing decent, probably take more of those but need to taper off really as doctor cute off mirtazapine and threatened to stop treating me if I don't listen to her and stop messing with my doses as she don't believe me that mirtazapine stops working and thars why it needs upped, now I'm I'm not allowed any antidepressants at all, let alone fibromyalgia medication 

What a bitch


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Update from last nights post

I've been wide awake since around 1am insomnia you fucking bitch, my doctor you fucking bitch, having no drugs apart from crappy shite shit mirtazapine and promethazine is a fucking bitch and waiting till payday to buy stuff is a bitch you know what else is a bitch?

No drugs, oh and said that didn't I but yes I think no drugs is the biggest bitch, I'm expecting K in post and a few Zapain which is 30mg co codamol and paracetamol for my fibromyalgia,

But after the abuse I got yesterday off my 18 year old son for doing drugs loads recently I'm going to have to be very sneaky when it arrives lol, he knows when I'm on K etc as I put music on fucksake he came in my room asking what I'm on the other day as I was listening to music, I'm like "er um painkillers, tramadol you clever bastard knowing me to well" lol


----------



## Hylight

damn


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Hylight said:


> damn



Damn n blast lol

Why are you up, it it daytime there yet lol?


----------



## Hylight

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Damn n blast lol
> 
> Why are you up, it it daytime there yet lol?


no coffee's post.

it's getting there. only 8:41 at night too.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Hylight said:


> no coffee's post



Oh fuck I didn't see Shroomies post fuck shit, I need to go see what's going on but he might be out cold if he's took all that, fucksake it's an hour or 2 ahead where he lives I can't message him now

If you're online @Coffeeshroom and not asleep or off your face while I'm sober then message me, don't call me as my son just slammed his door as must of heard me awake watching a film so I need to be quiet, and I've still got phone anxiety because I'm strait lol


----------



## Hylight

Mmmm. @Fairy of the Flowers. sounds awesome. ♡


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

@Hylight The post took like 5 days to arrive with my K last time though, that disappointment everytime the post doesn't arrive is harsh lol, so I'm not counting on it but I'll still I'll be meerkating out my window for the postman in a few hours lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> @Hylight The post took like 5 days to arrive with my K last time though, that disappointment everytime the post doesn't arrive is harsh lol, so I'm not counting on it but I'll still I'll be meerkating out my window for the postman in a few hours lol


Ah I remember those feels
I used to walk around town to find the guy with the red trolley if the post was late

Can you get wickr again?


----------



## jhjhsdi

4.30am, sober and I'm wide awake ffs


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I fucking loved methodrone though and it's similar like I said


Mephedrone! Aka bubble, mcat, meow meow, plant food, "drone is 4methylmethcathinone iirc aka 4MMC that shit was naughty. I did so much. Did u ever mix it with k? I used to crush and premix it in wraps 50/50 then go pub/club get pissed and sniff my hybrid ketadrone.

Mephedrone is not to be confused with methedrone which has completely different effects.
I dont think methodrone is a drug it's some music album according to google

Everybody spells that shit wrong lol


----------



## Hylight

i am just ouch.
gurny.
lol.
yeah.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hylight said:


> i am just ouch.
> gurny.
> lol.
> yeah.


WE GOTTA GURNER


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> 4.30am, sober and I'm wide awake ffs



Its fucking shite and no can't get wickr it's rubbish and trying to limit by social media lol

You went looking for the post man hahaha but he can't give you post it needs to go into your letterbox, unless yours knows you that well lol, one of mine does, and when he started calling me by my name I thought "how the fuck does he know my name, oh yeah it's on my parcels and envelopes lol" 



jhjhsdi said:


> Did u ever mix it with k?



No but that sounds lush lol, didn't do much K back then though but heard you mention ketadrone before though lol



jhjhsdi said:


> Mephedrone is not to be confused with methedrone which has completely different effects


Just me miss spelling it as lol I thought it was like methodone with an R in it haha 

And it's similar to methamphetamine so thought m-kat was spelt methodrone lol


----------



## sub21lime

So far-

Meth(smoking)
Weed/Hash
800mgs phenibut
400mgs magnolia bark extract
3 grams ashwagandha root 
Cigs


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre earlier and 300mg gabapentin + rooibos strawberry cream tea with Milk now


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Decaf Earl Grey tea
7.5mg mirtazapine 
Will have 2 zopiclone at bedtime and see how I go neck more if don't fall asleep within half hour as I really need to make them last longer this time


----------



## deficiT

8mg Buprenorphine
5mg Olanzapine
300mg Quetiapine
50mg Hydroxyzine

Well, back onto the much less exciting pharma cocktail  

After going bonkers for the past six months I've come out the other side alive and somewhat well again, thank the Lord.


----------



## Ketamania

Most likely just some klonopin along with other non-fun ones (lamotrigine, topamax, vraylar). Was thinking of doing a Subutex along with some cyclobenzaprine tonight, but I took an Adderall earlier and those would counteract... sigh. Might go smoke some CBD weed cause this adderall comedown is starting to really suck- I took 90mg, which is a good bit 

Oh, and I'm out of nicotine and WD'ing for the first time from nic. So that's also fun....


----------



## devilsgospel

Opium water, 3mg etizolam, CBD/N coconut oil, MAC 1 full spectrum hash oil oral and a fat joint of .4g Bio Jesus and .4g Jet Fuel


----------



## Specified

jhjhsdi said:


> Ah I remember those feels
> I used to walk around town to find the guy with the red trolley if the post was late
> 
> Can you get wickr again?


i have wickr.........what country are you from lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Specified said:


> i have wickr.........what country are you from lol


UK but wasn't really asking u pal me and FF spoke there before just wondered if she still had it... I'm pretty sure it works worldwide anyway so it wouldn't matter where i was from?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Decaf Earl Grey tea
> 7.5mg mirtazapine
> Will have 2 zopiclone at bedtime and see how I go neck more if don't fall asleep within half hour as I really need to make them last longer this time


I got some nasty k last night just posted a warning in the new uk ket thread





						Eadd ketamine thread 2020/21
					

Couldn't find the ketamine thread  Been some brilliant let about ATM, also price has went down, 20/g, lovely shards/pins, what's everyone else been getting? https://ibb.co/GT75dK7




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Young n inebriated

Haven’t been able to sleep, but so far  7 strong cups of coffee to up my anxiety to make my alprazolam more euphoric

and very randomly, fell into some pharma grade alprazolam, I got 55 Y 21 2mg payed *snip* a piece but I’m willing to to be safer, knowing it’s straight from a pharmacy

-great sex
-caffeine
-marijuana 6-7 grams of high grade Indica
-tobacco 3/4 of a pack
-Alprazolam 10mg
-marijuana 3-4 more grams

probaby gon smoke some more and eat

smoked two more cones and still can’t sleep, ig I’ll smoke more good thing I got a quarter pound


----------



## jhjhsdi

2 Magnesium 
2 dif Multivits
Vit D
Vit K
Vit B12
Turmeric 
Omega 3
2 cloves fresh garlic 
Vial of homegrown homemade chilli sauce
Drink with some lemon, apple cider vinegar and one of those big vit c and zinc things that dissolves
Plus paracetamol and asprin for headache
FUCK YOU TOXINS


----------



## deficiT

8mg Buprenorphine
100mg hydroxyzine
5mg Olanzapine 
300mg Quetiapine
Chzburger + Mango fruit punch
Menthol cigarettes

Another day in the bucket, another day closer to freedom


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> I got some nasty k last night just posted a warning in the new uk ket thread



Just read it and replied, fucking bastards, he knew you IV I'd be fuming! 

Its bad enough getting K that's crap, let alone dodgy stuff but to know you inject and still sell you it it fucked up!


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Just read it and replied, fucking bastards, he knew you IV I'd be fuming!
> 
> Its bad enough getting K that's crap, let alone dodgy stuff but to know you inject and still sell you it it fucked up!


I was angry with him at first but tbf he didn't try it himself he doesn't do k and plus he's had stuff in the past from the same guy that's looked exactly the same and he was told it was the same so it's not really his fault, he's a mate of mine. 
It's possibly not even the guy buying kilos of it in bristols fault either its probably way up the line, guaranteed at least half of those sources on the DN in that link offer bulk. 
It could easily have come from one of them. 
Or someone in wales where i know alot of bristol k comes from could be playing silly buggers and halfing kilos of k with kilos of RCs due to k import slowing down due to covid. I know cocaine quality has taken a hit recently for that exact reason, and stranger/shitter/nastier cuts are showing up.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> I was angry with him at first but tbf he didn't try it himself he doesn't do k and plus he's had stuff in the past from the same guy that's looked exactly the same and he was told it was the same so it's not really his fault, he's a mate of mine



You have a friend who don't do K lol? 



jhjhsdi said:


> halfing kilos of k with kilos of RCs due to k import slowing down due to covid



That's most likely yeah, that's when I noticed shit happening start of lockdown, my K dealer does it himself so it's normally okay, but 2 of his batches was weak, but weak K is better than messed up RC bollox K 

But you'll never find out, why don't you ask him to send some off to wedinos? Or you both do it only needs a tiny bit 10mg I think is enough


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> You have a friend who don't do K lol?


Haha yeah loads! Alot of ppl still frown upon it altho happy to shovel cocaine and benzos down  
The 2 that deal it here now don't touch it, so they actually make money, all the dealers that do it themselves have failed and got into massive debt or got ill


Fairy of the Flowers said:


> But you'll never find out, why don't you ask him to send some off to wedinos? Or you both do it only needs a tiny bit 10mg I think is enough


Yeah I'd like to, I'm gona see if he'll sort me out 100/200mg to send


----------



## schizopath

My usual so

5mg olanzapine
300mg depakote
And a lemon ginger tea with honey and Milk


----------



## Effect

.75ish clonazolam
24oz 8% abv beer
Few hits of bud

Oh boy, sedative hypbotics


----------



## Specified

10mg tofranil


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

A small piece of mirtazapine 
Promethazine 
2 x 7.5mg zopiclone 

But I can see me taking more zopiclone like last night, I need me some decent knock out drops 

Someone slip me a Mickie lol


----------



## ions

Yeah I drank a big bottle of wine today. Whatcha gonna do about it?


----------



## deficiT

5mg Olanzapine
150mg Hydroxyzine
300mg Quetiapine 
Mango juice
A menthol cigarette
Podcast *revleft radio*

Gonna try and catch some z's shortly it's been a pretty solid day I got some shit done


----------



## 4meSM

4:15am here.
Just smoked 2 spliffs and I'm finishing the 3rd one. Also had 3g of kratom which is just kicking in now.
Still feeling the 0.5mg of alprazolam I took many hours ago.


----------



## deficiT

5mg Olanzapine
300mg Quetiapine
Cup of Hi-C tropical 
Menthol cigarette

Settling onto the couch to watch the local sportsball team under the big lights of the NFL playoffs


----------



## Young n inebriated

21 mg staggered alprazolam throughout the night, I’ve been chain smoking cigarettes and nic sticks asf all night
3/4 of a pack of cigarettes

-14-15 joints
-3 cups of strong black coffee
-1 HUGE blunt with roughly 7-8 Gs worth of  runts and purple punch, both of which were very high quality and very well grown, and 1.5 grams of some top shelf moon rocks


----------



## schizopath

Cannabis and Coffee is a good solid combo. I like.


----------



## ions

@schizopath  it was my favorite in colleges. Lately it's coffee in the morning weed in the afternoon. Sometimes together.


----------



## Young n inebriated

schizopath said:


> Cannabis and Coffee is a good solid combo. I like.


Yeah I completely agree, it really ups the euphoria and the antidepressant affects of both substances 

I personally drink about 7-9 cups of black coffee a day, and I smoke about 7-15 grams a day as well, and I find the antidepressant affects have been affective and very helpful sinse I started doing it about 7 months ago


----------



## deficiT

Young n inebriated said:


> 21 mg staggered alprazolam throughout the night, I’ve been chain smoking cigarettes and nic sticks asf all night
> 3/4 of a pack of cigarettes
> 
> -14-15 joints
> -3 cups of strong black coffee
> -1 HUGE blunt with roughly 7-8 Gs worth of  runts and purple punch, both of which were very high quality and very well grown, and 1.5 grams of some top shelf moon rocks


Hot damn that's a fuck lot of weed you toke  your tolerance must be skyscraper high


----------



## Young n inebriated

deficiT said:


> Hot damn that's a fuck lot of weed you toke  your tolerance must be skyscraper high


“skyscraper high” is an understatement 

I can’t really smoke cheaper street weed anymore, ever since I moved to Colorado and then moved back home to Arkansas 
Truly miss it


----------



## Coffeeshroom

not night time yet or sleep time but think just a few benzos and weed will do the trick washed down with my last vodka for the day/night. But that will give me 5 hrs max. Then i will try some dopequel for the rest of the early morning hours just to get past 6am tomorrow morning, I hope.


----------



## schizopath

900mg gaba 

Feeling good


----------



## Effect

2 24oz beer
Maybe a bowl of the last of my bud later. Hopefully my roommate has some. It's times like these my motivation would usually be shot, but it's not. Let's see how tomorrow goes


----------



## deficiT

300mg Quetiapine
50mg Hydroxyzine

Gonna try my best to pass out and get some rest. Goodnight Bluelight


----------



## Coffeeshroom

last night it took me the following to get through the night, split dosages
40mg valium
100mg dopaquel
1600mg gabapentin
still only got 7 hrs and it was again a very broken sleep (tossing and turning and legs killing me but the gaba helped there)


----------



## ghostfreak

jhjhsdi said:


> Mephedrone! Aka bubble, mcat, meow meow, plant food, "drone is 4methylmethcathinone iirc aka 4MMC that shit was naughty. I did so much. Did u ever mix it with k? I used to crush and premix it in wraps 50/50 then go pub/club get pissed and sniff my hybrid ketadrone.
> 
> Mephedrone is not to be confused with methedrone which has completely different effects.
> I dont think methodrone is a drug it's some music album according to google
> 
> Everybody spells that shit wrong lol


Meph back in the UK legal high days. Stuff was so strong and so damn cheap. The smell you couldn’t get off anything for days/weeks haha.

Those were some days.


----------



## ghostfreak

Oh yes and last night’s fix was some noid vaped.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fuck meth is so exspensive here its not even funny anymore but H prices are still the same and getting better. Guess the H guys are getting irritated with the meth guys, lol and vice versa


----------



## Bella Figura

I thought 'tik' was such a big thing in SA that it'd be reasonably cheap compared to H. Do you guys get heroin from South America or Afghan or SE Asia or all?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@Bella Figura H as far as my knowledge goes is all from Asia, reason why we call it "Thai White". As for crystal aka "tik" in the beginning it was cheap but now expensive plus i do believe a lot of meth in S.A is home brewed not imported, not saying we don't have imported meth but from most of my fishing it is locally produced and the meth here is very strong. Im not a upper person but can tell you the few times i used it, it kept me up for days and then made me super paranoid and almost psycotic in away. And here we get yellow and blue meth. One water based and the other oil based. But yeah overall and to get to the point, H is still good and prices have stayed more or less the same but crystal prices have increased from what i heard from mates and also quality has gone down.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> The smell you couldn’t get off anything for days/weeks



I remember being in a club and someone I knew came and said hello as he hugged me then he said "you're on Mephodrone ain't you"  I'm like "yeah how did you know that" he said "I can smell it" 

That's how I knew people could smell it on you lol


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre earlier + still drinking black tea. Out of cigarettes but should be getting some in few hours. Wild life aight


----------



## schizopath

White tea and cigs at friends'


----------



## sub21lime

Last night-


1000mg phenibut
70mg dxm
300mg magnesium glycinate
200mg ltheanine
300mg relora
500mg gaba (the supplement not the drug)
20mg methadone
Pint of vodka and a beer
Lots of weed and cigs


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

sub21lime said:


> Last night-
> 
> 
> 1000mg phenibut
> 70mg dxm
> 300mg magnesium glycinate
> 200mg ltheanine
> 300mg relora
> 500mg gaba (the supplement not the drug)
> 20mg methadone
> Pint of vodka and a beer
> Lots of weed and cigs



careful with the alcohol mixing with methadone / phenibut / (if you take benzos). Not that you are gonna OD, but when you stop or get so deep into drinking coming off will be hellish. The alcohol consumption will creep fast. Cold turkey methadone and alcohol was the most intense withdrawal ever. Still aint right and been months without a drink. The blitzing of gaba is like the worst thing you can do. Does quadruple liver / blood sugar damage too.


----------



## schizopath

Some rooibos tea and might take more bupre. Meh


----------



## ghostfreak

Totally dark outside now (5.45pm) so gonna hit the vape and take a Alp.


----------



## schizopath

600mg gaba
Cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

Nicotine and Alp.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Quick sandwich w/ cheese and chillis.
Pint water with 50ml apple cider vinegar and 30ml lemon juice plus effervescent vitamin C (1000mg) with zinc
Handful of other vitamins n supps
2 cloves of garlic
3.75mg zopiclone
50mg dph

Even after chewing the garlic and then eating carolina reaper sauce i can still taste the zopiclone already lol

Already kinda tired but feeling like might get a 2nd wind, if i dont sleep soon I'm gona get up n have a cig and have more zop+dph

Edit:i got up to have a cig as i can feel the sleepers kicking in and i like smoking at this stage. 
Also applied some deep heat to both my thighs as I'm a little sore from doing a few IM shots of K in each one mon/tues


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> Even after chewing the garlic and then eating carolina reaper sauce i can still taste the zopiclone already lol



So funny I'm one of the people that can't taste zopiclone and chew them up lol

But sominex in the UK is promethazine and eurgh them tablets are bitter and get stuck in my throat, I've had my fair share of pills and those ones have to be one of the worst, think I took to much promethazine last night, well what to do when something stops working, take more lol, nope that caused more heart palpitations


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Fairy of the Flowers mate, i swear you're your own worst enemy sometimes haha. Why are you chewing them up? Pills work better if you swallow them whole so they can make it to your digestive tract in one piece where your mucous membranes are and start to dissolve/absorb there, or so I've been told is the case by nurses with paracetamol and ibuprofen anyway. 

Can't believe you can't taste zopi. I'm sure they would work better if you swallow them too, i think its something to do with the stomach acid eating some of them up, hence why they have a coating, so they can make it thru the stomach before starting to dissolve


----------



## sub21lime

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> careful with the alcohol mixing with methadone / phenibut / (if you take benzos). Not that you are gonna OD, but when you stop or get so deep into drinking coming off will be hellish. The alcohol consumption will creep fast. Cold turkey methadone and alcohol was the most intense withdrawal ever. Still aint right and been months without a drink. The blitzing of gaba is like the worst thing you can do. Does quadruple liver / blood sugar damage too.


Ive actually been on a fairly high dose of methadone for 5-6 years now so 20mg aint shit for me. I metabolize methadone faster than most people so im prescribed an am dose and a pm dose. Im suppose to take 70mgs at night but i don't anymore.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> mate, i swear you're your own worst enemy sometimes haha. Why are you chewing them up? Pills work better if you swallow them whole so they can make it to your digestive tract in one piece where your mucous membranes are and start to dissolve/absorb there



Really lol, I bite them in half not actually chew them up completely lol, I'll just swallow them whole next time as what you said makes sence, and maybe that's why I need 3 or 4 of the 7.5mg a time lol


----------



## schizopath

Aight, its time for my nightly green tea


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Aight, its time for my nightly green tea



I've got some pukka bed tea to have, I used to quite like green tea, I've got some calomile flower blossom tea that were meant to be sedating but only tried them once, you need to brew them for one hour then neck the tea, not very nice when it's cold


----------



## schizopath

Just get those lemon ginger ones and then mix them with the chamomile tea for ultimate enjoyment

Some cigs and a 2.5mg melatonin


----------



## jhjhsdi

75mg dph and a 3.75mg zopi
My usual vits n supps
Cig out the window


----------



## deficiT

300mg Quetiapine
50mg Hydroxyzine
And Some Menthol ciggies

Hope to catch some z's soon, even if I don't have jack shit to do tomorrow it'll still be nice to sleep a bunch


----------



## Specified

a 40 and a blunt


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Just get those lemon ginger ones and then mix them with the chamomile tea for ultimate enjoyment


I don't have bed tea to enjoy it's to try and help sleep lol, pukka bed tea has valerian in it, it is not a nice flavour lol


----------



## Young n inebriated

Fasted all day, and then eventually some chicken n rice 1 sprite to further my fasting, especially with the rice. I REALLY wish I wasn’t allergic to valerian 

got 10-11 hours of sleep tho 

cigs

️ 2 cups of my absolute addiction to strong black coffee/caffeine

75mg dph

11mg Clonazepam staggered at 3mg at a time every 1 and a half hours cuz of my metabolism and I always peak around there, started watching a podcast until my sleeping dose, which was 5mg. I needed .5mg SL to help knock me out, but hey it worked lol

(I try not to SL too much for my dental health)


----------



## schizopath

Cigs, alcohol and ksalols


----------



## Luckyboi1

Ive always had terrible sleeping problems it was taking 100mg of seroquel, a couple cups of alcohol and a cigar to put me to bed. Did that for about a year and then got ed from the seroquel. Dropped the seroquel and now I can get hard and fuck again but go sometimes 3 days with no sleep. Im not sure what to do now. I really want to try ghb or gbl but cant read through the subliminals to tell which cleaner contains them and which doesn't. I just dont wanna go back on that seroquel. Does anyone else use GBL as sleep aid?


----------



## schizopath

0.2mg of bupre
Cigs
Vanilla rooibos tea with ginger-honey and milk


----------



## schizopath

0.2mg bupre
Coffee
Rooibos tea
Cigs
Exercise
Whey protein


----------



## schizopath

Bupre 
Rooibos tea
Cigs
Magnesium


----------



## schizopath

Cigs
Rooibos tea
And 5mg snorted zyprexa


----------



## sub21lime

Last night-

25oz %8 alc 
Bowl of meth throughout night
Really good weed
Marb red cigs


----------



## sub21lime

200mgs hordenine
1500mgs phenylethylamine
2.6 grams phenibut ( split into 2 doses )
Smoked couple hits of meth
1500mgs magnesium l threonate
100mgs l theanine
1500mgs magnolia bark extract
40mgs methadone
Good weed
Winston black cigs
Vit-c, niacin, vit-d3
Debating on drinking a lil vodka

Edit: taking 2-3 drinks of vodka


----------



## schizopath

Rooibos tea
Some cigs
Protein and vitamin juice
0.2mg bupre


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Last night was a fuckup. i went to bed at 7pm only under the influence of weed and booze. Slept till 12am and was wide awake again, so i started with benzos and gabapentinoids, Long story short, i went through the following the whole night till 6am and then just got up
First initial dose was:

00:00 - 12mg bromazepam, 10mg valium 400mg gabapentin, 15 mg flurazepam and 50ml brandy to wash it down.
01:40 - woke up restless and had - 6mg bromazepam, 10mg valium, 400mg gabapentin, one bong hit.
02:58 - same shit and had - 15mg flurazepam, 6mg bromazepam, 10mg valium, 400mg gabapentin and .5mg alzam
04:37- woke upset irritated as hell - 6mg bromazepam. 10mg valium, 400mg gabapentin and .5 alzam
06:00 - woke up and then had another dose of - 6mg bromazepam, 400mg gabapentin, .5mg alzam

after that i waited a while and had my morning fix but with all these benzos still in my system, my morning fix is hitting hard. But Also to note i had no hangover effect really this morning

so the total for the night was:
36mg bromazepam
40mg valium
2000mg gabapentin
30mg flurazepam
1.5mg alzam

and yet all i had was broken sleep right through the night, everytime i woke i would redose with some more benzo and gabapentin. meh i dont understand this. if only the pharmacy had midazolam or triazolam that i wanted when i was there yesterday.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

gonna go back to the pharmacy today as its delivery day and make sure i get some midazolam and triazolam for tonight. and more flurazepam,  have found 15mg at a time doesnt break that barrier for me, a once off 30mg dose with some triazolam or midazolam will do the trick better for me from past experiences.


----------



## ChinaGroove

I've been addicted to opioids for 10 years now. My drug of choice was iv Dilaudid. The rush was out of this world.
 However there were weeks where my good friend would go up to visit his "family" up in Maryland and he would come back with some beautiful white powder heroin. 
 The rush after a shot and the amazing high that lasted hours. Mmm going to sleep wraped in that warm high knowing I had a bag for the next day too. Bliss.
 Of course the evil these drugs bring far outweighs those good moments. No more Heroin or Dilaudid these days. The lows were low and the highs were, well, HIGH


----------



## schizopath

About 0.2mg of bupre 
Cigs
Some protein


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> About 0.2mg of bupre
> Cigs
> Some protein


i really envy you with your bupre use


----------



## Coffeeshroom

well my night fix yesterday was more or less the same just approached or did it a bit differently. So it went like this

18:00 - 10mg valium
19:00 - 10mg valium, 6mg bromazepam, 400mg gabapentin
20:00 - 10mg, 6mg bromazepam, 400mg gabapentin
21:00 - 10mg valium, .50mg triazolam, 400mg gabapentin
Fell asleep roughly 15 min later and slept till about just past 3am so got a fairly good sleep for about 6hrs roughly. And no tossing or turning during, just a nice sleep ( fucking yeah! )
03:00 roughly - 6mg bromazepam, 50mg triazolam, 400mg gabapentin and a shot of vodka
fell asleep again till 7am ish, a little more tossing and turning but not so much.

so not to bad only woke up twice and got 10 hrs of decent sleep and no tossing and turning maybe ( except a bit here and there ) the fact i took my benzo so early and stacked them up with other things and then using triazolam just before bed works good. I have midazolam that im going to try tonight, replacing the triazalom but keeping the rest same, pity they had now flurazepam yesterday to add to the mix.

Anyhow, actually had some decent unbroken sleep for a change.


----------



## sub21lime

50mg methadone
800mg cimetidine
300mg mag glycinate
300mg relora
200mg L-theanine
100mg caffiene
500mg gaba ( supplement )
500mg taurine
Lots of weed
Roll your own cigs

Nodding the F out feeling good.
Definitely still feeling the phenibut i took yesterday. This stack i just took kicked the phen back in.

Edit: woke up out of a blissful nod and walked down to the store and got a 25oz %8 beer. Currently drinking it on my walk home. 
May stop at the park on my way home and finish this beer next to the river.


----------



## devilsgospel

deficiT said:


> 8mg Buprenorphine
> 100mg hydroxyzine
> 5mg Olanzapine
> 300mg Quetiapine
> Chzburger + Mango fruit punch
> Menthol cigarettes
> 
> Another day in the bucket, another day closer to freedom



Ah I remember that menu


----------



## ghostfreak

2mg Alp (Ksalol) few hours ago and another 2mg few minutes ago. Make for a chill night hopefully.


----------



## schizopath

Took maybe 0.25mg more bupre and 600mg gabapentin. Gonna be stacking these bitches through the night.


----------



## schizopath

Little more bupre and about 2.4 grams of gabapentin + 500mg magnesium. About to start cooking.


----------



## sub21lime

Last night in order-

Vitamins 
100mg caffeine 
200mg L-theanine
2000mg phenibut
150mg hordenine
1000mg phenylethylamine 
800mg cimetidine
20mg hydroxyzine
40mg methadone
Smoked a bunch of weed and roll your own cigs


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> i really envy you with your bupre use


I do too, lol I take 16mgs a day and it no longer really effects me that much. I guess that's the purpose of it but I do miss being able to catch a little buzz off it. I guess that's just the drug addict in me speaking though.


----------



## sub21lime

So far-

2000mg phenibut
225mg hordenine
1000mg phenylethylamine
Smoked a bunch of meth with a couple friends
Couple bowls of weed
Camel cigs
Later tonight im gonna take 800mg cimetidine then ill take around 40mg methadone


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just took 100mgs Diphenhydramine

 Boring from recreational standpoint but if only used once in a blue moon knocks me out well.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Had a good long sleep last night, started dosing the following way to sleep

18:00: 6mg bromazepam + bong hits of harley quinn + 50ml whiskey
19:00: 6mg bromazepam + 10mg valium + a 3 bong hits of harley quinn + 3 bong hits of NL (only got 1 gram but will do)
20:00: 400mg gabapentin + .25mg triazolam + 3 bong hits NL + 50ml whiskey.
Fell asleep about 15-20min later and slept solidly with some nice but vivid dreams. Woke up at 01:00 and then had
01:15: 15mg nitrazepam + 400mg gabapentin + 3 bong hits of NL again.
Half an hr later i was out cold again and slept peacefully till 06:45 ish again

Woke up in complete opiate wd in a soaking wet bed from the sweating but was okay as i got my sleep. Haven't used nitrazepam in awhile, think i will be switching to that for a while again. Maybe try stay awake till 20:00-21:00 and then dose the nitrazepam at 20mg and maybe add 0.25mg triazolam to kick start things again


----------



## Specified

10mg alprazolam


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Coffeeshroom said:


> gonna go back to the pharmacy today as its delivery day and make sure i get some midazolam and triazolam for tonight. and more flurazepam,  have found 15mg at a time doesnt break that barrier for me, a once off 30mg dose with some triazolam or midazolam will do the trick better for me from past experiences.


Where are you in the world that you can demand what ever benzos you want?!


----------



## kaosisallwesee

120mg of dihydrocodeine, 50mg of cyclizine and a few joints of the UKs finest purple stardawg. Thats right, new plug! No more under weight leafy dead shit. Since leaving the city it's been like going back to the early 2000s, where you just got whatever you were given and 90% of it was flavourless poorly grown skunk#1. It's nice to have choice again, and I still just went with stardawg hahah.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

kaosisallwesee said:


> Where are you in the world that you can demand what ever benzos you want?!


down south  lol S.A.
just an idea but ive the following benzos in my magic tin
diazepam
bromazepam
alprozalam
 triazolam
midazolam
flurazepam
nitrazepam
Just of the top of my head. But here i can't even get pure codiene or DHC


----------



## deficiT

Took a 5mg Olanzapine and a 50mg Hydroxyzine. I'm trying to skip my Quetiapine tonight, just to see if I have more energy tomorrow. But I'm finding it's a little more difficult to fall asleep without it of course.

I'm just kinda worn out from being on 300mg Quetiapine, I think I'm gonna talk to my doctor about upping my other meds and ditching the Quetiapine.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

last night was an okayish night and used a lot less then I usually do, thinking/testing just how much i really need. The biggest problem with sleep is the insomnia and the WD from opiates. Woke up a lot tossing and turning but decidided not to take anymore, night went more less the following
18:00- 20:00 i dose : 10mg valium + 6mg bromazepam + 10mg nitrazepam + 3 bong hits NL ( my last bit ) + 20mg xycan
I personally feel the xycan helps a lot with relaxing my body and making falling asleep easier
Slept till about 01:00 ish and then doses: 3 bong hits harley quinn + 0.5mg triazolam + 750ml beer
Few minutes later i started dosing of and slept till just pass 06:00. (but still a broken sleep)

So still got a semi decent sleep without the use of too many benzos, weed, alcohol and gabapentinoids.

Going to get some Nurika (pregabalin 75mg) and stagger dose that when i normally wake up between midnight and 1am.
But will get back tomorrow on that one.

Hope everyone else had a good night sleep.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

And Morning again Blue World

Went to bed at 23:00 an slept till now, just after 04:30.
All i had before and leading up to bedtime was between 19:00 - 23:00

Alcohol: 2 quarts (750ml, 5%/vol) between 19:00 and 22:30 ish, still had half a glass on the way back to my room and when i woke it was still there lol.
weed: 5 bong hits (harleyquinn) before bed
225mg: lyrica ( taken in 2 doses. 150mg 1st and 75mg 30 min before sleep )
12mg: bromazepam (12mg once off at 19:00 )
5mg: nitrazepam (45min odd before bed)
20mg: xycan ( 45 min odd before bed )

All that kept me asleep till now from my nightmare, not even gonna try sleep further, just gonna watch some bullshit on tv


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Last nights sleep was horrible but here is why, no benzos, no gabapentinoids, no alcohol. Yesterday i stopped drinking at 17:00ish and only blazed till i eventually fell asleep which was about 21:00ish. So then i woke up at 01:20ish and had a few bong hits or a lot and then only took 6mg bromazepam and 40mg xycan. about an hr later i nodded off till now which is just past 05:00. So clearly i need my benzos for sleep and the gaba's just helps so much too. still have that Pregabalin route i want to try but have decided to do that on monday morning when i normlly wake up 1amish in the morning.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Zopiclone earlier but even though they're from chemist this make is bad, I didn't feel anything and remember having them before and not sleeping on them, others have put online about them too
Anyway just had 

CBD
Passion Flower bed tea, apple and cinnamon flavour

Then before bed 
Small piece of mirtazapine taper
Zopiclone, could be 2 could be 5, who knows lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Noid vapes just, sedated to say the least.


----------



## sub21lime

Earlier-
Caffeine with L-theanine
Half pint of vodka
Half pint of fireball
Lots of weed

Now-
800mg cimetidine
30mg methadone
Smoked a few bowls of meth
Joint of cbd bud and lots of weed
Marb black cigs


----------



## Pillhead111

On some super strong poppy seed tea. Only needed about 200 grams, shook it in cold water for 2 minutes and it made the darkest most bitter tea I’ve ever had, its amazing.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Ate 3 of my zopiclone today so tonight

Last of my CBD
Passion Flower bed tea, apple and cinnamon flavour 

Then when I go bed 
Small piece of mirtazapine taper 
3 zopiclone 

No point saving one lol, I'll think about what to do about tomorrow's sleep tomorrow, I'm meant to be tapering mirtazapine so don't want to up that again


----------



## sub21lime

Smoked some meth earlier in the evening.
Now im just smoking weed, taking dabs and drinking vodka.


----------



## Specified

some apvp left over


----------



## schizopath

Bout of bupre


----------



## woamotive

Almost nothing.
2 300 mg gabapentin, half of one of my .01 mg clonidine. And a bit of weed - Critical Cheese.

I decided to pause on the heavier sedation and be as natural as possible right now. My body is tired, I think.


----------



## ghostfreak

Boring day, absolutely freezing here at the mo.

Nothing taken except for the CBD earlier.


----------



## 4meSM

ghostfreak said:


> Boring day, absolutely freezing here at the mo.
> 
> Nothing taken except for the CBD earlier.


It's freezing here too, has been snowing a lot which is kinda cool except for the fact that my car is parked outside so it will probably be under a mountain of snow tomorrow morning (like today).

Took some meth today like 12h ago but I'm still somewhat stimulated, looks like my tolerance has decreased.  
Just finished drinking some chamomile and some other random sleepy time tea, I may take some alprazolam in a bit. 
Also smoked a spliff, mostly CBD flowers because I ran out of weed but I did sprinkle some high quality kief on top. 
Gonna take like 400-500mg of magnesium as well.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Yesterday i just wanted to sleep and started dosing from 11am yesterday and slept till this morning just before 5pm
went through the following 

2000mg gabapentin
2mg subutex
4mg alzam
18mg bromazepam
40mg valium
30mg nitrzepam
1mg triazolam
lots of weed
40mg xycan
200ml vodka
1 beer ( 750ml )

Maybe i had more but that from what i can remember and if i count what i got left this morning.
 Yeah all that gave me 19 hrs sleep


----------



## schizopath

600mg gabapentin 
Lil bupre 
Cigs & Coffee


----------



## Specified

900mg lyrica
1plsd yes the  postman came!
coffeee


----------



## Pillhead111

Randomly got some buprenorphine. Once my poppy seed tea wore off I took half a 8mg strip. Just took the other half about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

what was my nightly fix, hmmm alcohol blackout drunk.Went out last night that was suppose to be a few drinks that ended up in a few bottles. So alcohol was my night fix when i got home, not sure. Then woke up at 02:38 and had 10mg nitrazepam, 15mg valium, 1mg alzam and 100ml vodka to get rid of that horrible babalas (hangover) past out a few minutes later till now and just woke up and that dreadful babalas is back but i'll fix that now


----------



## Specified

tegratol and beta blockers


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee 
Usual meds


----------



## Specified

900mg Lyrica and it's not doing anything


----------



## ghostfreak

Specified said:


> 900mg Lyrica and it's not doing anything


I found that last week then boom it hit me.


----------



## Specified

ghostfreak said:


> I found that last week then boom it hit me.


yeah tolerance is a bitch


----------



## ghostfreak

Specified said:


> yeah tolerance is a bitch


Tell me about it. Going to try 600mg next week and see how it goes.

Anyway last night was just nicotine.


----------



## papercuts

Pillhead111 said:


> Randomly got some buprenorphine. Once my poppy seed tea wore off I took half a 8mg strip. Just took the other half about 30 minutes ago.


Do you find bupe and poppy tea work ok together? I've noticed mine cancelling each other out some way.


----------



## Specified

5-htp to restore some serotonin
vitamin c
magnesium
taking it easy for 2 weeks. don't want to but i have to


----------



## Pillhead111

papercuts said:


> Do you find bupe and poppy tea work ok together? I've noticed mine cancelling each other out some way.


I didn’t mix them together since you can’t mix other opiates with subs because of the naloxone. I just waited until I no longer felt the poppy tea which was like 15-18 hours. Then I took the bupe. Poppy tea is wayy more euphoric than bupe. I’ve found out I don’t really enjoy bupe anymore. I used to back when I first tried it but now it’s just boring for me.


----------



## deficiT

10mg Olanzapine
and 100mg Hydroxyzine

I slept most of the day, but still looking forward to catching some more zzzzz's


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Been struggling to sleep a lot as of late with pain and general insomnia. So last night was:
Around 180mg of dhc
20mg morphine
7.5mg zopiclone
Around 150mg of oral cannabis
And around 2g smoked

Still only got 3 hours sleep.
Getting some more indica dominant bud shortly which will hopefully help a bit tonight.


----------



## ghostfreak

Just my usual 30mg Mirtazapine last night.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Just my usual 30mg Mirtazapine last night



I'm trying to get off that it's a bit of a struggle as I know every time I try I get depressed and can't sleep, how long you been on it?

I down to around 7.5mg but sometimes take slightly more of I've had a stressful day, but I've only a few left and my doctor stopped them so can't get anymore, I did want off them, tried so many times but now I'm forced off them I've no choice lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I'm trying to get off that it's a bit of a struggle as I know every time I try I get depressed and can't sleep, how long you been on it?
> 
> I down to around 7.5mg but sometimes take slightly more of I've had a stressful day, but I've only a few left and my doctor stopped them so can't get anymore, I did want off them, tried so many times but now I'm forced off them I've no choice lol


Been on Mirtazapine for years now, was at 45mg but cut down to 30mg and it actually does help with sleep but I’ve been on it so long I think the effects have worn off slightly.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> on Mirtazapine for years now, was at 45mg but cut down to 30mg and it actually does help with sleep but I’ve been on it so long I think the effects have worn off slightly.



Yeah definitely they poop out on me too, and above 22.5mg it doesn't help sleep because that's when the Noradrenergic side of it kicks in more which is stimulating, if and when you drop down you'll sleep better on 22.5mg and less, 30mg for me caused insomnia then the serotonin syndrome


----------



## Bella Figura

I have been loving Zopiclone this past week...as someone who struggles with insomnia I'm surprised I waited this long to try one of the Z drugs.

The metallic taste the next morning is a bit shit but no where near as bad as people make it out to be...

Anyway - that is all.


----------



## ghostfreak

Bella Figura said:


> I have been loving Zopiclone this past week...as someone who struggles with insomnia I'm surprised I waited this long to try one of the Z drugs.
> 
> The metallic taste the next morning is a bit shit but no where near as bad as people make it out to be...
> 
> Anyway - that is all.


I’ve had a few 3mg eszopiclone and they’ve had zero effect so far. I’ll have to see if I get the metallic taste in the morning.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> I have been loving Zopiclone this past week...as someone who struggles with insomnia I'm surprised I waited this long to try one of the Z drugs



Carefull as the rebound insomnia is worse than the insomnia people had before, and coming off them is a bitch and then they stop working so you need more and before you know it your waking up in a panic every hour even though you took 4,you then need to take throughout the night, they're fucking nasty


----------



## schizopath

Ksalols
Gabapentin
Cigs
Rooibos tea


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Carefull as the rebound insomnia is worse than the insomnia people had before, and coming off them is a bitch and then they stop working so you need more and before you know it your waking up in a panic every hour even though you took 4,you then need to take throughout the night, they're fucking nasty


Can’t even imagine. I’ll be careful with the Z drugs.


----------



## Bella Figura

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Carefull as the rebound insomnia is worse than the insomnia people had before, and coming off them is a bitch and then they stop working so you need more and before you know it your waking up in a panic every hour even though you took 4,you then need to take throughout the night, they're fucking nasty


Yeah you're right...slept pretty garbage last night now that I've run out


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Yeah you're right...slept pretty garbage last night now that I've run out



Yes it's shit, try valerian root in high doses if you can't sleep again tonight, it's Sunday though so maybe go buy some tomorrow if you can't sleep tonight, it's only a herb, it stinks but it can work but you need alot of it, we'll I did lol


----------



## Bella Figura

Might invest in some for the future thanks for the tip!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Right I'm going to try not to do more than 7.5mg mirtazapine tonight as took slightly more the last 2 nights, so I'm running a hot bath, I'll go to bed a bit late to see if that helps as I really need off mirtazapine with a taper before they run out, but I have valerian and 2 different bed time teas so I could add valerian if I can't sleep, don't want to incase I have to though

Edit: my bath ran cold fucksake lol


----------



## drewbocop

Last nightly kratom dose, gabapentin, and a few tokes of DIY Delta-8 THC carts. Same as every night. Can't sleep sober is right.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

drewbocop said:


> Can't sleep sober is



I know, it's fucking shit mate, people take sleep for granted, I hate those who can go to bed and shut thier eyes and fall asleep strait away lol


----------



## drewbocop

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I know, it's fucking shit mate, people take sleep for granted, I hate those who can go to bed and shut thier eyes and fall asleep strait away lol


I've always been completely envious. Even when I was a child I was one who could lay awake for hours. It's just how my mind works (anxiously).


----------



## deficiT

10mg olanzapine
50mg hydroxyzine
some ashwaghanda; 
trying my best to chill back


----------



## schizopath

2mg ksalol. One injected other swallowed. Getting bupre tomorrow finally.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

800mg valerian so far 
CBD
Pukka herbal bedtime tea

And before bed I'll have a bit of mirtazapine, less than 7.5mg as I need to come off so probably a quarter less than last nights 7.5mg lol


----------



## CWLO91

• 8mg bupe 
•  10 mg buspirone 
• 50mg  hydroxyzine 
• seroquel  300mg.
•100mg  amitriptyline 
• 300MG GABAPENTIN


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning blue world

Went to bed early as usual and only had a few drinks throughout the day and some benzos and subs by 18:00 i felt good but sleepy so had
18mg bromazepam
1mg alzam
Few bong hits ( blueberry )
Slept till 02:38 and woke up as usual and had
5mg nitrazepam
.5mg triazolam
few bong hits ( unlabeled )
big glass of Red wine ( cabernet sauvignon merlot ) roughly 300-400ml, big wine glasses
Then past out in 30 min odd and slept till 05:07 but very broken

Nitrazepam is not doing its job and chowing high dosages is just not worth it, just wish my pharmacy will get stock of Flurazepam or Midazolam again


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I'm drinking mint hot chocolate, yummy 

Soon I'll have pukka herbal bedtime tea 
CBD
Valerian 
Tiny bit of mirtazapine that I worked out to be about 5mg, well whatever 3 quarters of a 7.5mg pill roughly is


----------



## Bella Figura

125ug of clonazolam volumetrically dosed.

Also picked up some more Zopiclone but I'm not gonna use them like I did last time, max once a week or as needed if I need to be up early for something and have an early night.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Also picked up some more Zopiclone



Don't take one tonight after you've been doing heroin mate


----------



## Bella Figura

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Don't take one tonight after you've been doing heroin mate


Don't worry pal, I'm not gonna be mixing a bunch of things, I'm saving them for when I actually need them urgently. 

So far, yes still awake at 4am, but gonna sleep soon 

I've been on this site since 2003 and almost every OD has been from people mixing a bunch of downers, so I know what the score is. I can only deduce the reason I'm still alive and two of my best friends have passed is because I'm freakishly careful when it comes to downers and mixing. 

I did have a bit of a benzo but the dose was on the very low side, and the heroin has also been less than I usually take it. 

Thanks for the caring thoughts!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Roughly at 21:30 i had the following

1mg alzam
6mg bromazepam
5mg nitrazepam
dbl vodka and cranberry juice

Fell asleep till about 03:30 and then had
.5mg alzam
few bong hits
and another dbl vodka and cranberry juice that made me sleep till after 6ish am
Not a bad nights rest and not broken either. Actually slept well for a change


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> I've been on this site since 2003



Dam, with same profile and name?


----------



## Bella Figura

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Dam, with same profile and name?


I've changed my name a couple of times over the years  

Profile is the same one I've had since 2003 but chose Bella Figura when I was in the midst of a PCP and Meth binge in 2016 - honestly don't even remember why I changed it, but I'm now thinking about changing it again just so that @BellaJewel can be the one and only Bella in our midst! I've already donated to MAPS and just waiting to think up a new username now before I take the plunge.

Needless to say, I slept really well last night, despite getting less sleep than is healthy, I feel pretty good this morning


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> but I'm now thinking about changing it again just so that @BellaJewel



Yeah that' s cool, I thought you was a woman because of your name, you can be called anything, even if it's feminine who cares, just thought I'll add that it made me not know if I'd been rambling codshit to a boy or a girl yesterday lol

Does your name mean beautiful figure in English? And the other Bella is beautiful Jewel, that's actually a lovely name, I'm actually Flower Fairy but needed to change my profile because of a mean man who was a big fat meany to me, harrasing me and shit lol, but yeah I'm still Fairy so nevermind as I deleted all my threads on my Flower Fairy profile anyway so don't want it back

Dammit we are at it again, PM me your answers if you like or we are going to derail this again today hahaha

Edit: You was right about those Zomorphs, exactly like that picture as got them now


----------



## pally pete

drewbocop said:


> I've always been completely envious. Even when I was a child I was one who could lay awake for hours. It's just how my mind works (anxiously).


Same as that.


Specified said:


> tegratol and beta blockers


I have some Carbamazepine but never knew it could help with sleep?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Drinking twinings sleepy tea
I'll take valium before bed, I don't normally anymore but treated I myself to some and the hyperness from Zomorph ain't faded so I won't sleep otherwise
CBD
And roughly 5mg mirtazapine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Last night was a good sleep with very little benzos taken even had an afternoon nap yesterday too. Anyhow went to bed at 22:00 and had

1mg alzam
5mg nitrazepam
two joints

think i passed out at 22:30ish and slept tilll now 04:15. So not bad. Sleeping pattern is getting better, well i think


----------



## schizopath

Cigarettes, 1mg bupre and a can of cream soda. Chilling at ow and stuff.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Pukka herbal bedtime tea
Valium 
CBD 
Roughly 5mg mirtazapine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I was up till late or late for me, went to bed at 23:20ish and had
last dbl vodka 
.5mg alzam
5mg nitrazepam and slept till now, which is just past 06:00

so overall happy and rested


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

CBD
5mg mirtazapine 
Pukka herbal bedtime tea 
And when I go to bed I'll try a smaller amount of valium as only have 1 and a half left, so 15mg and I'm trying to be good, I want to save one for tomorrow if I can 

I'm up so late I've had a busy day so need to wind down before bed as I'm so not tired


----------



## deficiT

8mg Buprenorphine
15mg olanzapine

Feeling ready to crash, got work bright and early


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Went to bed late again, roughly 22:30 and had
.5mg alzam
few bong hits 
50ml vodka

Slept like the dead till 04:15ish. Needing less and less stuff to sleep


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

It's so late and I'm only just about to go bed

Ran out of herbal bed teas 

So I had 5mg mirtazapine 
800mg valerian so far, might need more 
CBD


----------



## ghostfreak

Just 30mg Mirtazapine last night.


----------



## sub21lime

Last night-

Half a 5th of whailers dark rum and a small glass of Woodford bourbon 
20mg methadone
Lots of weed
Cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

Tonight is just 30mg Mirtazapine and 3mg eszopiclone.


----------



## CWLO91

*Tonight my cocktail is..... *

buprenorphine 
Buspar 
Propranolol 
Seroquel 
Amitriptyline


----------



## CWLO91

Wish I could get my hands on etizolam


----------



## CWLO91

also SLEEPYTIME TEA!!!!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Another late night I've been wired again 

So it's a drop in mirtazapine down to roughly 3.2 mg from tonight 
800mg valerian so far might take more 
CBD

Still not bought anymore bed tea, will have to tomorrow


----------



## Ganjcat

A generous Bag of gear I fucking needed it ain't had any methadone all day.. I savoured every lines and puff of smoke now all I have to do is walk 8 feet to my chemist tommorow after half8 which is just 4:40 away got some weed to but want to wait ten min to help the gear I swear I am never having my Sunday methadone bottle early again it's so stupid just trying to get an extra buzz that I don't need because I'm not sick but also not high but it's better than bring not high and sick a lot better you forget that with opiates especially heroin if you have good supply you take it for granted and don't panic until you start rattling and getting desperate luckily my grandma who I am living with temporarylily as of earlier today lent me a tenner it was really late but luckily I know another user who deals and was awake at 2am which is when I went, I banked it before leaving to cus it's so fucking hot with covid restrictions I'm gonna treat myself to half an egg tommorow to fuck it


----------



## Ganjcat

CWLO91 said:


> also SLEEPYTIME TEA!!!!


TEAMSLEEPYJUNKIES

TEAMLEAN 
.I actually have a t-shirt that says team lean me and some old mates would wear them before getting shit faced on MCAT I've always been to much of a heavy drug user for my own good though but most drugs you can get really really rock bottom but then bounce back straight away but that stopped once I was on heroin I have only just started getting myself sorted after an 8 year opiate binge I think if I had only been using opiates any opiate for a year or two I would be like I was like before it's all a mugs game grass powders pills if I ever have kids I will never let them touch drugs and ruin their teens and adult years like me..


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

100mgs Diphenhydramine
425mgs Magnesium Glycinate

This is my goto sleep combo these days i only use the antihistamine once a week, that way it packs a punch when i need it to help put me down


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I only had 700mg of valerian as that's all that was left in the bottle, I dudbt know till I opened it to take some 

So valerian 
CBD 
3.5mg mirtazapine


----------



## sub21lime

Last night-

15mg methadone
Pint of vodka and tall can %8 alc
Lots of weed
Cigs

Drank to fast last night and got way to fucking drunk. Woke up hungover which is something I usually avoid. I Think the phenibut I took the day before was still affecting me cus I got to drunk. Ehh still nauseous and it's almost noon


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

So far a hot chocolate and a Kalms lavender capsule (thought they was sleepers when bought them, but they are anxiety pills, crap ones as didn't calm me down I'm still hyper, but I didn't want to buy more valerian and get addicted to that next, and yes it's addictive, even though people and websites say its not) 

Got some calomile buds brewing it takes an hour then drink it cold, blurk, had it once before, its shite but trying it again lol! 

Will have CBD and 3.2mg mirtazapine before bed


----------



## Ganjcat

Last night half half an egg this fine sunny morning the other half which I am tucking into now right flicker well fucking earned after going 3 miles to a pointless methadone appointment when the basterds know I'm homeless+ lost my bus pass


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Ganjcat said:


> Last night half half an egg


Tamazapam egg? 



Ganjcat said:


> after going 3 miles to a pointless methadone appointment when the basterds know I'm homeless+ lost my bus pass



Why was it pointless, didn't you get your methodone?


----------



## schizopath

Bupre with bupre, also just about to smoke me an cigarette


----------



## ghostfreak

Having a can of Adnams Ghost Ship craft beer, quite nice.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Lavender anxiety capsule
Hot chocolate
Making some camomile flower bud tea takes an hour to brew, then neck it cold
3.2mg mirtazapine
Been puffing CBD vape (I think lol) 

Before bed I'll have CBD


----------



## schizopath

Cigarette and 1mg bupre


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Lavender capsule
I'm drinking horlicks which I've not had for over 18 years I think, and didn't like it then but apparently it's helps sleep and I'm willing to try anything natural,

And depending on how long I'm up I might have hot chocolate or brew some camomile flower buds, maybe with green tea I bought earlier 

Will have 3.2mg mirtazapine and CBD before bed


----------



## schizopath

300mg gabapentin
0.5mg bupre
Protein


----------



## schizopath

Gabas, cigs and some coffee. Feeling too good on bupre. About to smoke my last cig.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Horlicks original 
Horlicks chocolate
I'm brewing camomile flower buds and added green tea as hear both help you sleep and also decafe Earl Grey 
Just drank Chocolate orange hot chocolate 
Lavender capsule 
3.2mg mirtazapine

CBD before bed

No cbd vaping today as coil burnt out, no money for more till Monday then order online and wait fucksake

And all them hot drinks I'm going to be up and down pissing all night lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Went to bed early at 18:00 and only had
 a few joint's
 few drinks 
6mg bromazepam

slept solid till 23:20ish and had
12mg bromazepam
0.5mg alzam
0.5mg triazolam ( my last  ) for now lol
150mg pregabalin
more weed.

then fell asleep an hr later and woke up again at 05:00ish ( a bit of a broken sleep )

not the best sleep but not the worst.


----------



## sub21lime

300mg gabapentin
10mg flexeril
60mg methadone
Weed and a bowl of strong hash


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

2 horlicks hit drinks 
Forgot I made mint hot chocolate till I went in the kitchen and seen a whole cup of cold chocolate lol

Lavender pill
3.2mg mirtazapine 
Making green tea
Then CBD before bed

I've only got one or two nights left of CBD it runs out like a day before the mirtazapine, then I'm on nothing but lavender and hot drinks, I definitely won't sleep, I have been told a place sells CBD hash lol, not heard of that before, get paid Monday I'm buying some of I can


----------



## Freudzilla

10 mg zolpidem, 2mg lorazepam, 600mg Gabapentin, 2.5G phenibut and 50mg diphenhydramine.


----------



## ghostfreak

30mg Mirtazapine 
120mg Fexofenadine 

Was a boring night.


----------



## schizopath

Well it was a party even before this but now I got some gabapentins


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Horlicks
Lavender capsule 
3.2mg mirtazapine 
Green tea soon and CBD before bed 

Only 2 days left of mirtazapine


----------



## Sky God

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Horlicks
> Lavender capsule
> 3.2mg mirtazapine
> Green tea soon and CBD before bed
> 
> Only 2 days left of mirtazapine



I was prescribed mirtazpine but never took it. I didn't pay because of insurance and I would leave it at a random dope house in case someone needed but didn't have the funds.


----------



## Ganjcat

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Tamazapam egg?
> 
> No heroin
> 
> Why was it pointless, didn't you get your methodone?


Because it was a phone appointment


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Can't remember


----------



## dus_aster

Had to go get my first MRI last night, treated myself before and after: 

4x 500ug Sublingual Lorazepam 
4x 300mg Gabapentin
20x 10mg Baclofen 
A few grams of high grade bud
Gram of kief 
Season 3 of Preacher
0.5x 25mg Quetiapine (at very end) 

A very relaxing evening
As someone not habituated to benzos anymore- man, missed the benzo dreams. I'm a night-terror bitch, but on benzos (or opes) it's smooooooth sailing

Also wake up like Ooh Yeaaahhhh that's why I used to be addicted to benzos lol they make my life significantly less awful in the short term

OH WELL not going down that path again, just Rx benzos as a treat when flying/doing hospital shit.


----------



## ghostfreak

Just a few vapes before bed.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Tonight all I have is herbal tea and horlicks and my last tiny speck of mirtazapine around 0.2mg

Ran out of CBD and the shop I got told about that sells CBD hash had sold out and I couldn't get anything else like promethazine as the chemist I went to had sold out of that too

I even then went back to the place today early that sells the hash as they was getting more in last night but they was shut, lazy gits 

Now I'm stuck in my flat till Friday


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

nohandsjoe said:


> Also wake up like Ooh Yeaaahhhh that's why I used to be addicted to benzos lol they make my life significantly less awful in the short term



They borrow happiness from the future, the more you take the more shitty you feel when you stop again


----------



## dus_aster

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> They borrow happiness from the future, the more you take the more shitty you feel when you stop again


Wise words- thank you. I cycled through etizolam and diazepam addiction a few years back, and have no desire to return!

I still take them a handful of times a year, and personally believe that they can work quite well for their intended purpose (ie single dose acute panic/trauma management vs. long term GAD dosing regimens), but... yeah, sigh. A losing proposition, they are. 

Another reason to avoid benzo addiction: you don't get sort of craving triggered every time Amazon is in the news and you read the name "J*ff Bez*s" because your dumb brain b like 
Yeah
You know
Jeff Benzos
BENZOS
NOOO


----------



## Freudzilla

Tonight’s a little different 
3g’s phenibut
2mg lorazepam 
900mg Gabapentin 
10mg ambien
100mg hydroxyzine 
D8 distillate


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

nohandsjoe said:


> long term GAD dosing regimens



I have GAD, I'm not allowed benzos and if I was I'd take more than prescribed as the doses they sometimes give here in UK is pathetic, I buy some occasionally too


----------



## dus_aster

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I have GAD, I'm not allowed benzos and if I was I'd take more than prescribed as the doses they sometimes give here in UK is pathetic, I buy some occasionally too


My point exactly; benzos aren't well-suited to long-term daily dosing. Beyond the obvious issues of rampant tolerance increase, it's simply too challenging for a lot of individuals with an anxiety disorder (self included) to responsibly and consistently dose comfort-on-demand.


----------



## woamotive

Almost down to nothing.

just a few hits of some glueberry. 
2 300 mg gabapentin
1/2 of a .1 mg clonidine.

then I slammed some horchata and smoked again.


----------



## Freudzilla

1200mg Gabapentin
20mg ambien
4mg lorazepam
2.5g phenibut
100mg hydroxyzine
D8 distillate


----------



## schizopath

Dat bupre feat diazebam and shit even some apple ciders. LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Last lavender Capsule, not buying them again lol
And a 10mg vallie, not got many so won't make a habit of it had one like 12 hours ago one now one left for tomorrow


----------



## JackoftheWood

Some real nice wax, my dealer called it sizzurp. Whatever strain it is it's fantastic.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

not sure what time i went to bed or let's say passed out. Had like

A bottle of vodka or finished one
1mg triazolam
12mg bromazepam
800mg gabapentin
unknown amounts of weed

Fuck woke up feeling like crap, but fuck it. Only feeling all the pain now over my body and face. But that soon shall pass


----------



## deficiT

15mg olanzapine
100mg hydroxyzine
30mg cbd

Laxing back ready to wade into dreamworld


----------



## Joey

deficiT said:


> 15mg olanzapine
> 100mg hydroxyzine
> 30mg cbd
> 
> Laxing back ready to wade into dreamworld


Im on crystal meth and alcohol, laying back in a different kind of dream world. Its called a living nightmare as I wade out the shallows into a black ocean of stimulant psychosis. It’s  odiferous in hellview, sulfuric with the stench of rampant alcoholism. I’m impending vagrancy, about to hit an iceberg for the 100th time today. The end destination is river styx if Im lucky, but more likely the void. Less than nothing. Nihil.

Visit travelocity.com to book your cruise


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Outlier said:


> Im on crystal meth and alcohol, laying back in a different kind of dream world. Its called a living nightmare as I wade out the shallows into a black ocean of stimulant psychosis


I got anxiety reading that, that's horrible, it's like me paying good money just to have a terrifying K hole, I just think "I paid such in such to feel like that, what a waste" and other times it's crap weak shite, then maybe once in a blue moon it's good, fuck that nah not happening I quit, or having a decent long break


----------



## Joey

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I got anxiety reading that, that's horrible, it's like me paying good money just to have a terrifying K hole, I just think "I paid such in such to feel like that, what a waste" and other times it's crap weak shite, then maybe once in a blue moon it's good, fuck that nah not happening I quit, or having a decent long break


Its a cycle like that with these drugs - yeah. You kind of captured addiction in a nutshell there. Not long ago some MDMA I ordered was substituted with K because my dealer ran out of MDMA. Then the bonehead forgot to tell me. 2 fat rails later Im almost in a K hole fucking terrified. I called a friend and the next hour was terrible. K is a bizarre drug to be on to begin with, and downright nightmare in itself when its going wrong.


----------



## sub21lime

Earlier this evening 5pm
Half pint of fireball (33%alc) 
and a shot of Woodfords bourbon (%45alc)
Good size line of speed up the nose
Bowl of good weed and cigs


From 8pm to now(10pm)
600mg magnesium glycinate 
Joint of weed
20mg methadone
500mg phenibut f.a.a (sublingual)
Cigs

Just loaded a bowl of meth in pipe. I plan on taking 2-3 hits throughout the night.


----------



## Snowy_Hell

100ml  70% rubbing alcohol on ice, with honey
200mg phenobarbital
60mg flurazepam
20mg diazepam
3mg melatonin
400mg magnesium
B-vitamin complex
I've dumped 10mg olanzepine, 10mg haloperidol and 100mg promazine daily a week ago due to erectile dysfunction they've caused. Now I can at least jerk it off. Too bad that druggies like us don't have the balls to get together and start a Bohemian movement so that we can move out of the cities and start working on our slum-like hideout where we could be left in peace to wither away after what society allowed our care takers to do to our prefrontal lobes, whose dysfunction prevents counterbalance to our amygdala's impulses that make our life a living hell, hence self-medication. An interesting thing is that when I fire up my prefrontal lobes with MDMA, I finally feel normal and able to connect and talk to others like a human being, overriding my raging PTSD and accompanied fear-based symptoms. Take care everyone.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Outlier said:


> I called a friend and the next hour was terrible. K is a bizarre drug to be on to begin with, and downright nightmare in itself when its going wrong



Lucky you could use a phone I don't know what is what I'm trying to stop the K hole and climb out of it and escape, I didn't help my do called mate thinks its funny to play songs he knows scare me, he thinks I need to get used to them, he's an asshole, not wanted to do K at his now, then the lady stuff was weak, then last batch and final straw it done NOTHING 

How can you get confused with MDMA and K, MDMA is Ricky and light brown and K is normally shards or crystaline powder here in UK, where you at?


----------



## Joey

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> How can you get confused with MDMA and K, MDMA is Ricky and light brown and K is normally shards or crystaline powder here in UK, where you at?


Its the same here, nowadays anyway. I probably could’ve deduced that if I was paying more attention. I use neither drug very often though. Used K and Extacy much more 10-15 years ago. So Im more used to the image of K from years ago being powder and MDMA in Extacy tabs. Only times I did molly around my early 20s it was in capsules. I guess when I started buying it again from this guy and both were shard form, the color wasnt making a difference to me. Id just trusted him too because he had been top notch to me for awhile at that point.


----------



## Joey

@Fairy of the Flowers Canada


----------



## schizopath

Aah, the life of a fuckboy. Just took my last gabapentin so 1.5g total and 1mg bupre. Eating pizza drinking green tea. YO, THIS IS SOME HIGH CULTURE SHIT!


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> Aah, the life of a fuckboy. Just took my last gabapentin so 1.5g total and 1mg bupre. Eating pizza drinking green tea. YO, THIS IS SOME HIGH CULTURE SHIT!


Pinkies out


----------



## axe battler

2 pipes of crack,  beer  and 100mg valium


----------



## Hylight

same old same old

hey ! i get to go to pain management on march 17. so maybe i will be able to pace my doses more. who knows. i'm just scared.


----------



## Ganjcat

Just some weed but had some heroin this morning after waiting 3 bloody hours for the man and had my methadone straight after so this split is probably gonna knock my head off I got a really low virgin like tolerance to weed especially compared to what my weed tolerance used to be I used to put half a gram in a spliff 3-4 years back now I put probably less than 0.1 in a one sheet and usually can't have more than 3 drags at a time one good things that's fine from my heroin addiction lmao


----------



## ghostfreak

Vaping and had 20mg Diazepam earlier, not pushing it as am usually quite cautious mixing these two (Tramadol being the other).


----------



## Larimar

40 mg oxy er
50 mg delta 8 gummy 
Strong cup of coffee 
It’s like a mommy speed ball , feeling energized, content and relaxed


----------



## Bella Figura

nohandsjoe said:


> when I passed out watching pov porn last night:



lol

Couple beers and a few tokes, meh. Could be better.


----------



## Young n inebriated

2 cones of some high grade indica
60mg hydrocodone
100mg dph
25mg promethazine
Cigs/nicotine 
1 big bong rip right before I went to sleep

Been on these hydros for a couple days, it’s time for a break.

Luckily my alprazolam will help with that


----------



## deficiT

30mg cbd
100mg hydroxyzine
10mg olanzapine

Trying to relax but a little on edge tonight


----------



## Sky God

Fentadope , some klonpin(prescribed) , whiskey ( just a glass or 2) and some death bubba.

deadly combo so would not recommend but my tolerance to all is quite high


----------



## Sky God

dus_aster said:


> No complaints. My ex just got approved and scheduled for top surgery after five years of medical industrial complex footsie; talked by text for a little while, it was nice. I have faith that we'll find a way to make friendship work (not so sure other days, but fuck it, that's today).
> 
> SO:
> Nicotine, vaped
> 2 shots CC rye
> Couple kava chewies
> 25g red vein kratom, divided between two doses
> Mole enchiladas on homemade masa tortillas
> AAA+ cannabis indica (pipe)
> Fallout 4
> 
> Man, hadn't had kratom in months until today... thoroughly underwhelmed. Alas; oh, to just be whelmed ;----;
> But noooo ordering any more brorphine
> Bad, bad dog


playing fallout 4? or did they name a strain that?. great game. i've been gettin my ass kicked in bloodborne the past few days lol


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Nightly? 1 capful of pain relief ZzzQuil with 10% alcohol, 10mg melatonin gummies, 5mg percocet, and a shitload of weed. I drink heavily about 1 night a week as well and about once a month I like to treat myself to a dose of 200mg oxy or 300mg of morphine along with some nitrous oxide for an extra kick. I also smoke weed pretty much 24/7, which helps, but without opiates i don't think I'd be able to sleep. Insomnia is gonna be a bitch when I have to quit.


----------



## Sky God

@dus_aster it's made by the people who made dark souls so pretty hard


----------



## Sky God

dus_aster said:


> I shit my pants a little



Took me a year off and on to finish the first and 3


----------



## ControlDaddy

Sky God said:


> playing fallout 4? or did they name a strain that?. great game. i've been gettin my ass kicked in bloodborne the past few days lol


my all time favoritist game. fallout 3 was pretty good but 4 takes the GOAT trophy home for the decade


----------



## xaddictx

1200 mg of Gabapentin. Staggered
2 grams of Red Bali kratom
2 shots of Amsterdam vodka 
Not much else got home chores to do


----------



## deficiT

30mg cbd
100mg hydroxyzine

Trying to wash the days anxiety off of me


----------



## schizopath

Bupre
Cider
7.5mg zopiclone
5mg diazepam
Cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

Ghost Ship citrus pale ale
Nic salts 20mg


----------



## schizopath

Lil bit bupre to calm it down for the night


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s 2:30 AM Saturday and all I have left to work with is:

5 mg valium
5 mg zolpidem
25 mg seroquel

I was shocked to see my stash so depleted and got a bit freaked cause I’m so amped. Speed walked to the pharmacy to get a refill of seroquel but script had expired.

Probably gonna have to ride this out until Monday afternoon when I see my shrink again but don’t wanna go see him after 72 hours awake...


----------



## ControlDaddy

Nothing god damn it, except too much vodka which wasn't enough for a "fix". I feel ROUGH.
I just had a bowl of cream of mushroom soup and I am going to attempt sleep again one last time. Three fingers of vodka with Squirt on top. Down the hatch. Good night blue light.


----------



## ghostfreak

Nothing but Mirtazapine and Pizotifen.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Slept like a baby last or for the time wanted too, Went to bed early and by the time i went to bed i had

25mg valium (generic)
1mg alzam (original adco-alzam)
a few bong hits
100ml vodka

all this gave me a good solid 8 hrs, then woke up early morning hours and just had some gabapentin from 02:30 - 06:00 and then passed out another hr or so and then started the day. But the diazepam i got yesterday was a bit weak as it was the generic version, don't know if you guys/girls feel that generic versions are weaker then the original counter parts?

I have found this to be true with the alzam too. If i get adco or aspen alzam 1mg i can really feel it and the sedative parts but if i get the generic (rugby balls) we call them as they look like them and with them i normally need 2 to feel the same as just one of the originals. Just weird


----------



## ControlDaddy

@Coffeeshroom - Rugby balls, as in the ball you play rugby with on the field, or as in the tender balls one gets from playing rugby, the most contusion producing sport I have ever tried playing? I played one game and had a shiner, two swollen lips, the beginnings of cauliflower ear, and felt noxious from getting a knee to the groin near the end, probably from a teammate but I couldn't see a damn thing with my head getting squashed in the sweaty "scrum" thing.

I made it all day without drinking!
I made it all day with only one small bump of CM!
Now I am ready to turn in, happy to finally get Tina to leave.
I even got some laundry folded.

I want to sleep until Friday if possible:
400mg of Seroquel
3 fingers of Dutchcraft vodka w/diet MtnDew on top
A petite sirloin that is quite big (12 oz.)
A large helping of steamed Brussel sprouts
Sauteed mushrooms
A highball glass full of chocolate milk
2 big pulls of some nice hard white vaporized


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ControlDaddy said:


> @Coffeeshroom - Rugby balls, as in the ball you play rugby with on the field, or as in the tender balls one gets from playing rugby, the most contusion producing sport I have ever tried playing? I played one game and had a shiner, two swollen lips, the beginnings of cauliflower ear, and felt noxious from getting a knee to the groin near the end, probably from a teammate but I couldn't see a damn thing with my head getting squashed in the sweaty "scrum" thing.


The rugby balls i was referring to is alzam. The one chemist i go to, if you want the generic alzam you ask for rugbyballs, cause they shape like it.

But as for rugby itself, well Im a South African and Afrikaans, so yeah growing up that was a given. Played it from primary to High school. Always played at the back, either Fullback or right or left wing. Luckily with those position you don't need to worry about cauliflower ears. But yeah its a brutal game and i mean brutal. not for pussies


----------



## Jabberwocky

Friday I was denied further fefils for tapentadol (too low of a dose per need anyway). The pain is becoming unbearable and it is day 6 of flair up getting worse every minute. I live in EU (ex Yugoslavia republic) and will not get any assistance from ER. I will be regarded as a junky and offered maybe buprenorphine or methadone, but only if I give urine. I will give it directly in their mouth but that would not get me anywhere. I stopped 3 years of buprenorphine without help, that I was using for my chronic pain issues and now this is my thanks. I even returned ~20 boxes of unused Subutex, 8mg pills.

Now I am again at the end of the rope. I am prescribed Xanax SR 4mg daily, Dormicum 15mg daily and Lyrica that I have used up due to uncontrollable pain.

Today, my evening fix so far is:

- 3200mg ibuprofen
- 6 pills of 10mg codeine+325mg paracetamol+25mg of caffeine
- 4 pills of 500mg of paracetamol
- 60mg of alpralozam
- 120mg of diazepam
- 4mg of clonazepam
- 120mg of midazolam

And I am still sharp due to pain that is uncontrollable. I don't know what to do but that it is my "evening fix". Fuck this kind of fix!

My usual daily dose of diazepam is 20-30mg daily. Now I am considering quetiapine but am resisting as I don't think it will knock me out of this torture.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Psycho_Logic said:


> Friday I was denied further fefils for tapentadol (too low of a dose per need anyway). The pain is becoming unbearable and it is day 6 of flair up getting worse every minute. I live in EU (ex Yugoslavia republic) and will not get any assistance from ER. I will be regarded as a junky and offered maybe buprenorphine or methadone, but only if I give urine. I will give it directly in their mouth but that would not get me anywhere. I stopped 3 years of buprenorphine without help, that I was using for my chronic pain issues and now this is my thanks. I even returned ~20 boxes of unused Subutex, 8mg pills.
> 
> Now I am again at the end of the rope. I am prescribed Xanax SR 4mg daily, Dormicum 15mg daily and Lyrica that I have used up due to uncontrollable pain.
> 
> Today, my evening fix so far is:
> 
> - 3200mg ibuprofen
> - 6 pills of 10mg codeine+325mg paracetamol+25mg of caffeine
> - 4 pills of 500mg of paracetamol
> - 60mg of alpralozam
> - 120mg of diazepam
> - 4mg of clonazepam
> - 120mg of midazolam
> 
> And I am still sharp due to pain that is uncontrollable. I don't know what to do but that it is my "evening fix". Fuck this kind of fix!
> 
> My usual daily dose of diazepam is 20-30mg daily. Now I am considering quetiapine but am resisting as I don't think it will knock me out of this torture.


MOrning bud

Just looking at what you took i hope that is not a everyday thing, as some of those doses are ridiculously high and dangerous
Your asap dosage was 50mg under the danger zone for a day and it can cause severe liver issues which i don't think you wanna add to the probem.
And the 60mg alprozalam, is that a typo cause that will knock an elephant out with the rest of things you took. As for quetapine it might help sleep and not even needing high doses.

I hope you come right with some proper pain meds and not needing all those benzos to sleep, even for me thats is crazy dosages, so take care on that part.

sidenote:   on the urine test method

All the best
Coffeeshroom


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's not a typo. I didn't fall asleep. I am in pain and not even sedated. Unfortunately.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

My usual nighttime combo lately...12 ounces of malt liquor, 2.5 mgs of melatonin and 10 mgs zolpidem


----------



## ControlDaddy

Burnt Offerings said:


> My usual nighttime combo lately...12 ounces of malt liquor, 2.5 mgs of melatonin and 10 mgs zolpidem


Jeez, that would be great for me until I thought I fell asleep. I took 5mg of Ambien two times, each time I cooked, ate, drove to the store, called some friends and had cogent conversations, and still don't recall a sliver of all of that. Adding a drink like that, I would probably sleepwalk my way to 2 40's on top of the 12 ouncer. The melatonin probably would help the Ambien make me think it is all a dream, hopefully I will crash out before I try making meatballs and spaghetti.

I think I am going to crash out for the night so we will see, but I think this is tonights menu:
12 oz chocolate milk
8 oz pulpy OJ
A tuna maki with yummy sauce
Four spoonfuls of Red Bliss tato salad
Two fingers of Flor de Cana 7 year, neat
A camel buttless cigarette
.1 of shards, vaporized
200 mg Seroquel
standard stimuser supplements (upping the melatonin from 9mg to 12mg)


----------



## ControlDaddy

ControlDaddy said:


> Jeez, that would be great for me until I thought I fell asleep. I took 5mg of Ambien two times, each time I cooked, ate, drove to the store, called some friends and had cogent conversations, and still don't recall a sliver of all of that. Adding a drink like that, I would probably sleepwalk my way to 2 40's on top of the 12 ouncer. The melatonin probably would help the Ambien make me think it is all a dream, hopefully I will crash out before I try making meatballs and spaghetti.
> 
> I think I am going to crash out for the night so we will see, but I think this is tonights menu:
> 12 oz chocolate milk
> 8 oz pulpy OJ
> A tuna maki with yummy sauce
> Four spoonfuls of Red Bliss tato salad
> Two fingers of Flor de Cana 7 year, neat
> A camel buttless cigarette
> .1 of shards, vaporized
> 200 mg Seroquel
> standard stimuser supplements (upping the melatonin from 9mg to 12mg)


I forgot about Seroquel munchies. Lol. Add to that a half pound of potato salad, a jumbo Reese’s PBC, ten pieces of chicharrones, and a dose of miralax. And a piece of cherry shortcake with whipped cream. Imma gonna get so fat!


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I've never experienced some of the side effects that other sleep medicine patients have gotten from zolpidem. Never blacked-out or did dumb stuff, etc. I do like to eat in bed like a total slob, though, I will admit 

But yeah, lately I've been washing one of those babies down with a "grenade" of Mickey's.  I've been in a lot of pain lately, physical, mental, emotional you name it pretty much, and closing the day out with a cold beer and watching the lines soften and fade in the outside world as the zolpidem hits the bloodstream has sadly become the highlight of my day lately. I don't think that I'm going to refill my script when I run out, though, or at least I'm going to try not to, as I've been taking it more regularly than I usually do


----------



## ControlDaddy

Burnt Offerings said:


> I've never experienced some of the side effects that other sleep medicine patients have gotten from zolpidem. Never blacked-out or did dumb stuff, etc. I do like to eat in bed like a total slob, though, I will admit
> 
> But yeah, lately I've been washing one of those babies down with a "grenade" of Mickey's.  I've been in a lot of pain lately, physical, mental, emotional you name it pretty much, and closing the day out with a cold beer and watching the lines soften and fade in the outside world as the zolpidem hits the bloodstream has sadly become the highlight of my day lately. I don't think that I'm going to refill my script when I run out, though, or at least I'm going to try not to, as I've been taking it more regularly than I usually do


The one and only time I got the “spins” was drinking Mickeys hand grenades, but I think it was God saving my ass.  It kept me from following my bff and his boiz as they went out sniffing for trouble, which they found mixing it up with a Portland gang that was having a house party. Lol, this was long before it became Portlandia. 

That’s a bummer mate, all those feels. My inbox is open if you ever want to get shit off your chest.


----------



## Bomb319

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> Nightly? 1 capful of pain relief ZzzQuil with 10% alcohol, 10mg melatonin gummies, 5mg percocet, and a shitload of weed. I drink heavily about 1 night a week as well and about once a month I like to treat myself to a dose of 200mg oxy or 300mg of morphine along with some nitrous oxide for an extra kick. I also smoke weed pretty much 24/7, which helps, but without opiates i don't think I'd be able to sleep. Insomnia is gonna be a bitch when I have to quit.



Holy shit. If you don't mind me asking, how in Satan's glorious name are you able to procure so many opiates? I'd think you're either broke, always having surgery, or have a corrupt/uncaring doctor...


----------



## Freudzilla

5 grams phenibut 
1500mg Gabapentin 
6mg lorazepam
10mg zolpidem
50mg oxycodone
D8-thc distillate
100mg hydroxyzine 
50mg diphenhydramine 
600mg naproxen
Tonight should be a good night  it’s definitely a treat to get some oxycodone to go with the rest of my nightly cocktail as pain has been severely limiting my sleep.


----------



## ControlDaddy

Freudzilla said:


> 5 grams phenibut
> 1500mg Gabapentin
> 6mg lorazepam
> 10mg zolpidem
> 50mg oxycodone
> D8-thc distillate
> 100mg hydroxyzine
> 50mg diphenhydramine
> 600mg naproxen
> Tonight should be a good night  it’s definitely a treat to get some oxycodone to go with the rest of my nightly cocktail as pain has been severely limiting my sleep.


Jeez. That ought to knock pain to the moon. Good luck and good night!


----------



## Freudzilla

ControlDaddy said:


> Jeez. That ought to knock pain to the moon. Good luck and good night!


I must admit I have a bit of tolerance to a lot of this stack.. but yeah hopefully this knocks the pain right out.. lol


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Bomb319 said:


> Holy shit. If you don't mind me asking, how in Satan's glorious name are you able to procure so many opiates? I'd think you're either broke, always having surgery, or have a corrupt/uncaring doctor...


I suppose I just know the right people. Where i live, someone is bound to have the meds you're looking for and if they don't, they'll know someone who does. Thankfully, I have enough willpower to ration my painkillers and i have a separate stash reserved for higher doses that i only dip into like once a month. Also, when i buy, I buy in bulk as it keeps me from having to bother people as often. It leaves me pretty broke, but i'm still able to pay my bills and whatnot (hence my screen name). I'm also a bartender, which is pretty good in terms of making quick cash. This is a whole routine that I abide to religiously and it has served me well for over a decade so far. I've only had withdrawals once in my entire history of opiate/opioid addiction, but that was before I learned the importance of self-control and rationing. I guess you could say withdrawals scared me into avoiding it happening again at all costs, even that means barely scraping by with minimal doses and rewarding myself less frequently.


----------



## deficiT

30mg amphetamine
smoked a few bowls of cbd and regular flower
triton energy drink

Not really normal nighttime stuff, but figured it wouldn't hurt to stay up one night and hang out with my roommate. Hopefully won't feel too rough tomorrow.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

deficiT said:


> 30mg amphetamine
> smoked a few bowls of cbd and regular flower
> triton energy drink
> 
> Not really normal nighttime stuff, but figured it wouldn't hurt to stay up one night and hang out with my roommate. Hopefully won't feel too rough tomorrow.


I was about to say those aren't exactly good sleep aids. Haha.


----------



## Freudzilla

Rather large Dose of cbd for me anyway  (approx 150mg)
D8distillate 
6mg lorazepam 
20mg zolpidem
2100mg Gabapentin 
100mg hydroxyzine
 80 oxycodone 
2mg Xanax 
3.5grams phenibut.


----------



## ControlDaddy

Freudzilla said:


> Rather large Dose of cbd for me anyway  (approx 150mg)
> D8distillate
> 6mg lorazepam
> 20mg zolpidem
> 2100mg Gabapentin
> 100mg hydroxyzine
> 80 oxycodone
> 2mg Xanax
> 3.5grams phenibut.


Good lord man, another night of extreme drug abuse. I am not preaching or speaking with contempt, I am in awe that you can still walk and speak.

A mind-bending orgasm
Magnesium and other tweaker supplements
400 mg Seroquel
2 fingers of Flor de Cana
600mg ibuprofen
Half an Italian Sub
A BIG Reese's PBC
12 oz chocolate milk
12 oz Zero Sugar Cherry 7UP


----------



## Coffeeshroom

A fuckload of gabapentin. NEver again or at least not that way. think it knocked me out 10hrs straight. completely out.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## ControlDaddy

A ludicrous amount of methamphetamine, vaporized.
12 Oz chocolate milk
1 BIG Reese’s PBC
6oz fresh squeezed Clementine juice on rocks
2 eggs over medium.
1 large NY Strip Steak 14oz
^^^smothered in cottage cheese and pineapple


Spoiler: It may look like puke in a plate but...


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ControlDaddy said:


> A ludicrous amount of methamphetamine, vaporized.
> 12 Oz chocolate milk
> 1 BIG Reese’s PBC
> 6oz fresh squeezed Clementine juice on rocks
> 2 eggs over medium.
> 1 large NY Strip Steak 14oz
> ^^^smothered in cottage cheese and pineapple
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It may look like puke in a plate but...


Thought I was the only one who likes fresh-squeezed clementine juice. Tastes better than OJ, in my opinion. Chocolate milk has also been known to have a mild and calming antidepressant effect. Also, what's with the Reese's PBC's? Are they a preferred candy among addicts? You're not the only one who mentioned those on here. My fiance (who's an alcoholic pothead) loves Reese's as well. I actually bought a pack today because a dollar store cashier said the stores are having a contest of who can sell the most Reese's PBC's.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Shadow Cat said:


>


I  it. So relaxing....


----------



## ControlDaddy

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> Thought I was the only one who likes fresh-squeezed clementine juice. Tastes better than OJ, in my opinion. Chocolate milk has also been known to have a mild and calming antidepressant effect. Also, what's with the Reese's PBC's? Are they a preferred candy among addicts? You're not the only one who mentioned those on here. My fiance (who's an alcoholic pothead) loves Reese's as well. I actually bought a pack today because a dollar store cashier said the stores are having a contest of who can sell the most Reese's PBC's.


The mandarin orange/tangerine/clementine juice is flippin' fantastic, aint it? I let the little suckers dry out, when the peel is very thin, too hard to peel to eat, I cut them in half with a sharp Shun knife and squeeze. 9 clementines is 5 ounces of juice. not too shabby!

I know many a junkie, crackhead, and tweaker, that have subsisted for months on nothing but chocolate milk.

Chocolate in general is the reason for the confection, PBCs just happened to be a bargain on sale, so I stocked up.


----------



## ControlDaddy

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I  it. So relaxing....


I like Ken Burns documentaries, Alan Watts lectures on Youtube, Ocean, Fire or Keystroke AMSR, and old baseball games (at very low volume) to be my best soporific backgrounds sounds.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ControlDaddy said:


> The mandarin orange/tangerine/clementine juice is flippin' fantastic, aint it? I let the little suckers dry out, when the peel is very thin, too hard to peel to eat, I cut them in half with a sharp Shun knife and squeeze. 9 clementines is 5 ounces of juice. not too shabby!
> 
> I know many a junkie, crackhead, and tweaker, that have subsisted for months on nothing but chocolate milk.
> 
> Chocolate in general is the reason for the confection, PBCs just happened to be a bargain on sale, so I stocked up.


I can vouch for the cravings for sweets as an opiate addict (namely chocolate) ; especially if I'm currently high or on the brink of withdrawals. I guess its my body's way of signaling me to refuel my dopamine receptors by any means possible--even if its just a sugar high. Haha. I've also known many meth addicts who more-or-less survive on soda (especially Coca-Cola and Mtn.Dew for some reason) and various convenience store sweets.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ControlDaddy said:


> I like Ken Burns documentaries, Alan Watts lectures on Youtube, Ocean, Fire or Keystroke AMSR, and old baseball games (at very low volume) to be my best soporific backgrounds sounds.


I fucking  ASMR, especially if its Bob Ross, the undisputed king of unintentional ASMR. Haha. Funny you mentioned Allan Watts ; my friend and best dealer recommended that I listen to him and said he's a very insightful philosopher.


----------



## devilsgospel

ControlDaddy said:


> A ludicrous amount of methamphetamine, vaporized.
> 12 Oz chocolate milk
> 1 BIG Reese’s PBC
> 6oz fresh squeezed Clementine juice on rocks
> 2 eggs over medium.
> 1 large NY Strip Steak 14oz
> ^^^smothered in cottage cheese and pineapple
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It may look like puke in a plate but...



I'm genuinely confused by this post


----------



## ControlDaddy

devilsgospel said:


> I'm genuinely confused by this post


In all sincerity, I can't imagine why you would be. It is just a list of things I was imbibing before resting.


----------



## devilsgospel

ControlDaddy said:


> In all sincerity, I can't imagine why you would be. It is just a list of things I was imbibing before resting.



You consumed a ton of meth and then ate more food than I would in a week long low-grade stim binge, I am baffled and impressed by you sir


----------



## ControlDaddy

devilsgospel said:


> You consumed a ton of meth and then ate more food than I would in a week long low-grade stim binge, I am baffled and impressed by you sir


Aw shucks, it was nothing if not just a stupid trick I learned in Nam (Joke.)  I live and breath HR, man. Usually that is about doing something brave or difficult, just as is most of living a good life, so it's not all complicated.


----------



## devilsgospel

ControlDaddy said:


> Aw shucks, it was nothing if not just a stupid trick I learned in Nam (Joke.)  I live and breath HR, man. Usually that is about doing something brave or difficult, just as is most of living a good life, so it's not all complicated.



I like that outlook


----------



## ControlDaddy

devilsgospel said:


> I like that outlook


My morning fix is bound to confuse you too. Another hearty meal, with some crack, before I crack my pillow with my head. Always has made me sleepy, when I do less than a a gram and a half or so.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ControlDaddy said:


> My morning fix is bound to confuse you too. Another hearty meal, with some crack, before I crack my pillow with my head. Always has made me sleepy, when I do less than a a gram and a half or so.


Wait...full-stop....crack makes you sleepy?!  And how on earth are you able to eat so much on meth? Doesn't it kill your appetite? I remember food being the furthest thing from my mind after doing concerta, adderall, coke, crack, or meth (not really a fan of uppers aside from caffeine and nicotine though), but I guess its not entirely unheard of. You still have to eat to survive.


----------



## ControlDaddy

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> Wait...full-stop....crack makes you sleepy?!  And how on earth are you able to eat so much on meth? Doesn't it kill your appetite? I remember food being the furthest thing from my mind after doing concerta, adderall, coke, crack, or meth (not really a fan of uppers aside from caffeine and nicotine though), but I guess its not entirely unheard of. You still have to eat to survive.


Yeah, you have to force yourself to eat, and sleep, when doing stimulants. YOU HAVE TO, or you have no business abusing them long term.

I think of atoms like a bicycle wheel turning. When you fist get it going, you can see the spokes turning the direction you are going. But crank up the overdrive, and the spokes will look like that have stopped moving. Pedal like your life depends on it, and they will look like they are going backwards. That’s how I do my stims, one step away from heart failure, all week long. I’m not sure it’s good for you, I’m told it’s not, but my physicals always come back pretty good, for heart and liver function.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ControlDaddy said:


> Yeah, you have to force yourself to eat, and sleep, when doing stimulants. YOU HAVE TO, or you have no business abusing them long term.
> 
> I think of atoms like a bicycle wheel turning. When you fist get it going, you can see the spokes turning the direction you are going. But crank up the overdrive, and the spokes will look like that have stopped moving. Pedal like your life depends on it, and they will look like they are going backwards. That’s how I do my stims, one step away from heart failure, all week long. I’m not sure it’s good for you, I’m told it’s not, but my physicals always come back pretty good, for heart and liver function.


I guess it doesn't hurt to live by the phrase "eat to live, don't live to eat". After all, food addiction is a thing, and at least that's one less thing you gotta worry about being addicted to. If what you're doing feels right and even doctors say your doing okay, then I suppose nobody can tell you otherwise. Its your body and your choice to do what you will with it, i always say, even if treating it like a temple isn't part of the routine. You do you. Its your right.


----------



## ControlDaddy

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I guess it doesn't hurt to live by the phrase "eat to live, don't live to eat". After all, food addiction is a thing, and at least that's one less thing you gotta worry about being addicted to. If what you're doing feels right and even doctors say your doing okay, then I suppose nobody can tell you otherwise. Its your body and your choice to do what you will with it, i always say, even if treating it like a temple isn't part of the routine. You do you. Its your right.


Except, I was on a bad comedown when I wrote that, and I am not sure it makes sense, or if it does, I am pretty sure it is depressing, or reckless for no reason. That is not how I like to be.

What I was trying to get across, is my stimulant use is manifold abuse, extreme, and dangerous. I do reach points where I am in hyperthermia quite often, which is a good indicator I am currently in neurotoxic dyshomeostasis, i.e. dealing myself brain and/or heart damage. Not what anyone should be shooting for. So, given that I am what I yam, I really have to do everything else I can to fight the damage meth can to to a body and mind.

So eating, sleeping, keeping cool, thinking positive, exercising (i mean, that one, I really should do but don't), bathing, hydrating, never indulging fear or doubt, while still checking myself for illusions of control in all these things I just mentioned, are of paramount importance to me. When you are talking about probable permanent brain and heart damage, a lack of appetite, a clenched jaw, a tore up dry mouth, a lack of interest, negative feelings about myself, all those things pale before the grisly reality of rapidly aging myself right now, as well as chopping off years far ahead, for good. So I eat, try to feel positive about it, and enjoy the flavors, aromas, full feeling, and knowledge that I am reducing harms by doing so.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ControlDaddy said:


> Except, I was on a bad comedown when I wrote that, and I am not sure it makes sense, or if it does, I am pretty sure it is depressing, or reckless for no reason. That is not how I like to be.
> 
> What I was trying to get across, is my stimulant use is manifold abuse, extreme, and dangerous. I do reach points where I am in hyperthermia quite often, which is a good indicator I am currently in neurotoxic dyshomeostasis, i.e. dealing myself brain and/or heart damage. Not what anyone should be shooting for. So, given that I am what I yam, I really have to do everything else I can to fight the damage meth can to to a body and mind.
> 
> So eating, sleeping, keeping cool, thinking positive, exercising (i mean, that one, I really should do but don't), bathing, hydrating, never indulging fear or doubt, while still checking myself for illusions of control in all these things I just mentioned, are of paramount importance to me. When you are talking about probable permanent brain and heart damage, a lack of appetite, a clenched jaw, a tore up dry mouth, a lack of interest, negative feelings about myself, all those things pale before the grisly reality of rapidly aging myself right now, as well as chopping off years far ahead, for good. So I eat, try to feel positive about it, and enjoy the flavors, aromas, full feeling, and knowledge that I am reducing harms by doing so.


I guess all I can say to that is do what you can to stay safe, as hard as that may be when your playing with fire. People can't fathom my routine sometimes either, but what works for one person might not work for another. Sometimes it takes years of trial and error before you find a routine that feels comfortable enough that you can function normally, or at least pass as normal.


----------



## Bella Figura

50mg Quetiapine



Interesting dreams. I wonder if that's repeatable..


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Bella Figura said:


> 50mg Quetiapine
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting dreams. I wonder if that's repeatable..


I took seroquel once while I was in detention in highschool. It wasn't a fun experience. I thought I was on the verge of passing out so I told the detention staff I felt sick. They believed me and my mom picked me up. She believed me too. Even to the point of letting me drive back home from her job since she was still on the clock. Luckily her job was a straight shot from our apartment (took literally half a minute to drive back home) or else I probably would've fell asleep while driving. My only chore was to pick her back up. I woke up to the sound of pounding on the door and it was my mom and the landlord. I apologized for oversleeping and that was that. It wore off quickly once I woke up. I could see someone using that as a rohypnol substitute, which is a scary thought.


----------



## Bella Figura

Damn, you probably were on the verge of passing out! I only took it with the intention of getting some sleep and hopefully sleeping through the night without waking up and it worked pretty well. 

Must've gotten 8/9 hours out of it. Which beats the 3 hours of sober sleep I've been getting. As well as some vivid ass dreams, not necessarily nightmares or joyous in nature but just felt so real.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Bella Figura said:


> Damn, you probably were on the verge of passing out! I only took it with the intention of getting some sleep and hopefully sleeping through the night without waking up and it worked pretty well.
> 
> Must've gotten 8/9 hours out of it. Which beats the 3 hours of sober sleep I've been getting. As well as some vivid ass dreams, not necessarily nightmares or joyous in nature but just felt so real.


If i remember correctly, I didn't take more than 1 pill. That stuff is crazy strong. I assume its pretty similar to quaaludes (which ended production years before i was born).


----------



## Bella Figura

It actually works as a sedative at the H1 receptor moreso than an antipsychotic in the lower doses, so 25-50mg is all you really need for sleep.

I've never tried ludes unfortunately but I think they're your more standard GABA sedation we all know and love.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Bella Figura said:


> It actually works as a sedative at the H1 receptor moreso than an antipsychotic in the lower doses, so 25-50mg is all you really need for sleep.
> 
> I've never tried ludes unfortunately but I think they're your more standard GABA sedation we all know and love.


A lot of folks think xanax or valium would be the most similar to ludes. All I know is I would've tried it if I was around when they were still around. For better or worse, I like to try most drugs at least once.


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre and lemonade


----------



## ghostfreak

Nic salt vape just.


----------



## Bella Figura

50mg of quetiapine, didn't hit me anywhere near as hard as yesterday but did provide vivid dreams again. Guess I'll have to avoid consecutive daily dosing.

I do feel like I'm waking up a hell of a lot calmer than usual. Maybe it's just from less restless sleep. Maybe I just need to be sedated.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Bella Figura said:


> 50mg of quetiapine, didn't hit me anywhere near as hard as yesterday but did provide vivid dreams again. Guess I'll have to avoid consecutive daily dosing.
> 
> I do feel like I'm waking up a hell of a lot calmer than usual. Maybe it's just from less restless sleep. Maybe I just need to be sedated.


As an insomniac, I can relate. Whatever helps put my flat ass into quality sleep is a nice bonus in my book. Haha.


----------



## Bella Figura

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> As an insomniac, I can relate. Whatever helps put my flat ass into quality sleep is a nice bonus in my book. Haha.


I'm really loving the bizarre dreams it's giving me. Last night I was attending a life masterclass curated by Henry Rollins. It was all very sentimental and touching :D


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Bella Figura said:


> I'm really loving the bizarre dreams it's giving me. Last night I was attending a life masterclass curated by Henry Rollins. It was all very sentimental and touching :D


Gotta love that guy. Haha. One of my closest friends is a huge fan of his.


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre for the night. Also drinking rooibos tea.


----------



## sub21lime

Earlier in the evening~20mg noopept with 400mg alcar(acetyl l carintine), 50mg cdp choline, 2grams vit-c and 200mg caffeine

Within the last 3-4 hours~
 On my 3rd 24oz malt liquor(9% alc)
40mg methadone
Bowl of good weed and cigs
Monster vanilla Java 300mg caffeine


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

sub21lime said:


> Earlier in the evening~20mg noopept with 400mg alcar(acetyl l carintine), 50mg cdp choline, 2grams vit-c and 200mg caffeine
> 
> Within the last 3-4 hours~
> On my 3rd 24oz malt liquor(9% alc)
> 40mg methadone
> Bowl of good weed and cigs
> Monster vanilla Java 300mg caffeine


I love cigs, weed, and methadone. Booze is pretty good as long as it doesn't lead to hair-of-the-dog type of problems (been there once. Never again). And by the way, that's a lot of caffeine. Haha.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

btechlc said:


> 600ug of clonazolam.
> 3 beers and one gin and tonic.
> Bowl of just kief.
> 50mg Hydroxine.
> Magnesium supplement.
> 5mg melatonin.


Weed and melatonin are a nightly routine for me. So are opiates and ZzzQuil (the kind with acetaminophen and 10% alcohol). Haha.


----------



## schizopath

15mg oxazepam 
20mg temazepam 
Cigs
Rooibos tea 

Walked my bitch ass to a luxury rehab


----------



## ghostfreak

1mg Alp

That’s it until I get eszopiclone 2mg on Monday hopefully and then time to experiment.


----------



## sub21lime

Lots and lots of alcohol..oh and a lil weed


----------



## sub21lime

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I love cigs, weed, and methadone. Booze is pretty good as long as it doesn't lead to hair-of-the-dog type of problems (been there once. Never again). And by the way, that's a lot of caffeine. Haha.


Lol right


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

sub21lime said:


> Lots and lots of alcohol..oh and a lil weed


A classic combo. Haha.


----------



## schizopath

Some klonopin to chill out


----------



## Dead But Smiling

schizopath said:


> Some klonopin to chill out


Hey same. Just a weak 1.5 mg but I took 3 mg etiz. And 2400mg Gabapentin


----------



## deficiT

Smoking some delta8 thc
Did the last of my 4c-mar

Still playing basslines


----------



## Bare_head

Weed.... i really cnt sleep though


----------



## Freudzilla

Coffeeshroom said:


> A fuckload of gabapentin. NEver again or at least not that way. think it knocked me out 10hrs straight. completely out.


Yeah I’m on the same about 3 grams right now I totally forgot I took a dose after I had taken a few lorazepam.. so I guess tonight’s nightcap is -
3 grams gabapentin
4mg lorazepam
25mg ambien.. 
feeling pretty good but not in the least drowsy oddly enough.. but I’m pretty sure I’m done for the evening I’m going to let the medicine run it’s course for the night..


----------



## deficiT

5mg olanzapine and a beer. Weekends over, got work tomorrow am. Hope everyone's having a good night


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

sub21lime said:


> Lol right





Freudzilla said:


> Yeah I’m on the same about 3 grams right now I totally forgot I took a dose after I had taken a few lorazepam.. so I guess tonight’s nightcap is -
> 3 grams gabapentin
> 4mg lorazepam
> 25mg ambien..
> feeling pretty good but not in the least drowsy oddly enough.. but I’m pretty sure I’m done for the evening I’m going to let the medicine run it’s course for the night..


I took ambien once. It supposedly made me do some weird shit in my sleep. I guess Roseanne Barr and Towelie weren't bullshitting. Haha.


----------



## Freudzilla

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I took ambien once. It suppose make me do some weird shit in my sleep. I guess Roseanne Barr and Towelie weren't bullshitting. Haha.


Yeah it definitely makes you lose a lot of inhibitions and if I stay up too long it’s blackout city.. I don’t remember making this post at all.. lmao but that combination was nice may try it again tonight.. I slept like a rock once I fell asleep.. 25mg of ambien is kind of a heavy dose for me but it was enjoyable.


----------



## meprobamatedowned

deficiT said:


> Smoking some delta8 thc
> Did the last of my 4c-mar
> 
> Still playing basslines


dn speed paste, 3-mmc, alcohol +, prazepam, delta8 thc

Still playing basslines


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Freudzilla said:


> Yeah it definitely makes you lose a lot of inhibitions and if I stay up too long it’s blackout city.. I don’t remember making this post at all.. lmao but that combination was nice may try it again tonight.. I slept like a rock once I fell asleep.. 25mg of ambien is kind of a heavy dose for me but it was enjoyable.


I had to go back and edit my typos, but yeah, never again in my case. Haha.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coupla hits of gelato
cig
.
.
.
.
.
.


good night, you valuable sonsosabiches.


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg pharma alprazolam
Green tea
Cigs


----------



## axe battler

Freudzilla said:


> Yeah I’m on the same about 3 grams right now I totally forgot I took a dose after I had taken a few lorazepam.. so I guess tonight’s nightcap is -
> 3 grams gabapentin
> 4mg lorazepam
> 25mg ambien..
> feeling pretty good but not in the least drowsy oddly enough.. but I’m pretty sure I’m done for the evening I’m going to let the medicine run it’s course for the night..


DO NOT get into a motor vehicle. Chill aa you said for the night and enjoy x


----------



## LivingOnValium

2mg alprazolam to reduce the cravings to take more bupe. When i go tp bed i teake 6mg melatonin and 15mg mirtazapine for sleep.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

150mg pregab
a coupla pulls onda ol weed wax

woke up with TV watching me
like WTF?


----------



## deficiT

4mg buprenorphine
Couple hits of delta8thc

Gotta go grocery shopping soon, don't wanna (would rather be lazy)


----------



## Bare_head

Weed, dihydrocodeine followed by more weed :/


----------



## Freudzilla

axe battler said:


> DO NOT get into a motor vehicle. Chill aa you said for the night and enjoy x


Not a problem at the moment lol I’m in a full cast on one leg post surgery.. I couldn’t drive if I wanted too


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Last nights sleep was "kak" to say the very least especially with the amount of stuff i had in my system.

By bed time I'd gone to bed i had like already the following throughout the day most of it 5 hrs leading up to sleep.
3200mg gabapentin (from afternoon)
35mg Diazepam (from afternoon)
2.5mg alzam (throught the day)
6mg bromazepam (morning)

Then when i got in bed i had 
Few bong hits of NL and a cup of cbd dream tea 2mg per bag, had 2 bags just in case.
40mg Temazepam ( still rank these very low )
1mg alzam (just in case)

Slept like a baby for about 5 hrs and been up ever since, tossing and turning and seeing it was so early i had some more weed and another 1mg alzam with 6mg bromazepam, Just feeling so frustrated. With all those meds in my systems i should have had at least a longer sleep. Some nights i don't even dose a quarter of that and sleep a lot better unless  the is "stage two" in my wd and such.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

LivingOnValium said:


> 2mg alprazolam to reduce the cravings to take more bupe. When i go tp bed i teake 6mg melatonin and 15mg mirtazapine for sleep.


I take 10mg of melatonin every night on top of weed, ZzzQuil, and painkillers. It helps.


----------



## LivingOnValium

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I take 10mg of melatonin every night on top of weed, ZzzQuil, and painkillers. It helps.


Melatonin def helps. It's not a wonder drug though. I think people expect too much of it. It however makes small difference


----------



## ghostfreak

Had to take 4mg eszopiclone as the Tramadol from earlier on during the day was a bit too stimulating still.


----------



## meprobamatedowned

2mg of my newcoming diclazepam  feels great to have been benzo free for a while 
a few shots of gin 
a few puffs of a joint 
probably more 2-FMA as i'm disinhibited and i might just study all night


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

LivingOnValium said:


> Melatonin def helps. It's not a wonder drug though. I think people expect too much of it. It however makes small difference


You're exactly right.


----------



## Bare_head

More dihydrocodiene. Would think im starting to get a habit. Just ran out of smoke too awful feeling..


----------



## deficiT

2 tspn green hulu kratom
L-tryptophan
30mg cbd 

Gotta get to sleep and go in to work tomorrow, should hopefully be an easy day. Been a good night


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Absinthe...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well tonight i just know im not gonna sleep so had;

1mg alzam
18mg bromazepam
40mg temazepam
few bong hits

good night till tomorrow morning 2am as usual


----------



## deficiT

2 tspn red maeng da kratom
delta8thc drags
30mg cbd
l-tryptophan

Tryin to ease my brain into dreamland, we'll see if it works. when i got home from work i basically fell asleep for an hour in my computer chair.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Absinthe...


I love it! I buy a brand called Grande Absente in a 2-shot bottle when I want absinthe, as it contains real wormwood as opposed to some other brands. I use to buy a brand of absinthe called Le Tourment Vert til it was discontinued.


----------



## deficiT

still buzzing on lorazepam and gabapentin a little bit
l-tryptophan
delta8thc 2 drags
15mg cbd

easing back... sleepydreamy


----------



## deficiT

delta8thc
2spn of kratom

feeling extremely fuzzy and buzzy, enjoying it, but I'm getting a little sloppy from the gaba, kratom, and delta8


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

deficiT said:


> delta8thc
> 2spn of kratom
> 
> feeling extremely fuzzy and buzzy, enjoying it, but I'm getting a little sloppy from the gaba, kratom, and delta8


I keep hearing about gaba in my town. I guess its becoming more popular. I don't really know what it does though.


----------



## schizopath

Shot 1.6mg bupre and did a workout. Now enjoying white tea (strawberry vanilla). Im in heaven


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I just had

a few bong hits
30mg flurazepam
1mg Alzam
20mg valium

I want to sleep now. Im tired and it was a long day.


----------



## meprobamatedowned

2mg delorazepam
a nice spliff


----------



## deficiT

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I keep hearing about gaba in my town. I guess its becoming more popular. I don't really know what it does though.


Closest comparison would be benzodiazepines, they are a little different but as far as effects for they are almost similar. Gabapentin helps with pain and energy levels too though.


----------



## schizopath

Gabapentin on its own aint that good but combined with other drugs its godlike.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> I just had
> 
> a few bong hits
> 30mg flurazepam
> 1mg Alzam
> 20mg valium
> 
> I want to sleep now. Im tired and it was a long day.


Well still awake, so had more weed and added 300mg pregabalin and another 1mg alzam. so hopefully im out cold in the next 30 minutes odd


----------



## Bella Figura

1mg alpraz
25mg quetiapine
knock me out plz.


----------



## deficiT

30mg cbd
500mg l-tryptophan
delta8thc

mr sandman, bring me a dream
doo doo doo dodaoddooo


----------



## Bare_head

do you find any difference between delta8 compared to the more well known delta9 ? if so what differences do you find with it ?


----------



## deficiT

I don't really find too many differences to it. Basically feels the same, i possibly like it better. idk it seems less stoning but gives a nice head buzz in a way. hard to explain.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bout to rip a few rosin hits and check out that show cinema toast
looks interesting had me laughing before i fell asleep 

OT:
rips + stream = ripstreaming... the new-age sleep-aid


----------



## Bare_head

, never tried the rosin technique, would like to give it a go though, sick of smoking. horrible habit, but i do love weed which is the problem why i smoke. did get into dabbing a few years back and found it much less harsh than smoking. would love to save my lungs before/ if it isnt too late.

whats cinema toast? might have to check it out


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

deficiT said:


> Closest comparison would be benzodiazepines, they are a little different but as far as effects for they are almost similar. Gabapentin helps with pain and energy levels too though.


I have a friend that is prescribed those. She has ankylosing spondylitis among other health issues (I'm sure i butchered the spelling).


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

6am-64-14m said:


> bout to rip a few rosin hits and check out that show cinema toast
> looks interesting had me laughing before i fell asleep
> 
> OT:
> rips + stream = ripstreaming... the new-age sleep-aid


"Ripstreaming" XD


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bare_head said:


> whats cinema toast


It's a new show where people voice-over classic movies. It got me cause I do this with silent movies sometimes... just make up rediculous dialogue and do the "talking" for the unsuspecting playas.
sample:





freakin real-debrid was down when i went to watch em and had to fall asleep to regular normal programs. sucked


----------



## deficiT

2 tspn red maeng da kratom
30mg cbd
2400mg gabapentin

yepp.. inventory day tomorrow ive gotta be at the shop by 7.. . hooray


----------



## Ketamania

0.5mg klonopin
60mg adderall

That's 'bout it. And some anxiety cause I think one of my friends OD'd.....

Yeah, that was great to find out while high


----------



## deficiT

2 tspn green hulu kapuas kratom
30mg cbd
2400mg gabapentin (pretty sure ~5 g's a day is excessive, but I'm stressed and who's counting anyway)
magnesium, l-tyrosine, l-glutamine, and l-tryptophan

ahhhhh, it's so nice to have a little bit of time to kick back after wor- .... .aaaannnd it's gone


----------



## schizopath

675mg pregabalin
2mg ksalol
1.5mg bupre


----------



## deficiT

30mg cbd
magnesium, l-tyrosine, l-glutamine, l-tryptophan

Been sitting lounging on bluelight all day, so I didn't really accomplish much. Hey, the effort was there though.


----------



## deficiT

2 tspns gold bali kratom
30mg cbd
magnesium, l-tyrosine, l-glutamine, l-tryptophan

it's been oneeeeeeofthose daysss glad we're done with it...


----------



## Specified

COFFEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bare_head

a nicotine patch that is currenly hanging off


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Specified said:


> COFFEEEEEEEE


I love coffee, but only in the morning for me.


----------



## Specified

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I love coffee, but only in the morning for me.


yeah i meant to type it in the "what was your morning fix"

there should be a what was your afternoon fix cos i had it around pm


----------



## deficiT

2 tspn gold bali kratom
magnesium, l-tyrosine, l-glutamine, l-tryptophan

yaaawnnnn, it's been a long day. 11 hours at work, didn't get home till after 10pm


----------



## devilsgospel

Specified said:


> yeah i meant to type it in the "what was your morning fix"
> 
> there should be a what was your afternoon fix cos i had it around pm



I post everything in HHAY? because I'm usually very high at many different points in the day, so it saves time. That's just science. ALWAYS high = 1 thread.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

my night time fix last night was

Getting ready for bed to chill out
1 joint ( Gelato Samba )
2.5mg lorazepam

Slept for like 2-4hrs after that and woke up again wide awake, then had
1mg alzam
30mg midazolam ( only was able to get 5x 15mg tabs )
3/4 of a joint (skunk)
and that kept me asleep solidly for about another 4-5 hrs.

Really need to work on my sleep routine and what i use. Some night's i almost use nothing and other night need to take a hand full of pills, weird.


----------



## Bare_head

Probably some chemical imbalances. How long does lorazepam last? If its a short acting one it may give some rebound effect. I get this with temazepam aswell wake and cant get back to sleep..

Probably some psychological and possibly some nutrition factors play a part aswell.

I did fall asleep late last night 2am or so uk time and woke up at 5am..tired now. Wish i had some gbl or midazolam to ko me instantly.

Quitting smoking and weed at same time is hard. I need to find a way to vape my weed. Broke my top bit for actual buds. Do have a concentrate head for it but i dont think it takes resin only like shatter/wax i think.

When the fuck is weed gonna be legal. Im close to moving to somewhere that is tbh when i can. Is it legal to grow your own weed in portugal? Anyone know?

Had three one skins with a tiny bit of resin. Im failing atm with quitting. But im slowly coming off like 3 gram of weed a dsy habit and all i did was rack up joints..was averaging 8th a day . Going crazy atm but feelin tired as just had a bit if hash rolled with tobacco..

Really wanna get some stuff done today. Its just started raining too :/

Sorry for the rant, lack of smoke 

What is lorazepam like compared too say valium, temazepam, clonazepam?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@Bare_head for me personally i find lorazepam good for its muscle relaxant properties as it quickly makes me feel less uncomfortable or restless then the rest mentioned except for diazepam, muscle relaxant properties are good there for me too. As for the Anxiolytic properties just as good as the rest but as a sedative or hypnotic, not so much. I dislike temazepam as i need way to much of it to do anything and clonazepam i dislike as it acts as a watered down diazepam for me ( note for me, not saying everyone else ). Hope that helps


----------



## Bare_head

Yeah clonazepam is very subtle but i like that.

Whats the potency of lorazepam compared to say diazepam?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

1mg lorazepam = 10mg diazepam. Though i dislike this way of gauging ones benzo to another as there is to many factors to take in account. Like 50mg diazepam will have me sleeping nicely. 5mg lorazepam won't but will be more or less the same with Anxiolytic and muscle relaxant properties.


----------



## Bare_head

thanks yeah mate i totally agree with your comment


----------



## deficiT

2400mg gabapentin
2 big tspn gold bali kratom
delta8thc
15mg cbd

watching a movie and halfway awake in fuzzy dreamland


----------



## schizopath

80mg oxy


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

schizopath said:


> 80mg oxy


Damn you’re lucky!

Mine was ambien with 75mg of doxylamine.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

Bare_head said:


> Probably some chemical imbalances. How long does lorazepam last? If its a short acting one it may give some rebound effect. I get this with temazepam aswell wake and cant get back to sleep..
> 
> Probably some psychological and possibly some nutrition factors play a part aswell.
> 
> I did fall asleep late last night 2am or so uk time and woke up at 5am..tired now. Wish i had some gbl or midazolam to ko me instantly.
> 
> Quitting smoking and weed at same time is hard. I need to find a way to vape my weed. Broke my top bit for actual buds. Do have a concentrate head for it but i dont think it takes resin only like shatter/wax i think.
> 
> When the fuck is weed gonna be legal. Im close to moving to somewhere that is tbh when i can. Is it legal to grow your own weed in portugal? Anyone know?
> 
> Had three one skins with a tiny bit of resin. Im failing atm with quitting. But im slowly coming off like 3 gram of weed a dsy habit and all i did was rack up joints..was averaging 8th a day . Going crazy atm but feelin tired as just had a bit if hash rolled with tobacco..
> 
> Really wanna get some stuff done today. Its just started raining too :/
> 
> Sorry for the rant, lack of smoke
> 
> What is lorazepam like compared too say valium, temazepam, clonazepam?




i always hate when i quit smoking weed and try to sleep....no fun

that's a lot of weed you were smoking tho

i have a vape....it makes me sneeze - tickles my lungs i guess....i only smoke out of a bong now and my lungs feel really good - seems to work the best for me

i smoke bubble hash out of a metal pipe with screens - like old school pipes....but thats it....i dont smoke any other concentrates anymore 


ya know what i had to do, was to push my smoking out as far as i can into the day...my favorite is smoking in the morning but then once it's on, it's on for the whole day

i like to have a couple weaker strains around just for a quick attitude adjustment....i have this white tahoe cookies strain that wasn't the strongest so i discontinued growing it, but the hash came out nice and i smoke that for the "not too ripped but attitude adjustment" properties of it


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

My nightly fix last night was 4mg of Etizolam and 50mg of Seroquel,slept like a baby.


----------



## Prettyboy12

Hey BL fam what's up tonight?! What are you currently using right now?
I have acquired two 20s of very nice black tar! Literally a little dab will do you! Ive been dope sick today so I gave in. 
How about Yall?
PS: I know my posts are random but I am bored lol


----------



## Snafu in the Void

about 17 beers and some other stuff which is leaving my system and not worth mentioning


----------



## lovemissile66

Oh man....well up until about 2:30pm I had 12 days clean.  Then the nice postal man brought me a present.  But I am not beating myself up over this.  Each time I quit, I make it to a longer stretch.  So, its progress.  And I will def make this last awhile so that my NEXT withdrawal is even easier.  Gotta say, this shit does get old.  I am too old to still be using.  Its not cute, cool, rock-n-roll.  Its such a cliche.  I actually am challenged now to see what my life could be like without drugs involved.  I believe good things would come.  But I need some support, man.  This small town of mine...its been impossible to try and find a therapist or counselor etc.  Everyone has been impacted mentally by the pandemic. NOT GOING TO QUIT TRYING...TO QUIT


----------



## Nurse Ratched

lovemissile66 said:


> Oh man....well up until about 2:30pm I had 12 days clean.  Then the nice postal man brought me a present.  But I am not beating myself up over this.  Each time I quit, I make it to a longer stretch.  So, its progress.  And I will def make this last awhile so that my NEXT withdrawal is even easier.  Gotta say, this shit does get old.  I am too old to still be using.  Its not cute, cool, rock-n-roll.  Its such a cliche.  I actually am challenged now to see what my life could be like without drugs involved.  I believe good things would come.  But I need some support, man.  This small town of mine...its been impossible to try and find a therapist or counselor etc.  Everyone has been impacted mentally by the pandemic. NOT GOING TO QUIT TRYING...TO QUIT


Good for you for not giving up trying. It takes all of us several tries. One time it will stick. And yes, good things will come. Believe it.


----------



## Just a little pinprick

Weed


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I'm moving this over to the Drug Culture subforum where it will be more at home...


----------



## Prettyboy12

Im still enjoying my tar from yestetday! I also went my first NA meeting yesterday.


----------



## Broken_Soul

Started with a boot (smoking H on foil for the non English) 
Then a nice fat joint of wedding cake - very nice & potent. 
Another boot, and taxi to meet my guy and now having a blast on the pipe (crack) and have more H and weed. When you've not got u want it so bad n when you have it. Well it gets boring quickly


----------



## Prettyboy12

Broken_Soul said:


> Started with a boot (smoking H on foil for the non English)
> Then a nice fat joint of wedding cake - very nice & potent.
> Another boot, and taxi to meet my guy and now having a blast on the pipe (crack) and have more H and weed. When you've not got u want it so bad n when you have it. Well it gets boring quickly


Im trying to decide if I should bang my H or just inject it.


----------



## Nagelfar

Prettyboy12 said:


> Im trying to decide if I should bang my H or just inject it.


Is there a difference? It's like the semantic distinction between slang when someone says "ice" is a designer stimulant but "crystal" is plain street amp: the overwhelming use of the term is equivalent, or it seems safe to say with experience.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Over here:

Bang = Inject
Ice = Crystal = Meth


----------



## Prettyboy12

Nagelfar said:


> Is there a difference? It's like the semantic distinction between slang when someone says "ice" is a designer stimulant but "crystal" is plain street amp: the overwhelming use of the term is equivalent, or it seems safe to say with experience.


Bang meaning going in my vein vs just giving myself a shot.


----------



## Prettyboy12

btechlc said:


> when you say shot do you mean intramuscular injection? Do people do that with meth?


IM yes and I dont do meth I do heroin.


----------



## Prettyboy12

btechlc said:


> lol, love it. you went to a NA meeting high on heroine?
> 
> my bad, saw the posts about meth and ice terminology and got confused. If you are going to inject why not just IV? IM is more likely to get infected right? My understanding is that if the shot goes in your blood your liver / kidneys / immune system has a much easier time dealing with any germs vs it just sitting in the muscle.
> 
> Had a buddy die from an abscess from a missed shot - refused to get help as he was afraid of a warrant or something getting pulled up if he went to the ER - by the time he broke down and sought medical help, he was in multiple organ failure and died a few hours later.
> 
> Dont mean to be a downer, and dont even have experience with IV personally. But know that IM with street drugs is like crazy high risk of infection vs other ROA. Probably a low chance with any one shot of getting a serious infection, but higher than other ROAs.


No I wasnt high when I went my meeting. I use to IV black tar heroin for 2yrs...my veins are super hard to find. I will IM for as long as it works for pain control and I can still feel the rush. I am trying to avoid using my veins until I absolutely need to.


----------



## Nagelfar

As much as it is something some wouldn't care to admit, in the interest of harm reduction and overall efficacy I feel compelled to cite rectal "plugging" to be a vastly more sustainable route than IM when one cannot find veins.

(↓personal tl;dr how to↓)


> By which I mean, drawing your dose up into a syringe all cooked up, and bending the hypodermic needle off of the syringe (perhaps even sawing the plastic "nub" at the end which holds the needle itself, all the way off - which isn't that difficult with anything sharp - so that it is flat with a hole in the center at the end) and inserting it up your rear with the hilt held and plunger extended (so as to not squirt the contents prematurely), laying on *left* side, tending to stomach, once it is up to hilt (angle can take some practice, learning not to clench, etc.) then push plunger all of the way in, wait a second, turn to lay flat on stomach and remove the plunger entirely while syringe barrel is still inserted up to hilt (this is to minimize suction / backflow) wait a moment for it to settle, and removed syringe by hilt. Should take five minutes of laying on right side before you can stand without leakage.


↑an indispensable skill to be familiar with when injection sites run out or needles get too overused and dull and risk breaking for themselves when they're breaking skin.

Most important is that bioavailability is unbelievably close to complete with route and I don't think that has been overstated - not a waste as one could imagine, as long as you're not of immediate need to void your own waste. (clear yourself out if you can before attempting)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

So i added the extra of the following towards my total daily tally that was the following after 7pm

10mg diazepam
30mg oxazepam

hour later still awake and added
30mg oxazepam ( just wanna get rid of it, shit benzo for me )
10mg diazepam
2.5mg lorazepam
400mg gabapentin
more weed

Eventually fell asleep till just after 3am


----------



## Bare_head

some nice smoke god i hate my no smoking lark, i just cant switch off sometimes ... want to enter ket land but dont want to go get it off the people that say they have it.. i hate this fucking shitty country with our no substance legal shite....

all whilst allowing me to kill myself through alcohol and nicotine... arghhhhh so annoying. i guess its TAILS here i come and to look to move to somewhere quasi legal for 2c-x's and the like . fuck this shitty place man


----------



## paranoid android

60mg's of IV morphine
900mg's of gabapentin
2 joints of meat breath


----------



## Ketamania

1mg clonazepam
and some H


----------



## axe battler

Did you get dnm h? 3 or 4,? Never had 4. Different other than roas obviously?


----------



## axe battler

Oh and got a 20 rock of nice rock. 3 killer pipes. One left


----------



## axe battler

Oh and can you not use a micron filter if you must IV?


----------



## axe battler

But plugging works,!


----------



## Gaffy

Phitozine


----------



## paranoid android

60mg's Morphine
1 joint of Meat Breath
1 joint of Pine Tar Kush


----------



## Burnt Offerings

lol @ "meat breath"...classic example of a terrible strain name

For myself, just some kratom (maeng da) and, later on, a 5 mg dose of zolpidem. Usual routine lately.


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

My nightly fix last night was 1.omg klonopin, 8.0mg Etizolam and 25mg seroquel, slept like a baby.


----------



## ghostfreak

Didn’t have anything last night as was wrecked after work and had bought a pass for a double film package to watch online as part of Grimmfest‘s May Madness online film festival.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Took a bit too much Isopropylphenidate this morning, so feel like shit atm. So I just swallowed 600mg of phenibut, hopefully it even things out a bit and gives me a nice chill evening. Haven't had any phenibut in months now. Also haven't touched any benzos in weeks nor alcohol in many months. So should hit nicely. Never had a gaba type related addiction and doing my damn hardest to make sure I keep it that way.


----------



## paranoid android

I had 60mg's of IV Morphine which gave me a nice rush.


----------



## 4meSM

~1mg of etizolam, 3.5g of red maeng da kratom and my first spliff of the day. 
Got a bit too stimmed this afternoon and somehow lost track of time while organizing some data in excel 
My current objective is to quickly smoke a final spliff, brush my teeth, go to bed and magically fall asleep within a few minutes in order not wake up feeling terrible in the morning...


----------



## paranoid android

Burnt Offerings said:


> lol @ "meat breath"...classic example of a terrible strain name



 Lol yeah it is a shitty name. Although it does smell like meat so i dunno.

 150mg's of oral Morphine
1 joint pine tar kush
1 joint of meat breath
1 neo-claritin


----------



## Lowpiz

LordOfThisWorld said:


> My nightly fix last night was 1.omg klonopin, 8.0mg Etizolam and 25mg seroquel, slept like a baby.


Is it ok to mix kpins and seroquel? I’ve used both separately for sleep. Seroquel knocks me out but i don’t like the side effects weird mentally trapped feel ldk I can’t explain it well but it make me anxious. I like klonopin because it really calms me down but I don’t always get tired enough sedated enough to get the best sleep. So I was thinking perhaps a combo of the two then I saw your post.


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

Lowpiz said:


> Is it ok to mix kpins and seroquel? I’ve used both separately for sleep. Seroquel knocks me out but i don’t like the side effects weird mentally trapped feel ldk I can’t explain it well but it make me anxious. I like klonopin because it really calms me down but I don’t always get tired enough sedated enough to get the best sleep. So I was thinking perhaps a combo of the two then I saw your post.


I mix them all the time and they never do me any harm, best sleep I get.


----------



## Specified

40mg valium

50mg seroquel

30mg morphine

Lights off...but not the cameras....I know there see through the dark.


----------



## paranoid android

150mg's of oral Morphine
900mg's of Gabapentin
1 joint of Meat Breath
1 joint of Pine Tar Kush


----------



## LivingOnValium

It's noon here where i live and what i've had today this far is 4mg buprenorphine (IV), 2mg alprazolam and 1050mg pregabalin. I'm feeling a bit wobbly atm lol..


----------



## JessFR

Bout 50mg of methadone. Got about 30mg left that I'll have sometime between now and sometime later today (next supervised dose being tomorrow).

Wouldn't say I feel particularly high, just warm and mildly sedated.


----------



## Lydian Jester

1g weed edible about 1g smoked, 2-3g kratom. 6mg xanax and a tiny sip of vodka. Pretty pale in comparison to the 200ug acid trip i acid a couple days back. I proably messed the edible up as i always do. had the most success with the rso but in my area the stuff is expensive so i just smoke bud mostly.


----------



## Lydian Jester

I could never sleep until i figured it out its all about cleaning out the intenstines, and knowing what macros to seek based on your bodily signals.

Ex vegan (5 years sleep troubles the entire time). ex high fat and carnivore (sleep troubles as well. woke up like on 3 cups of coffee and i was drinkng no caffeine and handnt for many monthes)

Now, I eat much more balanced, but

ultimately, I believe I needed protein and my body simply couldnt glean it from all from the plants alone.


----------



## telepathetic

Its only the afternoon. maybe this nitrous has me too impulsive, psychedelics especially acid haven't gone the best recently but just took half a hit, maybe it will stop me from poisoning myself later


----------



## axe battler

15 yellows (supposed to be diazepam but I suspect were weak fkubromazelam as it didn't waste of diazepam, they came loose and tasted of nothing but a slightly bitter aftertaste. Could have been flualprazolam as they wore off quick but deffo RCs).

SO got a 20 rock of rock and have phenibut for later.


----------



## axe battler

£20 rock of crack long gone and now the Xanax and phenibut is kicking in. Nite y'all!


----------



## axe battler

Bare_head said:


> some nice smoke god i hate my no smoking lark, i just cant switch off sometimes ... want to enter ket land but dont want to go get it off the people that say they have it.. i hate this fucking shitty country with our no substance legal shite....
> 
> all whilst allowing me to kill myself through alcohol and nicotine... arghhhhh so annoying. i guess its TAILS here i come and to look to move to somewhere quasi legal for 2c-x's and the like . fuck this shitty place man


UK?


----------



## CoveBoy

Cyclazodone, Methylphenidate, Methadone


----------



## paranoid android

60mg's of IV Morphine
1200mg's of Gabapentin
4 cans of Guinness
4 cans of Sapporo
2 joints of White Widow 
2 bowls of White Widow
1 Neo-Claratin


----------



## VerbalTruist

I had a fantastic masturbation session and drank chamomile tea.


----------



## axe battler

Got 50 zopiclone waiting for me when I finish work in 2 hours


----------



## axe battler

Do you mean cyclozine? Just I hear they potentiate the fuck outta done


----------



## CoveBoy

axe battler said:


> Do you mean cyclozine? Just I hear they potentiate the fuck outta done


No it’s Cyclazodone. It’s a stimulant. It’s not very popular on these message boards, but I think it gets the job done.


----------



## deficiT

Gonna merge this thread with the What is your nightly fix thread as we already have one of these threads.


----------



## Specified

2grams of lyrica drink n high


----------



## axe battler

Imho 600-900bbiz my absolute limit and I'm feeling it the next day too @Specified


----------



## axe battler

I teaspoon phenibut and a zopiclone up the nose....SUCH BAD HR....but I know my tolerance, so also a bag h smoked (#3) and a small glass of cobra lager.


----------



## somnilicious

lovemissile66 said:


> Oh man....well up until about 2:30pm I had 12 days clean.  Then the nice postal man brought me a present.  But I am not beating myself up over this.  Each time I quit, I make it to a longer stretch.  So, its progress.  And I will def make this last awhile so that my NEXT withdrawal is even easier.  Gotta say, this shit does get old.  I am too old to still be using.  Its not cute, cool, rock-n-roll.  Its such a cliche.  I actually am challenged now to see what my life could be like without drugs involved.  I believe good things would come.  But I need some support, man.  This small town of mine...its been impossible to try and find a therapist or counselor etc.  Everyone has been impacted mentally by the pandemic. NOT GOING TO QUIT TRYING...TO QUIT


What's your poison?


----------



## schizopath

Little bupre to comedown from a stim binge


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

3 mgs of Xanax.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far:
Sertraline 150mg
Dihydrocodeine 280mg
Loperamide 16mg
Alprazolam 2.5mg
Bisoprolol 3.75
Depakote 800mg
Naproxen 1000mg
Quetiapine 75mg
Trazodone 112.5mg
Omeprazole 20mg


----------



## axe battler

2 zops ate1 snorted the other.


----------



## Dead But Smiling

- Smoked about a half gram of meth
- 1mg klonopin
- either 75 or 150mg pregabalin, forgot how much I took
- 5 or 6 grams of kratom
- 200mg Tapentadol
- a beer
- 2400(?)mg Gabapentin


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

8mg Xanax

75mg seroquel

1mg klonopin

1mg Etizolam


----------



## Gaffy

Some quantics, some food for thé belly, a small Monster and some best tobacco


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre and 3mg ksalol to take the edge off


----------



## axe battler

Would have recommended the kratom with the clonazolam rather than booze. As that's blackout time for me.

OT - a really stingy stone. Paid 20 quid and the cunt had wrapped it in 2 rizla to make it look bigger. It was tiny. Never buying off that shady bitch again.

I'll just get decent powder that's weighed out in front of me and rock it up myself in future. Plus this mate won't sell me coke more than once or twice a week cos he'll know I'm getting into crack and he's a good pal. I may even just sniff it as crack is whack.
Snoring feels good and lasts waaaay longer.

Is plugging a better option?

Then 2mg alprazolam and 7.5 zopiclone up the nose.


----------



## axe battler

Alprazolam was swallowed


----------



## axe battler

Yeah. I suppose when I took it I never had less than 1-2mg. What's it like at doses of 0.25 to 0.5mg?


----------



## axe battler

Wish it was still legal in the UK


----------



## axe battler

Maybe the dark web is required...


----------



## Ganjcat

Nothing.. It was a rough one last night I think it's evening in America now? anyway for the first time in my life I stood outside the pharmacy waiting for it to open waited half hour until half 8 and the bastards still took another 18 minutes I stood their for nearly 48 minutes literally twiddling my thumbs no phone to use nothing to pass the time actually they are really nice defo not cunts and it's not their fault I got lazy and had to start all over again


----------



## Ganjcat

I honestly have no desire for heroin I would much rather have some weed.. Ok I might have a tiny desire for h but I know it's pointless and it will just set me back once I'm back up to 60ml I plan to start going gym properly I've put on some puppy fat to but tbh I was so skinny I just probably look normal now my belly sticks out a tiny bit but it beats looking anorexic


----------



## axe battler

What you on now ganjcat? How long? Try and taper off asap mate and get on subutex. Methadone is the devil


----------



## schizopath

Coming down from amph binge (again), so on 2.4grams of gabapentin 1.2mg bupre and 4mg ksalol. Loving it


----------



## ghostfreak

Just Mirtazapine and Pizotifen.


----------



## schizopath

0.6mg bupre and some ksalols to chill it out


----------



## Ganjcat

Literally been awake from 9 am until now 10pm had nothing all day also had to temporarily leave my new home and staying with family luckily though someone loaned me 20 quid and I just picked up two fat bags of gear so it's all good


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> 0.6mg bupre and some ksalols to chill it out


You know what mate everyday I see u tasking bupe and well-done because your obviously sticking to your program like I should I'm both jealous and proud


----------



## Ganjcat

axe battler said:


> What you on now ganjcat? How long? Try and taper off asap mate and get on subutex. Methadone is the devil


I'm on the same things I was on before I honestly don't think I'm ever gonna quit drugs what I wouldn't give to turn back time man 

I just did something stupid I poured one of my bags on the side which had dust and shit on it already scraped it all up melted it and the gear is fucked not even got 2 lines luckily I always separate the powder and rocks and the rocks are running find so I know it ain't the gear you know after I smoke these two bags I might literally jump in front of a car because all its gonna be as soon as it runs out is worrying about withdrawal stressing scheming and generally emitting a bad depressing vibe on my grandma who does not fucking deserve it none of my family do I sold my uncles tablet you know before I got on methadone for a quarter a while back thought he was gonna kill me


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Tramadol crushed and swallowed, follow by another 50mg about 30 mins after.


----------



## somnilicious

Ganjcat said:


> I'm on the same things I was on before I honestly don't think I'm ever gonna quit drugs what I wouldn't give to turn back time man
> 
> I just did something stupid I poured one of my bags on the side which had dust and shit on it already scraped it all up melted it and the gear is fucked not even got 2 lines luckily I always separate the powder and rocks and the rocks are running find so I know it ain't the gear you know after I smoke these two bags I might literally jump in front of a car because all its gonna be as soon as it runs out is worrying about withdrawal stressing scheming and generally emitting a bad depressing vibe on my grandma who does not fucking deserve it none of my family do I sold my uncles tablet you know before I got on methadone for a quarter a while back thought he was gonna kill me


Your not on methadone anymore? Why are you worried about being sick?


----------



## axe battler

Ganjcat said:


> I'm on the same things I was on before I honestly don't think I'm ever gonna quit drugs what I wouldn't give to turn back time man
> 
> I just did something stupid I poured one of my bags on the side which had dust and shit on it already scraped it all up melted it and the gear is fucked not even got 2 lines luckily I always separate the powder and rocks and the rocks are running find so I know it ain't the gear you know after I smoke these two bags I might literally jump in front of a car because all its gonna be as soon as it runs out is worrying about withdrawal stressing scheming and generally emitting a bad depressing vibe on my grandma who does not fucking deserve it none of my family do I sold my uncles tablet you know before I got on methadone for a quarter a while back thought he was gonna kill me


You're on methadone mate. Maybe you should ask for your dose to be upped. You've got to be giving dirty samples to your DSP.


----------



## somnilicious

Ganjcat said:


> I am on methadone again I got kicked off temporarily trouble is ive been using heroin everyday still, on top of my methadone but I don't have anymore money for at least a week and to top it off when I got back on methadone I had to start from the lowest possible dose and slowly get increased to the same dose I was on and I'm only on about half of it so far so yeah it looks like it's gonna be rough why are you always their contradicting me you and axe battler weather it's accusing me of lying suggesting I'm getting fentanyl in my gear or a hundred other things if I didn't know better I'd say you think I'm full of shit and I wish I was full of shit mate I really do you have no idea no one does how dark(no pun intended) my life has been I'm not saying theirs not people who have had an even worse life than me but I'm up their in the top trust me.. iM not one of those self centred drama queens who feel sorry for themselves and is always the victim for me to say this is a testament to the shit I've had to put up with from childhood to adulthood just because I try and be as cheerful and positive doesn't mean I am it doesn't mean I don't want to slit my wrist or harm my beautiful body everyday because I do mate and tbh the only reason I haven't is because of what it would do to my family I'm no fucking coward no one knows shit your all just mindless sheep in your little snobbish bubbles most people don't know the first thing about hardship or being where I am theirs nothing glamourous about it and if their is it wears off pretty fucking fast trust me fuck I'm pissed


What?? Nah brother.... I didn't mean to contradict you and I'm most certainly not calling you a liar. Perhaps you're confusing me with somebody else. I'm sorry if I came off as accusatory.  I just thought you were on methadone so I was trying to find out why you would be sick. I understand what your going through now that you explained the situation to me and I empathize with you. Im on methadone myself and I'm sorry your in that situation and are having to suffer.


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

50mg of seroquel 4mg of xanax spread out.


----------



## telepathetic

16mg poziotinib 100mg phenytoin


----------



## Blankenstein

Been away for work for 2 weeks.  Got back last night so thought I’d treat myself tonigh

Have had  104mg of hydrmorph, 200mg tramadol and 15mg of diazepam.

got the house to my self and chilling on the couch with my dog watching Netflix and sipping a Fanta. Got a nice little nod going  took a while to write this post

Had a doctor appointment this morning and before I left the doctor was like “I’ll save you a trip back here in a month and give you your Valium script now”. 

my connect even dropped the price a fair bit and gave me a couple extra 4mg’s  for some reason on the house so I helped her out with a few Valium to say tha kms and I appreciate it.


----------



## Ganjcat

somnilicious said:


> What?? Nah brother.... I didn't mean to contradict you and I'm most certainly not calling you a liar. Perhaps you're confusing me with somebody else. I'm sorry if I came off as accusatory.  I just thought you were on methadone so I was trying to find out why you would be sick. I understand what your going through now that you explained the situation to me and I empathize with you. Im on methadone myself and I'm sorry your in that situation and are having to suffer.


Sorry I got you mixed up with that cunt soso and I was high as fuck sorry


----------



## somnilicious

Ganjcat said:


> Sorry I got you mixed up with that cunt soso and I was high as fuck sorry


Lol... All good. Be safe homes.


----------



## Ganjcat

Here I am once again at rock bottom I don't think my life's ever gonna improve.. sorry to moan but when your this low no one gives a damn if you live another night or not


----------



## Ganjcat

btechlc said:


> sorry things are shit. you mentioned getting on methadone. IS there any possibility of getting your dose up to help you get stable?


Nah I ain't doing that mate cus it just means more work for the future I might be at rock bottom but after being in this shite for so long you learn things like not to repeat the same mistake again and again I've just gotta keep trying and trying


----------



## axe battler

If you're on 30mg if you upped to 50 or 60 you wouldn't feel the h so it would hopefully stop you using on top.
Or even better get on subutex instead. 4mg is all you would need on 30mg meth. Of course you'd need to go 2 days minimum without your meth which will be hard.
Wish I'd stayed on subutex.


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol
1mg bupre
Rooibos tea
Snus
Tobacco


----------



## SteeleyJ

Lemon Larry OG + Jagermeister


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

4 mgs Ksalol Alprozolam and 25mgs Seoquel.


----------



## Nautica24

Sober - Promethazine 50mg or Diphenhydramine 100mg / Mirtazapine if don't have any in stock. 
MDMA - Diazepam 2mg and Promethazine 100mg
LSD - Diazepam 5mg and Mirtazapine 7.5mg or Phenobarbital 60mg 
Speed - Phenobarbital 60mg 
Cocaine - Diazepam 2mg and Diphenhydramine 50mg 

I have little vials all labelled up with the right dose so I can just take it post sesh


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

Yesterday I took a combo spread out 4mg Etizolam, 7mg Alprozolam, 5mg klonopin 750mg soma and just before I went to bed 25mg of seroquel.

Because Sunday my anxiety goes into overdrive so I have to start preparing early in the day, so by the time it's time to sleep I'm knocked out already.


----------



## axe battler

Good that you're sticking to ,2mg diazepam. Try and keep it that way!


----------



## axe battler

Good that you're sticking to ,2mg diazepam. Try and keep it that way!


----------



## Specified

Gonna sleep real real really good in a few minutes ....just what the doctor ordered...rather...just what i ordered from the doctor  only  to get woken up at 10am but i will easily fall back asleep 
ahhh good times ahead


----------



## Specified

Gonna sleep real real really good in a few minutes ....just what the doctor ordered...rather...just what i ordered from the doctor  only  to get woken up at 10am but i will easily fall back asleep 
ahhh good times ahead


----------



## Specified

Gonna sleep real real really good in a few minutes ....just what the doctor ordered...rather...just what i ordered from the doctor  only  to get woken up at 10am but i will easily fall back asleep 
ahhh good times ahead


----------



## Nautica24

axe battler said:


> Good that you're sticking to ,2mg diazepam. Try and keep it that way!


I find it very difficult to get hold of Benzos from my GP so I savour them. I was once given some Buccal Midazolam from a friend they was expired and he got new ones, I can fully see why people get hooked on them it was one of the best experiences I have ever had on a Benzo.


----------



## axe battler

Nautica24 said:


> I find it very difficult to get hold of Benzos from my GP so I savour them. I was once given some Buccal Midazolam from a friend they was expired and he got new ones, I can fully see why people get hooked on them it was one of the best experiences I have ever had on a Benzo.


Yeah they're lovely to start with but once tolerance grows you take them to feel normal and if you run out... anxiety galore and seizures if you're badly addicted.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hey there

First i haven't touched any gabapentinoids in a while so decided to get some yesterday. So i got a blister pack of 10x 150mg pregabalin.  Anyhow from 5ish the afternoon i took 300mg with 12mg bromazepam and an hour later another 300mg with 6mg bromazepam and 30 min odd later 1mg alzam. by 7pm i was out of it, walking around like a zombie and mumbling. I passed out on the front lounge couch and slept dead till about 1am and then stumbled to my room where i just directly passed out again till just after 6am this morning with a hangover and stumbling still.
So then took a drive and got me some uppers for the day. Lol my tolerance was way down with that pregabalin, forgot how hard it can actually hit you at times especially with benzos added lol. Anyhow my night fix


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

2mg xanax, 4mg Etizolam and 25mg Doxylamine


----------



## Jabberwocky

I seem to still be having antipsychotic withdrawal syndrome effects. Possibly triggered by meth plus ket the other day. Seeing if clonidine and valium make the evening tolerable. Nothing else available besides going back on the AP’s. My receptors fucked. The lot of them.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Baked AF atm and loving it and also just chomped down some

1mg alzam
12mg bromazepam
150mg pregabalin.

Just light and easy. Should give me a good 4-5 hours with the weed i just had.

Chat in a bit.


----------



## Specified

btechlc said:


> why do you want to fall asleep at 10am?


Because i cant ďo drugs so id rather  have a nap


----------



## Bella Figura

beer and cheese


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> Baked AF atm and loving it and also just chomped down some
> 
> 1mg alzam
> 12mg bromazepam
> 150mg pregabalin.
> 
> Just light and easy. Should give me a good 4-5 hours with the weed i just had.
> 
> Chat in a bit.


just as predicted, its 2am. 4 hrs sleep


----------



## Coffeeshroom

btechlc said:


> why do you want to fall asleep at 10am?


cause that is when i normally feel tired from the day and guess my normal time to sleep lol


----------



## Specified

Gonna smoke me some meth in about 10 minutes so should be flying high this stuff is good strong right from the cook walter white type ish.


----------



## Specified

Perforated said:


> I seem to still be having antipsychotic withdrawal syndrome effects. Possibly triggered by meth plus ket the other day. Seeing if clonidine and valium make the evening tolerable. Nothing else available besides going back on the AP’s. My receptors fucked. The lot of them.


My receptors are fucked too.


----------



## Ganjcat

For the last 3 days I've been drinkin tooting and smoking weed none stop anyway tonight I had a point of gear a few ciggies now I'm in bed drifting away with a can of dark fruit strongbow (my favourite) watching Harry brown been wanting to watch it for ages it's looking very good so far only 20 mins in I love the old geezer he's such a good actor he's just got that class about him


----------



## Ganjcat

Gonna have another cheeky point I can't feel my breathing and may overdose but I really couldn't care less the only thing I'd be bothered about if that did happen is hurting my Grandma whoes probably the only person who still cares if I live through another night


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Last night i the following before, roughly 30 min odd;

.5mg triazolam
30mg diazepam (feeling brave lol)
lots of weed 

Kept me asleep from 10pm till 3am, so that's okay for me. Will stay awake till 1amish and have another 1-2hr nap if lucky and start the day


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

1mg klonopin
1mg xanax
25mg Doxylamine
12.5 zolpidem ER


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

4mg Etizolam
3mg xanax
25mg doxylamine
12.5 zolpidem

I had a stressful day at work, I popped pills like they were M&Ms.


----------



## darvocet21

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread here.
> 
> Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.


Love that response.  That might just be the recipe for World Peace


----------



## Blankenstein

Just got home after being marooned on an island for a couple of days (long story) was a hectic situation got home and have had 500mg of tramadol
And 20mg of diazepam to add for synergy and reduce seizure risk.

feeling relaxed for first time
In a few days. Got my dog on the couch next to me and watching Rick and morty.


----------



## Blankenstein

Ganjcat said:


> Gonna have another cheeky point I can't feel my breathing and may overdose but I really couldn't care less the only thing I'd be bothered about if that did happen is hurting my Grandma whoes probably the only person who still cares if I live through another night


Mate hope you are ok. I’m sure there are others who care about you. Don’t do it man.

feel free to PM me. I may be a bit of a pleb but if you want to vent hit me up. Stay strong man. Best wishes mate.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Not taken yet as it's to early but i got the following lined up and already dosed myself with some of the following

10mg Diazepam (just had)
800mg ( just had 400mg and will add 400mg later and had 1600mg throughout the day)
0.50mg triazolam (to be taken 30 min before sleep, which is in an 1hr or 2)
0.5mg subutex ( also to be taken 30 min before bed )
4 bong hits ( just had now and will have more just before bedtime)

Yeah think that will do the trick for now and hope to sleep a good 8-10hrs and if i wake up i will take 50mg dopaquel as i really want to sleep in for a bit for once.


----------



## axe battler

Harry Brown is a fucking fantastic film. You should save ya gear if you're already nodding so you can watch it all! Also the risk of dying...


----------



## deficiT

100mg quetiapine
5mg olanzapine
20mg baclofen
Magnesium
L-glutamine
L-tyrosine

Watching tropic thunder and trying to catch up with things on BL.


----------



## deficiT

100mg quetiapine
5mg olanzapine
20mg baclofen
Magnesium
L-glutamine
L-tyrosine
Marlboro menthol light
Red Kool aid drank

About to chill, surf BL, and watch an episode of Sons of anarchy before bed


----------



## deficiT

btechlc said:


> how is baclofen - I have 3 or 4 muscle relaxers but not that one.


When getting off benzos six months ago it was the only thing that got rid of my shakes. I still have minor hand shakes and shit but it pretty much clears them all up. I've got pain similar to sciatica and it helps alot with that. Was really difficult to get a prescription for it but I finally got it. Definitely good for managing the physical effects of anxiety. 

I had first got it in the ER and it really helped but my psych Dr didn't want to prescribe it.


----------



## blxnc

Knock outs:


Dramamine
Mecklezine
Bonine

Benadryl OTC

Phenergan (be careful, respiratory suppressant).
Tylenol PM

Trazadone 100mg best sleep of my life, slept for 16 hours, but then my bladder stopped working and I had to go the ER. That is a known possible side effect, might want to start with less than 100mg.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I dont know anymore, nothing keeps me a sleep longer then 6 hrs if lucky and then high doses or combos and that is exactly what i dont want. How it ended being

50mg triazolam (30 min before bed)
3200mg Gabapentin ( staggered up to that dosage til bedtime)
24mg bromazepam ( 30 min before bed )
2 joint of 2 different strains (Exodus and Bubba kush) both suppose to be good for bedtime

But like i said, only got or normally get between 4-6hrs, need more.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

btechlc said:


> helped clean my parents house tonight. my dad was cleaning out a bunch of old shit in the bathrooms -he had two moderate surgeries over the course of a month a few months ago. Nothing serious but moderately painful so he got a decent script to last him the month and today he threw it away (24 30mg oxycodone left out of a 30 count bottle). I obviously took it out of the trash.
> 
> 120mg oxy (spread out over a few dosages taken over 3 hours - titrating up as have not used opiates that much recently)
> 40mg hydroxyzine
> 200ug clonazolam
> 120mg dxm
> bunch of weed.
> a beer.
> 
> calling it a night.


lol what a score enjoy but is opiates and dissociatives good together, always read not to do them together. Like this i Read and plus the benzo's just be safe. But sure you know what you doing or your dosages and your tolerance.

DXM - CNS depression, difficult breathing, heart issues, hepatoxic, just very unsafe combination all around. Additionally if one takes dxm, their tolerance of opiates goes down slightly, thus causing additional synergistic effects.
Benzodiazepines - Central nervous system and/or respiratory-depressant effects may be additively or synergistically present. The two substances potentiate each other strongly and unpredictably, very rapidly leading to unconsciousness. While unconscious, vomit aspiration is a risk if not placed in the recovery position Blackouts/memory loss likely

But sure you know all this. But if that is a good nights rest then I'm all for it lol And also do you find hydroxyzine to help with sleep too?


----------



## Bare_head

I was thinking exactly how the fk am i going to sleep sober. Fell asleep about 11 up at 5am reading coffeeshroom talk about this 6 hour thing.

Im the same always nowadays. 5-6 hours and im awake. Only thing that keeps me in bed is a hangover and only because im dying usually.

I had no benzos some weed and was sober didnt drink last night but fell asleep suprisingly well.

Have you ever had the longer acting benzos @Coffeeshroom ?

I find only certain benzos knock me out and even then im awake in 6 hours....

What is triazolam is it similar to midazolam?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Bare_head said:


> I was thinking exactly how the fk am i going to sleep sober. Fell asleep about 11 up at 5am reading coffeeshroom talk about this 6 hour thing.
> 
> Im the same always nowadays. 5-6 hours and im awake. Only thing that keeps me in bed is a hangover and only because im dying usually.
> 
> I had no benzos some weed and was sober didnt drink last night but fell asleep suprisingly well.
> 
> Have you ever had the longer acting benzos @Coffeeshroom ?
> 
> I find only certain benzos knock me out and even then im awake in 6 hours....
> 
> What is triazolam is it similar to midazolam?


i can get almost any benzo but thats if the pharmacies have stock, so many pharmacies are running out of stock and yeah triazolam is very close to midazolam, i either get which one is normally in stock as a quick acting benzo and then my normal mid range benzos like diazepam and bromazepam (clonazepam doesn't do much for me) As for long acting hypnotic benzos, Flurazepam is my favourite but has been out of stock for the last 3-4 months now, its just plain ridiculous and it's mostly got to do with logistics in our lockdown level and so on fucking everything up. So if i could i would get some Flurazepam with a quick acting one like triazolam or midazolam for quick onset and the flurazepam to carry me throughout the rest of the night that usually worked wonders and mostly gave me 8-10 hrs of proper rest, if i don't have to get up to go to pee that is lol


----------



## Blankenstein

450mg tapentadol crushed up and parachuted.
1.75mg clonazepam
10mg diazepam

Feel alright might start chewing on a norspan patch.

got a couple of codeine tablets might add to the mix and a couple more Valium/clonaz/tramadol, but want to leave them for tomorrow.


----------



## Blankenstein

Cut 40mg norspan bupe
Patch in half. Stuck half on and startechewing/sucking strips of the other half.

contemplating eating the last of my tramadol (3x50mg) and 2x30mg codeine tabs. Maybe another Valium.

try and get something tomorrow or try and have a sober day.


----------



## deficiT

btechlc said:


> lol I fell asleep in an office chair until 4:50am in the morning in an awkward position and now have a stiff neck haha. hydroxyzine I take just to give the opiates more kick.
> 
> I am going to give the remaining 20 oxy pills to a buddy to hold. I have a hard enough time sitting on ODMST but these are different story. ill get 4 or 5 every now and then.
> 
> appreciate the concern man.


I hate falling asleep in weird positions. It happens alot to me when I'm on seroquel and zyprexa. I'll be sleeping like against the wall and all sort of weird shit. 

Hydroxyzine is one of the main drugs they give out in treatment since they can't use benzos. It works alright for anxiety but it doesn't have a huge effect aside from making you a little tired like benadryl. I have since stopped taking it really cuz I'm on a few other meds already that make me tired enough.


----------



## deficiT

100mg quetiapine
5mg olanzapine
Magnesium
L-glutamine
L-tyrosine

Watching the news for a minute, to be followed by an episode of Sons of anarchy, and then likely followed by me ptfo


----------



## thegreenhand

.5 g joint a few hrs ago 
swig of wine :/


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone a little bit ago
100mg quetiapine
5mg olanzapine
20mg baclofen
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

The usual nightly cocktail, plus my Suboxone dose got upped so that had me feeling lots better. Gotta settle down to an episode of Sons of anarchy and then crash.


----------



## deficiT

100mg quetiapine
5mg olanzapine
20mg baclofen
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

Just had a long ass walk out to a meeting. Just settling down, gonna knock out my chores, watch some sons of anarchy, and then gonna hit the bed.


----------



## deficiT

100mg quetiapine
5mg olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

Sitting on the front porch, smoking cigs and bullshitting on BL. Probably play some Pokemon pearl and read a little bit before crashing.


----------



## deficiT

btechlc said:


> I will always enjoy a good pokemon game. I don't play that much anymore and never played online against other people that much.
> 
> I wish that it had a harder setting though - I know that if you breed / train up your pokemon the point is to go online to fight people or do some of the add on features they added in later games. But a "hard" setting would be nice.
> 
> The introduction of "master mode" for LoZ BoTW was a huge plus for me - I hope in BoTW2 they let you set it to the hardest setting out of the box vs having to beat it one time.


Right. It does get kind of mindless and simple at times. I've only got the first badge so far. I'm playing on an emulator on my phone, I'm not sure where my DS got off to. Just had the realization that I could do that. Also installed Chrono trigger, one of my all time fave RPGs. 

Haven't graduated to any Zelda games yet but it's a good idea to get one.


----------



## Bare_head

When you get down to the last of your weed and its all schwagg or whatever you want to call it. Pretty gross actually can taste the resin but i know ive bought worse before


----------



## deficiT

Bare_head said:


> When you get down to the last of your weed and its all schwagg or whatever you want to call it. Pretty gross actually can taste the resin but i know ive bought worse before


Those nasty little Scooby snacks


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Seeing as benzo's are mostly out of stock at the pharmacies i just got some alzam, bromazepam and diazepam the last few days, anyhow last night was just

2mg alzam
20mg diazepam
lots of weed

gave me a good 6 hrs again and then the tossing and turning started and with the stiff muscle it ain't fun. The night before i only had weed and 30mg diazepam and 1mg alzam in the night when i woke up again with a blunt. Always helps for an extra hr or 2 of sleep.


----------



## Specified

80mg mxe


----------



## Bare_head

Specified said:


> 80mg mxe


I am very jealous


----------



## deficiT

100mg quetiapine
5mg olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

Just munched down some crunch berries, having a cig before I hit the bed


----------



## jhjhsdi

Bare_head said:


> I am very jealous


Same.


Fuck all for me. I had like a triple white rum and pepsi and a cig few hours earlier. Made me feel kinda sleepy. Think i dozed off a bit, now im wide awake (its 3:55am). Its my own fault for sleeping in all day ffs.

Wish i had some sleepers. I swear i say this every time im in this thread but i REALLY need to stock up lol. Haven't got any more booze either. Think I'm gona get up and have another cig out of boredom/restlessness. Probably be counter productive though, oh well. 

I'm hoping to score K again later today, its always a little extra fun when you're sleep deprived, maybe this is meant to be, lol


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

Playing some Chrono trigger on the phone for a bit before I eventually crash


----------



## the_ketaman

I started with great pot then a fat shot of meth and a few pipes. Then another shot and bourbon.
Later valium and pot will be my friend's


----------



## Vanessa13

Tryptamino said:


> ^right? Im in love with ambien and amanita muscaria. so underrated.
> 
> @ot: my nightly fix was the usual. Cocaine, alcohol, ambien, and a tiny bit of pot. Im definitely an alcoholic and coke addict atm. V hard for me to not buy blow if i have a few drinks in me. Having like 7 dealers who all sell the good shit doesnt help lol


after doing the coke and run out do you take ambien for the comedown and how much


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

Damn tired. Did a meeting fairly late tonight, was supposed to do some step work after but my sponsor wasn't feeling well. All good though, I'll be doing my peer recovery training all day tomorrow so likely won't be on here.


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

Got some really good news today! Extra excited, got another job interview lined up Wednesday, all in all it's a good day


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far tonight:

Cider 5 Pints
Cigarettes ~20
Dihydrocodeine 540mg
Gabapentin 900mg
Sodium Valproate 800mg
Cyclizine 100mg
Naproxen 500mg
Omeprazole 20mg
Quetiapine 25mg


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

deficiT said:


> 100mg Quetiapine
> 5mg Olanzapine
> Magnesium
> L-tryptophan
> L-tyrosine
> L-glutamine
> 
> Damn tired. Did a meeting fairly late tonight, was supposed to do some step work after but my sponsor wasn't feeling well. All good though, I'll be doing my peer recovery training all day tomorrow so likely won't be on here.



Are you prescribed both Quetiapine and Olanzapine together? I'm prescribed two anti-psychotics, but one typical anti-psychotic (Chlorpromazine) and one atypical  anti-psychotic (Quetiapine). What would be the point of taking two atypical antipsychotics? Quetiapine and Olanzapine are extremely similar. Would it not make more sense to just take one of them at a higher dose instead?


----------



## deficiT

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Are you prescribed both Quetiapine and Olanzapine together? I'm prescribed two anti-psychotics, but one typical anti-psychotic (Chlorpromazine) and one atypical  anti-psychotic (Quetiapine). What would be the point of taking two atypical antipsychotics? Quetiapine and Olanzapine are extremely similar. Would it not make more sense to just take one of them at a higher dose instead?


I'm actually prescribed 3 atypicals, I also take abilify 5mg. Well, I originally had haldol for emergencies, but one doctor I saw said olanzapine would be better for long term maintenance and safer so I switched to that, and just got in the habit of taking it every day. Olanzapine lasts a bit longer than quetiapine, so you still get the effect during the day, whereas quetiapine wears out sooner. Olanzapine also lacks the 'punch' quetiapine has honestly.

Idk I used to take quetiapine 300mg and 10mg olanzapine, and it was just too much. I've been on and off meds quite a bit, and up and down over the past year. I'm currently dropping my dose of olanzapine so I can take just quetiapine at night in a bigger dose.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Seeing as i haven't really been sleeping good lately yesterday i dosed my self up nicely to get a good nights rest. Had the following

20mg valium (10mg valium 6pm and 10mg 7pm)
30mg Dalmadorm ( taken at 8pm )
0.25mg Halcion (taken at 8:30pm)
3 joints in that time frame of Bubba Kush

By 9pm i was out and slep till 6am this morning, only woke up twice to go to the loo but as soon as i got back in bed i was out again as my head hit the pillow, no tossing and turning and no dreams. Really needed a proper nights rest after this week and drama. But won't be doing this again for a while.

Sidenote: even weed has gone up with this unrest in our country and variety is down too. But luckily i can do swapsies with my mates.


----------



## Just1Fix

Start with that almighty morning Cigarette(s). Pop 3-4 Xanie Bars. Smoke 2 - 3 dubs of Rock, Powder Coke l. Heroin/Fentanyl.


----------



## ghostfreak

I know i'ts early but tonighytwil be 2mg eszopilone.


----------



## Bare_head

10mg diazepam.... and one small one skin with a sprikle of pollem and tobacco.


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine
Coca-cola
Vape juice

Just chillin, probably gonna read and hopefully pass out early enough.


----------



## ghostfreak

Once I put the wee one to bed it’s going to be:

Nic salt vape
Maybe synthetic cannabinoid vape

Gonna stick on a horror film and chill.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

tried gabapentin slow/extended release last night and feel it did help prolong my sleep and also made it more comfortable during the night. I had the following before bed

10mg diazepam
1600mg gabapentin (extended release 2x 800mg)
1 joint of a 50/50 split again of harley quinn and bubba kush


----------



## Phoenix_03

2 mg xanax tonight, but i usually can fall asleep fine sober.


----------



## Jabberwocky

10mg of edible THC, hybrid strain. Better than nothing I guess


----------



## Bare_head

Some hashish which i ate (roughly 30mg of thc) and had a small smoke of  it last night. Thought i saw a spider on the wall but i think i was hallucinating . Was having some strange dreams i cant remember either ...


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Anxiety and nicotine.


----------



## 4meSM

The d-meth I took 11h ago definitely "fixed" my night. Wouldn't mind going to sleep soon though. 
Also took:
5.5g of kratom in 2 doses
1mg of etizolam
1 spliff


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine

Accidentally fell asleep during a group zoom meeting I was apart of. This was before I took me meds  whooooopps


----------



## kaosisallwesee

~100mg of edibles, followed by 180mg of IR DHC, ~1g of cherry pie, oh and a small joint soaked in freshly bled poppy blood. I'm sure there's better ways to smoke it if you have a mass of opium, but this was just a by product from cutting down poppies that I didn't want to see go to waste. So I got smearing


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m at the point where I’m only getting paradoxical effects from stimulants. So I expect I’ll smoke half w bowl of crystal and go straight to sleep immediately.


----------



## schizopath

Fuck Yeah! After a super stressful week I finally found some benzos 

5mg diazepam
15mg zopiclone

Luckily no tolerance so im feeling good


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Nothing and doing OK at it so far.


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
Magnesium
L-tryptophan
L-tyrosine
L-glutamine
1tspn Awa Moi kava kava

Just got home from a memorial for a fallen comrade. It was nice seeing everybody, but under bad circumstances.


----------



## schizopath

Still feeling the tramadol And just boosted 600mg gaba And 7.5mg zopiclone


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone
1.2g Gabapentin
200mg ibuprofen
50mg Hydroxyzine

About to head to work for my first night shift. Wish me luck! This will probably take some getting used to.


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
L-tryptophan
Magnesium

Gotta go to court in the morning. Slightly dreading it, but I don't think I have too awfully much to worry about. We'll see how it goes, wish me luck, say some prayers.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
1.2g Gabapentin
50mg Hydroxyzine

Court went about as well as I could have ever hoped for. Feeling really blessed and optimistic. Working the overnight shift tonight, so I'm mentally gearing up for that.


----------



## 4meSM

Pretty unremarkable night so far. I'm kinda jet lagged chilling at another time zone, I actually took out my "emergency stash" and snorted a small line of crystal to spice things up. It's very very rare for me to take long lasting stimulants past 7-8pm but I guess tonight is one of those times, unfortunately I can't go out right now due to covid restrictions and my friend couldn't bring me the weed I asked for. I only have a small amount of drugs with me but that's alright.


----------



## Ketamania

1750mg Soma (large dose), got me feeling like a wet noodle and relaxed. Gotta close one eye to type lol. Soma’s are nice cause they don’t show on drug tests (which I may have one coming up). Also took 120mg Adderall earlier. Oh and also 1mg clonazepam. It’s a good mix.


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
L-tryptophan
1tspn instant Kava

Sleep schedule is adjusting to the night shifts, going to hit the sack around 430 this am, hoping i don't sleep in too crazy awfully late so i can get some things done tomorrow


----------



## Murphdawg

Perforated said:


> I’m at the point where I’m only getting paradoxical effects from stimulants. So I expect I’ll smoke half w bowl of crystal and go straight to sleep immediately.


Yeah I have to save a bit for 11pm so I can actually fall asleep by midnight. Last week I slammed on two separate occasions just to fall asleep immediately after the rush ended


----------



## Jabberwocky

Murphdawg said:


> Yeah I have to save a bit for 11pm so I can actually fall asleep by midnight. Last week I slammed on two separate occasions just to fall asleep immediately after the rush ended


It’s funny. I haven’t had any meth for 2 days and now I’m having trouble sleeping.


----------



## deficiT

100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
L-tryptophan
1tspn instant kava

Trying to wind down, but i'm not quite tired yet after sleeping in for so long. I'm thinking I'll have another little drink of kava and possibly watch some more animal kingdom


----------



## 4meSM

Just took 3.5g of kratom.
I'm about 4h into a mushroom trip, the visuals are mostly over but the mental side is still here. I've spent the whole trip inside but I'd like to step outside right now, the darkness of the night is kinda triggering a very primitive fear though. Not sure if I should "fight" it and go outside or if I should listen to the fear... Oh shit, that's life in a nutshell.


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol
Relaxing Sauna
Tea
Epic film called gunpowder milkshake


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well i just got home after a few drinks with mates after a long day, so my night cap is

10mg nitrazepam
5mg valium
1 joint
400mg gabapentin
1x mybulen
3mg kratom

Hope for a good nights rest, sweet dreams to all.


----------



## schizopath

Too many zopiclones, maybe 37.5mg (...)
About 0.7mg of bupre   
Just started gulping some ciders


----------



## 6am-64-14m

tonight its gonna be

5mg cyclobenzaprine
300mg prgab
d8

gonna sleep through budah alarm in the am 
been stressing on internet reliability (got hardwired cams but dvr is connected by lan) since monday. "techs" been out a couple times and tired of them "fixin" shit and doing nothing pattin theirselves on the back. i did point out that their system wasnt grounded... they pointed at the groung connected to a splitter and i in turn pointed out that that splitter in no way was connected to the line i was using. oh ok. i got it grounded at least. damn.
found a work around for my issue so fuck em. tired of talkin and being the nice host when they dumb ass cant do shit mfs.

sorry man.
gonna sleep great tonight and into the am... 
t-1:05


----------



## ghostfreak

Feel so done out today, took between 60-90mg flmodafinil to keep me a bit awake as I’ve been sleeping most of the day.

Waiting for pay day next week so I can order more Tramadol and maybe noopept.


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg afghan #3 (again) 
40mg diazepam 

This was couple of hrs ago & is my fix for tonight but gonna stay up & watch the box for a few hrs, no point in letting the high go to waste eh?


----------



## Bad Obsession

That's me off the smack for a while now, few days on DHC reducing each day which is what I would usually do once in a while. Gonna take a break frm it for a while, in fact may just knock it on the head & chip once in a while. Getting by each day on 100mg of H but we all know that wouldn't last long before it turned into 200mg into half gram & so on...... 
After being on methadone for 19 yrs (came off in December 2019) I ain't going bk down that road again.....


----------



## deficiT

600mg Gabapentin
200mg Quetiapine
500mg L-Tryptophan 

just finished season 3 of game of thrones... chillin, hittin the vape, gonna pass out and then I've got group in the morning but at least i have the day off work


----------



## 6am-64-14m

~2mg bromazolam prolly definitivy more considring  9 am. imma eat more befor lsying down but my own guienie oig ya know?

webpage is stit ( or me) WELL SEE


----------



## 6am-64-14m

im not sleepin tonigh gonna get some coffee anyone wanna join>


----------



## 6am-64-14m

xtractwd re d8 outta the wick in the bs on and ate it... onaa see whats what.

still wanna see him about getting a better quality product and getting something for my money and time. not greedy just aint a ppunk.

so more coffee
b
nnzo
cigs 
and air


----------



## FractalMe

600mg of Gabapentin to start the night

Dab pen throughout

7 15mg Adderall XR crushed and snorted from 8pm last night until 8:30am this morning (still have 10mg left eeek lol)

15 grams of Maeng Da kratom spliced and taken in 2-3 gram increments throughout night alongside

I shot of kraken around 2am and 2 10$ margarita (10% 24fl oz) tall cans I am working on since I was dropped at home at 6am

Best drug of all, sleep has yet to come lmao, this might as well be my morning fix too but I work late typically and typically wake around 3pm in the day anyways. Been playing Civilization VI at my buddies mostly sober for 3 days that's the hardest drug on this post I swear XD

Be safe everyone!


----------



## deficiT

40mg Baclofen
1.2g Gabapentin
200mg Quetiapine
500mg L-Tryptophan

Got my loan refund in, caught up with all of my fines and things that have been hanging over my head. Now that that's taken care of, I'm hoping I can hang on to this money a bit. Might get a couple things I need, supplements and some nootropics, but other than that I'm planning on holding onto this money until I am ready to move out and get my place.


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol
0.8mg bupre
Those 1.5€ coffee drinks
Snus
Overwatch


----------



## schizopath

Just shot 1mg bupre and got dat "tired" feeling


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man to be honest my morning/daily fix puts me out at night. ha maybe some nutty bars and ice cold milk but these days are sweet (as far as getting to sleep). I have actually slept decently for a while now... maybe around the time we moved here? of course i have ,my sleepless nights and waking panics but thats just a thing. hahaha not so often thank god.
but my worst ever time was dropping benzos and opioids outright alone... lucky i didnt literally lose my mind... maybe i did. idk and do not care. we live and hopefully learn. 
ah

so my nightly fix is basically just lay down and close my eyes... and to keep them closed. thats the rub. 
ptah


----------



## Bad Obsession

6am-64-14m said:


> man to be honest my morning/daily fix puts me out at night. ha maybe some nutty bars and ice cold milk but these days are sweet (as far as getting to sleep). I have actually slept decently for a while now... maybe around the time we moved here? of course i have ,my sleepless nights and waking panics but thats just a thing. hahaha not so often thank god.
> but my worst ever time was dropping benzos and opioids outright alone... lucky i didnt literally lose my mind... maybe i did. idk and do not care. we live and hopefully learn.
> ah
> 
> so my nightly fix is basically just lay down and close my eyes... and to keep them closed. thats the rub.
> ptah


Yep when I was on the oxys I'd take 560mg at lunchtime & that would do me for a nightly sleep too


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bad Obsession said:


> Yep when I was on


I hit my limit mostly with kratom intake over a period but always cut off consumption of _all _shit after 6 pm est


----------



## deficiT

200mg Seroquel
500mg L-tryptophan

waiting on the train to quelville


----------



## paranoid android

I took i took 45mg's of zopiclone, abuvh of and  clonazelam. fuck imsomnia


----------



## schizopath

About 0.8mg and gonna eat my fave yogurt


----------



## paranoid android

2 shots of 60mg morphine each
5 7:5 Zopiclone
2mg clonazepam
A few bowl of Strawberry cough OG


----------



## schizopath

Shooting my last bupre (0.75mg). On dat snus. Might smoke a few cigs, been kinda crazy past 7 days so prolly going bed early today.


----------



## 4meSM

Ended up taking some meth at 7-8pm, that wasn't very wise. 
I started working on some stuff and now it's fucking 3am again... My sleep schedule has been pretty messed up lately. Would be nice to wake up ~early tomorrow as I have a bunch of stuff to do, but I also need to get enough sleep (that's my n°1 priority at the moment).
Anyway, just took 3.7g of red thai kratom and I'm about to smoke a spliff.


----------



## ghostfreak

paranoid android said:


> I took i took 45mg's of zopiclone, abuvh of and  clonazelam. fuck imsomnia


Wow I think the most I’ve taken is 20 odd mg - can you feel it at that dose?


----------



## schizopath

About 2.5mg of bupre with some quality rooibos tea


----------



## AutoTripper

Big dose of some strong Edible cannabis atm. Itself is a good buzz, nothing is by itself these days though. 4 grams Kratom 2 hours ago and kava up now, taking Kratom two days in a row again, I realise I do like Kava more than I thought.

The Kratom today, has not sliced through my anxiety like butter.

Still very jittery and highly irritable towards my mum who just can't help but do my head in lol.

I need a holiday. I'm not going to get one.

Trying to forget benzos exist for now. 3 x 5 mg doses all day and night,  one today as such.

If I hold off for the evening, one 5 mg dose may suffice, I need to hit 10 a day ideally.


----------



## TheFrogEffect

Smoked more meth from the bag I scooped up yesterday. Have enough to last me the night and through tomorrow. Its nowhere near as high quality stuff as what I got last time, but still getting me nice and spun.


----------



## SneakyCosmos

Xanax and chocolate milk


----------



## schizopath

Bout 0.5mg bupre 
Cigs
Rooibos tea


----------



## 6am-64-14m

been on like 50mg thc oil around 6pm and by 10 im out.


----------



## ghostfreak

3mg Xanax earlier but prob wore off now a few hours later.

100mg Tramadol crushed upas it’s the SR one. Also 150mg (2x75mg) during the day earlier.

WKD Tropical (haven’t had WKD in bloody years and noticed in the offy yesterday).


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bout time to hit that 75mg thc oil
no benz needed to rest at night.
lovin it.


----------



## dragonix

Delta 8, 9 (some legit speakeasy style hood dispensary packaged Cali stuff went with Thrax), & 10, kratom, a few beer strength type beverages, and a little DXM.

Munchies kicking in bad lol need to go get some this herb gonna knock me out tonight all done with kratom for tonight deep in the lull of multiple doses still last one not even a hour ago here we go baby off to a lazy couch adventure with some ice cream and tv with my best friend and live-in adoptee orphan Annie


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

4-pack of Csrlsberg special and a handful of useless codies as that's all I got lying around atm. Had a nice hit of something better earlier today but that was my last. Need to go cop some more


----------



## deficiT

200mg Quetiapine
500mg L-Tryptophan
300mg Gabapentin

Stayed up way too late last night, ended up sleeping all morning till about 1pm. Went and did work, got through that, practiced my speech a bit. 

Tomorrow I've got class, gonna try and be the first one to go to get it over with. And then Tues I've got court... YAY for that... just a check in to tell them I'm still in treatment and doing well.


----------



## AutoTripper

Lottsa trips now.

Well only 17. With about 140 grams Kava, plenty weed.

I've been seeing eyeballs EVERYWHERE lol for 24 hrs plus.

Kalaideskopic is the applicable word.


----------



## schizopath

Bought some candy so getting high on sugar tonight! ayy!

Maybe something else later, dunno yet.


----------



## schizopath

Finally got bupre! So injected 1mg and thats it for the night. I need to make that 7mg last...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

a decent dose of depression sometimes does the trick.


----------



## schizopath

Injected 0.5mg more bupre. And ran out of tobacco so went on to pick cigarette thumbs from the street... and it has been raining snow today so lol. But found enough for a small cigarette so they are drying atm. Its past midnight here so maybe a few Overwatch dps games and then some.


----------



## xaddictx

dus_aster said:


> fuck my stupid goddamn adaptable brain-
> 
> experiencing minor cannabinoid withdrawal after only a week of twice daily use. I am a walking advert for the dangers of kindling. Three days of opes, a few days of benzos, a week of cannabis- it doesn't matter, I'll end up in (manageable but still unpleasant and life-destabilizing) withdrawal. stupid, stupid, stupid. In my early 20s I could do weeks/months of opes, cannabis, or benzos, with no ill-effect upon cessation. These days? I get a rebound at the very least, if not minor-moderate withdrawal. I hate this shit, I won't be able to use for more than a day by the time I'm 30, is2g.
> 
> 
> OH WELL, ON A TOTALLY UNRELATED NOTE:
> home from work (training new guy... stress)
> 20mg brorphine
> Vape
> 2% milk (yeah, the hard stuff. Not as hard as homo but I only drink homo milk socially..)
> 1L H2O
> Two shots of tequila
> A nitrous cart if I can dig one up
> 
> T minus 45 minutes until my damn back stops hurting and I have the courage to cook something edible
> 
> movie recommendation: 1972's "Superfly", avail. in the criterion streaming collection. Great film; 1970s NYC and cocaine dealers, what's not to love. Blaxsploitation, to be sure, but it aspires to something greater (intentionally or unintentionally) and ends up painting a really intriguing picture of new york during some of it's darker days. Trigger warning cocaine use, sex, police violence


Didnt the movie Superfly have a song too?


----------



## xaddictx

6am-64-14m said:


> a decent dose of depression sometimes does the trick.


getting a dose of depression daily ever since my brother passed in June


----------



## xaddictx

dus_aster said:


> DID IT EVER, it's been stuck in my head going on 24 hours now.
> 
> Fuck. Sending you all the love, compassion, and empathy I can muster, re: your brother's passing. Nobody should ever have to lose a brother before their time.
> 
> I don't want to preach or be presumptious, so please feel free to tell me to fuck off, but I lost someone recently, and have found it hard but really beneficial to write down random positive memories of them? Like, write them down when I'm in an okay place, psychologically, and then read them when I go through the hardest of the daily rough-patches. After a while you end up with enough of the memories that when things get bad you can flip through the writing like you're reading a book, and be reminded of them in a good way instead of a bad way. Doesn't really matter if you're good at writing or enjoy writing, the act of doing it is in and of itself therapeutic and feels like a way to honour a loved one. And, you can share that writing with the other people who were in your bro's life... sharing that feels like a small way to 'give back' to someone we've lost.
> 
> Take care, friend. From one brother to another.


Thank you so much for that! And no I would not tell you to fuck off.Everyone here on Bluelight is wonderful for helping each other out. Everyones empathy here has touched my heart, and I will remember that.


----------



## darvocet21

schizopath said:


> Finally got bupre! So injected 1mg and thats it for the night. I need to make that 7mg last...


Big dose, esp if not IM


----------



## Kl519

Some good weed, a cig, and some coffee.


----------



## darvocet21

Kl519 said:


> Some good weed, a cig, and some coffee.


 the Unholy Trinity... I'm about to step out for my third cigarette of the day.


----------



## darvocet21

dus_aster said:


> I miss smoking but I'm digging that vaping lets me get away with smoking like one seemed to be able to in the 2000s... in a restaurant kitchen, in a movie theatre bathroom, in my parents' house, etc. Got tired of being mad-dogged by every anti-smoker with an axe to grind, and for whatever reason people don't seem to care about the vaping
> Never having to go out in the rain to smoke is nice if you're living on the upper west coast and it rains 9mo out of the year lol
> The """high""" doesn't compare (no anxiolytic rush) but after a year of it I've stopped missing it tbh
> And it costs me like, one-quarter what tobacco does, smokes in Canada cost an arm, a leg, and a kidney T__T


I'm lighting up right now. Lucky Strike 100 filter ... the filter protects me from myself!


----------



## deficiT

Called off work tonight. Missed the show I was planning on going to because I'm still feeling ill from whatever the fuck is causing me to throw up everywhere. Having doubts that it was the f-phenibut dose I took the other day because i'm still sick from it for whatever reason. 

popped 200mg Quetiapine
500mg L-Tryptophan
300mg Gabapentin

Watching the third season of You on Netflix; gonna catch some zzzz's here soon.


----------



## ghostfreak

Been staggering Tramadol for the past few hours, feeling good.

Been feeling real crappy the past few days don’t know what’s wrong.


----------



## ghostfreak

Added in 4mg Clonazepam.


----------



## deficiT

200mg Quetiapine
500mg L-Tryptophan
300mg Gabapentin

Finished up with work. Got some house hunting to do tomorrow, have a place to check out, a buddy is looking at a different one so hopefully something pans out. 

Watching the last couple episodes of the third season of You. Feeling a little zonked.


----------



## ghostfreak

dus_aster said:


> @ghostfreak , sorry it's been a tough past few days, not being able to put one's finger on the source of the difficulty is often upsetting in and of itself
> Hope you glean some relief from the trammies and clonaz tho
> 
> ---
> Coming down off MBZP, time to switch to comfort drugs-
> 
> 25mg brorphine
> 400mg f-phenibut
> A few bowls of cannabis (~0.5g)
> A 5% AbV beer
> A whole large pizza; because, Fuck, that's why, what do you want from me
> Water
> Breaking Bad (it's aged really well, I gotta say. Legacy television has a different vibe and even a different structure than stuff made in the age of streaming and Netflix Originals, in my opinion. I think streaming has, on the whole, been good for TV, as has the popularization of the limited series, but it's always fun to delve back into BB or Madmen or The Wire and remember a simpler time when AMC was free and your options were limited to whatever was on in that moment.)
> Maybe a lil Money Heist too??
> A hot shower
> A warm bathrobe (got this sweet little wool number from 1980s West Germany, at the thrift store, brown with black piping and a pocket for a pocket square)
> 
> Almost dark enough to go play with fireworks. My sober brother will do the dirty, I'll just watch in rapturous ecstasy; don't trust myself to not sit there staring at the lit fuze with my head positioned above the launch tube.
> Haven't had seen fireworks since like, 2014, 2015? Pretty stoked. Maybe I'll load up the BB gun and go shoot some cans in the basement. Definitely glad I booked today off work, I've needed the break. Back to relative sobriety on Monday, but enjoying the hedonism, today.


Thank you @dus_aster


----------



## schizopath

12AM and found MORE BUPRE. GABA & BUPRE GANG AYYYY


----------



## simstim

Crack and heroin!!

That's well outside my norm but I am splurging tonight.

Really I wanted some meth for today and tomorrow but all I could find was crack and heroin. 

I think opiates plus cocaine is a much better high than meth plus opiates.

Splurge night!! Classic speedball!!


----------



## deficiT

1.2g Gabapentin
500mg L-Tryptophan
100mg Quetiapine

Gonna try and get snoozing here soon, gonna get up early tomorrow to drive down for court. Still not thrilled about that but it is what it is.


----------



## xaddictx

deficiT said:


> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 500mg L-Tryptophan
> 100mg Quetiapine
> 
> Gonna try and get snoozing here soon, gonna get up early tomorrow to drive down for court. Still not thrilled about that but it is what it is.


Like the avatar....McMurphy!


----------



## schizopath

So much bupre that it made me chasing that dopamine drip on wikipedia *facepalm*


----------



## D's

gogo&slow down.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Gotta Eat your kitties,  yum


----------



## D's

VerbalTruist said:


> Gotta Eat your kitties,  yum


mmmm, pussy lickin' good.


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg bupre to get me well. Also blueberry rooibos tea + cigs and snus.

Love you guys


----------



## schizopath

1mg of ksalol and shared a joint with my friend


----------



## schizopath

Shot 40mg ritalin x2 earlier. Now smokin herb with mates on 3mg ksalol


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Floating in relaxation on
1.3 grams of gabapentin 
3mg clonazepam 1 SL

About 30 or more bowls of some legal no joke  

Feeling fantastic and stumbly lol listening to music havin a snack high as shit with all this synergy  loving life rn


----------



## schizopath

The weekend came early 

Smoked a joint
Took 1mg ksalol
Injected 0.5mg more bupre
Snus
Playing some nighttime ow


----------



## schizopath

Got some ritalins practically for free. Coming down so...

1mg ksalol
0.8mg bupre
Food
Cigs


----------



## SoCalShordie

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread here.
> 
> Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.



Definitely 4-6 bars of 2mg Xanax & half a gallon of Henny


----------



## darvocet21

schizopath said:


> 12AM and found MORE BUPRE. GABA & BUPRE GANG AYYYY


Sharing is caring


----------



## SoCalShordie

schizopath said:


> Got some ritalins practically for free. Coming down so...
> 
> 1mg ksalol
> 0.8mg bupre
> Food
> Cigs


Wow what even is ksalol? I’ve never even heard of that lol.


----------



## schizopath

SoCalShordie said:


> Wow what even is ksalol? I’ve never even heard of that lol.


Serbian xanax. Sometimes alprazolam, sometimes flualprazolam.... I prefer the flualp cuz they last longer.


----------



## darvocet21

SoCalShordie said:


> Definitely 4-6 bars of 2mg Xanax & half a gallon of Henny


Hey Shordie you mind if call you Shawty ?


----------



## darvocet21

schizopath said:


> Serbian xanax. Sometimes alprazolam, sometimes flualprazolam.... I prefer the flualp cuz they last longer.


Long as they're not floozizezitramp.
(date rape drug)


----------



## darvocet21

schizopath said:


> Serbian xanax. Sometimes alprazolam, sometimes flualprazolam.... I prefer the flualp cuz they last longer.


Can you explain to me why Dead Man Walking is so anti Albanian? So much so that he had to eviscerate the fact that I was 1/128 Serbian even though I made it up


----------



## SoCalShordie

darvocet21 said:


> Hey Shordie you mind if call you Shawty ?


Lol that’s how “Shordie” is supposed to be pronounced anyway..I just spell it as Shordie


----------



## AutoTripper

You know, I swear, just clove tea is pretty effective at both drifting you off, and not stirring through night if you don't need a hundred wees lol.

Mind you, it's handy for remembering and becoming more lucid and fully awake and perceptive in visionary dreams.

Like, no longterm UTI's and I would be missing hellova load of crazy dreaming shit lol!

Chamomile, does work too. In context. Studies, which I personally kind of deplore as the gold standard for an atom to breathe and shit nowadays lol...demonstrated I'll say, this effect. Placebo and statistical fluke ruled out.

Like, vs control groups, an extra hour good sleep per night or something.

But chamomile is weak vs organic Clove powder, boiled water.

I am allergic to cloves myself. Just a few spices actually- asefoetida, nutmeg, garam masala...

Try Clove. One round teaspoon. Sweeten if wish.


----------



## ghostfreak

2.5g Phenibut
20mg Diazepam


----------



## 6am-64-14m

those d8 gummies had me out before 11 and i was plannin on stayin up kept "nodding" but to be fair it was two hours past my reg bed time.
may have to stow some for the toolbox for rainy days....


----------



## hylite

6am-64-14m said:


> those d8 gummies had me out before 11 and i was plannin on stayin up kept "nodding" but to be fair it was two hours past my reg bed time.
> may have to stow some for the toolbox for rainy days....


Hey be carefully out there. It's a twinky world.
The tool ?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hylite said:


> The tool ?


The box that contains tool to make it past a "crisis" if one should materialize and history has shown me that they do regardless of where one is on their journeys.
Love


----------



## hylite

6am-64-14m said:


> The box that contains tool to make it past a "crisis" if one should materialize and history has shown me that they do regardless of where one is on their journeys.
> Love


what. 6am the tool guy.


----------



## hylite

so far strong imodium jk 
my treat a dose of 1/2 325 apap

and lot's and lot's of Tina and Margy Dabz and 
Nitro Punch Very Potent. 

I miss Captain. And his dabz. ♡  

So serious.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hylite said:


> what. 6am the tool guy.


Yeah, thats me. gotta lotta shit to get into storage this week. tools mostly but there is other stuff like washer/dryer (last minute of course) and furniture beds tables china cabinet dressers blah blah and i have to do it smart or fuck my leg up... it was aching like hell this AM. Just got up and started moving around, ya know? Whatttaya do?


hylite said:


> So serious.


I know.


----------



## hylite

Ride a bike. Remember somone toll on me.
Im a marine biologist and a brain surgeon. But not lately.


----------



## schizopath

Just shot some bupre. Out of cigs so on dat snus. Watching a unabomber "document" with my brotha.


----------



## Nas47

darvocet21 said:


> Hey Shordie you mind if call you Shawty ?


No need for night fix with patch


----------



## Delsyd

A big fat dose of various cannabinoids


----------



## darvocet21

Delsyd said:


> A big fat dose of various cannabinoids


Word.


----------



## SoCalShordie

Just smoked the last of this crys I had left out of Jimmy the bong & then did some dabz


----------



## SoCalShordie

A bowl of crys (kind of..just resin)
And a bottle of Henny lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

the very last of the benzo (etiz) ~3mg


----------



## deficiT

1.5mg Alprazolam
1.5mg Flualprazolam
1.2g Gabapentin
40mg Baclofen

Took half of one of my bars when I got home from work, and then just now added another half, figured I'd throw in some gabas and even added another 40mg baclofen, I usually only take 40mg a day, but figure I need to relax and wind down from the methcyclazodone + dextroamphetamine that powered me through my work shift, the admin headaches and the overall stress of the day. Gonna hold off on the Quetiapine as I took some last night and I'm trying to not take it as frequently, just enough to keep me from getting manic. But I'm tired of the blunted emotions I get from it, overall Quetiapine is a very useful drug for me but when I'm on it for long periods I just get numb to the world and I don't appreciate that.

I even was able to knock out my human services homework, so now just gotta stress about the English paper rough draft + annotated bibliography by Tuesday. We'll see what goes down. Overall I'm happy with my progress. Looking forward to getting some disso magic going on soon.


----------



## Nas47

deficiT said:


> 1.5mg Alprazolam
> 1.5mg Flualprazolam
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 40mg Baclofen
> 
> Took half of one of my bars when I got home from work, and then just now added another half, figured I'd throw in some gabas and even added another 40mg baclofen, I usually only take 40mg a day, but figure I need to relax and wind down from the methcyclazodone + dextroamphetamine that powered me through my work shift, the admin headaches and the overall stress of the day. Gonna hold off on the Quetiapine as I took some last night and I'm trying to not take it as frequently, just enough to keep me from getting manic. But I'm tired of the blunted emotions I get from it, overall Quetiapine is a very useful drug for me but when I'm on it for long periods I just get numb to the world and I don't appreciate that.
> 
> I even was able to knock out my human services homework, so now just gotta stress about the English paper rough draft + annotated bibliography by Tuesday. We'll see what goes down. Overall I'm happy with my progress. Looking forward to getting some disso magic going on soon.


Half patch 15mg diazepam....some weed


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s 8:30 PM Sunday here and I absolutey have to be asleep by 1AM and up to tackle the week and my many critical overdue things by 7AM.

Only problem is I feel I just woke up and wouldn’t mind taking the dog for a 10 k walk.

I fear there is nothing in the medicine box to close out this weekend. I took 5 mg of valium a half hour ago to give my brain a signal to start packing things up. My brain replied “ha ha nice try, now fuck off”.

I’m tempted to try a full anti-psychotic trip killing dose of Seroquel. Maybe 400 mg. Plus another 40 mg valium. Seems a bit over the top since normally 25 mg seroquel and 5 mg puts me to sleep in 20 minutes after a 2 day party.

I need to start putting drug injestion, comeup periods, high periods, comedown periods, and recovery periods in my phone calendar along with every other thing I do in life. These last minute scheduling conflicts are where I’m gonna get caught out as the uncontrollable and entirely unprofessional fiend and debauch that I am. I missed a tennis lesson last week too due to having utterly no idea what day of the week it was.


----------



## SoCalShordie

Half a bottle of Henny split with my boyfriend as usual night time routine..a couple hits from the crys bong too


----------



## schizopath

Just downed 1mg ksalol + Gonna inject me an 0.5mg bupre and play a few more ow dps matches. Need that sleep cause just had 3 day amph binge and works starting in 2 days.


----------



## deficiT

Idk like 750mg f-phenibut, lost track
.75mg alprazolam
.75mg flualprazolam

Still pretty down. Idk what it is. Didn't get any management training done. Got bitched at by a bunch of shit customers at work. Just wishing I was someone else at the moment.

Might take a Seroquel later. Idk. Maybe that'll help me stop feeling things.


----------



## SoCalShordie

Smoked a fat bowl a few mins ago, just got to the liquor store wit my dude to get some…… Hennessyyyyyy


----------



## deficiT

Earlier had 
2mg Suboxone
10mg methcyclazodone
.75mg Alprazolam
.75mg Flualprazolam
Just dropped 100mg MDMA

Finished up with work. Didn't get to finish any of my manager training shit. Honestly haven't even been able to start on my English paper at all. But with the condition my mental has been in lately, I thought it appropriate that I introduce a little love into my head and I'm hoping this is an enjoyable experience. I haven't rolled in so long, and I've definitely missed it. 

Happy trails!


----------



## Nas47

deficiT said:


> Earlier had
> 2mg Suboxone
> 10mg methcyclazodone
> .75mg Alprazolam
> .75mg Flualprazolam
> Just dropped 100mg MDMA
> 
> Finished up with work. Didn't get to finish any of my manager training shit. Honestly haven't even been able to start on my English paper at all. But with the condition my mental has been in lately, I thought it appropriate that I introduce a little love into my head and I'm hoping this is an enjoyable experience. I haven't rolled in so long, and I've definitely missed it.
> 
> Happy trails!


May be no more than 2mg bupe a day good in patch form 15mg diazepam some weed.Some work to do in the nearest town


----------



## SoCalShordie

deficiT said:


> Earlier had
> 2mg Suboxone
> 10mg methcyclazodone
> .75mg Alprazolam
> .75mg Flualprazolam
> Just dropped 100mg MDMA
> 
> Finished up with work. Didn't get to finish any of my manager training shit. Honestly haven't even been able to start on my English paper at all. But with the condition my mental has been in lately, I thought it appropriate that I introduce a little love into my head and I'm hoping this is an enjoyable experience. I haven't rolled in so long, and I've definitely missed it.
> 
> Happy trails!


You lucky mother fucker lol dam me and my boyfriend have been trying to cop some molly but no luck. Haven’t rolled in like 5 years lol. I’m definitely jealous


----------



## SoCalShordie

At the corner store wit my man just copped another nightly bottle of Hennessyyyy my main bitch lol. Now it’s time for some midnight mobbin


----------



## schizopath

Etizolam
Ksalol
Bupre
Cigarette
Snus


----------



## Nas47

Wish i had some weed for night fix,but is over.Guess i drink a glass of cold water and readin a book


----------



## Robi

was going to be zanax and gaba been up all night , now near 9 am, but now i wont take this shit, thanks to honest members, sleep when im dead i suppose, whew my employees are gonna love me, ugh


----------



## deficiT

So last night after my trip/roll, I had to get some "down" time, popped

3mg Alprazolam
3mg Flualprazolam
100mg Quetiapine

That seemed to sort me out nicely, only problem is I forgot to set my alarm and again overslept for class ..... Oh well, the important part is I did get some school work done today


----------



## SoCalShordie

I guess this is night time for me technically today lol since I’m barely going to sleep now. At least I think I am lol. Loaded the clear stuff into Jimmy the bong & been sipping on a bottle of 1800..y’all know Henny is normally my thing but we only got tequila here right now & im too sleepy to go to the corner store lol


----------



## deficiT

SoCalShordie said:


> I guess this is night time for me technically today lol since I’m barely going to sleep now. At least I think I am lol. Loaded the clear stuff into Jimmy the bong & been sipping on a bottle of 1800..y’all know Henny is normally my thing but we only got tequila here right now & im too sleepy to go to the corner store lol


Whatcha mean by the clear stuff? Ice, crank, speed?


----------



## deficiT

A blast on the ole DMT, 30mg
1.2g Gabapentin
A ton of F-Phenibut, can't remember how much maybe 700mg? at this point

I'm not really super tired. Got a little homework done but of course I've got a bunch more. Oh lord, here we go.

Might blast off one more time, see if that doesn't get me to where I need to be.


----------



## schizopath

Ksalol
0.6mg bupre
Cigarettes
Snus
Tea


----------



## schizopath

Another ksalol to celebrate


----------



## simstim

I've been smoking killer bud, eating Delta 8 concentrate, drinking MD 20/20 Island pineapple spiked punches, and smoking meth residue from the pipe. No sleep in the foreseeable future. I slept all day.


----------



## Robi

finally gave in xanax and took gabapentin, hadnt slept in 3 days


----------



## D's

Robi said:


> finally gave in xanax and took gabapentin, hadnt slept in 3 days


i can relate mate. sucks when you have to work in the morning and you have to legit go buy womens makeup' to cover the black rings around your eyes, and any other type of makeup and such just so you appear to look normal.

To help me sleep, took 5x drops of Bromazolam (1ml = 5mg ). I really enjoy it when I'm unable to sleep.. Just can't over do it because it does also feel like xanax at times, just minus the extreme bar'd out feeling.


----------



## Tryptamino

High quality Instant Kava (actually is stronger than regular Kava) with Red Bali Kratom and an edible/bowl tokes of some NY Sour Diesel
It’s hitting the spot, good night blue light


----------



## Robi

Gabapentin for sleep, its near 4 am and cant


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well just got home from a night out with my mates, we had a few beers and shots and chowed kratom in between and just had .25mg alzam and 10mg valium and a few bong hits. Gonna get comfy on the couch now and watch tv till i pass out. Good Night all..


----------



## JTemperance

I've prepped myself a nice clean shot from 275mg of good-quality black tar heroin (~35‐45% purity?) for IM injection into my thigh in the near future, as shown below in all its well-filtered beauty:


----------



## Robi

just got a script for trazadone,damn this new doc takes texts and gives what i want, chose traz cause i dont wanna push this new doc and learning tht its not that addictive, i was starting to want to take this xanax every night, under a wee bit of odd stressors and i know me, want the easy way out, but yeah looking forward to rest, tho that traz sure dries my mouth if i remember correctly but yep 200 mg of traz will do it~crosses fingers


----------



## schizopath

12mg bromazepam 
4mg bupre


----------



## Bad Obsession

10mg zopiclone 
500mg soma


----------



## Nas47

BasedGod said:


> 12mg bromazepam
> 4mg bupre


Bromazepam is a good benzo for me.Medium acting,but more expensive than valium.May be the next time will ask a script for lexotan(bromazepam)


----------



## Nas47

BasedGod said:


> 12mg bromazepam
> 4mg bupre


Yesterday night-two beers+5mg valium.This morning 3mg bupr.,10 mg valium,some tiny microdose dried cacti.Wait a phonecall for some weed.Nice day bros and sis.


----------



## simstim

Got a couple beers.
Few blunt roaches.
Some ice that my neighbors gifted me this morning.

I've been sleeping all day. Just woke up a couple hours ago. Everyone have a great night!!


----------



## schizopath

Too much ksalols and bupre


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg more bupre and 1mg more ksalol. Woke up at 6:30 so might play some more and watch hbo.


----------



## axe battler

JTemperance said:


> I've prepped myself a nice clean shot from 275mg of good-quality black tar heroin (~35‐45% purity?) for IM injection into my thigh in the near future, as shown below in all its well-filtered beauty:


Won't that abscess if IM'd??

Just alcohol tonight. 4 pints of Stella and a couple of tins of cider. Burrp. Need to order some GBL, it's been ages.


----------



## JTemperance

axe battler said:


> Won't that abscess if IM'd??


Knock on wood, but I haven't had one yet in >1000 IM injections (2x daily for 18 months).  Those green things in the top left of the photo are 0.22 wheel filters, which make a huge difference. The "before" photo of an unfiltered shot of tar, which I'll try to post at some point, is not a pretty sight.

But a genuine IM injection is absorbed a lot better than a missed IV shot, which is really "intradermal" not even SC. Hence the 1" tip, which they give out at the needle exchanges in my region due to the prevalence of "muscling" heroin (though groin injecting has caught on lately).


----------



## relentlessgenjin

Kratom is the heavyweight doing some damage tonight


----------



## thegreenhand

15 mg mirtazipine 
1 bowl of weed in the dry herb vape
1 strong gin and tonic


----------



## Nas47

thegreenhand said:


> 15 mg mirtazipine
> 1 bowl of weed in the dry herb vape
> 1 strong gin and tonic


Yesterday-daily meds(10 valium and little more bupr-about 4mg)+delicious piece a cacti.....this morning bupr.2mg,valium10,sertraline25....not left any weed(break couple a days)


----------



## Nas47

axe battler said:


> Won't that abscess if IM'd??
> 
> Just alcohol tonight. 4 pints of Stella and a couple of tins of cider. Burrp. Need to order some GBL, it's been ages.


Good colour


----------



## deficiT

Earlier in the evening I had

10mg Methcyclazodone

Kinda took it a little too late, so I'm still a little wired from the day and that. 

1.2g Gabapentin
40mg Baclofen
200mg Quetiapine

Slowly the sedatives are taking hold, but not enough. My gf is still sick and has been throwing up all night. Fuuuunnn


----------



## Robi

axe battler said:


> Won't that abscess if IM'd??
> 
> Just alcohol tonight. 4 pints of Stella and a couple of tins of cider. Burrp. Need to order some GBL, it's been ages.


----------



## Robi

Robi said:


>


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh whats GBL?


----------



## Nas47

Robi said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh whats GBL?


Some analog of GHB.(never tried this too)


----------



## Robi

a little whiskey, uh oh drank  2 nights in a row(just a few shots equivalent )oh i know booze doesnt aide in good sleep, i scored hydroxine(sp) just like a benydrl(sp)  should look up interactions, i know alcohol doesnt go well with most pharma, but no xanax!!


----------



## Pill poppa

6mg of k-pins (no tolerance to k-pins)

Cigs (Marlboro)
200mg dimenhydrinate
30ml of NyQuil

3-4 Gs of quality bud in a pipe and a 1.5 blunt and a king sized cone, feelin good and very peaceful rn

Gonna chill watching Rick and Morty until my last redose kicks in, and may pop another K-pin later

Anyways Just feeling fantastic, and tranquil probably gonna drink a cup of black coffee so I can stay awake and keep enjoying this mix 

Hope everybody is being safe


----------



## axe battler

Robi said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh whats GBL?


As said above it's an analogue of GHB. The body converts GBL to GHB pretty quickly and it's supposed to be a slightly shorted acting but stronger version. I've never had GHB itself but GBL is really nice - like a more euphoric alcohol buzz but it doesn't harm the liver and doesn't have any calories! Addictive though!


----------



## Robi

axe battler said:


> As said above it's an analogue of GHB. The body converts GBL to GHB pretty quickly and it's supposed to be a slightly shorted acting but stronger version. I've never had GHB itself but GBL is really nice - like a more euphoric alcohol buzz but it doesn't harm the liver and doesn't have any calories! Addictive though!


dammit @#>(*^!!$? why is everything half decent so addictive?


----------



## axe battler

Well I suppose anything pleasurable is addictive in it's own way. G** isn't as addictive as smack or crack at least and it's cheap as fucking chips.
Hard to get ahold of in the UK now unfortunately. I may have to seek some out in the not too distant future.
OT: just a tin (might have another soon) of dry cider. Craving more but I won't bend out of self restraint.


----------



## schizopath

Ksalol
Bupre
Snus
Cigs i picked up at nearby hotel


----------



## ghostfreak

Feeling warm and cosy from 100mg more Tram (400mg altogether over the past few hours) and 30mg Diazepam.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Anniversary of my soulmate dying, so (so far tonight, over the last 3 hours):

Rum 120ml*
Malibu 120ml*
Cigarettes 9
Sertraline 400mg
Dihydrocodeine 860mg
Gabapentin 300mg (though I'd ran out and found one under my bed)
Sodium Valproate: 800mg
Cyclizine 300mg
Naproxen 500mg
Loratadine 30mg
Trazodone 150mg
Quetiapine 100mg
???? x 2 (also found two mystery pills under my bed that I have zero fucking idea what they were....maybeeeeeee they were 5mg Bisprolol's but I really don't know)




*via two large Pina Coladas I got on impulse

....should be soothed and sedated (or asleep) but I still just want to scream and scream and scream...

P.S. anyone who lives in England please come give me hugs and pills


----------



## Nas47

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Anniversary of my soulmate dying, so (so far tonight, over the last 3 hours):
> 
> Rum 120ml*
> Malibu 120ml*
> Cigarettes 9
> Sertraline 400mg
> Dihydrocodeine 860mg
> Gabapentin 300mg (though I'd ran out and found one under my bed)
> Sodium Valproate: 800mg
> Cyclizine 300mg
> Naproxen 500mg
> Loratadine 30mg
> Trazodone 150mg
> Quetiapine 100mg
> ???? x 2 (also found two mystery pills under my bed that I have zero fucking idea what they were....maybeeeeeee they were 5mg Bisprolol's but I really don't know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *via two large Pina Coladas I got on impulse
> 
> ....should be soothed and sedated (or asleep) but I still just want to scream and scream and scream...
> 
> P.S. anyone who lives in England please come give me hugs and pills


Thats a lot of shit ma broda.I understand your pain.I am close to 50 and from my early twenty was witness of so many deaths-fatner,mother,uncle,friends,pets...everyday closer to death.for me,for you....for anybody.But thats ok.The things are used to be.Its hurt when young dies.When parrent buries his child,when the man suffer and there is no cure....Love you man.It will pass...those moment...like anything else,like the life itself


----------



## ghostfreak

Was so chilled last night, so good. Took some Alp and zoned out watching some horror.


----------



## Pill poppa

7-8 grams thru a bong
400mg cimetidine  
60mg diazepam
Cigs
Caffeine pill


----------



## Pill poppa

Bout to make a cup of strong black coffee (gettin noddy) n then ima smoke a few more bowls and watch some movies

Might add 10 mor mg max then I’m cutting myself off


----------



## Pill poppa

Decided on smoking as many bowls as possible, and got up to like 12-14 and then got nauseous

Just chillin in bed playing red dead 2, and waitin on my girl to get home and prolly fool around


----------



## hylite

I treated myself to extra mg's today
But I feel so much better.

I am running low on Blue Rhino wax 82%,
so addictive but so good. I think that stuff is so addictive. At least I can smoke bud to chill if i have to when I have. 

Anyway whew dabs are so strong. And good.


----------



## schizopath

Little bupre and a ksalol + cigs + snus


----------



## thegreenhand

Two bowls 
Two gin n tonics
Mirtazipine


----------



## schizopath

Little bit of bupre
0.5mg ksalol
Cigarette
Snus

Watching hbo max


----------



## Pill poppa

fully fasted since last night
2 strong cups of coffee (after many all thru today)
More Marlboro 100s 
40mg omeprazole
And In about 30 mins I’m gonna drop 3mg clonaz and I’m an hour maybe 1-2 more


----------



## Delsyd

100mg delta 8.


----------



## Pill poppa

About 10 or so big hits of a quality cartridge

been riding round town vaping weed/nic bumpin music goin to different stores dicking around getting groceries small furniture ect.

bout to go buy some weed and break in the new crib, it’s a small apartment but affordable, and big enough for me and my girl

Just can’t wait to get my tv setup and my Xbox and take a few more klonopin maybe and chill and watch YouTube/Netflix/Hulu etc.

Been stressed asf today so I’m happy we’re gonna be fully moved in first day and finally rip my bong hard asf (been fiendish all day for some THC)


----------



## Pill poppa

About 10-11 grams I think I weighed up

smoked with a homie I just met from my girls work (he was drunk and I convinced him to smoke more then he wanted)
 then he went home and then I broke my bong 
fuck it I’ll get another bowl while I’m at it

K-pins for me until tomorrow (ima stick with cones lol) broke in my new crib with the bong (1gram bowl)

bout 16 mg klonopin (im with a my girl btw)
plus caffeine and klonopin is like sex  and I have perma-tolerance


----------



## schizopath

Bupre ksalols black tea cigarettes cigars and snus


----------



## nznity

Beer beer beer and more


----------



## Pill poppa

Weed
4mg of k-pins
Cigs coffee


----------



## thegreenhand

Pinch of weed
Gin and tonic
Mirtazipine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well after spending a hellish day on the car to fit the new head on the block only to find out why the car was leaking water from the 4th Welsh plug which took me like 2-3 hrs to remove as it was rusted tight. But got it out eventually and got the head mounted, cover, manifold and carb reassembled back on the block, just wiring and and connnecting the exhaust. But fuck was it a gruelling day, my fingers are banged up and cut to shit. But with that said, i had the following in the last few hrs.

300mg codeine.
2500mg asap
1250mg ibuprofen 
20mg valium
250mg diphenhydramine
few bong hits
1.5l wine
200ml vodka
And a few hits H

Feeling super relaxed now and ready to just chill on my bed and watch "the purge season 2" till i pass out. Hope everyone had an awesome day. 19:35pm here now and ready for bed.

Sidenote. This car is becoming a pain in the butt now.


----------



## thegreenhand

Tea
Gin n tonic
2 glasses of wine
Mirtazipine


----------



## JTemperance

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well after spending a hellish day on the car to fit the new head on the block only to find out why the car was leaking water from the 4th Welsh plug which took me like 2-3 hrs to remove as it was rusted tight. But got it out eventually and got the head mounted, cover, manifold and carb reassembled back on the block, just wiring and and connnecting the exhaust. But fuck was it a gruelling day, my fingers are banged up and cut to shit. But with that said, i had the following in the last few hrs.
> 
> 300mg codeine.
> 2500mg asap
> 1250mg ibuprofen
> 20mg valium
> 250mg diphenhydramine
> few bong hits
> 1.5l wine
> 200ml vodka
> And a few hits H
> 
> Feeling super relaxed now and ready to just chill on my bed and watch "the purge season 2" till i pass out. Hope everyone had an awesome day. 19:35pm here now and ready for bed.
> 
> Sidenote. This car is becoming a pain in the butt now.



What make and year of car is it? I never learned much about fixing cars even though my dad and other family members were good at it, which I kind of regret now. But cars seem to break down a hell of a lot less than they did 20-30 years ago.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

JTemperance said:


> What make and year of car is it? I never learned much about fixing cars even though my dad and other family members were good at it, which I kind of regret now. But cars seem to break down a hell of a lot less than they did 20-30 years ago.


It's an Mk1 golf 1994 model. I got it at a steal of a price but a lot was wrong, a lot more then he said but i bought it "voetstoots" so can't complain. I myself know very little as i also never had any one teach me anything as i grew up without a father figure and the rest of uncles didn't care much for me either. Anyhow the previous owner blew the head so Im redoing everything and then when fixed flog it of again and then get another car to fix and sell. Some nice side money but very tedious especially if you don't know shit but by now i have a few friends that know a lot so they helping me and im learning a lot a long the way. This is my 2nd MK1 golf i bought fixed and sold again this year. And at least i make about 15-20% profit everytime ( not a lot but better then nothing ) plus i have the spare time to do all this lol. But it does help to have a fair bit of knowledge about the general stuff. That way you can actually pull over for that hot lady standing on her phone next to the road and actually pull over and try and help then just drive by cause you don't know shit lol


----------



## Nas47

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well after spending a hellish day on the car to fit the new head on the block only to find out why the car was leaking water from the 4th Welsh plug which took me like 2-3 hrs to remove as it was rusted tight. But got it out eventually and got the head mounted, cover, manifold and carb reassembled back on the block, just wiring and and connnecting the exhaust. But fuck was it a gruelling day, my fingers are banged up and cut to shit. But with that said, i had the following in the last few hrs.
> 
> 300mg codeine.
> 2500mg asap
> 1250mg ibuprofen
> 20mg valium
> 250mg diphenhydramine
> few bong hits
> 1.5l wine
> 200ml vodka
> And a few hits H
> 
> Feeling super relaxed now and ready to just chill on my bed and watch "the purge season 2" till i pass out. Hope everyone had an awesome day. 19:35pm here now and ready for bed.
> 
> Sidenote. This car is becoming a pain in the butt no





Coffeeshroom said:


> It's an Mk1 golf 1994 model. I got it at a steal of a price but a lot was wrong, a lot more then he said but i bought it "voetstoots" so can't complain. I myself know very little as i also never had any one teach me anything as i grew up without a father figure and the rest of uncles didn't care much for me either. Anyhow the previous owner blew the head so Im redoing everything and then when fixed flog it of again and then get another car to fix and sell. Some nice side money but very tedious especially if you don't know shit but by now i have a few friends that know a lot so they helping me and im learning a lot a long the way. This is my 2nd MK1 golf i bought fixed and sold again this year. And at least i make about 15-20% profit everytime ( not a lot but better then nothing ) plus i have the spare time to do all this lol. But it does help to have a fair bit of knowledge about the general stuff. That way you can actually pull over for that hot lady standing on her phone next to the road and actually pull over and try and help then just drive by cause you don't know shit lol


One of my first cars was vw 2 1994 -1.3 and 1.6 diesel variety.At the time,even now very solid and simple engine.Without electronic.many people have to fix by themself the car.Fast accelerate the speed-small,trustful and solid car.Even now on vw,but with all el.systems etc ..


----------



## schizopath

Bupre took long damn. Big day tomorrow so gon take little more bupre, eat and watch hbo max.

Ksalol
Bupre
Cigs
Snus


----------



## schizopath

Ksalol
Bupre
Cigarette
Snus


----------



## JTemperance

I'm alternating between seltzer water and a nicotine e-juice at the moment, enjoying the IM shot of ~270mg black tar heroin that I just did.


----------



## Nas47

JTemperance said:


> I'm alternating between seltzer water and a nicotine e-juice at the moment, enjoying the IM shot of ~270mg black tar heroin that I just did.


Rarely have night fix.In bad days got some wine or vodka plus 5mg valium.My sleep is good for now.This morning ordinary meds-bupr.3mg,diazepam 15mg and every third day do microdosing(200mg dry semilanceata and a gram dried San Pedro).Very good synergia between this two,relax positive feeling and good mental and health condition.Have no weed from maybe three days.Have a nice,productive and peaceful day all of you.


----------



## JTemperance

Nas47 said:


> Rarely have night fix.In bad days got some wine or vodka plus 5mg valium.My sleep is good for now.This morning ordinary meds-bupr.3mg,diazepam 15mg and every third day do microdosing(200mg dry semilanceata and a gram dried San Pedro).Very good synergia between this two,relax positive feeling and good mental and health condition.Have no weed from maybe three days.Have a nice,productive and peaceful day all of you.


Sounds like a good routine to me. Is there a specific reason why you take the diazepam 15mg in the morning? Just curious, since my intuition would probably be to take it at night or at least split it.


----------



## SoCalShordie

Smacking this bottle of Henny to the face..couple rips from the bong & Marlboro 27 100’s


----------



## Nas47

JTemperance said:


> Sounds like a good routine to me. Is there a specific reason why you take the diazepam 15mg in the morning? Just curious, since my intuition would probably be to take it at night or at least split it.


I do split it.10 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon.My morning starts at 4 A.M.Goin to bed at 8-9 PM.Its just a years long habbit to start a day with a benzo pill.It did not affect me in anyway,cause I am pretty tolerant to that dose.Did not like sedative pills,but all started like a additive to my opiate/opioid.Stay on this dose regime 10-20 mg valium daily from years.No urge to up the dose.All this benzos,Z drugs and Gaba drugs scared me more than opies


----------



## hylite

i just needed opioid
and monster drink
tsit oh yeh and lovely
lovely dabz. lovely.

edit: and water


----------



## hylite

i hope someone can give me
valium someday.
if not i have to settle for xanax 
i would rather avoid if at all possible.


edit: valium is beautiful (to me)


----------



## snortyjones

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread here.
> 
> Mine was some truly amazing sex, followed by a toke of hash and a cigarette.


snort 1mg of tizanidine, sleep like a baby


----------



## ghostfreak

Synth noid vapes and some horror films yay


----------



## thegreenhand

Coffeeshroom said:


> It's an Mk1 golf 1994 model


I love those old golfs

Anyways my nightly fix:

1 beer
1 vodka cran
1/2 bowl weed
15 mg mirtazipine


----------



## SoCalShordie

My corner store was out of Henny so it’s just Courvoisier & my wax pen tonight, nothing hard. Listening to Pony by Ginuwine


----------



## thegreenhand

I had a 5 mg thc gummy this afternoon. It hit a lot stronger than I was expecting and I actually was a lil anxious for the first hour or so

I’ve had 5-6 drinks over the last few hours during xmas dinner

Now time for mirtazipine and bed


----------



## nznity

10mg cbd gummies 
40mg oxy
Loads of beer and bacco 
Not even 12 here yet xD8


----------



## 4meSM

Kratom, red wine, nicotine. Waiting for a girl to get to my place, got some gbl (for myself) and some weed for later. 

Merry christmas !!


----------



## thegreenhand

Mirtazipine


----------



## ghostfreak

thegreenhand said:


> Mirtazipine


Snap! Me too.


----------



## ghostfreak

100mg Tramadol
Bottle of Corona (not supposed to be drinking but craving this lol).


----------



## thegreenhand

ghostfreak said:


> Snap! Me too.


It’s a wonderful substance. Some of the best sleep of my life lol.


----------



## thegreenhand

2 beers
1 gin n tonic 
15 mg mirtazipine 

I’m out of weed atm :/


----------



## phenethylo J

Dabbing some distillate and sipping some chamomile tea right now.


----------



## kush

Vaped B grade fetty powder
200 mg cannabis edibles
Bowls of og kush
750 mg of soma
150 mg pregablin


----------



## Tryptamino

I've been doing a bit too much k lately lol
It's for my depression ok?


----------



## thegreenhand

Delta8
Mirtazipine 
Hibiscus tea


----------



## thegreenhand

delta8
2x gin n tonic
mirtazipine

listening to some hiatus kaiyote…


----------



## hylite

opie 
grapes 
sativa


----------



## Nas47

hylite said:


> opie
> grapes
> sativa


Dayly meds-bupe and valium.0.2  dried semilanceata.Lot of weed.Happy New Year!


----------



## axe battler

To @thegreenhand  and @ghostfreak do you find there's negative side effects to mirtazipine? What have you found the benefits to be?
Really interested in the anti depressant and sleep inducing qualities but worried about weight gain and daytime drowsiness. I need to be fairly alert for work. Thanks!


----------



## thegreenhand

axe battler said:


> To @thegreenhand  and @ghostfreak do you find there's negative side effects to mirtazipine? What have you found the benefits to be?
> Really interested in the anti depressant and sleep inducing qualities but worried about weight gain and daytime drowsiness. I need to be fairly alert for work. Thanks!


I found for the first few weeks I had a bit of grogginess throughout the day and yes my appetite was definitely increased. After week 3 or 4 all that went away. Appetite is back to normal and no daytime grogginess. Though I sometimes really struggle to get out of bed in the morning, once I’m up I’m good. 

This is at a dose of 15 mg taken 2ish hrs before bed btw


----------



## hylite

opioid to stop anxiety and the shakes !! (no taurine this morning☹)
dab
no weed yet !


----------



## ghostfreak

axe battler said:


> To @thegreenhand  and @ghostfreak do you find there's negative side effects to mirtazipine? What have you found the benefits to be?
> Really interested in the anti depressant and sleep inducing qualities but worried about weight gain and daytime drowsiness. I need to be fairly alert for work. Thanks!


Been on Mirtazapine for years now, still get insane hunger binges but luckily I can control them and it helps me have a good sleep so there’s that too.


----------



## paranoid android

For NYE i had5 
A bottle of Stolichnya
5 zopiclone
5 clonazepam and when the booze wore off 120mg's of morphine


----------



## Tryptamino

Last night it was a truly epic candy flip with some k to take it to the next level


----------



## 6am-64-14m

That 1g phenibut had me asleep by 9 ish last night. couldnt keep my eyes open.
and that weed is dope


----------



## thegreenhand

15 mg mirtazipine  
4 beers
25 mg delta8 gummy


----------



## JTemperance

Fresh tar and stale candy.


----------



## thegreenhand

15 mg mirtazipine 
12.5 mg delta8 gummy


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg bupre
Klonopin earlier
Snus
Some chill gaming


----------



## thegreenhand

15 mg mirtazipine
2 beers
few puffs of vaped delta8


----------



## thegreenhand

15 mg mirtazipine
2 gin + tonics
2 beers
12 mg delta8 gummy
4-5 puffs vaped delta8

I think I may need to cool it a bit with the drinking as of late


----------



## vnessa

Champagne and vics tonight


----------



## axe battler

Vics vapour rub?
OT; 2.2g pnenibut and 4x 300ml kronenburg


----------



## axe battler

2 x bottles kronenburg and 3 x 7.5mg zopiclone


----------



## JTemperance

axe battler said:


> 2 x bottles kronenburg and 3 x 7.5mg zopiclone


Were you still feeling the phenibut when you took the zopiclone? It sounds like a nice mix to me.


----------



## axe battler

Not sure but maybe I'll try that in future.


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

Clonazepam & thc is my go-to-nightly.

Mirtazipine knocks a mf out too if you  have no tolerance to it.

Tizanadine is nice.

Usually I'm already ready for bed by 6, 7, 8 in the evening cause I'm getting old & spend most of the day feeling tired already as it is. Think it's depression. 
Almost narcoleptic.

Can't watch TV or ride in a passenger seat of a car without spontaneously starting to pass out. 

I've become a master at "resting my eyes". I constantly have to take a break and at least just close my eyes long enough, without actually falling asleep, that I feel semi-refreshed after like 15-30 mins of being able to rest  my eyes. It's actually grown bothersome and I wish I had more energy.


----------



## LandsUnknown

A couple pints of PBR, a tall boy, a 10mg gummy. Also having a ground beef liver, jalapeno and butter/rice homemade breakfast sausage meat with onion, sage, and thyme that I made a couple days ago with a gram or so of d8/d10 flower added to the mix just now. Going to cook it later tonight.


----------



## Nas47

LandsUnknown said:


> A couple pints of PBR, a tall boy, a 10mg gummy. Also having a ground beef liver, jalapeno and butter/rice homemade breakfast sausage meat with onion, sage, and thyme that I made a couple days ago with a gram or so of d8/d10 flower added to the mix just now. Going to cook it later tonight.


Vodka-may be 150g.Up my valium to 20mg daily.Restart zoloft.Obviously must take it all my life.It does not help a lot.Just not in agony.Three addictions(with tobaco-four).Many mental health issues i guess.Or consequences after i crack my skull in the front window of the car after the accident.Or dark rituals from my enemy.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Last nigh nada other than a few puffs of d8

tonight 16mg bubre/4mg naloxone
~400mg delta 8 thc
up late and sleepy
and hungry


----------



## Burnt Offerings

1 cup of kratom tea (Red Maeng Da combined with some goodies from my 4oz. bag of kratom extracts)
Some herb, but of course...only 1, maybe 2 puffs all day though
I drank a beer these evening
Just popped a zolpidem

yknow, this combo of kratom, weed, a beer and a sleeping pill...I feel like it steered me right lol


----------



## Sweet Jane78

After doing a couple lines of meth earlier I hope to be ready for bed with:
100mg Lamictal
3mg Lunesta
100mg Risperidone
2mg Ativan


----------



## Prettyboy12

*Hey all! So what are you using tonight?! Me I am switching back and forth from Black Tar Heroin,Ice and 8mg Dilaudid. Been using off and on all day actually so it’s been a fairly good day! *


----------



## jhjhsdi

Quiet one tonight, 400mg tramadol and 30mg diazepam plus a little weed. Couple cans of budweiser earlier my mate bought me. I'm skint otherwise id have more booze and some ket. This combo sure beats the hell out of being sober though so can't moan


----------



## Xpander

I wish I had some drugs or at least some booze ffs.


----------



## Robi

trazodone


----------



## Xpander

Clonazepam 6mg now that I think.... I've got mad cravings for whisky.


----------



## JTemperance

Prettyboy12 said:


> *Hey all! So what are you using tonight?! Me I am switching back and forth from Black Tar Heroin,Ice and 8mg Dilaudid. Been using off and on all day actually so it’s been a fairly good day! *



I've been shard-ing away pretty intensively during the last "day" (36hrs), so I'm getting ready for a change in direction. I already took some clonidine (0.15mg) with a tallboy of regular 4.5% beer, which I'm finishing up now.

I'm thinking about "smoothing the edges" of my comedown with the smallest dose of clonazepam that could do me good (~0.16mg), possibly followed by some hydroxyzine or diphenhydramine...

And after that, I'll be off to join you under the Big Top at the Black Tar Horse-rodeo! (Better show up in time for the Main event....)


----------



## Xpander

YES MAN, ITS ALMOST CURFEW TIME AMD I WAS ANGRY AS FK ABOUT TO TAKE CLONAZ.Y DAD JUST CAME EITH A BOTTLE OF SCOTCH. YEH MATE, VIVA EL ALCOHOL ❤


----------



## Prettyboy12

JTemperance said:


> I've been shard-ing away pretty intensively during the last "day" (36hrs), so I'm getting ready for a change in direction. I already took some clonidine (0.15mg) with a tallboy of regular 4.5% beer, which I'm finishing up now.
> 
> I'm thinking about "smoothing the edges" of my comedown with the smallest dose of clonazepam that could do me good (~0.16mg), possibly followed by some hydroxyzine or diphenhydramine...
> 
> And after that, I'll be off to join you under the Big Top at the Black Tar Horse-rodeo! (Better show up in time for the Main event....)


*Sounds like you had a good day my friend! I’ve been mething away off n on all day myself! I just left the rodeo but I’ll be back tomorrow for another ride at the rodeo! I just got more shards myself. My friend/roommate that deals the shards and runs the rodeo hooked me up for just $20! I’ve got a good few good days worth of shards!*


----------



## polarthedog

Kratom, vodka, cbd, delta 8, and delta 10. Tomorrow I’ll be getting a pound of pods though


----------



## tommygirl

Prettyboy12 said:


> *Hey all! So what are you using tonight?! Me I am switching back and forth from Black Tar Heroin,Ice and 8mg Dilaudid. Been using off and on all day actually so it’s been a fairly good day! *


Good thing I'm not there, I would probably be willing to fight you for the Dilaudid lol! That stuff is woooooah!


----------



## tommygirl

Robi said:


> trazodone


Trazadone is part of my normal nightly prescription regimen, I never thought about it's recreational potential, is it good?


----------



## tommygirl

Xpander said:


> Clonazepam 6mg now that I think.... I've got mad cravings for whisky.


Oh yeah, I love whisky too! Gonna get some when the number in my bank account doesn't have a minus sign in front of it anymore lol.


----------



## tommygirl

Just took 350 mg of Tramadol, took 250 last night but didn't feel much worth writing home about. Was quite sleepy but I'd had a long hard day and hadn't slept well the night before so hard to say what was an effect of the Tramadol vs just natural tiredness.


----------



## bbb211

Anyone in reno


----------



## jhjhsdi

2 types of cider, 5 hits of k, weed/hash spliffs, 400mg tramadol, 35mg diazepam


----------



## tommygirl

Ok, I'm about ready to just call it and officially declare Tramadol a dud as far as I'm concerned. Or is it possible to need to take loads of it to feel anything? I've had 350 mg about an hour ago and so far nothing is happening, is there a chance if I take more it'll finally start to kick in?


----------



## jhjhsdi

tommygirl said:


> Ok, I'm about ready to just call it and officially declare Tramadol a dud as far as I'm concerned. Or is it possible to need to take loads of it to feel anything? I've had 350 mg about an hour ago and so far nothing is happening, is there a chance if I take more it'll finally start to kick in?


No you just took it wrong
Next time take 100mg every half hour rather than it all at once. Also never go over 400mg,you're very likely to have a seizure


----------



## tommygirl

jhjhsdi said:


> No you just took it wrong
> Next time take 100mg every half hour rather than it all at once. Also never go over 400mg,you're very likely to have a seizure


Ok, I'll try that next time. Somebody told me that about Gabapentin too though so I tried it that way and Gabapentin still didn't do shit for me.


----------



## jhjhsdi

tommygirl said:


> Ok, I'll try that next time. Somebody told me that about Gabapentin too though so I tried it that way and Gabapentin still didn't do shit for me.


Stomach content makes a pretty big difference to 
I never thought alot of gabapentin either although I love pregabalin.


----------



## Xpander

jhjhsdi said:


> Stomach content makes a pretty big difference to
> I never thought alot of gabapentin either although I love pregabalin.


Who doesn't love pregabalin , tbhonest? XD


----------



## Joey

1.5 points fentanyl.


----------



## polarthedog

Joey said:


> 1.5 points fentanyl.


150 mg fent? Are you ok?


----------



## Joey

polarthedog said:


> 150 mg fent? Are you ok?


Yeah. Pretty used so the stuff these days tbh. It's not 100% purity or anything either. Good stuff but fetty dope isn't ever pure so far as I know. I stretched it a fair bit too. I got pretty mashed but no incidents today. Had several overdoses these last few months.


----------



## polarthedog

Joey said:


> Yeah. Pretty used so the stuff these days tbh. It's not 100% purity or anything either. Good stuff but fetty dope isn't ever pure so far as I know. I stretched it a fair bit too. I got pretty mashed but no incidents today. Had several overdoses these last few months.


Why not just buy poppy pods And make poppy tea?

Also, if your gonna use fet, you should dissolve your fetty dope in alcohol or something, and dose it out volumetrically, that will help you to avoid hotspots

Do you have nalaxone on hand?

I know we don’t know each other well, but I know you well enough to know that I don’t want to see you on the bluelight shrine  if you ever wanna talk, I’m on here a lot, pm me if you want.


----------



## Joey

polarthedog said:


> Why not just buy poppy pods And make poppy tea?
> 
> Also, if your gonna use fet, you should dissolve your fetty dope in alcohol or something, and dose it out volumetrically, that will help you to avoid hotspots
> 
> Do you have nalaxone on hand?


That's a good tip about the alcohol. Thanks.

I do have naloxone on hand and so do the people around me. I'm not using as much as I was between mid Nov til about Christmas time, but it's an issue. I'm moving away from where I'm living now in the next week or so. It'll be a reset to a calmer environment.

I'm not going to pull the wool over anyone and say im planning a quit or anything, but the more reckless shit I'm trying to lock down. I'm back online and shit now. Wasn't online or with a phone for my than a few days here and there for a couple months..nI do everything from my work to my business to my medical care on my phone over the web.

I'm so glad I'm back on and starting to move on. Been making some new and positive connections. I'm not trying to rip on everyone else, although I know you have no idea what the exact situation is, but it's been tough. All around really.

Things are starting to look up.


----------



## tommygirl

tommygirl said:


> Ok, I'll try that next time. Somebody told me that about Gabapentin too though so I tried it that way and Gabapentin still didn't do shit for me.


Last chance, Tramadol, or it's off to the trash bin with you!
10:30 Just took 100mg, will continue dosing with 100mg every half hour until I get to 400mg or something noteworthy happens, whichever comes first.


----------



## tommygirl

BTW, has anyone found any recreational value in Trazadone? It's part of my legit, prescribed bedtime drug regimen and since one of the things it's used for is sleep, I'm thinking maybe it could be fun to stay awake on ala Ambien?


----------



## tommygirl

11:00 Up to 200mg total, not feeling anything special yet.


----------



## tommygirl

11:30 300mg total for tonight now, just 1 more dose to go to stay within the safe zone re: seizures. I think I feel a bit lighter than usual, maybe? Idk I really feel like I'm having to reach to even convince myself I'm getting any placebo effect here. But then I'm not very good at knowing when I'm drunk, do maybe I can be high without knowing/thinking I am too?


----------



## tommygirl

12 midnight. Ok, I've reached the 400mg limit for tonight. I do feel a bit sleepy and definitely calmer than I felt earlier, can't say for sure how much the Tramadol has to do with that though. Since setting is important to how any chemical experience feels, I should note that one of my roommates has been running around slamming doors and slamming things around in the kitchen for the past hour, very loud and annoying and I have no idea what she's even trying to do.


----------



## polarthedog

I’m on dxm, ambien, cbd weed, pods, a little subutex, gabapentin, kratom, and Benadryl


----------



## tommygirl

5 am I went into this doubtful, but I gotta admit you were right @jhjhsdi. I fell asleep shortly after taking my last dose, slept for about 4-5 hours and woke up to my body being mostly numb (but in a good way!) and taking those deep sighing breaths that make you suddenly realize that up until then you'd been too tense to take in a full breath for God knows how long. Thank you for showing me how to enjoy something I was about to dismiss as garbage simply because I'd been using it wrong. And my sincerest apologies to Tramadol, I'm sorry I called you worthless crap when actually you are a perfectly lovely substance and I was the one who messed up.


----------



## Ketamania

I had quite a wild day earlier. I tried Crystal for the first time today and smoked quite a bit of it earlier along with quite a bit of Adderall. 

So tonight my cocktail is a lot of Trazadone (100mg), Xanax(5mg), melatonin (10mg), Doxepin (50mg) doesn’t rly do anything but it’s what my Dr has me on , and some other one that prevents PTSD nightmares. 

My new doctor refuses to prescribe me clonazepam so I have been having a really hard time sleeping even without stimulants.


----------



## polarthedog

ashwolf22101 said:


> I had quite a wild day earlier. I tried Crystal for the first time today and smoked quite a bit of it earlier along with quite a bit of Adderall.
> 
> So tonight my cocktail is a lot of Trazadone (100mg), Xanax(5mg), melatonin (10mg), Doxepin (50mg) doesn’t rly do anything but it’s what my Dr has me on , and some other one that prevents PTSD nightmares.
> 
> My new doctor refuses to prescribe me clonazepam so I have been having a really hard time sleeping even without stimulants.


I just got a script for ambien and more Prazocin from my doctor. She said she would go all the way to 10 mg a night of prazocin if lower doses don’t work, I’m on 5 mg a night right now, I have ptsd nightmares too


----------



## tommygirl

tommygirl said:


> 12 midnight. Ok, I've reached the 400mg limit for tonight. I do feel a bit sleepy and definitely calmer than I felt earlier, can't say for sure how much the Tramadol has to do with that though. Since setting is important to how any chemical experience feels, I should note that one of my roommates has been running around slamming doors and slamming things around in the kitchen for the past hour, very loud and annoying and I have no idea what she's even trying to do.


Ok, well apparently my roommate came home wasted last night and that was what all the ruckus was about. I can't be too mad at her for that cause I was basically trying to do the same thing, just with a solid instead of a liquid. Thoughts and prayers for her to make a speedy recovery from her hangover today.


----------



## ghostfreak

It’s 2am and just vaping away.


----------



## Ketamania

polarthedog said:


> I just got a script for ambien and more Prazocin from my doctor. She said she would go all the way to 10 mg a night of prazocin if lower doses don’t work, I’m on 5 mg a night right now, I have ptsd nightmares too


Yeah, they’re awful. I get night terrors on trazadone which reallly suck.


----------



## Ketamania

I hate I’m not getting my clonazepam anymore. It helped with daily social anxiety and sleep. 

Anyways, tonight I drank some ashwaghanda tea, doxepin, a little xanax, lots o nicotine , and some melatonin. Nighty night y’all.


----------



## Prettyboy12

I’m smoking ice and waiting to do some tar with my homies.


----------



## Ketamania

Finally copped some good tar. I'm like almost salivating lol. It's been awhile since I shot up, and tonight is the perfect time to do it again. Then quit again. 

It's definitely a ritual for quitting, I must have my "last time" before I get onto sobriety.


----------



## Ketamania

Gonna do some xans to get rid of this addy comedown first, I'll be extra careful w/ the h and benzo mix.


----------



## polarthedog

Mescaline, dxm, opium, subutex, ketamine, delta 8/cbd mix


----------



## Ketamania

Damn, feeling quite fucking nice


----------



## nznity

Feeling so high almost 12 hrs after dosing 90mg morf orally. Still going strong yeeee


----------



## Ketamania

nznity said:


> Feeling so high almost 12 hrs after dosing 90mg morf orally. Still going strong yeeee


Nice, I think my h was cut with a stimulant of some sort, so I'm speedballing lmao


----------



## NawdybyNature

Prettyboy12 said:


> *Hey all! So what are you using tonight?! Me I am switching back and forth from Black Tar Heroin,Ice and 8mg Dilaudid. Been using off and on all day actually so it’s been a fairly good day! *


So so so jealous mang. Its the early hours of the morning here I'm out of everything! Enjoy that combo for ya boy!


----------



## polarthedog

ashwolf22101 said:


> Nice, I think my h was cut with a stimulant of some sort, so I'm speedballing lmao


I’m on poppy pods, just ate another four grams of so


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg klonopin
5mg diazepam
0.6mg bupre
2mg risperidon hour an ago + 2mg later after waking up hypomanic from being awake for 5 days... (friend gave me his pills )
BEER TIME + OVERWATCH TIME!


----------



## couth77

tommygirl said:


> Trazadone is part of my normal nightly prescription regimen, I never thought about it's recreational potential, is it good?


Trazodone is one of the very first generation anti-depressant drugs. However-it was quickly realized by professionals it's benefit as a healthy and pretty potent sleep-aid was much more effective than it's anti-depressant properties. So now it is used quite commonly by doctors as a sleep aid.. Not sure about recreational use--i just know that a low dose knocks my ass out


----------



## Ketamania

polarthedog said:


> I’m on poppy pods, just ate another four grams of so


nice, poppy seed tea is on my bucket list


----------



## Ketamania

couth77 said:


> Trazodone is one of the very first generation anti-depressant drugs. However-it was quickly realized by professionals it's benefit as a healthy and pretty potent sleep-aid was much more effective than it's anti-depressant properties. So now it is used quite commonly by doctors as a sleep aid.. Not sure about recreational use--i just know that a low dose knocks my ass out


Not good for recreational use, only really for sleep and an antidepressant and sedative.

However, it's fantastic to use if you're having trouble sleeping after any psychedelic trip.


----------



## Ketamania

I have a shit ton of trazodone for falling asleep after acid, it is so useful for that.


----------



## Ketamania

Tonight I'm on a mix of 4mg alprazolam and 1500mg of gabapentin. Feeling okay, but nothing compared to heroin. Man, wish I had money to get some right now. :/

I'm feeling alright though.


----------



## couth77

Ketamania said:


> Not good for recreational use, only really for sleep and an antidepressant and sedative.
> 
> However, it's fantastic to use if you're having trouble sleeping after any psychedelic trip.


I totally agree! I've utilized it many times like back in the day up on meth for 6 days and on day 6 with high anxiety and uncertainty -needing sleep but having trouble winding down- trazodone was the drug of choice to help me calm down and hibernate


----------



## Bluzk

I popped 1mg clonazepam 3hs ago, another mg 1h after that an now i popped 2mg more. I don't have a high tolerance, tbh it's my first trying this one, is this 4mg dosage okay?

Now i'm playing league lmao can't even react


----------



## Ketamania

couth77 said:


> I totally agree! I've utilized it many times like back in the day up on meth for 6 days and on day 6 with high anxiety and uncertainty -needing sleep but having trouble winding down- trazodone was the drug of choice to help me calm down and hibernate


Exactly! Forgot about it's use for sleeping after stimulant comedowns too. It's a great tool to have on hand.


----------



## JTemperance

Bluzk said:


> I popped 1mg clonazepam 3hs ago, another mg 1h after that an now i popped 2mg more. I don't have a high tolerance, tbh it's my first trying this one, is this 4mg dosage okay?
> 
> Now i'm playing league lmao can't even react


That's more than enough for someone with no tolerance. It doesn't get any more euphoric above 4mg, only more impairing, IME. Just make sure you stay in for the night/day and don't get into trouble....


----------



## Bluzk

JTemperance said:


> That's more than enough for someone with no tolerance. It doesn't get any more euphoric above 4mg, only more impairing, IME. Just make sure you stay in for the night/day and don't get into trouble....


Sure, thx for the advice. I read some things before trying this one, it's my first experience with another thing that isn't weed (1 joint per week) or NBOMe (like 7/8 times a year) . Feeling relaxed and dizzy atm.


----------



## couth77

well folks, not that I'm super proud of it-but shots will indeed be fired tonight-referring of course to finishing up my probably .75gm i have left of meth via IV.. the lack of pride is because i am in a relapse right now... wife is understandably pissed so im in the doghouse on the couch tonight alone, so ill probably feverishly watch youtube while i enjoy the several hours of total mental peace and quiet this high will give me--iv meth 100% shuts my adhd down completely and its soooo relaxing... lol listen to my old ass.. im looking forward to the mental clarity the high will bring me nowadays... while back in the dark 90s when i was in my 20s mad at the world and super fiesty and unstable, back then i would strategically use the meth shots to turbo charge my hustle for 8-10 hours lol... providing me with abilities like giving 'zero fucks' or the temporary huge balls that would aid in my ability to do a crime or something... zero inhibitions! ugh... those days are over thank christ.. now im a middle-aged veteran tweaker trying to stay clean... (((if you are not an IV user--good!! do yourself a favor and Keep it that way!!! i have nearly lost my life several times and increased the severity of my depression etc.--all Directly resulting from slamming)))anywho.... Hope everyone stays safe and has fun indulging in the poisons!! and always remember---**Don't sweat the petty things, just pet the sweaty things**


----------



## xaddictx

couth77 said:


> Trazodone is one of the very first generation anti-depressant drugs. However-it was quickly realized by professionals it's benefit as a healthy and pretty potent sleep-aid was much more effective than it's anti-depressant properties. So now it is used quite commonly by doctors as a sleep aid.. Not sure about recreational use--i just know that a low dose knocks my ass out


Yep. Thats what my doctor gave me. ( really wanted a benzo)


----------



## Joey

Dexamphetamine 5mg, lorazepam 1mg, Gabapentin 300mg, that’s all.


----------



## Higherfocus420

Prettyboy12 said:


> *Hey all! So what are you using tonight?! Me I am switching back and forth from Black Tar Heroin,Ice and 8mg Dilaudid. Been using off and on all day actually so it’s been a fairly good day! *


Heroin crack and the lots of the weed called guwava dawg and was drinking at the pub


----------



## Ketamania

Fentanyl. Dealer was out of H .


----------



## Nas47

couth77 said:


> Trazodone is one of the very first generation anti-depressant drugs. However-it was quickly realized by professionals it's benefit as a healthy and pretty potent sleep-aid was much more effective than it's anti-depressant properties. So now it is used quite commonly by doctors as a sleep aid.. Not sure about recreational use--i just know that a low dose knocks my ass out


For me awful stuff.Its ok for sleep,if you cannot find anything else.Some kind of an unpleasant hangover on  the other morning.Have script for this for sleep and depression.So its called atipycal AD...


----------



## schizopath

150mg pregabalin (we not aiming for manic psychosis, löl)
Energy drink
Tea
Cigarettes
Snus


----------



## schizopath

150mg pregabalin snorted. Go big or go home????


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Over the course of this evening:

Coke Zero's 8
Cigarettes 10
Sertraline 200mg
Dihydrocodeine 300mg
Codeine 76.8mg
Gabapentin 3600mg
Quetiapine 50mg
Thorazine 50mg
Naproxen 250mg
Sodium Valproate 400mg


----------



## ghostfreak

Did 3G Phenibut and just now 30mg Diazepam. 

Been dying of a bad cold (not Covid) pear few days and it’s just got a wee bit better.


----------



## schizopath

450mg pregabalin
Energy drinks
And a long drink

Aah, the irony of biking with 1500€ bike on a fucking ice cold weather to get 10€ worth of bupre. It was almost as if I could hear Satan whisper to me "Bike harder"

Fuck


----------



## Nas47

Haha you Fins are hard.Cold and freeze are your constant supporters through the winter.Be well Schizo.Wish you to find what you lookin for and have a good sleep in warm bed after that.


----------



## schizopath

Nas47 said:


> Wish you to find what you lookin for


I hope this too. Where shrooms at? I think Im ready but no shrooms so fuck.

Be well mate.


----------



## c4ozxd

60mg pharma oxy  separated doses 10 hours.
1mg clonazepam
300mg gabapentin
two hits of a joint.

thats all during the day. feeling sleepy after a long day of work.


----------



## Nas47

schizopath said:


> I hope this too. Where shrooms at? I think Im ready but no shrooms so fuck.
> 
> Be well mate.


From the last fall picked up high in the mountain.Dried and fridge.They can store this way for a very long time


----------



## Nas47

Bluzk said:


> I popped 1mg clonazepam 3hs ago, another mg 1h after that an now i popped 2mg more. I don't have a high tolerance, tbh it's my first trying this one, is this 4mg dosage okay?
> 
> Now i'm playing league lmao can't even react


4 mg is a big dose.Why to do it?If you have some sleep or anxiety issues 0.5-1mg is ok.If you search something in this benzo(i dont know what) or redose you are goin in bad direction.


----------



## thegreenhand

got a new delta8 vape. this one tastes much better and is also far stronger than ones i’ve used in the past

i also downed a whole bottle of champagne by myself… i got it for new years but forgot about it when my friends all got covid and my plans were cancelled. i would be preferred beer over champagne but it was already in my possession so i went for it.

haven’t drank for 1.5 weeks prior to tonight so at least it’s only occasional use for now

gonna have my nightly mirtazipine and go to bed now


----------



## JTemperance

Picked up some fentanyl pills alongside my usual black tar heroin. 

In case anyone from outside the Western US is curious, here's how a "blue" looks on foil:


----------



## ghostfreak

50-60mg (can’t remember) of Diazepam but not that strong as generic.

Out for a meal as Valentine’s and all that but need to leave early for work tomorrow so have to be good (expect for the Diazepam part haha). No alcohol.


----------



## schizopath

Was pretty close to signing a new contract, with blood nonetheless, that was basically this, now speed dont work without bupre and bupre dont work anyways, but declined. Damn son.


----------



## schizopath

Had to snort an pregab 150mg to make the neighbors shut the fuck up. And it worked??? Why did I sell all of my good knives.


----------



## Ganjcat

God what a suit title, no offense.

just chilling and billing waiting for a grand someone owes me been waiting ages as they were two months the cunt but they rang me today to say it will be sorted tomorrow or the next day so party round my house on Thursday guys massive fucking mountains of tt heroin smoke til' you drop xD


----------



## Ganjcat

Should also have £135 tomorrow off another mate who owes me money just hope he doesn't try to do fast one although that would be hard and pointless as not only do I know where he lives but he also needs me to get gear well the good shit anyway in weight as always and super cheap I only deal with proper dealers who do weight and good quality him bless him the best guy he knows who is a big baghead himself does 10 bags for £30 sounds good right? Nope! What he doesn't tell you is those ten 'bags each have less then half a point in them so your paying £30 for half a gram and I can get more than three times that of good quality to for the same price so you can see why he and many others come to me I don't mind getting it for people at fair prices sometimes I want a little sorter but mostly I just do it to help them out because I know what it's like.. I actually know a few people round the country who I do little dealings with or send them a couple of eggs now and then and I don't even make anything from it but I'm just a nice guy like that


----------



## schizopath

Well the day was something else. Its actually past midnight and Im still up in bupre "withdrawals".

So

150mg pregab
8 cups of black tea
Meth still working...
Ksalols still working...
Snus
And cigarettes I "stole" from my old spot.


----------



## schizopath

Well I just found norspan and shot third of my bupre... fucking weak bastard. Rip.

I know who left it and was really close to stabbing him last week.... now, well I promise I try to avoid all main organs. Hes not worth getting a shotgun for.


----------



## schizopath

Throwing the rest of bupre away, it was maybe 0.3mg at most. Thank God, I guess. 

FUIADFdfdsghdgfhsafgssdagasfdasFAWSF FSVD


----------



## JTemperance

From last night, I present... *"The Magic of Microns"*:




= _Unfiltered solution_ (~0.55g black tar heroin)





= _Intermediate stage_ (plus rinse of 0.45um filter)





= _"His & Hers" shots_ (ready to slam @ <0.22um)


I hope the photos show the contrast between the opaque, murky "_before_" and clear, translucent "_after_."
(You may need to zoom in to see it, however.)


----------



## JTemperance

And for the final entry in this photo diary, I give you... *"Bluelight As I See It"* (or *"Thru a Shot, Darkly"*):


----------



## schizopath

150mg pregab
1mg ksalol
Tea with my friend
Snus
More cigs from other spot
Aggression.... why do I thrive on this ???


----------



## schizopath

A lot of hard liquor
Cigs
Snus
Klonopin


----------



## tommygirl

JTemperance said:


> From last night, I present... *"The Magic of Microns"*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = _Unfiltered solution_ (~0.55g black tar heroin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = _Intermediate stage_ (plus rinse of 0.45um filter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = _"His & Hers" shots_ (ready to slam @ <0.22um)
> 
> 
> I hope the photos show the contrast between the opaque, murky "_before_" and clear, translucent "_after_."
> (You may need to zoom in to see it, however.)


Yup, sure the stuff is pretty much the same shade of brown in both pics, but in the before pic looks like old used cooking grease and the after looks like black tea.


----------



## Robi

xanax, remeron or something, traz, and gaba, tonights a ruff` one, i must sleep, long hard money making day


----------



## 4meSM

Just woke up from a GBL nap and took 4g of kratom as well as ~16mg of 2C-B.


----------



## 4meSM

Music sounds amazing right now but my trip is a bit lacking in the visual department, this pill may have been under-dosed. Hard to say though since I've only taken 2C-B once or twice before.

I'm slowly getting into that weird mindset where everything seems to make sense, it's like a pre-flow state, my mind is not flowing freely yet but I can grasp it.


----------



## ghostfreak

Last night was 350mg Tramadol and feeling the itch today.


----------



## tommygirl

6:30 PM just got my meds refilled, so having a little Tramadol party. Some other time I'll throw some extra Trazadone into the mix but right now the only thing I'm taking past my actual rxed dose is the Tram, I'm supposed to take 50mg but I just took 100mg and I'm going to take another 100 in half an hour and another 100 around 7:30. I do have my regular dose of Trazadone on board though, plus I've barely slept for several nights, so I've already been fighting to keep my eyes open for awhile BEFORE I took anything. So we may get some anesthesia challenge vibes up in here tonight. Which I'm totally here for.


----------



## nznity

Been high All day on 90mg xr morf
Just put a 2mg clonaz pill under ma tongue 
Lots and lots of Cigarettes w00t


----------



## tommygirl

7:00 PM Just popped my 2nd dose. I'm responding about like I expected. If you asked me how I feel right now my answer would probably just be "Sleepy z zz". But it's the kind where your eyes feel more tired than anything else. Like I only yawned once and I'm able to mostly pay attention to the stuff I'm watching/reading online, with just a bit of mind wandering/dreaminess. But my eyelids feel really heavy and most of the time I've got one eye closed as a compromise between wanting to keep my eyes open and fight the sedation and stay awake and how much my eyes want to close and how good it feels to just close my heavy tired eyes and relax.


----------



## nznity

ghostfreak said:


> Last night was 350mg Tramadol and feeling the itch today.


Lols ghost u woke up high,? Hsha happens sometimes xd


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Well the day was something else. Its actually past midnight and Im still up in bupre "withdrawals".
> 
> So
> 
> 150mg pregab
> 8 cups of black tea
> Meth still working...
> Ksalols still working...
> Snus
> And cigarettes I "stole" from my old spot.


I remember 2 years ago u saying u never got wds xd. The honeymoon phase is over. Do u still get high from buprenorphine though,?


----------



## tommygirl

One time I was doing Tramadol and I fell asleep after my last dose, slept for about 3-4 hours, and woke up deliciously numb all over.


----------



## tommygirl

7:30 I've taken 300mg of Tramadol in total now tonight. I have been told that is the limit for safety re: seizure risk. But I've seen a lot of people take 350 or 400 in one night so I might take 1 more dose if I can keep my eyes open long enough to unscrew the pill bottle. Spending more and more time with both eyes closed. Nice lil cozy body high. Everything feels better when I close my eyes and let go. But I'm still fully conscious and fighting the sleepiness.


----------



## tommygirl

nznity said:


> Lols ghost u woke up high,? Hsha happens sometimes xd


Hmm, maybe I'll be feeling the itch tomorrow!


----------



## tommygirl

8:00 I thought about taking one last dose but I decided no because I didn't want to risk nausea. It's definitely harder for me to focus on typing now. Dreaminess with some microsleeping going on I think.


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

Bupe
1200mg of gabapentin
25mg benadryl
10mg flexeril
1.5mg clonazepam
30mg propranolol
200mg ibuprofen

Would ditch all of this and settle for some good brown.

Been the same the last 3 nights. None of this touches my back pain, which at the moment is curved & my torso looks like it's hanging off of me to the right.
Can't stand up all the way. Just getting up, walking or trying to sit or lay down is painful.
Unsure if I need to go to the hospital to get it adjusted or what.... But I'm doubtful my pain will get treated seriously. So I will just have to keep sucking it up & hope that the curvature of my back goes back to normal.


----------



## simstim

Vaped Delta 8 new name brand cartridge 92.3% THC
coffee
vaped 4-ACO-DMT from meth pipe. Feels great but left black shit all up in my pipe.
meth vaped from pipe residue


----------



## Shannon1

And to sleep- 10mg Ambien, 150mg Amitriptyline, 50mg Melatonin, 1-2mg Lorazepam, and if sore from gym- Clonidine, Tizanidine, and/or Cyclobenzaprine. BTW, and I don't recommend this, but after 8 years post grad, I usually had to wait until my anxiety was so high that it forced me to cram for tests. It's also a lot easier to remember stuff you just went over. Otherwise getting up, and first thing in the morning, jamming 200-400mg caffeine tabs would give me solid hour of retainable data, or reading while falling to sleep helps me to retain things because they are my last thoughts of the night. Good Luck


----------



## Shannon1

Thanks to whomever straightened out my message. I thought it looked a bit off, but I am learning this forum's look.


----------



## Shannon1

As I now see my zzzz's methods has found it's proper home. TY


----------



## strangeaeon

Only thing that makes me sleep are benzos, but fuck benzos, so i stay awake


----------



## Shannon1

strangeaeon said:


> Only thing that makes me sleep are benzos, but fuck benzos, so i stay awake


LOL Waking up before the benzos run their path makes me so fucking tired and irritable in the morning, but I will not fall asleep unmedicated. Melatonin doesn't help? Have you tried 5HTP or any herbs like Valerian root or Chamomile tea at night?


----------



## strangeaeon

Shannon1 said:


> LOL Waking up before the benzos run their path makes me so fucking tired and irritable in the morning, but I will no sleep unmedicated. Melatonin doesn't help? Have you tried 5HTP or any herbs like Valerian root or Chamomile tea at night?


Tea kinda sorta helps as long as im not on a very high dose of anything else


----------



## simstim

Delta 8
Vitamins
Thinking about having trazodone tonight at some point

Wishing I had a dirty thirty


----------



## JTemperance

simstim said:


> Wishing I had a dirty thirty


I'm gonna chase one pretty soon... if you were up here, I'd share! 

Took 0.15mg clonidine an hour ago and 2.5mg triprolidine a few minutes ago, to help wind down a bit.


----------



## JTemperance

@simstim I love taking guaifenesin on comedowns now, thanks for turning me on. 

Even 1000mg gives me noticeable sedation and muscle relaxation, and seems to potentiate benzos/opiates a bit, too. Sometimes I worry about the risk of kidney stones, so I don't take it when I'm dehydrated from meth... haven't noticed any problems yet.


----------



## simstim

Guafenesin is great as a replacement analog for mephensin which could be called desoxyguafenesin (I've yet to try but would probably enjoy since I like guafenesin and methocarbamol)


----------



## simstim

Ha!!!!!! Yes!!!

I just called someone and now I've got a dirty thirty on the way!!

It's too late now but i looked at the clock thinking I could walk to dollar tree for guafenesin. Lol.

I've not tried it with opiates but I could see that being nice.


----------



## simstim

I used to mix methocarbamol with tramadol. I hate tramadol. Prone to seizures now due to tramadol od


----------



## BourbonMac

Lots of marijuana, and cheezits


----------



## Sl1m3r

Completely sober tonight :c looks like i won't be getting much sleep


----------



## BourbonMac

Chamomile tea my dude. Look into it, it's amazing. Lately my night time fix has been chamomile tea (a blend with 5mg CBD per bag in it, I use two). Really helps. Chamomile has been known to ease benzo withdrawals, opiate withdrawals, quitting weed, you name it. very relaxing herb that can be bought by the capsule as well for megadosing if that's your kinda thing, but if you have allergies to ragweed that's not recommended. I do, but drinking it in tea form is fine


----------



## simstim

Mmmmm. So warm and fuzzy now.

I got a dirty thirty and 2.5g of girl scout cookies herb.
Coffee
Cigars

It's been months since I've touched an opioid. I only allow myself to do it 1-3 consecutive days in a month or less.

I love being all warm and itchy!! Gonna sleep well tonight!


----------



## JTemperance

BourbonMac said:


> Chamomile tea my dude. Look into it, it's amazing. Lately my night time fix has been chamomile tea (a blend with 5mg CBD per bag in it, I use two). Really helps. Chamomile has been known to ease benzo withdrawals, opiate withdrawals, quitting weed, you name it. very relaxing herb that can be bought by the capsule as well for megadosing if that's your kinda thing, but if you have allergies to ragweed that's not recommended. I do, but drinking it in tea form is fine


You ever try valerian root? I was interested to see if was decent as a benzo potentiator (or by itself), so I dug up a bottle of 530mg capsules recently and was intending to sample a few of them... but good Lord, do they reek!! They expired 07/2018, so not exactly fresh, making it worse. I can choke them down OK... but if they start "talking back" from my stomach, it might be too much.


----------



## VerbalTruist

JTemperance said:


> You ever try valerian root? I was interested to see if was decent as a benzo potentiator (or by itself), so I dug up a bottle of 530mg capsules recently and was intending to sample a few of them... but good Lord, do they reek!! They expired 07/2018, so not exactly fresh, making it worse. I can choke them down OK... but if they start "talking back" from my stomach, it might be too much.


I’m not sure of the longevity or stability of valerian. I’d imagine if it can hang out in root form in the ground for years, it’s probably fine. As far as the experience… pass. It smells and tastes terrible fresh FYI.


----------



## simstim

Did you all know that cats go crazy for valerian? It's stronger than catnip.

I used to open the bottle and let my cat smell it and she would start rolling around on the floor and making all kinds of weird noises. High AF.


----------



## VerbalTruist

simstim said:


> Did you all know that cats go crazy for valerian? It's stronger than catnip.
> 
> I used to open the bottle and let my cat smell it and she would start rolling around on the floor and making all kinds of weird noises. High AF.


Didn’t know that.


----------



## tommygirl

simstim said:


> I used to mix methocarbamol with tramadol. I hate tramadol. Prone to seizures now due to tramadol od


Tramadol ain't my favorite, but I've learned to put it to good use. It's funny, I'm pretty sure my new doctor didn't check with my old one that prescribed the Tramadol and just took my word for it when I rattled off my current meds list. Kinda wished I'd said I was getting Vicodin or something, I probs could have gotten it.


----------



## tommygirl

BourbonMac said:


> Lots of marijuana, and cheezits


I gots cheezits too! And peanut M&Ms! No MJ yet, but I'm gonna get my med card soon, yay! For now I've got Tramadol and Trazadone, not really my DOC but better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Robi

Mucinex, NyQuil, Vicks, Remeron, Halls, citron tea


----------



## Sl1m3r

4:34am Ketamine binge


----------



## tommygirl

Robi said:


> Mucinex, NyQuil, Vicks, Remeron, Halls, citron tea


Sounds like you've also got a cold. If so, my sympathies, I always try to appreciate being able to breathe through both nostrils and swallow without pain, since I know at any moment a gang of viruses could jump me and take all that away.


----------



## simstim

Coffee
Delta 8 THC
4g of guafenesin @JTemperance 
Nicotine

Feeling super relaxed with numb tongue and face from the guafenesin.


----------



## darvocet21

tommygirl said:


> 7:30 I've taken 300mg of Tramadol in total now tonight. I have been told that is the limit for safety re: seizure risk. But I've seen a lot of people take 350 or 400 in one night so I might take 1 more dose if I can keep my eyes open long enough to unscrew the pill bottle. Spending more and more time with both eyes closed. Nice lil cozy body high. Everything feels better when I close my eyes and let go. But I'm still fully conscious and fighting the sleepiness.


Yeah that's a good feeling I miss it, don't get it from Tramadol but then again I don't get it with oxycodone. I think every single drug is worse than I remember it. Except for acid and ecstasy


----------



## simstim

Crystalline no-sleep
Delta 8 THC
BLK Smooth pipe tobacco cigar


----------



## Robi

tommygirl said:


> Sounds like you've also got a cold. If so, my sympathies, I always try to appreciate being able to breathe through both nostrils and swallow without pain, since I know at any moment a gang of viruses could jump me and take all that away.


youre so sweet, been better for a good week now, but tht was a hardcore few weeks, no covid, was sure i had it, and i havent a cold in a decade atleast, stay well`hug


----------



## Robi

got sleep aids but just going to have water and air  this eve, seems im building a tolerance to meds, so i best back off and save them for nights before work, i only work 3 days a week, prolly half my sleep issues, circadian rhythm all borked and still healing up from being a drug abuser i believe, crazy how ambien doesnt even knock me out


----------



## Nas47

JTemperance said:


> You ever try valerian root? I was interested to see if was decent as a benzo potentiator (or by itself), so I dug up a bottle of 530mg capsules recently and was intending to sample a few of them... but good Lord, do they reek!! They expired 07/2018, so not exactly fresh, making it worse. I can choke them down OK... but if they start "talking back" from my stomach, it might be too much.


Valeriana good roots are pretty effective sedative herb,good for sleep also with min.negative effects.possible interaction exist with other drugs or food


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Tonight:

Dihydrocodeine 150mg
Gabapentin 1200mg
Quetiapine 50mg
Scopolamine [unknown, VERY small amount]
Cyclizine 100mg
Trazodone 75mg


----------



## 6am-64-14m

dont think i needed it but 5mg cyclobenzaprine
shit still nocks me out when i use it. def relaxing if not running about willy nilly.


----------



## Nas47

simstim said:


> Did you all know that cats go crazy for valerian? It's stronger than catnip.
> 
> I used to open the bottle and let my cat smell it and she would start rolling around on the floor and making all kinds of weird noises. High AF.


Yea..there is some sci movie about animalss and drugs-cats laying in valeriana meadows,jaguars chewing banisteria,,,some lemurs bite and washed themselfs with some poison liquid from giant scolopendras and nodding on the trees just like junkies.....some wildboars that digging and eat iboga roots,drunken bees....but lemurs were strange catching,biting and washing with that poison from giant centipedes


----------



## ghostfreak

Popped 2mg Alprazolam 
Water

Kinda boring tbh, all that Diazepam I did sublingually did bugger all earlier.


----------



## nznity

1 beer 
120mg morphine 
6mg clonaz 
300mg pregabalin 
Nodding hardcore ✌


----------



## 4meSM

Just bought a bottle of Jameson, gonna have a few drinks tonight + some nice hash.


----------



## nznity

Pregabs man, 300mg w00t


----------



## nznity

4meSM said:


> Just bought a bottle of Jameson, gonna have a few drinks tonight + some nice hash.


Cool, just chillin'


----------



## 6am-64-14m

100mg pregab and thc-o. looking forward to dosing phenibut in the AM. just kinda need a little "charge" to bring a little pep back to my step.


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

50mg valium and 2mg xanax, and not slept at all, I don't want to take more I'm trying to cut down not go up, normally, well when they worked I'd take 50mg vallies and sleep legit 5 or 5 and a half hours and then wake up, like soon as they wore off, so in about an hour and a half I should be waking up! Well I'm already up! 

Trying not to wake up my cockatiels who need like 10 hours sleep a night, so I have my little nightlight on, no TV, just YouTube music playing on my phone really quiet, I think insomina can cause some sort of strange behaviour, because after I just made a tea, waking my poor cat up who then wanted out, I snuck back in my room in the dark thinking I'm going to give my birds insomina at this rate and started giggling, it's not even funny I'm so tired I'm wired 

So the benzos don't work, fucking fantastic, paying for pills not to sleep now!


----------



## ghostfreak

3mg Alp
Watching last few episodes of After Life


----------



## simstim

I am rolling!  Woot woot! Lol.

It's been months since I've rolled.
3-MMC intranasal
6-APB intranasal
Marijuana smoked
Tobacco


----------



## darvocet21

Hippy Flower Fairy said:


> 50mg valium and 2mg xanax, and not slept at all, I don't want to take more I'm trying to cut down not go up, normally, well when they worked I'd take 50mg vallies and sleep legit 5 or 5 and a half hours and then wake up, like soon as they wore off, so in about an hour and a half I should be waking up! Well I'm already up!
> 
> Trying not to wake up my cockatiels who need like 10 hours sleep a night, so I have my little nightlight on, no TV, just YouTube music playing on my phone really quiet, I think insomina can cause some sort of strange behaviour, because after I just made a tea, waking my poor cat up who then wanted out, I snuck back in my room in the dark thinking I'm going to give my birds insomina at this rate and started giggling, it's not even funny I'm so tired I'm wired
> 
> So the benzos don't work, fucking fantastic, paying for pills not to sleep now!


Oh the benzos are working all right. Increasing your anxiety. They're working just fine


----------



## darvocet21

ghostfreak said:


> 3mg Alp
> Watching last few episodes of After Life


So like the equivalent of 6 mg


----------



## Nas47

Fix for all day-4mg bupre,20mg valium,25mg zoloft,weed.Have a nice day


----------



## darvocet21

Nas47 said:


> Fix for all day-4mg bupre,20mg valium,25mg zoloft,weed.Have a nice day


Cool but try to take less zoloft because it suppresses libido and it's antidepressant effect is hardly better than a placebo


----------



## Robi




----------



## Nas47

darvocet21 said:


> Cool but try to take less zoloft because it suppresses libido and it's antidepressant effect is hardly better than a placebo


Try two times bro...very hard...wanna quit,vut its not a proper moment,fuck...as to libido-yes it lowers.God bless you ma friend!


----------



## darvocet21

Nas47 said:


> Try two times bro...very hard...wanna quit,vut its not a proper moment,fuck...as to libido-yes it lowers.God bless you ma friend!



Consider switching to a tricyclic antidepressant like imipramine or amitriptyline(the latter is more sedating with other side effects too)


----------



## Nas47

Could safely go from ssri to tcAd?Heard from friend,that amiltriptilin is somehow weaker,vut is first choise med often


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

darvocet21 said:


> Oh the benzos are working all right. Increasing your anxiety. They're working just fine



I'm tapering off them now, I'm over a week off co codamol and tapentadol and one day off soma, two days into taper off vallies using promethazine to help sleep with the vallie taper, I'm trying, I think I've done well in just over a week just the hardest one to stop, vallies, not looking forward to this


----------



## Nas47

Ye...in the tappering process of bupr.Hard to find....must quitt


----------



## ghostfreak

2mg Alp (Ksalol brand)
Few synth noid vapes.


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

Just took a lovely light dose of 300mg of DXM. 


On the peak, I'll take a fat puff of delta 9 and then enjoy the ride. 
Should have gone with 600, but I can't stomach this shit like I use to & taking that many pills makes me gag. 

But what the hell, cheers.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Mg of Ativan and the better part of a .1 of good heroin. Nodding pretty hard right now, I keep talking to people that I'm just seeing in my dream, but then I come out of it and actually speak lol


----------



## simstim

3-MMC
isopropylphenidate
Marijuana
Spice


----------



## 4meSM

Last night it was 0.5mg of buprenorphine, ~2mL of GBL, a spliff and a blowjob.


----------



## axe battler

I had 2 20 stones of white and as soon as I had my last pipe I gobbled 600mg pregabalin, then another 600 20 mins later then more totalling 2100mg.

Pregabalin is better then speed for doing housework! I can't help but run about the place scrubbing and cleaning as if I was at gunpoint, whistling and singing alway as I go! 
I love the stuff but the withdrawal is horrible so once a week max, occasionally twice, but I'd try and use it irregularly, as the good effects disappear if you use it daily for ~5 days IME. Then the rattle is like benzo and opiate withdrawal combined!!

Beware.


----------



## axe battler

4meSM said:


> Last night it was 0.5mg of buprenorphine, ~2mL of GBL, a spliff and a blowjob.



How the fuck did you manage to come on GBL and bupe? I know G makes you horny but I think Iah have to try this! Also careful with opiates and GBL. 2.ml is quite lot.


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

I was utterly shocked that I felt nothing from that 300mg of DXM, except an extended feeling of zoning out. 

Took another 100mg about 4hrs into it. Still hardly any affect. 


I need funner drugs.
Unfortunately the only drug I ever run into anymore is meth, which I can't stand half the time anymore.


----------



## axe battler

Ooft I I wish I could get meth here in the UK


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

axe battler said:


> Ooft I I wish I could get meth here in the UK


It's fun if you're looking to stay awake and be completely engrossed in sexual activity.

Which, don't get me wrong, can be a great time. But it seems like after binging on it off & on for 20 years, the crash gets worse & worse every time I do it, even for short periods of time.
I always feel like a piece of shit after it's over & then I know my neurotransmitters are gonna be low for a week after & other drugs aren't going to feel as good as they normally would.


----------



## Nas47

axe battler said:


> Ooft I I wish I could get meth here in the UK


You did not have meth in UK?Hard to believe.Have a friend in London and he was told me that there is,but is expensive.


----------



## axe battler

I'm I'm the north and it's rare. Probably not too hard to get in London.
I've had it many times from the darkweb and it is great. I prefer it to crack. Crack gives a stronger hit but it expensive and short lived.
Smoking meth either off foil or from a pizzo is fun!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

dosed 500mg phenibut about 6pm. dealing with invasive pest and sleep is not as easy to attain atm. hit the thc-o and this helps a bit.
woke up to a bite and found the offender (bottled it). this was at around 2am and thought sleep wouldnt return but after hitting thc-o a few more times i slept.
thc-o is fairly effective at lowering my anxieties but it seems to create nausea and slight headache for me if i vape it too much.


----------



## ghostfreak

5mg Alp as stressing out to hell about going back to work tomorrow


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Can't fucking sleep on vallies either fucking hell, had to take more when I was doing what I thought was good, I'm off co codamol and tapentadol and soma got off very fast, CT off each pill, well overlapping and then 5 days into vallie taper drop of 20mg just had to ruin it as I can't sleep


----------



## Nas47

Hippy Flower Fairy said:


> Can't fucking sleep on vallies either fucking hell, had to take more when I was doing what I thought was good, I'm off co codamol and tapentadol and soma got off very fast, CT off each pill, well overlapping and then 5 days into vallie taper drop of 20mg just had to ruin it as I can't sleep


When i was quitting the valium,tappering to 5mg was relatively easy.Jump off this 5mg is another beer.Withdrawls hit after more than a week.You just forgot about all this shit and suddenly-you are not wright-cannot sleep,no matter of antipsychotic.Well i made a week regime on low dose pregabalin and was able to quitt.After 8-10 years daily use.Was clean from benzos nearly a year.Then one day was to agitated,toke a script,some beers and the fuckin wheel again starting rollin'.


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Nas47 said:


> Was clean from benzos nearly a year.



I was clean a year too, longest time off in 6 years but needed mirtazapine in that year when PAWS hit, tried pregabalin turned me into someone completely different had to stop them after drinking on loads and passing out, I only started drinking with mates when I started pregabalin, I hate drink, I hardly knew these new mates but pregabalin lost almost all my inhibitions, tolerence goes way up faster than any pill I've ever tried

I don't know what to do, other than taper and not sleep for hours, if at all as I can't stay on a certain dose as we all know it stops working


----------



## Nas47

Hippy Flower Fairy said:


> I was clean a year too, longest time off in 6 years but needed mirtazapine in that year when PAWS hit, tried pregabalin turned me into someone completely different had to stop them after drinking on loads and passing out, I only started drinking with mates when I started pregabalin, I hate drink, I hardly knew these new mates but pregabalin lost almost all my inhibitions, tolerence goes way up faster than any pill I've ever tried
> 
> I don't know what to do, other than taper and not sleep for hours, if at all as I can't stay on a certain dose as we all know it stops working


Ya used this pregabaline,when wean off benzos,but on it's own-nothing.Some like it.Heard a lot of things about mirtazapine.Often that is first choise and probably better than ssri to treat depression.


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Nas47 said:


> mirtazapine.Often that is first choise and probably better than ssri to treat depression



Till it made me very depressed and googling suicide websites, then have serotonin syndrome, was the better out of all the others till that happened though


----------



## Robi

Nas47 said:


> Ya used this pregabaline,when wean off benzos,but on it's own-nothing.Some like it.Heard a lot of things about mirtazapine.Often that is first choise and probably better than ssri to treat depression.


weird, im talking mirtazapine for sleep, i could not follow thru with antidepressant, my lifes in the shitter now, and ive been on mirta for months now and its strange, im not depressed, sure im stressy, but i dont feel hopeless, thought it was a sleep aid, but i near think its helping me, even gut wrenching anxiety is quelled, i normally would be out my livin lovin ever mind, sure im sad n all, but i really think its the mirztapine helping? remeron brand name? cant find glasses to read much of anything


----------



## 4meSM

axe battler said:


> How the fuck did you manage to come on GBL and bupe? I know G makes you horny but I think Iah have to try this! Also careful with opiates and GBL. 2.ml is quite lot.


Yeah it can be hard to cum, requires a bit of skill for sure.
And yeah I didn't take 2mL at once, more like 1.3 + 0.7mL. It can be a risky combination but I'm pretty good at mixing drugs hehe.

OT: Not really high right now, it's super late already but got some work to finish. Gonna smoke a spliff and go to sleep soon.


----------



## simstim

IPPH
Delta 8
Cigars


----------



## hylite

low dose opioid


----------



## ghostfreak

Another 2mg Alp
Another cup of coffee

Horror film ‘You Might Be The Killer’


----------



## deficiT

30mg A-PhiP
50mg Odsmt
30mg DMXE
2mg Bromazolam
100mg Seroquel
100mg Hydroxyzine

The first three powder substances I crunched up into a line and snooted it up. My lord what an incredible little rush of happy chemicals that made, Christ fuck. Slowly sailing on down now though. I mean, I'm pretty much trying my best to just relax, but my gf is of course flipping her shit because she always over worries and we have to move our stuff on in to her mom's, and it's not really all that much stuff. Whatevs, I'm flying high enough to not give a shit probably won't sleep much, but luckily we'll be out this bitch sooner rather than later.


----------



## deficiT

Had to bust out the heavy hitters to unwind after my grueling week, have probably steady had about 4mg bromazolam daily the past few days,
4g kratom
10mg Olanzapine
3mg melatonin w/passionflower extract

Still not exactly knocked out or anything, but I think at this point my tolerance to APs are such that I'd need like 600mg Quetiapine to feel much. 

Anyway, I might post around a bit till I get bored, but will probably crash soon, might even get around to doing some actual mod work tomorrow, yippee


----------



## strangelemon

Hylite...

What flavor?


----------



## JTemperance

I've been up since Tuesday morning on shards [=60h] and right now as I finish the dregs of my 25oz Bud Ice, I know for certain that I'm starting to "get emotional" (God forbid!)— IME, the sure indicator of a dopesickness barometer on the rise coinciding with an amphetamization altimeter in freefall. . . Once my wife gets back home through bullshit Biden traffic, it's Tar o'Clock for sure.

EDIT: Just had a 15x sneeze attack, so that's an objective sign of impending W/Ds. . .


----------



## AbbeyLee

JTemperance said:


> I've been up since Tuesday morning on shards [=60h] and right now as I finish the dregs of my 25oz Bud Ice, I know for certain that I'm starting to "get emotional" (God forbid!). IME, that's the sure indicator of a dopesickness barometer on the rise coinciding with an amphetamization altimeter in freefall. . . Once my wife gets back, it's heroin time for certain.



Haha, I came to post "meth". Less than 24 hours in for me. Heroin time = 5mg Valiums. Been doing it with no sedatives for a while.


----------



## JTemperance

AbbeyLee said:


> Haha, I came to post "meth". Less than 24 hours in for me. Heroin time = 5mg Valiums. Been doing it with no sedatives for a while.


"No sedatives" meaning no heroin _or _Valium? Or meaning yes heroin, no Valium?

I've ridden out coke & d-amphetamine binges with only booze for comfort on quite a few occasions, even if they weren't that pleasant at points. But I didn't try meth until I was already a dyed-in-the-wool opiate addict continuously for several years, which I think has shielded me quite a bit... I'm not eager to appreciate the full soul-crushing extent of the methamphetamine comedown.


----------



## AbbeyLee

JTemperance said:


> "No sedatives" meaning no heroin _or _Valium? Or meaning yes heroin, no Valium?
> 
> I've ridden out coke & d-amphetamine binges with only booze for comfort on quite a few occasions, even if they weren't that pleasant at points. But I didn't try meth until I was already a dyed-in-the-wool opiate addict continuously for several years, which I think has shielded me quite a bit... I'm not eager to appreciate the full soul-crushing extent of the methamphetamine comedown.



Oh, never had heroin and can't get *any* opiates anymore  So just no Valium. Weed doesn't sedate me and alcohol is a real last resort. I think hangovers are worse than meth comedown.


----------



## teamshootergillis

I can't even sleep with drugs. Tried a bunch of prescriptions from Quetiapine (baaaad time) and Olanzapine to Valium, Temazepam and Zopiclone which kinda' worked for a month or so then I was getting crazy nightmares and waking up all the time even after taking like 3-4 Zopiclone.

At this point I'm honestly even considering starting a heroin addiction just so I can sleep. Jokes aside about the heroin, how effective are opiates for sleep? It's been 3 days i just wanna sleep maaan.


----------



## AbbeyLee

teamshootergillis said:


> I can't even sleep with drugs. Tried a bunch of prescriptions from Quetiapine (baaaad time) and Olanzapine to Valium, Temazepam and Zopiclone which kinda' worked for a month or so then I was getting crazy nightmares and waking up all the time even after taking like 3-4 Zopiclone.
> 
> At this point I'm honestly even considering starting a heroin addiction just so I can sleep. Jokes aside about the heroin, how effective are opiates for sleep? It's been 3 days i just wanna sleep maaan.



Hey, that's pretty rough.. What exactly is stopping you from sleeping? I'm a lifelong insomniac so I probably understand.

Opiates are weird sleep-wise for me. I've only had oxycodone (and actual opium) and they can actually be like an upper and stop me sleeping. But if my tolerance is low or I have higher doses then I end up "on the nod" and inevitably fall asleep. I've slept through smoke alarms on oxy but the effect is more unpredictable than benzos.


----------



## houseman5

deficiT said:


> Had to bust out the heavy hitters to unwind after my grueling week, have probably steady had about 4mg bromazolam daily the past few days,
> 4g kratom
> 10mg Olanzapine
> 3mg melatonin w/passionflower extract
> 
> Still not exactly knocked out or anything, but I think at this point my tolerance to APs are such that I'd need like 600mg Quetiapine to feel much.



Just wondering what drugs do APs block getting high for you


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
10mg Xanax (in 1mg pills)
20mg vape


----------



## ghostfreak

More coffee
6mg Alp


----------



## ghostfreak

70mg Diazepam
600mg Pregabalin


----------



## Abuser & user

2.25mg clonazepam
900mg gabapentin
200mg diphenhydramine 
Marlboro 100s 
20-25 hits of top shelf weed

Been needing a break like this for a while no cap (I have terrible anxiety/PTSD) so the enjoyment is that much better for me and extra euphoria cuz of my mental issues lol

But I haven’t taken benzos in a while so my tolerance is low too well actually now that I think about it I don’t have a tolerance for anything I listed except the cigs 

I’m gonna wait 2 hours and then drop another K-pin cuz I ate just a few minutes ago

Sorry for the long post this gabapentin got me goin fast


----------



## Bad Obsession

Abuser & user said:


> 2.25mg clonazepam
> 900mg gabapentin
> 200mg diphenhydramine
> Marlboro 100s
> 20-25 hits of top shelf weed
> 
> Been needing a break like this for a while no cap (I have terrible anxiety/PTSD) so the enjoyment is that much better for me and extra euphoria cuz of my mental issues lol
> 
> But I haven’t taken benzos in a while so my tolerance is low too well actually now that I think about it I don’t have a tolerance for anything I listed except the cigs
> 
> I’m gonna wait 2 hours and then drop another K-pin cuz I ate just a few minutes ago
> 
> Sorry for the long post this gabapentin got me goin fast


Think clonazepam can be taken sublingually if ya don't wanna take it on a full stomach? Welcome to bluelight btw mate, good wee community here


----------



## Abuser & user

Bad Obsession said:


> Think clonazepam can be taken sublingually if ya don't wanna take it on a full stomach? Welcome to bluelight btw mate, good wee community here


Thank you and I been knowing bout SL clonazepam I just want maximum absorption

Either way I appreciate the advice tho


----------



## Abuser & user

Hello everyone I hope everyone is chillin good 

But anyways the past couple days I’ve been taking lorazepam in high doses meaning up to 10mg at once but I’m very experienced 

Tonight I’m feeling fantastic 

Marlboros
7mg lorazepam 
1.5 grams of gabapentin 
250mg diphenhydramine 

And I’m about 10 ish joints in on some Orange Cookies and may I say this shit is making all the synergy feel so good I feel like I’m on an opioid weirdly enough lol


----------



## Ketamania

Kratom (8.5g’s)
Some clonidine
80mg addy cause why tf not

And nicotine


----------



## Abuser & user

50mg doxylamine 
200mg diphenhydramine
100mg caffeine
Marlboros 
40mg omeprazole
1mg prescription Xanax SL AND 1mg

Happy to not be suicidal for a few days oh yeah and some top shelf weed


----------



## 6am-64-14m

had to take 5mg cyclobenzaprine to slow down thoughts and my dumb ass had a coffee about two hours before bed. still kept waking up  every hour or so in a psudo-panic.


----------



## wirkdy

few mg heroin, I guess around 10 low dose/common night, 20 for special nights. 

If no h available, one tramadol pill.


----------



## Abuser & user

40mg omeprazole 
3mg alp
Banana kush cartridge 
Cigs

Haven’t felt this good in a long time thanks to me finally not being a daily user of benzos 

Hope everyone ain’t overdoing it be safe


----------



## Abuser & user

100mg Dramamine
2mg alp
3 joints and a few bowls
Cigs 
100mgHydroxyzine


----------



## Nas47

A litre cheh beer....my nightly fix for better sleep(plus joint)


----------



## Abuser & user

To fucked up to post it last night so here goes

My friend stopped by randomly in the afternoon with a 30 pack which is not a normal thing at all and after heavy consideration (ex-alcoholic) I cracked one

not worried about a relapse cuz Iwas really only an alcoholic cuz I didn’t know they had better drugs lol

Long story short I maintained a no tolerance beer buzz which if u drink you know after over 6 months of none I s rather euphoric compared to just wanting to be intoxicated

Anyways I’m rambling but I stayed light

5 beers spread out can’t remember the brand (didn’t really care either)
Roughly 7-10 joints and bowls here and there

when I really started to come down from the beer I dosed .5 of alp for my hangover today which is completely retarded but benzos and gaba in general is my wheelhouse

I timed it perfectly and I feel great today slept like a baby anyways hope everyone  is not goin to sleep forever cuz you forgot to use your head joking but not lol


----------



## Abuser & user

Todays gonna be hydrocodone and clonazepam just waiting on it to get here and possibly some gabapentin

Much needed too I’ve been having panic attacks all evening nonstop

I’ll check back in when I dose up


----------



## Abuser & user

Took my last 2 hydrocodone tonight but I’m okay with it enough not to be upset which is great but extremely surprising (I felt the same before I dosed up)

800mg cimetidine
900mg gabapentin
300mg hydroxyzine
Marlboros
9 --10 bowls of quality weed 
1mg clonazepam 
20mg hydrocodone


----------



## ghostfreak

200mg Tapentadol
2mg Alp

Just waiting on dinner and then I can chill.


----------



## Abuser & user

(Woke up late) So far today 100mg hydroxyzine cigs and coffee

waiting on some weed then dose up .5mg clonazepam then get higher then shit the rest the evening


----------



## Abuser & user

About 4 beers and a liquid iv packet
Bout 7 bowls from my bong and 2 cones of mimosa 

Bout to have my last beer for the evening and I’m gonna dose some clonazepam when I’m not quite as buzzed (zero tolerance to alcohol)

Hope everyone is having a good evening


----------



## Abuser & user

7 beers in now and getting really close to actually coming down so clonazepam lol

1mg clonazepam SL
150mg hydroxyzine

About 5 more bowls from the bong of that mimosa and bout to dose 1 more mg of clonazepam and hydrating continuously

Chillin good and feelin light hope everyone is having a good night


----------



## 6am-64-14m

after taking that 300mg pregabalin yesterday afternoon i didnt need anything else. lol forgot about food, kratom and thc. passed out watching some bs, got up for a couple hours, hit the thc-o a coupla times and out again till 7am this morn.
yeah i def still feel low dose pregab.  not a placebo
one would think my gaba stuff would be wrecked but no thankfully


----------



## Neuroborean

6am-64-14m said:


> after taking that 300mg pregabalin yesterday afternoon i didnt need anything else. lol forgot about food, kratom and thc. passed out watching some bs, got up for a couple hours, hit the thc-o a coupla times and out again till 7am this morn.
> yeah i def still feel low dose pregab.  not a placebo
> one would think my gaba stuff would be wrecked but no thankfully


I would like to find that pregabalin, been studying a bit about it and sounds good, I don't generally like downers but that sounds great.
Do you get it in Europe or where?
I'm not very into asking a physician about anything.. maybe some nootropic that works similarly?

edit: 
btw, I'm generally sleeping with kava kava grog, 3 tablespoons + 2 days old makas and kratom, very low dose (I'm tapering to 0  )
sometimes I like to take some 5-htp, huperzine a or melatonin to boost dreams and Skullcap works too.
calea +klip dagga, a couple joints of that mixture helps sleeping, you get reaaally sleepy (if you didn't use stims).


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Neuroborean said:


> I would like to find that pregabalin


Never heard of it before getting on a Rx (SO is also on it).


Neuroborean said:


> I'm not very into asking a physician about anything


I actully brought it up with PCP cause they had me on gabapentin I just told him that all that powder was upsetting my stomach and read up on pregabalin and wondered if this was an option. Yep.
Most of what I read was here. It just seemed a no brainer to me.


Neuroborean said:


> maybe some nootropic that works similarly?


Maybe at high ass doses. They (gabapentinoids) seem to basically work the same ime but have their own signatures. If we could compare it to benzos maybe pregab would be alprazolam but longer lasting, gabapentin > diazepam (but shorter acting) and phenibut - lorazepam (low euphoric freedom but phen has its own euphoria that lasts hours if dosed right and exposed to the right environment ime). Of course these are two different drug classes. Just kinda metaphor or something.
If there is low or no tolerance to pregabalin it will kick off in a mf ass. lol Careful if acquired, yeah?
There may be an RC or something close to pregab but havent checked that out (yet). Some order online from some seemingly reliable and dependable incs but do not have a clue what co these are or any websites.
If ya ever just happen on some (friendly) I would recommend a trip but it takes a while to feel it ime. Hours to peak (for me roughly 5...? ). So no need to impulsively dose cause once felt ya really dont want to go too much further than a good buzz cause it can turn quite dangerous... ordination goes and like benzos we may feel we are cool and got this but when I get to that point with pregab it seems I know to lay my ass down somewhere. Strange. Another plus for pregab i suppose.


----------



## Abuser & user

Been fuckin around havin a summer day of light drinking 7 beers of nine percent with no alcohol tolerance so that is the very next thing to “drunk drunk” nowadays 

Just had 2 cups of coffee and in the near future SL some clonazepam when I sober up more oh definitely add 40- 50mg of baclofen and an antihistamine idk which yet tho and knock TF OUT


----------



## Abuser & user

2mg clonazepam SL
50mg baclofen
100mg meclizine
2 more cups of coffee
3 joints plus 7-8 bong hits
Cigs

2 packets of peanut butter crackers just so I don’t get dysphoric from low sugar

probably gonna add 30 more mg of bavlofen In a few hours

Oh also hangover gone asf

Hope everyone is well &good


----------



## deficiT

4tspn Super Green Kratom
100mg Quetiapine
5mg Olanzapine
200mg Pregabalin 
100mg Hydroxyzine
4mg Bromazolam
50mg 5-HTP
500mg Magnesium
500mg Garlic extract
Puff of some weed
Menthol ciggies

Kinda just been one of those bland days, although I did get some stuff done, I feel it was mostly not a super useful day for me and I've been kind of in the dumps about a couple things. My stepmom and SO have both suggested therapy and such, and I'm trying to look into a doctor that does DBT, because regular CBT has been pretty ineffective for me over the years and I've never made much progress aside from a couple therapists.

So, I've taken the following knockout brew over the past couple hours, I only dose bromazolam 1mg at a time, and I'm running low so I need to start tapering of some sort, because I feel like I've been taking benzos daily for a bit longer than I think. Generally only take 2-4mg a day. Days have kinda turned into months. I'm no longer even prescribed olanzapine because it was just too much at the time, I just have a bunch of overstock, but I am still technically prescribed aripiprazole 5mg. I am considering taking it again, but my only gripe is that it will interfere with my ability to trip and decrease the effect of my ADHD meds. But I feel my depression and mania is getting the best of me again, and I need to start buckling down. Not sure yet though, the 100mg quetiapine (not daily but regularly) seems to do the trick without crushing my soul and personality. So idk what's necessary, but definitely some changes in my mindset. I definitely need to start meditating again, for real. For tonight, and the ensuing day, I think to cope adding the olanzapine was necessary.


----------



## deficiT

6am-64-14m said:


> Never heard of it before getting on a Rx (SO is also on it).
> 
> I actully brought it up with PCP cause they had me on gabapentin I just told him that all that powder was upsetting my stomach and read up on pregabalin and wondered if this was an option. Yep.
> Most of what I read was here. It just seemed a no brainer to me.
> 
> Maybe at high ass doses. They (gabapentinoids) seem to basically work the same ime but have their own signatures. If we could compare it to benzos maybe pregab would be alprazolam but longer lasting, gabapentin > diazepam (but shorter acting) and phenibut - lorazepam (low euphoric freedom but phen has its own euphoria that lasts hours if dosed right and exposed to the right environment ime). Of course these are two different drug classes. Just kinda metaphor or something.
> If there is low or no tolerance to pregabalin it will kick off in a mf ass. lol Careful if acquired, yeah?
> There may be an RC or something close to pregab but havent checked that out (yet). Some order online from some seemingly reliable and dependable incs but do not have a clue what co these are or any websites.
> If ya ever just happen on some (friendly) I would recommend a trip but it takes a while to feel it ime. Hours to peak (for me roughly 5...? ). So no need to impulsively dose cause once felt ya really dont want to go too much further than a good buzz cause it can turn quite dangerous... ordination goes and like benzos we may feel we are cool and got this but when I get to that point with pregab it seems I know to lay my ass down somewhere. Strange. Another plus for pregab i suppose.


How much pregabalin do you get prescribed a month? My doctor said they couldn't prescribe more than 200mg daily, I guess because it's technically for anxiety, but I find that to be bullshit. I've got a tolerance to gabas, as I have taken them daily for a while now, but they used to give me like 2.4g Gabapentin a day. I feel like that was a better deal for me honestly. The pregabalin definitely helps, but if I want to truly get a solid effect from it, I have to skip days which is annoying.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

deficiT said:


> I have to skip days which is annoying.


This is the ticket I find. Skipping days. It did little for back issues for me even taken every day. Now I only do them when I think about it or every third or forth days.
Gabap was 1.8g a day then pregab was 300mg day. Now it is at 200mg day pregab. Not sure why they dropped it but there is usually quite a few left when its time to reup.
I believe they will fade out _anything_ that is remotely psychoactive eventually.
Now  that we are on the subject think I will grab 100mg real quick. 
1


----------



## Gabriel-Michael

Use to do a shot I used to call "Suicidal" or a "Dumbshit"
I would shoot about .2g of heroin,.1mg of fentanyl, .2g of meth, and. 1g of Cocaine all in one shot with about .5ml of water. 
Only 2 of us tried it and I was the only one who didn't go out from it. The other guy had to be ambulanced. 
No more of that though.
Until recently I would usually smoke fentanyl and meth pop a few Kpins 1mg (clonopin)or a Bar(2mg xanax) or two. Wash those down with a 4Loko or A margarita mixer. Smoke a bowl of hydro before bed along with 3 to 4 kpins washed down with a local microbrew IPA.
Addiction is the worst affliction. Cancer patients can be cured and made to "feel comfortable". They also don't get judged or ridiculed. Yes, I know cancer patients didn't choose to have cancer. Well, addicts didn't decide the first day they tried drugs that they wanted to lose their family,  lose their car, get thrown in jail,  overdose and die or have permanent damage.  No addict knew that they would get so addicted to put them under a bridge. 
Next time you feel like judging an addict just know you aren't better than them. You just have a different makeup then the addict and you can smoke a joint or drink or do a line without wanting more. An addict has no control over their cravings.


----------



## deficiT

Gabriel-Michael said:


> Use to do a shot I used to call "Suicidal" or a "Dumbshit"
> I would shoot about .2g of heroin,.1mg of fentanyl, .2g of meth, and. 1g of Cocaine all in one shot with about .5ml of water.
> Only 2 of us tried it and I was the only one who didn't go out from it. The other guy had to be ambulanced.
> No more of that though.
> Until recently I would usually smoke fentanyl and meth pop a few Kpins 1mg (clonopin)or a Bar(2mg xanax) or two. Wash those down with a 4Loko or A margarita mixer. Smoke a bowl of hydro before bed along with 3 to 4 kpins washed down with a local microbrew IPA.
> Addiction is the worst affliction. Cancer patients can be cured and made to "feel comfortable". They also don't get judged or ridiculed. Yes, I know cancer patients didn't choose to have cancer. Well, addicts didn't decide the first day they tried drugs that they wanted to lose their family,  lose their car, get thrown in jail,  overdose and die or have permanent damage.  No addict knew that they would get so addicted to put them under a bridge.
> Next time you feel like judging an addict just know you aren't better than them. You just have a different makeup then the addict and you can smoke a joint or drink or do a line without wanting more. An addict has no control over their cravings.


Good lord. Don't think it needs to be said, but yeah folks, don't try the "suicidal" "dumbshit" shot at home. 

I'm glad you got out of that situation and made it out in one piece. Many of us don't.


----------



## Survival0200

deficiT said:


> How much pregabalin do you get prescribed a month? My doctor said they couldn't prescribe more than 200mg daily


Doctors say a lot of stuff that isn't true. Usually "can't" means "doesn't want to".


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Survival0200 said:


> Doctors say a lot of stuff that isn't true. Usually "can't" means "doesn't want to".


so true.
before leaving sc doc giving oxy, diazepam, gabapentin then pregabalin. there was other stuff i cannot recall right now but now only getting pregab in pa.
Its okay though i needed off that ride anyway.


----------



## Abuser & user

feelin fine as a dime been doin drugs a little too heavy lately so I got fully clean to every substance (physically)

100mg diphenhydramine 
6-7 joints of some mimosa 
1.2Gs of gabapentin 
1mg clonazepam 

Hopefully that’ll finally get me to sleep (been up for over 48 hours with panic attacks I started to get a little delusional but you know that K-pin took it away fast very good for people with mania IMO 

Anyways hope everyone is bein safe


----------



## VeritasBluelight

clonazepam worked for me great recently. I didin't know how bad my state  was because of doing some powder ( I don't recommend, ITS SO BAD ). Because of the powder I had real problems gertting back to norma and clonazepam helped alot.


----------



## Abuser & user

VeritasBluelight said:


> clonazepam worked for me great recently. I didin't know how bad my state  was because of doing some powder ( I don't recommend, ITS SO BAD ). Because of the powder I had real problems gertting back to norma and clonazepam helped alot.


I feel you when I used to take X like m&ms
(Mainly just cocaine in the X here in Arkansas ) 

I would pop a few with actual mdma in it and rail the rest with coke being the main ingredient 

but man k-pins got me out of some very troubling delusions 100s of times after bein up for days especially after that third or fourth day lol


----------



## VeritasBluelight

Man that third or fourth day is brutal and not worth it. I did it so many times that recovering from it without money is impossible. I'm working daily for years now, living and working in very noisy enviroment. Just that is hard to stand without some good helpers like thc,benzos,canna. Imagine not having any helpers and getting lost in it, no money, no food, almost no apartment. My daiy life is super hard even without all the troubles that come from not sleeping, with addition of everything bad that it brings, I went completely crazy and forgot all the good things. It literally looked to me like nothing can ever help me. Then you smoke weed, get some extra sleep on something like clonazepam and regret that you didin't have it before. Atleast that's how it looked like to me.


----------



## Abuser & user

VeritasBluelight said:


> Man that third or fourth day is brutal and not worth it. I did it so many times that recovering from it without money is impossible. I'm working daily for years now, living and working in very noisy enviroment. Just that is hard to stand without some good helpers like thc,benzos,canna. Imagine not having any helpers and getting lost in it, no money, no food, almost no apartment. My daiy life is super hard even without all the troubles that come from not sleeping, with addition of everything bad that it brings, I went completely crazy and forgot all the good things. It literally looked to me like nothing can ever help me. Then you smoke weed, get some extra sleep on something like clonazepam and regret that you didin't have it before. Atleast that's how it looked like to me.


I completely agree bout the money problem I had to turn to sellin weed/X/pain pills

I couldn’t imagine goin thru that period without the 500-700 2mg alprazolams I was getting like every other month give or take  (for bout a year I had a ridiculous supply)

Without it I think I would’ve shot myself honestly it wouldn’t have been possible for me at all


----------



## Abuser & user

Tonight I’m chillin with my girl Smokin and absolutely relaxed and sedated 

feelin real good turnin that gaba pretty damn high tonight lol (not gonna let it be a common thing) 

Wax cartridge of runtz (medical) and two 2 gram blunts I scaled them lol (I’m OCD asf)

The two 2 gram Dutches rolled are no credit to my own my girl can roll blunts like she no cap literally roll’s pearls EVERY fucking time

And she doesn’t even smoke but about a year ago she tried rolling and the first time and pearled it and hasn’t fucked up since

Like in the last year of us bein together she has rolled thousands of blunts for me not one time had she rolled a shitty one she a fuckin prodigy fr 

75mg diphenhydramine
2 cups of coffee
3mg clonazepam
1.2 grams of gabapentin (capsuled)

Got a 30 script of clonaz today and my mom gave me 30 300mg gabapentins

I’m gonna try as hard as I can to maintain control and still get a break from life for 5-7 days

Then I’m gonna do a fast taper and jump off and I won’t be in dangerous withdrawal whatsoever cuz I’m not physically addicted to any benzos rn including clonazepam

But I think it’s a good thing that I’m scared a little to have all these meds cuz that fear reminds me of why it’s not worth it to get physically addicted whatsoever.

Hope everyone is bein safe and practicing discipline


----------



## Abuser & user

Added 900mg gabapentin spaced obviously lol which brings me up to.        2.1 grams plus I been hittin my cart like a chimney 

Only goin this heavy with the gabapentin today and limiting myself to only 300mg twice a day no matter how much I wanna take more I won’t

feelin euphoric and zero anxiety is such a high for me (I have bout 4 debilitating anxiety disorder’s sadly)

That’s why I sell weed cuz it’s impossible for me to work cuz the only way I could was if I took benzos everyday and I’m not getting dependent ever again

(Sorry for the rambling on my posts damn gabapentin)


----------



## Abuser & user

Chillin good smokin hella weed got a 100 sack today of some top quality legal

Rn just chillin in the garage listening to music smokin cigs/weed and it’s 4:00am where I’m at and I still got the speaker on full blast lol

Anyways so far a hot shower

4 cups of coffee
4 blunts of bubba supreme and 2 joints
150mg hydroxyzine
900mg gabapentin 
2mg clonazepam oral 1mg SL

Feelin fantastic and


----------



## ghostfreak

So bored and sick and taken another 200mg Tapentadol (hour apart). 

Watching Dopesick which is very triggering lol.


----------



## Abuser & user

2mg clonazepam 1mg SL 13-14 joints ( I was chillin with a long time brother of mine I ain’t seen in a while)

5-6 cups of coffee
Marlboros 
150mg diphenhydramine
900mg gabapentin 

Bout to take some bong rips and in A bit pop another mg of clonaz


----------



## lonelyDude

I normally sleep stoned as but as I have to drive 500km to the boat im getting on tomorrow I have quit for 4 days.

So I use this to help me sleep when I quit.

CBD isolate
beta caryophyllene
limonene
beta pinene
linalool
alpha pinene
and myrcene.

the terps are mixed and dropped on tongue and CBD is crystal I swallow or suck.

works a treat and no failing of drug tests from it.


----------



## darvocet21

Gabriel-Michael said:


> Use to do a shot I used to call "Suicidal" or a "Dumbshit"
> I would shoot about .2g of heroin,.1mg of fentanyl, .2g of meth, and. 1g of Cocaine all in one shot with about .5ml of water.
> Only 2 of us tried it and I was the only one who didn't go out from it. The other guy had to be ambulanced.
> No more of that though.
> Until recently I would usually smoke fentanyl and meth pop a few Kpins 1mg (clonopin)or a Bar(2mg xanax) or two. Wash those down with a 4Loko or A margarita mixer. Smoke a bowl of hydro before bed along with 3 to 4 kpins washed down with a local microbrew IPA.
> Addiction is the worst affliction. Cancer patients can be cured and made to "feel comfortable". They also don't get judged or ridiculed. Yes, I know cancer patients didn't choose to have cancer. Well, addicts didn't decide the first day they tried drugs that they wanted to lose their family,  lose their car, get thrown in jail,  overdose and die or have permanent damage.  No addict knew that they would get so addicted to put them under a bridge.
> Next time you feel like judging an addict just know you aren't better than them. You just have a different makeup then the addict and you can smoke a joint or drink or do a line without wanting more. An addict has no control over their cravings.


That's not true noob obviously never you heard of a guy named @ghostandthedarknes


----------



## Nas47

Alcohol...some Amaretto....a two glasses&extra five mg valium


----------



## darvocet21

Nas47 said:


> Alcohol...some Amaretto....a two glasses&extra five mg valium


Sounds very civilized Nas


----------



## Abuser & user

2.5mg clonaz
30mg baclofen
75mg diphenhydramine 
600mg gabapentin
2 cups of coffee
1 beer (9%)

Fellin fine as a dime


----------



## houseman5

Skittles, tincture and kratom


----------



## Abuser & user

1.5mg clonaz
Smokin jungle cake and Alicia runtz all day (including rn lol)
2 cups of coffee 
100mg diphenhydramine
20mg baclofen
Marlboro 100s


----------



## schizopath

1.25mg ativan
0.5mg ksalol
1mg bupre
Cigs 
Lil coffee
Snus


----------



## ghostfreak

100mg Tapentadol
Big bag (well 85g) of Tayto cheese @ Onion crisps.
Also a bottle of 0% Corona

Kinda boring Sunday night.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

PerfectDisguise said:


> Unfortunately that's my typical amount on my days off work. Really wish opiates/opioids were OTC here, codeine would be great honestly. Something else to give me a break from drinking. I get tired of the whole weed and beer deal, but it definitely isn't the worst combination.


Just break the stupid laws or find a cool doctor.

Is this the most more active alternative to the "how high are you thread?"...that thread seems a little dead latley


----------



## darvocet21

Abuser & user said:


> 2.5mg clonaz
> 30mg baclofen
> 75mg diphenhydramine
> 600mg gabapentin
> 2 cups of coffee
> 1 beer (9%)
> 
> Fellin fine as a dime


Baclofen: what's the use?


----------



## darvocet21

schizopath said:


> 1.25mg ativan
> 0.5mg ksalol
> 1mg bupre
> Cigs
> Lil coffee
> Snus


Snus b4 u snooze


----------



## darvocet21

houseman5 said:


> Skittles, tincture and kratom


Skittles are the bomb


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Some weed tincture after a 3 month weed break.

15 mg methadone pills after 1 week back on.


----------



## darvocet21

LucidSDreamr said:


> Some weed tincture after a 3 month weed break.
> Hopefully some pills soon (benzos or some methadone pills)


Go slow when tolerance is low


----------



## LucidSDreamr

darvocet21 said:


> Go slow when tolerance is low


I took 15 mg thc....probably a bit too much. But I took methadone and have xanax on hand (but I really need to save the xanax for tomorrow).

I should be balanced out by the methadone if I took too much weed right?


Also I slept all.day because of weed and xanax. I somehow convinced my partner that has to lock my pills away from me to give me tomorrow's pills and a whole extra set of pills for tonight since I will be up all night due to sleeping all day.

I should definitely take all of tonight's allotted pills and tomorrow's all at once tonight to get the best high right?....or just take half and see if that is enough onto satisfy Mr?

We all know I'll end up taking them all tonight but I'm giving half the score a chance to work first


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1/2mg bzd


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

LucidSDreamr said:


> Some weed tincture after a 3 month weed break.




i think i took a month off....my sleep was off the whole time

but ive been taking a couple bong hits about 2 hours before bed, the last 3 nights in a row and ive never slept better - no dreams really - just the way i like it


----------



## lonelyDude

no pot I gave it all away as always so its the CBD terp mix and some scotch.

three days ill be back to normal and not caring about dope.

then ill get a pound and it all starts again.

god I love giving up it makes starting again so much fun.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Mr. Krinkle said:


> i think i took a month off....my sleep was off the whole time
> 
> but ive been taking a couple bong hits about 2 hours before bed, the last 3 nights in a row and ive never slept better - no dreams really - just the way i like it


I Hate the dream loss of weed as u can tell by my username I like dreaming


----------



## lonelyDude

can you fly ?

have you made a mirror room in your dreams yet so you awake when you fall a sleep and can direct which door you go to.

yep night time is best time.

I am free and if I am at sea they cant touch me yet I can still fly.


----------



## lonelyDude

lonelyDude said:


> can you fly ?
> 
> have you made a mirror room in your dreams yet so you awake when you fall a sleep and can direct which door you go to.
> 
> yep night time is best time.
> 
> I am free and if I am at sea they cant touch me yet I can still fly.



these are ideas not really questions for you 

its an eternity out there and I would love to hear how you travel it.


----------



## RUC4

SirTophamHat said:


> I just woke up at 10pm and have to be back up at 6-7.  Feel like crap.  Took 10mg Valium, brewed some coffee, rolled a spliff.  Stupid mail I need tomorrow won't be here til Thursday.
> 
> Edit:  my mail will be here tomorrow, thank goodness.   And I think the valium is doing a good job because I'm not as upset about random obstacles and roadblocks during this clusterfuck of a week.  Which is good, since it's only Tuesday.  I feel that by Thursday I'll be straight truckin again.  Gonna smoke another spliff soon and then try to doze before breakfast.


If you’re trying to sleep, why would you brew some coffee?  
I get the 10mg of Valium, but caffeine isn’t exactly a sleep aide. Was it decaf or something?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Nothing but a long hot shower (and residuals of brom from 7 hrs earlier).


----------



## sub21lime

Last Night -

~30mg methadone
~Half a joint of strong weed
~Two 24oz cans of malt liquor (9% abv)
~Roll your own cigarettes


----------



## sub21lime

Tonight so far-

~10mgs methadone 
~2grams phenibut
~1 gram phenylethylamine
~200mgs hordenine
~around 10 hits smoked of meth
~marb red cigs
~12oz can beer (5%abv)
~1 gram magnolia bark extract


----------



## schizopath

Some ksalols
3mg bupre (total of the day)
Cigs
Snus


----------



## sub21lime

1.4grams phenibut
700mgs magnolia bark extract
10mgs noopept


----------



## S.J.B.

Gin and tonic (4 oz gin).


----------



## houseman5

Maeng da kratom


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i think i done took mines so..... lol
some benzo not much but dont need a lot.


----------



## schizopath

A Long drink
1mg ksalol
1mg bupre as of yet, 1mg later 
Nicotine


----------



## 4meSM

A nice dinner, some good heroin and a couple of spliffs made with very sticky solventless hash. I'm traveling in a couple of days so I'm pretty excited about that as well. 

Pretty good night all things considered !


----------



## JTemperance

sub21lime said:


> 700mgs magnolia bark extract


How do you like that stuff? I've got some but haven't tried it yet. 

Do you get sedating effects? Any boost to other drugs?


----------



## VerbalTruist

JTemperance said:


> How do you like that stuff? I've got some but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Do you get sedating effects? Any boost to other drugs?


I dunno… Sounds like bark extract to me. Bleh


----------



## JTemperance

VerbalTruist said:


> I dunno… Sounds like bark extract to me. Bleh


Mine is a slightly off-white powder that looks like it could be any other supplement.

It was advertised as honokiol + magnolol, the (psycho)active compounds, but I suspect it might be just standard-issue magnolia bark extract.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

prolly fentadope

wasnt the bzd


----------



## LucidSDreamr

4meSM said:


> A nice dinner, some good heroin and a couple of spliffs made with very sticky solventless hash. I'm traveling in a couple of days so I'm pretty excited about that as well.
> 
> Pretty good night all things considered !


Isn't traveling as an opioid addict terrifying? I get so scared ill be stuck without dope or pills

Me tonight.  Oxy 15 mg. Methadone 15 mg. Xanax 3 mg.  It's not enough. I wanna drink...i wanna smoke some fent. I want more. I wanna black out.

A hit of weed would probably do the trick but all I have is edible that will take like 2.5 hrs to even work...then it'll be too late at night and weed will keep me awake becsuse its like an upper to me.

Why can't I enjoy this peaceful moderate buzz?


----------



## 4meSM

LucidSDreamr said:


> Isn't traveling as an opioid addict terrifying? I get so scared ill be stuck without dope or pills


Nah in this case I have buprenorphine and kratom so I'll be alright.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nothing
skipped my 6pm date with benz and also 6am this morn... she gettin angry i think but it'll be ok. lol


----------



## Nurse Ratched

6am-64-14m said:


> nothing
> skipped my 6pm date with benz and also 6am this morn... she gettin angry i think but it'll be ok. lol


I can just see her giving you the evil eye as you stumble over the ottoman in the living room.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Nurse Ratched said:


> I can just see her giving you the evil eye as you stumble over the ottoman in the living room.




i dosed .25mg just now. gotta go to war with bugs again. this town is eat up with bed bugs. everytime i see something on the curb there is evidence of them. everywhere.
gearing up now to kill.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

4meSM said:


> Nah in this case I have buprenorphine and kratom so I'll be alright.


I guess it's more international travel I get paranoid about because I'm taking controlled drugs with me...evennif they are US prescribed there's legally some declaration you're supposed to have signed to bring it...(I never have though).

I just have this fear of kicking in some foreign prison cell or getting robbed of my drugs or losing them. They are much more secured at home behind safes and a vigilant me.

But within the US I always bring my script and bupe strips as a back up so that's less stressful....but instill have that fear of losing the stash I bring


----------



## VerbalTruist

LucidSDreamr said:


> I guess it's more international travel I get paranoid about because I'm taking controlled drugs with me...evennif they are US prescribed there's legally some declaration you're supposed to have signed to bring it...(I never have though).
> 
> I just have this fear of kicking in some foreign prison cell or getting robbed of my drugs or losing them. They are much more secured at home behind safes and a vigilant me.
> 
> But within the US I always bring my script and bupe strips as a back up so that's less stressful....but instill have that fear of losing the stash I bring


Really depends on where you're traveling. The only places I can think of where I would be really concerned with that would be parts of the Middle East. I've been to a lot of countries and haven't had an issue traveling with prescribed buprenorphine and benzodiazepines.


----------



## paranoid android

About 6 zopiclone 4mg's of clonazpam and a bottle of bacardi white


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I guess 1mg bromazolam (plenty) just now to get away and sleep.
May be out inna few so....
 is heavy


----------



## LucidSDreamr

VerbalTruist said:


> Really depends on where you're traveling. The only places I can think of where I would be really concerned with that would be parts of the Middle East. I've been to a lot of countries and haven't had an issue traveling with prescribed buprenorphine and benzodiazepines.


Definitely depends.  But even in 3rd world countries with lax drug laws I could see them taking pleasuring in shaking an American down foe a shitload of money to get out of jail.

I'm just a paranoid person. Only person I've ever known as big as a druggie that has never been arrested so I guess my paranoia is good for something


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Rn on 15 mg oxy. 10 mg methadone. 1.5 mg Xanax.  I better fucking get high ir I'm just gonna keep eating pills.

Gonna take some weed edible soon too. 15 mg.



Edit:  added 0.5 xanax and now a 24 Oz beer.  I think I might be getting high for Christ sake finally


----------



## VerbalTruist

LucidSDreamr said:


> Definitely depends.  But even in 3rd world countries with lax drug laws I could see them taking pleasuring in shaking an American down foe a shitload of money to get out of jail.


Been to plenty of unfriendly to the USA nations. Need good documentation from a doctor. Not just an RX, but something that states the medical necessity for what you’re carrying, daily dose, total quantity, and a bit of bullshit. That’s gotten me through without any bullshit even though they wanted to give it to me. I have had to pay “visa fees” which were bribes, but fuck it. Bribes are part of doing business in some places.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

VerbalTruist said:


> Been to plenty of unfriendly to the USA nations. Need good documentation from a doctor. Not just an RX, but something that states the medical necessity for what you’re carrying, daily dose, total quantity, and a bit of bullshit. That’s gotten me through without any bullshit even though they wanted to give it to me. I have had to pay “visa fees” which were bribes, but fuck it. Bribes are part of doing business in some places.


Schengen declaration is the form I was thinking of that you are supposed to have signed by certain ppl to travel abroad with narcotics. Like I said I never bothered though.


----------



## Joey

Earlier today. This is a daily regimen, the main ones. Usually I have lorazepam as well but my script got a bit mixed up this week. But Its the least of my worries of them all (psychoactive anyway) to write on.

Methadone 40mg
Morphine 100mg XR (I IV it tho)
Dexedrine 30mg
Vyvanse 100mg

I have a progressive and heavy scripr. Improptu safer supply. Ive been off of street drugs completely for a few weeks again now.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

LucidSDreamr said:


> Rn on 15 mg oxy. 10 mg methadone. 1.5 mg Xanax.  I better fucking get high ir I'm just gonna keep eating pills.
> 
> Gonna take some weed edible soon too. 15 mg.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  added 0.5 xanax and now a 24 Oz beer.  I think I might be getting high for Christ sake finally


Added 10 mg more oxy and 0.5 mg more xanax.

Guys this is sad. I'm not high enough. Indont have some crazy tolerance I was clean for months up till like 2nweeks ago.

I need to seek out some heroin, dilauded, or fent. These pills little apap amd methadone and xanax pills aren't cutting it.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

[due to time zone differences, and obviously not everyone is gonna read this the same hour, day or week I post it, I'm just gonna use the actual days rather than "yesterday" etc]

Overdid it and wasted meds I think. I ran out of Dihydrocodeine, Gabapentin AND Morphine Sulphate all on the same day (Sunday evening/night). It was Wednesday afternoon when I got them again (the first two, morphine's not due 'til Monday and because it's a Controlled Drug and I have a history of addiction I am not under any circumstances allowed and early refill) so I went maybe 68 hours without. I managed to get 32 Paramol [acetaminophen 500mg + Dihydrocodeine 7.4mg] and my mum gave he her Neurofen Plus [Ibuprofen 200mg + Codeine 12.8mg]...as you can imagine that very barely took the edge off, but it helped a little. Still spend all of Tuesday and the first half of Wednesday in my own personal hell, not helped by the fact that it was 40 degrees [104 Fahrenheit] which a) is a record for my country and b) I get damp and tired and general malaise at anything over 20 degrees [68 Fahrenheit].
I somehow slept through a lot of it, by abusing my stockpile of Thorazine

Went overboard when I got my pills

Cigarettes 41
Sertraline 350mg
Codeine 64.8mg
Ibuprofen 1200mg [came with the Codeine]
Acetaminophen 2000mg [came with DHC in the Paramol...didn't CWE as that's not a whole lot and I had a fever anyway]
Dihydrocodeine 900mg
Gabapentin 2400mg
Cyclizine 200mg
Quetiapine 50mg
Thorazine 350mg
Naproxen 500mg
Omeprazole 20mg


----------



## 4meSM

LucidSDreamr said:


> I guess it's more international travel I get paranoid about because I'm taking controlled drugs with me...evennif they are US prescribed there's legally some declaration you're supposed to have signed to bring it...(I never have though).
> 
> I just have this fear of kicking in some foreign prison cell or getting robbed of my drugs or losing them. They are much more secured at home behind safes and a vigilant me.
> 
> But within the US I always bring my script and bupe strips as a back up so that's less stressful....but instill have that fear of losing the stash I bring


I'm traveling internationally (not from the US though) and as long as you're not carrying a very big amount of pills they don't even care (there are exceptions). Aiport security doesn't have the time or the knowledge to check every pill they see. I've personally mastered the art of hiding things in plain sight.  
I've done this many times and I know how security works at my destination so I'm not paranoid at all. I actually just went to security and now I'm drinking some kratom and having lunch, probably gonna snort some bupe before boarding the plane.

And tbh actually don't have a prescription for bupe lol, but I'm only traveling with 5 or so 8mg pills.


----------



## sub21lime

JTemperance said:


> How do you like that stuff? I've got some but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Do you get sedating effects? Any boost to other drugs?


Yeah i really like the stuff, i get mine from lift mode and its pretty strong stuff.


JTemperance said:


> How do you like that stuff? I've got some but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Do you get sedating effects? Any boost to other drugs?


https://nootropicsexpert.com/magnolia-bark/
Magnolia Bark is widely used to elevate mood, decrease pain, and improve immune health.

Magnolia Bark activates cannabinoid receptors in your brain. Cannabinoid receptors include CB1 and CB2.

CB1 receptor activation regulates memory, cognition, and motor control. Relieving pain, vomiting, reducing hyperexcitability in epilepsy, stimulating appetite, and euphoria.

The Magnolia Bark compound honokiol appears to be as effective as diazepam for relieving anxiety with fewer side effects.
studies show this powerful herb significantly increases the sensitivity of GABAA benzo receptors

Another study concluded that “honokiol promoted NREM sleep by modulating the benzodiazepine site of the GABAA receptor, suggesting potential applications in the treatment of insomnia, especially for patients who experience difficulty in falling and staying asleep.”

And yes it does potentiate other drugs like benzos, alcohol,weed, opioids and others. It works much like a benzo in the brain.


----------



## sub21lime

last night

15mgs methadone
2 24oz malt liquor cans 10%abv
3 hits meth smoked
Seneca filtered cigars


----------



## 6am-64-14m

prolly ~6mg bromazolam
glad the wobbles are gone
was more of a restful free mind/no-stress state and less of a delirious swagga
glad i got tolerance up cause the .25-.5mg still relieves back/neck issues without fear of falling on my face.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

took a couple hunnit mgs of pregab (neen three weeks no prgab) with dinner prolly all imma need for sleep tonight.


----------



## S.J.B.

Alcohol plus an "ICE" methamphetamine tablet, oral.

There's a lot to be said for oral methamphetamine in a moderate dose.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

S.J.B. said:


> Alcohol plus an "ICE" methamphetamine tablet, oral.
> 
> There's a lot to be said for oral methamphetamine in a moderate dose.


Oral mdma always produced effects far better than IV, snorted, rectal....so why not methamphetamine? 

I would be curious to know the reason of this behind mdma. 

Because most drugs are always better via IV or snorted or smoked.


----------



## S.J.B.

LucidSDreamr said:


> Oral mdma always produced effects far better than IV, snorted, rectal....so why not methamphetamine?
> 
> I would be curious to know the reason of this behind mdma.
> 
> Because most drugs are always better via IV or snorted or smoked.



Well, to be fair, methamphetamine is still better IV or smoked. But I agree with you when it comes to MDMA, it's so much better oral than IV or sniffed (never even bothered trying smoking it).


----------



## 6am-64-14m

thinkinn bout that bag of dope.....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3 cups of coffee
lol
they wearin off quick and previous mix is coming back but kinda spent and tired


----------



## Abuser & user

Hello everybody I’ve been sober for a while as far as physical addiction so I’m being a good boy lol

2 cups of coffee
1mg lorazepam SL (zero tolerance)
100mg dimenhydrinate

Hoping to crash off the caffeine cuz lorazepam just ain’t enough to make me sleep unless I wanna take all of them in a day

Not gonna lie tho it is tempting asf but I know better 

Hope everyone is practicing discipline


----------



## sub21lime

last night

two 24oz cans of malt liquor 10% abv
roll your own cigarettes
300mgs l-theanine
300mgs magnesium taurate
500mgs gaba(not gabapentin. wish i had some of those)
300mgs relora 
2 half weed, half tobacco cigs and a small joint of strong weed


----------



## S.J.B.

Enjoying a joint and a drink on the balcony as the thunderstorm rages.

EDIT: Very stoned. Better get to sleep.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee and a cig at ~7 am

now dropping .25mg bzd with 1/4ml absolute (hope i dont get all drunk up on all this vodka lol) find these movies


----------



## Abuser & user

Chillin goood 

Cigs
1 cup of coffee for the sedation
5mg lorazepam SL
.5mg clonaz oral .5 SL
concentrates with no tolerance got me absolutely lit tf up 

Feelin fantastic bout to spark up a couple joints with my brother (haven’t seen him in a long time)

That’s kinda why I indulged so much on the benzos tonight lol cuz he wanted to drink but I am not confident recently with my self control with alcohol

so we both took a decent amount of benzos and prolly gonna be smoking this Oz of granddaddy Mac until the sun comes up just swapping stories like the good ole days

Hope everyone is bein safe


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nothing and paid for it it would seem


----------



## sub21lime

Got drunk as fuck yesterday/last night
Drank a 12 pack of a 9% ipa


----------



## Abuser & user

Feelin good and happy to be alive weirdly enough (not common for me sadly) even on drugs

Marlboros 
3 cups of coffee
800mg ibuprofen
150mg diphenhydramine 
1.8Gs of gabapentin
1mg clonazepam buccal
4-5 standard sized blunts of granddaddy Mac

Gonna dose .5 more clonaz and put on a good movie in about an hour and just enjoy the lack of anxiety and of course the high


----------



## sub21lime

last night 
two 20oz cans of 9% IPAs
bowl of weed ( purple Hindu kush )
roll your own cigarettes


----------



## Abuser & user

Went a little hard cuz I got a 90 script of 1mg clonazepam but that’s okay as long as I don’t make it a habit 

Last night

4-5 cups of coffee
1.2Gs of gabapentin
5mg clonazepam
About 6-7 blunts and a joint of quality bud

Plus an edible (brownie homemade from a friend) unknown potency but may I say I’ve had plenty of experience with edibles and that was at least 300-400mg of THC

Ie I had a great fuckin night also chilled with friends and family smokin blunts on blunts and that isn’t really doable for me without being pretty medicated cuz of my anxiety so that made it that much more of a good time

Still feelin that clonaz tho don’t really need to dose that high again considering rn I feel like I just took 3mg of the clonaz s not like an afterglow but I’m just gonna enjoy it and learn from my mistakes instead of making myself feel like shit all day


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Well... I came to my place to wash clothes and thought I would have a glass of water before starting. Noticed I had left a half glass (covered) before leaving last time and swigged it down. Taste was super acidic and almost spewed it out. Then realized that I had intended to dose 1,5g phenibut hcl about a week ago before leaving one morning and forgot. 
I expect it to hit in a few hours as I had some coffee after on empty stomach and will dose my benzo this eve and they will prolly hit around the same time; def expect to sleep super soundly tonight.


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol. 
2mg suboxone film (iv) 
Cigarette
Snus


----------



## Abuser & user

Last night admittedly I went too hard on the gaba and my body

Coffee
Bout 7-8 joints of some HIGH quality
Cigs
400mg ibuprofen
1.8Gs of gabapentin
3mg clonazepam

And like a quarter of a bottle of crown royal and some random drinks my friends handed me


----------



## Abuser & user

Smoked bout 6-7 bowls feelin great

I ended up sublingualing 2more mg of the clonaz even tho I didn’t need it feels good to be this relaxed for the first time in a minute


----------



## Abuser & user

4-5 more bowls from the bong of  

1,200mg gabapentin
50mg baclofen & 10mg hydrocodone from homie  random as hell lol


----------



## schizopath

Alot of ksalols thought the night 
1.6mg bupre 
Cigs
Snus 
Netflix with my Girl


----------



## Abuser & user

30mg hydrocodone
 200mg dipghenhydramime
3mg clonazepam

20 percent alcohol girly shot idk what it is


----------



## Abuser & user

8-11 blunts 
2.100mg gabapentin 
4mg clonazepam 2mg sl
Shillings with girl smokin cigs


----------



## axe battler

You smoked between 8 and 11 WHOLE BLUNTS (!?!?!) to yourself?? No wonder it's an estimate.

I laugh now, but tolerance can do mad things!


----------



## Abuser & user

Nothing becides cigs and some gabapentin  (been goin a little too hard on taking multiple cns depressants daily) so I’m chillin this morning) but who knows what the day will bring lol

Hope everyone bein smart


----------



## Abuser & user

axe battler said:


> You smoked between 8 and 11 WHOLE BLUNTS (!?!?!) to yourself?? No wonder it's an estimate.
> 
> I laugh now, but tolerance can do mad things!


yes my weed tolerance is sky high asf lol I’ve always shot it straight up as soon as I got a sack all all my homies will pull out their shit and I wake up with a tolerance higher then god 

But it’s kinda always been that way ever since I strarted I was like an H addict with weed cuz it relieves so much for me

But it doesn’t help that I started smoking at 12 so there’s that plus I don’t stay physically addicted to anything anymore so it’s the only way I can get super high without the occasional 60-70mg hydrocodone or something


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Last nigh:
.25mg bromazolam
and some good eats 

Same gonna be tonight.


----------



## Abuser & user

Last night
Cups on cups of coffee
100mg diphenhydramine
3.600mg gabapentin
2mg clonazepam
5mg lorazepam

Plus bout 7-10 joints/cones/blunts hanging with people


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

Abuser & user said:


> Last night
> Cups on cups of coffee
> 100mg diphenhydramine
> 3.600mg gabapentin
> 2mg clonazepam
> 5mg lorazepam
> 
> Plus bout 7-10 joints/cones/blunts hanging with people



i like your name


----------



## Abuser & user

Mr. Krinkle said:


> i like your name


Preciate ya man was just a high random thought I had on alp and weed and I was thinkinbout what I do and thought “you know what that fits me perfectly”


----------



## Abuser & user

Been chillin with a friend and she smoked a FAT BLUNT with me (she has insane connects for bud) I was damn near dysfunctionaly high)

But I adjusted to it and smoked 2-3 cones with her (we’re good friends)

Anyways

3 cups of coffee
400mg ibuprofen
3,600mg gabapentin
175mg diphenhydramine
1.5mg lorazepam
1mg clonaz .5 SL .5 oral

Smoked In all like 4–5 joints together plus that blunt she brought and I just smoked 2 more and packing another one rn literally
(Dealing with mental disorders)

Hope everyone is well and good and SAFE


----------



## Morbid Sea Cow

Lately, Kratom...


----------



## JTemperance

Coming down from a heavy shard session over the last 36h... or at least trying to....

16h ago, I had a dose of ~45mg crystal meth (orally)

6h ago, I had my last ~15mg dose of methamphetamine (chased) + 15mg d-amphetamine & 125mg caffeine (oral)

3h ago, I took 25mg memantine.

1h ago, I took 100mg orphenadrine CR + 30mg DXM + 0.2mg clonidine.

0.5h ago, I took 0.33mg clonazepam + 250mg validolum (a.k.a. menthyl Isovalerate).

Right now, I just drank 2 different cans of beer left over from the work party (355ml × ~4.2% for Rolling Rock & Rainier alike = 30ml pure EtOH).


----------



## thegreenhand

One puff of weed

3 beers (5.4% abv)

30 mg mirtazapine

Hung out with a couple old friends tonight and we toked and had a few beers over dinner (homemade stuffed peppers). It was a nice night


----------



## JTemperance

thegreenhand said:


> One puff of weed
> 
> 3 beers (5.4% abv)
> 
> 30 mg mirtazapine
> 
> Hung out with a couple old friends tonight and we toked and had a few beers over dinner (homemade stuffed peppers). It was a nice night


Mmm, stuffed peppers rule. What did you'uns put in 'em?


----------



## thegreenhand

JTemperance said:


> Mmm, stuffed peppers rule. What did you'uns put in 'em?


Onions, garlic, rice, grass fed beef, and tomato sauce (plus spices)

With some more tomato sauce and hot sauce to put on top at the end

Twas delicious


----------



## JTemperance

Awesome feasting.

 After 36 hours of stimulation, I'm currently in the midst of preparing tuna-fish sandwiches (ATM I'm on my 15min break) and the early indicators are "mixed," unfortunately — seems I didn't drain the cans quite enough.... 

So I've decided to buckle down, roll up my sleeves, do a huge muscle shot of black tar heroin, and get motivated to sprinkle a little "winning" on my sandweez*. 
-----
In other news, the memantine has kicked in, and it is starting to make me feel somewhat "weird," to use clinical language....
-----
*=new slang term, hand-crafted by yours truly & available wherever fine buzzwords are sold... INSTRUCTIONS: 

Use wherever reference is made to the foodstuff invented by Earl Sandwich in 1776, enabling him to​eat a delicious breaded pork cutlet & play against his dogs in a high-stakes Texas-Hold-'Em tournament.​


----------



## SuperPsych

Slept for like 15 hours last night for some reason. Been sleeping like shit for some months so it was sort of welcome. Anyways, no work tomorrow and I'm still wide awake after todays work day due to sleeping so much last night; so I've had ~12mg 3-HO-PCP insufflated & Dr. Pepper. Also had my 2mg Buprenorphine this morning when I woke up and will probably have 2mg more of Bupe before falling asleep tonight/tomorrow/whenevers


----------



## 4meSM

Last night I went to a hot springs resort (heated with geothermal energy from a big ass volcano) high on buprenorphine, 1mg of lorazepam, kratom, weed (edible + spliff) and 2 alcoholic drinks. 
All I can say is holy shit, it was such an amazing experience, the body high I got from the hot springs on this combo was unreal.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Nothing... just stayed up til I passed out (about 3AM)
Anxious about starting work (in a good way) but coulda done it if the'd a called this morning with no sleep and adrenaline alone.


----------



## schizopath

2mg bupre 
2mg ksalol
Cigs
Snus


----------



## Abuser & user

2.5Gs of gabapentin
.5 clonaz
Three joints of premium weed
150mg diphenhydramine
Cigs
Mocha coffee (hot) 

I’m Being smart and deciding to take a break right now instead of giving it another week and doing an extremely fast come down/taper seems to have been working out well with me doing it this way

I think it’s just because I have such debilitating anxiety and had a year-long physical withdrawal from alprazolam that it’s just worth it for the rebound anxiety and very slight physical withdrawal

Anyways I’m sorry about the long post just needed to vent i ig lol

Hope everybody is maintaining


----------



## BenzoEnthusiast

amitriptyline 10mg and 1mg clonazepam.


----------



## Abuser & user

1mg clonaz 
3,600mg gabapentin
Shot of NyQuil
200mg diphenhydramine
Bout 14-17 joints of some exotic


----------



## sub21lime

last night was simple, couple tall cans of malt liquor, hits of weed through out night, and cigarettes


----------



## Abuser & user

Last night was pretty euphoric

3,600mg gabapentin
150mg diphenhydramine
Shot of NyQuil 
30mg hydrocodone
Like 10-11 joints of quality


----------



## schizopath

Speed comedown so.... 

3mg ksalol
2mg bupre 
Cigs 
Snus


----------



## Abuser & user

Been dosing gabapentin and smoking really good quality weed all day and had bout 4 cups of coffee goin on my 5th rn lol

Plus In about 15 minutes 

15mg hydrocodone
30ml NyQuil
50mg diphenhydramine
2-3 joints
Marlboros


----------



## Abuser & user

Been flying all fuckin day

3,000mg gabapentin
200mg hydroxyzine
600mg cimetidine 
15mg hydrocodone
Marlboros


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nada


----------



## 4meSM

Snorted 1mg of buprenorphine in the afternoon and now I'm with my girl drinking a bit of fireball whisky and some random Korean alcohol. Also vaping nicotine salts and I'm about to smoke some weed.


----------



## schizopath

2mg ksalol 
2mg bupre 
Coffee 
Cigs 
Snus


----------



## Nas47

A little bit Gin&Tonic......and goin' in bed.it's almost 20.30.....and i wake up around 4 a .m.every morning......so good night bluelighters


----------



## schizopath

Watching the sandman. Good Shit. 
1mg bupre 
1mg ksalol 
Snus 
Cigs


----------



## paranoid android

150mg's of morphine
2400mg's of gabapentin


----------



## paranoid android

60mg's of IV morphine


----------



## schizopath

3rd day of amphs and Ive already fully came down so enjoying me some 1mg ksalol and 1.5mg bupre + Cigs.


----------



## Hi quick question

Some one see my drugs = maths issue I got I’m shit need to work it out so I best off


----------



## Abuser & user

20mg hydrocodone
.5mg clonazepam 
10mg flexeril
60mg dxm
100mg meclizine

Feeling fucking great just watching my girl suck ass at dying light 2 (video game for those who don’t know) 

Plus no physical tolerance to any of the above substance’s 

Hope everyone is being smart and listening to the part of your brain saying “You don’t need that much


----------



## xaddictx

Hi quick question said:


> Some one see my drugs = maths issue I got I’m shit need to work it out so I best off


HUH??


----------



## cdin

13mg oxycodone. 5mg propranolol. 2 drinks kava/amanita muscaria


----------



## 4meSM

I'm very very high on heroin right now, I gotta close 1 eye to be able to type this.
Been vaping nicotine and smoking weed, I'm about to roll a final spliff to end the night.


----------



## Nas47

cdin said:


> 13mg oxycodone. 5mg propranolol. 2 drinks kava/amanita muscaria


This combo-kava/fly agaric seems quite interesting.Never tried any one of this(kava or a.muscaria)


----------



## cdin

Nas47 said:


> This combo-kava/fly agaric seems quite interesting.Never tried any one of this(kava or a.muscaria)


kavanita is the BEST. imo only viable ethanol replacement


----------



## ghostfreak

Val/Alp and Soma - wobbly walking is spot on, also nice and warm feeling feeling too.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i felt like skippin my dose last night bud did eventually take it.
gotta find work if i wanna up the dose. just the facts from my peepers.
word


----------



## ConferenceOfFruit

I smoked around 0.35 of crack & heroin on foil, and now I just smoked half a joint of some very low quality weed. Nevertheless, I always need to have weed every time I do crack and/or h, cause if I can't smoke a joint or five while coming down, I will probably just run out and buy more, which I cannot afford to do on my current salary.

I also have to say that the weed + h combo is magnificent and probably my favourite ever. It's a pity that I have to wait a week or two until I can smoke a speedball again. I wouldn't mind a bit of crack on the pipe either, but I'm working tomorrow morning, and also I find it extremely hard to control myself because it's such a fickle and fleeting high, yet it is probably the most euphoric feeling I have ever experienced.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee and it aint workin


----------



## simstim

Mdma nasal
Delta 8 vaped
Marijuana smoked
Coffee
Cigar


----------



## cdin

simstim said:


> Mdma nasal
> Delta 8 vaped
> Marijuana smoked
> Coffee
> Cigar


for sleep???


----------



## simstim

cdin said:


> for sleep???


Not for sleep! I'm still up! Lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

had enough during the day so all i had to do was close my eyes.


----------



## bingey

Half a milligram of lorazepam , 3 mg of melatonin and a few cups of holy basil tea.

Its not like im getting high but its still better than nothing at all.


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

I did a basecoke session last night, went on with amps, fat joints with really strong weed, and a few heavy beers...


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg klonopin 
Maybe 2mg of bupre during the night 
Nicotine like mofo


----------



## Nas47

It',s allready 2a.m. and woke up again like every other day....so......will take some bupr.liquid&two diazepams and try to sleep again.May be i would,may be not.300-400km from here there is onslaught right now.Can feel it


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Still feel "hung over" from bzd use earlier this morning after napping for 3 hrs.
So will skip using tonight as I just aint feeling it.


----------



## deficiT

7.5mg Cyclazodone
5.7mg Zubsolv
350mg F-Phenibut
24oz White Claw

Just chillin tonight, had a late ass night at work, but now my real weekend starts and I'm going to try and take it easy and work on some music.


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Last night was heavenly 

4mg clonazepam (2mg oral & 2mg buccal plus zero benzo tolerance)
1,800mg gabapentin (zero tolerance as well)
Cyproheptadine 8mg (no tolerance again )

Been doing extremely well with only doing drugs for short periods sporadically and having maximum 3 days of rebound anxiety/acute withdrawal (hence the zero tolerance to everything)

Hope everyone got at least some sleep


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Passed out after dosing too much gabapentin (like 4 grams and no tolerance)

plus 2mg clonaz SL and really needed rest from that 4ish hours of sedated sleep (pretty darn dizzy tho lol)

Feeling both those meds pretty damn strong still 

Went with droppin 1.5mg clonaz plus 15mg hydrocodone plus I smacked 3 bowls of high quality bud gon have another !bowl or 2 after another cup of iced coffee

Been cbain smoming Marlboro's and vaping

8mg cyproheptadine (love this antihistamine, one of the very best antihists;IMO),
added 60mg DXM for the hydrocodone


Hope everyone has a pleasant morning today


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Been going too hard on the benzo/opioid polly drug use cuz of unrelenting suicidalL ideations

anyways so far this evening

3mg clonazepam
4mg cyproheptadine
7-8" phat bowls of top quality bud
3,700mg 300mg capsuled gabapentin spaced correctly ,& absorption increased  via 1,200mg ibuprofen

plus 2 shots two espressos chased with a large McDonald's black coffees plus been fasting since I woke up and late afternoon I ate 2 large fries   and a burger   45 min bģefore dosing of course

btw I don't condone tthis dosage even in experienced users especially with the ibuprofen method


----------



## kongoman

70mg methadone
40mg etumine
5mg  lorazepam 
50mg quetiapine 
150mg gabapentine
2mg xanax

After 2 days on amphets I lied down on my sofa after taking these drugs one hour before and I dont remember how i got asleep.
Sorra for my english.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

lots of coffee and saltines
a cig
hittin brmzlm today
easy on the back but focusing outcome(s)


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Barely slept so going to sleep early this evening

8mg cyproheptadine
2mg clonazepam 
1.200mg gabapentin 
Round 5  bowls of bud

Feeling very floaty and slightly euphoric and definitely sedated


----------



## ghostfreak

15mg Mirtazapine
2 x 0.5mg Pizotifen


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Couldn't sleep gut up and started smoking bud then randomly got hit up by my plug and he hooked me up with scripted 70 .5mg footballs!!! and for cheap too 

400mg cimetidine 
3mg alprazolam
2mg clonazepam 
multiple bowls of bud
Marlboro's
1.200mg gabapentin


----------



## kush

5 weeks off a gnarly fentanyl habit, so...

6 grams kratom
1200 mg gabapentin
1500 mg methacarbanol
Bong tokes of some decent kush and hits off the nicotine vape


----------



## Nas47

kush said:


> 5 weeks off a gnarly fentanyl habit, so...
> 
> 6 grams kratom
> 1200 mg gabapentin
> 1500 mg methacarbanol
> Bong tokes of some decent kush and hits off the nicotine vape


Oaww!Congrats for that...five months off fentlooks like good xhoises to continue with recovery


----------



## Nas47

50-100g high spirit.ouzo-night med.this time


----------



## kongoman

kush said:


> 5 weeks off a gnarly fentanyl habit, so...
> 
> 6 grams kratom
> 1200 mg gabapentin
> 1500 mg methacarbanol
> Bong tokes of some decent kush and hits off the nicotine vape


Why are you taking só much gabapentin?


----------



## kongoman

WWhy


Mr.Xperimental said:


> Couldn't sleep gut up and started smoking bud then randomly got hit up by my plug and he hooked me up with scripted 70 .5mg footballs!!! and for cheap too
> 
> 400mg cimetidine
> 3mg alprazolam
> 2mg clonazepam
> multiple bowls of bud
> Marlboro's
> 1.200mg gabapentin





Mr.Xperimental said:


> Couldn't sleep gut up and started smoking bud then randomly got hit up by my plug and he hooked me up with scripted 70 .5mg footballs!!! and for cheap too
> 
> 400mg cimetidine
> 3mg alprazolam
> 2mg clonazepam
> multiple bowls of bud
> Marlboro's
> 1.200mg gabapentin


Why are you taking só much gabapentin?
It enhance benzos?
This morning Ihad a bad experience with alprazolam and pregabalin. I took At 10pm 2mg alprazolam 5mg lorazepam and 300mg pregabalin. I got up at 5 am and I Was nearly a zombie. I cant remember what i've done .
I think its a kind of amnèsia. I begin to work at 6am and the first hour was complicated.


----------



## kongoman

H


Mr.Xperimental said:


> Been going too hard on the benzo/opioid polly drug use cuz of unrelenting suicidalL ideations
> 
> anyways so far this evening
> 
> 3mg clonazepam
> 4mg cyproheptadine
> 7-8" phat bowls of top quality bud
> 3,700mg 300mg capsuled gabapentin spaced correctly ,& absorption increased  via 1,200mg ibuprofen
> 
> plus 2 shots two espressos chased with a large McDonald's black coffees plus been fasting since I woke up and late afternoon I ate 2 large fries   and a burger   45 min bģefore dosing of course
> 
> btw I don't condone tthis dosage even in experienced users especially with the ibuprofen method


Hi dude 
Can you explain me how to use gabapentin?
Why are you mixing with ibuprophen?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

kongoman said:


> Why are you taking só much gabapentin?


That's not very much gabapentin for what he's dealing with as far as needing relief


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Been relaxing dosed 3.5mg this afternoon after hurting my back cleaning today 

but hey at least I got my whole house cleane so that's a plus and it needed it too 

Smoked 2 phat joints

Now bout to dose 2.5mg alprazolam


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

kongoman said:


> H
> 
> Hi dude
> Can you explain me how to use gabapentin?
> Why are you mixing with ibuprophen?
> Thanks in advance


Yeah man no problem
Well firstly in the use of the ibuprofen people ise it to enhance the BA ie how much you're absorbing through chamging your acidity so just take 2-3like 20 Mims before you dosing your gabas 

If you really want a lot higher BA then normal you'll have to apece them every 45 minutes to an hour and there is a double digit increase in absorption when spacing these preperly

Lmk if u have anymore ya wanna know


----------



## kongoman

Excuse me english is not my language.
Whats BA? Can I use ibuprophen after ppregabalin? Is the any effect with opies? 
Thanks for your answer! And I like your way 
Of being attentive and helpful.

Peace&Love


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Np BA means how much u soak into your body

And take the ibuprofen like 20 minutes before

And YES there's definitely a strong synegys between opioid/opiates but a lot safer then mixing with benzos and pretty safe as long as you make sure how they affect you before you take anything else with it cuz they can be pretty entoxicating on their own depending on tolerance


----------



## kongoman

Id never hear about in my 43 years. Im really surprised and I will try it soon. But what happens if you take pregabalin at 12 am and 
Methadone at 2pm then you take ibupprophene after like 6pm ?

Thanks to your fast answer it was really helpull.

Peace&Love


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

I would take the ibuprofen within the hour of dosing while the acidity is still changed for the best results


----------



## Nas47

Ye...Whiskey.....the best spirit!!!


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

This afternoon feeling hypnotic snd stoned asf  

8mg cyproheptadine
1.200mg gabapentin
6 cones spaced of some  

And 1.5mgoral alpaz (oral) and 1.5mg more (SL) at peak of initial dose

Just gon chill and smoke weed all afternoon I deserve it lol


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

kongoman said:


> Id never hear about in my 43 years. Im really surprised and I will try it soon. But what happens if you take pregabalin at 12 am and
> Methadone at 2pm then you take ibupprophene after like 6pm ?
> 
> Thanks to your fast answer it was really helpull.
> 
> Peace&Love





kongoman said:


> Id never hear about in my 43 years. Im really surprised and I will try it soon. But what happens if you take pregabalin at 12 am and
> Methadone at 2pm then you take ibupprophene after like 6pm ?
> 
> Thanks to your fast answer it was really helpull.
> 
> Peace&Love


Btw an empty stomach helps too immensely or a very fatty meal


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Last night in total starting from 5:00pm-1:00AM

Sex
5.75mg alprazolam
16mg cyproheptadine 
1,800mg
2-3 Gs of strong quality bud

Pretty good night


----------



## kongoman

300mg methadone at 2pm
600mg pregabalin at 12am
5mg lorazepam at 8 pm
1mg xanax at 8pm
40mg etumine at 8pm

I wake up at 5am to go to work and still very doped. I had a shower to really wake up. First hour at work feeling high.
Opiate rush lasts 6-7 hours with the pregabalin eaten before. Definetly pregabalin enhance opies flash.


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

kongoman said:


> 300mg methadone at 2pm
> 600mg pregabalin at 12am
> 5mg lorazepam at 8 pm
> 1mg xanax at 8pm
> 40mg etumine at 8pm
> 
> I wake up at 5am to go to work and still very doped. I had a shower to really wake up. First hour at work feeling high.
> Opiate rush lasts 6-7 hours with the pregabalin eaten before. Definetly pregabalin enhance opies flash.


Good to hear you figured out your mix just be careful and don't end up overdoing the pregabalin while on the Methadone ya might end choking on your n own vomit


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

kongoman said:


> 40mg etumine at 8pm


Btw etumine is a rare one I've never even heard it mentioned 

If u don't mind me asking what's the abuse like if u can at all


----------



## kongoman

Etumine is an Old antipsichotic med. Its used for the hipnotic property . Less addictive than benzos. Its similar to flunitrazepam. Its kicks really hard with no tolerance. I start using it for my insomnia . Began with 10mg now im at 40mg(1 pill).The maximal dosage is 120mg per day. In Spain it is used like a sleeping pill. I have it and I never used like a drug cuz 2 or morè pills in a single dose have several side effects. Thats my experiencia

Peace&Love


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

kongoman said:


> Etumine is an Old antipsichotic med. Its used for the hipnotic property . Less addictive than benzos. Its similar to flunitrazepam. Its kicks really hard with no tolerance. I start using it for my insomnia . Began with 10mg now im at 40mg(1 pill).The maximal dosage is 120mg per day. In Spain it is used like a sleeping pill. I have it and I never used like a drug cuz 2 or morè pills in a single dose have several side effects. Thats my experiencia
> 
> Peace&Love


Really preciate the detailed reply my man and I agree it does seem like only a medicine not a drug to abuse


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Been spacing gabapentin since 8:00AM
and now dosed all the way up to 2.8 grams plus I'm chillin on 3.5mg clonazepam too and bout 5 joints in rn

Feeling fantastic


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Feeling great eating all this candy lol
(Much needed too)

2mg alprazolam (oral)
1mg clonazepam (SL)
8mg cyproheptadine
1,800mg gabapentin spaced every 45 minutes  on an empty stomach


----------



## LucidSDreamr

I've been on a binge of benzos and methadone pills.  Don't even know what Day it is or what time I'm waking up and I keep forgetting whether I took pills or not so I keep taking them.

Extreme pain from ketamine bladder damage even though I havnt don't dissocistives in about 7 years.

My life is destroyed from ketamine. I really really need a fentanyl or heroin connection I'm ready to go all in and kill myself with fentanyl and end this living hell.


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

1,600mg of cimetidine then  7.5mg of 1mg footballs oh yeah and 2.4gs of gabapentin 

over the course of bout eight hours but set two timers for dosing 3.5mg alp (and 400mg cimetidine for first dose 3.5mg alp and 4mg alprazolam (second dose)


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

.chillin good  

3mg alp (1mg SL)
.5mg clonazepam 
4-5 cones of Gelato Cake and in top of that I've been smacking on a cartridge as well

Stay safe


----------



## kongoman

LucidSDreamr said:


> I've been on a binge of benzos and methadone pills.  Don't even know what Day it is or what time I'm waking up and I keep forgetting whether I took pills or not so I keep taking them.
> 
> Extreme pain from ketamine bladder damage even though I havnt don't dissocistives in about 7 years.
> 
> My life is destroyed from ketamine. I really really need a fentanyl or heroin connection I'm ready to go all in and kill myself with fentanyl and end this living hell.


Hi buddy
Your post touched my heart. Are you really sure that you want that? Do you thing that life is disgusting? could you tell us more about you history with ketamine? excuses me if Im being so pryng or inquisitive but your case is interesting for me and many others.

Methadone can help you but try not to mix with benzos. Benzos gives you amnesia thats because you dont know if youre taking pills or not. Wich dose of methadone are you on?

Could you update and post some of you thoughts or feelings?

Lots of LOVE to you and your close family.

STOP WAR IN UCRANIA!


----------



## kongoman

Hi


Mr.Xperimental said:


> Feeling great eating all this candy lol
> (Much needed too)
> 
> 2mg alprazolam (oral)
> 1mg clonazepam (SL)
> 8mg cyproheptadine
> 1,800mg gabapentin spaced every 45 minutes  on an empty stomach


Hi dude!
Whats cyproheptadine? Ive nevera heard about. Could you tell us five cents of that?
Thanks in advance


----------



## BK38

Valium and paracetamol


----------



## BK38

H


kongoman said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi dude!
> Whats cyproheptadine? Ive nevera heard about. Could you tell us five cents of that?


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

kongoman said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi dude!
> Whats cyproheptadine? Ive nevera heard about. Could you tell us five cents of that?
> Thanks in advance


Hey sorry I completely forgot you asked me this

It's I first generated antihistamine with slight dopamanergic and seratanergic properties and its pretty sedative and is prescribed for sleep and strong or even extreme allergic reactions and a plethora of other specific allergies that would require such and old antihistamine (1961)

some countries let u n get it otc but here u need a script and I can understand why now it's a great additive and actually good for anxiety coming from a benzo user that's saying something oh yeah also forgot to mention what makes it particularly interesting is that it can treat serotonin syndrome and not just by way of sedation

Anyways those were the basics and once again sorry for the late reply


----------



## kongoman

Mr.Xperimental said:


> Hey sorry I completely forgot you asked me this
> 
> It's I first generated antihistamine with slight dopamanergic and seratanergic properties and its pretty sedative and is prescribed for sleep and strong or even extreme allergic reactions and a plethora of other specific allergies that would require such and old antihistamine (1961)
> 
> some countries let u n get it otc but here u need a script and I can understand why now it's a great additive and actually good for anxiety coming from a benzo user that's saying something oh yeah also forgot to mention what makes it particularly interesting is that it can treat serotonin syndrome and not just by way of sedation
> 
> Anyways those were the basics and once again sorry for the late reply


Hi dude! Don't worry for late reply! I have hundreds of forums here to read & write.

So what a fucking drug! I don't know If web have it in Spain. I will investigate it. Now I discovered the power of pregabalin. I just took 900mg, It's my largest dose and I have done a COMBO with amphetamine and methadone. Im starting to feel it. Im waiting and see if I Shoot a methadone push. Like 70mg of an extra dose. Amphets just done 2 lines. I think Im going to snort another one.
I'll update If It's not going OK.

I have another question If I can...If it doesn't bothers you. What is a serotonin syndrome and what do you feel when you suffer IT?
Did you suffer it? It seems to be a hard thing...

Thanks in advance!  I apreciate your replies!
A Big Hug....

Lots of  to the community.

Really STOP WAR
No more deaths!


----------



## LucidSDreamr

kongoman said:


> Hi buddy
> Your post touched my heart. Are you really sure that you want that? Do you thing that life is disgusting? could you tell us more about you history with ketamine? excuses me if Im being so pryng or inquisitive but your case is interesting for me and many others.
> 
> Methadone can help you but try not to mix with benzos. Benzos gives you amnesia thats because you dont know if youre taking pills or not. Wich dose of methadone are you on?
> 
> Could you update and post some of you thoughts or feelings?
> 
> Lots of LOVE to you and your close family.
> 
> STOP WAR IN UCRANIA!


I have a sticky thread that elaborates on my bladder damage saga in the psychedelic forum you can read.

I'm a bit better today with a lower pain level so the suicidal ideation and urge to use heroin disappears when the pain goes down.

Today I havnt taken any pills yet. I took enough methadone last night I can still feel it working.

The hardest part is missing out on so much of life. I went from being very athletic and full of life and traveling etc. to never leaving my apartment for anything at all just working all day out of boredom.

Luckily I have a wife to love, that's all I have left besides a good job I can do from home most of the time.  I've disowned my entire family and best friends  for other reasons so really my wife is the only person I've had a  real conversation with in years.

The setting is perfect for a decent into real opioid abuse....for some reason I dont give into though because I've done it in the past and know that it will blow up in my face if I go down that road again....but given intense enough pain for a sustained length of time, I will definitely make the choice to start using fentanyl or heroin again, wanting to die but being to cowardly to kill yourself leaves fentanyl addiction as a feasable option


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

3mg (1mg SL) alp potentiated by 800mg of cimetidine 
4 fat joints of top shelf
1mg clonazepam buccally 
4mg cyproheptadine

Feeling almost fully on my level  

Think I'll add .5mg alp SL and keep smoking and be cut off for the night with the pills tho I'm so fuckin high I'll make it through the night with what I'm on right now 

Everyone stay safe and is extra responsible especially with nightly doses

Stay stern


----------



## paranoid android

60mg's of IV morphine


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

1,,000mg cimetidine (don't ever dose this much I'm being dumb asf)

2.5mg alprazolam
15mg hydrocodone that I've had saved for ages plus 6mg cyproheptadine 

Bout 6'-7 bowls of top shelf bud and feeling extremely hypnotic and on a slight nod with the cyproheptadine, bud, alpraz, and the 2 narcos plus being potentiated by a gram of cimetidine 

once again don't do this It's extremely dangerous to mix all this it could be lethal I'm very experienced but that doesn't mean I'm not playing Russian roulette

One of my loved ones died recently and I'm just trying to cope but ik I need to chill tho and I intend to


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Said fuck it and added another .5mg alpraz
Just gonna smoke my weed and stay awake until I come down for safety purposes 

I'm out


----------



## kush

3mg etizolam vaped 
20mg of ketamine(last of the bag) up my nose 
2 Grams Gabapentin 
2 Grams Methacarbanol
50 mg Hydroxyzine 

5 days off of kratom, 6 weeks off fentanyl. Stoked I made it this far but still feeling rough, although the meds definitely help.


----------



## Mr.Xperimental

Last night was

3mg alprazolam
600mg cimetidine
Cyproheptadine 10mg
Gabapentin 3,800mg


----------



## ghostfreak

I’m back? Found my stash  

Currently on:
10g sons
8mg Xanax


----------



## ghostfreak

Mr.Xperimental said:


> Hey sorry I completely forgot you asked me this
> 
> It's I first generated antihistamine with slight dopamanergic and seratanergic properties and its pretty sedative and is prescribed for sleep and strong or even extreme allergic reactions and a plethora of other specific allergies that would require such and old antihistamine (1961)
> 
> some countries let u n get it otc but here u need a script and I can understand why now it's a great additive and actually good for anxiety coming from a benzo user that's saying something oh yeah also forgot to mention what makes it particularly interesting is that it can treat serotonin syndrome and not just by way of sedation
> 
> Anyways those were the basics and once again sorry for the late reply


----------



## kongoman

Last night I go ahead. I will write short post cause when I write long I touch a button so
all post is gone.
Well Last night I took:
900mg lyrica
3-4 lines amphetamine paste
10mg lorazepam
210mg methadone
70mg methadone  injection

To prepare the injection I love 140mg. I used three bottles of 70mg to make a 5ml syringe.
Lots of drug on the table due the trembling of my hands. I had to prepare the solution cause there are só much water in the solution that the hospital gives to me.   So the thing is to evaporate the solution of methadone-water. It Was difficult cause I was trembling so much and mix spills over the spoon. I tried with soil but it was a bad solution, the water drop to the table. 2 layersof foil and the water didnt stands, the water drop and drop, I could't understand why because no holes and the líquid didn't keep in the foil recipient.
It was horrible. I tried to absorve the liquid from de table It was hard to do it, given that  I Was drugged with the drugs written above, speedy trembling hands. I dont know how can I shoot with this syringe. Its tunned by me. Its 5ml with long needle so I put tape in needle so you just can puncture the half of the needle, IT makes shooting easier. Well ASK IF YOU WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING.
Bueno Bye Bye gyals & boys!!!
LOTS OF ❤



LucidSDreamr said:


> elaboratesI have a sticky thread that  on my bladder damage saga in the psychedelic forum you can read.
> 
> I'm a bit better today with a lower pain level so the suicidal ideation and urge to use heroin disappears when the pain goes down.
> 
> Today I havnt taken any pills yet. I took enough methadone last night I can still feel it working.
> 
> The hardest part is missing out on so much of life. I went from being very athletic and full of life and traveling etc. to never leaving my apartment for anything at all just working all day out of boredom.
> 
> Luckily I have a wife to love, that's all I have left besides a good job I can do from home most of the time.  I've disowned my entire family and best friends  for other reasons so really my wife is the only person I've had a  real conversation with in years.
> 
> The setting is perfect for a decent into real opioid abuse....for some reason I dont give into though because I've done it in the past and know that it will blow up in my face if I go down that road again....but given intense enough pain for a sustained length of time, I will definitely make the choice to start using fentanyl or heroin again, wanting to die but being to cowardly to kill yourself leaves fentanyl addiction as a feasable option


Don't do It man. You have such  more experiences in your life, off course I'm not talking of more drug experiences I'm talking about many kinds of experiences, there are so much time and go for a wilderness experience, work experience could be a reason to profit your job. We are here for something.


ghostfreak said:


> I’m back? Found my stash
> 
> Currently on:
> 10g sons
> 8mg Xanax


Wooow 8mg xanax It's a Bigues dose. Do you take this dose everyday?


----------



## paranoid android

6 7.5mg zopiclone


----------



## schizopath

Enough xone
Lil bit of ksalols
0.5mg klonopin earlier
Black cranberry tea
Cigs
Cigars


----------



## LucidSDreamr

kongoman said:


> Don't do It man. You have such  more experiences in your life, off course I'm not talking of more drug experiences I'm talking about many kinds of experiences, there are so much time and go for a wilderness experience, work experience could be a reason to profit your job. We are here for something.


It's a nice thought but I really don't think life matters that much including mine.

People get all attached to shit but when I finally go to into a sleep where even my dreams can't torment me I consider it a win.

Like use my cat as an example. I love the cat, and as long as it seems to be having a good life ill let it live. But the second it is suffering with chronic pain I'm putting it down.  This is a standard courtesy we offer to our pets but deny ourselves for some sick reason where everyone thinks simply existing in permanent suffering is worth it.

And it's worth it for the people that love the suffering person so it's kind of selfish. It's not worth it for the suffering person.

Like my family once had a cat that was paralyzed from the back down....it was always in pain and dragging itself around. My sister loved it but it would have been selfish of her not to put it out of it's misery.

I don't beleieve in one but I think the idea of an after life is sickening. Wtf is wrong with everyone else? Don't they want it all to end? Peole just want to keep on existing forever? They just have no idea what prolonged suffering is.  And even prolonged ecstacy is something I wouldn't choose over non existence.

Sleeping is my favorite thing. I love drugs that knock me out without me realizing too until I wake up surprised.

To be honest even if I feel normal...with or without drugs. Life just seems like a long boring class I'm waiting for to end.  Unfortunately I've attached myself to a woman it will destroy so I am burdened with the guilt of doing that to her.


----------



## schizopath

Some liquor
2mg bupre (down from 4mg a day to 2mg/day)
0.5mg ksalol
Cigs
Snus
Saw my ex whos now even more depressed(?)
Celebrated my 28th birthday with real ones.


----------



## Nas47

I m high on weed snd watchin stupid tv yem..relax after workin day.cheers


----------



## Nas47

schizopath said:


> Some liquor
> 2mg bupre (down from 4mg a day to 2mg/day)
> 0.5mg ksalol
> Cigs
> Snus
> Saw my ex whos now even more depressed(?)
> Celebrated my 28th birthday with real ones.


Jab happy bithfday man!!!.keep on


----------



## 4meSM

Tonight it's heroin and some ketamine, first time trying this combo (had some earlier though). Also bubble hash (GMO strain) and nicotine salts


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg klonopin
1mg bupre few hours ago
Cigs (yay)
Snus (yay)
Green tea with cinnamon


----------



## 6am-64-14m

may try 5mg cyclobenzaprine just came to mind just came from doc.
they 10s  an a pita to break.
better than diazepam imo but only work for three weeks maybe... _if taken daily;_ i can stretch that shit out to years. 
got dat brmzlm in me maybe i dont.....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

experimenting with brom again tonight so it will knock me out eventually (wont even have to take any) but gonna try something dif. may have to wear gloves and mask idk shit is something else

ed


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin
2mg+ bupre 
Nicotine


----------



## axe battler

7x300,mg pregabalin. I thought I was fairly sober untill I tried to type!


----------



## Nas47

1l beer


----------



## axe battler

Update, 2400mg pregabalin and 2 bags of brown, one IV and 1 smoked. May be getting some valz soon..


----------



## 6am-64-14m

last night i ate one of those 2mg brmzlm infused altoids 
ahhhhhhh lol
dont worry just got to a point where my head wouldnt stop not gonna fall and break my leg again @darvocet21 
 
keeping it at .2 or lower a dose as needed


----------



## darvocet21

6am-64-14m said:


> last night i ate one of those 2mg brmzlm infused altoids
> ahhhhhhh lol
> dont worry just got to a point where my head wouldnt stop not gonna fall and break my leg again @darvocet21
> 
> keeping it at .2 or lower a dose as needed


Break em off


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nothing and slept like shit ... mind just going but also the kittens i didnt mind able to spend too little time with them anyway. they didnt ask to come here we thought it best.
can only look forward to possible better situation.
what hells have we created for ourselves to abide in? lol


----------



## ABMTissues4real

10mg oxy + a cigarette although that was in the afternoon, my early dinner per se.

1am and I'm debating on taking .5mg liquid bromazelam which equates to like half a bar and despite my fair tolerance for some reason knocks me on my ass lol.

side note; been lurking BL for a while but this is me being a first time poster hope I don't regret this later hah


----------



## schizopath

Goddamn Monica! Been dry of bupre here lately but my friend scored some an hour ago and threw me an milligram!! Been kinda harsh few days cause no bupre basically. 

1mg bupre 
1mg klonopin 
Nicotine


----------



## schizopath

treefiddy of bupre = 2mg nightscore
1mg klonopin
Black tea (vanilla + caramel)
Nicotine


----------



## 6am-64-14m

lets see tonight is
coffee ( a lot)
thc-o
cigs maybe in excess but still within margin(s)
brmzlm idk maybe up to .75 or more mg so far since about 10am when i had to go into public. Tasty fuck will have a little more inna bt let coffee do and lets see cause i may have forgotten if i already redosed. lol
one
p
ill know when my eyes wanna close.......
wazupo

ed
or my spelling goes sideways as fuck on this keyboard. lol


----------



## TUFKA-Sleepwalker

My 3mg alprazolam is just kicking in.
Last cigarette of the day.
Goodnight


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee and cig so far


----------



## 6am-64-14m

6am-64-14m said:


> ill know when my eyes wanna close.......
> wazupo
> 
> ed
> or my spelling goes sideways as fuck on this keyboard. lol


both happened and i went out and off bl in a snap
my bad
spelling and coherence was so off but tbf i was on the fuckin phone. lol
anyway... i am still out of it a bit drinking coffee hard
tonight will be just the thc-o; no benzos for a few days by choice for experimental purses only.
now... if my back starts acting up all bets are off i will do my measly .2-.150mg brmzlm to get that off me.


----------



## Nas47

Got at night 500ml white wine...promotion somekind...italian...but was not very good.wine must be qualitat....spirits also


----------



## schizopath

Scored dat ksalol blister yo! 

So

2mg bupre + 1mg ksalol with da needle. 
Nicotine


----------



## 6am-64-14m

well i took that 2mg altoid a while ago.
but had tacos with it.
and coffee cause i feel it, lol
just close my eyes
but too busy with this techno shit and a billion other things to occupy space and time within my head
pretty nice esp hit the snthweed a couple times
i need answers dammit lol


----------



## Nas47

schizopath said:


> Scored dat ksalol blister yo!
> 
> So
> 
> 2mg bupre + 1mg ksalol with da needle.
> Nicotine


Is xanax water soluble Shizo?Proper for i.v.?.Got experience in the past only with diazepam ampules...


----------



## schizopath

Ksalols shouldnt be able to be injected but they are fully water soluble and give you a buzz + lower anxiety when injected. Though much better to eat them.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i might drop .2mg more brmzlm
fuckin habit but can move in the mornings
ill be out soon so be have or not.


----------



## paranoid android

8 7.5 mg zopclone pills
1mg of clonazem
15 300mg gabaentins


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg ksalol
2mg bupre
Black tea (vanilla caramel )
Cigarettes
Snus


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre 
1mg ksalol 
0.15g of good speed 
Snus 
Cigs

My friend should get money in an hour and we gonna buy 2 blisters of klonopin and 10 ksalols


----------



## schizopath

Them 0.5mg ksalol
2mg bupre 
Coffee
Cigarettes
Snus

Tomorrow a drinking day hurray!


----------



## paranoid android

150mg's of oral morphine


----------



## schizopath

3mg ksalol cause bupre withdrawals
2mg of bupre (4mg saved for tomorrow w00t!)
 A ciggie or two
Snus

Just took so I wont wake up 3-5 times tonight
25mg ketipinor
5mg olanzapine


----------



## 4meSM

I drank 1.25mL of pure GBL, smoked a spliff and now I'm gonna take some kratom. Also have to wake up kinda early tomorrow, I may end up taking a bit more g.

Edit: damnn I'm feeling great right now


----------



## pkt

450mg of oxy, 500mg phenobarbital and 5mg of alprazalom


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol for bupre withdrawals but then mah best friend got some money and threw me 3mg o.0
3mgs of bupre just cause under 1mg today before 7AM so I had mild withdrawals
Black tea, maybe 5-6 cups
Cigarettes
Snus, 1 saved for night


----------



## paranoid android

150mg's of oral morphine
8 300mg gabapentin pills


----------



## 4meSM

1.2mL of pure gbl
4g of red vein kratom
1 spliff 
Feeling pretty euphoric right now while listening to music via headphones.


----------



## Hash Buckets

I struggle deeply with insomnia so I take 25-50mg Promethazine and 3mg Xanax to sleep, doesn't help much as I take 4mg Xanax to get through my day but at least I'll eventually sleep.

The real sleeper for me is Heroin


----------



## Xperienced & experimental

4.800mg gabapentin
3mg clonazepam
100mg dramamine
60mg dxm
3 cups of coffee
Marlboro’s

Feelin light as a feather and very relaxed and spacey


----------



## kongoman

All night working...when I get home im Gonna take some H an ket, with my sleeping pills, and pregabalin.


----------



## Xperienced & experimental

Last night was a pretty sedated
3-4 Gs of gabapentin 
4mg clonazepam
150mg dramamine
50mg diphenhydramine
Couple bowls of good quality bud

Pretty good night all in all


----------

